# [Sammelthread]League of Legends



## insekt (17. August 2009)

*League of Legends*
*Das neue Meisterwerk der DotA-Macher*​ 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61mYffA6+XL._SL500_AA280_.jpg​ 

*Beschreibung:*​ 
League of Legends ist ein Standalone Free2Play-Spiel welches von den DotA-Machern unter dem Namen "Riot-Games" entwickelt wird und sich derzeit in der Closed-Beta Phase befindet.​ 
Das Spiel ist an DotA angelehnt, das Mapdesign, Fertigkeiten- und Itemssystem ist dem aus der bekannten Warcraft III Modifikation sehr ähnlich.​ 




Dennoch gibt es einige signifikante Unterschiede:

League of Legends verfügt über eine eigene Grafikengine, welche sehr comiclastig aber nicht allzu hardwarehungrig ist.​
Es wurden (bislang) 31 komplett neue Helden (Champions) erstellt, deren manche Fähigkeiten an andere aus DotA erinnern.​
Zusätzlich zum normalen Spielsystem wurde das persistente Element des Summoners eingebaut, welches sozusagen das Spielerprofil darstellt. Auf der Charakter-Seite des Summoners werden alle bisherigen Erfolge festgehalten und der Summoner sammelt Erfahrungspunkte und steigt im Level auf. Mithilfe der Erfahrungspunkte kann der Summoner Runen einsetzen mit denen er die Stärke seiner Champions anpassen kann, sowie Globale Skills lernen die er mehrmals während einer Spielpartie einsetzt.​
Statt 4 Fähigkeiten verfügen die Champions nur alle über 3 Aktive, eine Ultimative sowie eine Passive Fähigkeit.​
League of Legends finanziert sich über Micro-Transactions, so wird es dem Spieler möglich sein sog. Riot-Points zu kaufen mit denen er dann seine Helden individualisieren kann. Die mit diesen Punkten kaufbaren Eigenschaften werden allerdings lediglich Optischer Natur sein und sich nicht auf das eigentliche Spielgeschehen auswirken.​




Interessiert? Mehr Informationen unter www.lol-europe.com und jetzt für die Beta registieren!​ 

Edit: Wieso wird das Bild oben nicht angezeigt?


----------



## Scorp (27. Juni 2010)

Ich muss ja sagen, dass sich das Spiel innerhalb der letzten 7-8 Monate wirklich sehr, sehr stark verbessert hat. Seit dem nun Riot auch für die Server zuständig ist, läuft alles wie am Schnürchen. Neue Helden und Items sorgen stets für Abwechslung. Demnächst kommen auch noch neue Spielmodi und evlt. noch ein paar Maps. 
Das Matchmaking funktioniert auch immer besser, denn man spielt immer seltener gegen zu schwache/starke Gegner. 

Weil ich das Spiel schon seit November/Dezember 09 Spiele, habe ich mir prompt als Vorgestern (Freitag) Paypal als Zahlungsmöglichkeit hinzugefügt wurde für 10 Euro RiotPoints gekauft und von denen gleich einige für einen Anivia Skin ausgegeben. Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf einen guten Kassadin Skin 

Wenn ihr das Spiel anfangen wollt, empfehle ich euch, dass ihr ein paar gute Freunde zusammentrommelt, die mit euch zocken. Denn es geht nichts über eine gute Absprache über TS oder dergleichen, denn man kann damit sehr viel effizientere Team-Arbeit koordinieren.

Los, los! Meldet euch an!


----------



## fuSi0n (30. Juni 2010)

Bin auch ein Freund des Spiels, wobei es unter GOAs Führung in der EU am Anfang tw. unzumutbar war. Es ist ein wunderschönes Teamspiel. Deutlich einsteigerfreundlicher als DotA oder HoN. Es gibt regelmäßig balance, item und helden updates. Bald fängt auch die erste Laddersaison an. Also holt euch einen Account und levelt euren Beschwörer


----------



## Torley (7. September 2010)

Hi,

spielt eigentlich irgendjemand lol?

mein cosin hats entdeckt und nun zocken wir ab uns zu
ist, soweit ich weiß, keine beta mehr. 

Gibt schon recht viele helden 20+ schätz ich mal aber immer noch nur 2 maps.

Zurzeit haben die viele Probleme mit den Servern...


Torley


----------



## Jupp007 (17. August 2012)

Warum schreibt hier niemand etwas?


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> Warum schreibt hier niemand etwas?


 
Vielleicht weil niemand den thread findet?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. August 2012)

oder das Game einfach nur müll ist?


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> oder das Game einfach nur müll ist?


 
Wenn man mal drin ist, kommt man nur schwer wieder raus, das sag ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## eVoX (26. August 2012)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es hier ein LoL Thread gibt, ziemlich tot hier.


----------



## nulchking (26. August 2012)

Vielleicht weil der StartPost nicht mehr aktuell ist? ^^


----------



## Low (26. August 2012)

Nein - Die Community ist eine Zumutung, die sollten alle auf eine Insel unter eine Kuppel.


----------



## nulchking (26. August 2012)

Nein?
Ich weiß ja nicht mit wem du spielst aber wenn man Premade 5er macht oder Ranked spielt ist die Community akzeptabel zwar nicht immer gut aber es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## eVoX (26. August 2012)

Da hat "Low" nicht ganz Unrecht, wenn man Normal spielt, mit irgendwelchen random Leuten, da wird einem oft nur schlecht. Bei Teamfights schreien die KS oder wollen einen für jeden Mist reporten.

Heute Nacht hatte ich sowas wieder. Im gegnerischen Team wollte einer einen mit 5/10 stats reporten, weil das in seinen Augen feeden war und ein anderer in deren Team hatte 0/9, dass hat den nicht interessiert, tja, soviel zur Community. 

Wenn man welche hat die man kennt, ist das natürlich was anderes. Dass das Niveau bei Ranked höher ist, kann ich mir gut voerstellen.


----------



## Low (26. August 2012)

Random halt, wenn man Premade spielt natürlich nicht sollte klar sein. Mit Ranked und normal hat es nichts zu tun, ich habe 90% ranked in Season 2 gespielt und war immer 1600+ ELO aber man fühlte sich im Kindergarten. Asoziales Verhalten steht bei dem Spiel auf der Tagesordnung, das war auch der Grund warum ich damit aufgehört habe. Das Spiel macht einfach nur Aggressiv, über so was sollten die Medien herziehen und nicht über EGO Shooter

Das Video ist zwar noch harmlos aber zeigt die Community. Die schlimmsten von denen hängt im LoL Forum rum
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juQe_860WBw&list=FLirjVz4mD80jhBnFetytvzA&index=23&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Low (22. September 2012)

Wenn wer bock auf paar Runden hat added mich


MeinHausBrennt

Hab mal wieder Lust auf LOL


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

Low schrieb:


> munity. Die schlimmsten von denen hängt im LoL Forum rum
> A Dramatic Reading of a 700 Elo League of Legends Game - League of Studio - YouTube


 
Lol, das is ja ma geil!  

Schon lange nimmer gezockt. Vielleicht mal wieder demnächst!


----------



## Insanix (14. November 2012)

Ist ja echt nicht viel los hier!


----------



## Klarostorix (14. November 2012)

Hab mich auch schon gewundert, im Luxx ist der LoL-Thread tausende Posts lang


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hab mich auch schon gewundert, im Luxx ist der LoL-Thread tausende Posts lang


 
Der Luxx-Thread hat auch nicht 2009 sein letztes Update erhalten!

Vielleicht findet sich ja wer für eine Neuauflage (und einem Post hier)


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

Na also ich find lol geil zocke das eigentlich jeden Tag mehrer Stunden mit Kumpels aus meinem Ort.
Geht einfach nur ab wenn du 5 Premades hast!
Best Champ Akali <3


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> Best Champ Akali <3


 Ist meiner Meinung nach ein klassischer Ego-Champ, der im Teamfight nicht viel beitragen kann...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich seh Akali als reinen Damage-Dealer (ähnlich wie Katrina).
Ist jetzt auch nicht so mein Ding, da ich immer gerne ein bisschen CC und/oder Tankyness dabei habe, aber wenn das Team schon genug mitbringt, warum nicht?


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

Meiner meinung nach ist gerade deswegen Akali gut da sie einfach zum adc oder zum dmg dealer hin jumpt mit ihrer R und den tötet. Das Kann akali halt nach und nach durch ihre Fähigkeit um sich zu tarnen. Sprich für eine gute Akali ist im teamfight auch locker ein Penta möglich da man bei nhem Kill die aufladung für ihre R bekommt und es nahezu unmöglich ist einer Akali zu entkommen...
Der große nachteil ist das sie leicht ausgekontert werden kann, ist ein Lee Sinn dabei ist das für akali autolose genau so wie bei einem ww.


----------



## target2804 (18. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach ist gerade deswegen Akali gut da sie einfach zum adc oder zum dmg dealer hin jumpt mit ihrer R und den tötet. Das Kann akali halt nach und nach durch ihre Fähigkeit um sich zu tarnen. Sprich für eine gute Akali ist im teamfight auch locker ein Penta möglich da man bei nhem Kill die aufladung für ihre R bekommt und es nahezu unmöglich ist einer Akali zu entkommen...
> Der große nachteil ist das sie leicht ausgekontert werden kann, ist ein Lee Sinn dabei ist das für akali autolose genau so wie bei einem ww.



Also wenn eine Alkali im gegnerteam ist wird sie ganz billig mit Lee sin oder Jax gecounterd. Dann ist sie mehr als useless auf der lane und kann in teamfights leider nicht viel zum Spiel beitragen.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Dezember 2012)

eben, Akali wird überschätzt...


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

naja klar ist akali easy zu countern aber wenn man sie richtig spielen kann kann man auch ohne probleme ein jax oder ein Lee Sinn rausnehmen ohne das man gleich stirbt..


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Dezember 2012)

genau gegen diese beiden hat man absolut keine Chance, wenn beide Spieler den gleichen Skill-Level haben...


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

Jo da haste recht dan is es unmöglich außer einer ist halt mehr gefeedet durch bot oder top... 
Auf dem gleichen Skill level brauch man nicht mal sein, und auch nicht mal was können wen man darius spielt...
Der gewinnt von alleine..


----------



## nulchking (18. Dezember 2012)

Nocturne ist gegen Darius lustig wenn die Ulti ankommt einfach spellshield und gege


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Dezember 2012)

Diese Spellshields (Sivir und Nocturne) sind eh OP.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Dezember 2012)

Naja Noc sieht man eh nur noch Jungle. Und da ist er so oder so OP.


----------



## LordZwiebus (18. Dezember 2012)

Naja kommt auch drauf an ob er mit Noc spielen kann.
Ich hab letzte Woche gegen einen Noc gespielt der Jungel war aber so OP war er nicht.


----------



## target2804 (18. Dezember 2012)

Noc muss nicht mal ganken können. Man stelle sich an den eigenen tower, sodass der gegner dich nicht sieht (sofern die lane in der mitte ist) und drücke einfach mal schnell R. dann noch den 5Minuten-Fear reingeballert und easy going läuft der gank. Wenn man nicht ganz behindert ist, sollte man das hinkriegen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Dezember 2012)

Sofern er nicht vorher 5 Kills (oder ähnliches) abbekommt, fällt der Noc allerdings in den Teamfights m.M.n. schnell ab. Bzw ich hab noch keinen Nocturne gesehen, der, wenn er nicht völlig overfeedet ist, wirklich noch eine bedeutende Rolle in Teamfights gespielt hat.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Dezember 2012)

Diese Beobachtung kann ich bestätigen. Ein Mate bon mir spielt recht oft Nocturne jungle und wird regelmäßig gefeedet 

Was sind denn euere Mains?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Dezember 2012)

Einen meiner Mains kannst du sicher erraten!


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Dezember 2012)

Das kann ich sogar, ohne dein Profilbild zu sehen (bin über die App online) 

Edit: Spielst du Lulu Support oder Mid?


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Meine Mains sind Akali, Teemo und Ezreal je nachdem ob ihc mid top oder bot spielen will.. aber spiele aber auch sehr gerne mal ein tanky wie blitz,pant,xin..


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe keinen Main. Besitze alle champs und spiele das was ins team passt. mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Main. Besitze alle champs und spiele das was ins team passt. mir eigentlich egal.



Würde ich auch gerne so machen, nur komme ich auf der Botlane überhaupt nicht klar. Spiele deshalb meist mid (Malza und Veigar) oder auch einen tanky jungle wir amumu oder rammus.


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gerne so machen, nur komme ich auf der Botlane überhaupt nicht klar. Spiele deshalb meist mid (Malza und Veigar) oder auch einen tanky jungle wir amumu oder rammus.



Botlane ist halt die schwerste lane. Ich bin in der Regel einfach nur am Farmen. Da ich jeden lasthit bekomme überfarme ich in der Regel den Gegner. Wenn ja, Farm ich einfach nur weiter. Wenn nein, n bisschen harrassment. Mit Cait zB geht's ganz gut. Einfach jeden 7. Schuss ( ist ja dann ein headshot) auf den Gegner bolzen^^
Wenn du n guten Support in Team hast und er gut wards setzt kannst auch einfach auf lvl1 schon die LANe an den Tower pushen. Da bekommt der andere Carry garantiert nur 1/3 der lasthits da er anfangs zu wenig dmg macht und zu wenig DPS hat.

Wenn auf der Toplane was unbewegliches tankinges rumrennt Spiel ich zB sehr gerne Full ap Teemo. Ist der absolute Tank Killer.  ein singed wird useless bevor er zum Tank werden kann  

Midlane hab ich eigentlich schon alles gezockt. Ich Spiel auch nicht unbedingt counterpicks, sondern einfach das, was ins Team passt. Gibt allerdings ganz gute Allrounder wie Cho gath zB. 

Im Jungle isses mir eigentlich Wurst. Hat wohl alles seine vor und Nachteile. Wenn in der Mitte was ist, was auf Blue angewiesen ist, Spiel ich halt kein Jax sondern n redbull junger.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Spielst du Lulu Support oder Mid?


 
Support! Ich spiel sie zwar gerne, aber für Mid gibt es schon bessere. Ich greif da am liebsten zu einem Zilean oder Galio!

Ich persönlich find den Adc im Laning am schwierigsten. Aber den muss ich ja nicht sooo häufig spielen... Bisher bin ich da mit einem Full-AD-Jayce sehr gut gefahren. Zwar nicht der konventionellste, aber sehr effektiv! Ansonsten fühl ich mich da mit Tristana noch sehr wohl.

Auf der Toplane und im Jungle bevorzuge ich den Shen.


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Lulu spielt man wenn dann AD Toplane und das tanky. Glaubst gar nicht wie stark die da ist.


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja Bot is eig ganz witzig wen der adc oder der supp dein preamde ist... Dan kannste richtig rullen...
Nichts geileres wie ezreal und Blitzkrank oder ezreal und taric  und nebenher mit blitzcrank auf ap gehen


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Beste kombi is blitzcrank und caitlyn. N Kollege von mir pullt immer in meine fallen rein


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Rein vom Schaden her finde ich Kog Maw sehr stark.


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

jo Kog is schon OP er bringt nur ein nachteil so viel schaden wie er auch macht so schnell ist er auch tod...


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Finde ich nicht. Kog hat von Haus aus schon sehr viel HP, wenn man ihn mit Caitlyn, Ez oder Vayne vergleicht. Dafür hat er keinen guten Escape.


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Keinen guten Escape ? er hat gar keinen.. seine schleimrolle da nenne ich kein escape... das mit dem wenig life meine ich halt vom gesamten her da ein ezreal eine vayn bei weitem nicht so viele hits abbekomt wie ein kog... und deshalb von ihrem leben meiner meinung nach bei weitem mehr haben..


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenig Life hat doch jeder Carry. Die sind verhältnismäßig schnell tot. Deshalb ist positioning auch so wichtig. Kog maws ulti kann man halt leider ganz Easy ausweichen.

Rein vom movement ist wohl ez der wendigste Carry. Kostenloser Flash alle 20'sekunden. Aber jeder Carry hat halt vor- und Nachteile. 
Der Carry der wohl am meisten aushält ist Graves.

Die größte op Combo ist mMn cait/nunu.
Durch den buff hast du kostenlos n phamtomtÄnzer quasi und mit der max Range kannst du so richtig gut harrassen. Dann immer schoen die headshots auf den gegnerischen Carry und die lane ist schon gewonneny


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Jo da haste wieder rum recht is ne Gute Kombi. Aber was auch gut ist ez und Nunu da ez ja passiv noch sein speed erhöht wen er trifft das geht dan auch mega ab..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Rein vom movement ist wohl ez der wendigste Carry. Kostenloser Flash alle 20'sekunden.


 
Tristana auch, der Jump hat sogar noch mehr Reichweite und wird bei Kills/Assissts auch noch zurückgesetzt!


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

und stößt einen noch echt heftig weg ich hasse tristana alls gegner is auch leicht op..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja, so OP ist sie nun auch wieder nicht, da ihre Fähigkeiten mit AP Skalieren. (bis auf den 90% Attack-Speed-Buff)


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

ne nur mal kurz imba attack Speed  kaum tot zubekommen durch weghauen und wegspringen


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> ne nur mal kurz imba attack Speed  kaum tot zubekommen durch weghauen und wegspringen



Caitlyn Range und ulti ftw. Bzw E


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Caitlyn Range und ulti ftw. Bzw E


 
Afaik hat Tristana durch ihre passiv ab Lvl 15 mehr Reichweite als Cait!
Aber wie gesagt, auch die kann man tot kriegen und OP ist die garantiert nicht. Sobald ihr Super-Speed weg ist, ist sie vergleichsweise schlecht (außer man spielt sie auf AP, das ist aber eine andere Sache).

BTW: Es gibt wieder ein paar klassische Skins! Den Zeitmaschinen-Zilean hab ich mir direkt mal geholt.


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn wir gerade bei op champs sind, werf ich mal veigar in den Raum. Einer meiner Favoriten für Instant kills. V.a. Der Cage ist richtig Mies. Das beste jedoch ist dass du den Champ nicht mal feeden musst. Q Farmen mit bluebuff ftw


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Da kenn ich noch einen Darius der brauch nichts machen außer autohit und r .. vill noch q wen man bock hat aber das is geschmackssache


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei op champs sind, werf ich mal veigar in den Raum. Einer meiner Favoriten für Instant kills. V.a. Der Cage ist richtig Mies. Das beste jedoch ist dass du den Champ nicht mal feeden musst. Q Farmen mit bluebuff ftw



Nicht umsonst einer meiner Mains. Gegen Ahri, Galio und Talon verliere ich mid aber regelmäßig. Leider wurde ja DFG generft, seitdem ist veigar auch nicht mehr so op.


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Dafür andere umso mehr hoffe die nerfen bald mal darius.... der ist solangsam nervig und dan gibts den gerade auch ncoh umsosnt kein game ohne darius...


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Da fällt mir ein, ich hab neulich ein super Match gehabt, ich zitiere aus dem Luxx:



> Es geht auch anders: Grade eben ein supertolles ausgeglichenes Match mit folgendem Setup gehabt: Unser Team: Nunu, Kog Maw, Singed, Diana und Malzahar (Ich). Gegnerteam: Olaf, Amumu, Caitlyn, Lux und Ryze. Nach 50 Minuten (Killscore 58:58) geht Diana afk (musste auf die Arbeit) und wir holen uns 4vs5 Baron und ziehen das Ding durch. Kein Geflame, kein Gehate, einfach nur Spaß am Spiel. Das sind die Spiele, für die man LoL spielt :banana:


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Klar kann immer mal was dazwischen kommen, mich nervt nnur das man wegen jedem müll reported wird bekomme wegen dem mein ehrenhafter gegner usw nicht wegen den dummen reports..


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> Dafür andere umso mehr hoffe die nerfen bald mal darius.... der ist solangsam nervig und dan gibts den gerade auch ncoh umsosnt kein game ohne darius...


 teemo vs darius. er kann nicht mal grabben wenn er geblendet wurde 
oder jax. ulti nutzlos von darius, jax kann dodgen. oder singed gegen darius. auch nett. alles champs die den darius alt aussehen lassen


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Gerade Singed spiele ich sehr gerne top


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

den kann man auch mit teemo bearbeiten  teemo isn kleiner bastard^^


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Aber leider auch ein Champion, der im Teamfight wenig beitragen kann.


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

würde ich jetzt nicht behaupten er kann ihm teamfight locker den adc rausnehmen und wenn man den teamfigth so verlagert das man die grp davor durch pilze zieht oder im teamfight ein pilz rein das macht bei nehm ap Teemo schon ordentlich schaden... selbst bei einem hybrid build noch..


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Trotzdem ist ein teamorientierter Toplaner wie Wukong oder Malphite oder auch GP deutlich sinnvoller mMn.


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist ein teamorientierter Toplaner wie Wukong oder Malphite oder auch GP deutlich sinnvoller mMn.


 teemo ist kein teamfighter? naja wenn du ein schlaues team hast, verlagert man den teamfight dahin wo teemo sich schon stealth befindet. 2 hits, carry tot. teamfight win.


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Jo oder halt wo seine Pilze sind so tun als würde man runen und dan einfach durch die Pilze durchziehen und das amcht an allen mega schaden..


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> Jo oder halt wo seine Pilze sind so tun als würde man runen und dan einfach durch die Pilze durchziehen und das amcht an allen mega schaden..


 Vorausgesetzt Teemo spielt AP.
man kann den genauso gut tanky ad spielen^^


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Wie sind denn eure Nicks in LoL? Ich heiße (wie im Luxx) Huntsman, könnt mich also gerne adden, aber dann bitte mit angeben, dass ihr aus dem PCGHX seid, sonst lösch ich euch evtl wieder


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

meiner is bigpin  wie hier


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Dezember 2012)

DUmmes gelaber und ranked Gameplay. Falls einer Bock hat: InvaderSim


----------



## bigpin (20. Dezember 2012)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> DUmmes gelaber und ranked Gameplay. Falls einer Bock hat: InvaderSim


 
Was möchtest du damit sagen


----------



## nulchking (20. Dezember 2012)

Wenn jemand lust auf duoq hat, melden: nulchking
Bin im momentbei 1500 und maine support


----------



## LordZwiebus (20. Dezember 2012)

Hat einer eigentlich den "tollen" Beitrag über Free to play und LoL bei Frontal 21 gesehen?
Deren Beitrag ist schon auf dem Niveau vom Gamescom-Bericht.
Allein schon das man "Droh-Mails" bekommt ist ein wahnsinn.


----------



## target2804 (20. Dezember 2012)

Das beste war ja: Man MUSS Geld ausgeben um sich Schwerter zu kaufen 
in LOL gibts bis auf die skins alles ohne Echtgeld.


----------



## nulchking (20. Dezember 2012)

Jo, ist ja schon länger draußen, habe denen auch ne nette Email geschrieben


----------



## LordZwiebus (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich suche immer noch das Schwert. Muss ja echt OP sein sonst würds kein Echtgeld kosten 

Ernsthaft ein schlechteres Beispiel konnten sie gar nicht nehmen.
Gerade LoL gehört zu den Free to play spielen die man auch ohne Echtgeld spielen kann ohne einen Nachteil zu haben.


----------



## floh315 (23. Dezember 2012)

könnte jemand mich vllt adden, spiel von mir anschauen/mitspielen und mir tipps zu strategie geben?

ingame: lv 21, Garkrieger


----------



## Lify (23. Dezember 2012)

Könnte ich machen spiele schon über ein 3/4 Jahr IGN:aPredator1


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2012)

Irgendein ambitionierter supporter hier der gerne Duo ranked mit mir spielen will? Bin normalerweise der adc


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann alles außer Botlane, weshalb ich leider nicht dienen kann.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ambitioniert bin ich nicht gerade...
Mit 200 Wins bin ich auch noch nicht ranked-bereit (ein paar Runenseiten und Champs möcht ich schon noch gerne vorher haben/beherrschen). Außerdem gefällt mir der Blindpick besser!


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2012)

Kommt schon Mädels  brauche n geilen Support. Koennen auch gern abwechseln


----------



## nulchking (24. Dezember 2012)

Mein main ist support, sag mir Elo an und ich schau ob es passt


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Mein main ist support, sag mir Elo an und ich schau ob es passt



Auf dem Main ACC 1597, der ist aber gerade gesperrt für 1 Monat . der kleine hat im Moment 1154 weil ich viel verloren hab -.- man muss erstmal auf 1400 kommen um richtige vollbobs zu vermeiden: daran Hänge ich grad


----------



## nulchking (24. Dezember 2012)

Gut dann wird das nichts, meiner ist bei 1550 im Moment.
Habe schonmal versucht einem Mate da unten raus zu helfen aber die Leute spielen da so retarded...

Aber bei 1500 ist es teilweise nicht besser, da wird man geflamt weil man nur Silver letzte Saison hatte xD


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Gut dann wird das nichts, meiner ist bei 1550 im Moment.
> Habe schonmal versucht einem Mate da unten raus zu helfen aber die Leute spielen da so retarded...
> 
> Aber bei 1500 ist es teilweise nicht besser, da wird man geflamt weil man nur Silver letzte Saison hatte xD



Ja kenn ich. Habe mal mit nem Kollegen gespielt der elo 1000 hatte. Beim Loss hatte ich 100 Punkte verloren. Im anschließenden win gabs 3 dazu  und spielverständnis haben viele mit elo 1000 irgendwie nicht^^


----------



## nulchking (24. Dezember 2012)

Aber viele mit 1500 Elo haben auch kein Spielverständnis ^^
Ist schon teilweise lustig das man als Support angemacht wird wenn der adc nicht farmen kann und 0/4 steht


----------



## target2804 (25. Dezember 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Aber viele mit 1500 Elo haben auch kein Spielverständnis ^^
> Ist schon teilweise lustig das man als Support angemacht wird wenn der adc nicht farmen kann und 0/4 steht



Es kann durchaus am Support liegen wenn der adc nicht Farmen kann. 
Wenn er nur hinten steht z.b.
Dabei is es so einfach: man stelle sich aggressiv ins Gebüsch sodass der Gegner Angst bekommt


----------



## nulchking (25. Dezember 2012)

Naja, aber primär liegt es daran wie gut der ADc abschätzen kann wann er welchen minion hitten muss ^^


----------



## target2804 (26. Dezember 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Naja, aber primär liegt es daran wie gut der ADc abschätzen kann wann er welchen minion hitten muss ^^


 
Warum? 2 gute adcs bekommen eh jeden lasthit. Selbst wenn nicht, 30 farms Unterschied sind Wurst. Nur wenn der Support keine Ahnung hat, ist die lane verloren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Dezember 2012)

Naja, es kommt eigentlich immer auf eine Kombination von beiden an...
Und natürlich auf das Zusammenspiel von Adc und Support. Man kann als Support so viel Stunnen/slowen/grabben und was weiß ich noch, wie man will, solange das den Adc nicht interessiert.
Andereseits kann man als Adc auch nicht fighten oder schlecht, wenn der Support nicht mitmacht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Dezember 2012)

Wirklich toll entwickeltes Spiel muss ich sagen! Respekt! habe damals auch Dota in WCIII gespielt. Freut mich, dass die Entwickler so eine Entwicklung haben!!!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2013)

Nutzt eigentlich einer SWEET FX in LoL?


----------



## target2804 (7. Januar 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Nutzt eigentlich einer SWEET FX in LoL?



Für was?


----------



## Fexzz (11. Januar 2013)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wirklich toll entwickeltes Spiel muss ich sagen! Respekt! habe damals auch Dota in WCIII gespielt. Freut mich, dass die Entwickler so eine Entwicklung haben!!!


 
Warum spielst du dann nicht DOTA 2 weiter?! Ist quasi Dota 1 in schönerer Grafik und n paar kleinen Improvements, das Balancing ist aber gleich


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. Januar 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Warum spielst du dann nicht DOTA 2 weiter?! Ist quasi Dota 1 in schönerer Grafik und n paar kleinen Improvements, das Balancing ist aber gleich


 
Dota 2 (Beta) habe ich getestet, gefiel mir aber aufgrund von ingame-bugs nicht. Außerdem erscheint mit LoL deutlich besser in Sachen Reife und Ausgeglichenheit. Sehr klug programmiert. Es wirkt simpel, ist logischerweise dahinter umso intelligenter gemacht! Sehr freundlich das Spiel, alle wichtigen Sachen kann man sich erspielen, wa sbei WoW ja z.B. nicht ist, also ein faires Free2Play mit tollem Content.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Januar 2013)

Hat hier wer letztes WE die North American Qualifiers sich angesehen?
Was haltet ihr von den Teams?


----------



## floh315 (14. Januar 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:
			
		

> Nutzt eigentlich einer SWEET FX in LoL?



Was ist das eigentlich genau :?


----------



## nulchking (14. Januar 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hat hier wer letztes WE die North American Qualifiers sich angesehen?
> Was haltet ihr von den Teams?


 
Habe, Teams sind soweit ganz okay, zumindest alle besser als SK xD


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Januar 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hat hier wer letztes WE die North American Qualifiers sich angesehen?
> Was haltet ihr von den Teams?


 
Habe mir überlegt, das anzusehen, aber wollte dann doch lieber selber zocken. Und da momentan meine Freizeit eher begrenzt ist (Stichwort Prüfungen), kann ich leider nicht so viel vorm PC campen, wie ich eigentlich wollte.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Januar 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Habe, Teams sind soweit ganz okay, zumindest alle besser als SK xD


 
Das ist ja auch nicht schwer!XD
Naja, für uns Amateure schon...
Die sind eh nur noch ein Oce-Fan-Klub!


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Januar 2013)

Gibts ne Lösung dafür, dass es so viele scheiß Spieler gibt? Also auf ich spiele normale Spiele und bin grad Lvl 19, der Umgang miteinander die taktische Intelligenz 80% aller Spieler sind echt unerträglich furchtbar.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Januar 2013)

Naja, ein Heilmittel gäbs nur darin, mit Premades zu spielen. Ansonsten: In Chat schreiben und anpingen. Hilft aber nicht immer!


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Januar 2013)

Ach was hab ich schon gepingt und mich aufgeregt, wie sie agieren sollen, interessiert die nicht, die machen ihr Ding, kratzen natürlich ab und sind dann beleidigt.


----------



## nulchking (14. Januar 2013)

Ignore Funktion wirkt wunder


----------



## Craganmore (15. Januar 2013)

Jaa Früher war Lol schon anders. da konnteste noch sehr gut solo Spielen. Heutzutage kannste das echt vergessen du kannst zu viert spielen und ich sage dir zu 80 % macht dir der Random das game kaputt.


----------



## Sunjy (15. Januar 2013)

jo absolut schlimm. Grad einen in nem Game der mich anpisst weil er ne 1311 Elo hat und er ja so der King ist. Als ich ihm dann klarmachen wollte das 4/14/2 nich wirklcih so pro ist und ich meinte das 15/2/10 einfach besser is meinte er das is egal er spielt 1311 Elo und er is der Chef.


Peinlich genug mit einer 1311 Elo angeben zu müssen spielt er dann auch noch grottenschlecht.


Versteh ich wirklich ncih die Leute in dem Spiel.


----------



## Craganmore (15. Januar 2013)

Jap und leider sind das keine Ausnahmen mehr die vorkommen sondern standard, jeden Tag aufs neue.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Januar 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Peinlich genug mit einer 1311 Elo angeben zu müssen spielt er dann auch noch grottenschlecht.


 
Naja, 1311 Elo ist ja auch "nur" Durchschnitt!

Bis auf einen totalen Sauhaufen (4 Instantlocker), hatte ich doch innerhalb der letzten Zeit ganz ordentliche Teams.


Edit: Das Elo-System wird abgeschafft:
http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/node/11369


----------



## Craganmore (16. Januar 2013)

Oh Maan Starcraft II lässt grüßen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Januar 2013)

Was war das denn für ein Spiel SK vs. Fnatic?
Da hätt ich doch ein anderes Niveau erwartet!


----------



## Craganmore (21. Januar 2013)

Da gebe ich dir Recht, da sah ich schon weitaus bessere Spiele von nicht bekannten Teams.


----------



## target2804 (27. Januar 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was war das denn für ein Spiel SK vs. Fnatic?
> Da hätt ich doch ein anderes Niveau erwartet!



Dann hast du wohl die letzen 10 Minuten verpasst. Was Kassadin in den letzten 10 Sekunden abgezogen hat, war nochmal ein Hammer hoch 10.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Januar 2013)

Das schon, aber der Rest des Spiels war nicht wirklich auf deren (eigentlichen) Niveau gespielt.


----------



## pr1nz1p (3. Februar 2013)

Wie findet ihr das neue Liga-System?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Februar 2013)

Kann ich bisher nichts dazu sagen, weil ich bisher zu wenig ranked gespielt habe. In S2 hatte ich am Ende eine ELO von knapp 1400, in S3 bin ich noch nirgends eingeordnet. Die paar Rankeds, die ich bisher gespielt habe, waren aber überaus positiv. Habe keine Trolls, Feeder und Flamer in meinem Team gehabt (und mit Veigar gut gecarried )


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Februar 2013)

Boah, das Game ist seit dem S3-Patch so verbuggt...


----------



## target2804 (4. Februar 2013)

Finde das neue Liga-sYstem ansprechend. Schade ist allerdings, dass man immer kontinuierlich ranked spielen muss sonst rutscht man in der Tabelle nach unten und steigt eventuell sogar ab.


----------



## fgsd (8. Februar 2013)

Ich finde das ist das beste Patch/die beste Änderung seit langem. Es gibt weniger Flamer einfach weil absteigen fast unmöglich ist (außer man spielt 28 Tage nicht bzw. man ist wirklich unterirdisch) und man muss sich selber halt auch keine allzu großen Sorgen bei einer längeren Loosing-Streak machen.

Auch wenn schon etwas bei Starcraft abgeschaut wurde


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Februar 2013)

Dennoch habe ich erstaunlich oft unfähige Mates...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Februar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Dennoch habe ich erstaunlich oft unfähige Mates...


 
Kenn ich...-.-

Nicht, dass ich perfekt spielen würde, davon bin ich bei weitem entfernt und mach auch oft genug Fehler, für die ich mich selbst Ohrfeigen würde. Aber manchmal würde ich das auch gerne mit Mitspielern machen. Manchmal bekommen die echt nichts gebacken.
Nur um mal die Klischees zu bedienen: Der Teemo, der während des Teamfights auf der anderen Seite der Map seine Pilze raucht, oder der Amumu mit "warum seit ihr meinen irrsinnigen Initiate nicht gefolgt?". Beliebt sind auch die "FOCUS"-Schreier, die es selbst nicht können!


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Februar 2013)

In welcher Klasse bist du denn zu finden, Hanswurst? Ich bin Silver IV.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Februar 2013)

Ich muss gestehen, ich hab noch kein Ranked gespielt. M.M.n. fehlt mir dazu mit ca. 300 Wins noch die Erfahrung und am spielerischen Können. Klar, eingestuft wird da jeder. Aber wirklich Lust hab ich auch dazu noch nicht. Lieber noch den Champ- und Runenpool noch vergrößern, bis ich mich dafür bereit fühle. Woran ich sonst noch arbeiten müsste: Andere Jungler als Shen, Elise und Amumu() und meine Adc-Performance ist auch nicht gerade die Beste.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu streng mit mir...


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Februar 2013)

da hast du recht. Ich bin als ADC auch mega nutzlos, aber als jungle und mid sehr brauchbar. Hab schon einige Chars und 8 volle Runenseiten


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Februar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Adc mit die teamabhängisgste Position: Du bist am fragilsten, kannst sehr schlecht initiieren und musst höllsich auf dein Positionig aufpassen. Dazu finde ich, dass der Support den Carry in sein Carry-Dasein reincarryd bzw. anfangs stärker ausschlaggebend für den Sieg der Botlane ist. Aber so einen muss man auch erstmal finden (oder man nimmt ihn selbst)...


----------



## Sunjy (9. Februar 2013)

Jo da hast du recht. Der ADC muss ansich ja nich viel können außer seinen dmg fahren. Der rest des Teams muss es ihm aber ermöglichen dies zu tun. Deshalb bevorzuge ich Tanky Teams mit viel CC.

In unserem 5er Team haben wir oft folgende Combo. Ashe (ini mit ult) Kennen Galio Amumu und Sona.

Man ultit den gegner einfach weg da kann kommen was mag. Und im Dauerstun kann Ash auch locker alles wegballern was kommt.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## target2804 (9. Februar 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Jo da hast du recht. Der ADC muss ansich ja nich viel können außer seinen dmg fahren. Der rest des Teams muss es ihm aber ermöglichen dies zu tun. Deshalb bevorzuge ich Tanky Teams mit viel CC.


Bitte was?!? Hast wohl noch keinen richtigen Carry gesehen, gell? Ein Carry muss sich seine Position selbst suchen, klug focussieren und gezielt Schaden verteilen😏
Der adc muss wohl am meisten können. Anders als z.b. Cho gath. Der rennt in 5, wirft mal hoch, silenced andere ultis und frisst einfach n Gegner.



Sunjy schrieb:


> In unserem 5er Team haben wir oft folgende Combo. Ashe (ini mit ult) Kennen Galio Amumu und Sona.


Sau schlechte Kombi. 2 magieresi items gekauft und Ende ist. Außerdem braucht sich nur einer Ein Stundenglas zu Kaufen und dann nach verkackter ashe ulti die Amumu ulti outzonen. Amumu ohne ulti ist eh nutzlos.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Februar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Sau schlechte Kombi. 2 magieresi items gekauft und Ende ist. Außerdem braucht sich nur einer Ein Stundenglas zu Kaufen und dann nach verkackter ashe ulti die Amumu ulti outzonen. Amumu ohne ulti ist eh nutzlos.



Naja, wenn man den Galio durch einen Wukong z.B. ersetzen würde, dann wärs m.M.n. sogar ganz brauchbar (Vorausgesetzt, man spielt ordentlich).


----------



## nulchking (9. Februar 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Jo da hast du recht. Der ADC muss ansich ja nich viel können außer seinen dmg fahren. Der rest des Teams muss es ihm aber ermöglichen dies zu tun. Deshalb bevorzuge ich Tanky Teams mit viel CC.
> 
> In unserem 5er Team haben wir oft folgende Combo. Ashe (ini mit ult) Kennen Galio Amumu und Sona.
> 
> ...


 
Die Kombo ist nicht grade viable, da gibt es wesentlich stärkere sachen

Beispiel:
MF, Zyra, Amu,...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Februar 2013)

Katarina, Akali  beste OP Combo auf Top


----------



## target2804 (9. Februar 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Katarina, Akali  beste OP Combo auf Top



Zu Amumu gehört mf mit der Hardcore ulti  
Kata ist eig Easy zu countern. Stell ihr n Cho vor die Nase und er silenced die ulti


----------



## nulchking (9. Februar 2013)

Schaut noch jemand LCS?

Games sind echt episch, aber das was die ESL da abzieht ist ja mal 

Stream laggt und hängt ohne Ende, dann die vorgezogene GG-Musik, die sollte echt keine LoL Events mehr hosten dürfen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Februar 2013)

Ich schau sie mir an, wenn sie morgen auf youtube hochgeladen sind...
Den Stream will ich mir nicht antun


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

Schon ein wenig gemein wenn man als 1800 ELO Player in Silver reinkommt 


Nacher stand noch viel mehr Müll im Chat , in Champion Auswahl hat mir keiner geglaubt und mich zugeflamt...haben es dann aber wieder zurück genommen xD


----------



## target2804 (11. Februar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Schon ein wenig gemein wenn man als 1800 ELO Player in Silver reinkommt
> 
> Nacher stand noch viel mehr Müll im Chat , in Champion Auswahl hat mir keiner geglaubt und mich zugeflamt...haben es dann aber wieder zurück genommen xD



Sag ma deinen Nick. Will mal abchecken ob du echt 1800 elo hattest  kann's nicht Glauben denn Kollegen von mir sind mir 1300 schon Silver  IV

Übrigens ist dein Farm schlecht und deine 13-6 sagen gegen so ein Müllteam Garnichts


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

Da ich 1100 ELO nach S2 bis S3 (also PRE S3) hatte, wird das schon stimmen 
hab nicht umsonst den goldenen balken


Hab ich dich nicht sogar in meiner FL?^^ und Hans und so


EDIT:
Ne, hab dich nur mit meinem Troll Acc


----------



## target2804 (11. Februar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Da ich 1100 ELO nach S2 bis S3 (also PRE S3) hatte, wird das schon stimmen
> hab nicht umsonst den goldenen balken
> 
> Hab ich dich nicht sogar in meiner FL?^^ und Hans und so
> ...



Aso ja das kann sein, dass es an der anfangselo lag. Aber den goldenen Balken bekommt man ja nur des ranked Teams wegen.


----------



## Sunjy (11. Februar 2013)

Wie soll mann sich den bei der Community hochkämpfen.


4 Rankeds 3mal n afkler und 1 mal musste jemand off weil seine Mutter meinte er müsse nun ins Bett.

Ich bin für Monatliche kosten damit sind 90% der vollpfostenkiddys mal weg.

Zum kotzen sowas.


----------



## target2804 (11. Februar 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Wie soll mann sich den bei der Community hochkämpfen.
> 
> 
> 4 Rankeds 3mal n afkler und 1 mal musste jemand off weil seine Mutter meinte er müsse nun ins Bett.
> ...



DAS passiert nur im Elobereich 800 und kleiner


----------



## Sunjy (12. Februar 2013)

Bin halt in Bronze.. hab auch erst diese Season angefangen ranked zu machen da mir das ganze auswählen zu lange dauert.


Aber wie soll man so den hochkommen wenn man nur Geistig zurückgebliebene und vollschwachmaten im Team hat. Da vergeht einen echt die Lust auf das Game. Verlierste Games mit 12/2/14 weilst immer 2 troller flamer feeder oder sonstwas hast.

echt n witz


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte heute mal nen relativ kiddyfreien Tag. 7 Spiele gespielt, 7 Spiele gewonnen. Ranked natürlich. So weit, so gut. Dat einzig Blöde dran war, dass ich für meine letzten drei Spiele *zusammen* nur *18* Ligapunkte bekommen habe... ja, achtzehn, verdammt! Erstes der drei gab 8, danach 6 und dann 4. Für die davor kann's auch nicht besonders viele gegeben haben (hab nicht drauf geachtet), weil ich heute bei 30-40 LP angefangen habe und bei 89 aufhörte. 'Was'n da los?', ist da wohl eine angebrachte Fragestellung. Die Antwort kann man allerdings nur logisch erklären, wenn man bei Riot angestellt ist: Mein 'Hidden Elo' ist zu niedrig für meine Liga (Silver I), daher gibt's erstmal nur tröpfchenweise Punkte. Nur war ich letzte Season Gold 1500+ und nicht Silber... ergo darf ich jetzt erstmal etwas hochpushen, was laut offizieller Ankündigung ('*Once I’m placed in a league, what happens to my Elo? *Our matchmaking system still matches you by skill level, but this  “rating” is no longer visible and does not have any bearing on your  seasonal rewards or ladder standing.') keinen Einfluss auf meine Platzierung haben sollte und das außerdem gar nicht dermaßen niedrig sein kann, wie mir das System das mitteilt, damit ich überhaupt eine Chance habe, irgendwann mal bei Gold II oder so zu landen... Uff, Riot halt. Viel Bling-bling, wenig Hirn. Da fand ich das alte Elosystem doch sehr viel besser.


----------



## target2804 (12. Februar 2013)

[

Schonmal darüber nachgedacht dass evt 2 premades dabei waren wo einer von beiden elo1000 hatte? Genau dann nämlich bekommst du wenig Punkte.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (12. Februar 2013)

Das wurde schon von irgendeinem Rioter bestätigt, war glaube ich Lyte im US-Forum. Habe allerdings keine Ahnung mehr, wo genau ich das gelesen habe. Außerdem ist es doch recht unwahrscheinlich, dass ich bei 7 Spielen in Folge 7 Premades mit jeweils einem 1000 Elo Spieler im Team habe.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Februar 2013)

Grad hatte ich wieder so ein Aufreger-Spiel.
Also: Gegnerteam: Zed und Xin (Top), Gangplank (Mid), Soraka und Graves (Bot)
Unser Team: Shen (ich, Toplane), Nocturne (Jungler), Janna (Mid), Miss Fortune und Nautilus (Bot)

Anfangs: Ich bekomm alleine einen Doublekill und Botlane gewinnt auch hart. Leider kommt Gangplank ab und zu hoch, so dass meine Gegner immer, wenn ich back musste einen Tower bekommen haben.
Danach: Inhib-Tower down, ich protecte (alleine), schaff das auch wegen meinem Lebens-Rüstungsbuild ganz gut.
die 10/0/0 Mf hockt immer noch auf der Botlane und bringt es nicht zu stande den Tower kaputt zu bekommen.
Irgendwann kommt unsere Botlane dann auf die Idee, sich das Spielfeld anzuschauen und das ganze Team zu flamen, nachdem sie voher wilde Pings und Hilferufe ignoriert haben.
Naja, das Spiel ist letztenendes verloren worden.
Und keine Sau außer mir hat sich mal Rüstung geholt. Nicht, dass ich das ein paar mal in den Chat geschrieben habe.
Das Ding hätten wir sooo einfach doch nach Hause fahren können.


----------



## target2804 (12. Februar 2013)

Schon lustig dass man echt nur geflame über ranked Games hört. Schade dass das der Inhalt dieses Threads ist.


----------



## Sunjy (12. Februar 2013)

das is leider das einzige was beinem bei rankeds bleibt.. ich bin echt mal gespannt ob ich jemals in der elo aufsteige bei soeiner commyunity.

Gibt ja echt leute die haben Trollaccounts fürs ranked..


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2013)

Das lustige ist ich kann trollen und gewinne trotzdem, heimerdinger jungle, heimerdinger Support ap varus...aber auch nur wenn mein Team gewinnen will. Wenn sofort die dicken flames und Beleidigungen kommen verliere ich


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Februar 2013)

Naja, das würd ich jetzt nicht gerade als "Getrolle" bezeichnen. Heimis Skillset eignet sich schon dafür.


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte da an diese Definition:
Trolls can be mistaken for many things and can be of the most harmful  and harmless people that play this game.  Trolls often try to engage in  harmless fun that can lead to a lot of people getting angry. Typically  trolls just take a joke too far or it gets out of hand. On some  occasions trolls can be flamers in disguise, subtly trying to make you  angry.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Februar 2013)

Nette Definition!
Genau das müsste ein guter Support machen können.
==> Support= Troll!


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2013)

Zählt das auch unter Trollen ?

Me playing League of Legends with a Xbox 360 controller - YouTube


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2013)

Schaut wer dieses Wochenende die LCS auch live im Studio an?


----------



## Low (13. Februar 2013)

Nein, außer mal hier und da ein paar Videos von "Scarra" schaue ich keine LoL Videos. Finde ich sehr öde...


----------



## target2804 (13. Februar 2013)

Schon der 2. Divisionsaufstieg in 3 Tagen. Mit der neuen Liga Gewinne ich irgendwie öfter


----------



## fgsd (16. Februar 2013)

Kann gut sein, ich hab auch irgendwie das Gefühl dass die noch nicht so ganz ausbalanciert ist, dass ich meine Lane immer mit 6/1 oder sowas verlasse ist nicht mehr normal  
Reicht trozdem zwar leider nicht immer um's Spiel zu carrien (manchmal ist es mein Fehler, manchmal hab ich aber auch keine Chance) aber irgendwann geht es auch hoffentlich bei mir mal nach oben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2013)

Ich wusste grad gar nicht, wie mir geschieht!


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Februar 2013)

Das ist doch gar nix! mit Master Yi hatte ich mal 32-0. Irgendwo hab ich auch noch nen Screen davon.


----------



## target2804 (25. Februar 2013)

Boah toll. Einfach nur ein Beweis dafür dass du gegen absolute vollpfosten gespielt hast. Master yi ist nämlich, abgesehen von aram, der wohl nutzloseste Champ in lol.
Silence/stun --> instantkill


----------



## JPW (25. Februar 2013)

33-8
Und trotzdem verloren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Februar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Boah toll. Einfach nur ein Beweis dafür dass du gegen absolute vollpfosten gespielt hast. Master yi ist nämlich, abgesehen von aram, der wohl nutzloseste Champ in lol.
> Silence/stun --> instantkill


 
Och, mit einem AP-Yi kann man schon, wenn man es richtig macht, ordentlich reinhauen. Klar, er ist wie viele Assassinen dann dagegen anfällig, das ist z.B. Kata aber auch. Im Grunde ist es dann aber auch das gleiche Prinzip, wenn man den Ulti anschmeißt: Reinspringen, Töten, Reset bekommen, den nächsten Töten...
Natürlich darf man da nicht direkt zu Beginn reinspringen.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Februar 2013)

Meinen Master Yi habe ich übrigens nicht auf AP gespielt...


----------



## target2804 (28. Februar 2013)

Gestern Abend das krasseste 5er ranked Game meines Lebens gezockt. Anspruchsvoll, starkes gegnerteam und absolut geile teamfights mit richtig Schoenem Fokus. 

Jax - xin - Lux - mf - taric (wir) gegen
Cho - Kata - voli - cait - leona

Ich war mit Jax auf der Top gegen cait und leona bzw der gegnerische Cho gegen unsere mf und taric. 

Brutales Game  Video kommt^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Februar 2013)

Dann lass mal sehen!


----------



## nulchking (16. März 2013)

Bin jetzt endgültig durch mit dem Spiel.
Matchmaking nicht vorhanden, nur Idioten und Verhalten wie im Kindergarten...

Dazu kommen noch die teuren Preise der Champs und Runen(-seiten), irgendwas stimmt da nicht mehr.


----------



## target2804 (19. März 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Bin jetzt endgültig durch mit dem Spiel.
> Matchmaking nicht vorhanden, nur Idioten und Verhalten wie im Kindergarten...
> 
> Dazu kommen noch die teuren Preise der Champs und Runen(-seiten), irgendwas stimmt da nicht mehr.



Naja da machst was falsch 
Klar, ab und an sind Bobs dabei aber ich sag's gern nochmal: wenn du nicht in der Lage bist zu roamen und mehrere Lanes auf einmal zu regeln, bist du halt auch nur ein Bob und gehörst in die Division in der du spielst.
Du spielst SOLO Queue. Da kannst und darfst du nicht auf starke mates hoffen.

Zu deiner Aussage bzgl teurer Champs sag ich jetzt mal nichts. 200ep pro Game bekommt man. Wenn man einigermaßen sinnvoll damit umgeht und etwas öfter spielt, ist das wohl kein Problem für einen Durchschnittsplayer.

Ich Rate einfach mal dass du Bronze 5 spielst und 600 elo hattest ;D


----------



## Fexzz (19. März 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Bin jetzt endgültig durch mit dem Spiel.
> Matchmaking nicht vorhanden, nur Idioten und Verhalten wie im Kindergarten...
> 
> Dazu kommen noch die teuren Preise der Champs und Runen(-seiten), irgendwas stimmt da nicht mehr.


 
Komm auf die helle Seite der Macht, join Dota nao!  Nix mit Helden kaufen, bessere Grafik, komplexeres Gameplay! *missionier*


----------



## Sunjy (19. März 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Naja da machst was falsch
> Klar, ab und an sind Bobs dabei aber ich sag's gern nochmal: wenn du nicht in der Lage bist zu roamen und mehrere Lanes auf einmal zu regeln, bist du halt auch nur ein Bob und gehörst in die Division in der du spielst.
> Du spielst SOLO Queue. Da kannst und darfst du nicht auf starke mates hoffen.
> 
> ...


 
Aha also muss ich midlane spielen meinen Gegner total zerstören und natürlich noch die Bot und Toplane rushen und killen. Ich wusste nich das wir hier einen LoL Gott bei uns haben... holyShit Made my Day


----------



## nulchking (19. März 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Naja da machst was falsch
> Klar, ab und an sind Bobs dabei aber ich sag's gern nochmal: wenn du nicht in der Lage bist zu roamen und mehrere Lanes auf einmal zu regeln, bist du halt auch nur ein Bob und gehörst in die Division in der du spielst.
> Du spielst SOLO Queue. Da kannst und darfst du nicht auf starke mates hoffen.
> 
> ...



Habe Presasion Gold gespielt aber dazu sage ich jetzt mal nichts. Und ich denke ich habe mehr Ahnung von der Marterie als du....

Es ist immer noch ein TEEEEAAAAAM GAME es ist egal wie die Lane Phase ausgeht, sollten eine oder mehrere Lanes gefeedet sein ist das nochmal was anderes.
Das wichtigste in SoloQ ist das man seine Lane haushochgewinnt, ich mach das meist aber es hilft mir auch nicht viel wenn meine Teammates keine Ahnung von Fokus haben, deren Positioning einfach fürn Eimer ist und die einfachsten Situationen nicht erkennen....


----------



## target2804 (22. März 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Aha also muss ich midlane spielen meinen Gegner total zerstören und natürlich noch die Bot und Toplane rushen und killen. Ich wusste nich das wir hier einen LoL Gott bei uns haben... holyShit Made my Day



Wie schlecht bist du eigentlich? 
Es ist wohl klar dass, wenn DU gewinnen willst, auch dafür sorgen musst dass das Game läuft. Wenn du dich immer auf deine mates verlässt geht's oftmals schief. Und übrigens: es ist das normalste der Welt zu roamen wenn man seine lane sowieso regelt und gepusht hat. 
Aber dir bobo geht das ja nicht in den Kopf 

@nulch: woher weißt du dass du mehr Ahnung hast? Ich sehe dass du gar keine hast.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. März 2013)

Du sprichst sicherlich durchaus wichtige Sachen an, aber bitte: dein Ton ist schon sehr... ... ... gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## JPW (22. März 2013)

Über 900 AP... 
Klar geht noch mehr z.B. mit Veigar


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. März 2013)

Hehe...
Hast du kein Mejais vollgestackt bekommen?
Mir hätte ein bisschen Mpen in der Mischung auch gut gefallen, oder waren die Gegner zu blöd MR zu kaufen?


----------



## target2804 (23. März 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Über 900 AP...
> Klar geht noch mehr z.B. mit Veigar



Du weißt schon dass der doppelte itemkauf hirnrissig ist?
Ja mit veigar kann man auch 1800ap haben. Je nachdem wie lange das Spiel geht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. März 2013)

Grad hat Fnatic Gambit besiegt ohne einen einzigen Tower zu verlieren!


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (24. März 2013)

@target2804
Du spiegelst die LoL-Community ganz gut wider; anmaßende Prokiddos, die immer recht haben und sowieso jedes Game gewinnen und eigentlich ja auch locker mit 'nem Supp 1v5 ziehen. Teach us, master.
Ist mir noch immer schleierhaft, was in der Erziehung falsch gelaufen sein muss, damit man über's Internet wegen eines Spieles wildfremde Leute beleidigt. 

In der Theorie _kann_ man jedes Game gewinnen, praktisch ist das allerdings so gut wie unmöglich, selbst wenn man mit 'nem haushohen Vorsprung aus'm Laning kommt. Der gute Herr hat wohl noch nie was von Teamcomp gehört. Da hatte ich gestern ein ganz gutes Beispiel: Wir hatten 0 Teamplay, unsere Trist hat Cait Bot 1/5 gefeedet und insgesamt nichts in Teamfights geleistet, die restlichen Lanes waren in etwa gleich und doch haben wir jeden Teamfight gewonnen. Einfach weil unsere Teamcomp mit Akali, Hecarim, Katarina und Thresh in Teamfights um Längen besser war als deren Shen, Cho, Sona, Diana und Cait. Kata und Akali haben Cait und Diana in 0 Komma nichts geburstet, während ich als Heca mein Möglichstes getan habe, Cho und Shen von ihnen fern zu halten. Threshs Ult war da natürlich auch sehr hilfreich. Wie gesagt, Trist war meist der einzige, der verreckt ist und wir haben auch Teamfights 4v5 gewonnen.
Weiters, ebenfalls gestern, habe ich als Mordekaiser Top 6/1 die Lane gewonne, außerdem nach ~20 Min den Tier2 Turret gekillt und doch habe ich das Spiel verloren. Weil mein Team von Focus noch nie was gehört hat, ich in Teamfights von allen gefocused wurde, meine Kollegen vor 4v2-Situationen weggelaufen sind und wir 0 Wards hatten.
Aber vielleicht bist du ja auch einfach zu gut für dieses Spiel. Bist ja bestimmt Challenger #1. Huehuehue.


----------



## target2804 (24. März 2013)

Kannst ja mal dein ranked Team, sofern du eins hast, startklar machen und gegen uns 5v5 spielen.

Wo ich andere beleidigt habe ist mir schleierhaft. Fakt ist allerdings, dass man gerade von denjenigen, die einfach nur schlecht spielen,
Das größte geflame über matchmaking-sYstem o.ä. Hört. Und das nervt auf die Dauer.

Wenn ihr immer am weinen seid,
Spielt halt besser Sims.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (24. März 2013)

> Ich Rate einfach mal dass du Bronze 5 spielst und 600 elo hattes





> Aber dir bobo geht das ja nicht in den Kopf


Und wer sowas schon in 'nem Forum von sich gibt, der kann ingame nicht besser sein.

Nein, ich habe kein Ranked-Team und auch gar kein Interesse daran, gegen dich zu spielen. 
Du setzt bei deinen Aussagen immer voraus, dass man seine Lane haushoch gewinnt, nicht geganked wird und perfekte Mapübersicht hat, sodass man im perfekten Moment Top/Bot/Mid/Jungle ganked. Völliger Schwachsinn, es gibt nicht nur Progamer und in <Diamant machen die meisten halt recht viele Fehler. Selbst in Diamant/Challenger spielt niemand perfekt, man gucke sich einfach mal Dan Dinhs Stream an, der verkackt sehr viel häufiger als ich und ist trotzdem paar Ligen höher.


----------



## Betschi (24. März 2013)

Dan Dinh ist mein absoluter Lieblingsspieler, vorallem wenn er Snowmerdinger auspackt


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (24. März 2013)

Ich guck seinen Stream auch gerne, is'n lustiger Typ und er erklärt viel, aber besonders gut spielen tut er wahrlich nicht.


----------



## Betschi (24. März 2013)

Er ist meistens todmüde wegen der Zeitverschiebung von ihm zu uns


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2013)

Welche Stramer mir persönlich auch noch gut gefallen, wär der Guardsman Bob, Entenzwerg oder wenn sie mal wieder im Premade spielen, die ganzen von EG. Und wenn sie mal wieder Streamen sind Phreak und Shushei auch noch gern gesehen.


----------



## BlackNeo (26. März 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> ...Phreak...



Tons of Damage! 

Der musste einfach raus 

Finde es schade dass grade wo Irelia Free ist mir sie mir immer von irgendwelchen Bobs weggeschnappt wird -.-
Und ich komme wegen Solchen Keuten nicht wirklich vorran im Level, bi  immer noch Lvl. 18...


----------



## nulchking (28. März 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal dein ranked Team, sofern du eins hast, startklar machen und gegen uns 5v5 spielen.
> 
> Wo ich andere beleidigt habe ist mir schleierhaft. Fakt ist allerdings, dass man gerade von denjenigen, die einfach nur schlecht spielen,
> Das größte geflame über matchmaking-sYstem o.ä. Hört. Und das nervt auf die Dauer.
> ...



Ich mach euch eh 1v5 platt mit Karma, np

Und es ist fakt dass das Matchmaking nicht das beste ist, da gibt es genug beispiele bei reddit


----------



## JPW (29. März 2013)

So jetzt mal Ad Lux Top ausprobiert:

Nach siv hd's Counter bruiser bruiser Lux Guide.

16-2 LOL


----------



## Leckrer (29. März 2013)

Lol ich bin zur Zeit nur am verlieren... Meistens hab ich irgendeinen feeder. Und wenn ich als ad Carry dank meinem tollen internet mit 370 damage dann auch noch afk bin, dann ist es gelaufen.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. März 2013)

Ich darf darum bitten sich hier etwas zurückzuhalten, was persönliche Anspielungen anbelangt. Bleibt bitte sachlich und beim Thema.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. März 2013)

Da kann ich Pokerclock nur zustimmen. Wir sollten die Probleme, die es in der LoL-Community gibt, nicht hierher übertragen. 

@topic: Gestern mit Malzahar einen Quadra-Kill eingepackt.


----------



## Leckrer (1. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

da meine Teams einfach immer total fürn Popo sind () hätte ich mal Bock auf ne Runde mit nem echt guten Team... Mein Level wäre 26 mit 116 Wins.

Wenn ihr auch ungefähr so spielt und häufig gewinnt, dann added mich mal "Leckrer".

Ich freu mich auf ne Runde mit euch, denn 14 - 2 als AD Carry und dann verloren geht einfach nicht klar 

Lasst mir mal eure LoL-Namen da 

Im ELO Bereich möchte ich erstmal nicht spielen, also Silver geht noch aber höher bekomm ich nicht gebacken  (Also es muss sich jetzt keiner mit 1500 ELO aufwärts melden )


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2013)

Nur mal so als Tipp, Elo ist überhaupt nicht aussage kräftig. Wenn ich mir so manche Spiele im Platin Bereich anschaue, wunder ich mich wie die da gelandet sind. Selbst manche Bronze 5 Spieler sind da besser


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. April 2013)

Naja, in gewisser Weise ist sie schon aussagekräftig: Wer in Diamant III aufwärts ist, gehört auch dahin!
Den Rest kann man getrost vergessen!
Ok, diese Grenze ist ein bisschen willkürlich, aber irgendwo im Diamant-Bereich liegt sie...


----------



## Leckrer (1. April 2013)

Naja...Silver 1 und aufwärts sind dann schon gute Spieler (meistens)...

Kann natürlich auch anders sein. (Letztens 3vs3 mit nem Level 9er im Team...Matchmaking System )


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, in gewisser Weise ist sie schon aussagekräftig: Wer in Diamant III aufwärts ist, gehört auch dahin!
> Den Rest kann man getrost vergessen!
> Ok, diese Grenze ist ein bisschen willkürlich, aber irgendwo im Diamant-Bereich liegt sie...


 
Nein noch nichtmals, was ich mir da teilweise von meinen Mates anhören muss, erinnert es mich eher an Bronze 6 
Und ganz ehrlich, ich spiele in meinen Augen ungefähr im Gold Bereich, hänge aber in Silber 4 fest, hatte bestimmt schon 4 Promos die alle von afklern zunichte gemacht wurden


----------



## Leckrer (1. April 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> ich spiele in meinen Augen ungefähr im Gold Bereich, hänge aber in Silber 4 fest



ich weiß 

Hab dich nämlich gefunden und geadded


----------



## Klarostorix (1. April 2013)

Ich bin auch Silber IV, gehöre aber wohl auch nicht in Gold  Ich tu mich einfach schwer, ein Game alleine zu carrien. Nick ist Huntsman.


----------



## Leckrer (1. April 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch Silber IV, gehöre aber wohl auch nicht in Gold  Ich tu mich einfach schwer, ein Game alleine zu carrien. Nick ist Huntsman.



Na dann sehn wir uns morgen auf der Lane


----------



## Klarostorix (1. April 2013)

Mal sehen, bin momentan nur unregelmäßig online.


----------



## Leckrer (2. April 2013)

Will jemand spielen?...hatte grade schonwieder 2 - 0 und 119 Farm...verloren wegen der Top Lane.

Der Yi war der Meinung Garen 7 Kills zu geben. Toll -.-


----------



## JPW (2. April 2013)

Ärgerlich, aber das passiert jedem Mal. 
Ich werde heute noch ne runde Machen Ka wann. 
Wer will kann mich ja mal adden: jpw94


----------



## nulchking (2. April 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Will jemand spielen?...hatte grade schonwieder 2 - 0 und 119 Farm...verloren wegen der Top Lane.
> 
> Der Yi war der Meinung Garen 7 Kills zu geben. Toll -.-



Wenn du anfangst Ranked zu spielen wird es noch lustiger ^^
Manchmal gehen die Leute einfach afk, randomen beim picken und und und


----------



## Leckrer (2. April 2013)

Na dann kommt jetzt ;D Ich hab grade Zeit...


toll schonwieder 15 min warten wegen so nen blöden Troll-Kindern. Ich hab heute schon 5 mal gedodget oder so -.-

Edit 1: und Verloren...kann ich eigentlich einmal n vernünftiges Team haben?

Das ist ja langsam unspielbar 

Edit 2: Das Spiel nervt einfach nur noch... 20 - 5 als AD Carry und verdammt noch mal verloren. Das ist doch echt zum heulen.


----------



## floh315 (4. April 2013)

Könnt mich auch adden. Spiele aktuell ziemlich häufig.

Hab vor kurzem erst mit ranks angefangen. Leider net so gut immoment.

Ig name: Garkrieger


----------



## Leckrer (6. April 2013)

Wirklich keiner Lust? Schonwieder übelst schlechte teams heute


----------



## target2804 (7. April 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Wirklich keiner Lust? Schonwieder übelst schlechte teams heute



Naja als Carry mit mir hast du letztens ja auch total verkackt. Nicht umsonst hat sich jeder aufgeregt dass du aus jedem teamfight mit vollem leben abgehauen bist und nur die Hälfte der farms die ich auf der Toplane hatte, hattest :p


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Wirklich keiner Lust? Schonwieder übelst schlechte teams heute


 
Mir ist noch nicht wirklich klar, was du von uns erwartest, wenn wir mit dir spielen...


----------



## Leckrer (7. April 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist noch nicht wirklich klar, was du von uns erwartest, wenn wir mit dir spielen...



Ein schönes spiel?
Vllt. das du nicht nach 10 minuten 0 - 8 hast. So wie der teemo gestern oO

@Target

Total verkackt ist glaube ich was anderes und du hast ein paar Spiele mehr.


----------



## target2804 (8. April 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Ein schönes spiel?
> Vllt. das du nicht nach 10 minuten 0 - 8 hast. So wie der teemo gestern oO
> 
> @Target
> ...



Jo aber du regst dich permanent über andre auf und machst dabei selbst noch viel falsch...


----------



## killer196 (10. April 2013)

hey villt hat jmd mal lust mit mir zu zocken .

ingame: H1ghlander06

bin so ab 17/18 uhr da


----------



## JPW (10. April 2013)

Werde auch gleich mal ein paar Runden machen. 
3. Abifach Klausur gerade hinter mir. :thumbup:


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. April 2013)

Ich hab hier mal ein paar Namen aus dem Thread in mein Friendlist ge-copy-pasted...
Also wer eine Freundschaftsanfrage von "H4ns im Glück" bekommen hat, das war ich!
Ob ihr mich wollt ist eine ganz andere Frage...


----------



## Leckrer (10. April 2013)

Schön  ich werde aber in nächster Zeit nicht viel spielen können...

Mein internet trollt nämlich sehr hart.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. April 2013)

Ok, morgen komme ich wohl nicht dazu...


----------



## Bash0r (11. April 2013)

Früher hat mir und meinen Kumpels LoL sehr viel Spaß bereitet, aber seit dem neuen Gameplay und den täglich neu kommenden Champions (gefühlt täglich...) sinkt die Qualität des Spiels stark.

Man sieht kaum noch Anivia, Annie oder mal normale Mid-Champions. Nur noch Zeds, Diana, Kha-zix, etc.pp

Jeder akutelle Champ hat 95239592 Stuns,CC,Dodges,Fears oder was weiß ich nich... von irgendwelchen Jumps (Kha-Zix ftw!) mal abgesehen

Noch dazu hat ma eigtl selbst bei 3er Premades im 5er IMMER einen im Team, der SO sehr feedet, das man plötzlich ein gegnerischen 5-0 Jungler,Top,ADC,MID als gegener hat....

Geht es nur uns so?


----------



## Fexzz (11. April 2013)

Bash0r schrieb:


> Früher hat mir und meinen Kumpels LoL sehr viel Spaß bereitet, aber seit dem neuen Gameplay und den täglich neu kommenden Champions (gefühlt täglich...) sinkt die Qualität des Spiels stark.
> 
> Man sieht kaum noch Anivia, Annie oder mal normale Mid-Champions. Nur noch Zeds, Diana, Kha-zix, etc.pp
> 
> ...



Nö, geht nicht nur dir so, wir sind deswegen auch schon vor langer Zeit gequittet und haben was anderes angefangen. Vor 2 Wochen haben wir am Wochenende mal wieder unsere Accounts rausgeholt und LoL gespielt, aber wenn erstmal anderen Honig gekostet hat...


----------



## Leckrer (11. April 2013)

Zur Zeit machts mir wieder Spaß  Ich hau mir einfach ein 5er Team aus Leuten zusammen die ich kenne, und schon gewinnt das BESSERE Team, also hängts nicht mehr von möglichen Feedern ab


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. April 2013)

Und so, liebe Kinder, verhält sich ein Pro Support!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_04HhfiV5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und dann noch was: AP Janna mid - disuss!

Edit: Skin-Preise werden geändert: Skin RP price changes 
Welche Änderungen mich freuen:
Tango TF und Aviator Irelia
Naja, und die Erhöhungen find ich nicht so pralle... Astronautilus und Arcarde Sone hätt ich schon gerne an einem Sale gekauft, aber das kann ich mir abschminken, denn die sind mir soo viel Geld nun auch wieder wert.


----------



## plaGGy (12. April 2013)

Ich spiele NUR Normale-Mode mit blindpick, alleine weil man sich schon nicht über verlorenes Elo aufregen muss, nach 1 Minute in der Lobby ist und nicht beim letzten Pick (der ja meistens obvious spport spielen "darf", vor allem im Low-Elo) dann wieder rausgekickt wird und erneut das ganze Ban-Pick vor sich hat. Soviel Frust schon in der Lobby 

Das einzige was mich noch ein wenig aufregt sind die Insta-Mid-Picker, die dann komplett versagen, overextenden und den Jungler flamen, das er nicht jungle kann (was der dann vorher meistens sogar sagt, aber bei Instalock ADC,Top und Mid bliebt ja net viel übrig ).
Gehe inzwischen meistens selbst Junglen, ist idR das was übrig bleibt, weil die Leute es einfach nicht spielen können.
Da ich aber oft mit 1-2 Leuten Premade spielen, machen wir auch oft "Breaking the Meta" und spielen ne Bruiser-Botlanes (Volibear/Darius hat sich bewährt, genauso wie Mordekaiser/Annie). Darüber regen sich auch nicht mehr soviele Leute auf, da es eh nur Normal ist. Und wir haben im Schnitt damit nicht weniger Erfolg . Außerdem macht es mehr Spaß damit zu gewinnen und ist nicht so schlimm so zu verlieren


----------



## nulchking (12. April 2013)

Im ranked einfach abchillen und sein eigenes Spiel spielen, mehr ist das nicht.

Habe jetzt endlich meine 50% Winrate im ranked wieder und dümpel grade vor der Promo zu Silber 1 rum


----------



## Leckrer (13. April 2013)

Jop...ich hatte grade wieder Jarvan 0 - 10 im Team.

Bin heute Level 30 geworden...wer spielen will einfach adden 

Heiße genauso wie hier im Forum.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. April 2013)

Bin gestern übel getrollt worden im Ranked. 4 Loses in Folge, dabei habe ich nicht schlecht gespielt....


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

@Plaggy 
Am besten sind ja noch die Leute die den Jungle anflamen weil sie "nie" ganken. Obwohl die die ganze Zeit am Pushen sind wie die blöden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> @Plaggy
> Am besten sind ja noch die Leute die den Jungle anflamen weil sie "nie" ganken. Obwohl die die ganze Zeit am Pushen sind wie die blöden


 
Ach, "always blame the Jungler" ist doch Standart für die meisten Spieler!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

Oder 
Always blame the Supporter! 

Egal was für ne role ich spiele ich werd immer nur angeflamed dabei hab ich nicht mal schlecht gespielt ...


----------



## Leckrer (13. April 2013)

Standard? ;D

Edit: Tolle Sache:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer196 (14. April 2013)

WTF xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. April 2013)

Voll OP 6 Boots = 6 Fach Schnell


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. April 2013)

Endlich mal ein Team, das erkannt hat, dass Wards nicht nur für den Support sind!


----------



## Leckrer (14. April 2013)

Trololol 

Edit: 

OHNE VERDAMMTES KOMMENTAR:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckrer (16. April 2013)

Alter das spiel ist doch sinnlos...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (16. April 2013)

Hab die neue Karma mal in nem Spiel mit Bots ausprobiert... wenn man gut gefarmt ist inner Mid - Lane ist die krass am bursten. Und von der Mechanik wie ne LeBlanc finde ich


----------



## Klarostorix (16. April 2013)

ich zerleg sie mit Talon trotzdem


----------



## Leckrer (16. April 2013)

So ich hab jetzt nen 8er Loose Streak...

In jedem Game ist irgendein Feeder oder einfach nur Idiot dabei.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (16. April 2013)

Leckrer, ich habe zwar noch nicht mit dir zusammen gespielt, allerdings scheinst du zumindest im After-game-screen ganz gerne zu flamen und wirst dies wohl auch ingame so halten. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir davon nur abraten. Die Idioten sollte man einfach ignorieren/muten und den Feedern konstruktives Feedback geben. Ich habe mal 'ne Zeit lang nicht geflamed und bin von Silver IV auf Silver I aufgestigen, z.Z. neige ich wieder ein wenig zum Flamen und hab auch prompt die Quittung dafür bekommen - von Silver I 92 LP auf jetzt Silver II ~60 LP.

Wenn jemand Lust auf ein paar Runden Ranked hat; Goatlord (Level 30 Silver II) und Goatslave (Level ~6) hinzufügen. Allerdings bitte nur Leute, die aufsteigen wollen, lernfähig sind/auf Goldniveau spielen und sich auf das Spiel und nicht die anderen Spieler konzentrieren.  Gerne auch ARAM.

Btw.: Ich vermisse die aussagekräftigen Fehlermeldungen


----------



## nulchking (17. April 2013)

Jetzt nachdem die schriftlichen Abi Klausuren durch sind wird wieder gesuchtet 
Mein Ziel ist es in den nächsten Wochen Gold zu schaffen und dann gehts bis zum 1.08. auf nach Platin ^^


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Und dann ab 01.08. Ausbildung?


----------



## Craganmore (17. April 2013)

Wenn sich hier gute Leute finden bin ich auch gerne bereit zu Zocken.

IngameName : Devilsgamer


----------



## nulchking (17. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Und dann ab 01.08. Ausbildung?


 
Mal schauen, bin mir noch nicht sicher, aber bis da mach ich erstmal nen Nebenjob und schau mich in der Arbeits/Uni Welt um


@Topic:
Spielt ihr mit Musik im Hintergrund oder ganz ohne?
Würde mich mal so interessieren, ich spiele eigentlich nur wenn ich irgendwas zum hören habe


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Musik im Hintergrund


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. April 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Spielt ihr mit Musik im Hintergrund oder ganz ohne?
> Würde mich mal so interessieren, ich spiele eigentlich nur wenn ich irgendwas zum hören habe


 
Ich machs nur, wenn ich keinem zuhören sollte!


----------



## Leckrer (17. April 2013)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Leckrer, ich habe zwar noch nicht mit dir zusammen gespielt, allerdings scheinst du zumindest im After-game-screen ganz gerne zu flamen und wirst dies wohl auch ingame so halten. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir davon nur abraten. Die Idioten sollte man einfach ignorieren/muten und den Feedern konstruktives Feedback geben. Ich habe mal 'ne Zeit lang nicht geflamed und bin von Silver IV auf Silver I aufgestigen, z.Z. neige ich wieder ein wenig zum Flamen und hab auch prompt die Quittung dafür bekommen - von Silver I 92 LP auf jetzt Silver II ~60 LP.
> 
> Wenn jemand Lust auf ein paar Runden Ranked hat; Goatlord (Level 30 Silver II) und Goatslave (Level ~6) hinzufügen. Allerdings bitte nur Leute, die aufsteigen wollen, lernfähig sind/auf Goldniveau spielen und sich auf das Spiel und nicht die anderen Spieler konzentrieren.  Gerne auch ARAM.
> 
> Btw.: Ich vermisse die aussagekräftigen Fehlermeldungen



Da hast du leider Recht :/ Aber manchmal kann man nichtmehr an sich halten...

Spielst du mal mit mir? Ich hab wenigstens schon 1 Win heute.....VON 3 GAMES...warum ich wohl die anderen verloren habe?....Karma  1 - 9 Zyra 1 - 14...mehr muss ich nicht erzählen...

Ich werde wohl auf 5er Teams ausweichen. Keine Lust mehr auf Solo Q


----------



## nulchking (17. April 2013)

Ich denke ja das ich viel rumheule aber nun gut...

Nimmst das alles wohl zu ernst 
Den Fehler habe ich auch gemacht, aber einfach nicht mehr caren, mal hat man loosingstreaks und mal gewinnt man nur noch am stück. Das gleicht sich irgendwann aus


----------



## Leckrer (17. April 2013)

Ja... 10er Loose Streak meine WLR von Normalgames ist jetzt negativ wegen solchen Idioten ;/


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Ich spiel Momentan nicht mal Normals ... Hab gerade extreme Lag - Probleme  Meine letzten 10 Games sind alles nur Coops um den Sieg des Tages abzuholen


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (18. April 2013)

Leckrer, musst mich dann adden, hab' kB, deinen Nick hier rauszusuchen. 
Heute leider arge Probleme mit meinem Wlanstick gehabt, dadurch ein Leave pro Account.  Kann wirklich niemandem den Belkin n150 Micro empfehlen, das Teil zickt seit dem Kauf rum.


----------



## Leckrer (18. April 2013)

Also mein Nick in Lol ist ja bestimmt nicht Leckrer


----------



## MyArt (18. April 2013)

Genau, die anderen sind Grundsätzlich immer schuld. Man selbst ja nie


----------



## target2804 (18. April 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Genau, die anderen sind Grundsätzlich immer schuld. Man selbst ja nie



Im Game flamed er auch so viel 
Und wenn er dann mit seinem 95 farm ad Carry bei gepushtem Inhibitor im Jungle verreckt, sind auch die anderen Schuld


----------



## Leckrer (18. April 2013)

Genau... wenn die anderen mit 1 -15 rumrennen bin ich Schuld... 

Ich habe ja auch nie gesagt, dass ich nicht auch manchmal Schuld bin. Und target2804 die Gegner waren einfach besser als ich. Die hatten mitunter 10 mal so viele Spiele.


----------



## MyArt (18. April 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Genau... wenn die anderen mit 1 -15 rumrennen bin ich Schuld...
> 
> Ich habe ja auch nie gesagt, dass ich nicht auch manchmal Schuld bin. Und target2804 die Gegner waren einfach besser als ich. Die hatten mitunter 10 mal so viele Spiele.


 
Genau das ist es doch. Du bist auch mal schuld. Die anderen machen auch mal Fehler...


----------



## Leckrer (18. April 2013)

Ja aber es kann, wie ich finde nicht unbedingt angehen, dass ich in einem von 8 Fällen schuld bin, dass das Gegnerteam furchtbar gefeeded wird oO


----------



## killer196 (18. April 2013)

Ich biete an nachher mit jmd zusammen zu zocken. falls jmd bock hat. gerne auch ranked (leider noch nirgendwo, erst 5 games, 3wins). Ansonsten ca200 wins, aber jede menge mehr erfahrung durch meinen ersten acc.

ingame name : H1ghlander06


----------



## Leckrer (18. April 2013)

Bin dabei nachher ;D


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (18. April 2013)

Nie ist natürlich übertrieben, aber zumindest bei mir wage ich zu behaupten, dass 90% meiner Loses von meinen Teammates verursacht werden. Diese Zahl sinkt natürlich im Verhältnis zur Liga, aber z.Z. ist es so. Ist ja auch nur logisch, die meisten sind halt Casuals, die sich mit Spielmchanik und dergleichen nicht/kaum auseinandersetzen.

Edit: Damn, wo kommen die ganzen neuen Posts her. War auf den ersten Post von Travel bezogen.
Doppeldit: Meinter, man würde hier ein PCGHE 5v5 Team zusammenbkeommen? Wär doch was.


----------



## MyArt (18. April 2013)

Ich sag mal so, ich spiele auch oft mit Vollpfosten. Ich war auch schon Silver 2 und bin nun wieder Silver 4. Jedoch erkennt man das man langsam aber sicher aufsteigt...

Ich würde also lieber an mir selbst arbeiten und versuchen das Team zu carryen als bei anderen die Schuld zu suchen...


----------



## Craganmore (18. April 2013)

Ich sags so, man gewinnt nur noch wenn die Gegnerischen Randoms noch schlechter sind als die, die in deinem Team sind.


----------



## killer196 (18. April 2013)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Meinter, man würde hier ein PCGHE 5v5 Team zusammenbkeommen? Wär doch was.


 

ich wär dabei


----------



## Leckrer (18. April 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, ich spiele auch oft mit Vollpfosten. Ich war auch schon Silver 2 und bin nun wieder Silver 4. Jedoch erkennt man das man langsam aber sicher aufsteigt...
> 
> Ich würde also lieber an mir selbst arbeiten und versuchen das Team zu carryen als bei anderen die Schuld zu suchen...


 
Klar, aber wenn wirklich 60% des Teams Vollpfosten sind, kann man schlecht carryen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. April 2013)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Doppeldit: Meinter, man würde hier ein PCGHE 5v5 Team zusammenbkeommen? Wär doch was.


 
So richtig mit ranked?
Dafür bin ich zu schlecht!


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (18. April 2013)

Och, würde mir persönlich nichts ausmachen, Hans.  Bei Premade 5v5 steht doch eh eher der Spaß im Vordergrund.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. April 2013)

Sag nichts, was du später bereuen könntest!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (18. April 2013)

Das gibts doch schon?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. April 2013)

Könnte sein, dass der Multigaming-Clan schon ein Squad hat...


----------



## MyArt (19. April 2013)

Um im Ranked 5 vs 5 was zu schaffen muss man schon gut sein....

Sonst fällt man da schneller auf die Nase als einem lieb ist. Da ist SoloQ sogar leichter...


----------



## target2804 (20. April 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Um im Ranked 5 vs 5 was zu schaffen muss man schon gut sein....
> 
> Sonst fällt man da schneller auf die Nase als einem lieb ist. Da ist SoloQ sogar leichter...



So sieht's aus. Spiele mit 4 Kollegen im 5er Team von denen 2 Gold1 und einer Platin spielt. Sind alles richtig gute Spieler und trotzdem hängen wir auf Silber 2


----------



## Leckrer (21. April 2013)

Meine Fresse 13 - 5 und verloren...langsam nervt das echt


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (21. April 2013)

Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen, zum Spaß. Nicht um #1 EUW zu werden.

Btw. in Silver kann man sich ganz gut mit AP Naut Mid (oder Top) carryen. Bin jetzt wieder Silver I.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. April 2013)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Edit: Damn, wo kommen die ganzen neuen Posts her. War auf den ersten Post von Travel bezogen.
> Doppeldit: Meinter, man würde hier ein PCGHE 5v5 Team zusammenbkeommen? Wär doch was.


 
PCGHX-Clan - Bewerben für den League of Legends - Bereich


----------



## MyArt (22. April 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> PCGHX-Clan - Bewerben für den League of Legends - Bereich


 


> Ranked-Wertung: Mindestens Gold Liga



   ... und so


----------



## Mick-Jogger (22. April 2013)

Ich hab noch nicht mal ne Wertung


----------



## SiQ (22. April 2013)

Das ist das Team vom PCGHX-Clan, wir suchen noch Member für unser drittes Squad, die nehmen vllt auch Leute unter Gold. Nachfragen kostet nichts. Wir machen das aber nicht nur 1-2 Wochen um ein wenig zusammen zu zocken. Wir haben klare Ziele, die erreicht werden wollen. Bewerbt euch also nur, wenn ihr es ernst meint und eine Weile dabei bleiben wollt. Erfahrung mit Rankedgames solltet ihr aber schon haben 

Gruß SiQ


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. April 2013)

So wie ich viele hier einschätze, wär das "klare Ziel, das erreicht werden will" nur ein paar spaßige Runden zu machen!


----------



## Klarostorix (22. April 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> So wie ich viele hier einschätze, wär das "klare Ziel, das erreicht werden will" nur ein paar spaßige Runden zu machen!


 Warum machst du dann keine extra "Spaß-Gruppe" auf?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. April 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Warum machst du dann keine extra "Spaß-Gruppe" auf?


 
 Zu faul...


----------



## Klarostorix (22. April 2013)

Dann aber bitte nicht beschweren, wenn sich andere die Mühe machen, dann aber bestimmte Vorgaben machen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. April 2013)

Wo hab ich mich denn beschwert?

Und BTW: _Ranked _Team für "nur" Spaßige Runden?


----------



## MyArt (24. April 2013)

Wie viele Spiele habt ihr überhaupt schon? 100?


----------



## killer196 (24. April 2013)

nein 200!  allerdings ist das mein 2. acc. mein main HATTE 1700 wins, wurde aber vor nem halben jahr gehackt und gelöscht


----------



## target2804 (24. April 2013)

700 wins aber meine bestimmt 500 ranked werden da ja nicht eingerechnet


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. April 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Wie viele Spiele habt ihr überhaupt schon? 100?


 
Das müssten so 800-900 sein...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (24. April 2013)

275 waren es das letzte mal wo ich geguckt habe


----------



## Klarostorix (25. April 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Wie viele Spiele habt ihr überhaupt schon? 100?


 
Ich dürfte ARAMs ausgenommen bei gut 2k liegen


----------



## nulchking (25. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung, bestimmt 1,5k oder so 
Hab mehrmals längere Pausen von dem Game gemacht


----------



## Leckrer (25. April 2013)

Ca. 300 glaub ich...


----------



## killer196 (26. April 2013)

OMG ^.^ dieses spiel xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. April 2013)

Sieht nach nem planlosen Gemetzel aus


----------



## Klarostorix (26. April 2013)

Hab nen Champ gefunden, der mir liegt und den andren nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (26. April 2013)

Langsam muss sich Riot doch im klaren werden, das es nicht mehr normal ist mit den Server Problemen. Wenn selbst der LCS auf dem Tournament Client nicht richtig läuft, frage ich mich was die für Server benutzen, Pentium I ftw oder wie?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. April 2013)

Schon wieder?
Ich frag mich auch, warum die nicht einfach einen LAN-Client für solche Sachen machen und dann wie "normale" Streamer "weiterstreamen"...


----------



## Fexzz (26. April 2013)

Die machen mit ihrem Drecks-Stream alles andere auf Twitch kaputt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. April 2013)

Och, das liegt aber an Twitch ansich... Die gehen bei jedem größeren Event sehr low...
Ich find da Azubu diesbezüglich besser.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. April 2013)

"widespread lag issues" wenn ich das schon wieder höre ...


----------



## nulchking (26. April 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Die machen mit ihrem Drecks-Stream alles andere auf Twitch kaputt.


 
Höh? Versteh ich nicht so ganz



Es gibt einen Lan Client, der wird bzw darf nur von Riot benutzt werden, und da der EU LCS nicht von Riot gehostet wird, gibt es für EU einfach keine Alternative


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. April 2013)

Seit wann?
Bei der S2 WM hatten die doch auch genau die gleichen Probleme..


----------



## nulchking (26. April 2013)

Seitdem 
Deswegen gibt es in NA ja auch keine bis kaum Probleme beim LCS


----------



## Leckrer (1. Mai 2013)

Hier ist irgendwie viel zu wenig los... Es muss mehr gespammt werden!


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Mai 2013)

Ich finde ARAM als Normal cool


----------



## Leckrer (2. Mai 2013)

Wollte grade wieder Ranked machen...natürlich geht mein Inet in der Champauswahl aus...GG

LP verlieren wegen sowas alter


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Mai 2013)

Who cares? Das MMR wird davon nicht beeinflusst. Dann bekommtst du halt bei den nächsten Spielen mehr LP.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Mai 2013)

Nur lustig wenn man die dann alle verliert...

siehe Signatur...


----------



## target2804 (5. Mai 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Nur lustig wenn man die dann alle verliert...
> 
> siehe Signatur...


 

du bist echt n bob^^
deinem geflame sei dank verlierst du 80% deiner games eigenverschuldet


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Mai 2013)

Grad echt das langweiligste Normal gehabt...
0/0/0
War Adc und dank Desinteresse der Jungler und Midlanes, sowie das AFK-Sein beider Supports war das einfach nur ein 20 Min farmen, bis ein Surrender @ 20 vom Gegner kam.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Mai 2013)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> du bist echt n bob^^
> deinem geflame sei dank verlierst du 80% deiner games eigenverschuldet



Das habe ich mit mittlerweile komplett abgewöhnt. Im Chat findest du von mir nur noch gj oder well done. Und ja wenn ich das Spiel Carry und afk muss ist das meine schuld...

Aber daran dass ich afk muss, bin ich nicht schuld.


----------



## nulchking (6. Mai 2013)

Warum spielst du ein Spiel wenn du mitten drin AFK musst?

Für solches verhalten würdest du von mir jedesmal nen Report bekommen...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Mai 2013)

Ich versuch jetzt nicht AFK gehen zu rechtfertigen aber wenn mal was dazwischen kommt kommts wohl häufig vor das ich mitten im Game gehen muss ...

Edit:
Hab jetzt mal Maxxonair gegooglet: Mit Lags hab ich die meisten Probleme ... Ruheping von 69


----------



## nulchking (6. Mai 2013)

Man sollte aber nicht mitten im Game aufeinmal afk gehen, es geht ja auch kein Fußballspieler vom Platz mitten im Spiel.

Sowas macht einfach nur das Spiel kaputt und ist für mich ein triftiger Grund für einen Bann


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2013)

Naja, wenn ein guter Grund da ist, kann man schonmal AFK gehen...
M.M.n. ist schlechtes I-Net oder schlechte Zeitplanung _keiner_.

Klar, es ist kein gutes Benehmen gegenüber den anderen Spielern, aber es gibt schon gute Gründe darauf zu pfeifen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Mai 2013)

Naja wenn nen Fußballspieler nen kaputtes Bein hat (Kaputte Internetleitung) ist das wohl nen triftiger Grund! Es hat aber auch nicht jeder jedes Spiel nen "Bein kaputt"  

Außerdem ist schlechtes Internet wohl ein Grund! oder willst jetzt die leute die spielen wollen aber nicht VDSL 25mbit haben diskriminieren?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Mai 2013)

Naja wenn nen Fußballspieler nen kaputtes Bein hat (Kaputte Internetleitung) ist das wohl nen triftiger Grund! Es hat aber auch nicht jeder jedes Spiel nen "Bein kaputt"  

Außerdem ist schlechtes Internet wohl ein Grund! oder willst jetzt die leute die spielen wollen aber nicht VDSL 25mbit haben diskriminieren?


----------



## nulchking (6. Mai 2013)

Wenn man weiß das man ein mieses Internet mit öfters auftretenden und längeren Verbindungsabbrüchen hat, sollte man sich zumindest aus der RankedQ raushalten.
Bei kurzen DCs ist das ja alles weniger schlimm, aber wenn jemand 4-5 Minuten DCed ist, kann das schon ein Game entscheiden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Naja wenn nen Fußballspieler nen kaputtes Bein hat (Kaputte Internetleitung) ist das wohl nen triftiger Grund! Es hat aber auch nicht jeder jedes Spiel nen "Bein kaputt"
> 
> Außerdem ist schlechtes Internet wohl ein Grund! oder willst jetzt die leute die spielen wollen aber nicht VDSL 25mbit haben diskriminieren?


 
Ein Spieler mit einem kaputten Bein sollte den Platz gar nicht betreten... Ich mein, man zerstört seine Leitung ja nicht ingame.

Ich will nicht die Spieler ohnr VDSL 25 Mbit gar nicht diskrimineren, ich hab selbst nichtmal so viel, aber mein Internet ist wenigstens stabil. Und Instabilität ist meistens nichts, was "mal" auftritt, sondern andauernd. Und dann sollte man sich m.M.n. von Spielen mit unbekannten "Verbündeten" raushalten.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Mai 2013)

Naja das ist so die Definition von Diskriminierung. 
Warum sollte ich mit meiner DSL 1000 Leitung nicht spielen sollen, nur weil ich ab und zu mal Netzwerk Probleme hab?


das ist auch der hauptgrund warum ich keine Rankeds spiele ! Aber wer sich in Normals darüber aufregt der sollte mal ne Therapie machen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2013)

Es kommt immer auf die Häufigkeit an...
Riot hat afaik eine gewisse Anzahl von "Freischüssen" in das System eingebaut, weil "ab und zu mal" passiert was in jedem Haushalt, keine Frage, auch bei VDSL 20mbit/s. (ab und zu mal ist aber auch sehr ermessensmäßig)
Die Sache ist allerdings: Für Online-Spiele braucht man eine stabile Leitung als Voraussetzung, und wer diese Voraussetzung nicht erfüllt, sollte sich auch zu keinem Spiel in die Warteschlange setzen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Mai 2013)

naja mein Ping ist sehr konstant wenn nicht jemand anderes im Netz ist deswegen spiele ich auch nur wenn niemand anderes das internet braucht! Es kommt aber vor das trotzdem mein bruder oder andere nicht aufs internet verzichten können für die 45 minuten und ich lags bekomme


----------



## Leckrer (6. Mai 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß das man ein mieses Internet mit öfters auftretenden und längeren Verbindungsabbrüchen hat, sollte man sich zumindest aus der RankedQ raushalten.
> Bei kurzen DCs ist das ja alles weniger schlimm, aber wenn jemand 4-5 Minuten DCed ist, kann das schon ein Game entscheiden


 
So wie grade eben.... von 85 zu 18 LP...GG

Es ist einfach mega sinnlos...ich spiele n Normal davor um zu testen ob mein Inet geht. Natürlich geht alles super --> Ranked --> AFK

Und wie soll ich denn spielen oder die Leitung stabil bekommen? Es wird grade DSL ausgebaut, aber keiner weiß, wanns fertig ist  Und bloß, weil Maxxonair es einfach nicht gebacken bekommt, möchte ich nicht jedes Spiel im Ranked (obwohl ich besser spiele als meine Mates) verlieren. Und ich kann das Game nicht carrien, weil es zu riskant ist n Carry mit der Verbindung zu zocken -.-


----------



## JPW (6. Mai 2013)

Gerade 30 und dann ranked spielen ist aber auch das blödeste was man machen kann.


----------



## target2804 (6. Mai 2013)

Erstmal 500 normale 5 er mit Bans spielen


----------



## SiQ (7. Mai 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Gerade 30 und dann ranked spielen ist aber auch das blödeste was man machen kann.



Nein? Wieso sollte das so sein? Wenn man merkt, dass man verkackt kann man es ja immernoch lassen, aber im Low-ELO Bereich sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Spielern die sofort anfangen mit ranked games und solchen, die erst nach 1000 wins anfangen.


----------



## target2804 (7. Mai 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Nein? Wieso sollte das so sein? Wenn man merkt, dass man verkackt kann man es ja immernoch lassen, aber im Low-ELO Bereich sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Spielern die sofort anfangen mit ranked games und solchen, die erst nach 1000 wins anfangen.



Woher weißt du denn ob derjenige 1000 Wind hat?

Wenn man frisch lvl 30 ist kann man doch bestimmt nicht von sich behaupten genug runenseiten zu haben, richtige masteries für die Champs bzw überhaupt mit einem Großteil der Champs gespielt zu haben.
Allein das würde mich von ranked Games abhalten.

Ohne meine 12-15 runenseiten und masteries wäre ich auch selbst bei nur 10 mainchamps einfach zu inflexibel.
Und wenn ich wirklich ordentlich spielen will, Brauch ich natürlich auch mal n paar Champs. Und nicht nur 20 Stück. Mit Pech werden 3 von deinen guten gebannt und der Rest ist useless gegen das andere Team. 
Oder du hast nur einen supporter und den Pickt der Gegner


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2013)

Sooo drastisch wie du würde ich das nicht sehen...
Klar, mit vielen Runenseiten lebt es sich leichter, aber mit zwei gut gebauten kommt man erstmal auch gut aus.
Sowas wie Rüstung/Armor Seals, MRes Glyphs, fährt man i.d.R. gut und dann vll. bei der ersten Seite Attack-Damage Marks und Quints und bei der zweiten Mpen Marks und GP5 Quints sollten für fast alles eine akzeptable Lösung bieten. Meistens ist auch: gut gespielt ("Comfort Zone") > Counter
Ansonsten lass die doch Ranked spielen, eingestuft wird jeder und man kommt zu annähernd seines gleichen.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Mai 2013)

also ich hab 8 Runenseiten und nutze eigentlich alle regelmäßig...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze auch meine 7 Seiten regelmäßig (und hätte gerne noch mehr), aber sie ersetzen kein "gutes Spiel"!
Meistens ist "Tagesform" deutlich ausschlaggebender!


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Mai 2013)

Da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## JPW (7. Mai 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Nein? Wieso sollte das so sein? Wenn man merkt, dass man verkackt kann man es ja immernoch lassen, aber im Low-ELO Bereich sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Spielern die sofort anfangen mit ranked games und solchen, die erst nach 1000 wins anfangen.


 
Es ist so. 
Das normale und ranked hidden MMR sind dasselbe. Wenn du direkt ranked spielst wirst du Bronze eingestuft, wo man nicht mehr so schnell rauskommt. 
Und ja ich spreche aus Erfahrung und es ist ein Fakt dass wenn man lvl 30 ist noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat. Von Runen und Champs mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Wenn du in normal ein gutes wir lose Verhältnis hast wirst du in ranked höher eingestuft. Im Forum ist das so bestätigt worden. 
Du wirst nämlich in normal nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie in ranked mit deinen Gegnern zusammen getan. Dort gibt es auch eine ELO zahl, die einem aber nicht angezeigt wird. 
Bin vom Handy hier, kann den Link jetzt nicht raussuchen, aber im Forum gibt es mehrere Threads die das MMR erklären, denn da stecken teilweise komplexe Algorithmen hinter. Und alles hat Riot da auch nicht verraten.


----------



## nulchking (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn das stimmt weiß ich warum ich in der elohell hänge xD
Mein Normal MMR ist sowas von im Keller, aber mal so richtig.


----------



## Leckrer (9. Mai 2013)

Lol Veigar ist vllt. n lustiger Champ  Grade gekauft und paar Runden gespielt


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Mai 2013)

hatte gestern ein ranked mit Veigar, bei dem ich 23-6 Kills hatte (darunter ein Quadra-Kill), hab aber nach 65min. dann trotzdem verloren...


----------



## Leckrer (10. Mai 2013)

Dann hast du was ganz schön falsch gemacht.


----------



## target2804 (10. Mai 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Dann hast du was ganz schön falsch gemacht.



Kann man so oder so sehen. I.d.R sollte veigar mit seinem Cage natürlich 3-4 Gegner im teamfight stunnen bzw mit seinen 1000 ap einen Gegner mit der ulti onehitten, aber es gibt immernoch 4 Mitspieler.

Außerdem kann man gerade dann wenn man schon ne Stunde spielt durch einen verlorenen teamfight das ganze Game verlieren.

Man merkt dass du noch nicht wirklichsten plan hast


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Mai 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man gerade dann wenn man schon ne Stunde spielt durch einen verlorenen teamfight das ganze Game verlieren.


 
Muss nichtmal ein Teamfight sein...
Ein falscher Call (Lass mal schnell Baron machen) oder ein gut eingesetzter Teleport (wie xPeke) reicht dafür auch schon gut aus!


----------



## Leckrer (10. Mai 2013)

Ist mir schon klar, aber man kann ja davon ausgehen, dass Veigar nicht ohne Grund stirbt und somit das Spiel verloren ist. Schlechtes Positioning? Schlechter Engage? Kann man so nicht sagen...

Von daher war die Aussage von mir auch nicht 100% richtig, vllt. hätte ich auch "ihr" schreiben sollen. Aber wenn du schon nen quadra reißt kann man davon ausgehen, dass recht hart gepusht werden kann. Und man kann das Spiel halt auch schnell verlieren gerade weil Veigar mit 1000 AP auch nur ca. 2k leben hat.

Und jetzt bitte ich dich darum nicht immer was zu Dingen zu sagen, von denen du nicht die geringste Ahnung hast. Wir haben lediglich 1 Spiel zusammen gespielt.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Mai 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Dann hast du was ganz schön falsch gemacht.


 Nicht ich, sondern mein restliches Team... Wenn man so einen Score hat, hat man erst mal gar nix falsch gemacht...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Mai 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wenn man so einen Score hat, hat man erst mal gar nix falsch gemacht...


 
Ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen, aber so pauschal kann man es nicht sagen!
Sind zwar nur Extremfälle und besonders bei einem Damage-Dealer ist das sogar sehr wahrscheinlich, dass man da kaum was "falsch" gemacht hat. Wobei das immer im Nachhinein "Hätt ich anders machen sollen" leicht gesagt ist und auch "falsch gemacht" sehr vom Skill-Level abhängt.


----------



## Leckrer (10. Mai 2013)

Dann guck dir doch mal das replay an (falls vorhanden) und guck, wie du deine deaths vermeiden könntest.


----------



## nulchking (10. Mai 2013)

Man sollte evtl den ersten Posts des ST überarbeiten


----------



## ScyX (10. Mai 2013)

Kann mir mal einer erklären wie man in Gold kommen soll????!?!?!?

Ganz im ernst... Ich bin nicht der beste... Sag ich auch gar nicht und werd ich auch bestimmt nicht werden. 

Wurde nach 6 gewonnen und 4 verlorenen Einstufungsmatches in Silber IV eingestuft. Ist ja jetzt mal nicht soooooooooooo schlecht.

Aufjendefall dann halt bissl gedaddelt usw... und zack abgestiegen in Silver V....

Warum?

Weil... ich es nicht raffe warum ich mit Bronze V under IVern zusammen im Team Spiele. Warum hat man immer Trolls im Team... Ich habe echt das Pech das wenn ich ein Paar Spiele mal gewonnen habe ich sofort wieder ein Troll team habe und so verliere das es lächerlich ist. Ich bin auch nicht immer besser als die anderen aber häufig!! Sehr häufig....

Und bei einem Win bekommich 6 Punkte und wenn ich verlier gleich minus 25... Ist doch ein Witz ohne scheiß und dann darf man nichtmal was sagen sonst wird man gleich gebannt....


Edit: Habe 400 Wins im Normal und Spiele mit meinem 3on3 Team in GOld III
VG


----------



## Leckrer (10. Mai 2013)

Du musst versuchen das Spiel selber zu carrien und dein Team bei guter laune halten. Dann wird das auch was. Klar manchmal kann man es nicht schaffen aber statistisch können im Gegnerteam 5 Trolle sein, in deinem aber nur 4 oder bei Duo q sogar nur 3. Also bist du eigentlich im Vorteil.


----------



## JPW (11. Mai 2013)

ScyX schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erklären wie man in Gold kommen soll????!?!?!?
> 
> Ganz im ernst... Ich bin nicht der beste... Sag ich auch gar nicht und werd ich auch bestimmt nicht werden.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist kein Pech. 
Man kann von Silber nicht mehr absteigen. Dein hidden MMR sinkt aber trotzdem sodass du mit Bronze Spielern zusammen kommst. Du musst dich jetzt auch aus Bronze hocharbeiten, du bekommt für einen Win also nur wenig LP, man kann also nicht direkt wieder in Silber IV einsteigen. 
Wenn das nicht so wäre würden sich Spieler in Silber V ansammeln und Spieler mit MMR Silber V kommen mit eigentlichen Bronze Spielern zusammen. 

Also bist du wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr Silber V, dass Spiel zeigt dir aber Silber V als Trost an. 
So entstanden viele Threads wo Leute pro Win nur 2 3 LP und pro Loose 20 abgezogen bekommen. 
Das Liga System war anfänglich echt buggy aber so langsam sollte das Matchmaking funktionieren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Mai 2013)

Das ist die Theoretische Mechanik dahinter, im Grunde geht es in LoL immer noch um den Elo-Wert, selbst mit den Ligen. Eine gewisse Schwankung bzgl. Glück und Tagesform ist durchaus vorhanden, und nur, weil man i-wo schonmal war (d.h. durchaus das Potential für diese Leistungsklasse hat) heißt es noch lange nicht, dass man da im Durchschnitt spielt. Gerade in solchen Grenzfällen, wie sie grad beschrieben sind, kann das Liga-System das nicht aufzeichen, wie es das Elo-System konnte.
Wobei das 3on3 Gold III dabei schon etwas irritiert.


----------



## JPW (11. Mai 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das ist die Theoretische Mechanik dahinter, im Grunde geht es in LoL immer noch um den Elo-Wert, selbst mit den Ligen. Eine gewisse Schwankung bzgl. Glück und Tagesform ist durchaus vorhanden, und nur, weil man i-wo schonmal war (d.h. durchaus das Potential für diese Leistungsklasse hat) heißt es noch lange nicht, dass man da im Durchschnitt spielt. Gerade in solchen Grenzfällen, wie sie grad beschrieben sind, kann das Liga-System das nicht aufzeichen, wie es das Elo-System konnte.
> Wobei das 3on3 Gold III dabei schon etwas irritiert.


 
Genau das habe ich doch gesagt. Das hidden MMR ist im Grunde die frühere ELO Zahl. Und die ist dann auf Bronze Niveau nur das Liga System zeigt Silber an, weil man nicht absteigen kann.


----------



## target2804 (11. Mai 2013)

Ganz genau so sieht's aus


----------



## ScyX (11. Mai 2013)

... Schade..


----------



## Leckrer (11. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich machen soll. Ich stecke grade fest. Ich komme meistens auf 85 Points und dann bin ich zwischen durch wieder auf 0. Meistens versuche ich was zu spielen, was das ganze Spiel carrien kann oder ich supporte. Aber wenn dann schon in der Champauswahl jene Champs gebannt werden die ich (wohlgemerkt habe ich vorher gesagt, dass ich sie spielen möchte!) spielen möchte dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Obwohl ich so gut es nur geht versuche das Team zu motivieren und der Sejuani gefühlte 1000 mal sage, dass sie im Teamfight nicht ihren Bluebuff machen soll und das der Draven bitte nicht in ein 1 vs 5 reinrennnen möge, jene Leute das aber immernoch nicht gecheckt haben, dann beginnt das Game uncarrybar zu werden. Meistens flamen dann genau diese Leute richtig los und gehe afk. Meine letzten 3 Rankeds hatte ich immer 1-2 Leute die afk waren (nicht wegen der Verbindung sondern vorsätzlich). Es gibt einfach Menschen die das Spiel anscheinend noch nicht verstanden haben (ich bin natürlich auch kein oberpro!) und von denen ich denke, sie spielen grade zum ersten Mal. 

So, wie würdet ihr nun mit diesen Tatsachen umgehen. Ich brauche mal bitten einen Rat. Denn ich komme immer so auf 50-80 Punkte und falle danach gleich wieder wegen solchen Mitspielern runter... (ELO-Hell lässt grüßem *Hust*). Aber da ich nicht an die ELO Hell glaube, brauche ich ein paar Tipps um solche Games doch zu gewinnen 

Danke, euer Leckrer


----------



## MrRazer (11. Mai 2013)

Gibt es hier eigentlich Leute wie ich die noch Level 17 sind?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. Mai 2013)

nope!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Mai 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich Leute wie ich die noch Level 17 sind?


 
Lang, lang, ists her...
Aber wenn du nette Mates suchst: Ich spiel auch mit U30ern, ich würde mal behaupten viele andere hier auch!


----------



## Leckrer (11. Mai 2013)

So ich bin heute wieder von 55 auf 8 LP runter.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Mai 2013)

In den letzten Tagen von Silber IV 50 Punkte auf Silber V 0 Punkte... Meine Stats: 15-3, 7-1, 5-5 etc. Immer hats die Botlane ruiniert...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Mai 2013)

Heilige Sch....
Quantic hat sich grad so stark gezeigt! Best of 5 3-0 mit Spielen, die nicht länger als 28 Minuten waren gewonnen!
Die haben sich ihren Platz in der NA LCS definitiv verdient.


----------



## JPW (11. Mai 2013)

Ich spiele einfach kein Ranked mehr, hat kein Sinn und macht kein Spaß. 

Normal:
Man verliert Ok, man kann nicht immer gewinnen. 
Man gewinnt und freut sich, oder 3. Man testet Anti Meta builds und hat einfach Spaß. Adcarry leblanc ad Lux AP rengar... Alles schon gewonnen. 
Nennt es trollen aber der Sinn vom Spiel ist immer noch Spaß zu haben. Und den hat man in Ranked nicht. Der Druck zu gewinnen tut dem Spiel nicht gut. 

Normal hat ja auch Matchmaking nur das es nicht sichtbar ist, also warum sich den Stress ranked antun. 

Natürlich flame ich auch mal oder will gewinnen. Aber es kommen auch immer wieder gute Phasen.


----------



## SkySoundHD (12. Mai 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Schon ein wenig gemein wenn man als 1800 ELO Player in Silver reinkommt
> 
> 
> Nacher stand noch viel mehr Müll im Chat , in Champion Auswahl hat mir keiner geglaubt und mich zugeflamt...haben es dann aber wieder zurück genommen xD


 
Naja, mir wird gerade von einem diamond 3er etwas nach oben geholfen, er bringt mich von bronze 4 auf silber 5 damit ich nicht mehr droppen kann.. Und er postet im champ select immer das lolking profil mit match history, auf dem er mittlerweile 12 wins und 1 loose mit nur evelyn hat und eine 4er kda 
Es hat mich mega erstaunt wie hart. Er dort gewinnt, nicht so "gewinne 6 von 10 games und du hast einen fortschritt" sondern gleich volle pulle 20 wins 5 looses reingehauen 0_o
An die elo hell glaube ich nicht mehr, denn wenn man es in 2 tagen von bronze 4 auf silber bringen kann..


----------



## JPW (12. Mai 2013)

SkySoundHD schrieb:


> Naja, mir wird gerade von einem diamond 3er etwas nach oben geholfen, er bringt mich von bronze 4 auf silber 5 damit ich nicht mehr droppen kann.. Und er postet im champ select immer das lolking profil mit match history, auf dem er mittlerweile 12 wins und 1 loose mit nur evelyn hat und eine 4er kda
> Es hat mich mega erstaunt wie hart. Er dort gewinnt, nicht so "gewinne 6 von 10 games und du hast einen fortschritt" sondern gleich volle pulle 20 wins 5 looses reingehauen 0_o
> An die elo hell glaube ich nicht mehr, denn wenn man es in 2 tagen von bronze 4 auf silber bringen kann..


 
Wie ich vorher geschrieben habe ist das mit dem nicht mehr droppen können völliger Schwachsinn. 
Es bringt dir nur was das du anderen zeigen kannst ich war mal silber. Toll. 

Wie sich manche auf diese Anzeige einen runterholen versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Leckrer (12. Mai 2013)

Ich bin jetzt auf 0 LP....ich weiß nicht so langsam habe ich keinen Bock mehr.

Edit: Nunu 0-10 ist suboptimal


----------



## SkySoundHD (12. Mai 2013)

Du verstehst es nicht? 
Wenn man länger irgendwo festhängt, nicht droppt und nicht aufsteigt-
Dann lässt man sich ein stück hochhelfen und eventuell klappt es dort dann besser. Gabs schon viele die immer bronze 3 waren, dann silber gepusht wurden und dort plötzlich super klarkamen.


----------



## Leckrer (12. Mai 2013)

Ja mit duo q vielleicht, also wenn jemand Lust hat einfach adden  username ist der selbe.

Ich werde evtl. nachher noch ein ranked spielen


----------



## JPW (13. Mai 2013)

SkySoundHD schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht?
> Wenn man länger irgendwo festhängt, nicht droppt und nicht aufsteigt-
> Dann lässt man sich ein stück hochhelfen und eventuell klappt es dort dann besser. Gabs schon viele die immer bronze 3 waren, dann silber gepusht wurden und dort plötzlich super klarkamen.


 
Nein ich  versteh das nicht. 
Du hättest in normal dann die gleichen Probleme. 
Man kann sich hocharbeiten, du siehst ja dass der Dia Spieler keine Probleme hat. 
Wenn du dich pushen lässt wirst wieder auf dein Niveau fallen. 
Dass Leute viel besser klar kamen ist eine Lüge. Und die "vielen" musst du mir erstmal zeigen. 
Ich bin ausserdem nur darauf eingegangen das es Schwachsinn ist sich auf Silber V zu pushen und dann zu denken nicht mehr droppen zu können. Ich hab nix gegen Duo queue und wollte dich nicht angreifen. 
Warscheinlich ist der psychologische Druck weg und man spielt sogar wieder auf Bronze Niveau aber man ist beruhigt dass da Silber V steht. 

In normal ist es genau dasselbe nur ohne Anzeige. Da beklagt sich aber niemand über eine ELO Hell. 
Da ist viel Einbildung dabei. 
Und es gibt viele Leute die denken sie spielen locker auf Silber Niveau aber hängen durch noobs in Bronze. Das stimmt nicht. 
Es ist schwer da rauszukommen zugegeben, aber wenn man auf Silber Niveau spielt kommt man über kurz oder Lang dahin. 
Ich hab nach über 50 ranked aufgehört, weil ich es Schwachsinnig finde. 
Die Liga Anzeige versaut einem das Spiel. 
Spiel normal oder akzeptiere dass es lange dauert bist du selbst aus Bronze kommst und du auch erst besser werden musst. Such die Fehler bei dir selbst. Auf lange Zeit sind Leaver und trolle auf beiden Seiten und du kommst höher. 
Pushen lassen kann auch was bringen weil du dann mit besseren gegen bessere spielst und davon lernst. 

In Bronze ist es wichtig das Team zu ermutigen nicht zu Flamen und Teamwork zu fördern. 
Mid or afk Spieler können meist nur mid also ist es meist besser sie zu lassen. 
Wenn du gut bist Spiel das was übrig bleibt. Macht ab und zu mal Dragon und mit das wichtigste Never surrender. Ich hab schon so viele Spiele noch drehen können wo ich aufgeben wollte... 
Ja und auf lange Sicht kommt man aus Bronze raus. 
Aber in Silber gibt's übrigens genau soviel Leaver und trolle also was bringts? 
Deshalb ist die Frage ob man sich das antun möchte.


Übrigens sind die meisten Spieler der LoL Community umranked oder Bronze. 
Man braucht sich also nicht dafür zu schämen.
Das einzige was zählt ist doch Spaß am Spiel. 
Natürlich ist der da wenn man gewinnt aber wenn man nicht gewinnt darf man sich nicht aufregen, sonst wird man irre  bei nem Spiel wie LoL. :beer:


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Mai 2013)

Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich dir zu, dennoch habe ich gerade in den letzten Tagen eine Unmenge Idioten in meinem Team gehabt, die mir regelmäßig das Spiel verbaut haben... Dabei habe ich in den letzten Spielen immer maximal einen Tod mehr als Kills (Falls du dich selbst davon überzeugen willst, kannst du gerne mein Profil - Nick Huntsman - auf LoLKing ansehen). Ich bin kein Gold-Spieler, das ist mir klar, denn meine bisherigen Rankeds in S3 waren, naja, nicht sonderlich souverän, aber so schlecht, wie ich in Silber stehe, bin ich sicher nicht! Denn vor allem in den letzten beiden Wochen (in denen ich bestimmt 20 Rankeds gespielt habe, habe ich deutlich konstanter und sicherer gespielt. An Aufstieg ist aber trotzdem nicht zu denken, wäre wahrscheinlich sogar in Bronze gedroppt, wenn das ginge... Hier mal ein paar Posts von mir aus den letzten Tagen:



Klarostorix schrieb:


> In den letzten Tagen von Silber IV 50 Punkte auf Silber V 0 Punkte... Meine Stats: 15-3, 7-1, 5-5 etc. Immer hats die Botlane ruiniert...


 


Klarostorix schrieb:


> hatte gestern ein ranked mit Veigar, bei dem ich 23-6 Kills hatte (darunter ein Quadra-Kill), hab aber nach 65min. dann trotzdem verloren...


----------



## floh315 (13. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, man darf nicht bei jedem loss ausrasten... Bei so einem spiel verlierr immer eine Seite. ;D


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Mai 2013)

Falscher Thread


----------



## Leckrer (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bin jetzt auf Bronze 4 gedroppt, weil ich mit Goldspielern gematcht wurde... GG XD


----------



## Megasuchti (13. Mai 2013)

Das ist ärgerlich


----------



## Megasuchti (13. Mai 2013)

Hänge in bronze 2 fest


----------



## Franzl (13. Mai 2013)

@leckrer: 
"mit Goldspielern gematcht" ? sag mal liest du den was die anderen schreiben? -> Gold ist nicht Gold :'D offensichtlich sind es spieler die nur gold v sein können und ein verstecktes elo (mmr) auf bronze niveau haben.

also mir hats am besten geholfen streams zu gucken und zu spielen, so lernt man am meisten. 

hats einer von den ganzen zu unrecht in silber steckenden spielern schon mit jungle probiert? ein guter jungle reißt das ganze team raus, wenn gut gespielt. bei mir hats zumindest geholfen. ansonsten vllt noch mit teleport splitspush strats versucht? könnte gut gespielt auch viel reißen, da die meisten nicht wissen wie sie damit umgehen müssen. (vorausgesetzt das eigene team turtled vernünftig)

apropo runen seiten: ich habe genau 3 (supp/jungle/ap) und bin gold damit. zwar könnte ich 2-3 mehr brauchen, aber als "unbedingt nötig" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. mit standard armor/mr runen is man im großen und ganzen schon sehr solide unterwegs.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Mai 2013)

Gerade eben wieder mal ein typisches Game gehabt - Ranked wohlgemerkt!  In der Auswahl ist noch alles normal, unser Team war Caitlyn, Sona, J4,  Cho und Ich mid als Lux, während das Gegnerteam Taric, Vayne, Galio,  Kayle und Panth war. Nun gings los: Cho connected nicht zum Spielbeginn  (und kommt natürlich nicht zurück), also muss J4 top und wir haben  keinen Jungler. Wir schlagen uns sehr gut, verlieren aber durch  Splitpush einen Tower nach dem anderen. Letzten Endes halten wir trotz  des Fehlens beider Nexus-Türme insgesamt 50min durch, haben 38-28 Kills  und holen einen Inhib des Gegnerteams, verlieren dann aber... Meine  Statistik: 12-6-18

Und wieder bei 0LP...


----------



## target2804 (14. Mai 2013)

Finde es übrigens echt total schade, dass 80% des Threads aus posts besteht, in denen geflamed oder geweint wird... Jedes mal wenn ich ne Nachricht für das Abo bekomme lese ich nahezu den gleichen Schrott...


----------



## MrRazer (14. Mai 2013)

Da kann ich dir Recht geben jetzt hab ich garkeine Lust mehr auf Ranked wenn ich Level 30 bin.


----------



## Lizz (14. Mai 2013)

Lass dich nicht abschrecken. Hauptsache ist, das es dir Spaß macht. 
Ab mitte Silber wird das immer weniger mit leavern und afklern. Klar sollte man gut spielen können um gut vorran zu kommen, aber auch Erfahrung und sich aufs Team einlassen sind in meinen Augen wichtiger. Flamen, heulen bringt einem oft nicht weiter, eher passiert das Gegenteil. Wenn Fehler passieren, dann versuchen drauf hinzuweisen, ohne das sich der andere angegriffen fühlt.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5878-klarostorix.html


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Finde es übrigens echt total schade, dass 80% des Threads aus posts besteht, in denen geflamed oder geweint wird... Jedes mal wenn ich ne Nachricht für das Abo bekomme lese ich nahezu den gleichen Schrott...


 
Wie auch 80% der LoL-Foren...
Naja, in einem Teamspiel kann man gut "den anderen" die Schuld geben! Und ohne diese Posts wäre dieser Thread so gut wie tot!


----------



## JPW (14. Mai 2013)

Lizz schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht abschrecken. Hauptsache ist, das es dir Spaß macht.
> Ab mitte Silber wird das immer weniger mit leavern und afklern. Klar sollte man gut spielen können um gut vorran zu kommen, aber auch Erfahrung und sich aufs Team einlassen sind in meinen Augen wichtiger. Flamen, heulen bringt einem oft nicht weiter, eher passiert das Gegenteil. Wenn Fehler passieren, dann versuchen drauf hinzuweisen, ohne das sich der andere angegriffen fühlt.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5878-klarostorix.html


 
Stimmt nicht. Flamer und Leaver gibt's in jeder Liga. 
Auf lolking.net kann man sich die Statistik zur Leaver Frequency in jeder Liga ansehen und die nimmt in den höheren Ligen nur sehr gering ab. 
Meine persönliche Erfahrung bestätigt das.


----------



## Lizz (14. Mai 2013)

Wo finde ich denn so eine Statistik? Link wäre nice.
Hab mich bisher nur mit den Ban Charts auseinandergesetzt.

Klar flamer gibt es überall.
Ich hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht das es ab mitte Silver einfach angenehmer wird. Weniger troll picks, rager etc.
Kommt bei mir momentan nur so max 1 mal in 10 games vor.
Wenn du andere Erfahrung gemacht hast, dann tuts mir leid


----------



## MrRazer (14. Mai 2013)

Leute ich weiß nicht welchen Champ ich mir kaufen soll.Points hab ich genug.Ich spiele gern 
AD:Ashe,MF
AP:Heimerdinger,Yi
Außerdem besitze ich Teemo,Garen
Habt ihr ne Empfehlung für mich?
Ich bin nicht der Profi in Lol also weiß ich nicht ob ich mit schwer zuspielenden Champ's klar komme.


----------



## nulchking (14. Mai 2013)

Lizz schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht abschrecken. Hauptsache ist, das es dir Spaß macht.
> Ab mitte Silber wird das immer weniger mit leavern und afklern. Klar sollte man gut spielen können um gut vorran zu kommen, aber auch Erfahrung und sich aufs Team einlassen sind in meinen Augen wichtiger. Flamen, heulen bringt einem oft nicht weiter, eher passiert das Gegenteil. Wenn Fehler passieren, dann versuchen drauf hinzuweisen, ohne das sich der andere angegriffen fühlt.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5878-klarostorix.html


 
Ab mitte Silber wirds definitiv nicht besser ^^
Was ich teilweise von meinen Mates aus Platin 1 und Gold 1 höre bzw. sehe erinnert mich auch an Mitte Silber.


Das allerwichtigste ist es einfach sehr viel zu spielen, je mehr games man macht desto mehr gleicht sich das mit den Wins/Losses aus. 

Jedoch daran haperts bei den meisten, genauso wie bei mir. Wenn ich 2-3 Games hintereinander verliern ist meine Lust auf das Game ganz schnell weg


----------



## Lizz (14. Mai 2013)

Ok ok ich nehm alles zurück. Es wird nicht besser.
Dann hat es aber auch keinen Sinn Rankings zu spielen, nur um damit danach ein höherer LKS irgendwo steht oder man sich in einer höheren Division befindet was auf dem Profil angezeigt wird.

Ich sagte auch nur es ist meine Erfahrung und klar gibt es auch in Plat/Diam/Challeneger flamer etc. aber im ziemlich gemindertem Bereich, da alle nur Menschen sind und jeder einen schlechten tag haben kann. Sei es spielerisch oder im communicativen Bereich.

@MrRazer: Spiel das was dir Spaß macht. Wenn du dir die w/l von den champs anguckst, dann ist da nicht der Megasprung drinne. 45%-55%. Wichtiger ist eher, das du Erfahrung sammelst und dich bevorzugt auf 3-8 Champs fixieren solltest.


----------



## ScyX (14. Mai 2013)

Lasst uns doch ein 5on5 Team machen  nur PCGH... wäre doch ne idee da kann man sich dann wenigstens drauf verlassen.

Mein Nick: scyxxx


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Mai 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Das allerwichtigste ist es einfach sehr viel zu spielen, je mehr games man macht desto mehr gleicht sich das mit den Wins/Losses aus.


 
Pauschal gilt das leider nicht. Vor 2 Wochen war meine Bilanz in Rankeds bei 42-42, nun bin ich bei 49-58 obwohl sich meine K-D-Rate deutlich verbessert hat...


----------



## nulchking (14. Mai 2013)

Sind ja auch nur 100 games, viel ist das nicht


----------



## Lizz (14. Mai 2013)

100 games in dieser Season zu haben ist echt nix. Das haben die meisten schon auf 3 smurfes.

Und wie ich schon sagte: Es ist viel wichtiger das Team zu managen (nicht im Sinne von bestimmen wer was macht).


----------



## Leckrer (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo Freunde...ich bins nochmal 

Ich wollte mal fragen ob sich das Hidden ELO wieder ausgleicht denn zur Zeit krieg ich 21 LP ABzug bei Loose und +10-20 bei Win 

Danke


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (15. Mai 2013)

Ach, das MMR ist völlig random, ich bin ~20 Spiele im Plus und bekomme für 'nen Sieg atm 3-5 LP und verliere dasselbe bei einer Niederlage. Vor'm letzten Patch war ich auch etwa 20 Spiele im Plus, hab da allerdings für 'nen Sieg 20-27 Lp bekommen und bei 'ner Niederlage <10 verloren. Jemand in meiner Liga ist 20 Spiele im Minus und bekommt 20+ LP pro Sieg. Ich find das einfach nur lächerlich verbuggt.


----------



## Lizz (16. Mai 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde...ich bins nochmal
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob sich das Hidden ELO wieder ausgleicht denn zur Zeit krieg ich 21 LP ABzug bei Loose und +10-20 bei Win
> 
> Danke



ab 51% winrate sollte es wieder vorran gehen. Es gibt aber weitere Faktoren.



Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Ach, das MMR ist völlig random, ich bin  ~20 Spiele im Plus und bekomme für 'nen Sieg atm 3-5 LP und verliere  dasselbe bei einer Niederlage. Vor'm letzten Patch war ich auch etwa 20  Spiele im Plus, hab da allerdings für 'nen Sieg 20-27 Lp bekommen und  bei 'ner Niederlage <10 verloren. Jemand in meiner Liga ist 20 Spiele  im Minus und bekommt 20+ LP pro Sieg. Ich find das einfach nur  lächerlich verbuggt.



Also ich hoffe mal nicht, das die gerade in einer Div 1, dann wäre das nämlich normal mit den Punkten.
Es kommt auch immer darauf an wieviele Spiele man in einer League / Division verbracht hat.

Und das das MMR völlig random ist, halte ich für einen Mhytos.
Es kommt nicht nur auf das MMR an, falls man wenig Punkte bekommt. Kann sovieles sein:
- winrate
- Spiele in Div
- Spiele in League
- MMR



Ich verstehe nicht warum hier immer rumgeheult wird.  Mir würde kein besseres System einfallen.
Das System versucht ja, das du in einem bestimmten Bereich "feststecken" bleibst, weil es der Meinung ist, das du dahingehörst.

Aber ich kann mich auch nur wiederholen. Wenn man zb: Silver spielt, heißt das nicht das man Spielerisch schlechter als ein Platin Spieler spielt.
Ein Kumpel zB. kommt aus Silver einfach nicht raus, aber spielerich ist der einfach saugut.
Er spielt viel in der Toplane. Wenn er mal zweimal hintereinander geganged wird und dabei einmal stirbt, dann ist der richtig pissed auf die ganze Welt.
Fängt an zu flamen, spielt nicht mehr richtig weil ihm dann alles kackegal ist etc.
Sowas hilft einfach nicht. Man ist nur ein Member von insgesamt 5 Leuten, die das Team bilden.
In dem oben gennanten beispiel sollte man es gelassen hinnehmen.
Der eigene Jungler wird ja nicht afk in der Base stehen. Er gangt vll. andere lines, versucht schnell lvl6 zu erreichen, dem gegnerischem Jungler ein Buff / Creeps (gold und xp) zu klauen.


Meiner Meinung nach sollte man in diesem Spiel sehr Selbstkritisch sein.
Was hätte ich da und da besser machen können.
*******. Ich hab ein Fehler gemacht.
usw. usv.
und nicht gleich:
BOAR DER **** LUCKER
JA DIE FICKER CAMPEN MICH DIE GANZE ZEIT!
DIESE FEEDER VERSAUENEN MIR* M E I N* Game

Hoffe werd jetzt nicht gebannt, weil ich ficker geschrieben hab


----------



## JPW (16. Mai 2013)

Doch genau das heißt das. Ein Platin Spieler ist spielerisch direkt schlechter als ein Silber Spieler. 

Wenn er viele Spiele hat, dann gehört er da hin wo er ist. 
Wenn auf Platin Niveau spielt kommt er früher oder später dahin, es ist schwierig aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (16. Mai 2013)

Achso, dass man nach 'ner bestimmenten Anzahl Spiele in einer Division/Liga weniger Punkte bekommt, hab ich so nicht gewusst. Macht zwar Sinn, solche Informationen konnte ich allerdings in den Posts von Riot nicht entdecken.
Werd mich dann wohl damit abfinden müssen, dass Leute mit 40% Winrate schneller vorankommen als ich mit 52%. Ja, das geht mir ein bisschen auf'n Sack. 

Ich persönlich fand das alte Elosystem besser, war da ja auch Gold bzw. zum Seasonwechsel knapp vor Gold. 

Hirni, man kommt definitiv nicht immer in seinem Elo an. Wenn ich Toplane spiele, gewinne ich die in 95% meiner Spiele. Bringt aber rein gar nichts, wenn deine Teammates dich 1. noch immer für einen Troll halten, weil sie AD Eve/Skarner/Ap Teemo auf der Toplane nicht tolerieren, 2. selbst feeden wie ein Futterspender, 3. unkonzentriert sind wegen 1. und 4. permanent nur am Flamen sind und dich für ihre eigenen Fehler verantwortlich machen. Von dieser Sorte reicht oftmals schon einer aus, um dein ganzes Spiel zu versauen. Hinzu kommt, dass man nicht immer seine beste Rolle spielen kann und als ADC grundsätzlich von einem anderen Spieler abhängig ist. Aber wurde das hier nicht schon xmal geschrieben?


----------



## nulchking (16. Mai 2013)

Das Problem ist einfach, das Elo System ist Müll.
Ich spiele Rankeds mittlerweile auch nur noch aus Fun, ist zwar nervig wenn man hängen bleibt oder droppt aber was solls.

Einfach mal aus, Fun als Beispiel Bild:

http://s1.directupload.net/images/130516/7vkxeot6.jpg

Silber Elo ist uncarrybar, ich kann nicht viel dagegen machen wenn sich mein Team einfach alleine auseinander nehmen lässt, keine Ahnung von Positioning oder Map Awareness besitzt.
Und so sieht es meist in meinen Games aus


----------



## target2804 (16. Mai 2013)

Sau übel wie du bei da noch verkacken kannst 

Als du lvl 18 warst war das Gegner Team garantiert erst lvl 13... Wenn man da, gerade mit ezreal nichts reißen kann, dann ist der lose verdient


----------



## nulchking (16. Mai 2013)

Als ich lvl 18 war ist mein Team permanent gestorben, was soll ich da bitte gegen machen?
Ich kann schlecht 1v5 spielen.


----------



## target2804 (16. Mai 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Als ich lvl 18 war ist mein Team permanent gestorben, was soll ich da bitte gegen machen?
> Ich kann schlecht 1v5 spielen.



Du haettest alles und jeden ganken koennen^^


----------



## nulchking (16. Mai 2013)

Langsam fällt mir immer mehr auf das du null Plan von dem Game hast....


----------



## target2804 (16. Mai 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Langsam fällt mir immer mehr auf das du null Plan von dem Game hast....



Ja mr. 23-3 und Game verloren 
Erzähl mir keinen, wenn ihr sowas verliert hast DU die allergrößte Schuld


----------



## nulchking (16. Mai 2013)

Natürlich, wenn man deiner Ansicht nach ein Game alleine gewinnen kann geh Star Craft spielen, da trifft das zu.

Ich glaube du verstehst immer noch nicht dass das ein Team Game ist, wenn mein Team einfach reinrennt und stirbt, kann ich nichts dagegen machen. Wenn sie nicht auf Calls hören ist ihnen einfach nicht zu helfen, und man kann kein Spiel alleine gewinnen. Mehr als meinem Team einen großen Vorteil zu verschaffen und versuchen zu carrien ist einfach nicht drin.

Stell dir das Spiel einfach so vor:
Ich gewinne die Lane haushoch, die Gegner wurden richtig gestompt. Early und Mid hatten wir totale Kontrolle alles lief ohne Probleme. Dann nach dem ersten Baron und nachdem wir inhi gepusht haben ging es los (ab Minute 30).
Jayce wird gecatcht, danach Malz ca.5 Min später Heca und Jayce und zuletzt Heca und Sona, und das ab einer Spielzeit wo zuletzt die Todeszeit über eine Minute betrug. Sag mir was ich dagegen machen kann das mein Team einfach sinnlos stirbt....


----------



## Leckrer (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin da grade mal auf targets Seite. Wenn du schon so nen score hast und dein Team verdammt bitter ist, dann gib ihnen doch ein paar Kills 4 free indem du sie gankst. Sie feeden sich dadurch hoch und sterben weniger --> easy win.

Wenn natürlich nur du im Feed bist und du stirbst ist alles vorbei


----------



## nulchking (16. Mai 2013)

Ich kann schlecht ganken als adc?
Sonst falle ich in XP zurück und wenn der gank erfolglos wäre hätte ich einfach nur cs verschwendet

Was hat es damit zu tun, das wenn meine Teammates gefeedet sind sie dann weniger sterben?
Selbst wenn Jayce 10-0 wäre, hätte er wahrscheinlich die gleichen oder noch mehr Fehler gemacht da sie einfach overcommited haben?


----------



## Lizz (16. Mai 2013)

Wenn der erste Tower auf der bot lane down ist, dann kann man auch locker als adc roamen. Soviel verliert man dabei nicht. Falls ein kill für den anderen oder dich rauskommt, dann lohnt das mehr als mal bei einer wave 2-3 cs nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## nulchking (16. Mai 2013)

Der Tower auf der Botlane ist erst relativ spät gefallen zumal die Gegner danach begannen zu groupen.
Zum Thema roamen: ca. 2 1/2 Waves bringen ca. genauso viel Gold wie ein Kill, zu mal man dort noch XP bekommt und ein Objective pushen kann. Wenn man pusht zieht man die Aufmerksamkeit des Gegnerischen Junglers auf sich, und da Ryze TP dabei hatte war er gefühlt mehr Botlane als alles andere


----------



## JPW (16. Mai 2013)

nulchking, 
ich gebe dir Recht. Manchmal verliert man auch ein Spiel obwohl man gefeedet ist. 
Aber ich finde es trotzdem unsympathisch dass du im score screen flamest.

ich hab schonmal 38 kills fiora verloren. Teamfight: mein Team ist nicht da oder tot, ich geh rein kill 3-4 von 5 Leuten der Rest pusht wenn ich tot bin. 
Das Spiel hat aber auch 70 Minuten gedauert und wir hatten gar keine Tower mehr. Ich habs den Feinden so schwer wie möglich gemacht. Was anderes kann man dann auch nicht machen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (16. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem flamen ist mir auch aufgefallen! 
Du musst es cool hinnehmen

"woow du hast echt gut gespielt"
"Ich weiß" :Booom:

Hatte mal ne 23-3-irgendwas Diana gespielt aber am Ende wegen den Dösbaddeln im Team verloren  Hab aber auch nicht zu sehr rumgeflamet!


----------



## nulchking (16. Mai 2013)

Geflamt habe ich auch nur nach dem Game, weil es mir einfach auf den Keks ging zu verlieren und weil sie einfach nicht auf meine Calls gehört haben.


----------



## Lizz (16. Mai 2013)

Leute. Nicht labern, sondern EUW Challenger Series gucken! ^^
Sind richtig gute Games.


----------



## MrRazer (16. Mai 2013)

Was sind eigentlich eurer Lieblings Champ. und eure hass Champ's?


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Mai 2013)

momentan spiele ich fast nur Ashe, weil sie im Lategame einfach mega stark ist, hassen tue ich Lee Sin und Fizz.


----------



## Lizz (17. Mai 2013)

Ich persönlich spiele adc.

Lieblingschamps: Varus, Cait aber eigentlich spiele ich alle adc durcheinander, außer Quinn.... 
Top: Garen, Nidalee und Cho       
Mid: Ori, Morgana, Karthus, Twisted und Lissandra
Jungle: Noc, Mao, Lee, Sejuani
Support: Alles außer Ali

Hasschamps:  Malph, Blitz (nicht wegen lanephase, sondern late) und Nidalee


----------



## nulchking (17. Mai 2013)

Blue Ez macht mir momentan am meisten Spaß


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Mai 2013)

Ich spiele eig. immer alles Queerbeet.
Wenn das Team es zulässt, dann wären bei mir allerdings immer eine AP Janna in der Mitte oder eine Eve oder ein Taric im Jungle gerne gespielt.
Naja, ansonsten alles, was Splitpushen kann!


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (17. Mai 2013)

Ich werd in nächster Zeit mal versuchen, so oft wie möglich Skarner Top zu spielen. Wenn auch nur eine der anderen Lanes gewinnt, kann man mit Skarner easy carrien. Ist auch mein absoluter Favorit z.Z.. Sonst zock ich noch gerne AD-Eve, Jungle-Corki, AP-Teemo und Morde. Quinn fand ich auch ganz spaßig, allerdings ist die Ult imho eine der schlechtesten im Spiel. Als ADC willste nicht in Meleerange, echt nich, wer kam nur auf so einen Schwachsinn?  Movementspeed ist ganz nützlich, aber halt nur zum Abhauen oder Chasen.


----------



## target2804 (17. Mai 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ich kann schlecht ganken als adc?



Gerade mit ezreals Mobilität kannst du Super ganken. Ist aber jetzt Wurst.
Schade um dein verlorenes Spiel. Ich gebe zu, mich regt sowas auch immer auf.

Aber ich bin halt der Meinung, um nochmal auf deine Aussage bzgl des teamgames zurückzukommen, dass man, sofern man Solo Queue spielt, nicht auf andere hoffen kann.
Da ist das nunmal kein teamgame, da du im Grunde genommen alleine spielst und für dich gewinnen willst.


----------



## killer196 (17. Mai 2013)

ich spiele rankeds eigentlic nur in meinem 5er team. ich bin da der top-laner. Hauptsächlich nasus, jayce, jax oder tryndamere. Selten auch mal sowas wie malphite, teemo oder auch mal xin xhao. Und ganken kann man immer. als alles. zumal du meist als toplaner am anfang (ersten 15min) relativ abgekoppelt bist und du quasi ein 1vs1 spielst. Wenn du da schon verlierst ist meist das spiel für dich gelaufen. 

als tipp: wenn deine lane gepusht ist und du weist, die nächste minionwave rennt dir nicht den tower ein, gank. egal wo, ob mit teleport oder einfach laufen... und hilf eine andere lane zu pushen.


----------



## JPW (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn das aber nicht in einen Kill resultiert regt mich dass immer auf wenn mid ss ist und der Top laner meinen Farm nimmt. Dann hat das ganken mir auch nicht geholfen meine lane zu gewinnen, denn ob da jetzt noch ein Tower steht oder nicht ist mir letzenendes egal. 
Ich schaffe es Solo lane meistens meinen Gegner outzufarmen, denn das wird in Bronze auch öfters unterschätzt.


----------



## Lizz (17. Mai 2013)

Man muss halt abschätzen inwieweit sich das lohnt. Alleine schon wenn man die bufftimer der gegner kennt und dann zB:
-Als adc mitte geht, der gegnerische Jungler kommt um zu helfen (sehr wahrscheinlich kommt dann für euch kein Kill zustande), kann euer Jungler Buffs klauen, oder Top player kann was reißen, weil er sieht das Jungler mitte ist.
-Den Gegner beim cs´n aufhalten kannst
-Jungler auf ne Lane locken ist immer gut
-einen Gegner auf einer lane so zurückdrücken/low hauen das er back muss, um besser drake nash (was auch immer) angehen zu können.

Es geht in diesem Spiel nicht um Kills. Es geht darum den gegnerischen Nexus zu zerstören.
Ein Kill gibt einem ein wenig Gold um dieses Ziel besser zu erreichen, doch sollte man auch seine Augen auf andere Sachen, als nur auf Kills, zu richten.


----------



## nulchking (18. Mai 2013)

Was bringt es einem dem Gegnerischen Midlane die Creeps zu denien?
Gar nichts, man selber bekommt keine und die XP wird dann durch DREI geteilt, also total Sinnlos diese Aktion

Das wichtigste ist immer mehr und mehr Objectives zu bekommen, was aber nicht gleich bedeuted das der gefeedete AD ständig mitte geht um zu ganken, anstatt soviel Pressure auf der Botlane zu erschaffen, das der Jungler kommt und man den Jungler auch tötet.


Wenn man die Ansicht hat das LoL oder jedes andere Moba kein Teamgame ist, sollte man diese Spiele bitte meiden. Im Lategame ist es so verdammt wichtig ein vernünftiges Team zu haben oder eine gute Teamkommunikation, weil das viel mehr Wert ist als das Können des einzelnen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Mai 2013)

Man kann auch so einfache, nette Spielchen machen, wie einfach die Lane tauschen...
z.B. "Adc gefeedet" heißt i.d.R. auch "gegnerischer Adc und Support zurückliegend" und "Support gefeedet (für Supportverhältnisse)", also könnte man eine stark dominante Lane zu zwei leicht dominanten machen, um relativ mehr aus der Situation ohne wirklich einschneidende Nachteile zu haben.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Mai 2013)

Hm scheint heute ja brüllend überfullt zu sein


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (18. Mai 2013)

Nö, die Leute bei Riot haben nur eindeutig den falschen Beruf gewählt. Nein, ich könnte es nicht besser, aber DIE sollten es können. Und es ist ja nu ehrlich nicht das erste Mal, dass solche Probleme auftreten...


----------



## nulchking (18. Mai 2013)

Die Sollten einfach mal die Mitarbeiter von NA zu uns bringen, mal schauen ob es dann drüben jedes Wochenende immense Probleme mit dem Server gibt ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Mai 2013)

Für solche Geschichten sieht Riot NA noch zu sehr als "Hauptmarkt" an. Der Rest, vor allem EU wird von denen eh nur als Nebeneinahme behandelt.
Ob es vom Geld her wirklich so aussieht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Leckrer (18. Mai 2013)

Auf jeden Fall...Warteschlange über 20000 25 min verbleibend


----------



## MrRazer (18. Mai 2013)

Ich war nach 58min. Im Game hab aber gleich zwei gewonnen


----------



## Leckrer (19. Mai 2013)

Wow man hat ja echt tolle Teams lol XD Quadra und Triple aber verloren


----------



## nulchking (19. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie ist Sonntags echt der Tag an dem SoloQ meiden sollte.
Nur Leute die am DCen und ragequiten sind


----------



## MrRazer (20. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie Spiel ich in letzter Zeit voll die Fail Runden.Ich als Ashe mit entweder Rengar oder Volibear bot und dann ks die mir alles Kills support kein Stück vonwegen Wards und die Gegner gehen trotzdem Extrem auf mich und killen mich wenn ich solo auf der Bot bin im zurück zu pushen und Gold zufarmen.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe heute (bzw gestern) eine Serie ohne Trolls spielen können (von einer Leona auf der Toplane mal abgesehen) und prompt konnte ich 7 Rankeds in Folge gewinnen. Geht doch.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2013)

Endlich hat das (jetzt nicht mehr) Copenhagen Wolves Team Gründe genannt, warum sie die Organisation verlassen haben: Svenskeren und Bjergsen wurden nicht bezahlt. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Summe von ca. 100k Dänischen Kronen, also ca. 13,5k€.
Quelle:News regarding the Copenhagen Wolves team! Organization didnt pay Bjergsen and Svenskeren - More info will come. : leagueoflegends


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2013)

Gerade mit einem Low-Level-Acc wieder gespielt, damit ein Freund, der grad angefangen hat nicht sofort mit "starken" gematched wird...
Da kommt einem das Geflame in den 30er-Spielen geradezu wie ein angenehmes Meeresrauschen vor. Klar, ich hatt schon was "härteres" erwartet, aber dass es so schlimm wird...


----------



## killer196 (22. Mai 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Gerade mit einem Low-Level-Acc wieder gespielt, damit ein Freund, der grad angefangen hat nicht sofort mit "starken" gematched wird...
> Da kommt einem das Geflame in den 30er-Spielen geradezu wie ein angenehmes Meeresrauschen vor. Klar, ich hatt schon was "härteres" erwartet, aber dass es so schlimm wird...



Ohhhh ja.


----------



## MrRazer (22. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir heute mal Rengar gekauft.Mal gucken ob ich mit ihm spielen kann oder ob es ein fehl Kauf war.


----------



## Franzl (23. Mai 2013)

Man kann auch 3 mal champs zurück geben. Musst nur bei Einkäufe nach schauen.

Also falls es ein fehlkauf war


----------



## MrRazer (23. Mai 2013)

Ach ich denke ich werde ihn trotzdem behalten solange bis ich mit ihm zocken kann.


----------



## target2804 (23. Mai 2013)

Irgendwann willst ja auch Mal alle Champs besitzen^^ behalte ihn. Wenn du mal mit ihm klarkommst isser richtig op.
Hab mal n Lee sin auf lvl 1 geonehittet mit rengar^^


----------



## MrRazer (23. Mai 2013)

Jup deswegen hab ich ihn gekauft weil er ja richtig stark sein soll wenn man mit ihm umgehen kann.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2013)

Bei den All-Stars wurd ja jetzt die neue Magma-Chamber gezeigt!
Was haltet ihr denn davon?

Ich persönlich freu mich schon, wenn sie (wie z.Z. geplant) zur Season 4 für alle verfügbar wird.


----------



## Franzl (24. Mai 2013)

Sieht schwer interessant aus  mal schauen wanns kommt


----------



## JPW (24. Mai 2013)

Neue Maps sind immer gut. 
Ich würde mich aber auch über neue Spielmodi freuen. Also sowas wie Dominion, vielleicht CtF?


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (24. Mai 2013)

Magma Chamber bringt doch nen neuen Spielmodus, nämlich 1v1. 
Ansonsten bräuchte zumindest ich persönlich keine weiteren Spielmodi, wenn ich keinen Bock auf MOBA hab, spiel ich halt ein anderes Spiel.


----------



## nulchking (24. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand die Allstar Games gesehen?

Ich finde ja das Soaz und AlexIch nicht grade in Topform waren, hoffentlich wirds morgen besser


----------



## Lizz (25. Mai 2013)

bin da nicht so hinterher, aber ist EU nicht schon raus?

Achne die waren doch NA oder? Ach, kein Plan.
Entenzwerg ist eh der beste und WildTurtle.... OP!


----------



## Leckrer (25. Mai 2013)

Mein Team hat gerade ein gewonnenes Ranked SOOOOOO verschenkt, dass ich fast weinen könnte


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Mai 2013)

Lizz schrieb:


> Entenzwerg ist eh der beste und WildTurtle.... OP!


 
Entenzwerg FTW!
Bei ihm hab ich gelernt als ADC nicht vollkommen zu versagen!

Grad mit 5er Premade auf anderes deztsches 5er getroffen und dann nachher im TS noch ein paar Runden hinterher gegeneinander gespielt!


----------



## nulchking (25. Mai 2013)

Mir kommt Entenzwerg ein wenig arrogant vor.
Wenn ihr ADc lernen wollt schaut RobertXLee


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (25. Mai 2013)

Robert kam mir in den Spielen, die ich von ihm gesehen habe, nicht besonders gut vor, aber ok. Hab ihn auch nur mal auf Zekents Stream gesehen.

So, ich glaub mittlerweile ehrlich, da steckt System hinter: Eine bestimmt Zeit lang wird man mit guten Spielern gematched, danach eine bestimmt Zeit lang mit dem Abschaum der Community, in jedem Game kann es allerdings Ausnahmen geben. Da bin ich mir zu 99% sicher, ansonsten kann es einfach nicht sein, dass ich in Rankeds erst von 12 auf 21 Siege mehr als Niederlagen steige, dann die nächsten vier Spiele ALLE Lanes meiner Teams verlieren und alle nur am flamen sind. Nich nur in Rankeds, in jedem Spielmodus. Diesen Eindruck habe ich schon seit enigen Monaten und er scheint sich zu bestätigen, weil ich jetzt mal mehr drauf achte. Kann natürlich alles nur Zufall sein, dachte ich anfangs auch, als mir das zum ersten Mal auffiel, doch mitterweile hat sich dieses Auf und Ab so oft wiederholt, dass das einfach nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen kann.


----------



## nulchking (26. Mai 2013)

Ist auch so 
Zumindest deckt das meine Erfahrung ob wohl es sich bei mir mittlerweile wieder ausgleicht von den Teams her


----------



## Franzl (26. Mai 2013)

Is mir auch schon aufgefallen. Das ist aber einfach nur der matchmaking Algorithmus.
Is ja auch logisch: Das system testet dich permanent indem es dich mit besseren und schlechteren Teams mischt. Wenn du dann im Endeffekt auf 50% winrate bist dann ist es ne bestatigung ,dass du in diesem elo Bereich richtig bist. Sei es dann zB so, dass du trotz schlechter Teams alles winnst steigt dein elo usw. usw.


----------



## Lizz (26. Mai 2013)

_matchmaking Algorithmus?  *Nein
*micht dich mit besseren und schlechteren Teams?  *Nein*_

Aus welcher Nase hast du dir das denn gezogen? Es gibt ein MMR nach welchem du mit anderen mit diesem MMR zugewiesen wirst. Nichts anderes.

Die Erfahrung die Nulch und Mökku gemacht haben, kann halt passieren, gerade im low elo bereich ziemlich häufig. Ein kleiner Fail, ein Flame und zack spielt das ganze Team wie der letzte Rotz.


----------



## nulchking (26. Mai 2013)

Nicht nur im Low Elo Bereich so...
Wie immer alle meinen das es diese Probleme nur im Low Elo Bereich gibt xD


----------



## Lizz (26. Mai 2013)

wer hat das denn gesagt? Ich habe "häufig im low elo breich" geschrieben und nicht "nur im low elo bereich"


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (26. Mai 2013)

Dieses ständige Auf und Ab ist mir schon vor längerer Zeit aufgefallen und bei ~500 Rankeds alleine diese Season kam es immer wieder dazu. Mal hatte ich 'ne 10er Winstreak mit Spielen, bei denen alle Lanes meiner Teams gewonnen haben und nur mal hier und da einer verloren hat, niemand hat geflamed, alles super, dann wiederum kam 'ne Losestreak mit Teammates, welche schon in Champselect das Bedürfnis hatten, von den sexuellen Erfahrungen mit der Mutter des Gegenübers zu berichten und dergleichen mehr. Das dann auch wieder einige Spiele lang usw..

Zu den Ligapunkten... die sind ja mal sowas von Random. Bei meinem drittletzten Spiel habe ich 7 LP verloren, danach plötzlich 17 und beim letzten Sieg gabs dann etwa +20 LP. Ich habe also nicht etwa auf dem Peak meiner Winstreak am meisten Pukte erhalten, sondern am niedreigsten Punkt, als ich von +20 auf +15 Siege runter war. Das Gegnerniveau war ziemlich gleich, von Gold II bis Silver IV, im Schnitt allerdings Gold V/Silver I. Also auch mit allen Erklärungen, die ich hier von euch erhalten habe, kann ich da kein System hinter erkennen.


----------



## Lizz (26. Mai 2013)

Das ist nicht random. -.-
Ach Leute, bitte


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (26. Mai 2013)

Kannst du mir diese Schwankungen denn irgendwie erklären?


----------



## Lizz (26. Mai 2013)

Es kommt drauf an:
-MMR (selbsterklärend)
-Pic Position (erster pic kriegt weniger bei einem win, last pic kriegt mehr Punkte bei einem win. erster pic verliert am meisten Punkte bei einem loose, last pic verliert am wenigsten bei einem loose)
-Gegner (dh. wenn Gegner von der winrate besser sind als euer Team und ihr gewinnt, gibs mehr Punkte und andersrum)
-winrate

Kann man auch alles einfach mal nachlesen. Gibs noch mehr Punkte die eine Rolle spielen


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (26. Mai 2013)

Achso, das erklärt natürlich, wie ich 20-30 Spiele lang ~5 Lp (direkt vor dem letzten Patch waren's etwa 20 bei 'nem Sieg und 10 bei 'ner niederlage, wenn ich mich recht entsinne) gewinne/verliere während mein MMR steigt und meine Pickposition keine Rolle spielt, und dann plötzlich ändert der Server seine Meinung und gibt/nimmt mir ~20 Lp? Überzeugt mich nicht, sorry.


----------



## Lizz (26. Mai 2013)

Meinst du das gerade Ernst?
Daran erkennst du das sie wieder was geändert haben. Ja richtig. Dieses kann man auch nachlesen. Ist nicht umsonst, das viele wieder aus Challenger raus sind und in Dia 4 gerutscht sind.
Ob dich das Überzeugt ist mir doch Wurscht. So ist es halt. Finde dich damit ab, oder glaub weiterhin das alles Random ist.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (26. Mai 2013)

Hab ich was davon gelesen, dass sie schon wieder was am LP-System geändert haben? Nein, habe ich nicht. Ist das ein Grund, hier gleich pampig zu werden? Denke nicht. Naja, denke mal, dass das hier meine letzten Beiträge zu League of Legends waren, die Community ist wirklich nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Lizz (26. Mai 2013)

Ich wurde Pampig? 

Ja die Community ist nicht auszuhalten, wenn hier solch seltsame behauptungen aufgestellt werden xD


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (27. Mai 2013)

Dein gesamter Ausdruck ist recht pampig, sollte dir aber auffallen. Gibt vielleicht ein besser geeignetes Wort für die Eigenschaft, die ich meine, möchte mir nun aber nicht einfallen.

Und um das nochmal klarzustellen: Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen bezüglich LP und dergleichen decken sich nicht mit offiziellen Aussagen und es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass man hier Leute im großen Stil veräppelt/falsche/unvollständige Informationen rausgibt. Ich bin eh keine Fan von Riot, daher traue ich denen Vieles zu.


----------



## target2804 (27. Mai 2013)

Naja lizz hat aber eigentlich recht und das ist das was vielen hier nicht in die Birne geht.


----------



## Franzl (27. Mai 2013)

Lizz schrieb:


> matchmaking Algorithmus?  Nein
> micht dich mit besseren und schlechteren Teams?  Nein
> 
> Aus welcher Nase hast du dir das denn gezogen? Es gibt ein MMR nach welchem du mit anderen mit diesem MMR zugewiesen wirst. Nichts anderes.
> ...



Du weist offensichtlich nicht was ein algorithmus ist. Daher schon mal dein 1. Punkt defenitiv ja. 

Du zählst selbst die Parameter auf aber willst uns weiß machen es gibt keinen. Sogar wenn ich in Google lol und algorithmus eingebe. Bekomme ich direkt "Lol matchmaking Algorithm"  von der Lol wiki Seite als Vorschlag.


Mein 2. Punkt ist auch nicht falsch bis auf den Punkt das ich es ausgedrückt hab als ob es ein bewusstes vorgehen ist. Was es nicht ist.
Die Teams sind nie zu 100% identisch daher MUSS es so was wie phasenweise gute/schlechte Teams geben. Is logisch das es so sein muss.... Stichwort Stochastik.

Im übrigen is mir schon klar wie die Geschichte mit den LP im groben funzt,jedoch stellst du sich dar, wie der allwissende. Während Leute wie ich uns was aus der Nase ziehen obwohl ich es zb. einfach nur aus math. Sicht beschrieben hab. 

Im übrigen lässt dein Ausdruck tatsächlich zu wünschen übrig. Für jmd. der  offensichtlich, zumindest auf meinen post bezogen, NICHT recht hat. Bist du ziemlich selbst überzeugt.
Typisch Lol community.


----------



## MrRazer (27. Mai 2013)

Also Leute hört euch mal auf zustreiten
BTT Ich hab jetzt nen paar Runden Rengar gespielt also man merkt schon das der sehr gut ist besonders wenn man alle seine Fähigkeiten einsetzt.Aber ich kann momentan noch nicht mit ihm umgehen.Beste Runde war nen Aram wo ich zwischen zeitig 8/1/12 Stand aber dann am Ende 16/15/30 aber wenigsten Gewonnen.


----------



## Franzl (27. Mai 2013)

Wie Spielst du den denn? Ichhab ihn leider nicht also kann ich da nicht mitreden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Mai 2013)

Ich hab ihn auch nicht, allerdings find ich ihn schon interessant!
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er mit Teleport (wahrscheinlich auf der Toplane gespielt) und später mit einer Hydra zum splitpushen verdammt gut wär. Er ist (wenn ich mich erinnere) schon ziemlich stark im 1 on 1 und hat auch durch Ulti, dieses komische Netz und dieses Springen eine gute Mobilität.


----------



## MrRazer (27. Mai 2013)

Ad aber auch ein bisschen Tank und ja so wie man ihm spielt also immer aus den Büschen jumpen.


----------



## Franzl (27. Mai 2013)

Ne Zeit lang war es ja IN ihn hybrid oder ap lastig zu spielen, wegen dem W heal. Aber ich glaub das wurde generft.

In letzter Zeit bin ich eig. nur einem guten Rengar begegnet. Dazu muss man sagen war er ziemlich fed.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht ob er als pick noch so viable ist wie früher :/


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Mai 2013)

Franzl schrieb:


> Ne Zeit lang war es ja IN ihn hybrid oder ap lastig zu spielen, wegen dem W heal. Aber ich glaub das wurde generft.


 
So wie im März der AP Tryn?

Naja, fed ist eig. fast jeder Char "gut", wobei mir Rengar schon ziemlich "snowballig" (i worded it) vorkommt.


----------



## Franzl (27. Mai 2013)

Ja genau wie bei tryn  Ansonsten muss ich sagen : Ich als Jungler finde Rengar irgendwie nicht mehr so attraktiv wie früher. 
Hab mir gestern erstmal Leona gekauft. Man muss ja doch das ein oder andere mal supporten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Mai 2013)

Leona!
Wobei ich viele Leona-Spieler sehe, die nicht die Eier dafür haben...
Mir persönlich ist es immer lieber, wenn eine Leona auch ab und zu "schlechte" Engages macht (die vllt. in einem 1 for 1 Trade enden) als wenn sie es gar nicht versucht. Irgendwann kennt man auch die Grenzen, aber eine im Laning nicht agressive Leona ist m.M.n. useless. Vor allem, weil sie sich dan GP5-Items kaufen muss, die i.d.R. nicht sehr stark (Kages ist imho sogar useless, bis aufs Gold, der Philo ist ok, weil Shurelias schon was Tankyness mitbringt) auf Leona sind, und dann dementsprechend nicht tanky wird.


----------



## alban2 (27. Mai 2013)

So langsam bekomm ich die Krätz.
Warum muss ich mich immer 4-5 mal anmelden, um in LoL rein zu kommen ?
Ist das ein Fehler von Riot ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Mai 2013)

Afaik schon, ich hab das Problem nämlich auch!


----------



## Lizz (27. Mai 2013)

Franzl schrieb:


> Du weist offensichtlich nicht was ein algorithmus ist. Daher schon mal dein 1. Punkt defenitiv ja.
> 
> Du zählst selbst die Parameter auf aber willst uns weiß machen es gibt keinen. Sogar wenn ich in Google lol und algorithmus eingebe. Bekomme ich direkt "Lol matchmaking Algorithm"  von der Lol wiki Seite als Vorschlag.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habs mal gegoogelt. Wäre schön wenn du dir die posts von Leuten die das einfach behaupten mal anschauen würdest und der wiki link gibt mir nur recht. Aber ist ja egal ich weiß halt nciht was ein Algo ist.

und nochmal zu 2tens: ja die Teams sind nie 100% gleich. Aber es ist gibt keine Phasenabschnitte bei denen du abwechselnd schlechte/gute spieler bekommst. Es ist einfach Random aufs MMR bezogen, was du für Leute bekommst, wenn man dann halt mal 2-3 mal hintereinander schlechte/gute Spieler bekommt, dann ist das einfach zufällig.

Und das mit den LP habe ich nur erklärt. Es wurde gesagt es ist random. Danach erläuter ich es und es wird einfach gesagt das das ja nicht möglich sei.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Mai 2013)

Du kannst ganz einfach sehen, ob dein Team vom MMR her "besser" ist oder nicht: blau wird immer das "schwächere" Team.


----------



## Lizz (27. Mai 2013)

Darum gehts ja nicht. Es wird ja gerade gesagt das man Phasenmäßig schlechte bzw gute Spieler zugewiesen bekommt


----------



## Leckrer (27. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gleich Bronze 5  Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß


----------



## MrRazer (27. Mai 2013)

Ich komm heute Level 20


----------



## Mick-Jogger (27. Mai 2013)

Wie viele Games haste schon gewonnen?


----------



## MrRazer (27. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht 50  
Ich bin der Obernoob


----------



## nulchking (27. Mai 2013)

alban2 schrieb:


> So langsam bekomm ich die Krätz.
> Warum muss ich mich immer 4-5 mal anmelden, um in LoL rein zu kommen ?
> Ist das ein Fehler von Riot ?


 
Kenne einige die den Fehler haben, ich momentan auch. Und da ich einfach nicht den Nerv habe Router zu reconnecten oder ähnliches fällt LoL spielen bei mir momentan flach bis sie das gefixt haben.

Hier mal die offiziele "Lösung" von Riot:



> After talking to various teams and checking the stats and graphs for EUW  we can tell that the vast majority of players can play without  problems. For those of you still experiencing Connection Issues, please  contact our Support team -- they received instructions on how to guide  players to solve this issue and they will be working with you on 1-on-1  basis.
> 
> Here is how you can contact our Support: https://support.leagueoflegends.com/...s_requests/new
> or use standard e-mail: support@riotgames.com
> ...


----------



## Leckrer (27. Mai 2013)

SO 4 Rankeds in einer Reihe verloren  Bronze 5 mit 50 LP.


----------



## alban2 (27. Mai 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Kenne einige die den Fehler haben, ich momentan auch. Und da ich einfach nicht den Nerv habe Router zu reconnecten oder ähnliches fällt LoL spielen bei mir momentan flach bis sie das gefixt haben.
> 
> Hier mal die offiziele "Lösung" von Riot:


 
Aja, mittlerweile spiele ich eh nur 1-2 Games jeden Tag, da mir die Sch**** einfach aufm Geist geht.


----------



## MrRazer (27. Mai 2013)

Gerade eben im Aram Varus bekommen war mein zweites Game mit ihm gleich 17/0/33 dazu hatte ich am Ende 10.5k Gold und angefangen hab ich mit Boots und Angriffshacke und damit das ganze Match durch gezogt


----------



## JPW (28. Mai 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Du kannst ganz einfach sehen, ob dein Team vom MMR her "besser" ist oder nicht: blau wird immer das "schwächere" Team.


 
Kannst du das belegen? Nicht dass ich dir nicht vertraue, aber das ist mir echt neu und so ganz glauben will ich das nicht... 
LoL ist ein esport Spiel da muss es fair zu gehen und ich bin immer davon ausgegangen dass dir Seite zufällig ist damit niemand einen Vorteil hat von wegen Bildschirm platz usw. 
Im Fußball wird die Seite ja auch gelost und  nicht das Team das am Ende der Tabelle steht spielt gegen die Sonne


----------



## insekt (28. Mai 2013)

Ha, kaum zu glauben dass ich diesen Thread aufgemacht hab, wusst ich garnich mehr. 10 Monate lang kein Posting da drin und jetzt sowas 

Der Startpost wird demnächst mal aktualisiert.


----------



## Betschi (28. Mai 2013)

Die Champ- und Skin Sales sind schon wieder zum kotzen


----------



## nulchking (28. Mai 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Kannst du das belegen? Nicht dass ich dir nicht vertraue, aber das ist mir echt neu und so ganz glauben will ich das nicht...
> LoL ist ein esport Spiel da muss es fair zu gehen und ich bin immer davon ausgegangen dass dir Seite zufällig ist damit niemand einen Vorteil hat von wegen Bildschirm platz usw.
> Im Fußball wird die Seite ja auch gelost und  nicht das Team das am Ende der Tabelle steht spielt gegen die Sonne


 
Doch es ist so, da die blaue Seite theoretisch einen Vorteil hat, da der Baron Pit zu ihrer Seite offen ist, die Botlane Golems machen und der Toplaner nicht so einfach gegankt werden kann.
Im EU LCS wurde ja auch desöfteren erwähnt das die blaue Seite einen Vorteil habe, was aber nicht stimmt da die Games ca 50/50 sind.
Deswegen wird im Ranked dem vermeintlich schwächere Team die blaue Seite gegeben


----------



## Craganmore (28. Mai 2013)

Hat hier eig. noch wer Interesse an die Gamescom 2012 Skins, also Fullmetal Rammus und Riot-Graves?


----------



## JPW (28. Mai 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Doch es ist so, da die blaue Seite theoretisch einen Vorteil hat, da der Baron Pit zu ihrer Seite offen ist, die Botlane Golems machen und der Toplaner nicht so einfach gegankt werden kann.
> Im EU LCS wurde ja auch desöfteren erwähnt das die blaue Seite einen Vorteil habe, was aber nicht stimmt da die Games ca 50/50 sind.
> Deswegen wird im Ranked dem vermeintlich schwächere Team die blaue Seite gegeben


 
Finde ich nicht gut... :screwy:


----------



## Leckrer (28. Mai 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Hat hier eig. noch wer Interesse an die Gamescom 2012 Skins, also Fullmetal Rammus und Riot-Graves?


 
Ja warum nicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Mai 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Hat hier eig. noch wer Interesse an die Gamescom 2012 Skins, also Fullmetal Rammus und Riot-Graves?


 
Vor allem am Rammus-Skin hab ich Interesse, Graves dagegen besitze ich gar nicht. 

Mal zu meinen letzten Spielen: Spiele fast nur noch Ashe, weil ich fast schon eine unheimliche Bilanz mit der habe. Insgesamt nun 23-11 im Ranked. Hab nun heute auch den Sprung in Silber IV geschafft (im x-ten Versuch), wobei das Entscheidungsmatch der Serie echt cool war. War natürlich Ashe mit 18/7/15, hatte 437CS und 30,3k Gold insgesamt  Nach 75 Minuten haben wirs dann endlich durchgebracht


----------



## Betschi (28. Mai 2013)

Ashe gefällt mir auch Einfach im Early- & Midgame ist sie ziemlich schlecht


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Mai 2013)

Man kommt aber gut durch, weil man sich die Gegner gut auf Distanz halten kann und zudem mit der passiven schon ärgern kann. Hier mein Profil: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/394050
Ich konzentriere mich anfangs immer sehr aufs Farmen, denn mit dem E und dazu Blade of Avarice, dann ist man sehr schnell gut ausgestattet und auch wenn man ein paar Kills hinten liegt.


----------



## Betschi (29. Mai 2013)

Je nachdem gegen wen ich spiele, maxe ich sogar e für noch mehr Gold. Und Avarice Blade ist auf Ashe einfach Pflicht Mein Rekord liegt nach 10 Minuten bei etwa 90 CS


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Mai 2013)

Ich maxe auch erst w und dann gleich e für noch mehr Geld. Wenn dann noch ein Twisted Fate im Team ist, wirds richtig lustig


----------



## MrRazer (29. Mai 2013)

Apropo Ashe  spiele ich auch gern
Aber gestern war ne geile Runde ich hab mit meinem Team 5Premade gezockt und ich war Solotop mit Rengar und die Gegner haben nen Jax auf die Toplane geschickt.Zuerst hat mich der Jax zweimal down bekommen und ich dachte nur nein nicht Jax feeden.Da hat VI(Jungler) angefangen zu genken und dann hatten wir den Jax 4mal getötet und ihr Jungler war nie top.Aufjedenfall kam das wo nach ich nicht mehr konnte auf der Bot hat bei den Gegner Ashe und Leona gezockt und dann hat Jax mit Ashe die Lane getauscht aber Leona ist bot geblieben.Ashe kommt auf die Top und drück mir erstmal die Ulti dann w und dann Schüsse mit der passiven und ich dachte ich sei down weil ich nur noch 1/3 Leben hatte also überlegt ich was ich machen sollte weil das war mein 3tes Game mit Rengar.Also Ulti an auf sie gesprung q dann e dann w und dann war sie tot und ich hab mich nicht mehr einbekommen.Schade das ich das nicht aufgenommen habe.


----------



## target2804 (29. Mai 2013)

Ist doch normal dass wenn du in den Nahkampf kommst der adc keine Chance mehr hat^^ 
Da brauxhst du keinen Rengar für


----------



## nulchking (29. Mai 2013)

Pflicht ist für Ashe ein PD und kein Stattik. Sie braucht Lategame Power die ihr ein Stattik nicht geben kann


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (29. Mai 2013)

Statikk kann man early kaufen, auch wegen Avarice Passive, sollte dann später allerdings natürlich gegen PD ausgetauscht werden. Ebenso kann man nicht einfach immer Botrk bauen, je nach Gegnerteam ist auch mal ein BT angebracht. Und Boots sind Lategame mit vollem Build auch eher suboptimal. Die kann und sollte man bspw. gegen Zephyr oder dergleichen austauschen.


----------



## Betschi (30. Mai 2013)

Zeit wieder mal Janna zu spielen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Mai 2013)

Spielst du die auf AP in der Mitte oder als Support? (Oder beides?)


----------



## Leckrer (30. Mai 2013)

Bronze Ranked ist so anstrengend...man muss echt alles selber handeln sonst wirds nix. Auf das Gehirn der Mitspieler kann man nicht setzen


----------



## Betschi (30. Mai 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Spielst du die auf AP in der Mitte oder als Support? (Oder beides?)


 Support, als AP wurde sie zu stark generft


----------



## MrRazer (30. Mai 2013)

I Love AP Yi


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Mai 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> I Love AP Yi


 Kann man nur gegen Vollnoobs spielen...


----------



## MrRazer (31. Mai 2013)

Jup vohin Quartra gemacht weil sie alle lowlife in einer Gruppe Standen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Mai 2013)

Betschi schrieb:


> Support, als AP wurde sie zu stark generft


 
Macht trotzdem auf AP noch verdammt viel Spaß!
Als Support ist sie mir in den meisten Matchups "zu langweilig". Aber es gibt schon ein paar Chars, die man damit ärgern kann: Leona, Ali, J4, Kennen, MF...


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (31. Mai 2013)

Janna find ich insgesamt recht öde, daher wechsel ich auch bei jedem Game, in welchem Zekent dieselbe spielt, den Stream. In Aram sieht das aber schon ganz anders aus. 

Habe heute/gestern tatsächlich 10 Games in Folge verloren. Rankeds, Normals und Arams. Das hat vielleicht Spaß gemacht.  Dabei war eines mein Verschulden, der Rest war einfach unfähigen Teammates zuzuschreiben. Naja, eben dann doch noch zwei Spiele gewonnen. Im ersten 'nen coolen Duopartner aufgegabelt, welcher im zweiten mein team zu Duojungle Nunu/Skarner animiert hat (!!!)  und das haben wir echt locker gewonnen. Jetzt bin ich direkt zwei Spiele nach meiner Demotion wieder in der Promotion und darf drauf hoffen, dass mich das Matchmaking nicht wieder hasst. The joys of Soloq.


----------



## target2804 (31. Mai 2013)

Soraka ap Mitte!!! Never leave a lane


----------



## Betschi (31. Mai 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Soraka ap Mitte!!! Never leave a lane


 Das war noch lustig, als man sich selber noch Mana geben konnte xD


----------



## Mick-Jogger (31. Mai 2013)

Also mit Gragas kann man das immer noch!


----------



## Betschi (31. Mai 2013)

Ach ja Gragas existiert auch noch Habe aufgehört ihn zu spielen, nachdem sie in in Grund und Boden generft haben


----------



## target2804 (31. Mai 2013)

Gragas ist der unnötigste Champ aller Zeiten, wenn ihn jmd spielt der garnix trifft oder keine Ahnung hat^^

Habe damals mit nem Kollegen 5er gespielt. Er stunnt mit Amumu das Team, ich komme mit fiddle ausm Gebüsch mit ulti und UNSER gragas feuert alle Gegner raus mit seiner ulti. 

Gott lass Hirn regnen.


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Mai 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Gragas ist der unnötigste Champ aller Zeiten, wenn ihn jmd spielt der garnix trifft oder keine Ahnung hat^^
> 
> Habe damals mit nem Kollegen 5er gespielt. Er stunnt mit Amumu das Team, ich komme mit fiddle ausm Gebüsch mit ulti und UNSER gragas feuert alle Gegner raus mit seiner ulti.
> 
> Gott lass Hirn regnen.


----------



## Leckrer (31. Mai 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Gragas ist der unnötigste Champ aller Zeiten, wenn ihn jmd spielt der garnix trifft oder keine Ahnung hat^^
> 
> Habe damals mit nem Kollegen 5er gespielt. Er stunnt mit Amumu das Team, ich komme mit fiddle ausm Gebüsch mit ulti und UNSER gragas feuert alle Gegner raus mit seiner ulti.
> 
> Gott lass Hirn regnen.



Ich würde mal sagen....GG?


----------



## target2804 (31. Mai 2013)

Nach dieser Aktion hatte ich auch meinen ersten 3 Tage Ban^^


----------



## Leckrer (31. Mai 2013)

lol


----------



## Betschi (31. Mai 2013)

Und wieder ein Spiel verloren, indem 4 Premades waren....


----------



## target2804 (31. Mai 2013)

Da warst du wohl das 5. Rad am Wagen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2013)

Mich wundert es immer wieder, wie Karthus Wall of Pain auf Spieler wirkt...
Man setzt das Ding irgendwo hin und die Gegner trauen sich nicht, da durch zu gehen, selbst wenn sie einen töten könnten!


----------



## Betschi (1. Juni 2013)

Oder man läuft durch und wird nicht geslowt


----------



## Radeon2013 (1. Juni 2013)

Karthus ist eh ein Kack Champ... Alleine seine beschissene Ulti nervt im ARAM Modus derbe


----------



## target2804 (1. Juni 2013)

Und deshalb ist er ein kackchamp?

Komm mal klar...


----------



## Leckrer (1. Juni 2013)

Hat hier jemand ne Idee, was ich machen kann wenn ich im Late-Game mit farmen voll abfalle? Die ersten ~15-20 Minuten farm ich super (180-200 Farm) und danach farme ich eigentlich nichts mehr...vllt. so 30 CS. Das liegt daran, dass ich die ganze Zeit im Teamfight bin oder meinen "NoBrain"-Leuten helfen muss, da sie voll verkacken 

Wie kann ich das verbessern?


----------



## target2804 (1. Juni 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ne Idee, was ich machen kann wenn ich im Late-Game mit farmen voll abfalle? Die ersten ~15-20 Minuten farm ich super (180-200 Farm) und danach farme ich eigentlich nichts mehr...vllt. so 30 CS. Das liegt daran, dass ich die ganze Zeit im Teamfight bin oder meinen "NoBrain"-Leuten helfen muss, da sie voll verkacken
> 
> Wie kann ich das verbessern?



Ich mach es, gerade als adc, immer so dass ich immer den Jungle mitnehme. Alles farm ich da ab. Und solange sie beiden Teams sich nur gegenüberstehen nehme ich auch jeden creep auf der lane mit.
Ich glaube dass ich sagen kann, dass bei rund 300 farms pro Game ca die Hälfte ausm Jungle kommt.


----------



## Leckrer (1. Juni 2013)

Spiele kein ADC mehr...das Problem ist, dass halt Leute wie Kha Zix den Farm halt schnell clearen und man geht meistens leer aus 

siehst du? http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/34079295#history

immer so um die 200 weil ichs nicht hinkrieg im mid/late-game zu farmen


----------



## target2804 (2. Juni 2013)

Dafür dass du so Probleme mit den farms hast spielst du viel zu oft nasus^^


----------



## nulchking (2. Juni 2013)

Meh +5 LP fürs ranked, immerhin habe ich schon 45 

Wurde jetzt zum ersten mal mit Platin Leuten gematcht xD


----------



## Leckrer (2. Juni 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dafür dass du so Probleme mit den farms hast spielst du viel zu oft nasus^^


 
Who cares...immerhin hab ich mich mit ihm heute und gestern aus der tiefen Verdammnis der Bronze 5 herausgespielt ^^

Außerdem hab ich selbst mit dem kack-Farm immer den besten von allen XD


----------



## Betschi (2. Juni 2013)

Ich versuche wieder mal, von Silver I zu Gold V aufzusteigen


----------



## target2804 (3. Juni 2013)

Dann mal gutes gelingen


----------



## Betschi (3. Juni 2013)

Solo Q ist einfach Glückssache. Da habe ich mal eine 0/4 Toplane und nen 0/10 Jungler in meinem Team, und im nächsten Game geht der gegnerische ADC afk


----------



## target2804 (3. Juni 2013)

die letzten habe ich alle gewonnen.
hatte schon 100 punkte für den aufstieg, war dann zu lange inaktiv und selbst nach nem erneuten win gestern komme ich noch nicht dazu, 2von3 games auszuspielen. 
schade eingeltich. wäre der erste win gewesen^^


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (3. Juni 2013)

Von meinen letzten 20 Spielen habe ich ganze 4 gewonnen. Eines hab ich selbst geschmissen, den Rest dank unfähiger Teammates verloren. Sollte das so weitergehen, werd' ich einfach aufhören. Macht so echt keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## target2804 (3. Juni 2013)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Von meinen letzten 20 Spielen habe ich ganze 4 gewonnen. Eines hab ich selbst geschmissen, den Rest dank unfähiger Teammates verloren. Sollte das so weitergehen, werd' ich einfach aufhören. Macht so echt keinen Spaß mehr.



Dass du Mitschuld bist kam dir nicht in den Sinn oder?^^


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (3. Juni 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Du gehst mir ziemlich auf'n Sack. 
Ich versuche noch ein letztes Mal, dir zu erklären, wie Soloq läuft: Ich gewinne meine Lane, pushe den Turret, bis dahin hat aber entweder meine Midlane schon 0/5 gefeedet oder die Botlane, ab da ist dann alles vollkommen sinnlos, die Kiddos flamen, die, die keine Kiddos sind, versuchen zu schlichten und spielen auch beschissen, niemand konzentriert sich auf das Spiel, ADC+Support versuchen 2v5, verrecken, die Midlane läuft danach rein, verreckt, der Jungler steht in der Base und flamed. Das ist jedes Spiel so, die Rollenverteilung ist vielleicht jedes Mal anders, aber das ist JEDES Spiel. Die 4 Spiele, die ich gewonnen habe, habe ich entweder hart gecarried oder es war ein 5v4.
Wenn der gegnerische Jungle-Wukong bei seinem ersten Gank 1v3 auf der Botlane nen Doublekill bekommt und nicht verreckt, nach 15 Minuten bei 8/0/5 ist und ich als einziger meine Toplane gegen Malphite (wohlgemerkt ohne Ganks meines Junglers oder meiner Midlane) gewinne, obwohl Wukong auch mich gegankt hat, dann sehe ich ehrlich gesagt 1. nicht, wo da meine Schuld liegt und 2. wie ich das ändern könnte. Aber gut, du hast ja eh jedes meiner Spiele gesehen und bist Challenger #1, hab ich ja schon mitbekommen.


----------



## target2804 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich erkläre dir auch nochmal was: du flamest rum dass du 4 von 20 Games nur gewinnst, aber selbst immer Top dabei bist.
Alles schon und gut. Die einzige frage die ich mir dann stelle ist, warum du mit deinem uberskill kein Gold oder Diamond spielst 

Ich erkläre dir gern auch nochmal wie soloQ läuft: wenn DU in einer SOLO Queue was reißen willst, bist DU für dein Team verantwortlich, es zu Carrien, zu leiten und zu pushen.
Wenn du das nicht kannst, bist du nicht mehr als irgendein Spieler der nur am Flamen ist weil er verliert 
Genau so läuft das Game nunmal. Ich behaupte nicht dass ich besser spiele als sonst wer, habe ich definitiv noch nicht.
Allerdings kann ich von mir, im Gegensatz zu dir behaupten, dass ich den Sinn der soloq verstanden habe und nicht wie ein kleiner 15 jähriger Bengel am Flamen bin. Und glaub mir, ich hab auch schon 3v5 gehabt oder harte Feder.
Aber wenn du vom skill her besser bist als die League in der du spielst, würdest du auf kurz oder lang aufsteigen was du ja allerdings wohl nicht tust.

Komisch dass einer meiner Kollegen dessen Account gebannt wurde mit seinem smurf von Silver auf Diamond durchmarschiert ist. Liegt daran dass er so gut spielt, dass er auch schlechtere Spieler unterstützten und die Games carrien kann


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (3. Juni 2013)

Du bist so ein Spinner. Fakt ist, ich gewinne meine Lane in 95% der Spiele. Da kannst DU schonmal gar nichts zu sagen. Fakt ist, Gold und Diamond trennen Welten und ich habe niemals behauptet, dass ich auf Diamondniveau spielen würde. Fakt ist, dass du entweder nicht lesen kannst oder das Gelesene sofort wieder vergisst, sonst hättest du dir deinen Post sparen können.
Ich würde echt gerne mal sehen, wie du ein Spiel carriest, in dem alle Lanes verlieren+feeden und nur du deine Lane gewinnst, das möcht ich echt mal sehen. 
Mit 'Flame' hatte mein Post null zu tun, aber ey, passt super zu der Meinung, die ich von dir habe. 
Noch was, in Customgames spiele ich mit Kollegen, die Gold/Platin sind und selbst gegen die gewinne ich oftmals, so etwa 50/50, also ehrlich gesagt könnte mir deine Meinung scheißegal sein.

Ja, sinnlos, mit dir zu diskutieren, daher werde ich das auch nicht mehr machen. Ich flame nicht (mehr), ich rede nicht von ab und zu mal ein schlechtes Spiel, ich rede von nun 20 Spielen in Folge, die einfach totaler Rotz (und nicht nur von diesen, aber gut, bieg dir diese Aussage einfach hin, wie's dir am besten gefällt) waren. Liegt natürlich an mir, an wem denn auch sonst, wenn die Botlane feedet, der Jungler keine Ahnung hat, was ganken ist und die Midlane Mitte campt, während ihr Gegner lustig Top/Bot geht. Und wir dann nach 20 Minuten aufgeben.


----------



## target2804 (3. Juni 2013)

Frage ist warum du in einer League spielst in der alle keine Ahnung haben. Wie bist du denn da hingekommen?

Der quotenhorst hat sich in Bronze verlaufen... Tut mir echt leid für dich.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (3. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn das wohl nicht dein Ernst war, genau das Frage ich mich auch oftmals. Warum sind in meinem Team immer die unfähigsten Kleinkinder und im gegnerischen (verglichen mit ersteren) die hochbezahlten Vollprofis. Ich weiß es nicht. 
Wir könnten ja mal ein Spiel zusammen zocken, da kannste dich von meiner unglaublichen Schlechtheit dann persönlich überzeugen.


----------



## target2804 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich behaupte nicht dass du schlecht bist, definitiv nicht.


----------



## Leckrer (3. Juni 2013)

Der thread ist echt super 

Wenn du bemerkst das deine midlane anfängt zu feeden (0-3 oder so) dann hilf doch einfach und gib der Lane paar free Kills? Wenn du deine Lane hart rockst sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## JPW (3. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn ich seine Art, Leuten mitzuteilen, dass sie Mitschuld am Loose tragen, nicht mag, muss ich target da mal Recht geben 
Wenn du gut bist dann kommst du früher oder später daraus. Die Lowbobs sind ja auf beiden Seiten gleich oft und daher hebt sich das auf. 
Es kommt eben auch nicht darauf an nur seine Lane zu gewinnen, LoL ist ein Teamspiel. 
Aber du kannst dich ja auf die 1v1 Map freuen falls sie kommt, da musst du dann nur deine Lane gewinnen und fertig. 
Hat aber nix mehr mit LoL zu tun und ist glaube ich auf kurz oder lang auch langweilig.


----------



## Leckrer (3. Juni 2013)

Hirni man muss aber auch beachten dass die low Bobs immer in so einer Serie kommen. Also 8 Games hintereinander Bobs in deinem Team, dann 8 Games im gegner Team. Gewinnst du 1 Team mit Bobs bei dir, steigst du kontinuierlich auf.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (3. Juni 2013)

Auf die 1v1 Map freu ich mich mittlerweile auch schon riesig, obwohl ich das anfangs anders sah. 
Aber ganz ehrlich, die Lowbobs sind bei mir derzeit nicht gleichmäßig verteilt, mein voller Ernst. Hatte noch nie eine dermaßen lang anhaltende Losestreak. 24 Spiele, 5 gewonnen. Mein MMR ist total im Arsch und das hatte ich grade erst mühsam auf Goldniveau hochgearbeitet. Jetzt werd ich wieder mit Silver V und dergleichen gematched. Ist halt echt frustrierend. 

Ich bin eher ein Farmlaner. Heißt ich dominiere Top einfach, indem ich outfarme und dann mit diesem Vorteil Kills bekomme. Erschwerend hinzu kommt, dass zu diesem Spielstil eher Yorick, Skarner etc. passen und es mit denen doch recht schwierig ist, eine gefeedete Lvl 6 Annie/Ahri/Veigar/Kha etc. zu ganken. Und wenn's dann nicht klappt, ist ganz flott mal mein Turret weg oder im schlimmsten Fall bekommt der bereits gefeedete noch zwei Kills.


----------



## target2804 (4. Juni 2013)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Ich bin eher ein Farmlaner. Heißt ich dominiere Top einfach, indem ich outfarme und dann mit diesem Vorteil Kills bekomme. Erschwerend hinzu kommt, dass zu diesem Spielstil eher Yorick, Skarner etc. passen und es mit denen doch recht schwierig ist, eine gefeedete Lvl 6 Annie/Ahri/Veigar/Kha etc. zu ganken. Und wenn's dann nicht klappt, ist ganz flott mal mein Turret weg oder im schlimmsten Fall bekommt der bereits gefeedete noch zwei Kills.


 
ich z.b. spiele das genau andersrum. mein momentaner sucht-champ ist cho gath. ich spiele meine lane aggressiv, hole schnell 1-2 kills (was mit nem guten cho echt einfach ist auf den low lvls) und pushe die lane immer komplett durch, sodass ich über den jungle kontinuierlich die botlane mitganken kann.

selbst als adc laufe ich oft mitte ganken, wenn meine lane es zulässt. wenn ich n guten supp habe und gute vision auf der map bin ich sowieso auch dort komplett am pushen, da der gegnerische adc am tower unmöglich alle farms bekommt, der tower gleichzeitig kontinuierlich dmg bekommt und ich ganz mobil die mitte ganken kann.


----------



## Lizz (4. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein Video: Die League of Legends ELOHELL existiert! Warum und Warum nicht? - YouTube

Im großen und ganzen: Das was man Spielerisch leistet, dort wird man über kurz oder lang auch eingeordnet


----------



## Leckrer (4. Juni 2013)

Nein tut sie nicht. Nicht umsonst bin ich nach 2 Tagen wieder aus B5 raus gewesen.


----------



## Lizz (4. Juni 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Nein tut sie nicht. Nicht umsonst bin ich nach 2 Tagen wieder aus B5 raus gewesen.


 
Also willst du sagen das du B5 gehörst, aber jetzt wegen dem System höher bist?
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was du mit dem Satz sagen wolltest. Ein wenig mehr Informationen bitte.


----------



## Leckrer (4. Juni 2013)

Es kann passieren das man absteigt, eben wegen unwinable Games. Aber man hat immer auch gute Spiele und das gleicht sich aus. Ich hab 5 von meinen letzten 6 Rankeds gewonnen. Und die Gegner sind in Bronze einfach so schlecht das ist fast schon Instantwin. Das anstrengende ist bloß, dass dein Team auch sau schlecht ist und man daher immer alles geben muss. Deshalb bin ich nach 2 Rankeds immer total fertig mit den Nerven 

Aber Bronze: - niemand kauft Wards, - niemand focusst (? geiles Wort) richtig, - niemand farmt richtig, - niemand macht richtige Calls, - es gibt Games ohne einen einzigen Dragon oder Baron.

Wenn du das alles selber übernimmst und das kostet richtig Nerven gewinnst du ca. 80-90%. Und wenn du das alles kannst und gute Map Awareness hast dann bist du früher oder später mindestens in Silver.


----------



## Lizz (4. Juni 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Es kann passieren das man absteigt, eben wegen unwinable Games. Aber man hat immer auch gute Spiele und das gleicht sich aus. Ich hab 5 von meinen letzten 6 Rankeds gewonnen. Und die Gegner sind in Bronze einfach so schlecht das ist fast schon Instantwin. Das anstrengende ist bloß, dass dein Team auch sau schlecht ist und man daher immer alles geben muss. Deshalb bin ich nach 2 Rankeds immer total fertig mit den Nerven
> 
> Aber Bronze: - niemand kauft Wards, - niemand focusst (? geiles Wort) richtig, - niemand farmt richtig, - niemand macht richtige Calls, - es gibt Games ohne einen einzigen Dragon oder Baron.
> 
> Wenn du das alles selber übernimmst und das kostet richtig Nerven gewinnst du ca. 80-90%. Und wenn du das alles kannst und gute Map Awareness hast dann bist du früher oder später mindestens in Silver.



Ja stimmt, aber ich versteh dich gerade garnicht. xD
Du hast drüber aber geschrieben "Stimmt nicht". Was stimmt nicht? Das was er im Video sagt oder meine Aussage darunter?

Das was du geschrieben hast und das mim "Stimmt nicht" kann ich nicht verknüpfen.


----------



## Leckrer (4. Juni 2013)

Lizz schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, aber ich versteh dich gerade garnicht. xD
> Du hast drüber aber geschrieben "Stimmt nicht". Was stimmt nicht? Das was er im Video sagt oder meine Aussage darunter?
> 
> Das was du geschrieben hast und das mim "Stimmt nicht" kann ich nicht verknüpfen.



Der Typ hat schon recht. Manchmal existiert sie, aber wenn man wirklich besser spielt als seine Liga (und das sollte bei allen QQ-Leuten ja angeblich so sein) dann existiert sie nicht, weil man den Leuten aus dem eigenen Team easy Ratschläge und Hilfe geben kann.


----------



## Lizz (4. Juni 2013)

Na klar kommt man da als guter Spieler einfach raus, aber es geht eher darum das man trotz Troller oder schlechter Spieler die man am liebsten einfach flamen würde oder denen kein Sieg verschaffen will, weil sie die Punkte nicht verdient haben in deinen Augen, trotzdem einfach versuchen alles zu geben.

Ich muss mir mal ein Smurf machen und mir das angucken xD

Ich hab einen auf lvl 16... aber außer daily win mach ich da nicht wirklich was


----------



## Betschi (4. Juni 2013)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Ich bin eher ein Farmlaner. Heißt ich dominiere Top einfach, indem ich outfarme und dann mit diesem Vorteil Kills bekomme. Erschwerend hinzu kommt, dass zu diesem Spielstil eher Yorick, Skarner etc. passen und es mit denen doch recht schwierig ist, eine gefeedete Lvl 6 Annie/Ahri/Veigar/Kha etc. zu ganken. Und wenn's dann nicht klappt, ist ganz flott mal mein Turret weg oder im schlimmsten Fall bekommt der bereits gefeedete noch zwei Kills.


 Da liegt das Problem in Solo Q meiner Meinung nach: Seit ich Kills- und keine Farmchampions mehr spiele, gewinne ich mehr Spiele im Durchschnitt als vorher. Da spiele ich lieber LB oder Akali als irgend ein Farm Champ à la Karthus (blödes Beispiel xD). Da nützt es nichts, wenn ich nach 20 Minuten 200 CS habe aber keine Kills.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin eigentlich auch eher der Farmer zum Beispiel mit Gangplank Top bin ich eigentlich nur am farmen. 
Das gute bei GP ist aber auch das er die Map Präsenz durch seine Ulti hat und man somit nicht die Lane leaven muss um nen paar Supports abzustauben


----------



## Betschi (4. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich auch eher der Farmer zum Beispiel mit Gangplank Top bin ich eigentlich nur am farmen.
> Das gute bei GP ist aber auch das er die Map Präsenz durch seine Ulti hat und man somit nicht die Lane leaven muss um nen paar Supports abzustauben


 Wie spielst du GP? Ich gehe meisten Philostone, Avarice Blade, Warmogs & Trinity. Aber irgendwie habe ich noch nie als GP gewonnen


----------



## target2804 (4. Juni 2013)

Finde gp eher uselsess


----------



## JPW (4. Juni 2013)

Kein Champ ist useless.


----------



## target2804 (4. Juni 2013)

ich rede ja auch von meiner presönlichen empfindung, nicht vom allgemeinen. 
und ich sage es deshalb, weil ich gp halt schon oft im 5er mal dabei hatte und er mmn einer der champs ist, der am wenigsten in der lage ist, das team zu carrien.


----------



## killer196 (4. Juni 2013)

Wenn mans kann ist gp einer der besten carrys die ich kenne. Haut mega viel burstschaden, hält mit den richtigen items viel aus, kann flächenschaden mit viel dmg raushauen.

Viele spielen ihn nur "falsch" meiner ansicht nach.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (4. Juni 2013)

Mmn ist GP einer der besten Lategame-Teamfightchamps mit Movespeed und AD-Buff for free für's ganze Team. Dann noch die eingebaute QSS/Cleanse und die Ult, einfach sehr viel Utility. Mit Hydra, Iceborn, Statikk und je nach Gegnerteam noch passenden defensiven Items kann man da schon ordentlich carrien, wenn man's richtig anstellt, zumal man mit seinem Build eh früher fertig (Avarice Blade, Q, evtl. Philo/Runen) ist als der Rest der Spieler.
OddOne geht mit seinem Government funded-GP schon gut ab.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. Juni 2013)

Ich spiel den manchmal auch als Support ohne hartes Trollen.
Ich nehme Goldrunen und diverse GP10 Items sowie Gold bei Harras und ähnliches im Utility Tree und geh dann auf Crit und GP10 bzw. GP5 durch das ständige Harrassen von Champs und Ults über die Map auf unbesetzte Lanes sowie Farmen wenn der Carry nicht in der Lane ist und ab gehts! E->Q->W und immer wenns geht ult 
Also in Normals kann man das mal machen ohne Risiko

In der Toplane mache ich das mit den Gleichen Runen und einem ähnlichen Build hole mir aber noch tank items um in der lane bleiben zu können


----------



## nulchking (5. Juni 2013)

Juhuu 20 Win IP Boost für EU W


----------



## Fexzz (5. Juni 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Juhuu 20 Win IP Boost für EU W


 
Wie war das noch? -800 Karma auf dem Post von dem Riot-Typen?! Das Forum ist göttlich, das ist das einzige, was ich noch mit LoL zu tun hab


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn nu schon wieder los?

Habt ihr die schon bekommen?


----------



## Fexzz (5. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Was ist denn nu schon wieder los?


 
Ach das ganze Forum ist mal wieder am heulen, weil sie sich benachteiligt fühlen (lol) weil die anderen Server irgendwie bessere "Geschenke" als Kompensation für die Serverschwierigkeiten bekommen haben.

20 IP Boosts sind scheinbar nicht genug für die greedy Europäer


----------



## nulchking (5. Juni 2013)

Naja, der KR Server hat einen gratis Legendary Skin bekommen, NA vor einige Zeit für ein paar Probleme mit den Runenseiten 1000RP, zumal es für NA schon öfters bei EUW Problemen mit Ip Boosts bekommen hat.
Also ganz rund läuft das bei denen nicht


----------



## Fexzz (5. Juni 2013)

Ja aber das war doch abzusehen..EUW spielt nunmal die zweite bzw. dritte Geige. Das einzige worum sich Riot kümmert ist die "Pro Szene", der Rest ist denen doch relativ egal.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (5. Juni 2013)

"EUW in particular has been an extremely fast-growing platform, hitting new record peaks on a regular basis." 
Und schon weiß man, warum EUW bei Problemen dermaßen miese Entschädigungen bekommt. Die Kuh muss ja ordentlich gemolken werden.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Juni 2013)

Gott diese Leute...ich haöte mich in Zukunft gegen 15-18 Uhr vom Spiel fern -.-


----------



## target2804 (5. Juni 2013)

Bin aufgestiegen^^


----------



## Betschi (5. Juni 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Bin aufgestiegen^^


Von Bronze zu Silber?


----------



## target2804 (5. Juni 2013)

nö spiele bronze III.
liegt aber immer noch daran, dass man die wertung von s2 genommen hatte. hatte da relativ wenig ranked gespielt und elo 1151 gehabt. wurde dann in bronze V gesteckt und bin seitdem 2mal aufgestiegen.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Juni 2013)

Mhmm bronze aufsteigen ist leicht. Ungefähr 1 Division in 2 Tagen wenn man wenig spielt wie ich...

5 von 6 rankeds gewonnen in Bronze 5. Da Gurken Leute rum da denkste First Time league of Legends 


----------



## target2804 (5. Juni 2013)

aufsteigen ist leicht^^ dein lolking profil sagt das gegenteil


----------



## Leckrer (5. Juni 2013)

Was meinst du? Ich meine rankeds nicht normals. Mein letztes ranked kannst du da gar nicht mehr sehen. Das war vor mehreren Tagen. Da bin ich in 2 Tagen von Bronze 5 auf Bronze 4 hoch. Danach hab ich die solo q nicht mehr angerührt. Vorher informieren bevor falsche Sachen verbreitet werden lol 

Und falls dus noch nicht gerafft hast ich bin von B3 auf B5 runter. Jetzt geht's wieder aufwärts. Und wie gesagt 5 von 6 gewonnen.

Edit: Ach ja ich versuche ja wirklich Freud mit dir zu sein aber einige deiner dämlichen "^^" und "" posts bringen mich echt auf die Palme.


----------



## target2804 (5. Juni 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Ich meine rankeds nicht normals. Mein letztes ranked kannst du da gar nicht mehr sehen. Das war vor mehreren Tagen. Da bin ich in 2 Tagen von Bronze 5 auf Bronze 4 hoch. Danach hab ich die solo q nicht mehr angerührt. Vorher informieren bevor falsche Sachen verbreitet werden lol
> 
> Und falls dus noch nicht gerafft hast ich bin von B3 auf B5 runter. Jetzt geht's wieder aufwärts. Und wie gesagt 5 von 6 gewonnen.
> 
> Edit: Ach ja ich versuche ja wirklich Freud mit dir zu sein aber einige deiner dämlichen "^^" und "" posts bringen mich echt auf die Palme.


 
genau darum geht es dass du von b3 auf b5 runter bist, wo doch in bronze aufsteigen so einfach ist du held!


----------



## Leckrer (6. Juni 2013)

Wenn man mit Gold 3 Spielern gematcht wird eher nicht oO diesbezüglich hat sich der Lol Support ja auch entschuldigt. Somit war ich in Bronze 4. Und von B4 auf B5 bin ich runter weil ich an einem Tag auf mein elo gekackt habe und einfach 5 Spiele in Folge verloren habe.

Und da war ich auch meistens last Pick und supporten im low elo kannste Knicken. Außerdem hab ich an diesem Tag einfach schlecht gespielt.


----------



## Fexzz (6. Juni 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Gold 3 Spielern gematcht wird eher nicht oO diesbezüglich hat sich der Lol Support ja auch entschuldigt. Somit war ich in Bronze 4. Und von B4 auf B5 bin ich runter weil ich an einem Tag auf mein elo gekackt habe und einfach 5 Spiele in Folge verloren habe.
> 
> Und da war ich auch meistens last Pick und supporten im low elo kannste Knicken. Außerdem hab ich an diesem Tag einfach schlecht gespielt.



Bist du dir denn sicher, dass du wirklich so gut spielst? Leider scheinen viele Spieler in diesem Genre an ganz krasser Überheblichkeit zu leiden. Schonmal spiele, die du angeblich gerockt, aber trotzdem verloren hast, in 'nem Replay angeguckt und ganz objektiv geschaut was du falsch gemacht hast?

Ich war am Anfang auch immer der Überzeugung, dass ich sehr gut gespielt hab und mein Team alles verschuldet hat, aber als ich angefangen hab, Fehler bei mir selbst zu suchen hab ich angefangen mich richtig zu verbessern. Target hat nämlich schon Recht - du landest im Matchmaking dort, wo du hingehörst. 

Klar verliert man mal Games, weil man mit Idioten zusammengewürfelt wird, geht mir bei DotA nicht anders. Aber ich spiel auch mal ******* und werd dann gecarried. Solange man offen mit Kritik umgehen kann und sich auf sein Spiel konzetriert und nicht alles aufs Team schiebt und sich nur um die eigene K/D kümmert, steigt man zwangsweise auf. Nicht in die höchste Divison, aber zumindest raus aus der "Elo-Hell". Denn das, was sogut wie keiner dort hat, ist Selbstreflexion und genau deshalb kommen die meisten auch nie da raus.


----------



## killer196 (6. Juni 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Bist du dir denn sicher, dass du wirklich so gut spielst? Leider scheinen viele Spieler in diesem Genre an ganz krasser Überheblichkeit zu leiden. Schonmal spiele, die du angeblich gerockt, aber trotzdem verloren hast, in 'nem Replay angeguckt und ganz objektiv geschaut was du falsch gemacht hast?
> 
> Ich war am Anfang auch immer der Überzeugung, dass ich sehr gut gespielt hab und mein Team alles verschuldet hat, aber als ich angefangen hab, Fehler bei mir selbst zu suchen hab ich angefangen mich richtig zu verbessern. Target hat nämlich schon Recht - du landest im Matchmaking dort, wo du hingehörst.
> 
> Klar verliert man mal Games, weil man mit Idioten zusammengewürfelt wird, geht mir bei DotA nicht anders. Aber ich spiel auch mal ******* und werd dann gecarried. Solange man offen mit Kritik umgehen kann und sich auf sein Spiel konzetriert und nicht alles aufs Team schiebt und sich nur um die eigene K/D kümmert, steigt man zwangsweise auf. Nicht in die höchste Divison, aber zumindest raus aus der "Elo-Hell". Denn das, was sogut wie keiner dort hat, ist Selbstreflexion und genau deshalb kommen die meisten auch nie da raus.


 
da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Allerdings scheint es für manche schwierig zu sein, sich selbst einzuschätzen. Zumal ich der meinung bin das manche nichtmal wissen welche fehler sie begangen haben, weil sie nicht wissen das es ein fehler war. Vielleicht sollte man sich jemand anderes suchen, den mal bitten ein bisschen darauf zu achten was man falsch macht.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Juni 2013)

Könnt ihr eigentlich nicht lesen? "Außerdem hab ich an diesem Tag einfach schlecht gespielt." DA STEHTS DOCH!  Ich mach in jedem Match Fehler... jeder macht in jedem Match Fehler.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Juni 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Klar verliert man mal Games, weil man mit Idioten zusammengewürfelt wird, geht mir bei DotA nicht anders. Aber ich spiel auch mal ******* und werd dann gecarried. Solange man offen mit Kritik umgehen kann und sich auf sein Spiel konzetriert und nicht alles aufs Team schiebt und sich nur um die eigene K/D kümmert, steigt man zwangsweise auf. Nicht in die höchste Divison, aber zumindest raus aus der "Elo-Hell". Denn das, was sogut wie keiner dort hat, ist Selbstreflexion und genau deshalb kommen die meisten auch nie da raus.


 
Ich behaupte mal ganz frech: Seit ich selbstkritischer auf mein Spiel schaue, desto mehr fühl ich mich wie "Elo-Hell". Ich spiel zwar nicht ranked, aber bei "normals" ist es doch das gleiche System, nur mit versteckten Werten!


----------



## JPW (7. Juni 2013)

Gar nicht ans ELO denken, nicht zu viele ranked Spiele machen und Spaß Spiel haben. 
Durch eine Niederlage, auch nicht durch eine Serie sich den Spaß verderben lassen. 
Selber Fehler eingestehen und alle Flamer sofort muten. 

Das sind die besten Ratschläge die ich geben kann. Leider hab ich selbst oft Mühe mich daran zu halten. 

Fragt euch mal was bringt euch die Liga Platzierung? Hauptsache das Spiel macht Spaß, den Schw**zvergleich kann man lassen. 
Wenn man mit einer guten Stimmung in ranked geht und es nicht zu ernst nimmt, geht das alles. Ist aber stressig, wenn man competetiv spielen will, denn dann gibt es auch immer einen Verlierer...


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig noch Riot Skins übrig? Ich hätte grade Lust drauf...würde auch dafür bezahlen. Bei Ebay kosten die so unmenschlich viel


----------



## target2804 (8. Juni 2013)

heute möchte ich auch mal flamen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (8. Juni 2013)

Deiner Meinung nach müsste das doch ein ganz normales Soloq-Spiel sein.


----------



## target2804 (8. Juni 2013)

dann hast du nicht richtig gelesen. vielleicht mags daran liegen, dass du´s einfach nicht kannst oder dass du die buchstaben in keinen sinnvollen zusammenhang bringen kannst. aber das liegt dann an dir.
keine ahnung wie du meine texte so fehlinterpretieren kannst, aber hut ab vor dir und deinem interpretationsvermögen 

wie du unschwer erkennen kannst, wird es auch manches spiel geben, in dem man einfach nichts reißen kann, weil man, was zum glück nur zu 10% vorkommt, mit absoluten schwachmaten spielt. den rest der spiele, auch so manches, das hier gepostet worden ist, wäre eventuell sogar gewinnbar gewesen, wenn man selbst etwas mehr geroamed oder die mates gelenkt hätte. zudem ist das das aller aller erste mal, dass ich mich über ein nicht gewonnenes spiel "beschwere", was ich ja auch eigentlich garnicht getan habe, du es aber scheinbar so aufgefasst hast. den rest der games, das gebe ich zu, verliere ich ENTWEDER ZURECHT, oder Gewinne sie.
das größte geflame kommt immer von denen, die sich schlichtweg selbst überschätzen und denken, dass immer das team schuld ist, man aber selbst alles richtig macht, dabei aber nur stur auf seiner lane steht und diese evt auch gewinnt. das ist aber nicht das, worauf es im 5er ranked ankommt.
des weiteren habe ich in dem post in dem auch das bild auftaucht, nicht ansatzweise von schlechten spielern oder sonst irgendwas geredet, du kannst also garnicht wissen, wie dieser loss zustande kommt.

um auch dir nochmal zu verdeutlichen, was ich in den posts davor zur soloq zusammengefasst gesagt habe ist, dass man meistens selbst dran schuld ist, sofern man nicht in der lage ist, das game zu carrien, zu roamen und deinem team zum sieg zu verhelfen, da du ja leider SOLO spielst, also unabhängig 4 leute ins team gesteckt bekommst, von denen du nicht weißt was sie können etc.
natürlich ist das nicht immer zu 100% so. 

zu dir nc. 119 beiträge, 118x schwachsinn


----------



## killer196 (8. Juni 2013)

Ruhig bleiben jungs das isn verdammtes spiel.


----------



## nulchking (8. Juni 2013)

Einfach beitrag melden und gut ist 

Bestes Beispiel: I finally did it, after 840 games of solo queue in Bronze, I made it to Silver! I know it's not a great achievement but it really means quite a bit to me! : leagueoflegends

Was sagt ihr eigentlich dazu das Edward zu Curse gegangen ist?
Meiner Meinung nach hat Crs dadurch die stärkste Botlane im NA LCS


----------



## Leckrer (8. Juni 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Einfach beitrag melden und gut ist
> 
> Bestes Beispiel: I finally did it, after 840 games of solo queue in Bronze, I made it to Silver! I know it's not a great achievement but it really means quite a bit to me! : leagueoflegends
> 
> ...



Dat Edward Tresh


----------



## killer196 (8. Juni 2013)

lol dat game .-. zwei geleaved in der 8ten min




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fgsd (8. Juni 2013)

Naja, kommt darauf an wie Cop sich entwickelt... Edward ist zweifelsohne ein sehr guter Support allerdings frage ich mich ob er Cop dazu kriegt so enorm aggressiv zu spielen wie er immer spielt bzw. ob der in's Team passt. Genja musste ja schon immer GA rushen um die Teamfights irgendwie zu überleben und in NA ist es von der Meta ja eher so dass der ADC mit allem beschützt werden muss... 

Außerdem kommen ja auch wieder Doublelift und Chauster zusammen die in NA ja früher ziemlich dominiert haben, bei Wild Turtle und Xpecial müsste man mal abwarten, die haben ja noch nicht soviel zusammen gespielt bzw. die habe ich noch nie richtig gesehen


----------



## MrRazer (8. Juni 2013)

Heute war nen Game darüber muss ich mal flamen. Ich hab Sivir in der Mitte gegen Ari gezockt und sie auch ganz schön zerissen auch Vi ihr Jungler. Aber dann sind die immer zu 3 oder 4 auf mich drauf und ich bin die ganze Zeit verreckt.Mein Team ist schön auf ihren Lane's geblieben haben nicht SS gesagt.Und unser Jungler hat auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (8. Juni 2013)

Da passt das mit dem schwul gerade sehr gut. Wenn man deine Auffassung mal weiter ausführt, wäre Schwulsein auch nicht normal. Kommt mal vor, hat mit normal aber nichts zu tun, eh?

Und mal so am Rande, ich habe z.Z. nur solche Spiele wie deines.


----------



## Leckrer (8. Juni 2013)

Hauptsache Sivir Mitte... Und du weißt schon das dein Team nicht schuld ist, bloß weil sie kein SS gesagt haben? DU hättest warden können oder auf der Map sehen können das die Lane fehlt.


----------



## JPW (8. Juni 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Hauptsache Sivir Mitte... Und du weißt schon das dein Team nicht schuld ist, bloß weil sie kein SS gesagt haben? DU hättest warden können oder auf der Map sehen können das die Lane fehlt.


 
Nichts gegen Sivir mid bitte. 
Fight the Meta! 

Lux Ad Top spiele ich auch gerne...

Wards sind aber nie schlecht


----------



## Franzl (9. Juni 2013)

Das ist ohnehin die beste Aussage "kein SS" xD das sagen sooooo viele und im Endeffekt ist es eh egal, da selbst mit SS trotzdem fleißig gepusht und nicht gewardet wird :'D

P.s. die Lol community spiegelt sich in diesem thread mittlerweile ziemlich gut wieder ( im negativen Sinne.....)


----------



## Betschi (9. Juni 2013)

Ich liebes wenn gewisse Leute schon in der CS select  trollen. Ich bin Firstpick und picke Jungler, dann kommt Lastpick "OMG I said jungle! Have fun doublejungle noob". Solche Leute könnte man glatt bannen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Juni 2013)

Das sind einfach die Leute mit nem Low PC. Das merkt man. Ich Joine, schreibe Mid als aller erstes und ein andere später meinte mal eben auch mid und er wäre doch erster ... Get PC


----------



## fgsd (9. Juni 2013)

Laut Riot gilt pick order>call^^ 

Und wenn da einer der Meinung ist Double Jungle oä. mit mir gehen zu müssen ist mir das inzwischen ziemlich egal, kann der ruhig machen. Ich reporte den dann, dann wir der entweder gebannt oder eben nicht. Denn mal ehrlich, das ist ein Match, und wenn ich vor einen picke dann nehme ich mir das Recht raus zu picken was ich will (wobei ich mich immer nochmal "entschuldige" dass ich einem was wegpicke) und wenn der mich dann trollt verliert der halt auch, ist eh nur EIN Match von ein paar hundert die man/ich im Jahr spielt/spiele...


----------



## Betschi (9. Juni 2013)

@MezzoMix Das passiert im DraftPick, hat also nichts mit nem schlechten PC zu tun.
@ fgsd Das ist auch richtig so, die Leute müssen ja kein Draft spielen, wenn sie sowieso auf die Pick Order nen scheiss geben


----------



## Leckrer (10. Juni 2013)

Durch gute Kommunikation lässt sich aber meistens ein Kompromiss finden


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (11. Juni 2013)

Oh yea, ich habe einen funktionierenden Corki-Build erschaffen. Kaum bis keine Manaprobleme, hoher DPS, ordentlicher Burst, viel Utility. Habe damit heute eine Runde gegen 'nen Kennen auf der Toplane, eine gegen Draven/Lulu und eine gegen Vayne/Taric gezockt und muss sagen, ich war überrascht, wie stark der Build ist. Draven war komplett chancenlos, selbst 2v1, Kennen hat mich nur beinahe gekillt ehe er selbst verreckt ist und die Vayne hat zwar gut gespielt, hatte aber ebenfalls keine Chance. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt hatte ich auch mit 1v2/3 nur geringe Probleme.
Items sind: 
Elder lizard, Botrk, Boots of Lucidity, Zephyr, Trinity, Warmogs/GA/w.e. defensiv
Reihenfolge kann natürlich je nach Bedarf angepasst werden. So happy, damit kann man Corki vernünftig spielen.


----------



## floh315 (11. Juni 2013)

im prinzip kann man für corki oder ezreal gleich builden.

blue ez bb.... patch 3.8 - die jungleritems werden generft 

endlich kein instakill mehr für ne leona lane dank junglecamp nerf auf 1:55


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (11. Juni 2013)

Manamune auf Corki ist dann doch eher suboptimal.
Naja, die 10 AD weniger werden jetzt wirklich nicht Blue Build killen.


----------



## nulchking (11. Juni 2013)

Proct denn BlotrK mit den Skills von Corki?
Wenn nicht ist einBT eher zu empfehlen


----------



## Leckrer (11. Juni 2013)

Was haltet ihr von Kha'Zix?


----------



## MrRazer (11. Juni 2013)

Er ist richtig gut wenn man ihn Spielen kann.


----------



## JPW (12. Juni 2013)

Ich finde es super, dass nicht mehr in jedem Spiel eine Lissandra ist.
Dann kann ich sie selbst spielen 

Beim Release waren die gespielten Lissandra-Spiele unglaublich hoch. 
Aber der Hype ist jetzt weg.
Lange Cooldowns und weniger Poke Schaden, dafür im Teamfight unglaublich OP. 
Natürlich macht eine gefeedete Liss super viel Schaden... 
Habe am 2. Oder 3. Tag nach Release einen Pentakill mit ihr gemacht


----------



## MrRazer (12. Juni 2013)

Ich seh sie in normal Games fast garnicht mehr.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (12. Juni 2013)

Ne, wird nicht geproct, aber Bt ist auf Corki generell ein weniger geeignetes Item. Habe ich immer wieder festellen müssen.


----------



## killer196 (13. Juni 2013)

hehe xD hab mir gestern einfach ma n smurf-acc gemacht, lvl 2 un so. Die ersten 2 spiele waren echt witzig, hab ich mehr als klar gecarried. im dritten hatten wir tatsächlich n jungler. ich war solo top (meine lieblingslane). Ich so am farmen.... ich war pantheon... und wurde ernsthaft von nem gankplank auseinandergenommen xDD aber so richtig böse  hatte 16 farm und 0:4 nach 20 min xD. Am ende stellte sich heraus: er war platin 2 und hatte ebenfalls n smurf acc ^^. wir haben dann noch n paar games mit den richtigen accs gespielt... war aber schon n scheiss gefühl erstma


----------



## MrRazer (13. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube ich leg mir auch mal nen zweit account zu  Die Champs die ich zum Großteil spiele sind eh ashe und yi also die sollte ich ja schnell bekommen.


----------



## Leckrer (16. Juni 2013)

Grade mit Kha Zix 9 - 1 verloren XD Ich finds super was man um die Uhrzeit ins Team kriegt. Ich war mid gegen Kassadin. Der ging mit 1 - 15 aus dem Match raus und wurde gecarryt XD Das ist mir noch nie passiert in meiner gesamten Zeit mit LoL das jemand mit dieser KD gecarryt wurde


----------



## floh315 (16. Juni 2013)

ist bei euch eigentlich einer dabei der mit proxy Singed umgehen kann bzw spielen?


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juni 2013)

Naja, habs mal probiert, aber richtig funktioniert hats nicht


----------



## MrRazer (17. Juni 2013)

Proxy Singed ist soooo ekelhaft bäh 
Ich bin gerade dabei Cho Gath ap Mitte zu spielen erstes Match online gleich 4/0/13 gespielt hat richtig Bock gemacht


----------



## floh315 (17. Juni 2013)

bringen eigtl minions vision? wenn man himterm 2. tower seinen farm rauszieht, geben dannn die minions vision?


----------



## floh315 (17. Juni 2013)

was maxte auf cho gth? wenn du fast 100% mit q triffst würd ich ma riss cho gath spielen. Der dmg ist abartig


edit:sry Doppelpost


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Juni 2013)

Ich würd den Schrei auf Mid zuerst maxen. Allein, weil es m.M.n. der mächtigste Silence ist, da er zu den drei längsten @max gehört und AoE ist. Danach den Riss.


----------



## target2804 (17. Juni 2013)

floh315 schrieb:


> was maxte auf cho gth? wenn du fast 100% mit q triffst würd ich ma riss cho gath spielen. Der dmg ist abartig
> 
> edit:sry Doppelpost




Auf jeden fall das w maximieren. Macht mehr dmg als das q

Ich fange in der Mitte mit q e w an, dann w maximieren


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. Juni 2013)

Mmh ich seh in vielen Builds das man W first maxen soll aber ich habs noch nie ausprobiert. Finde Q irgendwie besser einsetzbar


----------



## target2804 (17. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Mmh ich seh in vielen Builds das man W first maxen soll aber ich habs noch nie ausprobiert. Finde Q irgendwie besser einsetzbar



Q braucht viel mehr Mana als w und q ist schwerer zu treffen bzw macht weniger Schaden.


----------



## nulchking (18. Juni 2013)

Auf gehts, endlich in der Promo zu Gold <3


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Juni 2013)

Hab atm keine Zeit für Rankeds.


----------



## floh315 (19. Juni 2013)

und für normals ?


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2013)

Kaum


----------



## nulchking (19. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich, war die reinste Qual ​


----------



## Leckrer (19. Juni 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lass mich in Ruhe...ich bin kurz davor wieder in B5 abzusteigen. Als Supporter hat man so dermaßen wenig Einfluss auf Focus und Damage.


----------



## Betschi (19. Juni 2013)

Wieder mal Corki gespielt... Hätte es lieber sein lassen


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2013)

Yep, Cork ist einfach zu ineffektiv...


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (19. Juni 2013)

Man darf Corki nicht wie den typischen ADC spielen. Es gibt Items, die sehr viel besser mit seinen Skills scalen.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2013)

Sheen?!


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (19. Juni 2013)

Lizard Elder, Botrk, Zephyr, Warmogs/Randuins/Guardian Angel, Last Whisper, Trinity Force/Infinity


----------



## Timsu (19. Juni 2013)

Bald kein AP Yi mehr
Heute nochmal gespielt, geht richtig ab.


----------



## MrRazer (19. Juni 2013)

Wie spielt ihr Cho Gath AP in der Mitte von den Items her?


----------



## target2804 (19. Juni 2013)

rod of ages 
danach je nachdem ob ich eher tanky bin oder halt nicht.


----------



## MrRazer (19. Juni 2013)

Was ist mit bald kein AP yi mehr?Wer will mir mein Main klauen


----------



## nulchking (19. Juni 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Lass mich in Ruhe...ich bin kurz davor wieder in B5 abzusteigen. Als Supporter hat man so dermaßen wenig Einfluss auf Focus und Damage.


 
Supporter haben mehr einfluss auf der Botlane als Jungler oder ADc


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2013)

Nicht so in Bronze


----------



## Leckrer (19. Juni 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so in Bronze



Richtig... ;/

Wenn mein draven mit 4 - 1 immer ganz vorne rumgurkt kann ich nix machen außer ihn tausendmal darauf hinweisen und mir beim
Death an den Kopp greifen.


----------



## Timsu (19. Juni 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Was ist mit bald kein AP yi mehr?Wer will mir mein Main klauen


 
Soll ein rework geben, bei dem nichts mehr auf AP skaliert.


----------



## target2804 (19. Juni 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Was ist mit bald kein AP yi mehr?Wer will mir mein Main klauen



Ap yi Main? Trolololol


----------



## nulchking (20. Juni 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Nicht so in Bronze


 
Natürlich ist alles anders in Bronze. Das entscheidende ist dann den richtigen supporter zu picken und ihn zu protecten/eine disengage möglichkeit für ihn zu schaffen


----------



## Leckrer (20. Juni 2013)

Also mit blitzcrank war nichts zu machen. Hatte glaube ich 2 - 4 - 15 oder sowas.


----------



## MrRazer (20. Juni 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ap yi Main? Trolololol



Warum den nicht?Ich spiele ehh momentan nur normals.Vielleicht ist Main der Falsche ausdruck,aber er ist einer meiner bevorzugten Champs.


----------



## SiQ (20. Juni 2013)

Gestern von euch einer logiX gegen ServerForge gesehen? Super spannendes Spiel!


----------



## floh315 (20. Juni 2013)

soll yi nur weniger ap/garkeine skalierungeb kriegen? oder ein komplett neues attacken set?


----------



## killer196 (20. Juni 2013)

Attacken sollen dieselben sein. Die sklalierung von ap wird schlechter.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Juni 2013)

Also nur ein Nerf... Das wird aber sicher nur wenige davon abhalten, ihn auf AP zu spielen.


----------



## Leckrer (20. Juni 2013)

Ich bin grade ne komplette Division komplett abgestiegen... Bronze 5 0 LP innerhalb von paar Stunden


----------



## Timsu (20. Juni 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Also nur ein Nerf... Das wird aber sicher nur wenige davon abhalten, ihn auf AP zu spielen.


 
Nein, seine Q soll gar nicht mehr auf AP skalieren.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (20. Juni 2013)

[Updated] Master Yi Visual Upgrade and Kit Rework - Now with More Information - News - Reign of Gaming
AP-Skalierung auf'm Q ist eine Möglichkeit, die noch immer in Betracht gezogen wird (siehe Link).


----------



## Leckrer (21. Juni 2013)

Janna 1 - 2 - 37 Loose...mal was neues!


----------



## MrRazer (21. Juni 2013)

MF 14/0/16 und wir haben gewonnen ohne das wer von uns gestorben ist


----------



## killer196 (24. Juni 2013)

This is how to deal real Damage 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war n schönes game


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Juni 2013)

Die Built von GP ist ja mal sehr kreativ


----------



## killer196 (24. Juni 2013)

Super ja  genauso viel hat er auch ausgehalten: nichts .
Zu mir: ich hatte 2500 crit ;D


----------



## target2804 (24. Juni 2013)

V.a. Weil die 2. infinity Edge mal so Garnichts bringt 

Und n gut gestackter nasus ist eh op


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn schon Gangplank, dann folgendermaßen: IE, Warmogs, Atmas, Manamune, Boots und je nach Vorliebe dann noch ein letztes Item.


----------



## SiQ (2. Juli 2013)

Du hast mehr Looses als Wins in normal Games ><


----------



## Leckrer (2. Juli 2013)

ich auch 4 stück...kriegs einfach nicht Positiv... letztes Game  2 - 12 ap yi support der alle cs stealt und 2 - 7 jayce top der richtig kacke ist. Ich first time Ezreal...geil


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Juli 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Du hast mehr Looses als Wins in normal Games ><


 
Who cares?
Mal ganz ehrlich, was soll so eine Aussage?


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Juli 2013)

eben, in normals darf man machen was man will


----------



## MrRazer (3. Juli 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> ich auch 4 stück...kriegs einfach nicht Positiv... letztes Game  2 - 12 ap yi support der alle cs stealt und 2 - 7 jayce top der richtig kacke ist. Ich first time Ezreal...geil



Ap yi support  Das ist ja mal nen troll pick


----------



## Leckrer (3. Juli 2013)

naja wayne^^ Bin gleich wieder positiv in 2 Wins


----------



## MrRazer (4. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei mich von nem besseren Trainieren zu lassen.Macht eigentlich fun


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Juli 2013)

Schade, was grad mit EG passiert. Ihre Leistungen sind in letzter Zeit ernüchtend gewesen. Es scheint so, dass sie sich im Gegensatz zu den anderen Teams nicht verbessern.


----------



## Fexzz (7. Juli 2013)

Sind die bei LoL auch so schlecht? In DotA 2 neigen sie dazu, gerne mal Spiele zu thrown 

Darum wird die Seite hier auch immer gut gefüttert 

EGThrows

Wenn man unten auf "EG's last throw" clickt kommt man ins Archiv. Aber für nicht Dota Spieler ist das wohl eher uninteressant.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juli 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Sind die bei LoL auch so schlecht? In DotA 2 neigen sie dazu, gerne mal Spiele zu thrown


 
Naja, sie galten Ende von Season 2 als mit die besten der Welt (damals noch unter CLG.eu), aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Einfach verschenktes Potential.


Ein interessanter Vergleich DotA-LoL, der meinen, zugegebenermaßen recht kurzen Ausflug zu DotA2 recht gut wiederspiegelt:
A comprehensive comparison of Dota 2 and League of Legends | Guides, News | PC Gamer


----------



## HonkeyCJ (9. Juli 2013)

Eure Meinung zu Garen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juli 2013)

m.M.n. langweilig zu spielen, kaum CC (der Silence wird kaum einen ADC interessieren, jedenfalls die, an die du damit rankommst), dafür aber recht Tanky und recht viel Schaden für die Tankyness, allerdings auch keinen guten Gapcloser. So in etwa "Kiting-Opfer No.1".


----------



## HonkeyCJ (9. Juli 2013)

Ja Kiting ist der Alptraum merke es immer öfter. Ich frage auch aus dem Grund weil ich, wenn ich ihn spiele (Top), 80% gewinne und dann immer sowas wie "Garen OP NOOB Champ" kommt. Silver-Niveau also wirklich nichts atemberaubendes...


----------



## Fexzz (10. Juli 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, sie galten Ende von Season 2 als mit die besten der Welt (damals noch unter CLG.eu), aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Einfach verschenktes Potential.
> 
> 
> Ein interessanter Vergleich DotA-LoL, der meinen, zugegebenermaßen recht kurzen Ausflug zu DotA2 recht gut wiederspiegelt:
> A comprehensive comparison of Dota 2 and League of Legends | Guides, News | PC Gamer


 
Joa, der Bericht ist ganz gut geschrieben. Endlich mal ein Magazin das nicht von Riot bestochen wurde und die Mechaniken in den Himmel lobt. Sie schreibens ganz gut: Riot will, dass League of Legends Spaß macht und das manchmal auf kosten der Balance. Passt genau in meine Erinnerung (600 Spiele in 2 Jahren ab Beta.)

Auch find ichs gut, dass sie beschrieben, warum DotA langsamer wirkt, aber eigentlich schneller ist (Turn Rate, Attack Animation etc., auch wenn sie leider nicht auf die Gründe dieser Mechaniken eingegangen sind.)

Aber als jemand, der beide Spiele gespielt hat (LoL mehr als DotA, ungefähr 250 Spiele Dota im Moment) muss ich sagen, dass Leute, die sich in dem Genre verbessern wollen bei Dota besser aufgehoben sind, da es wesentlich Skillabhängiger und variabler ist.

Es ist mittlerweile 1 Jahr her, seitdem ich LoL das letzte Mal gespielt habe und das Meta ist noch das selbe wie zuvor. Bruiser Top, AP Carry Mid, AD Carry + Support bot und 'nen Jungler. Hier und da gibts in Pro-Games mal 'ne Variation und das wars.
Bei Dota ist das erheblich variabler. Man kann sich 10 Pro-Spiele angucken und ich garantiere, dass man mindestens 5 verschiedene Lane-Aufstellungen sieht.

Und was die Mechaniken angeht: Jeder der Objektiv beide Spiele vergleicht muss sich einfach eingestehen, dass das Dota Gameplay komplexer ist. Runen, Creep-Pullen/stacken, Denying (man kann übrigens auch Helden denien unter gegebenen Umständen), keinen Guardian Angel (Ausnahme: Aegis of Immortality, die beim Kill von Roshan droppt (Gegenstück zu Baron Nashor). Hält 6 Minuten, Roshan respawnt nach 10.)

Und wie der Bericht-Schreiber schon geschrieben hat: Dota bestraft für Fehler. Manakosten sind extrem hoch, der Manapool klein. Man verliert Gold beim Tod, der Gegner bekommt Gold für den Kill -> die Lücke zwischen den Spielern wird größer. LoL ist da wesentlich spaßorientierter: Man kommt für jeden Creep, der stirbt volle XP, da kein Denying. Man kann jederzeit umsonst zurück in die Basis teleportieren. Bei Dota kann man zwar über die ganze Map teleportieren (allerdings nur zu befreundeten Gebäuden (oder mit dem richtigen Item auch zu Creeps), allerdings kostet die Teleport-Scroll 135 Gold und hat einen 60 sekündigen Cooldown.)

Fakt ist: Beide Spiele haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. LoL ist eher etwas casual und einfacher zu lernen, Dota ist härter und bietet mehr Möglichkeiten, Skill einfließen zu lassen und ist aufgrund der komplexeren Mechaniken in MEINEN Augen das bessere E-Sport Spiel.

Das größte Contra auf der Seite von LoL ist Riot. Riot wird von der LoL Community immer gefeiert und schön geredet, dabei ist es eins der gierigsten und egoistischsten Unternehmen in der E-Sport Szene. Jeder der sich mal die rosarote Sonnenbrille absetzt und sich mal mit der Hintergrundgeschichte von Riot und DotA auseinander setzt (oder gesetzt hat) wird wissen was ich meine. Stichwort: Heldenideen für LoL (Teemo, Rammus nur zwei Beispiele) von der join-dota Community geklaut etc. Versuchen Profi-Teams zu zwingen ihre anderen ARTS Teams zu droppen wenn sie ein League of Legends Team wollen etcpp.

Najo, das waren meine 2 Cents. Bin offen für Diskussionen -> no Flame plx.

Edit: Oh man, ich hab mir den Bericht jetzt noch mal in aller Ruhe durchgelesen und ich muss mein Lob da doch zurücknehmen. Sie gehen viel zu sehr auf die positiven Seiten von LoL ein und bashen die Schwächen von DotA, Dinge die es in beiden Spiele gibt fangen mit "XYZ is Dota's version of LoLs ZZZ". Der Testbericht von Dota 2 von denen ist auch subjektiv ^5. 0/10, zu schade.

Edit 2 : Oh und fast vergessen: Der Detailgrad und Production Value in DotA 2 sind einfach um tausendprozent höher...


----------



## nulchking (10. Juli 2013)

LoL ist nicht wirklich einfacher zu lernen als DotA, es mag zwar einfacher erscheinen, aber durch den schnelleren Spielstyle fallen andere Dinge ins Gewicht als bei DotA
Und es gibt auch nicht nur ein Meta, so gesehen gibt es eigentlich kein Meta, es wird die Kombi gespielt die einfach am besten momentan ist. 
Das Problem an DotA ist halt einfach, das es gefühlt wesentlich langsamer als LoL ist, es spielt sich alles irgendwie schwerfälliger in DotA.

Und wo ist bitte Riot ein Contra Punkt?
Es ist halt einfach eine Firma, die momentan den Esport wohl mehr fördert als Valve oder Blizzard, und die auch mittlerweile einen sehr guten Austausch mit der Community hat.


----------



## Fexzz (10. Juli 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> LoL ist nicht wirklich einfacher zu lernen als DotA, es mag zwar einfacher erscheinen, aber durch den schnelleren Spielstyle fallen andere Dinge ins Gewicht als bei DotA
> Und es gibt auch nicht nur ein Meta, so gesehen gibt es eigentlich kein Meta, es wird die Kombi gespielt die einfach am besten momentan ist.
> Das Problem an DotA ist halt einfach, das es gefühlt wesentlich langsamer als LoL ist, es spielt sich alles irgendwie schwerfälliger in DotA.
> 
> ...


 
Ahaha. Riot versucht den E-Sport zu fördern. I see. Communitys bestehlen und sich selbst bereichern nennst du also fördern? Whatever, hier wird eh keine konstruktive sachliche Diskussion zu führen sein.

Und LoL ist einfacher zu lernen. Ich habe wie bereits gesagt in beiden Spiele mehr als 300 Stunden Spielzeit. Nunja, DotA ist vor wenigen Stunden offiziell released worden,

bin gespannt ob Riot jetzt ihr Pay2Play-Heroes System droppt, um weniger Spieler an Dota zu verlieren.


----------



## target2804 (10. Juli 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ahaha. Riot versucht den E-Sport zu fördern. I see.  Communitys bestehlen und sich selbst bereichern nennst du also fördern?  Whatever, hier wird eh keine konstruktive sachliche Diskussion zu  führen sein.
> 
> Und LoL ist einfacher zu lernen. Ich habe wie  bereits gesagt in beiden Spiele mehr als 300 Stunden Spielzeit. Nunja,  DotA ist vor wenigen Stunden offiziell released worden,
> 
> bin gespannt ob Riot jetzt ihr Pay2Play-Heroes System droppt, um weniger Spieler an Dota zu verlieren.


 

Mein Smurf hat mittlerweile 96 Champs, alle kostenlos erspielt. Das "pay2play" argument ist also bullshit.
LOL ist einfacher zu lernen? auch bullshit. in dota war ich genauso schnell drin.

Mir fehlt bei deiner aussage noch der beleg dafür, dass riot die community bestiehlt und sich selbst bereichert. ohne diesen ist nämlich dein ganzer post bullshit


----------



## nulchking (10. Juli 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ahaha. Riot versucht den E-Sport zu fördern. I see. Communitys bestehlen und sich selbst bereichern nennst du also fördern? Whatever, hier wird eh keine konstruktive sachliche Diskussion zu führen sein.
> 
> Und LoL ist einfacher zu lernen. Ich habe wie bereits gesagt in beiden Spiele mehr als 300 Stunden Spielzeit. Nunja, DotA ist vor wenigen Stunden offiziell released worden,
> 
> bin gespannt ob Riot jetzt ihr Pay2Play-Heroes System droppt, um weniger Spieler an Dota zu verlieren.


 
Warum wird es hier nicht möglich sein eine Diskussion zu führen?
Ich habe einfach meinen Standpunkt zu deinen Argumenten  dargelegt, mehr nicht.

Natürlich versucht Riot den Esports zu fördern, beispielsweise die wöchentlichen LCS Streams haben im Durchnschnitt 110.000 Zuschauer, Riot hat in eigene Studios in NA investiert, sponsert meist den Größteil der Preisgelder und zieht neue Sponsoren an Bord. Es werden mehr und mehr Server bereitgestellt und es wird sehr fix auf Bugs reagiert. Und LoL ist nicht einfacher zu lernen, ich habe 2 Games in DotA gemacht und das Grundsystem ist ja das gleiche nur das sich DotA wesentlich langsamer anfühlt, was die meisten wohl abschreckt.

Riot ist wohl mit die fairste F2P Firma die ich kenne, und das System sich neue Helden zu erspielen hat nochmal einen eigenen Anreiz. Wer alles sofort haben möchte muss halt Geld investieren


----------



## Craganmore (10. Juli 2013)

Ich Finde das bei DotA eher nen Nachteil, das man dort von anfang an alle Champs hat. Ist irgendwie keine Herrausforderung, bei lol freut man sich immer wenn man sich nen Champ leisten kann, oder Runen usw. 
Außerdem bekomm ich bei DotA so tolle Truhen nachm Game damit ich mir für Geld nen Schlüssel kaufen kann echt geil.
Deswegen wird DotA 2 auch nie die Spieleranzahl erreichen, die lol hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Juli 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Beide Spiele haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. LoL ist eher etwas casual und einfacher zu lernen, Dota ist härter und bietet mehr Möglichkeiten, Skill einfließen zu lassen und ist aufgrund der komplexeren Mechaniken in MEINEN Augen das bessere E-Sport Spiel.


 
Es hat die Möglichkeiten ANDEREN Skill einfließen zu lassen als in LoL.
Ein Spiel das übrigens Verlierer stärker bestraft ist härter für die Verlierer, aber "leichter" für die Gewinner. Je weniger man kleine Erfolge belohnt, desto härter es zu gewinnen!
Ich halte das beides für Jacke wie Hose, was jetzt "besserer" E-Sport ist!


----------



## SiQ (11. Juli 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Es hat die Möglichkeiten ANDEREN Skill einfließen zu lassen als in LoL.
> Ein Spiel das übrigens Verlierer stärker bestraft ist härter für die Verlierer, aber "leichter" für die Gewinner. Je weniger man kleine Erfolge belohnt, desto härter es zu gewinnen!
> Ich halte das beides für Jacke wie Hose, was jetzt "besserer" E-Sport ist!



Von der Zuschauerperspektive muss man sagen, dass LoL deutlich übersichtlicher und verständlicher ist als DotA, dennoch denke ich, dass der Anspruch bei DotA höher ist.


----------



## MrRazer (13. Juli 2013)

Würdet ihr sagen das es in LoL Sinn macht sich auf eine Lane oder Champ Art zuspezialisieren z.B Carry oder Tank?Ich spiele nicht mit einem Team wo ich eine feste Position habe.Bin auch noch nicht Level 30. Momentan bin spiel ich meist ADC und kauf auch momentan fast nur Carry's 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Meinung.


----------



## Laudian (13. Juli 2013)

Ja, es macht definitiv Sinn sich zu spezialisieren. Eigentlich alle "Pro's" haben ihre feste Position, allerdings heißt das nicht dass die auf den anderen Positionen schlecht wären.
Wenn du vorhast Ranked zu spielen solltest du dich definitiv spezialisieren, aber immer im Kopf behalten, dass du diese Position nicht immer bekommen wirst sondern auch mal supporten oder junglen musst.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Juli 2013)

Jo, ich habe auch meine 2 Hauptpositionen (Mid und ADC), Supp und Top geht auch noch. Jungle bin ich aber echt schwach


----------



## nulchking (13. Juli 2013)

Naja ich denke das man vor Platin nichts wirklich mainen muss, da es keinen Unterschied macht. 
Calle auch keine Rollen mehr und Picke das worauf ich grade Lust habe


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Juli 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ja, es macht definitiv Sinn sich zu spezialisieren. Eigentlich alle "Pro's" haben ihre feste Position, allerdings heißt das nicht dass die auf den anderen Positionen schlecht wären.


 
Die switchen aber auch zwischen Positionen...
z.B. Bei Fnatic ist letztens Yellowstar von ADC auf Support geswitcht nachdem NRated gegangen ist. Oder im "neuen" NIP-Team ist extinkt bis zur Aufnahme Mid-Laner gewesen, jetzt Toplaner. Gambits neuer Supp Darker hat vorher eig. gar nichts gemaint.


----------



## target2804 (13. Juli 2013)

gemaint


----------



## Fexzz (14. Juli 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Mein Smurf hat mittlerweile 96 Champs, alle kostenlos erspielt. Das "pay2play" argument ist also bullshit.
> LOL ist einfacher zu lernen? auch bullshit. in dota war ich genauso schnell drin.
> 
> Mir fehlt bei deiner aussage noch der beleg dafür, dass riot die community bestiehlt und sich selbst bereichert. ohne diesen ist nämlich dein ganzer post bullshit


 
Hey, sorry war für nen Kurztripp im Urlaub (Schweden ist echt toll, vorallem dass man überall campen darf  )

Ich wollte auch nicht aggressiv rüberkommen oder so, also falls es so gewesen ist, bitte ich es zu entschuldigen.

Was das Riot Ding angeht -> Dota Vs LoL (Just a simple question) : leagueoflegends Da lässt sich einiges nachlesen. (Objektiv lesen.)  Ich weiß, es sieht alles so aus als würde Riot nur versuchen, den E-Sport zu fördern. Aber eigentlich wollen sie nur LoL fördern und jegliche Competition eliminieren. 

Allein was Pendragon alles abgezogen hat, als er das dota-allstars Forum vor einigen Jahren statt für ein paar Tage für ganze 2 oder 3 Jahre down genommen hat und dann schon insgeheim die Riot Devs da drangelassen hat, vorallem an die Community Hero Ideen find ich einfach unmöglich.

Ich hab nichts gegen Wettbewerb in einer Szene, wenn jemand versucht sein Spiel zu promoten, aber der einzige Grund, warum LoL derzeit so bekannt ist, ist dass Riot mit Geld um sich wirft. Allein die Dreamhack Summer Startseite letzens hat gezeigt, dass Riot unglaublich viel Geld darein geschmissen haben muss.



nulchking schrieb:


> Riot ist wohl mit die fairste F2P Firma die ich kenne, und das System sich neue Helden zu erspielen hat nochmal einen eigenen Anreiz. Wer alles sofort haben möchte muss halt Geld investieren



Das ist die fairste Methode? Mich hats immer ziemlich gestört. Mein Main Account hat rund 400 Games und da hab ich nichtmal ansatzweise alle Heroes freigeschaltet. LoL ist afaik das letzte Game im Genre,
das nicht alle Heroes freigegeben hat. Da gefällt mir das System bei HoN und DotA besser, NUR für Cosmetics zu zahlen. 

Gruß,

Fexzz

Edit: Und nochmal: Ich habe NICHTS gegen LoL per se.


----------



## Laudian (14. Juli 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Mein Main Account hat rund 400 Games und da hab ich nichtmal ansatzweise alle Heroes freigeschaltet.


 
Man braucht ja auch einfach nicht alle Champions, außer man möchte wirklich professionell spielen. Und wer das macht kann sich mit Sicherheit alle Champions freischalten ohne Geld dafür zu bezahlen.

Außerdem sind ja jede Woche 10 Champions gratis spielbar, sodass auch Gelegenheitsspieler Abwechslung haben können, ohne Geld zu zahlen.

Und Sry, aber 400 Games sind für LoL jetzt mal wirklich garnichts. Etwa 200 Spiele braucht man ja schon um auf Level 30 zu kommen, und das ist dann vergleichbar zu dem was das Tutorial in anderen Spielen ist.


----------



## Fexzz (14. Juli 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Man braucht ja auch einfach nicht alle Champions, außer man möchte wirklich professionell spielen. Und wer das macht kann sich mit Sicherheit alle Champions freischalten ohne Geld dafür zu bezahlen.
> 
> Außerdem sind ja jede Woche 10 Champions gratis spielbar, sodass auch Gelegenheitsspieler Abwechslung haben können, ohne Geld zu zahlen.
> 
> Und Sry, aber 400 Games sind für LoL jetzt mal wirklich garnichts. Etwa 200 Spiele braucht man ja schon um auf Level 30 zu kommen, und das ist dann vergleichbar zu dem was das Tutorial in anderen Spielen ist.


 
400 Games nur auf meinem Main. Ich hab noch 4-5 Smurfs die zusammen auch nochmal 200 - 300 haben.


----------



## target2804 (14. Juli 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> 400 Games nur auf meinem Main. Ich hab noch 4-5 Smurfs die zusammen auch nochmal 200 - 300 haben.


 
ist trotzdem n witz^^
ich selbst hab auch eher wenige spiele und bei mir sind es 800 Wins im 5v5^^ also ca. 1600games 5v5
ca 300 wins nochmal bei 3v3, also ungefähr 600 games.
macht zusammen 2200


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Juli 2013)

Gut, 400 oder halt 700 Games sind nicht viel, aber ich halte es immerhin für mehr als genug um zu entscheiden zu können, was einem gefällt!


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Juli 2013)

Bin bei 1900 normalen 5vs5, dazu ein paar Dutzend 3vs3, 200 ARAMs, und etwa 300 Rankeds, macht zusammen rund 2500 Matches.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (14. Juli 2013)

Ich bin bei rund 3000 Games. Allerdings werden das nicht mehr mehr werden, der Patcher hat bei 3.9 nämlich entschieden, dass ich das Spiel nicht mehr spielen müsste ('Unspecified error'). Auch nach versuchter Reparatur. Somit bin ich mit diesem Spiel endlich durch und muss die tolle Community nicht mehr ertragen.  Danke, Riot!


----------



## MrRazer (14. Juli 2013)

Ich nehm dein account falls du ihn nicht mehr brauchst  Aber vielleicht kriegst du es ja noch mal heile


----------



## target2804 (15. Juli 2013)

einfach komplett neu installieren wäre wohl zu einfach gewesen. stattdessen einfach nicht mehr spielen! top idee


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (15. Juli 2013)

Fand ich nämlich auch, target. Beste Idee seit Jahren.  

Den Acc möchte ich niemandem andrehen.  ~10mal gebannt und man weiß nicht, wann es wieder dazu kommen wird. Das Tribunal hängt da ja immer ein paar Monate hinterher, so 8-10.


----------



## target2804 (15. Juli 2013)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Fand ich nämlich auch, target. Beste Idee seit Jahren.
> 
> Den Acc möchte ich niemandem andrehen.  ~10mal gebannt und man weiß nicht, wann es wieder dazu kommen wird. Das Tribunal hängt da ja immer ein paar Monate hinterher, so 8-10.


 
das mit den bans würde ich echt ernst nehmen^^
n kollege von mir hat vor 4 wochen perma-ban bekommen. und er spielte schon fast diamond


----------



## JPW (15. Juli 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> das mit den bans würde ich echt ernst nehmen^^
> n kollege von mir hat vor 4 wochen perma-ban bekommen. und er spielte schon fast diamond


 
Für einen Perma muss man aber schon ordentlich was aufgefressen haben und vor allem nach Ban weiter geflamet haben. 
Ich hatte noch nie einen aber ich flame ziemlich viel. Da frage ich mich wie schlimm die Leute flamen müssen damit sie gebannt werden


----------



## target2804 (15. Juli 2013)

ich flame momentan auch oft und bekomme nur verwarnungen, keine bans.
der kollege hat immer gelfamed. allerdings spielt der auch verdammt gut und regt sich auf, wenn man nur den kleinsten fehler macht^^


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (21. Juli 2013)

Na, is' ja mal wieder tot hier.
...jedenfalls bin ich schwach geworden und hab's doch noch mal gesogen.  Ursprünglich nur für'n paar Normals und ARAMs mit 'nem Kollegen, der vor ein paar Wochen angefangen hat, doch bin ich mit dem Smurf jetzt wieder in der Soloq gelandet und terrorisiere die Newbies 'n bissl.  Grade letzte Runde 'ne Lvl 30 Nidalee abgefertigt (Keine Ahnung, was die in dem Game zu suchen hatte. 20 volle Runenseiten, Gold IV, Matchmaking at it's best). Mit AP Corki, oder, wie ich ihn nenne, OP Corki. Aber bitte nicht nachmachen, wenn den zu viele spielen, wird er nur wieder generft.  Wer doch mal gucken will, was OP Corki so mit Newbies anstellt (wenn ich nicht getrollt werde, Duo mid und dergleichen sind in dem Lvl halt nicht grade selten), Borknazar heißt der Acc.


----------



## MrRazer (21. Juli 2013)

Ich hab letzten auch mit einem Kollegen gespielt der meinte er sei tausendmal besser als ich ^^ Erstmal ne runde 1 vs. 1 er Jax ich Cho und ihn erstmal auseinander genommen(GG ap Cho ^^) Dann meinte er lass mal ne Runde Aram also gesucht match gefunden er annie ich mf er 2/10/3 ich 15/1/12 er hat die ganze Zeit geflamt von wegen ich spiele so passiv und annie sein ein Kack champ.Ich habe einfach nur gelacht ^^


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (21. Juli 2013)

Gnadenlose Selbstüberschätzung.  Dunning-Kruger-Effekt lässt grüßen.

Letztens hatte ich auch wieder so 'nen netten Menschen im Team; hab, wie ich's eigentlich immer zu tun pflege, wenn ich smurfe, insta mid gecallt und Corki gelockt (ich weiß, das ist auch nicht unbedingt die feine Art, aber ich möchte die Spiele halt gerne so schnell wie möglich gewinnen) und genannte Person tat dasselbe, nur etwa 20 Sekunden später. Hat dann auch nichts weiter gesagt, als ich meinte, dass ich mid wäre. Ingame dann jedoch machte er einen auf Unschuldslamm und meinte, er hätte mid als Erster gecallt und dass ich ein gemeiner Lügner wäre, den man reporten müsste - natürlich im All-Chat. Die Trolls lassen sich echt immer wieder was Neues einfallen. 

Sry foar Denglisch.


----------



## MrRazer (21. Juli 2013)

Haha ja kann ich.Deswegen bin ich immer mindestens mit einem Premade wenn ich 5 vs. 5 spiele, sodass ich mit ihm bot gehen kann und ich meine main position ADC spielen kann.Sonst spiele ich in letzter Zeit viel solo 3vs.3 oder Aram.Da gibt es wenigstens kein Streit welche Lane...


----------



## floh315 (23. Juli 2013)

am liebsten immer noch 5er pbe da muss man nicht immer so Stress in der champselect machen


----------



## MrRazer (23. Juli 2013)

Oh ja  Leider hab ich kein direktes Pre5 Team :\
So leute soll ich mir lieber Rumble oder Darius kaufen als Toplaner.Warum Toplaner und warum diese?Weil sie im Angebot sind und ich auch Toplaner brauch außer Voli und Rengar und (Tresh)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn du die noch nicht gespielt hast: Keinen!
Ansonsten gibt es einerseits genug F2P Champs, die auf der Toplane viable sind, die du ausprobieren kannst, diese Woche z.B. Diana, Udyr, Shen, Nidalee, Kha'Zix, Fizz, andererseits gibt es noch genug "günstige" Toplaner im Shop, wie Ryze, Garen, Warwick, Kayle, Nunu, Jax, Malphite, Cho'gath, Mundo, Nasus, Singed, Udyr, Tryndamere.
Ansonsten wären beide eine gute Wahl, wobei Rumble mit seinem verlässlichen, hohen AoE-Schaden durch den Ulti schon eher mein Favorit wäre.


----------



## MrRazer (23. Juli 2013)

Also Toplaner besitze ich momentan Rengar,Voli,Garen,Tryn,Cho. Ok dann teste ich diese erstmal die F2P.Trotzdem kaufe ich mir mal Rumble,obwohl ich noch Midlaner brauch...


----------



## Betschi (23. Juli 2013)

Rumble geht auch hervorragend Midlane


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juli 2013)

Betschi schrieb:


> Rumble geht auch hervorragend Midlane


 
Rumble geht überall gut, wo man Leute mit dem Flammenwerfer rumscheuchen kann!


----------



## MrRazer (23. Juli 2013)

Na dann währe das doch ein guter kauf oder? Wen ich überlege das ich 6ADC hab  Da werden wohl auch mal richtige Ap carry nötig.


----------



## SiQ (23. Juli 2013)

Ich spiele in letzter Zeit Darius sehr gerne. Gerade bei nem Smurf unterschätzen alle den dmg over time und wundern sich warum sie verkacken. Zudem kann man mit dem stark auf def gehen und haut trotzdem rein. Ist aber Geschmackssache, Rumble mag ich auch.


----------



## Laudian (23. Juli 2013)

Also, Rumble ist extrem Skilllastig durch sein Hitze-System. Außerdem ist Rumble auf der Lane alles andere als einfach zu spielen, dafür ist er später in den Teamfights natürlich ne Wucht.

Darius dagegen ist extrem stark auf der Toplane und eher einfach zu spielen, dafür ist er in den Teamfights aber recht schwach wenn er bis dahin nicht wenigstens 5:0 steht.

Sehr beliebt und stark auf der Toplane sind zur Zeit auch Kennen und Wukong. Yorick ist auch nicht zu verachten. Und Malphite sollte ich auch nicht vergessen, der ist auch extrem stark zur Zeit.

Cho dagegen sehe ich atm überhaupt nicht als Toplaner. Der ist eher ein reiner Ap-Mid, weil er auf der Top zu leicht geganked und ausgelevelt wird. Nasus sieht man zur Zeit eigentlich auch nur im Jungle und nicht mehr Top.

Falls du mal Toplane-Training machen willst, ich bin gerne dabei  Ich hab auch die meisten Champs die man Top spielen kann.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juli 2013)

Naja, es stimmt schon, dass Cho und Nasus auf der Toplane bis auf ihr CC keinen Escape haben und dafür sehr leicht gegankt werden können, wenn man overextendet, allerdings haben sie ziemlich viel Sustain und sind eigentlich glücklich damit, den ganzen Tag zu farmen. Also eher zu empfehlen, wenn man eine ruhige Lane schieben will (wie auch Malphite).


----------



## target2804 (24. Juli 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, es stimmt schon, dass Cho und Nasus auf der Toplane bis auf ihr CC keinen Escape haben und dafür sehr leicht gegankt werden können, wenn man overextendet, allerdings haben sie ziemlich viel Sustain und sind eigentlich glücklich damit, den ganzen Tag zu farmen. Also eher zu empfehlen, wenn man eine ruhige Lane schieben will (wie auch Malphite).


 

kann ich so bestätigen. zwar sieht cho gegen einen Warwick komplett nutzlos aus, aber gegen das meiste andere überaupt kein problem.
man regeneriert so schnell sein leben, wird richtig richtig dick. selbst wenn ich nach 20min keine boots habe und toplane gegankt werde, kann ich einfach ganz gemütlich zurück zum tower laufen und habe noch die hälfte meiner HP


----------



## floh315 (24. Juli 2013)

wer spielt schon ww xD


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Juli 2013)

Gestern hatte ein Freund von mir einen Penta mit WW


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juli 2013)

floh315 schrieb:


> wer spielt schon ww xD


 
Statistisch gesehen wirst du ihn in jedem 20. Spiel sehen!


----------



## Laudian (24. Juli 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> zwar sieht cho gegen einen Warwick komplett nutzlos aus, aber gegen das meiste andere überaupt kein problem.


 
Wollen wir das mal ausprobieren ?


----------



## Betschi (24. Juli 2013)

Utility Masteries WW FTW


----------



## target2804 (25. Juli 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Wollen wir das mal ausprobieren ?


 WW ist deshalb so gut, weil er mit seinem Q prozentualen schaden zum leben macht und er mit jedem mal, wo cho die ulti stackt einfach mehr dmg drückt. genau das ist der punkt


----------



## Laudian (25. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das "ausprobieren" auch eher auf Part "gegen das meiste andere überhaupt kein Problem" bezogen 

Ich hab schon länger keinen Cho mehr gesehen der eine Toplane gespielt und gewonnen hat, und ich spiele mit meinem 5on5 Team schon recht aktiv.


----------



## target2804 (25. Juli 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich habe das "ausprobieren" auch eher auf Part "gegen das meiste andere überhaupt kein Problem" bezogen   Ich hab schon länger keinen Cho mehr gesehen der eine Toplane gespielt und gewonnen hat, und ich spiele mit meinem 5on5 Team schon recht aktiv.



Habe meine Toplane bis jetzt nur gegen einen ww verloren. Auf kurz oder lang bin ich zu fett^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Juli 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> WW ist deshalb so gut, weil er mit seinem Q prozentualen schaden zum leben macht und er mit jedem mal, wo cho die ulti stackt einfach mehr dmg drückt. genau das ist der punkt


 
Das würde ja auch auf Elise und Zac zutreffen zutreffen...
Und jedem mit einem Liandrys oder BotrK


----------



## target2804 (25. Juli 2013)

Elise hat den sustain aber nicht. Bei zac hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Juli 2013)

Elise sollte gegen Cho allerdings kaum Sustain brauchen, da sie ranged gut harassen (was gegen Cho eher sinnlos ist) und lasthitten kann. Wenn sie den Ruptures gut ausweichen kann, kann Cho nichts gegen sie machen, solange sie in Menschenform bleibt, da er einfach nicht in Reichweite kommt.
Zac hat durch das aufsammeln seiner Blobs eig. einen guten Sustain.


----------



## target2804 (25. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt:
Zac kenne ich noch nicht. Ich kann selbst nur aus eigener Erfahrung gegen Elise sprechen: ich warte im Busch,
Werf sie hoch oder fahr ihr Mein w
Und geh ins Gebüsch zurück. Klappt meistens


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (25. Juli 2013)

Aber auch höchtens gegen unerfahrene/generell schlechte Spieler, sonst bekommste n Counterengage über Rappel mitten ins Gesicht. Cho ist für Elise eine sehr einfache Lane. Cho ist für die meisten Champs eine recht einfache Lane, wenn nicht perfekt gespielt. Auf Top bezogen, Mid mag das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## MrRazer (25. Juli 2013)

Leute was ist euer lieblings skin?Meine sind Brolaf, Prime Time Cho Gath,headhunter Rengar.


----------



## red089 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiel mitn Kumpel ab und an mal League of Legends.

Jetzt ist es so, dass ich das mit den Level (also Hauptlevel nicht das ingame der champions) nicht so ganz verstehe, durch was erhält man denn die Punkte für den Levelaufstieg?

Das Ding ist dass, der vorhin erwähnte Kumpel, in der gleichen Zeit irgendwie 4-5 Level aufgestiegen ist, hingegen ich nur 1

Wir waren immer im selben Team und von den Stat´s waren wir ähnlich.

Irgendwie hat er auch immer viel mehr Geld um sich Champions zu leisten, wir beide verstehen dass nicht so ganz.


----------



## nulchking (25. Juli 2013)

XP/IP Boost, ansonsten unterschiedliche LvL


----------



## Laudian (25. Juli 2013)

Du brauchst halt für jedes Level etwas länger als für das vorherige.
Je nachdem wie gut du bist erreichst du Level 30 bei etwa 120 Siegen und entsprechend vielen Niederlagen. XP Boost würde ich nicht kaufen, denn Sinn des Levelns ist es einfach, dass du die verschiedenen Champions und Items kennen lernst. Zum Leveln würde ich deswegen auch immer mit den Free Champs spielen und die IP für Runen sparen.

Die XP die du bekommst hängt davon ab ob du gewinnst, und wie lange das Spiel gedauert hat. Längere Spiele geben mehr XP.


----------



## MrRazer (27. Juli 2013)

Hatte vohin eine Pentakill mit Teemo und Rengar.Rengar wurde so oft generft aber ist trotzdem noch so stark


----------



## floh315 (27. Juli 2013)

Man muss ihn halt besser können als der gegner seinen egal wie "op" der gegnerische ist


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juli 2013)

Der kann halt die größte gegnerische Bedrohung immer sofort rausnehmen. Da müssen sich schon Supp und Tanks Oracles kaufen bzw. ein paar Pink Wards platziert werden.


----------



## target2804 (27. Juli 2013)

Hatte einmal als Teemo n singed auf der Top. War sehr lustig


----------



## MrRazer (27. Juli 2013)

Das kann ich mir vorstellen^^.Rengar ist wie gesagt extrem gut nen ap oder adc auszuschalten.Ich spiele ihn gern auch im 3 vs.3 hätte auch mir überlegt seine Skin zukaufen finde ihn aber hässlich.Gestern haben ich und nen Freund auf der Aram map gegen 4 gespielt. Er bei Kha Zix und ich mit Rengar.Gegen Darius,Kha,Ashe und AD Yi.Wir haben sie einfach zerstört weil sie ohne System gespielt haben.Ashe hat nie mit der E die büsche aufgedeckt und so konnte ich schnell Ashe und Yi töten.Bevor ich meinem Kha zix geholfen habe.Deswegen liebe ich den Champ.Für das Ausschalten von wichtigen rollen in Teamfights.


----------



## Leckrer (29. Juli 2013)

So ich hab 10 Spiele gespielt und 9 verloren.


----------



## floh315 (29. Juli 2013)

Und an wem liegt das ??? xD xD


----------



## Betschi (29. Juli 2013)

Hatte vorher ein Game, mit Stats von 3/38


----------



## target2804 (29. Juli 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> So ich hab 10 Spiele gespielt und 9 verloren.


Muss echt an dir liegen.


----------



## floh315 (31. Juli 2013)

Was haltet ihr so von dem neuen patch und dem yi rework? Also das aussehen und die spells find ich beim yi eigentlich ganz nice

UND DUU??! xD


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (31. Juli 2013)

Hab' Yi heute in zwei Spielen in meinem Team gehabt. Scheint sehr stark/OP zu sein z.Z..


----------



## nulchking (31. Juli 2013)

Rework hat den Champ noch stärker gemacht. Full Build AD Yi zersägt einfach alles, selbst ein full armor Malphite hält durch den Truedmg nicht stand.
Wird bestimmt im nächsten patch generft, solange ist yi auf meiner banliste


----------



## Leckrer (1. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss echt an dir liegen.



Jop ich war voll gefrustet 

Heute gings wieder


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. August 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Rework hat den Champ noch stärker gemacht. Full Build AD Yi zersägt einfach alles, selbst ein full armor Malphite hält durch den Truedmg nicht stand.
> Wird bestimmt im nächsten patch generft, solange ist yi auf meiner banliste


 
Er hat allerdings immer noch das gleiche Problem wie der alte: ein Hauch von CC und er fällt um!


----------



## floh315 (1. August 2013)

Eine quecksilberscherbe löst alle probleme nein spass randuins frozen heart und stuns sind schon todesurteil


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. August 2013)

floh315 schrieb:


> Eine quecksilberscherbe löst alle probleme


 
Sag das mal der Leona, die dir im Nacken sitzt!


----------



## target2804 (1. August 2013)

floh315 schrieb:


> Eine quecksilberscherbe


Das item gibt es nicht.
Es heißt Schärpe. Und zwischen Scherbe und Schärpe ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied


----------



## meik19081999 (1. August 2013)

Welchen yi findet ihr eigentlich besser?
Also ich hab damals yi immer auf ad gezockt und ich kann ihn jetzt noch besser spielen


----------



## target2804 (1. August 2013)

Ad finde ich besser, weil er da wenigstens noch was im Jungle taugt.
Ap finde ich mehr als useless im 5v5 und deshalb spielts auch keiner oder wenige


----------



## meik19081999 (1. August 2013)

AP bringt so oder so nix mehr da er ja so genervt wurde das nur ad möglich ist weil sein alpha strikte so gemacht wurde das er soviel schaden macht wie die normalen Angriffe plus bisschen vom alpha her
Edit: welche champs spielt ihr so


----------



## floh315 (1. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Das item gibt es nicht.
> Es heißt Schärpe. Und zwischen Scherbe und Schärpe ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied



Hab das spiel auf englisch


----------



## meik19081999 (1. August 2013)

floh315 schrieb:


> Hab das spiel auf englisch



Ja ich auch und auf english ist es besser xD


----------



## target2804 (1. August 2013)

ich habs auch auf englisch... aber SASH heißt nicht scherbe. zumal das einfach keinen sinn macht


----------



## meik19081999 (1. August 2013)

Wir haben doch alle verstanden was er meint oder


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (1. August 2013)

Aber dem Verfall der deutschen Sprache muss man doch nicht tatenlos zusehen. 

'Permastun XXX und er ist nutzlos' trifft wohl auf beinahe jeden Champ zu, das ist absolut kein Argument gegen Yi. Und mit dem neuen Q kann er eh viel besser CC dodgen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. August 2013)

Das neue Q funktioniert in dieser Hinsicht _exakt_ wie das alte. Und ich rede nicht von "Permastun XXX" sondern von "einmal betäuben/festhalten/hochwerfen" und er fällt i.d.R. schon um.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (2. August 2013)

Den Q kannste jetzt auch ohne Kill recht schnell resetten. Und zu Part 2 deiner Aussage: Gilt ebenso für Zed, Kha, Eve, Veigar, Brand, Graves, Cait, Quinn etc. pp.. Wenn man 'ne Glasscannon baut, hält die natürlich nichts aus. Yi ist da nicht der einzige Champ. Allerdings MUSS man nicht Full offensive gehen, scheinen wohl die meisten zu denken.


----------



## target2804 (2. August 2013)

du nennst cait und graves? das sind adcs aber egal  die müssen nichts aushalten, wenn das positioning stimmt. die dealen dmg von hinten raus etc. Brand hat skillshots, er hat CC, hat range, genauso wie veigar, der wohl den besten cage hat, den es gibt. 
yi kann allerdings keine wirklich tollen ranged attacken ausführen. das Q kann man evt. als solche durchgehen lassen, sobald dies aber auf CD ist, ist der champ einfach nutzlos.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (2. August 2013)

Es ging um CCed=nutzlos, und das gilt für jeden Champ. Natürlich picked man Yi nicht gegen ein Malphite Amumu Veigar Leona Vayne Gegnerteam, da würde man nicht viel Land sehen. Jedoch bleibt der Punkt; wenn eine Glasscannon gestunned etc. wird, isse tot und Yi deswegen als nutzlosesten Champion zu bezeichnen, ist schwachsinnig. Ein gefeedeter Yi mit Cleanse+CCS und eventuell 'ner Warmogs ist kaum aufzuhalten. Und selbst wenn er nur ein paar Autohits im Teamfight raushaut, Lategame könenn zwei Crits+q einen ADC easy umlegen. Btw., jeder Autohit zieht jetzt eine Sekunde vom CD des Q ab, bei 12 Sekunden auf Lvl 5 mit 2.0 AS+passive kannste dir das ja mal ausrechnen.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. August 2013)

Welchr level seit ihr so?


----------



## target2804 (2. August 2013)

Hier sind wohl alle 30


----------



## meik19081999 (2. August 2013)

Ok dann bin ich vielleicht auch irgendwann dabei bin jetzt in 4 tagen 4 level gestiegen bin gerade eben 20geworden aber wenn so weitergeht bin ich in paar wochen level 30
Was sind so eure lieblingschamps?


----------



## MrRazer (2. August 2013)

Nicht alle ich bin Level 27 und bin gerade dabei mich hoch zu spielen und mir die ersten Runen zu kaufen


----------



## meik19081999 (2. August 2013)

Ich hab mir heutw schon paar runen gekauft aber ich kauf mir noch mehr


----------



## target2804 (2. August 2013)

Ich würde mir die Runen erst kaufen, wenn du überhaupt weißt, welche runenseiten man so benutzt für bestimmte champs oder positionen 
mein lieblingschamp ist cho, danach kommt jax. die beiden habe ich auch eigentlich blind drauf.
aber spielen tu ich alle, je nachdem was das team so braucht


----------



## Beathag82 (2. August 2013)

Ich bin erst lvl11... Da ich meistens Solo spiele, wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob ihr evtl ein paar Tipps für mich habt... Achja und ich habe einen Narren an Katarina gefressen


----------



## target2804 (2. August 2013)

Tips inwiefern? Bei dem Level wird's eh egal sein. mMn sollte man versuchen die Initiative zu ergreifen und das Team zu lenken, bzw als Captain zu fungieren, sofern man selbst genug Ahnung hat. 
Aber wie gesagt, auf dem Level isses wohl aufgrund des skills wohl egal


----------



## Beathag82 (2. August 2013)

Naja hab ja erst angefangen... Und sooooviel zeit kann ich derzeit auch nicht investieren... Ich spiele halt bisher nur katarina... Ist es sinnvoll viele verschiedene Champions zu spielen oder sollte man sich 1-2 rauspicken, die man versucht so gut es geht zu beherrschen?


----------



## Timsu (2. August 2013)

Ich würde versuchen, so viele Champs zu lernen und besitzen, dass du jede Position besetzen kannst. Mit den richtigen brauchst du nur 3 Champs.


----------



## floh315 (2. August 2013)

Auf dem level kannste dir auch einen main raussuchen dann kanste mit ner kata auf lv 11 einfach instant penta machen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2013)

Beathag82 schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll viele verschiedene Champions zu spielen oder sollte man sich 1-2 rauspicken, die man versucht so gut es geht zu beherrschen?


 
Naja, es war jeder nur einmal ein Neuling in LoL und von daher kenn ich keine Vergleiche, aber ich finde, mit einem Main läuft es zu der Zeit noch ganz gut. Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich in dem Bereich fast nur Lulu gespielt habe. 
Du solltest allerdings sehen, dass du in anderen Rollen nicht völlig useless bist.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. August 2013)

Also ich habs so gemacht wie schon vorgeschlage 
Habe mich erst auf 3 champs konzentriert undvseitdem ich alle gut spielen kann hab ich mur noch zwei neue gekauft und jetzt werden erstmal runen für yi gekauft
Wenn du halt alle lanes spielen kannst kannst du dich auch anpassen


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (2. August 2013)

Spielt hier noch jemand Quinn? Hab heute mal wieder festgestellt, dass man mit der sehr gut carrien kann, selbst mit negativem KDA. Bin bei 23/10 (~70% Winrate) mit 'nem KDA von 2.1, was jetzt ehrlich nicht pralle ist, trotzdem die höchste Winrate, die ich habe. 
Und ich bin jetzt endlich Gold, wurde auch mal Zeit.  Die LP haben sich wieder normalisiert, war nämlich doch alles so, wie ich sagte. Total verbuggt. Nix da mit +2LP ist normal, ich bekomme mit meiner Winrate +7-+15.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. August 2013)

Es ist schlimm zu hören das alle um mich herum schon ranked sind un ich erst level 20 bin aber ich komme euch mit jedem Tag näher ^^
Und Quinn zock ich nicht so oft ich kann sie nicht sehr gut aber ich find sie OK sobald man sie spielen kann
Ist hier jemand Diamant?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2013)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Spielt hier noch jemand Quinn?


 
Ich spiel eher die Adcs Schützen die stark nach dem Prinzip "Draufhalten und Beten"/"Spray and Pray" funktionieren!


----------



## meik19081999 (2. August 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich spiel eher die Adcs Schützen die stark nach dem Prinzip "Draufhalten und Beten"/"Spray and Pray" funktionieren!



Wie zB vayne und varus?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2013)

Twitch (Der Ulti heißt auch so), Kog und Tristana verinnerlichen das Prinzip noch besser!


----------



## MrRazer (2. August 2013)

Das sind geile Aram runde wo 2 AFK sind und man gegen 3 adc spielt ^^ Und mein Shop geht nicht.Aber ich will mir Runen kaufen


----------



## meik19081999 (2. August 2013)

Musst oft er neu starten damit shop geht ist zumindest bei mir so oder reparieren falls es nach 10x neu starten net geht


----------



## MrRazer (2. August 2013)

Ja werde ich auch noch versuchen hier das match stats von vohin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war der Garen


----------



## Leckrer (2. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Das item gibt es nicht.
> Es heißt Schärpe. Und zwischen Scherbe und Schärpe ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied



Thats Why i Love target2804...

Pissing off the Community like a Boss!!!

^^


----------



## target2804 (2. August 2013)

ich musste das einfach berichtigen


----------



## RuXeR (2. August 2013)

Wir haben Vorgestern mal ein paar Runden "Ultimate Bravery" gespielt und ich muss sagen, war sehr lustig^^

Leider wurden wir aber von den Gegnern reported


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2013)

Dat Spellvamp beim Garen-Ulti!
Und ich muss sagen, dass der "Zhonyas-Efekkt" Darius sicherlich ziemlich gut steht!


----------



## meik19081999 (2. August 2013)

Ma ne frage 
Also ich hab seit drei tagen dauernd probleme wie zb lags dissconects etc 
Ich bin bei der telekom und zufäliger weis wenn ich mit meinen freunden spiel hat mein einer einziger freund der der auch bei der telekom ist, immer zur gleichen zeit wie ich dissconects oder lags
Liegt des jetzt an der telekom oder?
Is ne 16k leitung


----------



## MrRazer (3. August 2013)

Hört sich stark danach an.Ich bin auch bei der Telekom(25000VDSL) und habe nur manchmal highping mit 2500- 7000ms für 5-8 sec aber keine DC


----------



## target2804 (3. August 2013)

Vielleicht mal die Traceroute verfolgen bzw schauen, ob momentan eine störung vorliegt.


----------



## meik19081999 (3. August 2013)

Ja highpings hab ich so oder so und das leider immer wenn ich in den Kampf gehe
Und was sind die tracerouts und wie kann ich die verfolgen sry Internet ist Neuland für mich ^^


----------



## Fexzz (3. August 2013)

Start -> Ausführen -> dann in das Fenster das sich öffnet "cmd" eingeben und Enter drücken -> im folgenden Fenster gibst du "tracert 123.123.123.123" wobei 123.123.123.123 durch die IP ersetzt wird, deren 
Verbindungen du verfolgen willst.

Die IP die da für LoL nötig ist kenn ich jetzt nicht, aber wenn du sie rausfindest machst du das ganze Mal und postest das Ergebnis einfach hier, dann können wir dir vielleicht helfen


----------



## meik19081999 (3. August 2013)

Ok danke werde alles heute nachmittag machen und posten


----------



## Betschi (3. August 2013)

Ich hab mir mal den neuen Sejuani Skin gegönnt, sieht noch gut aus


----------



## MrRazer (3. August 2013)

Ich brauche keine Skins sehe darin kein Sinn für mich


----------



## Betschi (3. August 2013)

Ich muss mal meine RPs aufbrauchen, mach in nem Monat ne ziemlich lange LoL Pause


----------



## meik19081999 (3. August 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Start -> Ausführen -> dann in das Fenster das sich öffnet "cmd" eingeben und Enter drücken -> im folgenden Fenster gibst du "tracert 123.123.123.123" wobei 123.123.123.123 durch die IP ersetzt wird, deren
> Verbindungen du verfolgen willst.
> 
> Die IP die da für LoL nötig ist kenn ich jetzt nicht, aber wenn du sie rausfindest machst du das ganze Mal und postest das Ergebnis einfach hier, dann können wir dir vielleicht helfen


 
so habe das jetzt mal gemacht hab hier eine ip von den eu west lol servern ausgesucht von der seite https://support.leagueoflegends.com/entries/20779218-server-ip-adressen
dann habe ich alles gemacht und hier das ergebnis
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\Meik>tracert 31.186.224.103

Routenverfolgung zu 31.186.224.103 über maximal 30 Abschnitte

  1     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  217.0.119.79
  3     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  217.0.68.250
  4    18 ms    15 ms    15 ms  f-ed5-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [217.5.95.26]
  5    16 ms    14 ms    33 ms  ffm-b12-link.telia.net [213.248.103.169]
  6   152 ms   121 ms    13 ms  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [213.155.132.208]
  7    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms  ffm-b11-link.telia.net [213.155.130.227]
  8    17 ms    16 ms    18 ms  internap-ic-138405-ffm-b11.c.telia.net [213.248.
98.22]
  9    17 ms    13 ms    16 ms  border2.t7-1-bbnet1.fra002.pnap.net [95.172.67.2
]
 10     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 11     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 12     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 13     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 14     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 15     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 16     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 17     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 18     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 19     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 20     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 21     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 22     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 23     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 24     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 25     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 26     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 27     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 28     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 29     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 30     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.

C:\Users\Meik>


----------



## target2804 (3. August 2013)

Jetzt googlest du mal nach der letzten ip bzw dem Namen der da steht und findest raus ob's ein Telekom Server ist oder halt nicht. Dann weißt du wer Schuld ist


----------



## meik19081999 (3. August 2013)

Ich kann nichts finden 
Edit: hab doch was
http://www.utrace.de/ip-adresse/95.172.67.2
Anscheinend kein telekom server


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (3. August 2013)

Skarner bekommt 'n Rework. Ich sag schon mal Rip in Pieces (Kappa), mein geliebter Skorpion, bald wirst du für mich ebenso unbrauchbar sein wie Trundle.


----------



## target2804 (3. August 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts finden
> Edit: hab doch was
> 95.172.67.2 - IP-Adresse - utrace - IP-Adressen und Domainnamen lokalisieren
> Anscheinend kein telekom server


 
ist LOL Server. genau derselbe standort wie die Ziel-IP adresse.


----------



## meik19081999 (3. August 2013)

also sieht man in den tracerouts irgendwas wo das problem liegen könnte


----------



## target2804 (3. August 2013)

sieht auf den ersten blick nicht nach telekom aus. ist es immernoch?


----------



## meik19081999 (4. August 2013)

Jap ich hab immernoch dauernd highpings aber die dissconects sind nichtmehr so oft
Ist es gut wenn es nicht nach telekom aussieht?


----------



## target2804 (4. August 2013)

Es kann auch Telekom sein. Also nicht deine Leitung an sich sondern dein Standort. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob lol verschiedene Server für Deutschland verwendet aber ich habe selbst ein ähnliches Phänomen bei einem andern Spiel.

Kollege und ich haben beide arcor dsl. Ich hab Bei uns aufm gameserver Ping 70 (normalerweise 25 auf anderen Servern). Der Kollege hatte keine Probleme. Lag daran dass ich aufgrund meines
Standorts eine andere Traceroute hatte die irgendwann zu einem Highping führte,
Weil es auf der Traceroute irgendwo eine Störung gab. Ähnlich könnte es bei dir sein.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. August 2013)

Also lol hat glaub ich nur in grosbritanien server des sind die eu west server
Also highpings hab ich schon sehr lange blos disconects erst seitbpaar tagen


----------



## fgsd (5. August 2013)

Die LoL Server, zumindest EU West/East, stehen in Frankfurt.

Als ich mal Laggs hatte lag es an den Servern, zu der Zeit hatten aber viele das Problem^^


----------



## meik19081999 (5. August 2013)

Hmm wiso ist dann der endserver zu dem ich komme mit der EU West ip eines spiele servers. In Großbritannien?


----------



## target2804 (5. August 2013)

Weil irgendjemand Unrecht hat von euch beiden. Aber wenn dich die Traceroute da hinführt kann man dem natürlich Glauben schenken. Vielleicht solltest du theoretisch nach Frankfurt aber irgendwo gibt's n Macken:..


----------



## meik19081999 (6. August 2013)

Also ich weis auch das es server in frankfurt gibt habe heute alle spielerserver ip's von den eu west ausprobiert und alle führen dorthin


----------



## Laudian (6. August 2013)

Die LoL-Server antworten nicht auf Pings, wie man einigen Beiträgen im Forum entnehmen kann. Deswegen kannst du keine Traceroute bis zu den LoL-Server erstellen, sondern bekommst ein Timeout.

Die EUW Server stehen in Frankfurt, dass wurde hier von einem Riot Mitarbeiter bestätigt:
Riot- Future plans for LOL? - League of Legends Community


----------



## target2804 (6. August 2013)

Zwischen nicht anpingbar und routenverfolung liegt ein nicht allzu kleiner Unterschied. Mit der ip die er hat, kann er immerhin den Standort des Servers ausfindig machen auch wenn man da nix pingen kann. Liegt daran dass man halt an einer ip Adresse den ungefähren Standort erkennen kann 

Im übrigen ist es trotzdem noch interessant, warum er in England rauskommt.
Hàttest du die Traceroute einigermaßen verinnerlicht dann wäre auch dir aufgefallen, dass der Standort England ist, egal ob er jetzt n Timeout hat oder nicht.


----------



## Laudian (6. August 2013)

Ping und Routenverfolgung haben schon eine Menge gemeinsam, z.B. das verwendete Protokoll (ICMP Echo Request).

Und die europäische LoL-Zentrale liegt in London, deswegen wundert es mich nicht dass man dort rauskommt. Ich bin schonmal in Israel gelandet als es ein DNS-Problem bei Vodafone gab.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. August 2013)

Hmm und wie kann ich jetzt herausfinfen woran diese dauernden highpings und dissconects kommen
Due disconects kommen vom highping weil ich glaub wenn man 5000 ping hat das man da disconectet bin mir nicht sicher obs 5000 oder 6000 war


----------



## target2804 (6. August 2013)

Jo genau das ist es doch was ich versuche zu sagen. Der Timeout ist in diesem fall egal, da die Traceroute ja bereits das Anzeichen für das Problem ist.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. August 2013)

Also wie versteht ich jetzt net ganz bin noch nicht ganz wach ^^
Edit: also ist das Problem jetzt das die tracerout nicht an den richtigen Server geht oder wie?


----------



## Laudian (6. August 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass du nicht direkt zum Server verbunden, sondern über eine Reihe verschiedener Server geleitet wirst. Und mindestens einer, wahrscheinlich mehrere davon erlauben nicht, dass man eine Routenverfolgung zu ihnen durchführt.

Wenn ich eine Traceroute erstelle hört die beim gleichen Server auf wie bei dir, ab da kommt eine Traceroute einfach nicht weiter. Deswegen ist die Traceroute absolut wertlos.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. August 2013)

Hmm also kann man nicht erkennen woran des problem liegt


----------



## RuXeR (6. August 2013)

Nicht wirklich. Wie sehen den die Pings ingame aus?

Ich würde mich mal an den Entstörungs-Kundenservice der Telekom wenden und um eine Neukonfiguration des DSL-Ports bitten.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. August 2013)

Also pings ingame sind normal ca. 21ms aber ca jede halbe min steicgt der ping bis ca. 1200 und manchmal über 9000 (disconect)


----------



## Laudian (6. August 2013)

Das hört sich für mich eher nach Störungen oder einem defekten Modem an.

Spielst du über Wlan ?


----------



## meik19081999 (6. August 2013)

Ja ich Spiel über WLAN Habs aber auch direkt über kabel an modem versucht und es kommt des gleiche raus
Unser modem ist erst ein monat oder so alt


----------



## SiQ (6. August 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ja ich Spiel über WLAN Habs aber auch direkt über kabel an modem versucht und es kommt des gleiche raus
> Unser modem ist erst ein monat oder so alt



Das heisst ja nicht, dass es nicht kaputt sein kann. Mach mal ein Thema im Hilfe&Support Thread auf, sonst sind wir hier zu sehr OT. Verlinke ihn einfach hier, dann können wir weiterhin versuchen zu helfen


----------



## meik19081999 (6. August 2013)

OK mach ich heute abend alles


----------



## Leckrer (6. August 2013)

Heute ging ich mal ab im Ranked


----------



## meik19081999 (6. August 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...play-etc/287960-league-legends-highpings.html
Hier der link vom neuen thread wegen den highpings


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. August 2013)

Wer ein gutes Bo5 sehen will: KT Bullets vs. CJ Blaze spielen grad!
Die gehen grad ins 5. Game (Blind Pick )
Wer sich wundert: In der OGN wird bei einem Bo5 die ersten 4 Draft, das 5. Blind gepickt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. August 2013)

Um den Thread nochmal aufleben zu lassen und aus einer Diskussion mit Mates:
Was haltet ihr in der Frage: Phantomdancer/tänzer vs. Statikk?
Beide werden ja aus dem Zeal/Eifer gebaut und geben erhötes Angriffstempo, Krit-Chance und Lauftempo.
Klar ist: Im direkten "Draufhalten" ist der Phantomdancer/tänzer stärker, da er mehr Angriffstempo und Krit-Chance bietet und in diesen Hinsichten auch Kosteneffizienter ist. Also warum baut man sich dann Statikk? Ich persönlich sehe die Stärken wie folgt:


Kiting: Wenn du viel kiten musst, wird der Passiv im Vergleich deutlich häufiger aktiviert. Daher würde ich sogar so weit gehen und auf Ashe sogar Statikk bevorzugen.
Pushen: Da der Passiv überspringt, sind mehr Minions/Vasallen betroffen. Außerdem kommt nebenher auch noch zusätzliches Harassment auf den Gegner. Problem dabei: Wenn man die Lane schnell pushen will, ist das Item trotzdem zu langsam "gerusht", also eher sinnvoll für belagerungsintensive Spiele.
Je nachdem auch für Eingangsburst. Wenn man ein Pick-and-Run Spiel machen will und entsprechend den Gegner überraschen kann ist der Stich auch in Kombination mit dem BotrK stark, wenn man Squishies rausnehmen will. In dieser Funktion aber sehr situationsabhängig und der einzige Adc, dem ich das Ding dafür empfehlen kann ist Twitch.
Weitere Meinungen?


----------



## Klarostorix (15. August 2013)

Ich bevorzuge auch meist Statik (wobei ich eigentlich nur Ashe spiele als adc), einfach wegen dem Bonusgold, welches Ashe in Kombination mit dem passiven E einfach extrem früh ihr starkes Lategame erreichen lässt. Dabei ist dann auch ein Rückstand von mehreren Kills schnell aufgeholt. Man kann also die Lane recht passiv und sicher spielen und ist dem gegnerischen adc trotzdem früh voraus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2013)

Das Bonusgold durch das E ist ganz nett, aber wenns um Kämpfe geht ist das W und das Q einfach wertvoller. Und da Ashe in allen Phasen auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht ist und traden kann, bevorzuge ich auf jeden Fall Punkte in die anderen Fähigkeiten, sobald ich mich mit der Reichweite vom E (i.d.R. nach 2 oder 3 Punkten) sicher fühle. m.M.n. ist sie sogar mit ADC-Kennen fast schon ein Hardcounter zu Vayne.


----------



## Nick922 (15. August 2013)

Ashe countered Vayne? Würd gerne mal gegen dich zocken als Vayne  Kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Ashe gegen Vayne traden kann - welche Division seit ihr eigentlich so?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2013)

In meinen 1300 Spielen hab ich nie eine Ashe auf der Lane gegen Vayne verlieren sehn und später hab ich die "direkten" Duelle fast immer zu Gunsten der Ashe ausgehen sehn. Ich sag nicht, dass Vayne bei großen Skilldifferenzen nicht gewinnen kann, aber mein Eindruck von diesem Matchup ist wirklich: Ashe countert Vayne.


----------



## SiQ (18. August 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> In meinen 1300 Spielen hab ich nie eine Ashe auf der Lane gegen Vayne verlieren sehn und später hab ich die "direkten" Duelle fast immer zu Gunsten der Ashe ausgehen sehn. Ich sag nicht, dass Vayne bei großen Skilldifferenzen nicht gewinnen kann, aber mein Eindruck von diesem Matchup ist wirklich: Ashe countert Vayne.



Absolut nicht. Bei gleichem Skill geht Ashe gegen Vayne unter.


----------



## Laudian (18. August 2013)

Bei gleichem Skill geht Ashe gegen alles unter. Ashe ist atm einfach unspielbar. Ich hab im Ranked auch schon ewig keine Ashe mehr gesehen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. August 2013)

Yess , ich spiel sogut wie immer Jax und wenn ich Ashe sehe dann kann ich schon schmunzeln. Sie kann eigendlich nur ihre Frostangriffe machen und dadurch wenig Schaden machen.. Wenn ich auf Ashe Sprungschlag mach , und paar mal draufhaue ist sie tot und ich hab vlt. 100-250 Leben weg.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. August 2013)

Wenn man ein Team hat, welches Gegner gut von irgendwelchen fernhalten kann, dann gehört Ashe zu den top ADCs mMn.


----------



## MrRazer (18. August 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Yess , ich spiel sogut wie immer Jax und wenn ich Ashe sehe dann kann ich schon schmunzeln. Sie kann eigendlich nur ihre Frostangriffe machen und dadurch wenig Schaden machen.. Wenn ich auf Ashe Sprungschlag mach , und paar mal draufhaue ist sie tot und ich hab vlt. 100-250 Leben weg.



Kenn ich zu Gut Bloß mit Rengar ^^


----------



## RuXeR (18. August 2013)

Jemand heut Nacht EG gegen Gambit gesehen? AP Carry Krepo und Support Froggen^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. August 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Bei gleichem Skill geht Ashe gegen alles unter. Ashe ist atm einfach unspielbar. Ich hab im Ranked auch schon ewig keine Ashe mehr gesehen.


 
Ich halte sie für nicht weniger viable als alle anderen ADCs (Sivir vielleicht mal ausgenommen).



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Yess , ich spiel sogut wie immer Jax und wenn ich Ashe sehe dann kann ich schon schmunzeln. Sie kann eigendlich nur ihre Frostangriffe machen und dadurch wenig Schaden machen.. Wenn ich auf Ashe Sprungschlag mach , und paar mal draufhaue ist sie tot und ich hab vlt. 100-250 Leben weg.





MrRazer schrieb:


> Kenn ich zu Gut Bloß mit Rengar ^^


 
Wenn ihr das nicht bei jedem Adc schafft, dann macht ihr mit diesen Champs iwas falsch!


----------



## MrRazer (18. August 2013)

Tanky ADC Urgot ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. August 2013)

Das mit Urgot ist so eine Sache: Er ist zwar AD und er wird auf der Botlane gespielt, aber ich würde ihn eher zu den Bruisern zählen. Seine Rolle und sein Verhalten in Fights entspricht einfach dem mehr als die eines ADCs.


----------



## Laudian (18. August 2013)

Urgot hat sicherlich keinen Platz im aktuellen Meta, aber definitiv gut für eine Überraschung.

Guckt euch mal die erste Viertelstunde oder so von diesem Match an, das ist das Finale der IEM 2012 in Hannover:

IEM Hanover League of Legends - Grand Finals - Dignitas vs. Moscow 5 - YouTube


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. August 2013)

Ich würde Urgot nicht unbedingt gerne als Botlaner sehen, allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er unabhängig vom Überraschungeffekt schon eher auf der Midlane oder Toplane in Verbindung mit einer Lissandra, einem Kennen oder einem Ryze auf der anderen Lane ganz gut sein könnte.


----------



## meik19081999 (21. August 2013)

Geht jemand von euch auf die gamescom?


----------



## Betschi (21. August 2013)

Boah, die spielen sowas von schlecht an der Gamescom, da wird einem übel
Da schau ich lieber OGN in 480p


----------



## meik19081999 (21. August 2013)

Falls jemand an den riot stand geht und die wieder solche codes vergeben kann mir vielleicht jemand so einen mitnehmen weil ich leider nicht zu der gamescom kann
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. August 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Geht jemand von euch auf die gamescom?


 
Jupp, alle Tage.



Betschi schrieb:


> Boah, die spielen sowas von schlecht an der Gamescom, da wird einem übel
> Da schau ich lieber OGN in 480p


 
"So schlecht" ist relativ, ich wette, immer noch besser als jeder hier!
Aber das OGN-Niveau ist schon deutlich höher!

Ich denk aber nicht, dass am Fr(?) das OGN-Spiel irgendwo auf der GC übertragen wird. Wenn doch, sagt mir bescheid, ansonsten schau ich es mir am Abend noch an.


----------



## MyArt (21. August 2013)

Bevor Urgot genervt wurde war er auch noch gut als adc mit guten Early und schwachen End...

Da hieß es schon gewinnen und den Gegner nicht an Farm kommen lassen


----------



## Betschi (21. August 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> "So schlecht" ist relativ, ich wette, immer noch besser als jeder hier!
> Aber das OGN-Niveau ist schon deutlich höher!



Ich schaue oft meine Schulkollegen zu, der ist momentan auf Platz 5 in YoloQ Challenger
Aber du hast schon recht, OGN ist einfach das höchste der Gefühle


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. August 2013)

Hat sich heute wer diesen "Todeskampf" von Immunity angeschaut? Bis auf den Support (welcher seinen Job imo ziemlich gut gemacht hat) von denen schien noch keiner von denen wirklich für Internationale Turniere gewappnet zu sein. Ich mein: AD-Lulu? rly?

Ansonsten bin ich heute von Lucian nicht wirklich überzeugt. Für ihn spricht sein hoher Single-Target-Burst für einen Adc und sein Soft-CC-"Cleanse", allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, dass der Typ auch ziemlich weit vorne sein muss, um wirklich effektiv zu sein. Mal schaun, wie es aussieht, wenn er den obligatorischen "New Champ OP, pls nerf"-Patch bekommt und sich die High-Elo-Streamer/Player an ihn gewöhnt haben.


----------



## Betschi (22. August 2013)

Wieso schreiben alle immer "nerv", es heisst "nerf"


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. August 2013)

Sry, die Buchstaben liegen doch so nah beienander und hab nichtmehr drüber geschaut.


----------



## MrRazer (23. August 2013)

Leute würdet ihr sagen das es sich lohnen würde Ziggs zu kaufen? Was ist eure Meinung zum Champ.Also in Aram geht er ja ab aber im 5 vs. 5 weiß ich nicht so ganz recht :/


----------



## Betschi (23. August 2013)

Es gibt bessere, aber er ist definitiv funny zu spielen


----------



## MrRazer (23. August 2013)

Ja ich habe noch 974rp und überlege ihn zu kaufen, weil er ja im Angebot ist


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2013)

Ziggs ist ein echt netter Ranged AP, der extrem viel dmg dealen kann. auf jeden fall funny zu spielen!


----------



## Laudian (23. August 2013)

Ich würde RP niemals für Champs ausgeben. Dann doch lieber ab und an nen lustigen Skin, mit der Zeit kriegt man eh alle Champs die einem irgendwie gefallen.


----------



## Leckrer (24. August 2013)

Ziggs erinnert mich immer an so ein kleines Kind. Schon wenn ich die lache in der Lane höre kriege ich's kotzen. Geht mir bloß weg mit dem Champ.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (24. August 2013)

Ziggs würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt in Rankeds spielen, weil man den doch eher easy kontern kann und einen halbwegs fähigen Spieler voraussetzt, der die Skillshots landen kann. Und selbst wenn man alles perfekt reinhaut; der Schaden ist verglichen mit anderen APs recht mickrig. Für Normals aber sicherlich ganz nett.

Grad 'n sehr merkwürdiges Spiel gehabt... Ich war Firstpick, hab Thresh für unseren 4. Pick genommen und wollte von ihm Quinn haben. Kein Problem, sagt der Lastpick, Quinn hat er, können ja 'nen Doubleswap machen. Nö, hat er nicht. Stattdessen pickt er dann Cait, weil er wohl irgendwie zu verwirrt war, mich zu fragen, was ich denn sonst so spiele. Nun ja. Cait landete dann beim 4. Pick und der Lastpick hat seinen Udyr bekommen. Cait sollte dann eigentlich Bot mit dem Lucian, hat er allerdings gekonnt ignoriert und einen auf YOLO gemacht: Duo Mid ftw. Infolgedessen waren alle am flamen, jeder gegen jeden, richtig blutig. War mein letztes Spiel für Promo zu Gold III und ich war voller Zuversicht, dass das was wird... 
Und tatsächlich haben wir gewonnen. Wie? Keine Ahnung. Die Götter müssen eingegriffen haben. Ich als First-time Thresh mit Cait Duo Mid (und ich habe nicht Support Thresh gespielt), Zed verliert seine Lane gegen Shen und Lucian (welcher am Ende bei 1/9/23 war ) hat 0 Farm weil 1v2 gegen Blitz+Ez. Verdammt lustiges Spiel, wenngleich man wohl eher vermuten würde, dass sich solche Szenen in Normals oder Bronze abspielen. 
Aber Gold III ist Gold III, da ist der Weg mal ausnahmsweise nicht das Ziel.


----------



## Klarostorix (24. August 2013)

Talon > Ziggs


----------



## Betschi (24. August 2013)

Ziggs wird viel zu einfach durch Assassinen zerstört


----------



## Leckrer (26. August 2013)

Habt ihr auch solche Server Lags? Grade im Ranked echt hart beschissen. Bin dadurch disconnected und hab verloren. Ärgerlich sowas. Die ganze Zeit lagge ich rum und kann nichtmal Karten mit TF auswählen -.-


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (26. August 2013)

Jau, laggt den ganzen Abend wie Sau. Wurde aber auch mal wieder Zeit, man darf die EU-Community ja nicht zu sehr verwöhnen.


----------



## Leckrer (3. September 2013)

Checkt mal mein LolKing und sagt mir warum ich immer verliere.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (3. September 2013)

Wahrscheinlich isses deine Einstellung, spielst ja für Bronzeverhältnisse ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Leckrer (3. September 2013)

Es muss an mir liegen aber meine Einstellung ist es nicht. Nur jedes Spiel feeded Top oder Bot. Da nützt selbst meine ulti nichts. Und wenn ich dann (20 - 5) habe, lebe ich genau 2 sek im
Teamfight weil die anderen nichts aushalten. So war's in jenem ranked. Und generell TF wird so hard outclassed von vielen Champs in der midlane, dass man auch so gut wie niemanden 1vs1 fighten kann. Versuch mal ne ahri zu traden. Die kümmert sich nen Dreck um dich.


----------



## floh315 (4. September 2013)

Auf bot und top kannst du den feed verhindern wenn du ganken gehst mit lv 6 tf


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. September 2013)

So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen! Ich hab schon viele Lanes vor lvl 6 "verlieren" sehen.
Die Toplane ist beliebt, aber mit eine der am stärksten counterbaren Lanes (imo noch stärker als Mid, da sie vom Aufbau her unsicherer ist). Und Support spielt kaum wer gerne mit Randoms (oder generell).
Beispiel 1: Firstpick denkt sich "ME TOP" -> pickt Riven ("RIVEN OP GG") -> Gegner pickt Teemo -> 3/0/0 Teemo mit gutem cs Vorsprung nach 5 Minuten!
Beispiel 2: Lastpick muss Supporten, ist allerdings da absolut unerfahren. Er spielt ja haupsächlich Mitte oder Jungle, wenn die Mitte belegt ist. Von daher ist sein Wissen über die Matchups oder generell die Champs im Ultra-Early nicht sehr gut und pickt irgendwas, z.B. eine Soraka gegen eine Leona. Sein Problem: Er hat bisher die Leona nur frühestens im Dragon-Fight gesehen, er weiß schlicht und ergreifend nicht, wie man gegen Leona spielt. Klar, er weiß grob, was sie machen kann, aber nicht wie man sich im Laning gegen sie positioniert und unterschätzt den Burst durch ihren passiv massiv. Was folgt, kann man sich fast denken.
Edit: Das ist allerdings nicht der Normalfall, kommt aber leider häufiger als man denkt vor.

@ Leckrer: Was dir mit deinem Problem helfen könnte:
Cloth5 | 5 Mistakes of Low Elo by foxdrop


----------



## Leckrer (4. September 2013)

So wieder ne Runde "Ranked" gespielt...Teemo Top, kein Tank, alle Fed GG


----------



## target2804 (4. September 2013)

eine richtig gute riven sollte einen teemo doch wenigstens aushalten können... klar, wenn man dumm ist feedet man halt und teemo hat 3/0/0 aber i.d.R. ist das doch nicht so....
Selbst mit singed kannst du gegen teemo halten wenns sein muss^^


----------



## Leckrer (4. September 2013)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> eine richtig gute riven sollte einen teemo doch wenigstens aushalten können... klar, wenn man dumm ist feedet man halt und teemo hat 3/0/0 aber i.d.R. ist das doch nicht so....
> Selbst mit singed kannst du gegen teemo halten wenns sein muss^^



Ich meine unser teemo feeded...


----------



## Laudian (4. September 2013)

Es ist recht simpel: Um aus der Holzliga (Bronze) rauszukommen muss man hart carrien. Klappt nicht jedes Spiel, aber oft genug.

Das eigene Team feedet zwar wie sau, aber wenn man gut ist kann man die Gegner noch viel stärker abfarmen. Ich hab meinen Bruder mal 8auf seinem Account) nach Silber gecarriet, dazu habe ich immer Kennen Top gespielt und konsequent durchgepusht (und entsprechend gewarded). Auch an dich das Angebot eines Toplane/Midlane Trainings


----------



## Leckrer (4. September 2013)

Danke für die Tipps. Kannst ja auch nochmal bei meinem lolking vorbeischauen. Der Name ist der selbe.


----------



## MrRazer (5. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Es ist recht simpel: Um aus der Holzliga (Bronze) rauszukommen muss man hart carrien. Klappt nicht jedes Spiel, aber oft genug.
> 
> Das eigene Team feedet zwar wie sau, aber wenn man gut ist kann man die Gegner noch viel stärker abfarmen. Ich hab meinen Bruder mal 8auf seinem Account) nach Silber gecarriet, dazu habe ich immer Kennen Top gespielt und konsequent durchgepusht (und entsprechend gewarded). Auch an dich das Angebot eines Toplane/Midlane Trainings



Kann ich nur empfehlen ^^ Macht echt Spaß und der Trainer kann gut erklären


----------



## Leckrer (5. September 2013)

Riot....bitte bewertet doch einfach meine Spielleistung nach dem Spiel und zieht mir halt weniger Elo ab. Es ist doch einfach schlimm, das man +14 kriegt, dann +16 und dann ist wieder so ein Horst AFK und man haut gleichmal mit -21 rein. Obwohl ich 8 - 4 (8 - 2...erst, dann trollen ftw) stand. Meister Farm, meistes Gold usw. usw. es ist doch absurd man.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. September 2013)

Ok, dann kann man also davon ausgehen, dass du mechanisch den meisten Mitspielern deines Tiers überlegen bist. Trotzdem steigst du nicht auf. Das heißt also, deine Schwäche muss woanders liegen. Du hast auch eine relativ gute KDA (vor allem mit TF), also sollte dein Fightverhalten und deine Map-Awareness auch nicht soo schlecht sein.
Was mich zur Folgerung bringt: Deine Schwächen (ohne je mit die gespielt zu haben) müssten in der Kommunikation mit dem Team und das Nehmen von Objectives liegen.


----------



## Leckrer (5. September 2013)

Wenn du mir deinen LoL Namen gibst können wir gerne mal spielen. Morgen hätte ich Zeit  Ich hab paar starke Schwächen aber die krieg ich selber nicht raus, wenn ich das so sagen kann (also ich weiß selber nicht woran es liegt). Mit den Teams kann man meistens sowieso nicht kommunizieren. Der Flame überwiegt und was konstruktives kommt fast nie.


----------



## Laudian (6. September 2013)

Gerade mit TF kann man doch wunderbar jedes mal 1-2 Tower holen wenn das Team mal wieder im Teamfight stirbt. Dazu Flash / Teleport mitnehmen und stumpf pushen.


----------



## Leckrer (6. September 2013)

Mach ich meistens.


----------



## MrRazer (6. September 2013)

Ich fange dieses Wochende mit Ranked an mit einem Freund der ebenfalls noch keine Ranked's hat. Ich bin Main ADC und er ist wohl Main Jungle obwohl er viele Position spielen kann. Denkt ihr es würde Sinn machen wenn ich mit ihm auf die Botlane gehe also ich ADC und er Support. Ich würde wahrscheinlich auf Top oder Mid ausweichen wenn ich kein ADC werden kann. Was haltet ihr von der Idee weil ich denke das ich vielleicht so gut carrien kann. Weil man ja als ADC eine relativ guten Einfluss hat.


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2013)

Probieren geht über studieren. Wenn er ein halbwegs gescheiter Spieler ist würde ich sein potential möglichst nicht als supp verschwenden. Zumindest die ersten gamrs net. Später sobald die teammates besser sind könnte premade bot schon ausschlaggebender sein. 
Meine Meinung


----------



## MrRazer (6. September 2013)

Also sollte er lieber Jungen und ich sollte versuchen mein Ding allein durch zu ziehen? Okey ich werde das mal mit ihm besprechen


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2013)

Wie gesagt. Wenn du ihn für fähig genug hälst kann er am Anfang mit Sicherheit mehr als jungler reißen, als eine, ihm unbekannte Rolle, zu spielen. Dann nützt die kommunikation auch nix.

Und ich würde dir schwer empfehlen dich auf paar ADC mit disengage zu spezialisieren.


----------



## MrRazer (6. September 2013)

Welche sind den deiner Meinung nach gut? Habe viele ADC


----------



## MyArt (6. September 2013)

Franzl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Wenn du ihn für fähig genug hälst kann er am Anfang mit Sicherheit mehr als jungler reißen, als eine, ihm unbekannte Rolle, zu spielen. Dann nützt die kommunikation auch nix.
> 
> Und ich würde dir schwer empfehlen dich auf paar ADC mit disengage zu spezialisieren.


 
Ein gescheiter Support mit viel CC reicht dagegen auch aus... Deswegen unnötig 



MrRazer schrieb:


> Welche sind den deiner Meinung nach gut? Habe viele ADC



Der mit dem du am besten bist!


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2013)

Sowas wie cait, trist, vayne, corki ist immer schön für nen escape. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind escapes sehr wichtig… aber ich Spiel ab und zu auch gern Ashe/mf 
Habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht dass du vor allem im Yolo q als ADC SEHR OFT von deinem Team einfach ausgeliefert wirst. Da hilft halt nur flash oder besagte disengage champs.

@travel: wenn man nennt gescheiten supp hat ja. Aber sonst?..

BTT.
Generell. Fang einfach an und du wirst schnell merken was ich meine sofern du nicht direkt in nem guten Gold Bereich landest


----------



## MrRazer (6. September 2013)

Am besten bin ich mit Varus,Cait,Ashe oder MF  Habe zwar vayne komme aber nicht so mit ihr klar. Sivir kann ich auch gut aber ich finde sie relativ schwach im 5 vs. 5


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2013)

Dann Spiel das was du am besten kannst. Jetzt auf zwang zB vayne oder so lernen macht auch kein Sinn.


----------



## MyArt (6. September 2013)

In den Matchment Matches mag das alles noch so gehen...

Aber wenn du dann in deiner Liga bist wirst du dich eh über die anderen und deren Aktionen aufregen. 
Das ganze kannst darfst du bis zu Gold 3 durchhalten bis es sich bessert


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2013)

Hat travel recht mit! aumen:
Das wird die reinste Zerreißprobe für deine nerven


----------



## Laudian (6. September 2013)

Mein Trick: Sobald ein Teammate irgendetwas unnötiges o. unkonstruktives schreibt mute ich denjenigen.  Dadurch habe ich schon so manches Spiel in absoluter Stille verbracht, aber immerhin gehen einem die Leute nicht so aufn Sack.


----------



## MyArt (6. September 2013)

& man wird reportet wegen komunikationsverweigerung xD

Aber ich habe auch schon hunderte auf meiner Igno-Liste. Es scheinen sich aber immer neue zu finden


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2013)

Ich hab sogar ne Phase gehabt, da hab ich direkt am Anfang direkt alle gemuted. Man kann Mut den neuen pings prima konstruktiv kommunizieren


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (6. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Das ganze kannst darfst du bis zu Gold 3 durchhalten bis es sich bessert


 
Gold III war bisher das Schlimmste, was ich in LoL erleben durfte. Da hat man in jedem Spiel mindestens einen, der einem weismachen möchte, er wäre ein Diamond-Smurf/hätte bisher ja immer mit Kass gegen Fizz seine Lane gewonnen/ein Noc der bis Lvl 6 nicht gankt ist n00b und wenn die Gegner nach 10 Minuten mit 3 Kills vorne liegen, ist das Spiel verloren.  
Über Platin hört man auch nicht gerade allzuviel Gutes und wenn man mal 'nen Diamond-Stream geguckt hat, weiß man, dass da auch fast nur Idioten rumgurken. Wirklich besser wird's dann wohl erst in Challenger.


----------



## JPW (6. September 2013)

Forecast Janna ist genial. 
Die /emotes 

Ich will diesen Skin haben, aber erst ist so teuer... :S


----------



## Leckrer (6. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Spiel ganz nach meinem Geschmack... so liebe ich das. 

P.S.: ich kann nicht farmen mit Kassa


----------



## Klarostorix (6. September 2013)

Game mal wieder kaputtgepatcht... Da hat man die ganze Woche keine Zeit, und wenn man doch mal kann, dann baut RIOT Mist... Spiele echt mit dem Gedanken ganz aufzuhören...


----------



## MrRazer (6. September 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=679535"/>
> 
> Ein Spiel ganz nach meinem Geschmack... so liebe ich das.
> 
> P.S.: ich kann nicht farmen mit Kassa



Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten das Caitlyn gecarried hat.Bist du den ganken gegangen, also auf der Bot?


----------



## Laudian (6. September 2013)

Leckrer, wollen wir mal ein paar Runden zusammen spielen ? Ich schätze mal du gehörst vom Skill her nicht wirklich nach Bronze, hast aber eben auch nicht diese spezielle Spielweise drauf die man braucht um da rauszukommen. Ich kenne viele Leute die ewig lange in Bronze rumgedümpelt sind, sich von jemand anderem carrien lassen haben und plötzlich direkt weiter zu Gold durchgerast sind.


----------



## Leckrer (6. September 2013)

Wenn ihr nen lachflash wollt dann schaut mal jetzt mein lolking an. Ich Feier das grade sehr hart xD


----------



## MrRazer (6. September 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nen lachflash wollt dann schaut mal jetzt mein lolking an. Ich Feier das grade sehr hart xD



Du tust mir schon Leid :/ Aber das wird schon. Du schaffst das irgendwann wird der Riot Gott mit dir sein


----------



## Laudian (7. September 2013)

Wie gesagt Leckrer, wenn du willst carrie ich dich aus Bronze raus. Dann kannst du ja mal in Silber zeigen was in dir steckt


----------



## meik19081999 (7. September 2013)

Hey leute ich möchte bald auch ranked machen 
Was sollte ich alles wissen?
Hat jemand vielleicht tipps?
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2013)

7. Gebot: Du sollst nicht feeden.

Generell wenn möglich nicut Flamen, selbst gut spielen, roamen und sich nicht auf andere verlassen. :€


----------



## meik19081999 (7. September 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> 7. Gebot: Du sollst nicht feeden.
> 
> Generell wenn möglich nicut Flamen, selbst gut spielen, roamen und sich nicht auf andere verlassen. :€



Hast du vielleicht mal lust mit mir ein botgame zu machen und mir zu sagen wo meine schwächen sind?


----------



## Jahai (7. September 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht mal lust mit mir ein botgame zu machen und mir zu sagen wo meine schwächen sind?


 
Ich würde dir eigentlich empfehlen generell keine Botgames zu spielen, denn dabei lernt man nicht wirklich was, lieber normale unranked Games gehen Spieler


----------



## meik19081999 (7. September 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eigentlich empfehlen generell keine Botgames zu spielen, denn dabei lernt man nicht wirklich was, lieber normale unranked Games gehen Spieler



Danke für den tipp
Ok dann vielleicht jmd ein jormales unranked mit mir?


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Danke für den tipp
> Ok dann vielleicht jmd ein jormales unranked mit mir?


 
können z.B. ein 1v1 auf der midlane oder so machen... da kann man doch einiges lernen wie ich finde^^


----------



## Laudian (7. September 2013)

Ich bin dabei  Muss aber noch kurz mitm Hund raus.


----------



## MrRazer (7. September 2013)

Ich wahre auch dabei wenn ich ihr Lust habt


----------



## meik19081999 (7. September 2013)

Ich könnte so gegen 18uhr falls es ok ist?
Bitte sagt mir nachm spiel was ich verbessern sollte ok?


----------



## MrRazer (7. September 2013)

Ich bin ja auch noch Anfänger aber können wir machen. Ich hätte um 18.00 Uhr auch Zeit


----------



## Laudian (7. September 2013)

Also ich hätte wenndann jetzt gleich Zeit, ein Freund wäre auch noch dabei.


----------



## MrRazer (7. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Also ich hätte wenndann jetzt gleich Zeit, ein Freund wäre auch noch dabei.



Wollen wir wieder zusammen zocken und trainieren?


----------



## meik19081999 (7. September 2013)

Also wer kann dann um 18 uhr?


----------



## MrRazer (7. September 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Also wer kann dann um 18 uhr?



Wie gesagt ich könnte um 18.00uhr  Darf ich fragen welche deine Main Position ist?


----------



## meik19081999 (7. September 2013)

Also ich spiele oft bot 
Manchmal jungle mit yi und septen mid mit kata


----------



## JPW (7. September 2013)

Ich würde auch gerne mitmachen, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab. 

500 Wins 1000 Spiele Bronze II
Spiele kein Ranked oder ganz selten.


----------



## meik19081999 (7. September 2013)

Ihr könnt mich schonmal adden falls ihr wollt heise genauso wie hier
Edit: kann jetzt schon zocken falls jmd will


----------



## MrRazer (7. September 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich schonmal adden falls ihr wollt heise genauso wie hier
> Edit: kann jetzt schon zocken falls jmd will



Ich komm mal in  dann können wir zocken


----------



## meik19081999 (7. September 2013)

Bin jetzt svho ingame sry


----------



## MrRazer (7. September 2013)

Kein Problem ich habe Zeit  aber ich glaube wird sollte aufhören wie im Chat hier zu schreiben sonst gibt es noch eine Verwarnung


----------



## Klarostorix (8. September 2013)

Warum sollte es Verwarnungen geben? Solange ihr euch nicht für ein anderes Spiel verabredet!?


----------



## meik19081999 (8. September 2013)

Denke ich genau so


----------



## Leckrer (9. September 2013)

Promo again


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. September 2013)

Grad hab ich mit einem Mate mal ein bisschen Smurfing gemacht! Nach dem Satz "I am new in this game pls explain"() als Antwort auf eine Aufforderung kamen dann ganze 3 Disconnects im Team!

Edit: unter anderem werden Krepo und MonteCristo die Analysen bei der Weltmeisterschaft machen!


----------



## Leckrer (11. September 2013)

Sind die dann AFK geblieben?


----------



## MrRazer (14. September 2013)

Dazu hätte ich auch ein Beispiel. Ich war der Garen in dem Game 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich denke wir hätten ohne die AFKler gewonnen


----------



## Megasuchti (14. September 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich auch ein Beispiel. Ich war der Garen in dem Game
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=681212"/>
> Und ich denke wir hätten ohne die AFKler gewonnen



War das ein aram oder normal 5vs5?


----------



## MrRazer (14. September 2013)

Ein Aram  Sonst hätten die nicht 3adc gepickt ^^


----------



## Megasuchti (14. September 2013)

Deswegen habe ich gefragt
Hätte mich auch gewundert wenns normal gewesen wäre


----------



## target2804 (14. September 2013)

Im normal verliert man logischerweise viel schneller  immerhin gibt's da 3 Lanes! 2 sind da schon verloren. Gegner mehr gefeedet, mehr Farm, etc. Hätte man von selbst drauf kommen koennen


----------



## meik19081999 (14. September 2013)

Na toll server sind down
Weis jemand wiso?


----------



## killer196 (14. September 2013)

http://forums.euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1381719

steht hier warum. wird noch 3 std dauern.


----------



## nulchking (15. September 2013)

Und da beginnen die World Finals, fragt sich nur wann endlich ein Artikel auf PCGH kommt 

Alleine Twitch hat momentan an die 250k Zuschauer 


Werden wohl ein paar lange Nächte werden


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Uh, davon hab ich ja noch garnichts mitbekommen. Gleich mal einschalten.


----------



## nulchking (15. September 2013)

Wie kann man davon nichts mitbekommen? 

Twitch ist bei mir grade down, azubu ftw


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Twitch war bei mir auch down, de.twitch.tv funktioniert aber (auch der englische stream).

Den Linken Typen kann man ja mal voll in die Tonne drücken, ich will das Phreak mehr redet -.-

Edit: Falls noch jemand zuguckt, habt ihr Lust ins TS zu kommen ? Ich bin kein Laberkopp, nur so ganz alleine gucken macht ja auch keinen Spaß.

TS-IP: h2190826.stratoserver.net

Edit2: Twitch laggt ja mal heftig, ich bin auf Youtube


----------



## Klarostorix (15. September 2013)

Game kaputtgepatcht schon seit mehr als einer Woche...


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Geht mir genauso, seit ca. einer Woche stürzt das Spiel alle naselang ab.

Spectaten geht schon seit Monaten nicht mehr, aber das liegt am Nvidia Treiber...


----------



## nulchking (15. September 2013)

Ich komme dann TS, meine mates sind alle grade am umziehen und ich bin der erste der Inet hat ;D


----------



## MrRazer (15. September 2013)

Ich komme auch noch mal kurz auf den TS


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. September 2013)

Ich komm dann auch mal fürs SKT T1 Spiel vorbei!
In Korea waren sie ja in den letzten Matches sehr überzeugend. Vor allem Faker:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPCfoCVCx3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (15. September 2013)

Progames sind doch eh immer gleich... 2v1 Top 2v1 Bot, afkfarmen bis mal einer gankt und wer erstmal n 5k Lead hat, gewinnt. Ganz gleich ob das Spiel dann 20 oder 40 Minuten lang ist. Der Champpool ist auf geschätzte 20 Champs für Bans und Picks begrenzt und bis auf die Namen der Teams/Spieler kriegt man eigentlich immer dasselbe zu sehen. Gähn. High elo-Soloq ist doch irgendwie sehr viel spannender.


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Man merkt das du gerade nicht zuguckst. 2on2 Top, 1on1 Bot, jede Menge early Action, kämpfe um Buffs etc.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (15. September 2013)

Ich habe diese Season ausreichend viele Progames gesehen, um meine Meinung diesbezüglich kundtun zu können. Und von dir Beschriebenes sieht man mit Glück in 10-20% der Spiele. Ansonsten sind's halt Spiele, die nach 10 Minuten eigentlich schon vorbei sind, sehr einseitig und eher unschön zuzusehen. So beispielsweise TSM v GG früher am heutigen Abend. Unheimlich langweiliges Spiel.


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Stimmt, das Spiel davor war ziemlich langweilig. Aber das war auch ein extrem ungleiches Match, TSM spielt da einfach in einer höheren Liga.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. September 2013)

TSM hatte einfach eine bessere  Turniererfahrung. Daran ist auch das Team mit der AD-Lulu schon auf der  Gamescom gescheitert. TSM hatte einfach konstant eine starke Konkurrenz  und GG.eu war einfach nicht gewohnt gegen Teams in ihrer theoretischen  Gewichtsklasse zu spielen. Hätten sie ein, zwei IEMs vorher schon  gespielt, wäre das Spiel sicher anders abgegangen und ich wette, dass sie am Ende der Gruppenphase deutlich stärker sein werden.
Das wird m.M.n. auch ein Problem für Cloud9 werden, wenn sie auf Teams wie SKT T1 oder Royal Club treffen werden.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (15. September 2013)

Die haben einfach schon mehr Erfahrung mit dem Turnierchamppool. Ich hab echt das Gefühl, die würden genötigt werden, immer wieder dieselben Champs auszupacken, was besonders bei BO3/5 nicht gerade spannungsfördernd ist. Hab da letztens ein schönes BO3 gesehen, bei dem die ersten beiden Spiele keinerlei (null) Championvariation boten. Und auch jetzt gerade sieht man mal wieder Elise, Vayne, Lee, Zyra, Ahri, Thresh, Vi. Swain dürfte da noch das Exotischste sein, was ich in letzter Zeit sehen durfte.


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Deswegen hatte ich mir immer gerne die Spiele von M5 angeguckt, man konnte sich echt drauf verlassen dass die in wneigstens 70-80% der Spiele irgendwelche collen Aktionen abziehen, die völlig gegen das Meta gehen. Inzwischen ist das ja irgendwie nicht mehr so.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. September 2013)

Irgendwie kam mir das nur so vor als m5 noch den Underdog-Status hatte. Auf der Gamescom 2012 oder der Weltmeisterschaft S2 haben die ja auch kaum "gegen die Meta" gespielt. Wobei man da ihnen doch zu Gute halten muss, dass sie da schon Meta prägend waren und das, was sie gespielt haben Meta wurde.
Kreativere Picks werde ich von OMG noch erwarten, vor allem ihre berühmte Support-Annie oder Jungle-Yorick.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (15. September 2013)

Yup, heute läuft alles strikt metakonform. Deswegen wird man in Low elo-Soloq auch so hart geflamet, wenn man mal Quinn mid oder dergleichen pickt. Die Schäfchen laufen halt schön mit dem Strom; wozu noch selbst Sachen ausprobieren oder das Hirn auf andere Weise nutzen, wenn die Progamer es doch auch nicht tun.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. September 2013)

Ich persönlich sehe aber schon starke Disparitäten in der "Low-Elo-Meta" und der "Pro-Meta". Beispiele sind z.B. das Aufkommen von 2v1 Lanes, Lvl 1 Strategie, 3v1 Tower-Dives oder auch AP-Toplaner scheinen in der Low-Elo kaum angekommen sein.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (15. September 2013)

Was schlicht daran liegen könnte, dass man für derlei Taktiken mit dem Flamen aufhören/mehr mit seinen Teammates kommunizieren müsste. Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mit irgendwelchen Randoms gematched werde, würde ich doch eher ungern irgendetwas ausprobieren, was auf dem Können meiner Kollegen basiert. Das ist einfach zu variabel, auch innerhalb einer Liga. 'Ungewöhnliche' Picks hingegen können einem schonmal die Lane/das Spiel gewinnen, weil der Gegner einfach nicht weiß, was man gegen bspw. 'nen Toplane-Skarner machen muss. Trotzdem pickt jeder Hans und Franz nur Champ 1-15, merkt nicht, dass er den Champ einfach nicht richtig spielen kann und versucht's dennoch weiter.

Schade, das OMG-team könnte nicht mehr Mainstream sein...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. September 2013)

Wobei auch je nach Elo dieser "Championpool" nicht gerade auch mit den Pro-Picks konform ist. Ich hab ja schon die AP-Toplaner wie Kennen oder Rumble angesprochen. Fiddelsticks-Support? WTF? Troll! Und das, obwohl in der Pro-Szene einige Supports schon diesen Bann auf sich ziehen. Corkis sieht man jetzt auch nicht soo häufig, obwohl er momentan einer der am stärksten umkämpften Picks ist. Auch vor den Twitch-Nervs als er in Korea fast einen Monat lang 100% Pick und Bannrate hatte (Profigames): Wer hat da schon Twitch gespielt?
Die AD-Midlaner sind auch erst ab und zu in Form eines Zeds zu sehen.


----------



## Laudian (16. September 2013)

Naja, du kannst aber 5on5 premade einfach nicht mit solo ranked vergleichen, da fehlt einfach die Kommunikation. Da kann es schon sein, dass Champions recht unbrauchbar sind, die unter den Pro's im "Fernsehen" hart umkämpft sind.

Aber ja, allgemein gebe ich nicht viel auf Meta etc. Ein Freund von mir hat sich einfach stumpf mit einem Champion von Gold 5 auf PLatin 3 hochgespielt. Egal ob er Top, Mitte, Ad, Jungle oder Support spielen musste, er hat seinen Wukong gespielt und gewonnen. Zumindest öfter als verloren 

Dass man seinen Champion gut draufhat ist im Soloranked einfach viel wichtiger als dass das Team möglichst gut zusammenpasst etc.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Naja, du kannst aber 5on5 premade einfach nicht mit solo ranked vergleichen, da fehlt einfach die Kommunikation. Da kann es schon sein, dass Champions recht unbrauchbar sind, die unter den Pro's im "Fernsehen" hart umkämpft sind.


 
Das stimmt schon, aber die meistens Champs werden auch in der SoloQ gut funktionieren, vor allem die Damage-Intensiveren. Wenn man dann noch einen Stun/Knockup oder als ADC einen Escape hat, ist es doch schon fast egal, was das Team pickt.
Wobei der Support-Job in niedrigeren Bereichen auch so eine Sache ist: Blitz und Nidalee sind da anscheinend die einzigen bekannten.

Edit: Meine Eindrücke vom ersten Spieltag:


Spoiler



SKT T1 und OMG haben gezeigt, warum sie als Favoriten gelten. Vulcun hat sich stärker gezeigt als erwartet, Fnatic eher schwächer. Ansonsten war alles sehr erwartungsgemäß.


----------



## killer196 (17. September 2013)

muhaha OP malph!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meik19081999 (17. September 2013)

Riot hat eindeutig zu viele probleme mit disconects
Wollte heute mein erstes 5vs5 solo ranked spielen und dann konnte ich 16 mal!! Nicht reconected
Also direkt mal erstes ranked verloren
Ich sehe es einfach nicht ein das ich wegen problemen von lol reported werde und die ranked verliere
Echt super 
Ich überlege ob ich überhaupt noch lol spielen sollte wenn ich bald gebannt bin wegen solchen disconects
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. September 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, wird ab einer gewissen Server-Belastung der Leaver-Buster ausgeschaltet.


----------



## meik19081999 (17. September 2013)

Es lag auch vielleicht an meinem lol
Aber der ping nicht
Am internetprovieder (telekom) liegts auch nicht hab in anderen spielen wie bf3 dota2 etc immer einen 16ping
Nur bei lol ist es so
Die sollten mal die server verbessern odet mehr server bauen
Edit: ich konnte danach 15 min nicht spielen
Aber es ist halt doof das der erste direkt verloren worden ist


----------



## Laudian (17. September 2013)

Kann man ja in der Match-History sehen. Wenn da ein Loss-Forgiven drin steht hat Riot mal wieder den Button gedrückt. Das heißt dann dass sie einsehen dass die DC's an Serverproblemen liegen. Oft genug gibt es aber auch Probleme mit einzelnen Providern, da hat man dann Pech.

Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass irgendein Reverse-DNS Dienst nicht richtig funktioniert hat, weswegen alle Vodafone Kunden nicht mehr Lol spielen konnten. Alle anderen Seiten haben aber funktioniert.


----------



## meik19081999 (17. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Kann man ja in der Match-History sehen. Wenn da ein Loss-Forgiven drin steht hat Riot mal wieder den Button gedrückt. Das heißt dann dass sie einsehen dass die DC's an Serverproblemen liegen. Oft genug gibt es aber auch Probleme mit einzelnen Providern, da hat man dann Pech.
> 
> Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass irgendein Reverse-DNS Dienst nicht richtig funktioniert hat, weswegen alle Vodafone Kunden nicht mehr Lol spielen konnten. Alle anderen Seiten haben aber funktioniert.



Also hab nicht in die match history geschaut aber halt bei ranked-da stand dann verloren


----------



## Leckrer (17. September 2013)

Ich hab vorhin auch Lol Ranked gezockt mit Telekom Leitung. Keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## meik19081999 (17. September 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin auch Lol Ranked gezockt mit Telekom Leitung. Keinerlei Probleme.



Ich hab früher gedacht liegt an der telekom aber anscheinend nicht
Hier mal ein screen von der app
Hab mir mein erstes item zweimal dank lags gekauft


----------



## MrRazer (17. September 2013)

Leute was ist euer Lieblings LoL YouTuber in Deutschland bzw. Deutsche Sprache  Meine sind Gotti255 und Letsreadsmallbooks. Finde sie spielen ganz gut und machen witzige Videos


----------



## nulchking (17. September 2013)

Mein Ping ist relativ hoch, habe unitymedia 50+ und einen Ping von über 70


----------



## meik19081999 (18. September 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Mein Ping ist relativ hoch, habe unitymedia 50+ und einen Ping von über 70



Mein ping in lol normal 16-21
Bf3: 13
Also in lol hab ich die höchsten pings


----------



## nulchking (18. September 2013)

Na wer ist noch wach für die Worlds? 

Sind echt komische Zeiten für Europäer xD


----------



## Leckrer (18. September 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab früher gedacht liegt an der telekom aber anscheinend nicht
> Hier mal ein screen von der app
> Hab mir mein erstes item zweimal dank lags gekauft



Verkaufen?


----------



## meik19081999 (18. September 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Verkaufen?



Problem: wegen den lags konnte ich mich nich nicht bewegen alles was ich im shop gemacht habe wurde sofort zurückgesetzt etc
Habe jetzt mal ein ticket geschrieben und mal schauen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Na wer ist noch wach für die Worlds?


Ich geh normal pennen und schau mir die Show dann später auf Youtube an.
Lustig find ich immer die Seitenhiebe auf Doublelift vom Rest des Teams!



> Sind echt komische Zeiten für Europäer xD


 In Asien ist halt mehr Publikum.


----------



## meik19081999 (18. September 2013)

Toll kann jetzt kein lol mehr spielen dir nächsten tage wegen der schienr an meinem arm


----------



## Franzl (18. September 2013)

Ich denke du kannst garnix mehr spielen und nicht nur Lol


----------



## meik19081999 (18. September 2013)

Franzl schrieb:


> Ich denke du kannst garnix mehr spielen und nicht nur Lol


Ja hast recht absolut blöd wenn man garnichts machen kann


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2013)

Och, Creaton hat zum Zocken in der LCS auch mal kurz den Gips abgemacht!


----------



## meik19081999 (18. September 2013)

Ich probier mal mit der schiene dir maus zu bewegen
Bissle gehts aber obs für lol reicht?


----------



## MrRazer (18. September 2013)

Probieren geht über studieren. Mach dir ein freies Spiel und teste es. Irgendwie bin ich seid gestern der übelste Talon fan  Ich glaube der wird gekauft wenn er in den Sale kommt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2013)

Oder spar einfach mal die IP darauf!
Talon ist im Grunde ein guter Champ, allerdings scheint er mir gegenüber der Top-Tier-Assassinen wie Ahri, Zed oder Fizz doch eher im Assassinationspotential zu schwächeln, allerdings dafür eine höhere Teamfightpräsenz zu haben abseits vom Attentat. Er scheint ein bisschen mehr wie ein Bruiser zu sein als die anderen Assassinen.


----------



## target2804 (18. September 2013)

Frag mal Kassadin wie viel Assassine Talon ist^^


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (18. September 2013)

Hab' Talon mal 'n bisschen im im Low lvl gezockt und muss sagen, sobald man erstmal n bisschen Gold hat, burstet man jeden Squishy von 100 auf 0 mit der Combo. Auch 4v5 war kein problem.


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

Das macht man im Low Level aber mit jedem Champion.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (19. September 2013)

Squishy bleibt Squishy. Hab' noch zwei Runden auf meinem Main gezockt mit gleichen Resultaten. Talons Burst ist ziemlich nett und die Combo recht einfach fehlerfrei ausführbar. Einfach R E W Autohit Hydra Autohit Q, wenn der Gegner überhaupt so lange überlebt. Werd ich auf jeden Fall noch weiter zocken, hat sehr viel Potential.


----------



## Leckrer (23. September 2013)

JA MAN!!! Ich habs geschafft  Leckrer grüßt aus Silber 5


----------



## meik19081999 (23. September 2013)

Cool
Ich bin direkt mit den ersten spielen in silber 4 gekommen  hab 5 von 10 gewonnen
Zum glück gabs keine probleme mit dem internet
Mfg meik


----------



## MrRazer (23. September 2013)

Ich fang heute an mit der ersten Promo mal gucken wo ich Lande ^^


----------



## meik19081999 (23. September 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Ich fang heute an mit der ersten Promo mal gucken wo ich Lande ^^



Wünsch dir viel glück vielleicht kann ich ja mitspiepen


----------



## Klarostorix (23. September 2013)

Ein guter Freund von mir hats heute in Diamond 1 geschafft. Kranker Kerl...


----------



## meik19081999 (23. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ein guter Freund von mir hats heute in Diamond 1 geschafft. Kranker Kerl...



Geil... würde ich auch gerne mal werden


----------



## MrRazer (23. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ein guter Freund von mir hats heute in Diamond 1 geschafft. Kranker Kerl...



Challenger Incoming?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. September 2013)

Es heißt, dass zwischen den Unteren in Diamant 1 und den Oberen in Diamant 1 noch spielerische Unterschiede sind, die man sonst in mehreren Divisionen ausdrücken kann.


----------



## meik19081999 (23. September 2013)

Diamand 1 is trotzdem noch dia 1


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. September 2013)

Stimmt, das ist immer noch sehr respektabel, aber meine Antwort war eher auf die Frage "Challenger incoming?" bezogen!


----------



## MrRazer (23. September 2013)

Ja habe ich auch gehört. In dia1 geht schon richtig die Post ab. Was man da so manchmal sieht huhu


----------



## meik19081999 (23. September 2013)

Bin richtig froh mit 5 gewonnen games direkt in silber 4 gekommen zu sein


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2013)

Zwischen Diamond und Challenger liegen nochmal Welten^^


----------



## meik19081999 (23. September 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Zwischen Diamond und Challenger liegen nochmal Welten^^



Jop da ist viel dazwischen


----------



## Klarostorix (23. September 2013)

Jo, aber meinem Freund trau ich Challenger zu, der hats in S3 aus Platin 3 bis D1 geschafft.


----------



## MrRazer (24. September 2013)

Xpeke hat ja mal derbe gerockt im letzten game gegen Cloud9  So jetzt geh ich schlafen, mit Favoriten Team hat gewonnen und morgen ist Schule


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. September 2013)

Was ich viel interessanter finde: gleich wird Najin Sword spielen. Das ist deren erstes Erscheinen in der Kompetetiven Szene sein ca. 3 Monaten. Und die ganze Zeit haben sie sich auf die WM vorbereitet. Sie waren ja auch Weltweit das erste Team, das seinen Platz garantiert hatte. Zusätzlich konnten sie mit ihrem Schwester-Team die ganze Zeit trainieren ohne Angst zu haben, dass ihre Strategien geleakt werden.

Edit: Anscheinend waren die in ein paar kleineren Turnieren in der Zeit und dass sie aus der OGN ausgeschieden sind, ist auch "nur" 2 Monate her. Trotzdem haben sie schon eine lange Zeit relativ "versteckt" trainiert und sich vorbereitet.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. September 2013)

Im zweiten Spiel haben NJS ja mal richtig aufgeräumt 
~20k Gold lead und etwa 22-6 Kills, Nexus nach 24 min.


----------



## Leckrer (28. September 2013)

...Ich krieg heut nur auffe Fresse im Spiel -.-


----------



## MrRazer (28. September 2013)

Guck doch die Weltmeisterschaften


----------



## Franzl (28. September 2013)

Wie läuft das 2. Game für fnatic ?das 1. War ja schwer einseitig


----------



## MrRazer (28. September 2013)

Ehm first blood für Fnatic aber dann als direkter Gegenschlag indem Fight hat RYL ein 3 zu 1 daraus gemacht aber jetzt sieht es wieder gut für Fnatic aus


----------



## Franzl (28. September 2013)

Ich würd lieber die games gucken jetzt statt disse  ( man is das nerdig haha )

Wie stets ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. September 2013)

Naja, Puszu scheint momentan nicht gute Performance abzuliefern. Dabei hat er die bisherigen Spiele schon recht stark ausgesehen.
Die anderen Lanes sehen ausgeglichen aus, allerdings hat Cyanide alle 4 bereits im Spiel gefallenen Kills. Zum Glück hat Fnatic keine schweren Fehler am Anfang gemacht.


----------



## MrRazer (28. September 2013)

Der fight war ja gerade richtig heftig so low life rein zugehen ist echt gefährlich


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. September 2013)

Fnatic ist grad in einer "do or die"-Situation. Nichts von wegen: "Das nächste Mal wirds besser werden" (das wär in einem Jahr).
Soaz und Yellowstar wissen ja, wie es ist, kurz vorm WM-Titel zu scheitern!


----------



## MrRazer (28. September 2013)

Aber Puszu fängt sich ja scheinbar langsam zum Glück  Ich denke das 3te game sollte sie gewinnen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. September 2013)

Irgendwie finde ich den Ausgang des Games gerechtfertigt.
xPeke hat mit seinen frühen Fizz-Picks absolut keinen Respekt vor dem Gegner gezeigt und Puszu sah gegen Uzi absolut alt aus. Soaz hat solide wie immer gespielt und Cyanide hat mich ziemlich positiv überrascht. Fnatics frühen Züge waren sehr fragwürdig, z.B. als im ersten Game Leona _nachdem_ Elise und Jax auf der Lane gekommen sind, Corki alleine gelassen hat und im Mid-Busch rumgegammelt ist (ohne großen Erfolg) oder der Tower-Dive im zweiten Spiel, der so desaströs geendet ist.


----------



## MrRazer (29. September 2013)

Hätten sie im letzten Game den Teamfight auf der midlane Höhe Rover durch gezogen wo es 3vs.3 stand aber RYL low life wahren hätten sie das wohl gewonnen  Soaz hat aber die Rumble ulti im Midgame nicht gut eingesetzt meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Leckrer (29. September 2013)

GG WP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meik19081999 (29. September 2013)

Ja war bei mir auch so die server sind down
Es gingen vorhin auch nut custom games


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

bei mir geht seit 5 Wochen gar nix  neu heruntergeladen, 3x neu installiert, nix hilft


----------



## meik19081999 (29. September 2013)

Sie bringeb lieber alle 2 wochen einen neuen champ raus anstatt die servernrichtig zu warten der champ bringt ja mehr geld


----------



## MrRazer (29. September 2013)

Also ich weiß das LoL Gemeinde letztes Mal ganz schön lange z.B auf Aatrox gewartet hatte  Aber ich denke mal das mit den Servern wird sich erstmal nicht bessern


----------



## Low (29. September 2013)

Ich hatte noch nie soviele Probleme mit einem Programm/Spiel wie mit LoL. Jetzt geht gar nüx


----------



## target2804 (30. September 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie soviele Probleme mit einem Programm/Spiel wie mit LoL. Jetzt geht gar nüx


Dann hast du kein Windows oder?


----------



## Leckrer (30. September 2013)

Ich liebe TF aber ich werde ihn nicht mehr spielen, weil er einfach so unglaublich generft worden ist. Was haltet ihr davon? Ich glaube er wird momentan zu sehr outclassed von vielen Champs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man achte bitte auf den Chat  Das war lustig^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. September 2013)

Ich seh in nicht als schlechter als vorher an. Er hatte nie den großen Teamfight-Schaden, aber er konnte/kann:


Ganken wie sonst fast kein anderer, wenn er Stufe 6 hat.
Waves unglaublich schnell Clearen und damit u.A. auch gut Splitpushen (auch wegen dem Ulti).
Jeden Squishie gnadenlos bestrafen, der "out of Position" ist.
gut poken mit den Wildcards. Gut, er ist zwar kein "God-Tier-Poker" wie Ezreal, Jayce oder Nidalee, aber wenn man die mal aus lässt ist der Poke von ihm schon recht stark.


----------



## Leckrer (30. September 2013)

Vergesst es einfach.


----------



## target2804 (30. September 2013)

Dein Geheule geht mir aufn geist. Was zur Hölle IST dein Problem? Kommst von b5 in S5 und machst hier ne Welle hoch 10. das ist so lächerlich man. Dann hast du halt mal Bobs im Team, und? Versuch zu carrien, wenn's net klappt, Pech, aber der
Thread hier is zur Hälfte voll mit deinem Geheule. Was soll der kack?


----------



## Leckrer (30. September 2013)

Wollte mal fragen was ihr von den Änderungen an ihm haltet. Und desweiteren ist der Thread zur Hälfte voll mit deinem Geheule über das Geheule von anderen. Was soll der kack? Ne jetzt mal Spaß beiseite. Du hast Recht. Ich nehme das Spiel manchmal zu Ernst. Tut mir leid. Sry hier @all.


----------



## Laudian (30. September 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Thread hier is zur Hälfte voll mit deinem Geheule. Was soll der kack?



+1

Ich hatte ihm ja mal angeboten ein paar Spiele mit ihm zu machen...
Eines Tages hatte ich ihn dann ingame angeschrieben und gefragt ob er jetzt nicht Zeit / Lust hätte. Antwort "Ja", er müsse aber eben noch Essen.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich dann mit einem Freund ein 1on1 gestartet, das nach ca. 40 Minuten endlich zuende ging...

Weitere 20 Minuten später schreibt mich Leckrer an dass er schon wieder ein Ranked verloren hat, obwohl er selbst ganz gut dastand.
Seitdem steht der bei mir im Forum auf ignore, ärgert mich dass ich überhaupt ne Stunde mit Warten verschwendet habe.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. September 2013)

Es sind eindeutig zu viele "noobs" in lol
Man kann kein game mehr machen ohne irgendwelcher jungler machen die auf die lane kommen ks'en farn klauen und abhauen und nur dann kommen wenn es kills gibt 
Dann flamen sie rum das adc sehr wenig kills hat aber 20 assists
Und da denk ich mir: irgendwann macht es keine lust mehr


----------



## Leckrer (30. September 2013)

Könnte vllt. jemand den Laudian anschreiben und ihm freundlich mitteilen, dass ich um Entschuldigung bitte? Ich glaube da ist irgendwas schief gelaufen. Danke 
Ich würde ihn jedenfalls gern erreichen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. September 2013)

Wie wärs, wenn wir generell uns wieder bemühen, den Thread wieder(?) in eine Diskussionsplattform zu verändern, in der wir uns auf halbwegs objektiver Grundlage unterhalten können.
Ja, es kommen immer wieder Idioten ins Team, das ist halt der Nachteil von Multiplayer-Spielen. Findet euch damit ab und wenns einer hier aus dem Thread ist, gibt es die PN, ansonsten können wir eh nichts dran ändern. Und ja, es mag die anderen vielleicht nerven, dass man hier "rumheult", aber der "Heulende" ist anscheinend auch emotional nicht unbedingt auf dem ansonsten hoffentlich rationalem Niveau, auf dem er mit darauffolgenden (vielleicht gut meinenden) Kritikern adäquat interagieren kann.
Wenn wir so weiter machen, wie bisher, insbesondere auf der letzten Seite, seh ich persönlich eine Zukunft für diesen Thread nur in der Rumpelkammer!


----------



## Leckrer (30. September 2013)

Hast vollkommen recht.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. September 2013)

Mal so ne fragr am rande:
Ist doch so das der jungler dem laner hilft den kill zu bekommen und dann wieder jungelt oder?
Weil alle jungler meinen das umgekehrte


----------



## Laudian (30. September 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Mal so ne fragr am rande:
> Ist doch so das der jungler dem laner hilft den kill zu bekommen und dann wieder jungelt oder?
> Weil alle jungler meinen das umgekehrte


 
Ich bin schon zufrieden wenn der Jungler garnicht auf meine Lane kommt. Wenn er kommt sollte er zumindest nicht sterben. Alles darüber hinaus ist mir relativ egal.

Ein gefeedeter Jungler kann in einem soloranked genauso nützlich sein wie ein gefeedeter Laner.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich bin schon zufrieden wenn der Jungler garnicht auf meine Lane kommt. Wenn er kommt sollte er zumindest nicht sterben. Alles darüber hinaus ist mir relativ egal.
> 
> Ein gefeedeter Jungler kann in einem soloranked genauso nützlich sein wie ein gefeedeter Laner.



Er kann aber dann nicht hilfreich sein wenn er kommt kst abhaut und nie hilft wenn man ihn braucht.
Mein rekord als jungler war mit aatroy 3/5/33 
Ich hattr mehr assists als der supp
Und in drm game mit dem hungler der mich aufgeregt hat hatte ich ja auch fast nur assists und er ist mit 100 leben als rengar noch in den fight gesprungen um zu kill stealen
Da dachtr ich mir nur *omg*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. September 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Mal so ne fragr am rande:
> Ist doch so das der jungler dem laner hilft den kill zu bekommen und dann wieder jungelt oder?
> Weil alle jungler meinen das umgekehrte


Das ist die allgemeine Vorstellung vom Jungler. In vielen Metas wird er ja schon fast als "Support" für die Sololanes angesehen, wenn sich die Kommentare von einigen Spielern ansieht, wenn die Rede zu Cloud 9 kommt, die es ja explizit anders machen und dem Jungler viel Farm/Einkommen geben.
Da gibt es mehrere Theorien hinter:
1.) Der Jungler braucht wenig Farm, in der "Farm-Hackordnung" ist er Platz 4, also nur über dem Support. Er ist derjenige, der hilft, den Sololanern zu gewinnen und wenn es nicht sowas "lästiges" wie Buffs, Drakes oder Barons gäbe, die kontrolliert werden wollen, könnte er doch gleich ein Tanky-Support für eine der Sololanes sein.
2.) Der Jungler braucht viel Farm, er muss "der Schrecken" sein, mit dem jede Lane rechnen muss. Er ist "der große Bruder" der die Gegner für sie verhaut. Und mit höherem Level oder "Schreckensfaktor" wird die Kontrolle über die "neutralen" Objectives immer einfacher!
Welches Modell besser ist: Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. September 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das ist die allgemeine Vorstellung vom Jungler. In vielen Metas wird er ja schon fast als "Support" für die Sololanes angesehen, wenn sich die Kommentare von einigen Spielern ansieht, wenn die Rede zu Cloud 9 kommt, die es ja explizit anders machen und dem Jungler viel Farm/Einkommen geben.
> Da gibt es mehrere Theorien hinter:
> 1.) Der Jungler braucht wenig Farm, in der "Farm-Hackordnung" ist er Platz 4, also nur über dem Support. Er ist derjenige, der hilft, den Sololanern zu gewinnen und wenn es nicht sowas "lästiges" wie Buffs, Drakes oder Barons gäbe, die kontrolliert werden wollen, könnte er doch gleich ein Tanky-Support für eine der Sololanes sein.
> 2.) Der Jungler braucht viel Farm, er muss "der Schrecken" sein, mit dem jede Lane rechnen muss. Er ist "der große Bruder" der die Gegner für sie verhaut. Und mit höherem Level oder "Schreckensfaktor" wird die Kontrolle über die "neutralen" Objectives immer einfacher!
> Welches Modell besser ist: Ich weiß es nicht.



Ich denke mal das es situationsabhängig ist
Aber wenn der jungler nur einmal gankt und dir lane dann läuft kann er ja mehr im jungle farmen= höheres lvl= gegner haben trotzdem vor einem gank angst also währe es meiner meinung nach sinnvoller die kills dem laner zu lassen und 2 mal richtig zu ganken anstatt das jede lane um einen babysitter zu weinen oder?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. September 2013)

In der Theorie wäre das eigentlich ganz einfach so, wie du es beschrieben hast. Jungler macht ein, zwei ordentliche Ganks auf jeder Lane, die Lanes können davon snowballen und die Gegner geben nach 20 Minuten auf. Klingt schön, ist aber i.d.R. nicht so.
Es wird immer Skillunterschiede, selbst bei dem ach so tollem Matchmaking geben. Es wird auch meistens einen gegnerischen Jungler geben. Und natürlich gibt es auch immer unterschiedliche "Peaks", wo die Champs unterschiedlich stark sind. Man hat nur "Zeitfenster", in denen Ganken überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Einen Kassadin nach Lvl 6 zu Ganken wird ohne viel CC und/oder einem hohen Burst schwer (wenn er dann mal wieder auf der Lane ist).
Gäbe es dies Faktoren nicht, wäre das Spiel auch nur halb so interessant.


----------



## target2804 (1. Oktober 2013)

In einem 5er ranked von ks zu reden halte ich für Blödsinn. Wenn der Jungler den kill bekommt, kommt das natürlich auch dem Team zu gute. Klar, wenn er schon 6 kills hat kann man natürlich versuchen, dem laner den kill zu geben, aber grundsätzlich ist es mir egal.

Ich persönlich Sage am Anfang des Games immer, dass der Jungler meine lane nicht ganken braucht.
Denn ich kaufe wards, overextende nicht und Farme gut, gehe nur drauf wenn ich mir sicher bin. Dann kann sich der Jungler auf die anderen beiden Lanes konzentrieren und demnach auf besagten häufiger ganken.

Ich selbst spiele Jungle eher ungern,
Einfach aus dem Grund, dass ich mich nicht als besten Jungler sehe. Oftmals spiele ich den Tank oder offtank auf der Top oder im Falle von Cho gath auch mal in der Mitte (was aber für den Jungler dann doof ist,
Weil er von Top zu Bot viel Abstand hat und auf meiner lane nicht auftauchen braucht). Dann übernehme ich die Team Koordination was auch immer klappt, weil ich freundlich bleibe und durch roaming sehr mobil bin und somit das Team gut koordinieren und lenken kann. Deshalb gewinne ich, sofern ich ranked spiele, öfter als das ich verliere. 

Ich habe auch den Standpunkt, wie einige bestimmt wissen, dass man im Solo ranked immer selbst das Team carrien sollte, einfach aus dem Grund, dass man sich auf die mates nicht selbstverständlich verlassen kann. Wenn man es also nicht schafft, sein Team auf siegkurs zu bringen, ist ranked denke ich das falsche für jemanden. 

Obwohl ich nur Bronze 1 spiele, was auch daran liegt dass ich momentan überhaupt keine ranked Games mache bzw davor nur mit meinem 5 er Team gespielt habe, bin ich der Meinung,
Dass ich doch schon viel Ahnung vom Game habe und skillmäßig eher in Gold oder so gehöre, da ich, wenn ich z.B mit nem Kollegen,
Der Diamond spielt, ein ranked mache,
Auch immer meine Lanes gewinne.

Im übrigen bin ich gerne mal für 1-2 Games
Zu haben, für Duo ranked allerdings nur selten,
Da mir das momentan zu anstrengend ist.


----------



## ScyX (1. Oktober 2013)

@target2804... gib dich mal deinen nick im Spiel


----------



## nulchking (1. Oktober 2013)

In dem Spiel gibt es keinen Killsteal, man sagt dazu den Kill safe zu machen. Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen anstatt das der Gegner nachher noch mit 10 Hp weg kommt.

Und das der Jungler nach einem Gank Farm von der Lane nimmt und hilft zu pushen ist das normalste auf der Welt, nennt sich Jungler Tax


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Oktober 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> In dem Spiel gibt es keinen Killsteal, man sagt dazu den Kill safe zu machen. Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen anstatt das der Gegner nachher noch mit 10 Hp weg kommt.
> 
> Und das der Jungler nach einem Gank Farm von der Lane nimmt und hilft zu pushen ist das normalste auf der Welt, nennt sich Jungler Tax


 
Sehe ich absolut genauso. Für mich zählt nur das Motto "tot ist tot".


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Oktober 2013)

Um es vielleicht noch provokativer zu machen: 1 Kill + 1 Assisst sind insgesamt mehr Geld als "nur" ein Kill!


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Um es vielleicht noch provokativer zu machen: 1 Kill + 1 Assisst sind insgesamt mehr Geld als "nur" ein Kill!



Find ich ja ok wenn er aber nicht 10!!! Killd oder so geklaut hätte.
Naja egal solche spieler wirds immer geben


----------



## target2804 (1. Oktober 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Find ich ja ok wenn er aber nicht 10!!! Killd oder so geklaut hätte. Naja egal solche spieler wirds immer geben


 Solche wie dich, die es nicht raffen? Ja da hast du recht!



ScyX schrieb:


> @target2804... gib dich mal deinen nick im Spiel


Target2804


----------



## Laudian (1. Oktober 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Find ich ja ok wenn er aber nicht 10!!! Killd oder so geklaut hätte.
> Naja egal solche spieler wirds immer geben


 
Vielleicht solltest du einfach akzeptieren dass der Jungler gut gespielt hat wenn er mehr als 10 Kills gemacht hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Oktober 2013)

Seit Royal die Support Annie ausgepackt hat, ist Annie die "neue" "Support"-Nidalee. Jaja, ich "supporte"- mit Full AP und ohne einen einzigen Ward, Tibbers reicht aus.


----------



## MrRazer (3. Oktober 2013)

Oh ja Hans das erinnert mich an die Runde gestern. Die Annie ist mir so auf den **** gegangen. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist sie mir kein Bann wert, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie gepickt wird ja noch relativ niedrig ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Oktober 2013)

Einen Bann ist sie nicht wert, denn im Gegensatz zur "Support"-Nidalee kann die Annie auch ohne harten Snowball dem Team viel geben, wenn man es richtig einsetzt. Annie wird auf der Botlane bei Auto-Attacks nur von Caitlyn outranged, hat die stärkste Lvl 6 Combo von allen Supports und dazu noch ziemlich häufig Flächen-Stuns bereit. In einem Teamfight müsste man mit mindestens 2 rechnen, das ist immens.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> "Support"-Nidalee


 
League of Liquor xDD 

Aber ja, das Video ist so wahr, dass es schon traurig ist.


----------



## Low (10. Oktober 2013)

Riot please


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Oktober 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Riot please



Was ist denn?


----------



## Franzl (10. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne frage:
Bekommt man Elise zum victorious Elise skin dazu wenn man sie noch nicht hat?


----------



## Low (10. Oktober 2013)

Bei LoL geht gerade gar nichts. Alle haben Probleme...Riot lernt einfach nichts


----------



## Franzl (10. Oktober 2013)

Chat geht nicht aber zocken geht doch


----------



## JPW (10. Oktober 2013)

Franzl schrieb:


> Mal ne frage:
> Bekommt man Elise zum victorious Elise skin dazu wenn man sie noch nicht hat?


 
Ja bekommt man. 

Man muss sich bis 31. Oktober nach oben gekämpft haben. Dann werden die Belohnungen verteilt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar alte Skins werden wieder ausgepackt:
Limitierte Skins | League of Legends
Oder für die Klickfaulen:


> Hier ist eine Liste aller betroffener Skins und ihres erneuten Erscheinungsdatums (irgendwann im angegebenen Monat)
> *October 2013*
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß noch nicht, welche ich davon kaufen werde, aber ich denk mal, dass Elfen-Tristana, Zuckerstangen-Miss Fortune und Rentier Kog'Maw mit dabei sind. Beim Rest bin ich mir unsicher und wird vom Preis abhängen.


----------



## floh315 (11. Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden schneehaesschen nidalee und stuermer ezreal. Mal schauen


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Oktober 2013)

Riot ist mal wieder ganz lustig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JPW (13. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Riot ist mal wieder ganz lustig:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Einfach warten. Ist schon das ganze Wochenende so... 
Und das letzte auch. 

Und warte, das davor auch... 

Riot und EUW


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mal die ganzen 50 Minuten ablaufen lassen - danach geht es mit 99:59 weiter.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (13. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir war das auch , dann habe ich oben gewartet bis es Aktualisiert hat und dann tada wurde ich eingeloggt. Wenn es oben nicht anzeigt das es sich nicht aktualisiert dann ist was faul


----------



## Jahai (14. Oktober 2013)

Da habe ich etwas besseres..


----------



## Leckrer (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab nen Mega-Loose Streak ;D 8 Games in Silber 4 0 LP und immernoch nicht demoted. Das schöne MMR -.-


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Oktober 2013)

Mein MMR scheint recht hoch zu sein, bekomme gut 20lp pro win...


----------



## Leckrer (15. Oktober 2013)

Naja mein Loose streak ist vorbei. Bekomme aber immernoch ca. 22 LP


----------



## floh315 (16. Oktober 2013)

Heute 4 ranked wins in folge 0 auf 90 punkte^^


----------



## Low (18. Oktober 2013)

Seit dem Wechsel von Windows 7 auf Windows 8.1 crasht mein League of Legends Client (also die Lobby nicht das Spiel selbst) in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen immer. Hat von euch jemand auch noch dieses Problem?


----------



## meik19081999 (18. Oktober 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Seit dem Wechsel von Windows 7 auf Windows 8.1 crasht mein League of Legends Client (also die Lobby nicht das Spiel selbst) in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen immer. Hat von euch jemand auch noch dieses Problem?



Bei mir war das mal so.
Einfach reparieren oder neu instalieren.
Hat bei mir geklappt 
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## Low (18. Oktober 2013)

Repariert hab ich es eigentlich schon. Ich versuch es nocheinmal.


----------



## meik19081999 (18. Oktober 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Repariert hab ich es eigentlich schon. Ich versuch es nocheinmal.



Vielleicht neu instalieren.


----------



## nulchking (19. Oktober 2013)

Windoof 8 hat Probleme mit LoL, da war mal was auf reddit


----------



## MrRazer (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich beobachte in letzter Zeit ein witziges Phänomen in Lol und zwar im 5 vs. 5 abwechselnde Wahl das ich fast immer wenn ich gecounter werde mein Lane gewinne z.B wenn ich Ahri oder Lissandra spiele. Irgendwie versteh ich das ja das ja wenn sie ein champ picken um mich zu counter den sie nicht können aber irgendwie macht das ja auch kein Sinn.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Oktober 2013)

Woher hast du denn die so genannte "Counter"-Liste?
Denn viele solcher Listen sind imo Mist, da die meisten da abstimmenden Spieler kaum Ahnung haben.


----------



## MrRazer (20. Oktober 2013)

Die erste bei Google nein Spaß. Ich meine so die counter von denen ich selbst sagen würde das es wegen den spells schwer ist gegen sie zu gewinnen z.B wenn ich mit Ahri gegen Le Blanc spiele das sie mit dem Double mein Charm dodgen kann oder Kassadin mit seinem Silence


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Oktober 2013)

Naja, das sind doch alles noch recht machbare Matchups. Hardcounter gibt es eh kaum welche in LoL. Ja, LB kann den Charm dodgen-Verliert dabei aber auch ihre einzige Waveclear-Fähigkeit und kann bedeutend schlechter engagen. Und von Kassadins pre-6 muss man ja gar nicht reden.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> von Kassadins pre-6 muss man ja gar nicht reden.


 
Ist ja quasi nicht vorhanden


----------



## Leckrer (21. Oktober 2013)

Wards, Flask, Pots und dem Gegner paar Q's reinschieben dann läuft das


----------



## MrRazer (21. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht liegt das jetzt an den Gegner auf meiner Skill ebene aber ich finde kassadin gar nicht so stark wenn ich gegen ihn spiele als Lissandra oder Ahri. Wenn er OOM ist einfach Kombi drauf und dann ist er meistens weg und davor einfach sehr passiv spielen.


----------



## floh315 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich gucke manchmal counters bei lolking.net dort ist in den dazugehoerigen guides uch meistens eine begruendung und wie schwierig das matcgup ist


----------



## SiQ (21. Oktober 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das jetzt an den Gegner auf meiner Skill ebene aber ich finde kassadin gar nicht so stark wenn ich gegen ihn spiele als Lissandra oder Ahri. Wenn er OOM ist einfach Kombi drauf und dann ist er meistens weg und davor einfach sehr passiv spielen.



Dafür gibt es die Flask und den Bluebuff ^^


----------



## floh315 (21. Oktober 2013)

Waere es nicht sinnvoll mal eine Liste anzulegen wo sich alle lol spieler eintragen? Mit division fuer evtl duo q und einfach zum zusammen zocken.


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2013)

Wenn er OOM ist  Krass. Dann kannst auch gegen n Baum spielen.
Bester KOmmentar


----------



## fgsd (21. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir eigentlich einer sagen wann die Season zuende ist, ich hatte sowas vom 31 im Kopf, hab aber auch mal was von ner Verlängerung bis mitte November oder so gehört? Ich will wissen wieviel Zeit mir noch bleibt um in Gold zu kommen


----------



## JPW (21. Oktober 2013)

fgsd schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich einer sagen wann die Season zuende ist, ich hatte sowas vom 31 im Kopf, hab aber auch mal was von ner Verlängerung bis mitte November oder so gehört? Ich will wissen wieviel Zeit mir noch bleibt um in Gold zu kommen


 
War 31.
Wurde auf 11.11. Verlängert.


----------



## MrRazer (21. Oktober 2013)

So drei Promo spiele gewonnen  fünf verloren ich würde sagen läuft nicht


----------



## nulchking (25. Oktober 2013)

Grade eine Toplane Riven gehabt, die meinte zu wissen das ein ADC mit ins gegnerische Team zu diven hat, gegen Zyra Rene Vi und Vayne.
No Problemo Monsieur, mach ich doch gerne und werde insta gestunt und hochgeschmissen von Vi/Zyra Ult.

Bin mit 13 Kills und 2 Toden in den Fight rein, der uns dann das game gekostet hat weil ich keine Protection hatte 

Schon schade wie die Teammates das Game für einen throwen können


----------



## Leckrer (25. Oktober 2013)

Und warum machst du es dann, wenn du schon weißt das es Schwachsinn ist?


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Oktober 2013)

Naja, wenn er alleine dann gegen mehrere Gegner deffen darf, isses auch vorbei...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt da so einen Grundsatz: Wenn alle einem schlechten Plan folgen ist es besser als wenn jeder seinem eigenen Plan folgt.


----------



## MrRazer (25. Oktober 2013)

Sieht wenigstens besser aus und danach flammt eh jeder jeden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Oktober 2013)

Grad ein neues Team auf der "Like"-Liste: Alienware Andromeda!
Was die grad für eine Pick-Comp gespielt haben: Kha'Zix Mid, Zac Top, Aatrox Jungle und dazu noch einen ADC wie Ezreal: Es war einfach lustig. Ein Gegner bewegt sich nur einen Schritt zu weit out of Position und alles bis auf den Support hat "Hallo" gesagt!


----------



## Leckrer (26. Oktober 2013)

Langsam könnte es mal was werden mit Harrowing -.- Ich sterbe noch beim Warten


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Oktober 2013)

Gestern hab ich einen tollen Lauf gehabt. Von Silber V 20lp bis auf Silber IV 50lp und während der Serie einen schönen Penta eingesackt


----------



## MrRazer (26. Oktober 2013)

Mit wem wurde der Penta den gemacht? Ich hatte gestern im normal mit Varus eine Quadrakill gemacht als tresh mich gehuckt hat und draven seine ulti los war eine meine Ulti rein dann kam irgendwie der Lee Sin aus dem Busch flog in meine Ulti, dann war auch noch die Lux von der Mitte gekommen und so war es dann ganz easy.


----------



## killer196 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hatte gestern auch n schönen quadra. Zum penta fehlten 8hp xD


----------



## Leckrer (26. Oktober 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit wem wurde der Penta den gemacht? Ich hatte gestern im normal mit Carus eine Quadrakill gemacht als tresh mich gehuckt hat und draven seine ulti los war eine meine Ulti rein dann kam irgendwie der Lee Sin aus dem Busch flog in meine Ulti, dann war auch noch die Lux von der Mitte gekommen und so war es dann ganz easy.



Grammatik ist was tolles.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Oktober 2013)

Hatte in dem Spiel Vayne gespielt.


----------



## MrRazer (26. Oktober 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Grammatik ist was tolles.



Sorry ich habe das am Handy geschrieben  Außerdem wurde ich heute getropft, also ist das gerade nicht so leicht ;(


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Oktober 2013)

Grad hab ich mal den Legolas-Varus ausprobiert!
Die gegnerische Nidalee hat sich dann schon gewundert, wer den besseren Poke hat!


----------



## floh315 (28. Oktober 2013)

ihr solltet mal Elise Jungle probieren mit dorans blade als start. Ist von benq diamond mal gespielt worden.

Wenn ich euch Runen und Masteries posten soll sagt mir bescheid


Btw: leckrer ingame heißte genauso oder? Koennen ja mal zsm zocken


----------



## Leckrer (28. Oktober 2013)

Ka ich mach die promo zu Silber 3 jetzt zum 3. Mal. Irgendwas kommt immer dazwischen


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Oktober 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Grad hab ich mal den Legolas-Varus ausprobiert!


 

Joa, hab ich auch mal probiert und 12-1-9 eingesackt.  Allerdings nicht ranked, ich bin erst 28.


----------



## MrRazer (29. Oktober 2013)

Legolas Build? Kenn ich nicht wie baut man das? BT und LW? Oder anders?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Oktober 2013)

Genau, man rusht BT und LW um damit die Gegner totzupoken!
Vorteile hat man unter anderem darin, dass man die Schüsse nicht blocken kann, im Gegensatz zu den "Standard-Pokern" wie Nidalee, Jayce (bedingt blockbar) und Ezreal. Allerdings leidet darunter der Auto-Attack-Schaden drunter, weil man erstmal keinen PD und IE kauft, aber die kann man ja "nachschieben". Die Grundidee ist halt, dass bei dem derzeitigen Assassinen-Aufkommen viele ADCs sofort hochgenommen werden können, sobald es zum Team-Fight kommt, daher geht man erstmal auf längere Distanz und poket. Zumal Varus vorm umkippen noch meistens einen Ulti rausbekommt. In einem theoretischen Modellspiel ist das die Möglichkeit, als ADC bei einem harten Fokus auf sich dennoch dem Team zu nutzen. Andererseits ist man auch noch ganz nützlich, wenn man als ADC vom Team nicht ganz oben auf die Farm-Liste gesetzt wurde, sondern nur auf Platz 3 oder 4 (wobei ich letzteres nicht für sinvoll erachte). Zusätzlich hat man noch einen guten Waveclear. Dafür ist aber auch der Mana-Verbrauch im Vergleich zum Auto-Attack-lastigen Varus stärker, aber das relativiert sich auch durch eine bessere Effizienz (Schaden/Mana).


----------



## MrRazer (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja okey so Bau ich Varus eigentlich seit 2wochen immer besonders wenn ich Countergepickt werde bestes Beispiel ich spiele Varus mit Sona gegen eine Janna Tristana kombi. Sona poket Tristana down und wenn sie zurück geht sniper ich sie mit der Q auf Max. Range. So habe ich das first Blood geholt. Dazu konnte wir noch Janna killen und danach war es eine Easy Lane


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich bau den Legolas-Varus eigentlich immer so:
Longsword + 2 HP-Pötte -> LW + Berserker boots -> BF-sword -> BT -> GA -> PD -> IE


Letzte Runde hab ich Jungle KhaZix und Lane-Babysitter für ne Vayne spielen müssen, die Runaans/PD/Shiv gebaut hat...


----------



## floh315 (31. Oktober 2013)

Lw als 1st item ist eher nicht zu empfehlen, da einfach die Durchdringung erst als 2. Oder 3. Zur stelle kommt. Erst BT ist also besser


----------



## Leckrer (1. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man den überhaupt noch spielen? Oo


----------



## Klarostorix (1. November 2013)

und wie nach jedem Patch verreckt meine Installation.... Nicht mal bis zur Reperatur komme ich... Was macht Riot mit dem ganzen Geld? In den Puff?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. November 2013)

Ocelote ist nicht mehr im SK-Roster bzw. nur noch als Ersatzspieler.
Die Botlane im neuen Team ist die "alte" mit Candy Panda und Nyph.
Ocelote wurde durch Jesiz, bisher unbekannt, ersetzt.
Svenskeren ist im Jungle. Er war im Spring Split und am Anfang des Summer Splits Jungler für Copenhagen Wolves bzw. NiP, bis er aufgrund des Rauswurfs von The Tess gegangen ist.
Und in der Toplane ist Freddy122, der im Spring Split für AAA gespielt hat.
Um 15:15Uhr spielen sie ein gestreamtes Spiel gegen N!Faculty


----------



## MrRazer (2. November 2013)

Leute ich hatte gestern so ein hammer Spiel  Screenshot folgt. Wir hatten ein gutes Team hatten sie im Early zerstört. Ich war Caitlyn und hatte ein Brand support. Brand support hat Ähnlichkeit mit Annie support ^^. Ich durfte gegen eine Vayne spielen welche ich im Early zerstört habe. Aber leider nicht viele kills bekommen habe. Im Late hat uns die Vayne auseinander gerissen sie standen schon am Nexus und hatten ihn auf 1/10 runter gedrückt dann konnten wir sie schön ace'n an unserem Nexus haben uns den Baron geschnappt. Während ich den Nexus defendet habe. Dadurch konnte ich natürlich viel Geld generieren und hatten dann Full Build als die Inhib. wieder standen und dann ging es in den ersten richtigen Team fight wo wir 5 gegen 5 gekämpft haben. Da hat man mal gesehen wie wichtig es ist den richtigen zu focusen und die richtige Position zu haben. Also habe ich schön die Vayne mit zwei Crits. getötet und danach den Fizz getötet und alle bis auf Wukong getötet. Dieser Verdammt ........ Wollte mit mein Penta nicht gönnen. Egal wie haben dann das Spiel beendet. Das Spiel hat auf jedenfall mega Lust gemacht. Wir hätten verloren hätten die mich gefocus't im TF ^^ Da hat man mal wieder gesehen was ein ADC so alles reißen kann ^^

PS. War am Handy getippt also sorry für Schreibfehler und Grammatikfehler  So hier nochmal der Anhang


----------



## Klarostorix (2. November 2013)

Naja, wenn man als Cait ein gutes Positioning hat, dann ist man durch die hohe Range eh schwer zu kriegen. Da kann der Focus der Gegner noch so gut sein, wenn dein Team dich gut abschirmt.


----------



## MrRazer (2. November 2013)

Ich sage mal so eine Gute Wukong Ult und dann der fizz auf mich, dann sehe ich alt aus ^^ Aber man sollte dazu erzählen wir waren 5 premades die sich das Game vorher im Ranked kennen gerlernt haben ^^ Muss nachher noch mein letztes Ranked zocken. Habe jetzt 4 gewonnen und 5 verloren ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. November 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man als Cait ein gutes Positioning hat, dann ist man durch die hohe Range eh schwer zu kriegen. Da kann der Focus der Gegner noch so gut sein, wenn dein Team dich gut abschirmt.


 
Man muss nur wissen, wie!
Jeder Bruiser mit Gapcloser und Eiern kommt immer zum ADC durch, wenn er will. Notfalls springt man in die Frontline und flasht sich zum ADC durch!
Gerade mit Fizz (der zwar eher Assassine ist) und Wukong kann man so eine ganze Backline hochnehmen.


----------



## MrRazer (2. November 2013)

Sage ich ja ^^ Hans wollen wir mal testen wie Brand Support so ist ^^ ich habe in zwar nicht aber Yolo ^^


----------



## JPW (2. November 2013)

So als ich mich hier im Thread gemeldet hatte war ich Bronze 3. 
Nach ca 100 Games in Ranked habe ich es geschafft mich auf Silber hochzukämpfen. 

Bin gerade Silber 4 geworden. 

Also an alle die noch in der "Elo-Hell" stecken: Einfach nicht aufgeben und besser werden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. November 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Sage ich ja ^^ Hans wollen wir mal testen wie Brand Support so ist ^^ ich habe in zwar nicht aber Yolo ^^


 
Ich hab ihn auch nicht!
Ich seh das Problem eher darin, dass er CC nur in Form eines Single-Traget Skillshots in einer Kombo hat. Daher würde ich es eher als "Killane" bezeichnen, wo einer den Ward-***** (zum Glück ist der Sup nur noch 2 Wochen das) macht.


----------



## MrRazer (3. November 2013)

Ja habe ich gemerkt Brand hat mir oft kills durch die Passiv und die Ult gestealt. Aber trotzdem finde ich die Lane Kombi stark ^^ So Leute gestern durch die Promo direkt Silber 4 geworden. Ich bin mega happy Endlich ein Rahmen ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. November 2013)

Der m.M.n. größte Nachteil einer Killlane ist, dass sie hart Snowballen muss, um das CC weniger auszugleichen, die man im Vergleich zum Supporter hat. Und nein, damit meine ich keine "Nidalee".
Wobei Brand auch eine der sichereren Killlanes ist, da er ja durch den passiv einen recht konstanten und sicheren Schaden hat.


----------



## Betschi (3. November 2013)

Da hat sich ziemlich viel verändert nach 3 Monaten ohne LoL wie ich sehe


----------



## MrRazer (4. November 2013)

Ja so einiges. Das neue Aussehen generell kam jetzt aber mit dem letzten Patch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. November 2013)

Betschi schrieb:


> Da hat sich ziemlich viel verändert nach 3 Monaten ohne LoL wie ich sehe


 
So viel nun auch wieder nicht!
Klar, ein paar Champs sind in die Meta gekommen, ein paar wurden vergessen, aber ansonsten war noch nichts gravierendes. Wenn die S4-Preseason beginnt, dann kommen noch die ganz dicken Fische.
Das letzte "größere" Ding war der Triforce-Buff und die Einführung der Spectre's Cowl um die Toplane etwas weg von den AP-Toplanern zu balancen.


----------



## floh315 (5. November 2013)

So bin jetzt auf silber 1 durchgerusht ma schauen ob ich noch gold packe *-*


----------



## MrRazer (5. November 2013)

Ich wünsche dir gute zusammenarbeitende Teams, das wird was. Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Low (6. November 2013)

Schon 7x promo zu platin 5 diese Woche...wenn ich die promo verliere und auf 60 Punkte gewinne ich alle Spiele bis zur Promo.


----------



## Franzl (6. November 2013)

Hab jetzt bald auch meine 5te zu gold 1. Aber promo is besonders schwer  ich finds immer wieder herrlich mit was für schlechten Leuten man dann gematcht wird.


----------



## Low (6. November 2013)

Das Gegner Team hatte fast immer ein mmr von 1700 und unser immer niedriger. Man merkt aber auch, dass sich einige von Diamond spielern hochspielen lassen jetzt vor season Ende.


----------



## Franzl (6. November 2013)

Hochspielen....traurig sowas. Dann wundert man sich über inkompetente botlanes die nicht mal basic lane control wie freezen beherrschen. 
Aber sowas wirds immer geben. Wünsch dir dieses mal viel Glück aumen:


----------



## Betschi (6. November 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> So viel nun auch wieder nicht!
> Klar, ein paar Champs sind in die Meta gekommen, ein paar wurden vergessen, aber ansonsten war noch nichts gravierendes. Wenn die S4-Preseason beginnt, dann kommen noch die ganz dicken Fische.
> Das letzte "größere" Ding war der Triforce-Buff und die Einführung der Spectre's Cowl um die Toplane etwas weg von den AP-Toplanern zu balancen.



Turrets haben Items, Corki war plötzlich OP und mein Lieblingschamp wurde reworkt


----------



## meik19081999 (6. November 2013)

Betschi schrieb:


> Turrets haben Items, Corki war plötzlich OP und mein Lieblingschamp wurde reworkt



Wer ist den dein lieblingschamp?
Mal eine Frage: hat jemand in letzter zeit auch in aram manchmal probleme mit flash oder paar anderen skills/skillshots?


----------



## MrRazer (6. November 2013)

Eigentlich gar nicht. Flash geht immer und welche Skillshots funktionieren den nicht richtig ?


----------



## killer196 (6. November 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Wer ist den dein lieblingschamp?
> Mal eine Frage: hat jemand in letzter zeit auch in aram manchmal probleme mit flash oder paar anderen skills/skillshots?



Ja manchmal


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. November 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Wer ist den dein lieblingschamp?


 
Wahrscheinlich Heimi!
Stimmt, mit dem war auch was und die Turret-Items sind wayne, da sie eh nur das anzeigen sollen, was sie vorher eh konnten! Corki war stark, aber nicht wirklich OP...


----------



## MrRazer (6. November 2013)

Ich finde corki ist immer noch kein Gute ADC weil er im teamfight gefühlt nichts mit Autoattacks machen kann.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. November 2013)

Naja, es ist kein Zufall, dass die Pro-ADCs fast gleich oft Socreres und Berserkers kaufen. Er ist eher einer der Caster-ADCs (wie alle Trinity-Rusher).


----------



## Klarostorix (6. November 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Ich finde corki ist immer noch kein Gute ADC weil er im teamfight gefühlt nichts mit Autoattacks machen kann.


 
Ich bevorzuge auch Autoatk-Adcs wie Vayne oder Ashe.


----------



## MrRazer (6. November 2013)

Ich Liebe Cait und Varus. Okey varus hat natürlich sein Q und wenn man BT und LW zu erst baut hat man auch keinen so starken Autoattack Varus, aber dadurch viel schaden mit der Q.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. November 2013)

Mein Evergreen ist Twitch.
Die kleine Ratte hats mir iwie angetan. Sie leistet sich in keiner Phase wirklich Schwächen und ist lustig zu spielen.
Je nach Lust und Laune ist bei mir dann immer mal wieder Ashe, Varus, Tristana und MF dran. Wobei ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin Jinx auszuprobieren. Doch auch von ihr hab ich einen ziemlich guten Eindruck.


----------



## MrRazer (6. November 2013)

Sie hat ein Mega cooles Spellsetup. Durch die W kann sie poken und das Festhalten von der E ist auch Stark. Dazu die Globale Ult und die passiv machen sie schon Stark.


----------



## floh315 (16. November 2013)

So um de Thread weiter zu führen:

Was erwartet ihr von S4 ?

Was sagt ihr dazu, dass jax einen lategame BUFF bekommt aber im early etwas abgeschwaecht wird?

Naja wir sehen uns auf den richtfeldern (like a riot mitarbeiter)


----------



## meik19081999 (17. November 2013)

Ich finde es schade das assist weniger geld bringen.
Positiv ist dass das ganze team wards kaufen muss.
Assists streak finde ich auch nett.
Naja dann wird jax eben nur lategame champ.
Finde ihn in early und late zu stark.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. November 2013)

Ich könnt kotzen , konnte LoL immer auf meinem netbook zocken , jetzt auf einmal sagt er das ich kein pixel shader 2.0 hab? Wie kann ich wieder zocken


----------



## Low (20. November 2013)

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/node/8667

Da kommt ja einiges auf uns zu.


----------



## meik19081999 (20. November 2013)

Ich hoffe mal das des mit den wards kein fail ist.
Fande die ward kriege cool.
Vorallem kann mann teemo pilze viel weniger ausweichen da es kein oracel mehr gibt und insgesamt nur 5 sichtbare vision wards.
Ist auch vorteilhaft für evelynn etc.


----------



## Low (21. November 2013)

Was ein kack Patch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. November 2013)

Ich find den gar nicht mal so schlecht...
Naja, wenn es da keine Mitspieler gäbe.
Die Stellen sich heute mal besonders dumm wieder an. Die Krone war ja eine Shyvana im Jungle, die Jayce und Nida angemeckert hat, dass sie kein CC haben.


----------



## MrRazer (21. November 2013)

Also ich finde seit dem Patch fühlt man sich in der Rolle des Supporters viel besser. Durch die Neuen Items und den neuen Massen von Gold *-*


----------



## target2804 (22. November 2013)

Und mal wieder muss ich mich durch die Masteries lesen


----------



## Leckrer (22. November 2013)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mal wieder muss ich mich durch die Masteries lesen



Gefällt mir nicht -.-


----------



## killer196 (22. November 2013)

Ich finds geil. Macht es irgendwie viel spannender ohne soviel vision. Ausserdem macht support spielen wieder spass.


----------



## JPW (22. November 2013)

Sind auf jeden Fall einige Änderungen dabei, die Sinn machen. 
Aber ein paar Sachen gefallen mir auch nicht, z. B. dass Gold von Tower Kills anders verteilt wird.


----------



## meik19081999 (22. November 2013)

Dir haben es besser mit dem supp gemacht aber teemo hat jetzt einen vorteil.
Vorallem dank dem nur einen möglichen vision ward.
Ansonsten mag ich es jetzt noch mehr supp zu spielen.
Nasus sollte meiner meinung richtig genurft werden. Irgendwann stressts wenn in jedem game ein nasus dabei ist. Ist er in meinem team ist er schlecht und kann ihn nicht spielen. Ist er im gegnerischen team spielt er gut und wird gefeeded. Early game gewinn ich meine bot und danach verlieren wir wegen einem nasus lvl 18 wobei alle ca lvl14 sind.
Edit: Jap du bekommst zwar mehr wenn du ihn gerstörst aber nur weil dir anderen weniger bekommen
Hab gestern 6 tower zerstört. War schon relativ früh full build


----------



## killer196 (22. November 2013)

Das mit nasus ist aber eher das skin problem  neuer skin, gleich müssen ihn alle spielen. Zu den pink wards, es kann 5 geben. Jeder einen. Plus jeder 3 normale. Das ist immernoch viel. Und fördert das teamplay weil jeder early für sich selbst warden muss.


----------



## MrRazer (22. November 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Und mal wieder muss ich mich durch die Masteries lesen



Also ich finde es einfach mega Hammer was man an DMG mit dem neuen masteries machen kann *-*

Außerdem die Item Änderungen wie: Doransblade. Es bringt zwar nur noch 8d( was man durch masteries ausgleichen kann), aber dafür kostet es nur noch 440Gold also kann man sich noch eine Health pot mitnehmen. Oder Longsword was jetzt auch 40Gold billiger geworden ist. Das ergibt viel mehr Möglichkeiten besonders am Start


----------



## meik19081999 (22. November 2013)

Das es insgesamt 5 vision warfs geben kann weis ich, aber denk mal nach wieviel pilze eine guter teemo in büsche setzt. Vorallem kann man dir 3 top büsche nicht warden da man selber einen vision ward hat und es 3 büsche sind, wieso auch immer es drei sind. Jap ich finde die neue masteries auch nett


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. November 2013)

Juhuu... "Kein Können aber dafür Brüste" streamt wieder! JessieRogers - Twitch 
Und die anderen können sich wie gewoht auf solche Leute wie Dyrus, Cyandie, (ocelote) oder Imaqtiepie, freuen.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. November 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> "Kein Können aber dafür Brüste"



Ist doch auch was, das landet auf meiner Merkliste, falls ich mal wieder fremdschämen will


----------



## Low (25. November 2013)

Wenn LoL Stream dann Trick2G


----------



## Betschi (25. November 2013)

Jessie Rogers hat früher mal in "Adult-Movies" mitgespielt


----------



## Klarostorix (25. November 2013)

Aber nicht DIE Jessie Rogers?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. November 2013)

Du kannst die mal mit den Gesichtern oder Brüsten in den entsprechenden Filmen vergleichen, je nachdem woran du sie besser erkennst!


----------



## Klarostorix (26. November 2013)

Also an den Brüsten kann man sich schlecht orientieren. Ich glaube an meinem PC wird seltener gebastelt  im Stream schaut sie auch besser aus imo. 

Um nicht vollends ins OT abzudriften, sei gesagt, dass One for all mit Blitzcrank mir schon so manchen Lachkrampf beschert hat.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. November 2013)

Zac in One for All ist auch nicht schlecht. Jeder hatte über 6500life und wir haben alle tower bis zum inhibitorneinfach getankt und alle gegnerischen lux's haben uns angegtiffen und haben uns nicht tot bekommen.
Einfach lustig wenn nichts einen töten kann und man 7min für baron brauchen und die gegner einfach nicht checken wo wir sind


----------



## MrRazer (26. November 2013)

Lasst mich ruhig inruhe mit dem neuen Spielmodus... Der nervt mich so an. Dauerhaft wird man eingeladen, von irgendwelchen Idioten, das NERVT einfach nur extrem.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. November 2013)

Bester tipp dagegen: auf ignorieren drücken


----------



## target2804 (27. November 2013)

is doch geil  gestern auf der ARAM map Heimer gegen Heimer gespielt  Besser gings garnicht^^


----------



## Klarostorix (27. November 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> is doch geil  gestern auf der ARAM map Heimer gegen Heimer gespielt  Besser gings garnicht^^


 
Mein Tipp: Heimer war bester Spieler und hat das Ding gecarried


----------



## target2804 (27. November 2013)

Nee, Superminions gaben uns allen den rest


----------



## Teutonnen (28. November 2013)

Spielt hier eigentlich wer Khazix? Ich finde den Käfer einfach nur geil, hab ihn gestern gekauft und ein paar mal ausprobiert. 

Ich hab mir als Items jetzt recht erfolgreich das hier geholt: Longsword -> Brutalizer -> Boots of Mobility -> Pickaxe -> Last Whisper -> Bloodthirster (hit dat q button) -> Frozen Mallet (wegen den HP und dem Slow beim Ganken) -> Black Cleaver -> irgendein DMG-Item, meist noch nen Bloodthirster. Wenn ich dann nen Gank hinter mir habe, kann ich mich an 3-4 Minions wieder aufheilen und ordentlich damage gibt es auch. 

Falls jemand Verbesserungen hat nur her damit, ich hab den Champ erst etwa 5 Spiele gespielt 


Die Evos verteile ich übrigens auf Q, E und R. Q für den Zusatzdamage, E für den weiteren Leap und R kann man dann 3x einsetzen und die 50% damage reduction sind auch ganz nice. Damit kann man ganz wunderbar noch mehr damage drücken (unseen threat, +220 magic damage auf den ersten Hit) und Ultis abmildern.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. November 2013)

Ich spiel ihn zwar nicht, aber eine Zeit lang war auch Trinity sehr beliebt auf ihm. Hast du das schonmal ausprobiert?
Wie sieht es mit Muramana aus?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. November 2013)

Hab ich noch nicht probiert. Mein einziges PvP-Spiel bisher kam so heraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Spiel hatte ich aber immer etwa 30-50 AD zu wenig, um deren ADC und Caster in einem Gank zu killen (die kamen meist mit etwa 10% HP weg). BotRK hat den Tag dann mit seinem 15% Damage active gerettet. 




Ich hab mal ein Bruiser-Setup probiert (BotRK, Ninja Tabis, Cleaver, Mallet, Maw of Malmortious, Warmogs). Der Schaden war ganz ok, mit den 50% dmg reduktion vom Ulti ging hat er auch verdammt viel ausgehalten aber "farm dat Q"-Nasus, Darius oder Olaf sind hier einfach besser. 





Triforce wäre eine Idee, durch den Leap wird es ja aktiviert und je nach dem, wie lange man drin bleibt, gäbe es sogar noch einen zweiten Proc.

Andererseits, Q alleine hat schon 1.5x AD ratio, sein W auch 1.0x, ein BT mit seinen 100 flat AD macht hier vermutlich mehr Schaden über 2 AAs und 3 Skills.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. November 2013)

Da müsste man mal eine Rechnung anstellen!
Der Sheen-Effekt hat ja auch ein 2x AD-Ratio (in der Trinity). Und klar, du willst mehr Schaden machen, aber als Assassine will man doch auch eher Bursten als konstanten Schaden machen (dafür ist ja der ADC da!).
Ich denke aber eher, dass es auch eine stilistische Frage ist, wie man den Kha spielen will.


----------



## SiQ (28. November 2013)

Wenn Kha dann auf Burst. Mit dem Reset wird der im Lategame zur absoluten Tötungsmaschiene. Dann einfach ADC und im besten Fall noch den Midlaner im Teamfight wegbursten und man hat seinen Job gemacht. Ich denke man braucht auch kein Frozen, dann lieber ein GA.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Surrender @ 21 Minuten (25-14 Kills, 5-1 Tower und wir haben gerade Baron geholt).


Als Jungle-Assassinen finde ich Kha echt ordentlich, muss ich mittlerweile sagen.

Wegen dem Slow werde ich statt Mallet mal Triforce (ok, mittlerweile slowt es nicht mehr, sondern gibt nen Bonus...egal xD)probieren, da kam ich aber in diesem Spiel nicht dazu. Wollte gerade den Phage bauen (wegen dem Slow) da haben sie aufgegeben.


----------



## MrRazer (29. November 2013)

Kooperatives Match aha. Ich würde lieber mehr als zwei stats sehen von Normals.


----------



## SiQ (29. November 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Kooperatives Match aha. Ich würde lieber mehr als zwei stats sehen von Normals.



Das dachte ich mir auch^^ wie kann man bitte mit Kha 14 mal in nem Coop sterben?


----------



## Teutonnen (29. November 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch^^ wie kann man bitte mit Kha 14 mal in nem Coop sterben?


 
Uhm... Wo denn? 

Das Schwert sind Kills, die Totenköpfe sind Tode (Cpt. obvious xD) und die Hand sind Assists O_o 


Dass ich mit nem Champ sucke, den ich erst vor 2 Tagen gekauft habe, dürfte irgendwie verständlich sein. Genau dafür sind Koop-Runden doch da: Sind halt gemütlich, da kann man problemlos Builds testen, sich die Skillfolgen einprägen und halt etwas üben. 


Public matches sind zwar lustiger, aber auch erst, wenn man den Champ einigermassen spielen kann...


----------



## target2804 (29. November 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch^^ wie kann man bitte mit Kha 14 mal in nem Coop sterben?


Fail


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. November 2013)

Seit langer Zeit hab ich eben mal wieder den Kog ausgepackt! (Das kann sich so falsch anhören!)
Wenn man von seinem verhältnismäßig schwachen Early absehen kann ist er ziemlich lustig zu spielen, dafür hat er im Lategame mit das höchste Damage-Potential. Und wenn man sich halbwegs gut positionieren kann schmilzt dann alles unter dem bioarkanen Trommelfeuer und der lebendigen Artellerie hinweg!
Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja den Trinity-Rush für ein stärkeres Midgame und die bessere Mobiliät im Vergleich zu den anderen Möglichkeiten. Zumal das Spellblade durch den kurzen Ulti-Cooldown fast auf Cooldown verwendet werden kann und gerade gegen Squishies den Schaden doch angenhem erhöhen.
Die Alternativen wie IE oder BotrK (als die gängisten anderen Rushs) gefallen mir nicht so sehr, obwohl ich die Intentionen dahinter verstehen kann.
Vielleicht könnte man noch Statik oder PD rushen, da erachte ich aber die anderen Items als erstes Item für effizienter.
Fragen? Anregungen?


----------



## Betschi (30. November 2013)

Ich hab zwar schon 4 Monate nicht mehr gespielt (Studium), aber Botrk würde ich unbedingt kaufen. Kog hat mit seinem W(?) schon Health% Damage und mit Botrk nochmal mehr. Und AS hast du mit Kog am Schluss sowieso extrem viel, sodass Botrk noch mehr geproct wird


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Dezember 2013)

Skaliert Kogs W mit Runaans Hurrikan? 

BotRK + Runaans + W ist in Teamfights dann sicher episch, besonders, wenn man Jarvan oder Orianna dabei hat.

LW ist auf nem adc nie verkehrt.

Ansonsten könnte man Kog auch hybrid spielen.


----------



## JPW (1. Dezember 2013)

Full AP kogmaw mid.
Die einzige Art wie ich ihn spiele.


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Dezember 2013)

Habe vorhin varus ap ausprobiert. Ich muss sagen im end game macht er so einen schaden. Hätte ich nie erwatet. Dank seiner w die auf ap stackt und seiner ult macht er dmg.
3 autattacks auf gegner für drei marken dann noch nen skill auf den gegner und schwupps bekommt er 20% von seinem maximalen leben als dmg. Durch die w bekommt ein gegner auch noch 200 magic dmg pro authit. Ult hat mit 750ap über 1300dmg gemacht. Und vorallem wenn die ult durch alles gegner geht ist das schon hart wenn jeder über 100 dmg bekommt. Leider ist aber varus auf ap sinnlos wegen dem schlechten early und mid game


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Skaliert Kogs W mit Runaans Hurrikan?
> 
> BotRK + Runaans + W ist in Teamfights dann sicher episch, besonders, wenn man Jarvan oder Orianna dabei hat.



Iwie mag ich Runaans nicht so. Ich mein, wenn du als ADC 3 Gegner in Runaans-Reichweite hast, dann wirst du grad entweder gefocused (und bist fast sicher Tot) oder die Gegner stehen beschissen (worauf ich mich nicht verlassen würde). Ansonsten wär dann ein PD oder Statikk die bessere Wahl.



> Ansonsten könnte man Kog auch hybrid spielen.


 
Fast alle Hybrid-Items sucken ATM.



Betschi schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar schon 4 Monate nicht mehr gespielt  (Studium), aber Botrk würde ich unbedingt kaufen. Kog hat mit seinem  W(?) schon Health% Damage und mit Botrk nochmal mehr. Und AS hast du mit  Kog am Schluss sowieso extrem viel, sodass Botrk noch mehr geproct  wird


 
Gegenargument: Kog hat auf seinem W schon so viel  Health% Damage, dass du es nicht mehr brauchst um auch die heftigsten  Tanks zum schmelzen zu bringen und dank dem Reichweiten-Nerf vom Aktiv  bringt es nicht mehr so viel auf Kog, der ja eher eine große Reichweite  hat.
Klar, wenn man sich mit Tanks befassen muss, dann wär es eine Überlegung wert, aber ansonsten würde ich immer Trinity _rushen._ Das heißt ja nicht, dass ich es mir gar nicht kaufen werde, aber als erstes Item finde ich es zur Zeit mit der kurzen Aktiv-Range vom BotrK und dem starken Trinity zur Zeit einfach stärker.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich persönlich würde Kog auf AP/AS spielen. Praktisch all seine Skills profitieren davon und mit Nashor's Tooth nimmt man etwas von den AP mit in die basic attacks.


----------



## Franzl (1. Dezember 2013)

Grad one for all mit Pantheon. Das war herrlich. Kann ich nur empfehlen

Its raining man


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Dezember 2013)

blitz in dominion ist ja mal mega OP


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Dezember 2013)

All Sona vs all Darius.  

Sowas sollte verboten sein xD Ich glaub, wir gingen mit 89-1 Kill unter xD


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Dezember 2013)

Als Sona?


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Dezember 2013)

Jup. Die haben einfach alle MoM gestackt und sind am Schluss mit irgendwas um die 400 M.Res und etwa gleich viel AD herumgelaufen. Die Ult hat weniger Schaden gemacht als eine AA und im Gegenzug konnten die uns 2-3hitten. xD


----------



## killer196 (2. Dezember 2013)

Einfach auf crit-ad gehen 
Ad sona OP


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Dezember 2013)

Dann habt ihr aber schlecht gespielt. Wir haben einmal mit 5x Fiddle gegen 5x Zac gewonnen und einmal mit 5x Sona  5x Zed betoniert


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Dezember 2013)

Das kann gut sein, ich hab sie jedenfalls das 1. Mal gespielt.  Auf die Idee mit ad/crit hätte man aber auch selber kommen können... Fail.


----------



## SiQ (2. Dezember 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Fail



Allerdings, wie bitte komme ich auf eine 14? Muss mich wohl versehen haben sry dafür ^^

Dennoch: Normal Games sind zum probieren da, in Coop Matches kommen doch nie vergleichbare Situationen zustande. Da heißt es snowballen und ab gehts!


----------



## Low (2. Dezember 2013)

Bronze V Eve jungle plays - YouTube

Hat jemand einen Bronze LoL Account ? Ich will das mal Live sehen


----------



## Leckrer (2. Dezember 2013)

Sowas sieht man selbst da nicht. Da muss man schon auf rund 600 MMR oder niedriger gehen


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand si gegen 21:20 ein game gestartet?
Hatte 7 mal dc genauso wie alle anderen in diesem game auch.
Im gegner team haben 2 gequittet und wir haben durchgepusht bis die anderen wieder da waren. Wir haben zwar gesiegt aber ich sehe es nicht wirklich als sieg an.
Riot zeigt immer wieder das da wo die meisten spieler sind (euw) sie es nicht hinbekommen nen server zu machen etc (warscheinlich nur nen i7 mit 32gb ram ^^)
Nein mal ehrlich wie schaft man es überall aber nur in euw nicht


----------



## killer196 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja hier. Ranked. Verloren. Weil alle dc hatten und nurnoch 3 zurückkamen


----------



## meik19081999 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht so gut. 
Wurde das spiel bei dir gewertet?


----------



## killer196 (3. Dezember 2013)

Laut screen danach zum glück nein. +0lp.


----------



## Rasha (3. Dezember 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hat jemand si gegen 21:20 ein game gestartet?
> Hatte 7 mal dc genauso wie alle anderen in diesem game auch.
> Im gegner team haben 2 gequittet und wir haben durchgepusht bis die anderen wieder da waren. Wir haben zwar gesiegt aber ich sehe es nicht wirklich als sieg an.
> Riot zeigt immer wieder das da wo die meisten spieler sind (euw) sie es nicht hinbekommen nen server zu machen etc (warscheinlich nur nen i7 mit 32gb ram ^^)
> Nein mal ehrlich wie schaft man es überall aber nur in euw nicht



Ich glaub wir ham gegeneinander gespielt, genau das ist bei uns passiert..


----------



## meik19081999 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hattet ihr einen varus und rinen thresh auf der bot und diana mid und garen top? Achja noch ein rengar jun.
Falls ja hab ich gegen dich gespielt. xD


----------



## killer196 (3. Dezember 2013)

War bei mir genauso. Unsre top riven und jungle haben gefehlt. Ich mitte (ryze) und vayne + blitz bot waren da.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte gerade ein echt krankes Spiel als Nasus, die haben mich etwa 25 Minuten lang fast alleine in der Toplane farmen lassen... 

Tabis / GA / Triforce / Randuins Omen / Geistessicht / Warmogs, Bluebuff und etwa 800 Stacks auf Q.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Dezember 2013)

Die 800 Stacks hattest du aber nicht nach 20min!?


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Dezember 2013)

Doch, eigentlich schon. Können auch 750 gewesen sein. 

Mit 800 Stacks meine ich übrigens 800 Punkte (= ~270 Minions), nicht 800 3er-Stacks (=2400 DMG).

Ich hatte in der Lane 2-0-1 und knapp 300 Minions (~25 min), bevor die angefangen haben, mich ordentlich zu ganken. Der Erste war vom Jungler alleine und 2 Qs später war ich auf 3-0-2, dann haben sie mich zweimal 3v1 erwischt - anschliessend haben wir sie in nem Teamfight 4:1 geschlagen und gleich zwei innere Türme sowie zwei Inhibitoren geholt. Danach haben sie aufgegeben.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Dezember 2013)

300 nach 25min? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## SiQ (4. Dezember 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> 300 nach 25min? Geht das überhaupt?



Da geht noch einiges mehr


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> 300 nach 25min? Geht das überhaupt?


 

7 Minions pro Welle (3 Meelee, 3 Caster, 1 "grosses"), 30 Sekunden Respawn-Zeit, 25 Minuten Gameplay.
7*(25/0.5) = 7*50 = 350 Minions. Ja, das geht schon. 

Ich wurde wie gesagt fast komplett alleine gelassen und hatte dank Bluebuff genug Mana, um ständig auf der Lane zu bleiben. Da kann man schon recht gemütlich farmen.


----------



## Betschi (4. Dezember 2013)

Warmogs ist voll fürn Arsch


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiss einfach nicht, was ich stattdessen kaufen soll  

Frosthammer? Sonnenfeuer-Umhang? Schwarzes Beil?


----------



## Betschi (4. Dezember 2013)

Keins von den gennanten Weiss zwar nicht was für ne TeamComp die Gegner hatten, aber Frozen Heart ist IMO ein must have auf Nasus (40% CDR)


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2013)

40% cdr hatte ich doch schon und mehr geht meines Wissens sowieso nicht O_O Bluebuff + Geistessicht.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ne mehe als 40% ist nicht möglich.
Vielleicht anstatt warmogs ein spirit visage gegen ap gegner und randuins gegen ad. Eins vom veiden kauf ich mich relativ früh mit einem tank.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> *Tabis* / *GA* / Triforce / *Randuins Omen* / *Geistessicht* / Warmogs


 
Viel defensiver kann ich mich kaum aufstellen (höchstens noch Banshee's Veil statt Warmogs) und Triforce ist Pflicht auf Nasus


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Viel defensiver kann ich mich kaum aufstellen (höchstens noch Banshee's Veil statt Warmogs) und Triforce ist Pflicht auf Nasus



Jo so sieht es gut aus.
Ja anstatt warmogs vielleicht was anderes


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich baue Nasus normal so: Mercury's, Iceborn Gauntlet, Geistersicht, Warmog, GA und Hydra.
Zusammen mit meinen Lifesteal-Quints ergibt das so um die 50% Lifesteal


----------



## Betschi (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke kaum, dass du die ganze Zeit BB hattest, ansonsten waren die Gegner iwie ein bisschen blöd


----------



## Leckrer (4. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:
			
		

> 7 Minions pro Welle (3 Meelee, 3 Caster, 1 "grosses"), 30 Sekunden Respawn-Zeit, 25 Minuten Gameplay.
> 7*(25/0.5) = 7*50 = 350 Minions. Ja, das geht schon.



Nö, das Siege minion spawnt nämlich nicht jede Welle.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Nö, das Siege minion spawnt nämlich nicht jede Welle.


 
Ach verdammt stimmt, die kommen nur jede dritte Welle mit. 



Betschi schrieb:


> Ich denke kaum, dass du die ganze Zeit BB  hattest, ansonsten waren die Gegner iwie ein bisschen blöd


 
Die haben sich die ganze Zeit nur gestritten (2 wollten mid, 2 wollten jeweils solobot () und einer ging junglen). Wir haben dann nicht gepusht, weil der Chat so genial war, das wollten wir geniessen.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Dezember 2013)

Der Server lagt heute wieder extrem hart. Heute Nachmittag ging gar nicht. Tote minions kämpfen, skillshots nicht angezeigt usw...

Nenene Riot


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Dezember 2013)

Habe heute 2 rankeds verloren wegen lags. Grabs treffen nicht gegner werden nicht angehittet. Aufeinmal taucht neben mir ein gegner auf usw
Toll riot


----------



## Low (7. Dezember 2013)

Jo habe auch promo deswegen verloren...Witz das solche Spiele gewertet werden


----------



## MrRazer (7. Dezember 2013)

Das ist der Grund weshalb ich immer ein normal oder zwei machen bevor ich ranked spiele. Außerdem wahren ja heute Nachmittag auch die ranked disable.


----------



## Leckrer (8. Dezember 2013)

Promo zu Silber 2. Spiel ich aber erst morgen 
Heute keine Lags.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Dezember 2013)

Yasuo Champion Spotlight - YouTube

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Leckrer (12. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:
			
		

> Yasuo Champion Spotlight - YouTube
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Seine Frisur erinnert mich an Zwiebelsohn


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Bannhammer, der Typ wird am Anfang viel zu stark sein. 

Mit IE und PD alleine hat der schon 100% Crit chance, dazu eine Wand, welche alle Projektile blockt, einen unbegrenzten Dash, zwei Knockups, einen spambaren Q-Skill und er hat nicht einmal Mana.


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Dezember 2013)

Klingt gut


----------



## ollivetti (12. Dezember 2013)

Der ist wirklcih sehr interessant. Aber nur weil er doch recht viele Möglichkeiten hat seine Skills zu kombinieren. Desweiteren wird er auch meiner Meinung nach am Anfang zu stark sein. ABer das ist ja häufig so, nicht wahr? ^^


----------



## Betschi (12. Dezember 2013)

Was haben sie diesmal geraucht?


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Dezember 2013)

ollivetti schrieb:


> Der ist wirklcih sehr interessant. Aber nur weil er doch recht viele Möglichkeiten hat seine Skills zu kombinieren. Desweiteren wird er auch meiner Meinung nach am Anfang zu stark sein. ABer das ist ja häufig so, nicht wahr? ^^


 

Nein, er wird zu stark sein, weil er einfach ALLES kann. Mit IE + PD hat er sehr krassen Schaden (~250 AD + 100% crit + 2.5x Faktor vom IE, also hat er dank seinem Passive effektiv *625 AD von 2 Items*!)

Dazu hat er 
1. mit seinem Momentum-Dingens praktisch einen Malphite-Passive zusätzlich 
2. kann für ca. 5 Sekunden ALLEN DAMAGE von fast jedem ADC blocken 
3. hat einen Dash mit seeeeehr lowem Cooldown (ich schätze mal laut dem Video 0.5 bis 1 Sekunde)
4. hat 3 Knockups (jedes dritte Q, seine Ulti und die E-Q-Kombo)
5. Hat mit seinem Q einen ranged poke (ich schätze mal, das Ding hat etwa 300-500 range also fast die komplette range von Vayne...)
6. kann mit seinem Q spammen (sieht nach 1-2 Sekunden CD aus... Have fun with that Triforce...)




Ich glaube, bei diesem Champ darf man ruhig sagen.... BETTER NERF IRELIA.


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Dezember 2013)

muhahaha, grad nen troll firstpick im entscheidenden Promo-Match gehabt. Das Gegnerteam war letztendlich Amumu, Vayne, Tresh, Kassa und Nasus


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Dezember 2013)

Naja, wenn das Spiel mindestens 45 Minuten geht, wird es hart gegen das Team, genug CC sollte vorhanden sein


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Dezember 2013)

Naja, unser Team hatte eigentlich kein CC bis auf Leona... Troll Graves mid, Garen top, Lee jungle...


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Dezember 2013)

... Und die können ihre Vayne richtig feeden, Thresh, Nasus und Amumu können die ja locker schützen und Gegner festhalten, während sie die hp runterhaut... Dürfte ein hässliches game gewesen sein


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Dezember 2013)

Grauenvoll...


----------



## meik19081999 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe daa gefühl es gibt imner mehr kleine kiddies eie feesn und rumflamen.
Letztens ein game als varus und ich stand 17/0/7 und wir waren in 16 min fertig. Gegnerische bot hat so richtig gefeeded.
Naja schade das es so viele gibt die zb ranked zocken und first time jungle machen und khazix im jun sogar noch auf tank baut -.-


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Dezember 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> khazix im jun sogar noch auf tank baut -.-


 
Khazix braucht Mres. Einfach nur Mres.


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Bannhammer, der Typ wird am Anfang viel zu stark sein.
> 
> Mit IE und PD alleine hat der schon 100% Crit chance, dazu eine Wand, welche alle Projektile blockt, einen unbegrenzten Dash, zwei Knockups, einen spambaren Q-Skill und er hat nicht einmal Mana.


 
Top hatte er gestern gegen mich als Teemo keien Chance. Aber der Typ wusste auch nicht, wie man den Japsen spielt!


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Dezember 2013)

Teemo wurde ja aber indirekt auch übel gebufft. Ohne Oracle ist der Kerl echt ne Pest.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

Kannst ja Oracle kaufen. Wo ist das Problem. Aber Teemo macht schon Spaß.


----------



## killer196 (15. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kannst ja Oracle kaufen. Wo ist das Problem. Aber Teemo macht schon Spaß.



Das problem ist, das es oracle gar nicht mehr gibt. Und pink wards sieht man.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Dezember 2013)

Oracles gibts in aram habe ich letztens gemerkt.
Finde teemo pilze sollten noch irgendwie schwächer werden.
Habe im game wo ein freund annie supp gespielt hat mit varus 17/0/7 nach 16 min und haben dann gewonnen ^^
Finde annie ist so stark


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Das problem ist, das es oracle gar nicht mehr gibt. Und pink wards sieht man.


 
Echt, seit wann? Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen. Ich hab das aber eh nie benutzt.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Dezember 2013)

Seit dem pre-Season patch ^^


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Hab ich nix von gehört. 

Als Teemo aber grad 15/1 gespielt. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Hab ich nix von gehört.
> 
> Als Teemo aber grad 15/1 gespielt. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.



Habe grade ranked gespielt und wie immer focusen alle den gegnerischen supporter und den tank aber wieso auch adc focusen wurde ja nur im early hart geoutfarmed.
Langsam nervt es mit so vielen noobs. Einfach nur noobs die nichts können.  
Habe gestern abend für meine 4 ranked wins jewals 15lp bekommen jetzt zwei lose mit jewals -25lp
Wieso ist das so?


----------



## Betschi (15. Dezember 2013)

Weil dein MMR höher war als des Gegners


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

MMR? Was isen des?


----------



## fgsd (15. Dezember 2013)

MMR=MatchMaking Rating

Früher bekannt unter dem Namen elo...


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

Ah, ok. Ich spiele kein ranked mehr.


----------



## Betschi (15. Dezember 2013)

Früher war MMR nicht gleich ELO, da das MMR höher oder kleiner als ELO sein konnte. MMR sieht man nicht (Hidden ELO), während man früher ELO sah. Funtz ähnlich wie bei SC2.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

Betschi schrieb:


> Funtz ähnlich wie bei SC2.


 
Habe ich nie gespielt. Aber ich verstehe. Sind die Punkte die man bekommt fürs Match Making.



EDIT: 15/4 Teemo. Der geht echt gut ab. Hätte ich schon länger kaufen sollen!


----------



## MrRazer (15. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Habe ich nie gespielt. Aber ich verstehe. Sind die Punkte die man bekommt fürs Match Making.
> 
> EDIT: 15/4 Teemo. Der geht echt gut ab. Hätte ich schon länger kaufen sollen!



Lösch dein Account. Wie kann man Spaß haben am Teemo spielen, außer gegen Garen ^^


----------



## target2804 (15. Dezember 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Lösch dein Account. Wie kann man Spaß haben am Teemo spielen, außer gegen Garen ^^


 
Gegen Singed, gegen Jax, gegen Darius


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. Dezember 2013)

pff...zum 4. mal wieder S3 -.- ich brauch mal nen guten Partner für DuoRanked.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Lösch dein Account. Wie kann man Spaß haben am Teemo spielen, außer gegen Garen ^^


 
Grad 13/5 mit Teemo gezockt. Ich find den echt super.  Gegen Irelia auf der Toplane. Gleich mal noch nen Skin gekauft!  Der kleine Yordle geht ab wie nix.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Dezember 2013)

Stoffel01 schrieb:


> pff...zum 4. mal wieder S3 -.- ich brauch mal nen guten Partner für DuoRanked.



Was spielst du den für eine lane?


----------



## Yellowbear (15. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Ich spiele kein ranked mehr.



Es gibt auch einen separaten MMR im Normal.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

Dachte ich mir schon. Irgendwie gewinnt man immer einige Spiele, bis man dann an Spieler kommt, die viel besser sind. Dann verliert man wieder ein paar Spiele und dann geht das ganze wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. Dezember 2013)

@meik: ich bin ein ADCler


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Dezember 2013)

Stoffel01 schrieb:


> @meik: ich bin ein ADCler



Also ich kann auch supporten falls du auch mal ab un zu supportest ^^
Kann annie, blitz, leona als support.
Falls du willst kannst du mir ja mal ne freundesanfrage schicken.  Heiß genau so wie hier


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann alles außer supporten  ich mein ich spiel es auch aber eher schlecht als recht^^

Edit: mal deinen Spielverlauf gestalkt. Varus spiele ich auch sehr gern  und du kommst aus Schweinfurt? Hab da ganz zufällig Verwandte ;D


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du ADC'ler bist und nicht supporten kannst, machst du m.M.n. etwas falsch. Ich mein, du teilst dir doch mit einem Support die Lane, siehst doch ständig direkt, was gute Supports machen oder eben nicht und weißt, was ein ADC gerne hätte. Du solltest wissen, wie Botlane-Mechaniken funktionieren und wie welcher Support es beeinflusst.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Dezember 2013)

Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ich kann alles außer supporten  ich mein ich spiel es auch aber eher schlecht als recht^^
> 
> Edit: mal deinen Spielverlauf gestalkt. Varus spiele ich auch sehr gern  und du kommst aus Schweinfurt? Hab da ganz zufällig Verwandte ;D



Supp ist rechz einfach. Dachte auch immer ich kann es nicht.
Ja bin eigentlich sehr gut mit varus blos hab ich ja heute 2 ranked verloren obwohl ich bot pane dominiert habe. Weip gegnerischer jun und mid so hart gefeedet waren ^^
Cool. Wo wohnst du den?
Kann dir ja mal zeigen wie supp geht. Ist sehr wichtig des zu wissen.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Dezember 2013)

Falls jemand noch einen Lückenfüller braucht, ich spiele eigentlich alles ausser Mid (hab keine AP-Runen).

Am liebsten Jungle (Jarvan IV, Zed, Khazix) oder Bot ADC (Ashe, Vayne, Ezreal, Varus, Graves).

Bot Supp könnte ich Taric und Lux anbieten, das spiele ich aber sehr selten, dementsprechend "gut" bin ich auch ...


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

Jungle kann ich gar nicht. Am liebsten spiele ich Maokai Solo Top oder Teemo Solo Top und Mid. Aber Maokai finde ich schwer seit dem neuen Update. Da fehlt mir der Stein der Weisen. Obs den Glücksdolch noch gibt, weis ich gar nicht. ADC ist nicht so mein Ding. Geht aber zu Not. Melee bin ich echt kacke. Ich verliere im Gewusel oft meinen Champ aus den Augen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. Dezember 2013)

@meik aus Bad Salzungen steht doch da  das spielen an sich ist kein Problem. Ich weiß nur nie was ich kaufen soll und wo genau ich wards brauche


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hey ich würde vorschlagen wir machen mak ein pcgg league of legends ranked team auf ^^ 
Was kann da schon gros schief gehen.
Falls ihr wollt schreibt mor vorschläge für den gruppennamen und dann noch euren ingame namen dann add ich euch mal zu der gruppe 
Edit: ah ok. Ne sehe es nicht mit der handy app 
Die items sind einfach.
Wards auch.
Ein game danach weist du es


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. Dezember 2013)

Okay, hast du Skype? Ich adde dich dann schonmal und morgen können wir zocken. Bin momentan wieder in der Promo zu s2


----------



## Leckrer (16. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ihr Lust habt biete ich mich noch als TF Main an.


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Dezember 2013)

Also wie gesagt ich mache heute abend mal ein team auf wer lust hat kann sich melden 
Dich habe ich ja schon leckrer.
Gruß


----------



## Stoffel01 (16. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gern. Dann hab ich wenigstens mal ein aktives rank Team


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Dezember 2013)

Was wird denn noch gesucht?
Bei mir sieht die "Beliebtheitsliste" wie folgt aus:
ADC Marksman > Support Marksman Aid > Mid > Jungler > Top
Ich wär aber dafür, vorher ein, zwei Normals zu spielen, um überhaupt zu sehen, ob wir miteinander klarkommen!


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was wird denn noch gesucht?
> Bei mir sieht die "Beliebtheitsliste" wie folgt aus:
> ADC Marksman > Support Marksman Aid > Mid > Jungler > Top
> Ich wär aber dafür, vorher ein, zwei Normals zu spielen, um überhaupt zu sehen, ob wir miteinander klarkommen!



Wie heist du in lol?
Als teamspeak würde ich ts.draconem.de vorschlagen


----------



## floh315 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich wuerde auch bei dem ranked team mitwirken, hab noch nen kumpel der supp adc und midlane spielt wir spielen recht oft zusammen

 adde: garkrieger


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Dezember 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Wie heist du in lol?


 
Das wär H4ns im Glück.
Allerdings sollten wir auch schaun, dass wir mit dem Teamnamen nicht dem PCGHX-Clan irgendwie ins Gehege kommen!


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Dezember 2013)

Als name würde der namr von meinem alten team in frage kommen ^^
Name: DieCookies
Edit: hab euch mal geaddet.
Würde sagen heute abend un 8 uhr mal ein game?


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, bin erst eben wieder on gekommen.


IGN: CynicalPotato


----------



## SiQ (16. Dezember 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das wär H4ns im Glück. Allerdings sollten wir auch schaun, dass wir mit dem Teamnamen nicht dem PCGHX-Clan irgendwie ins Gehege kommen!



Da wir momentan kein vollständiges aktives LoL-Team haben sollte das wenig Probleme bereiten. Das Team "PCGHX-Clan" existiert bereits und deshalb sollte es da keine Überschneidung geben. Alternativ konnt ihr euch natürlich auch bei uns als neues Team bewerben, wir suchen immer Mitglieder  Unser TS steht euch natürlich auch zur Verfügung.   

Gruß SiQ  

Edit: Das Aufnahmekriterium "min. Gold-Liga" kann dann natürlich ignoriert werden und gilt für Bewerbungen unseres Hauptteams.


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Dezember 2013)

Also Leute dea war ein gutes Game und wir können an der taktik noch viel machen dann werden wir noch besser 
Hans wir haben ohne dich mal gezockt aber heute abend können wir ja zu 5.
@floh315: habe dich geaddet


----------



## Leckrer (16. Dezember 2013)

Naja, wir hätten fast noch verloren.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Dezember 2013)

Joa...fast 

Ich hab einfach viel zu spät Sustain eingekauft und denen etwa 2k Gold geschenkt. =(


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Joa...fast
> 
> Ich hab einfach viel zu spät Sustain eingekauft und denen etwa 2k Gold geschenkt. =(



Wir haben sie aber geplättet xD am ende. ^^
Mal schaun das wir alle zusammen noch 1-2 normals hinbekommen und ne richtige lane verteilung dann können wir 5q ranked zocken


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Dezember 2013)

Gerade wieder ne geniale Runde gehabt... 


Unser Ezreal war nach 26 Minuten bei 0-9-0, 8 CS, hat alles auf seine Internetverbindung geschoben.... Ne, is kla. Soll er eben den Porno später runterladen oder LoL ausmachen...


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Gerade wieder ne geniale Runde gehabt...
> 
> Unser Ezreal war nach 26 Minuten bei 0-9-0, 8 CS, hat alles auf seine Internetverbindung geschoben.... Ne, is kla. Soll er eben den Porno später runterladen oder LoL ausmachen...



Ja ich hab mit mrrazer und hans gespielt und gegnerische kata hat nichtmal mehr ne sec gebraucht xD


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Dezember 2013)

Dafür gerade ne ordentliche Runde als Kha jungle gehabt 

Selber 7-5-11 und von den 11 konnte ich 4 Kills unserer Caitlyn feeden und 3 gingen an Riven top. Ich selber hab deren Ashe 2x erwischt und den Jungler 4x, dazu einmal den bot Supp.


----------



## Stoffel01 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann wohl erst ab Mittwoch dabei sein, weil unsere achso tollen Lehrer meinen, sie müssten kurz vor den Ferien nochmal Stress machen und gleich für das nächste Halbjahr Noten geben...


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Dezember 2013)

Kein Problem. 
Wünsche dir viel Glück.


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir gestern Thresh für support gekauft. Der macht eigentlich echt Spaß. Auch wenn ich natürlich noch keine Ahnung hab, wie der funktioniert.

Trotzdem hab ich im ersten Spiel gleich 3 Mills gemacht, bin 3 mal gestorben und hatte 12 Unterstützungen.


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Dezember 2013)

Thresg ist ein cooler support obwohl ich andere bevorzuge.
Man muss auch einen guten adc gaben ansonsten bringt ein guter supp auch nichts


----------



## Stoffel01 (17. Dezember 2013)

Thresh ist momentan der stärkste Support aus meiner Sicht


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Dezember 2013)

Leona > Thresh


Und auch Lulu ist seit dem letzten Patch nochmal deutlich stärker geworden.


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Dezember 2013)

Da ich die meisten mir unvertrauten Champs nur in ARAM "freiwillig" spiele, ist die Erfahrung natürlich begrenzt:

Mit gut platzierten Laternen und paar guten Grabs / "Suicide-Self-Pull"-Ultis kann Thresh schon einen Unterschied im Teamkampf machen.
Aber der Spaß hält sich doch in Grenzen, weil der Spielstil einfach nur daraus besteht, auf gute Gelegenheiten zum Zuschlagen zu warten...

z.B. mit Vi macht man sich die Gelegenheit kurzerhand selbst


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Dezember 2013)

Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Thresh ist momentan der stärkste Support aus meiner Sicht


 
Kommt immer auf die Komposition an. Für Teamfights wären z.B. eine Annie oder Zyra m.M.n. stärker, aber wirklich schwach ist Thresh nirgendwo. Allerdings gibt es für alles auch Supports (die Laterne mal außen vor gelassen) die stärker sind.


----------



## MyArt (17. Dezember 2013)

Das Annie zum großen Teil nun zum Support umfunktioniert wurde finde ich jedoch nicht so pralle


----------



## killer196 (17. Dezember 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Das Annie zum großen Teil nun zum Support umfunktioniert wurde finde ich jedoch nicht so pralle



Sie lässt sich aber immernoch gut mid spielen. Dieser burst ist immernoch hart


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2013)

Zillean Spiel ich auch ganz gerne als Support.


----------



## MrRazer (17. Dezember 2013)

Der Attentäter   Ich würde mich mal schlechter als ihr einschätzen, aber trotzdem gern im Team dabei sein. Gern als Aushilfe Rolle. Ich spiele main Mid oder ADC kann aber auch supporten und Top spielen. Jungle kann ich gar nicht. Aber was ich sagen kann Ziggs amumu und Ashe sind zusammen sehr stark im Aram *Hust* Hans *hust* Gerade wenn im Gegner Team Blitz und Tresh sind. Ich bin als amumu immer als erster reingegangen, freiwillig oder auch nicht wegen Blitz xD und dann mit Ashe und ziggs abgesprochen so das ich ult mache den follow Up durch ziggs und Ashe ult bekomme und dann drauf kloppen. Und die gegnerische Zyra habe ich dann noch aus dem game genommen sodass das sie nicht disengagen konnte. Hat Spaß gemacht ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Dezember 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Das Annie zum großen Teil nun zum Support umfunktioniert wurde finde ich jedoch nicht so pralle


Naja, man muss sie ja nicht als Support spielen - nur sollte man bedenken, dass sie auch als Supporter taugt. Tibbers kann man wie ein Crescendo mit Schaden benutzen (hat sogar 0.25s mehr Stun-Zeit) und Annie hat praktisch jede Spellrotation einen Flächen-Stun bereit. Die anderen "herkömmlichen" Supports, die mir einfallen, die so häufig Hard-CC benutzen können sind Nami und Alistar. Bei Nami ist die Bubble allerdings nicht so gut zu landen und Alistar ist halt mechanisch anspruchsvoller und im Laning recht schwach, da er nicht poken kann. Gerade durch die neue Season mit den neuen Goldmengen ist Annie m.M.n. sogar mit einer der Top-Supports. Man muss halt immer noch bedenken, dass die einzige Support-Fähigkeit ihre häufigen Stuns sind.
Generell ist das Support-Spektrum durch Pre-S4 deutlich größer geworden, da viele, die vorher mit der begrenzten Goldmenge und der "Ward-Bot"-Meta recht stark abgefallen sind, jetzt auch zu Items kommen, speziell auch die Utility-stärkeren Midlaner (und damit auch Annie).


----------



## meik19081999 (18. Dezember 2013)

Hey,
Wer kann heute nach 7uhr ein game machen?
Würde gerne noch ein 5er premade normal machrn ^^


----------



## Leckrer (21. Dezember 2013)

Ihr wollt nich wissen, was grade an Staub aus meinem Rechner kam^^ Jetzt chillt er wieder bei 25 Grad im IDLE...Great Success. Wer macht nachher ne Runde LoL mit?


----------



## meik19081999 (21. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt so eine art netz, das staubfilter heist xD
Ich kann in so einer stunde erst zocken. Falls du da auch kannst gerne. Vielleicht machen noch ein paar andere mit


----------



## Leckrer (21. Dezember 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Es gibt so eine art netz, das staubfilter heist xD
> Ich kann in so einer stunde erst zocken. Falls du da auch kannst gerne. Vielleicht machen noch ein paar andere mit


 
Hab ich, aber es kommt trotzdem viel rein, wenn man ein 3/4 Jahr nichts macht.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2013)

Was ist eigentlich euer Lieblingschampion? 

Bei mir ist es ganz klar Khazix, wobei Zed und J4 auch echt gut sind.


----------



## Megasuchti (25. Dezember 2013)

Vi macht mir eigentlich immer Spaß. 
Ausserdem spiele ich auch Gragas immer ganz gerne.


----------



## MrRazer (25. Dezember 2013)

Lissandra, Rengar(full ad), Ahri, Miss Fortune, Sona das sind so die, die Maine und mag


----------



## meik19081999 (25. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir eindeutig varus und leona und ziggs.
Gestern endlich mal 100lp gehabt und dann zwei promo spiele direkt troll picks gehabt -.-
Naja jetzt heute wieder 3 spiele gewinnen für 100lp und dann zwei gewinnen und endlich mal silber 4.
Schade das man in promo oft mit trollern in ein team kommt


----------



## Yellowbear (25. Dezember 2013)

Spiele jetzt seit Monaten fast ausschließlich Thresh, der bietet so viel Potential, macht als Support Spaß, weil man nicht zwingend die Biatch des ADCs ist () und das Skilllevel so gut wie nach oben offen ist.
Freue mich schon, wenn Riot endlich mal wieder einen neuen Support rausbringt .


----------



## MrRazer (25. Dezember 2013)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Spiele jetzt seit Monaten fast ausschließlich Thresh, der bietet so viel Potential, macht als Support sehr Spaß, weil man nicht zwingend die Biatch des ADCs ist () und das Skilllevel so gut wie nach oben offen ist.
> Freue mich schon, wenn Riot endlich mal wieder einen neuen Support rausbringt .



Tresh spiele ich auch gern, aber weil er oft gebannt ist spiele Sona lieber


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Bei mir eindeutig varus und leona und ziggs.
> Gestern endlich mal 100lp gehabt und dann zwei promo spiele direkt troll picks gehabt -.-



Warst du in dem Spiel mit 4 adcs?  

Cait jinx top, draven vayne bot  

Ich konnt als Jarvan mit sunfire, randuins, mallet, cleaver, ninja tabis und hydra einfach 1v3 diven (vayne mit ihrem truedmg war zumindest konkurrenzfähig).


----------



## meik19081999 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ne leider nur ein vladimir support ( hat sein job gut gemacht) und eine leblanc die jun wollte aber auf die mid geschickt wurde. Sie hat akali mid trynda jun und jax top dermasen gefeedet das akali nur auf mich springen musste und ich tot war bzw konnten wir zu 4. Trynda nicht töten während er zwischen beiden nexus towern stand und uns alle angegriffen hat -.-


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2013)

Das ist natürlich bitter.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich euer Lieblingschampion?
> 
> Bei mir ist es ganz klar Khazix, wobei Zed und J4 auch echt gut sind.


 
Maokai und Teemo. Früher war das Brand. Aber den hab ich bestimmt schon ein Jahr nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2013)

Teemo ist mittlerweile schon Pflichtbann, der ist mit s4 wieder echt stark geworden.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich spiele kein Ranked


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2013)

Na dann


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich glaube, dafür bin ich nicht gut genug. Trotz, dass ich jetzt bestimmt 2,5 Jahre LoL zocke.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2013)

Och hör auf, bis in die Gold-Ränge hinein send die Spieler nicht sooooo gut. Ich selber bin eher schlecht und kann in silber2 locker mithalten.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2013)

Naja, keine Ahnung. Früher hab ich das mal gezockt, also ranked. Aber mir ist das zuviel Streß. Ich zock meine 2 bis 3 Stunden am Tag casual und bin zufrieden.


----------



## meik19081999 (25. Dezember 2013)

heute noch zwei ranked gezockt.
erstes game: jungler kommt auf lane während ich back bin und feeded mid laner 4 mal so. (toll hat er auch bei anderen lanes gemacht)
2.  games: ich spiel bot lane adc und gewinne mit blitz gegen morgana und tristana. dann hat sie jemand so hochgefeeded das sie einfach mal schnell 3 solo gemacht hat und die hatten noch einen j4 der 8/0 bis zu 20 war
danach 8/2


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> heute noch zwei ranked gezockt.
> erstes game: jungler kommt auf lane während ich back bin und feeded mid  laner 4 mal so. (toll hat er auch bei anderen lanes gemacht)


Könnte ich gewesen sein 




meik19081999 schrieb:


> einen j4 der 8/0 bis zu  20 war danach 8/2



Wie geht das? Der war etwa 2 Core items und 2-3 Level weiter als sein Lanegegner, damit kann man 1v2 diven.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2013)

Wir lagen grad gut in Führung. Hatten zwei Inhibitoren der Gegner down und selbst erst zwei Türme verloren. Ich hab dann aus Jux "/surrender" eingegeben. Naja. Bis auf Einen haben alle anderen zugestimmt. Super. Easy Win, aber verloren. Nicht lustig.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Dezember 2013)

jajajajaja.


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

War 4vs5. Ihr Varus war AFK vom Start weg. Die ham sich was gefreut, dass sie trotzdem gewonnen haben.


----------



## Yellowbear (26. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> War 4vs5. Ihr Varus war AFK vom Start weg. Die ham sich was gefreut, dass sie trotzdem gewonnen haben.



Dann ist es ja nicht so verwunderlich, dass ihr gewonnen hättet 
Du bist zwar selbst schuld, wenn ausgerechnet du die Surrender-Vote startest, aber sie es mal als sportliche Geste, dass ihr den andern den Sieg geschenkt habt.


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

Naja. Ärgerlich isses trotzdem.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hey cool.
einer sagt "ja ich kann gegen swain mitte"
yeah cool einer der gegen swain machen kann.
Ja schön und gut swain am ende des spiels 25/3/16
Gj akali. Hat 1sec für 2000hp gebraucht der swain.
Edit: nächstes game: darius meint er muss nicht tankrn bzw xin auch nicht.
Gegner oriana mit 1/9 wurde am ende von ihn auf 16/10 hochgefeeded und dann meckert er bot an -.-
Er weis nichtmal wofür tanks da sind.
Er denkt sie sind da um länger zu überleben.


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2013)

Sind hier noch irgendwelche Low level player?


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Dezember 2013)

Low level im Sinne von Bronze oder im Sinne von <lvl 30?


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Sind hier noch irgendwelche Low level player?


 
Ich halt, im Sinne von bis lvl 30.


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2013)

Im Sinne von unter level 30

welches level denn?


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

lvl 30. Schon seit 2,5 Jahren... Also nix unter lvl 30. Habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Dezember 2013)

Gerade wieder ein geniales Spiel gehabt...

Ich als J4, dazu nen (komplett unfähigen) Ezreal, ne Riven, nen Fiddlesticks und ein Darius.


Naja, jedenfalls die hatten Akali, Singed, Leblanc, Jax und Ezreal. 

Ich meine, ich verlange ja nicht, dass jeder gleich Diamant 1 spielt, aber dass man als Fiddle ohne Hourglass und mit etwa 1100HP Büsche face checked, obwohl man nur 1 der 5 Gegner sieht... 

Oder den Singed über die halbe Map verfolgt...

Oder sich einfach bei Akali in ihr Cloak-Feld stellt und wartet...

Oder als Ezreal nen Jax in nen Busch verfolgt...

Oder einfach permanent Singed ind Jax haut, obwohl ich deren Ezreal und Leblanc in meiner Ulti habe und beide schon mal auf ~50% gehauen habe und man die in 2 Sekunden töten könnte, weil beide ihre Dashes auf cd haben...

Oder gegen LB, Akali, AP Ez und Singed einfach stumpf 2x Randuins Omen baut und sich dann wundert, wenn LB den trotz 4k HP einfach 100-20 hauen kann...


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

Naja, ich kucke nie auf die Map. Ich spiele meine Lane durch und was die anderen machen, interessiert mich erst mal nicht. Oft bin ich so fix, dass ich nicht überrumpelt werde, wenn einer von der Seite kommt.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Dezember 2013)

Naja gut ich muss, ich spiele Jungler.


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

Junger kann ich leider gar nicht. Vom Prinzip her ist es klar. Aber ich kanns nicht. Bis jetzt nicht einen Kill geschafft. Weder als Warwick noch als Maokai oder Trynda. Ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Betschi (26. Dezember 2013)

Das sind auch doofe Jungler (bis auf Maogay)


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

Betschi schrieb:


> Das sind auch doofe Jungler (bis auf Maogay)



Was würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2013)

Lee Sin


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Dezember 2013)

Probier's mal als Lee Sin, Shyvana, Jarvan IV oder Khazix.

Besonders Khazix ist extrem stark im 1v1 - wenn du mal irgendwas mit weniger als 4k HP und 200 Rüstung alleine im Jungle findest, ist es tot. 
Bei Carries mit ihren 2k HP und praktisch null Armor reicht einmal E rein, autoatk, W+Hydra, Q und du kannst dich wieder zurückziehen. Oh und ja, ich baue Hydra statt BT auf Kha.


----------



## MrRazer (27. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Probier's mal als Lee Sin, Shyvana, Jarvan IV oder Khazix.
> 
> Besonders Khazix ist extrem stark im 1v1 - wenn du mal irgendwas mit weniger als 4k HP und 200 Rüstung alleine im Jungle findest, ist es tot.
> Bei Carries mit ihren 2k HP und praktisch null Armor reicht einmal E rein, autoatk, W+Hydra, Q und du kannst dich wieder zurückziehen. Oh und ja, ich baue Hydra statt BT auf Kha.



Kenn ich von meinem full AD Rengo da Bau ich auch immer Hydra first danach LW und danach passe ich mich der Situation an. Da ist es so Ult. Ab auf die Bot double oder wenn es klappt tripple Q in den ADC dann zum Busch und weil die meisten Leute gegen Rengar in Richtung Busch laufen diesen anspringen e w q autoatt. Q und dann Hydra und fertig ist der Double kill.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich baue meist Hydra -> Brutalizer -> Ninja Tabis -> LW -> Randuins Omen -> Maw of Malmortious (oder wie das Teil heisst) -> Brutalizer zum Cleaver ausbauen.

Damit hab ich dann etwa 350 AD, ca. 2.6k HP, ~160 Armor und ~110 MR.

Entweder muss dann beim Gegner jeder HP und armor stacken (und verliert dadurch damage) oder ich kann praktisch alles ausser den Tanks 100-0 oder 100-10 ganken.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich verrecke wohl zum dritten Mal in der Promo zu Silber III


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Dezember 2013)

Mmh, hoffentlich schaffst du's noch.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Probier's mal als Lee Sin, Shyvana, Jarvan IV oder Khazix. W+Hydra, Q und du kannst dich wieder zurückziehen. Oh und ja, ich baue Hydra statt BT auf Kha.


 
Ich schaffe es nie, die Effekte der Waffen zu aktivieren. Irgendwie bin ich damit überfordert.


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es nie, die Effekte der Waffen zu aktivieren. Irgendwie bin ich damit überfordert.



Spielst du mit smartcast?


----------



## MrRazer (27. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es nie, die Effekte der Waffen zu aktivieren. Irgendwie bin ich damit überfordert.



Ich habe die erste und die zweite slot taste auf die Maus gelegt


----------



## Timsu (27. Dezember 2013)

Bei Hydra ist das ja egal


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Spielst du mit smartcast?



Was ist das? Ich spiele mit qwer und dann halt mit 123... für den Effekt der Waffe, je nachdem, in welchem Slot die Waffen liegen. Aber im Eifer des Gefechtes, schaffe ich halt nicht, den Effekt zu aktivieren.


----------



## shadie (27. Dezember 2013)

Wegen Effekte der Gegenstände aktivieren kannst du dir ja eine neue maus holen oder vielleicht hast du ja schon eine passende.

ich schaffe es auch nie 123 oder so zu drücken und habe daher die 1 + 2 auf meine Maus gelegt (zusatztasten) das geht dann sehr schnell und ich verknote meine Finger nicht.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was ist das?



Bei Smartcast wird der Skill sofort dort hin aktiviert, wo dein Mauszeiger ist. Sonst musst du ja nochmals klicken, um den Skill zu aktivieren.


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir des iten von 1 auf shift gelegt und 2 bleibt gleich.
3 und 4 (trinket) habe ich auf der maus und 5, 6, 7 auf 3, 4 und 5.
Teutonnen hat es schon gut erklärt  mit smartcast kann man viel schneller reagieren


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Bei Smartcast wird der Skill sofort dort hin aktiviert, wo dein Mauszeiger ist. Sonst musst du ja nochmals klicken, um den Skill zu aktivieren.


 
Und wie mache ich das?


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab die Kamera auf wasd 
Die Skills auf 1-4
die Summoner-Spells auf QE
Die Item-Slots 1-2 auf der Maus
Die Slots 3-4 auf RF
Trinket auf T



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und wie mache ich das?



Ingame escape drücken, dann bei der Tastenzuweisung "alle auf Smartcast" oder unter jedem Skill einzeln auf den Blitz klicken.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ingame escape drücken, dann bei der Tastenzuweisung "alle auf Smartcast" oder unter jedem Skill einzeln auf den Blitz klicken.


 
Ok. THX. Muss ich mal schauen.


Was ein kack Spiel grad. Wir hatten alle 3 Inhibitoren vom Gegner down. Dann wurden wir geaced, ganze Team ne Minute weg und vorbei war es. Und dafür 75 Minuten gespielt.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Dezember 2013)

Hatte gerade ne Runde mit 3 Leuten, die unbedingt Jungler spielen wollten... =(


----------



## Betschi (27. Dezember 2013)

Spiel mal Rammus, der hat nette Ganks


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Dezember 2013)

Okay.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2013)

Aber leider hat er ein sehr schwaches early und ist anfällig für Counter-Jungle.


----------



## MrRazer (27. Dezember 2013)

Gerade ein Ranked gemacht seid lange und erst wurden wir auf der Bot auseinander genommen (Er Jinx, ich Sona) und dann kam der Turn around durch eine Fehler von denen (die Annie, Sivir) und dann haben wir die dauerhaft fertig gemacht. Als J4 dann ganken wollte hat unser nasus gecounter gankt mit Lux und rumble also wir zu fünft bot einmal durch gepusht und das war es dann auch für sie. Sie kamen nicht mehr ins Game und wir haben die trotz Baron noch fertig gemacht


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab heute nen miesen Tag xD

Egal, was ich spiele, ich bin einfach einen Schritt zu spät, ganke zu früh und sterbe, werde gerade so noch von Skillshots getroffen usw... Naja xD


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube, ich hol mir als nächstes Leona. Noch 1000 Punkte. :0(


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Dezember 2013)

Gerade wieder ne tolle Runde gehabt... 

Cait/Nunu gegen Jinx/Teemo bot, der Nunu ist einfach ständig der Jinx hinterhergerannt während ich vom Teemo jedes Mal den Blind kassiert habe und an seinen 0-8-1 war dann natürlich auch ich Schuld, ist ja klar... Naja, die Jinx stand dann 5-1-3 da und der Teemo 3-0-5, ich mit 1-0-0 konnte da natürlich einpacken


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2013)

Haha, wie ich das liebe.

Der Jungler kommt auf die Lane, schafft keinen Gank, bleibt dann aber erst mal ordentlich in der Lane und farmt alles weg. Sauber!


----------



## MrRazer (28. Dezember 2013)

Er macht es Worth für sich


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Haha, wie ich das liebe.
> 
> Der Jungler kommt auf die Lane, schafft keinen Gank, bleibt dann aber erst mal ordentlich in der Lane und farmt alles weg. Sauber!


 

Ist mir gerade auch passiert - besonders ärgerlich, wenn man selber Nasus spielt... Hab deswegen nach 25 Minuten erst etwa 380 Stacks gehabt, der Typ hat etwa 4-5 Waves mitgenommen...


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2013)

18/10 grad mit MF. Für das, dass ich nicht gerne ADC zocke, ganz gut. Jedoch habe ich Defizite bei dem TEamfights. Ich denke immer ich spiel den Tank und steh mittendrinne.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich HASSE Rankeds... Jedes scheiss verdammte Spiel hab ich irgendeinen Vollidioten dabei, der es für alle versaut -.-

Gerade wieder ne Soraka supp, die einfach nur gefeedet hat, weil sie auch nach 3x sagen und 2 Toden immer noch stur dem Taric von denen nachgerannt ist, um ihre scheiss Banane zu werfen und ihr Varus gemütlich 3 Autohits plus Skill reindrücken konnte (0-6-1 nach 15 Minuten) und nen Amumu jungle, der nach 20 Minuten 0-0-0 45 hatte ... Und natürlich bin ich dann als ADC Schuld, wenn ich kacknoob mit 2-5-0 aus der Lane komme und von deren adc, jungler usw. zerlegt werde... Ist ja klar, es ist immer der adc... Gott ich hasse dieses System.


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2013)

Sowas hatte ich eben auch. Die Leona auf meiner Lane hat noch nicht mal gewarted. Ist dann auch gleich 3 mal gestorben. Als ADC ist man dann natürlich extrem im Nachteil gegenüber dem gegnerischen ADC. Und dann hieß es "Botlane feeding, **** botlane, Report Botlane etc". Haben dann aber doch gewonnen.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Dezember 2013)

Und natürlich mal wieder wer, der Khazix gegen Olaf pickt und dann sauer wird, wenn er die Lane hart verliert...


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2013)

Was bedeutet es eigentlich, wenn im Ladebildschirm manche Champions einen Eisenrahmen um ihr Portrait haben?!?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Irgendwas mit der Division während Season 3, aber was genau...


----------



## meik19081999 (28. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man in season 3 silber war in solo queue, bekommt man einen silbernen rahmen. Bei gold einen goldenen usw


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2013)

Und jetzt is grad alles abgekackt. Bild im Spiel gefreezt und ich komme nicht mehr rein. Update fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir läuft alles wieder.




Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Yasuo? 


Ich persönlich bin etwas verwirrt... 

Top ist er zu fragil, um trades zu gewinnen und ein aggressiver Gegner zerstört dich, wenn der Jungler nicht babysittet.

Mid ist so ne Sache, dann muss sonst wer auf AP gehen oder der Gegner kann einfach Armor stacken und gewinnt praktisch jeden Teamfight. Vielleicht mit AP Varus bot spielbar.

Bot ist auch fragwürdig als Nahkämpfer. Mit Janna könnte das vielleicht funktionieren.

Im Jungle weiss ich auch nicht wirklich was mit ihm anzufangen. Wenn man einen Aatrox top und eine Janna/Nami bot hat, dürfte das was werden, aber sonst...

Sicher, er hat schnell sehr viel Damage (IE alleine lasst dich schon Carries 3-4hitten), aber kein verlässliches hard-CC (Q muss erst 2x aufladen, also eher was für eine lane) und seine Ult braucht erst nen Knockup.


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2013)

7/37 auf die Mütze bekommen. Schlimmstes Spiel ever! Und mir fehlen immernoch 14 Punkte für Leona. Und ich spiel heute schon den ganzen Tag. 

Yasuo hab ich nie gespielt!


EDIT: Hab sie!


----------



## floh315 (29. Dezember 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2013)

Woba, erstes Spiel Leona war nicht so gut 1/17/25. Da hab ich mal gut gefeedet!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Yasuo?


 
Naja, er ist für mich ein ähnliches Modell wie Poppy: Man muss ihn irgenwie bis zu den ersten beiden fertigen Items durchbringen und dann kann er eigentlich ziemlich stark sein.
Ich find ihn schon gut für die Midlane, da kann man alternativ zu den APlern ein paar (Off)Tanks wie Xin oder Jarvan nehmen, die einfach auch durch ihre Fähigkeiten Armor shreddern können. Man muss halt schaun, dass dann das Spiel nicht zu lange herausgezögert wird.
Top ist er auch ganz viable, doch die meisten Toplaner machen einen auf zu dicke Eier um ihn wirklich bis zur starken Phase durchzubringen. Auch seh ich da eher da bei den meisten Toplanern wieder ein Mentalitätsproblem, dass man ihn auf Full Damage baut, selbst wenn man stark zurückliegt. Der einzige, der das wirklich darf ist der ADC (m.M.n. muss er das sogar wenn man stark zurückliegt) und bei vielen AP-Midlanern (speziell die Extrem-Burster) geht es meistens auch, wobei es da genügend 50-50 Agressive und Defensive Items gibt, wie Zhonyas, Rylais, Seraph oder Abyssal. Und Assassinen, die keinen Squishie 100 zu 0 machen können, haben auch gefailt (deswegen ist mir das Assassinen-Spiel auch sehr zu wieder, selbst wenn es die "Meta" stark favorisiert hat).
Ich zähle Yasou zu keiner von diesen Gruppen und sehe ihn eher als Bruiser. Um effektiv zu sein muss er m.M.n. in vielen Spielen in etwa einen Build von 2 AD-Items und restlichen Tanky-Items machen, was aber viele Yasou aufgrund der vorher beschriebenen Mentalität nicht machen. Vergleichbar würde ich ihn in etwa mit den "klassischen" Jax- oder Irelia-Builds sehen.
In etwa würde ich sowas wie Trinity-BT oder Statikks-LW oder BotrK-IE als agressive Grundlage für ihn sehen und danach es mit Tank-Items auffüllen, vielleicht sogar ein defensives Item dazwischen schieben.
Danach seh ich ihn eigentlich als ziemlich starken Gegner an mit einem guten Engage an. Allerdings muss dafür eine gute Vorberietung da sein.
BTW: Knock-Backs zählen auch als "Airborne", damit kann ein gut abgesprochenes Team einen Yasou auch (nach-)Engagen lassen.


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich find Yasuo sehr stark. Midlane mit Teemo hatte ich nullstens eine Chance. Der hat mich kompletto auseinander genommen.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Dezember 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> BTW: Knock-Backs zählen auch als "Airborne", damit kann ein gut abgesprochenes Team einen Yasou auch (nach-)Engagen lassen.


 
Vayne/Tristana und Yasuo bot for the trolls?


----------



## floh315 (30. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich find Yasuo sehr stark. Midlane mit Teemo hatte ich nullstens eine Chance. Der hat mich kompletto auseinander genommen.



Liegt auch daran, dass teemo generell ziemlich useless ist


----------



## Leckrer (30. Dezember 2013)

Guckt euch den an: Nightwhite - North America - Summoners - League of Legends 

und dann hört auf hier rumzuheulen und überlegt lieber wie ihr euer "Team" carrien könnt.

Und ich komm aus Silber raus und hab noch nichtmal 100 Spiele in der Liga. Main Support in letzter Zeit, hab vielleicht 50 Rankeds in Silber gemacht oder so. Momentan Silber 1 und wenn ich spiele, was meistens so aller 3-4 Tage ist, dann könnt ihr sehen das ich LP gewinne. Wenn ich konstant spielen würde wäre ich diese Woche noch gutes Gold. Es kann also nicht euer Team sein, was jedesmal ******* ist. Klar ich hab auch Spiele wo mein Team nicht mit mir harmoniert. Aber denkt dran: Ihr spielt kacke, nicht euer Team. Die Leute seht ihr nie wieder. Verbessert euch lieber anstatt hier die ganze Zeit von euren Trolls zu erzählen. Ich kann von mir selbst auch nur sagen, dass ich jedes Spiel große Fehler mache.


----------



## Megasuchti (30. Dezember 2013)

Das ist Nightblue3.
Der streamt sogar gerade auf Twitch.
Ich komme auch einfach nicht aus Bronze raus. Ich weiss das ist arm
Mut welchen Champs kann man denn gut carrien?


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Dezember 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Guckt euch den an: Nightwhite - North America - Summoners - League of Legends
> 
> und dann hört auf hier rumzuheulen und überlegt lieber wie ihr euer "Team" carrien könnt.
> 
> Und ich komm aus Silber raus und hab noch nichtmal 100 Spiele in der Liga. Main Support in letzter Zeit, hab vielleicht 50 Rankeds in Silber gemacht oder so. Momentan Silber 1



Grade wo du ihn erwähnst. Ich schaue ihn schon die letzten tage seit er angefangen hat ^^
Ja es ist recht schwer manchmal teams zu carrien aber ich schaffs immer öfter.
Gröstes problen ist die position von allen.
Tanks tanken nicht oder tanken damit sie überleben und nicht die anderen.
Sehe immer wieder apc die ganz alleine in alle reinrennen und am ende nur den tank namens "mundo" focusen.
Leider ist es ist silber 5 immer so
Irgendwann komm ich hier raus.
Edit: also champs zum guten carrien gibts eigentlich nicht. Du musst den champ gut spielen und die richtigen focusen. Dann hängt das von deiner rolle ab.


----------



## Leckrer (30. Dezember 2013)

Das weiß ich auch, dass der das ist. Aber er carryt sein Team ja auch, oder? Also ist es doch möglich auch mit "Trolls" und "Feedern" die ja jedes Spiel drin sind was? 

@Megasuchti: Welche Rollen spielst du gern und wie heißt du in LoL?

"Größtes Problem ist die Position von DIR" sehe ich immer, wenn ich mit dir spiele...


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Dezember 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch, dass der das ist. Aber er carryt sein Team ja auch, oder? Also ist es doch möglich auch mit "Trolls" und "Feedern" die ja jedes Spiel drin sind was?
> 
> @Megasuchti: Welche Rollen spielst du gern und wie heißt du in LoL?
> 
> "Größtes Problem ist die Position von DIR" sehe ich immer, wenn ich mit dir spiele...



Ich habe es selber gemerkt und schon seit ein paar tagen geändert 
Ich schaue die letzten tage mehr lol als ich spiele.


----------



## Megasuchti (30. Dezember 2013)

@Leckrer
Am liebsten spiele ich mid und adc
Ab und zu mal top
Ingame: KillThemAll2


----------



## Leckrer (30. Dezember 2013)

Mid: gragas, syndra, ziggs
Adc: Caitlyn, sivir, MF, tristana
Top: Renekton, Lee sin, vllt auch Mundo (Top kenn ich mich nicht so aus)

Dann brauchst du andere AP Runen, die Ad gehen eig. bloß bei den blauen die paar Damage durch Flat MR ersetzen. Masteries hab ich jetzt noch nicht angeschaut. Scheinst ganz gut gragas zu können. Wo spielst du kha zix?

Dann halt das übliche was in deiner ELO niemand kann. Farmen, Teamfighten, buffs und objectives timen, positioning, wards.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2013)

floh315 schrieb:


> Liegt auch daran, dass teemo generell ziemlich useless ist



Ich komme gut mit ihm zurecht. Meistens setzte ich mit Teemo auch die Bigpoints. Kite meine Lane durch und hole oft alleine die Inhibitoren. Macht einfach super Spaß.


----------



## Megasuchti (30. Dezember 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Mid: gragas, syndra, ziggs
> Adc: Caitlyn, sivir, MF, tristana
> Top: Renekton, Lee sin, vllt auch Mundo (Top kenn ich mich nicht so aus)
> 
> ...



Kha Zix habe ich jetzt gerade angefangen und ich spiele ihn hauptsächlich mitte
Kann ich deine runen als vorbild nehmen?
Wie heisst du Ingame?


----------



## Leckrer (30. Dezember 2013)

Ingame Leckrer. Ja meine Runen kannst du so nehmen. Für dich aber nur meine ADC Seite und meine AP Standard Seite. Die restlichen sind spezielle Dinge für meinen Championpool. Support könnte man auch noch nehmen. Spiele ich aber nur auf Thresh und alle aggressiven Supports. Die Seite kannst du nur schlecht auf passive Supps spielen.

Kha Zix ist in der Midlane ziemlich schlecht geworden seit dem W-Nerf. Bei dir könnte es noch funktionieren, aber Top bzw Jungle ist er deutlich besser. Allgemein ist ein Full-AD Team immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da kaum einer einen AP-Jungler bzw AP-Top spielt. (Vlad, Zac, Amumu usw.)


----------



## Betschi (30. Dezember 2013)

Ende Season 2 hatte ich unter 1000 ELO, bin dann aber schnell auf Silber 1 aufgestiegen und dann habe ich aufgehört


----------



## mrtvu (30. Dezember 2013)

Verdammt, Die EUW-Server sind wieder down....

Hat wer account auch auf EU Nord Ost (EUNE)?


----------



## meik19081999 (31. Dezember 2013)

ja Server sollen angeblich gehackt worden sein.
Die Hacker schreiben mit Phantoml0rd.
hier der Link zum stream: PhantomL0rd - Twitch


----------



## Yellowbear (31. Dezember 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> ja Server sollen angeblich gehackt worden sein.



Kein Hack, sondern DDOS.
Diese Gruppe hat innerhalb kurzer Zeit weitere große Server vom Netz genommen, u.a. Dota 2, EA.com und hotmail.com.


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2013)

Echt jetzt? Zum Glück bin ich im Urlaub...


----------



## meik19081999 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ja war ein ddos.
Fand es lustig als sie auch hotmail ausgemacht haben ^^
Jetzt gehen die server zum glück wieder


----------



## Megasuchti (31. Dezember 2013)

Gott sei Dank.
Sonst wüsste ich nicht, was ich heute machen sollte


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Dezember 2013)

Soo, bin in den Promos zu Silber III jetzt dann im entscheidenden Spiel... Hab Angst, dass ich wieder getrollt werde, wie schon in den 3 Anläufen zuvor.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Dezember 2013)

Dann mal los- Wir glauben an dich!


----------



## meik19081999 (31. Dezember 2013)

Viel glück und einen guten rutsch an alle 
Viel Spaß euch allen heute


----------



## Megasuchti (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke
Hat irgendwer Lust ab halb 9 ein bisschen DuoQ zu spielen?
Wenns dann noch nicht enabled ist spiele ich normals.


----------



## Leckrer (1. Januar 2014)

Lol bist du nicht feiern oder so!


----------



## webfreak (1. Januar 2014)

Endlich gehen die Server wieder.


----------



## Megasuchti (1. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Lol bist du nicht feiern oder so!



Ich war ja von 10 bis jetzt weg


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2014)

Yeah, Promo geschafft, endlich Silver III


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Januar 2014)

Gz nice


----------



## Megasuchti (1. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch meine Promo zu awesome Bronze 2 gewonnen.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Januar 2014)

Ich bin aus silber2 in s3 abgestiegen, aber auch selber Schuld.


----------



## Seabound (1. Januar 2014)

So, ausem Urlaub zurück. Gleich ma wieder ne Runde mit Leona testen!


----------



## Franzl (1. Januar 2014)

Leckrer du musst sich ja verbessert haben aumen: 

Ich weiß noch wo du selbst auch ständig unzufrieden warst wegen deinem Team 

@ die anderen

 Wenn man in höhere Ligen gehört wird man da auch über kurz oder lang auch landen. 50%+ games  winnen und feddig :>


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2014)

Joa, ich war seit Season 2 durchgehend in Silber V und IV, deshalb bin ich froh, den Sprung endlich geschafft zu haben. Habe nach langer Zeit erkannt, dass ich eigentlich auf die Botlane und nicht in die Mitte gehöre.


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Joa, ich war seit Season 2 durchgehend in Silber V und IV, deshalb bin ich froh, den Sprung endlich geschafft zu haben. Habe nach langer Zeit erkannt, dass ich eigentlich auf die Botlane und nicht in die Mitte gehöre.



Ich hoffe auch ich komme bald aus silber 5 raus.
Spielst fu adc oder supp?
Wie heist du ingame oder hab ich dich schon?


----------



## Seabound (1. Januar 2014)

4 Spiele hintereinander verloren und nicht einen Kill gemacht... Aua!


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch ich komme bald aus silber 5 raus.
> Spielst fu adc oder supp?
> Wie heist du ingame oder hab ich dich schon?


 
Kann beides spielen, meist Leona, Thresh, Ashe und Vayne. Spiele aber auch gerne Nasus top, solange er nicht gebannt ist. Ingame heiße ich Huntsman.


----------



## Seabound (1. Januar 2014)

5. Spiel verloren. 9/32. Saubere Teamleistung...


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Januar 2014)

@Scholle_Satt: Denke nicht dein Team ist schuld sondern du. Du musst lernen mit troll-Leuten umzugehen usw. Musst besser Carrien. Habe ich selber die letzten tage gelernt 

Cool bin endlich wieder mal in Promo zu Silber 4.
Die Promo wird heute noch ausgespielt. 
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es


----------



## Leckrer (1. Januar 2014)

+4 LP bei nem hart gecarrytem Game in Silber 1 ist nicht so das Wahre. Hatte mir mehr erhofft, mein MMR ist wohl noch zu niedrig für Gold.


----------



## target2804 (1. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt: Denke nicht dein Team ist schuld sondern du. Du musst lernen mit troll-Leuten umzugehen usw. Musst besser Carrien. Habe ich selber die letzten tage gelernt
> 
> Cool bin endlich wieder mal in Promo zu Silber 4.
> Die Promo wird heute noch ausgespielt.
> Ich hoffe ich schaffe es


 
Das predige ich schon die ganze zeit und keiner wollt es mir glauben


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Das predige ich schon die ganze zeit und keiner wollt es mir glauben



Ich glaube es dir mitlerweile ^^
Du kommst schob in gold leckrer.
Glaube an dich


----------



## Seabound (1. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt: Denke nicht dein Team ist schuld sondern du. Du musst lernen mit troll-Leuten umzugehen usw. Musst besser Carrien. Habe ich selber die letzten tage gelernt


 
Ich habe nie mein Team dafür verantwortlich gemacht. Ich eben als MF 4/12. Nicht gut. Kann ja das Team nix für. Der Support hat bissel gefarmt. Aber das soll keine Entschuldigung sein. 7 Spiel heute in Folge verloren.


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich habe nie mein Team dafür verantwortlich gemacht. Ich eben als MF 4/12. Nicht gut. Kann ja das Team nix für. Der Support hat bissel gefarmt. Aber das soll keine Entschuldigung sein. 7 Spiel heute in Folge verloren.



Na dann würde ich dir empfehlen den fehler den du machst zu suchen und ihn bereinigen.
Denk einfach nach was du falsch machst und verbessere dich. 
Weio normalerweise macht man in jedem game mal eine sache falsch und aus dieser sache sollte man lernen ansonsten kommt man nie hoch im ranked usw


----------



## Seabound (1. Januar 2014)

ich spiel ja kein ranked, sondern daddel nur zur Ablenkung so vor mich hin.

Und grad ma ein Spiel gewonnen als Leona. Zwar mit 0/5. Aber immerhin.


----------



## Franzl (1. Januar 2014)

Win is win. Stats spielen keine rolle


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Januar 2014)

YEAH!!!
Endlich!!
Silber 4 ich bin da.
jetzt gehts wieder bergauf


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2014)

Hab dich im ersten Spiel ja gut gecarried


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Januar 2014)

jop war nice.
hab bissle gefailt xD
aber hab dann noch gecarried


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Für mich neuen Rekord. Die haben grad 9 Minuten gebraucht, um uns platt zu machen. Ich hatte mit Leona 0/19. War echt toll! Level 4. Kein Ulti und nix.


----------



## Megasuchti (3. Januar 2014)

Das ist krank
Hat dein Team getrollt oder waren es einfach richtige Noobs?


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Wir waren halt alle einfach ultra schlecht. Ne Ahri zum Jungeln, die innerhalb der ersten paar Minuten 7 mal von Minions gekillt wird. Nicht einen Kill im Team (ungefähr 0/46 ist es ausgegangen). Und als Tank bekommt man dann natürlich auf die Mütze.


----------



## Megasuchti (3. Januar 2014)

Da hast du echt die A-Karte gezogen
Solche Games wünscht man keinem
Tut mir echt leid für Dich


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Nö. Kein Problem. Sowas passiert halt. Trotzdem danke für die Anteilnahme!


----------



## Megasuchti (3. Januar 2014)

Zum Glück kommt soetwas ja nur sehr selten vor


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Ja. Ist mir jetzt bei fast 3 Jahren LOL erst ein mal passiert!


----------



## Megasuchti (3. Januar 2014)

Mir ist so ein Extremfall in 2 Jahren aich noch nicht passiert
Weiß eigentlich jemand, wann Season 4 anfängt?


----------



## Leckrer (3. Januar 2014)

Gott ich bin so schlecht in diesem Spiel... So wie vorhin bin ich lange nicht gefailt. Was ich zusammengespielt hab


----------



## Megasuchti (3. Januar 2014)

Meinst du das Ziggs oder das Thresh Game?


----------



## Leckrer (4. Januar 2014)

Thresh, Ziggs hab ich erst neulich gekauft.


----------



## Yellowbear (4. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für mich neuen Rekord. Die haben grad 9 Minuten gebraucht, um uns platt zu machen. Ich hatte mit Leona 0/19. War echt toll! Level 4. Kein Ulti und nix.



Mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage: Wie ist das überhaupt möglich? So schnell zu gewinnen, schafft man doch nur, wenn alle 5 Leute gleichzeitig eine Lane durchpushen. Und 19 Mal in 9 Minute unabsichtlich sterben, geht das überhaupt mit den Deathtimern und Laufwegen auf?


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Januar 2014)

Heute (gestern) Pentakill Nummer 2 eingesackt  Vayne


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Heute (gestern) Pentakill Nummer 2 eingesackt  Vayne



Haste vielleicht lust mit mir morgen wieder ein ranked zu machen?
Vielleicht gibts ja den 3. Penta mit vayne 
@leckrer: jeder hat mal schlechte tage. Leider.
@riot: schafft ihr es das die lol server wirklich ein paar wochen laufen ohne das sie ausgehen, aus welchen gründen auch immer.
Vorhin gab es ja wieder probleme mit dem einloggen :O


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht spielt(e) Phantoml0rd ja wieder 

Morgen lässt sich bestimmt die Zeit für ein Ranked finden.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Vielleicht spielt(e) Phantoml0rd ja wieder
> 
> Morgen lässt sich bestimmt die Zeit für ein Ranked finden.



Wie der ping wohl so ist mit nur 10 spielern auf dem ganzen servern ^^
Phantoml0rd hats gut.

Du meinst wohl heute 
Gn8@all


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage: Wie ist das überhaupt möglich? So schnell zu gewinnen, schafft man doch nur, wenn alle 5 Leute gleichzeitig eine Lane durchpushen. Und 19 Mal in 9 Minute unabsichtlich sterben, geht das überhaupt mit den Deathtimern und Laufwegen auf?


 
Wohl nicht wirklich. Ich glaube, ich habe bei dem ganzen Frust und Wut halt etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Ich mach ma nen Doppelpost. Sonst liest das ja hier keiner. Sorry Mods! 

Ok, also ist das neu, dass es so kleine Hilfsprogramme gibt? Ähnlich wie damals die Addons bei WOW? Ich hatte jetzt ein paar mal einen im Team der gepostet hat, wann Blau und Rot wieder spawnt. "Our Red respawns in 1:02 by ****.com".  Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, ich hatte ich jetzt viele Spiele wo ich meinen Ulti nicht auslösen konnte. Obwohl der Ulti ready war, ist nix passiert im Teamfight...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Januar 2014)

Solche Hilfsprorgamme gibt es schon länger - Nur werden sie kaum genutzt. Weswegen ist erstmal egal, aber wer seine Vermutungen so anstellt, wird schon wissen, warum!
Das Ulti-Problem hab ich nicht.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Solche Hilfsprorgamme gibt es schon länger - Nur werden sie kaum genutzt. Weswegen ist erstmal egal, aber wer seine Vermutungen so anstellt, wird schon wissen, warum!



Wie meinst du das? 




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das Ulti-Problem hab ich nicht.


 
Das Ulti-Probleme hatte noch mehrere. Zumindest, wenn man dem Chat glauben durfte. Ich war nicht der Einzige, der sich beschwert hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?


 
Naja, warum könnte man sowas nicht benutzen? Mal überlegen:


Man weiß nichts davon.
Man vergisst sie einzuschalten.
Man kann selbst timen.
Sie funktionieren nicht zuverlässig.
Und jetzt kann man mal raten, was es davon ist!


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> [/LIST]
> Und jetzt kann man mal raten, was es davon ist!


 
Keine Ahnung. Ich farm eh selten blue oder red. Ich brauch sowas nicht.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (5. Januar 2014)

Joa, das, was du hier auf Ultis beschränkst, Scholle, kommt bei mir bei allen Skills vor, und das recht häufig. Riot halt.  Die Jungs kriegen nichts gebacken.

Sorry, aber wer nach drei Jahren LoL meint, er bräuchte blue und red nicht, hat sich wirklich nicht zu beschweren, wenn er mal wieder ein Spiel übelst verkackt hat.


----------



## meik19081999 (5. Januar 2014)

Ist doch logisch das man keinen blue braucht wenn skills nicht funktionieren


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer nach drei Jahren LoL meint, er bräuchte blue und red nicht, hat sich wirklich nicht zu beschweren, wenn er mal wieder ein Spiel übelst verkackt hat.


 
Ich nutze das wirklich nicht. Ich bin halt kein Jungler. Das kann ich nicht. Insofern überlasse ich die Buffs eigentlich immer den anderen. Natürlich kommt es vor, dass man gebufft wird, wenn man Red und Blue bei nem Kill vom Gegner bekommt. Aber ausem Jungle hab ich das in drei Jahren vielleicht max. 30 geholt. Ich denke, die anderen im Team brauchen sowas nötiger. Soll nicht überheblich klingen.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2014)

"Bronze Thoughts" - Machinima Realm

Mal im Ernst, du brauchst die buffs


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte gerade so ein geniales fwotd-Game... 12-2 vorne und die Leute wollten einfach ums Verrecken keine Tower pushen. 55 Minuten später waren wir bei 57-56 und haben das Spiel noch verloren... GEGEN BOTS. 

Ich hab noch nie Leute gesehen, die SO schlecht gespielt haben. Ab ~Minute 30 waren die Bots IMMER zu 5t unterwegs und 3 Leute haben es nach 10+ Toden immer noch nicht gerafft, dass sie 1v5 einfach nicht können...

Ein Veigar mit seinen 1.6k Leben und 250 AP (ja, richtig gelesen...) hielt es dann für eine gute Idee, Baron soloen zu wollen.


Und das Traurige ist: Das waren alles lvl 25++, die hatten alle mehr oder weniger komplette Runenseiten und Masteries am Start...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Januar 2014)

Och, gegen Bots zu verlieren passiert auch den besten Spielern!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvTELkJa6-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Januar 2014)

Es kommen immer mehr unerfahrene spieler.
Es gibt level 30er die grade mal 10normal wins haben weil sie nur coop vs ai spielen.
Und deswegen gibt es so leute manchmal die meinen sie sind total pro weil sie mit 5 gewonnen rankeds in silber 3 gekommen sind -.- und nicht. Wissen wie man spielt.
Naja schade das immer mehr solche leute dazukommen die es auch einfach nicht lernen wollen sondern nur trollen wollen.
Ich war auch mal so schlecht. Aber gegen bots. Bitte, es sind verdammte bots!!
Edit: denkst du der typ im video hat ernst gespielt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Januar 2014)

Nö, ernst hat der nicht gespielt. Aber wer den Typen nicht kennt: Es ist TSM Dyrus, der Toplaner vom drittplatzierten Team im Summersplit in NA und dort durchgehend in Challenger. Von daher ist das schon recht peinlich, da er schon irgendwie versucht hat zu gewinnen!


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Es kommen immer mehr unerfahrene spieler.
> Es gibt level 30er die grade mal 10normal wins haben weil sie nur coop vs ai spielen.
> Und deswegen gibt es so leute manchmal die meinen sie sind total pro weil sie mit 5 gewonnen rankeds in silber 3 gekommen sind -.- und nicht. Wissen wie man spielt.
> Naja schade das immer mehr solche leute dazukommen die es auch einfach nicht lernen wollen sondern nur trollen wollen.
> ...




Ich spiele auch sehr oft coop vs ai, weil man dort einfach mehr IP/h farmen kann als in normalen Games. 
Easy bots = ~13-15 Minuten pro Spiel = ~35 IP. 

Um da in normalen Spielen drüber zu kommen muss man 1. immer gewinnen und 2. immer sehr schnell finishen.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Januar 2014)

Nope, je länger das Spiel, desto mehr IP/EP.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Januar 2014)

So, gerade Vi gekauft und das Weib geht ja ordentlich ab


----------



## Megasuchti (7. Januar 2014)

Ist auch einer meiner Lieblingschamps


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Januar 2014)

Blitz ftw


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2014)

Teemo. Grad 19/4 gemacht.  Gegen Vi Top. Die ist echt übel und hat mir gleich drei Kills reingehauen. Ich kann die nicht einschätzen. Dann isses aber gekippt. Dank dem Jungler. Im Teamfight war ich dann ganz gut.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Januar 2014)

Jap, Vi ist einfach unfair, gegen ihr lvl 2 kann nicht mal Renekton mithalten.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2014)

Jo. Die hat ne große Reichweite
 Aus dem Ulti kommste irgendwie nicht mehr raus. Zudem kann sie zu dir sprinten und hält ne Menge aus. Gegen Vi top finde ich immer sehr ekelig. Die ist genau so schlimm wie Fiora. Bäääh!


----------



## mrtvu (8. Januar 2014)

Die Vi und Fiora sind richtige Prügel-Weiber. Also ich laufe rechtzeitig vor ihnen weg um ein 1vs1 zu vermeiden, denn auch mit Tank habe ich relativ schlechte Chancen.


----------



## killer196 (8. Januar 2014)

Bei vi "schmelzen" die tanks ja auch


----------



## MyArt (8. Januar 2014)

Jax, Teemo, Riven...

Alles Vi Counter. Sie ist eigentlich kein Problem und wird (wie ich finde) auch im Endgame nicht zu stark.

Im Gegensatz zu anderem Champs...


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Januar 2014)

Riven braucht echt nen Nerf...


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2014)

Mit Teemo top gegen Riven ist auch übel. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich da ma die Lane gewonnen hätte. Am schlimmsten finde ich aber, wenn ich Solo Top Teemo spiele, diesen Totengräber mit den Gouls. Das ist echt zum Verzweifeln.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Januar 2014)

Teemo ist ja auch ziemlich useless...


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2014)

Ich kann den gut. Meistens.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Teemo ist ja auch ziemlich useless...


 
Was mich an dem Hamster meistens aufregt: Die meisten Spieler sind dabei nicht sehr Team-Orientiert. Er schafft es dabei Gegner-Team genau so wie das eigene zur Verzweiflung zu bringen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQhvCwwRk8M:17

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gefühlt muss man jedem dritten Teemo erklären, dass das Spiel ein Team-Spiel ist und es nicht interessiert, ob er seine Toplane dominiert hat und sein Tower da noch steht, wenn der Tank von da oben trotzdem noch genug Leben hat um mit dem Restlichen Team und Baron-Buff unser Team untern Inhib-Tower zu diven, weil er noch da oben rumgammelt und anscheinend seine Pilze raucht.
Das ist sehr klischeehaft und sicher nicht bei jedem Teemo so, aber einer der Gründe, warum ich den Hamster nicht mag.


----------



## MyArt (8. Januar 2014)

Riven ist IO, sie hat es schwer gegen viele Gegner. Vor allem muss man sie spielen können und mit der passiven arbeiten.
Wer die passive kennt, weiß wann man angreift und wann nicht 

Teemo ist sicherlich (im richtigen Team) nicht useless. Eine schöne Pilzreihe hilft den Spielern beim abhauen und verteilt extrem Schade.
Meist ist Teemo der AP DD schlechthin, der den Gegnerischen ADC mal gern 50% damage mit einem Pilz reindrückt.


----------



## target2804 (8. Januar 2014)

Tanky Teemo auf der Top ist OP


----------



## MyArt (8. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Tanky Teemo auf der Top ist OP


 
Tanky AP


----------



## Franzl (8. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mit Teemo top gegen Riven ist auch übel. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich da ma die Lane gewonnen hätte. Am schlimmsten finde ich aber, wenn ich Solo Top Teemo spiele, diesen Totengräber mit den Gouls. Das ist echt zum Verzweifeln.



Yorick meinst du. Eine qual für jeden teemo  

"Go top teemo they sad, it will be fun they sad"

Ich Spiel ihn am liebsten full ap. Damit tut jeder Pilz unfassbar weh aumen:


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2014)

Ich geh auch immer auf max. AP mit Teemo. DascEinzige, was bei Teemo nervt, sind die Flames. Ich wurde schon vom ganzen eigenen Team reported, weil Teemo "so OP ist". Ich war der beste Spieler im Team, lag in den Stats weit vorne und hatte zwei Inhibitoren platt gemacht. Trotzdem nur geflame und geheule. 3x Triple Kill und alles gut, und die anderen nur so schlecht, weil ich sie die ganze Zeit geKSt hab. Jaja. Als kleiner  Yordle hat mans schwer... 

Und ja, ich meine Yorick. A Pain in the Ass!


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Januar 2014)

Das ist Yorick aber für alle


----------



## MyArt (8. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Das ist Yorick aber für alle


Mit Cho kommt man ziemlich gut gegen Yorick klar 


Beste ist immernoch J4 Sup x)
http://st.elohell.net/public/chill/4d3d6f96e52493cc593e8c1c8a74cae1.jpg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Januar 2014)

Naja, man braucht nur wen mit hohem Sustain (wie eigentlich gegen jeden Poke-Champ). Nunu oder Vladimir machen sich meistens ganz gut gegen Yorick.


----------



## Franzl (8. Januar 2014)

Find in teamfights is yorick völlig unterbewertet. Hat zwar kein hard cc, aber seine ult is sehr gut und mit 3 ghuls drückt er viel schaden und is dabei sehr tanky.
Man sieht in imo zu selten.


----------



## MyArt (8. Januar 2014)

Hard CC wird halt bevorzugt...

Find ihn genau richtig da wo er hin gehört. Nicht ins Meta


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Januar 2014)

Naja, wenn er seine Ghouls draussen hat ok, mit einem AoE (z.B. das Ezreal-Ult) sind die Dinger recht schnell weg und Yorick ist praktisch auf seine Ulti reduziert...


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2014)

Meta?


----------



## Franzl (8. Januar 2014)

Er hat relativ kurze CD. Von daher is das eig. I.o. 

Find seine Kiste Anfälligkeit is das größte Problem. Ohne gapcloser is schwer an die squishys ranzukommen


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2014)

Nur Kinder unterwegs heut abend, ist ja echt schlimm...


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Januar 2014)

Je nach dem was du unter kinder verstehst bin ja selber noch 14.
Bei vielen flamenden kiddies stimme ich zu. Und es werden immer mehr.
Sehe immer öfter kinder in der 3-4 klasse die assassins creed usw spielen auch lol und gta usw.
Da hab ich noch meine zeit anders verbracht. Die menschheit verändert sich langsam.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2014)

Ne, ich habs grad mit kack-Franzosen zu tun! ..!.. "Kinder" war jetzt auch mehr im metaphorischen Sinne gemeint!


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Januar 2014)

^^ ja mit franzosen ist es nicht schön. Die wollen nie auf englisch schreiben -.-
Zum glück verstehe ich ein bisschen französisch.
Und die spanier schreiben dauern "(champname) tus muertos"
Ist immer ein und das selbe was die schreiben. Schöne Bedeutung hat dieser satz nicht. Naja egal.


----------



## Leckrer (8. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Kinder unterwegs heut abend, ist ja echt schlimm...



Selber nichtmal "Meta" wissen und teemo spielen, aber über andere aufregen.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Januar 2014)

Um sich über unfreundliche Mitspieler aufzuregen, muss man nicht mindestens Plat1 sein...


----------



## Leckrer (8. Januar 2014)

Gar nicht aufregen bringt das Meiste


----------



## Franzl (8. Januar 2014)

Jmd aus dem Bereich gold 1/plat Bock auf duo die Tage?


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Selber nichtmal "Meta" wissen und teemo spielen, aber über andere aufregen.


 
Und deswegen darf ich mich nicht über andere aufregen? Lölerchen!


----------



## Leckrer (8. Januar 2014)

Aufregen bringt nie was, einfach muten und Spaß haben. Oder einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Januar 2014)

Randomville : League of Legends # 1 - YouTube


----------



## MyArt (9. Januar 2014)

Google und so: Das Meta - League of Legends | inLoL.de


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2014)

Schon längst gelesen... ;0)


----------



## MrRazer (9. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mit Teemo top gegen Riven ist auch übel. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich da ma die Lane gewonnen hätte. Am schlimmsten finde ich aber, wenn ich Solo Top Teemo spiele, diesen Totengräber mit den Gouls. Das ist echt zum Verzweifeln.



Wenn du Yorick schlimm findest möchtest du vielleicht mal gegen meinen Rumble zocken  Das ist einfach pervers für Teemo


----------



## Leckrer (9. Januar 2014)

Ich verliere MMR indem ich gewinne...lol Vllt. liegt das an meinem Duo-Kumpel? (Silver 3)


----------



## meik19081999 (9. Januar 2014)

Bekommst du weniger lp?
War ja ne zeit lang bei mir auch komisch. 
Habe das gefühl, dass das system fürs mmr irgendwie nicht richtig geht.


----------



## Leckrer (9. Januar 2014)

Ja weniger, obwohl ich grade 4er winstreak habe. Kann aber auch an Silber 1 +50LP liegen. Vielleicht soll das nochma ne Ecke schärfer sein.


----------



## meik19081999 (9. Januar 2014)

Musst glaub ich noch viel mehr games gewinnen alleine gegen gold spieler. Weil du ja schon an gold langsan rankommst.
Hoffe du schaffst es in gold 
Gestern wieder ranked verloren wegen nem tollen lee sin xD
Und davor in einem normal ein leeit tank build das aus hydra und black cleaver bestand ^^
Finde manche spieler immer lustiger.
Edit: habe jetzt gelesen das man in 1 divisionen sehr wenig lp bekommt. Könnte daran liegen


----------



## Leckrer (9. Januar 2014)

Ich hab Platin Gegner...und hohes Gold. Keine Ahnung, aber die können alle nix  Ma abgesehn von meinen Duos grade. Weil er is S3.


----------



## meik19081999 (9. Januar 2014)

Ea gibt viele die sich hoch spiele lassen von freunden und dann bleiben die in plat 5 
Habe 3 in meiner freundesliste wo sich carrien lassen haben von Freunden. 
Ist mir die letzten tage auch passiert.
Komme mit silber 1 usw ins game.
Vor paar tagen sogar gegen gold 5
Bin selber aber noch silber 4 ^^
Edit: hast du mal lust mich mal in einem normal zu supporten?


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Januar 2014)

Ein Freund von mir bekommt in Diamond 1 nur 3 lp oder so


----------



## meik19081999 (9. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir bekommt in Diamond 1 nur 3 lp oder so



Ja freunde von mir die auch in dia 1 sind bekommen auch nur 3lp und beim lose verlieren sie 7-9lp
Recht hart da oben


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Januar 2014)

Gerade mal wieder ein Spiel verloren (als Vi).


Das ganze Spiel kann man in unserem letzten Teamfight (ob man das so nennen darf...) zusammenfassen: 


Unser ganzes Team rennt vom Bluebuff aus auf das andere Team zu, welches gerade Baron engaged hat. 4 von uns dürften etwa 500 Einheiten vor Baron gestanden haben und jeder war halbwegs gut aufgestellt... Ich als Tank ganz vorne, dahinter Thresh, Caitlyn und Malzahar, Khazix stand zwischen deren Red und Baron.

Ich gehe mit Battery durch 2 Leute durch auf deren Jinx, AA, E, AA, E AA, Jinx tot. 
Deren Shyvana haut ihre Ult auf mich und drückt mich bei Baron an die Wand.
Daraufhin gehe ich mit Flash über die Wand richtung Redbuff, Shyvana folgt mir und ich geh daraufhin gleich mit Q wieder zurück in den Teamfight.

Zwischenstand: Ich bei 1/2 HP, deren ADC ist tot und der Tank muss einmal um diese Felsformation laufen (sprich etwa 5 Sekunden weg).

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hab ich realisiert, dass alle 4 restlichen Spieler in meinem Team trotz vollen HP einfach weggerannt sind - einer macht die Wölfe, einer farmt top und zwei hauen mit 2-3 Minions auf den Mid-Tower ein...


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hab ich realisiert, dass alle 4 restlichen Spieler in meinem Team trotz vollen HP einfach weggerannt sind - einer macht die Wölfe, einer farmt top und zwei hauen mit 2-3 Minions auf den Mid-Tower ein...



Klassiker!


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Januar 2014)

Joa aber es ist SOOO bitter, da hätte locker ein 4-1 oder gar ein 5-0 rausgeschaut - ich wäre aber vermutlich sowieso verreckt - und dann Baron und mindestens 2 Türme (die death timer waren da bei ~45 Sekunden, also mid und top könnte man da locker nen Turm mitnehmen...).

Dann recallen, shoppen und man könnte mid recht einfach durchpushen. Aber neee... 



Naja, das Resultat war dann... Die konnten Baron machen, haben sich unsere 2 auf der mid geholt, dann zu 4t unsere mid durchgepusht (2 Türme waren schon kaputt) und gleich beide Nexus-Türme plus Nexus dazu. Aber hey, unser Top hat überlebt und die 20 cs geholt.


----------



## Leckrer (10. Januar 2014)

Dieser QQ Thread, herrlich


----------



## JPW (10. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ja freunde von mir die auch in dia 1 sind bekommen auch nur 3lp und beim lose verlieren sie 7-9lp
> Recht hart da oben


 
Das ist bei mir in Silv 1 schon so...


----------



## MyArt (10. Januar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir in Silv 1 schon so...


 
Das liegt dann meist daran das man höher eingestuft ist als man eigentlich sein sollte 

Das ändert sich dann wieder, solange man die Liga hält. In deinem Fall also Silver 1


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Dieser QQ Thread, herrlich


 
Natürlich, immer und überall.


----------



## MyArt (10. Januar 2014)

Schade das alle Annie nun als Sup verschandeln >_<


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Januar 2014)

Naja, flashtibbers ist op^^


----------



## Franzl (10. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Dieser QQ Thread, herrlich



Ha ha  du warst doch selbst ein großer Verfechter dieser qq Fraktion 

Bissle weinen darf man ja, solang man das nicht ingame macht und das Team damit runterzieht


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Januar 2014)

Ne, man muss dann jedes Game 1v5 carrien, obwohl es schlicht nicht möglich ist - ansonsten ist man dann halt ein Holz6-Spieler, der einfach hochgezogen wurde und nun über seinem Niveau spielt.


----------



## Franzl (10. Januar 2014)

Jungle kannst du insofern 1v5 carrien indem du die plays machst. Blöd autoattacken sollte jeder ADC hinkriegen . ich hab schon games gehabt, wo ich mit seju 1v5 rein gehen konnte und noch ein kill geholt hab, ohne selbst zu sterben 

Was hier oft beschrieben wird is meist eh über spitzt und relativ selten


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich braucht man immer eine gute teamstruktur. Ansonsten kann das gegnerische team bei jedem teamfight gewinnen.
Wen man gefeeded ist sollte man schonmal 1vs2 schaffen aber bei mehr sollte das team helfen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Januar 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Schade das alle Annie nun als Sup verschandeln >_<


 
Deal with it!

Sie kann mit 625 AA-Range gut poken, hat einen hohen Base-Damage und der Ulti mit Passiv stunnt länger und mit mehr Wumms als Sonas Crescendo.
Nach oder während einem Kampf kann Tibbers noch Sicht über Büsche geben.

Ja, sie ist in der Mitte immer noch stark und fast alle Teams, die ich bisher hatte, haben die auch anstandslos akzeptiert, trotz des Support-Annie-Boom.
Sie gibt z.Z. grad das beste Gesamtpaket für Supps, da Healer "out" sind (das heißt aber nicht, dass man sie nicht unterschätzen sollte).

An anderen Supports gibts mit ähnlichem CC noch Thresh, Sona, Leona, Nami und Alistar (und nieschenweise Amumu). Insbesondere letztere sind schwerer zu spielen als Annie.
Wenn man nun den Poke dazunimmt, hätten wir an vergleichbaren Supports Sona, Thresh und Zyra.
An Schadenspotential ist im early noch Leona vergleichbar, mit der Skalierung gibt es allerdings fast nur noch Zyra wenn man großzügig ist, kann man Sona auch noch reinsetzen.
Dafür ist sie halt nicht Tanky.

Von daher macht sie das, was bei Supports gerade "in" ist in allen Disziplinen mit am besten. Naja, bis auf die Tankyness. Von daher ist Annie zusammen mit Sona und Leona die Nr. 1, wenn es um die derzeitigen Supports geht. (Wobei ich auch Syndra Support auch spannend finden würde, sie sollte, wenn auch etwas schwächer, ähnliche Qualitäten besitzen.)


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Januar 2014)

Solange mein freund der annie als supp gut kann mich damit auch supportet, gewinnen wir immer lane.
Habe sie nicht einmal verloren.
In manchen games kann er mit ult 1vs2 auf bot während ich mid oder top odet so helfe.
Finde varus mit annie richtig stark.
Dann kommt als adc noch cait.
Vorallem die aa range ist unendlich groß. 
Und mir richtigen runen und masteries hat man ne sehr gute manareg. Sodass man immer stun bereithalten kann


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (10. Januar 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Was hier oft beschrieben wird is meist eh über spitzt und relativ selten


 Also ich finde Leute, die noch immer meinen, dass solche miesen Plays ganz selten sind und die meisten League-Spieler ja ganz ganz toll spielen und wenn man verliert und nicht 1v5 mit Sej carried ist man einfach selbst zu schlecht, ja, solche Leute finde ich ja doch eher lächerlich. Ebenso Leute, die die tolle Arbeit von Riot verteidigen, die geben ja ihr Bestes, damit die Server gut laufen und sind überhaupt nicht nur auf's Geld aus. 
Fakt ist, wenn ich 'ne Runde League spiele, weiß ich vorher schon, dass mich eines von 2 Szenarien erwartet: Easy Win nach 20 Minuten weil wir hart stompen oder genau umgekehrt. Dazwischen gibt es nichts. Und das liegt einzig und alleine an dieser dreckigen Mentalität, die wohl 90% der Spieler haben müssen; ich liege nach 7 Minuten 300g hinten, Spiel verloren, GG report Noobteam afk. Und selbst wenn der Rest des Teams aus normalen Leuten besteht, wird doch zumindest einer irgendwie drauf reagieren, abgelenkt sein und infolgedessen rotzig spielen. An dem Punkt isses dann schon ein 3v5. Oder jemandem gefällt mal wieder mein Pick nicht (Anmerkung: Ich spiele größtenteils Champs, die im aktuellen Meta laut 'Expertenmeinung' keinen Platz haben, heißt ADC mid/top, Yorick mid, Eve top) und der Spack pickt dann als Lastpick einfach Talon, will, dass ich Bot gehe, geht dann doch selbst Bot, merkt nach 5 Minuten, dass er mal lieber nicht getrollt hätte, kommt auf meine Lane und ruiniert das ganze Spiel. 
Mag jetzt nach QQ aussehen, ist es wohl auch per Definition, mir aber recht egal. Die Community versaut dieses Spiel und das soll die Community dann auch mal erfahren.


----------



## Leckrer (10. Januar 2014)

Man riecht Gold...16 Games gespielt. 3 davon verloren bisher in Silber 1. Ich krieg jetzt +10


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Januar 2014)

Na dann nur noch 5 games gewinnen 
Viel glück


----------



## Leckrer (10. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Na dann nur noch 5 games gewinnen
> Viel glück


 
Nö musste grade leaven, weil wir nen Rager hatten der Soraka Jungle gepickt hat


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Januar 2014)

Dann eben 6 xD
-3 besser als -20
Vorallem viel spass. Hoffe du hast keine rager oder troll picks die es normal immer gibt ^^


----------



## Franzl (10. Januar 2014)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Also ich finde Leute, die noch immer meinen, dass solche miesen Plays ganz selten sind und die meisten League-Spieler ja ganz ganz toll spielen und wenn man verliert und nicht 1v5 mit Sej carried ist man einfach selbst zu schlecht, ja, solche Leute finde ich ja doch eher lächerlich. Ebenso Leute, die die tolle Arbeit von Riot verteidigen, die geben ja ihr Bestes, damit die Server gut laufen und sind überhaupt nicht nur auf's Geld aus.
> Fakt ist, wenn ich 'ne Runde League spiele, weiß ich vorher schon, dass mich eines von 2 Szenarien erwartet: Easy Win nach 20 Minuten weil wir hart stompen oder genau umgekehrt. Dazwischen gibt es nichts. Und das liegt einzig und alleine an dieser dreckigen Mentalität, die wohl 90% der Spieler haben müssen; ich liege nach 7 Minuten 300g hinten, Spiel verloren, GG report Noobteam afk. Und selbst wenn der Rest des Teams aus normalen Leuten besteht, wird doch zumindest einer irgendwie drauf reagieren, abgelenkt sein und infolgedessen rotzig spielen. An dem Punkt isses dann schon ein 3v5. Oder jemandem gefällt mal wieder mein Pick nicht (Anmerkung: Ich spiele größtenteils Champs, die im aktuellen Meta laut 'Expertenmeinung' keinen Platz haben, heißt ADC mid/top, Yorick mid, Eve top) und der Spack pickt dann als Lastpick einfach Talon, will, dass ich Bot gehe, geht dann doch selbst Bot, merkt nach 5 Minuten, dass er mal lieber nicht getrollt hätte, kommt auf meine Lane und ruiniert das ganze Spiel.
> Mag jetzt nach QQ aussehen, ist es wohl auch per Definition, mir aber recht egal. Die Community versaut dieses Spiel und das soll die Community dann auch mal erfahren.



Fakt ist solche spiele bleiben einem im Gedächtnis. Das man aber mal 3-4-5-6-7  win streak hatte vergisst man spätestens nach 2 solchen spielen. Verstehste worauf ich hinaus will?

Zu riot habe ich nix gesagt und werde es auch net tun. 

Ich habe ubrigens nicht gesagt das man 1v5 Carrie. Sondern man selbst in dem Sinne carrien kann wenn man gute plays/ganks macht. 


Das die community absolut verkorkst ist muss ich nicht sagen. Das weiß jeder. Genauso wie jeder schonmal selbst flamed/raged/ aus versehen fail picked  usw usw

In welcher league steckst du denn das du so verbittert klingst?


----------



## Leckrer (10. Januar 2014)

-6 beim Loose grade...man kann nich jedes gewinnen 

Liegt aber an meinem Kumpel, ich spiel wohl keine Duos mehr mit ihm. Das regt einfach nur auf diese Einstellung. "First Blood" --> GG SURRENDER -.-


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (10. Januar 2014)

@Franzl
Hast aber schon gelesen, was ich geschrieben hab, oder? Ich würde mich jetzt ungern wiederholen müssen.


----------



## Leckrer (10. Januar 2014)

Was ich jetzt nich verstehe is das ich durch 2 looses gleichmal 22 Punkte verliere...


----------



## Franzl (10. Januar 2014)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> @Franzl
> Hast aber schon gelesen, was ich geschrieben hab, oder? Ich würde mich jetzt ungern wiederholen müssen.



Klar aber versteh grad nicht was du mir sagen willst


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2014)

Ohoh... Top... Teemo vs. Teemo... Und der hat nen Skin... In der Laning Phase bin ich nicht so gut... Fiasko?


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (10. Januar 2014)

So ging's mir mit deinem Post auch. Ich meinte nicht, dass _manche _Spiele sehr einseitig laufen, sondern alle. Ich bin Gold, werde mit Silvers gemacthed, die 10-100 Rankeds haben und entsprechend viel Ahnung, wenn ich denen dann mal was vertickern will, heißt es gleich 'report Goatlord for flaming' weil NIEMAND auf diesem Planeten Kritik verkraften kann (liegt wohl daran, dass Kinder seit einigen Jahren machen dürfen, was sie wollen, keine Ahnung haben, was Respekt ist und möglichst immer von den Eltern vom Scheitern abgehalten werden und daher denken, dass sie immer alles richtig machen). Vorher wurde ich übrigens mit Plats gematched, die waren das Schlimmste, was ich jemals erleben durfte, aber da hatte ich noch +30 Wins. Jetzt bin ich bei -3 (?) und es wird wohl auch nicht mehr ins Positive gehen.


----------



## Leckrer (10. Januar 2014)

ok von 80 LP auf 38. Ich verstehe grade LoL nicht mehr. Für nen Win fleißig +6 und +10 aber für nen Loose -16 und das nach 19 Spielen von denen ich 6 verloren habe. Aha erklärt mir das jemand?


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (10. Januar 2014)

Ist schon richtig, Leckrer. Vielleicht nicht in diesen Ausmaßen, aber prinzipiell schon. Je höher man in einer Liga ist, desto mehr muss man gewinnen. Man mag dieses System anzweifeln, aber es ist halt so.


----------



## Franzl (10. Januar 2014)

@leckrer mmr heißt das Zauberwort. Lok matchmaking wettet quasi gegen dich. Wenn du verlierst du mehr Punkte als du Gewinnst.  Grunde Würste gezwungen über 50% winrate zu erreichen damit du gold kommen kannst.

@möku
Ich denke das waren einfach nur 2 statements

Mit der Kritik haste leider recht ...

So ist es nunmal. Da ist weder die hon noch Dota community besser. Überall wird geraged usw usw

Das ist eine Krankheit im moba genre. Naja wobei fps auch net besser sind. Wenn man mal gut ist heißts gleich "ban, wh, aimbot" usw


Sogar in RTS games wird man geflames wenn man winnt. Starcraft gut getimte rushes sind immer "noob Strats oder cheese"


Willkommen im Internet


----------



## Leckrer (10. Januar 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> @leckrer mmr heißt das Zauberwort. Lok matchmaking wettet quasi gegen dich. Wenn du verlierst du mehr Punkte als du Gewinnst.  Grunde Würste gezwungen über 50% winrate zu erreichen damit du gold kommen kannst.
> 
> 
> Willkommen im Internet


 
Winrate ist derzeit bei 54%, Winrate in Silber 1 ist bei 75%...was willst du mehr? Wahrscheinlich muss ich 100% haben oder so  Mal im Ernst du kannst keine +6 geben und danach wegen 1 Loose -26 reinkloppen


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ohoh... Top... Teemo vs. Teemo... Und der hat nen Skin... In der Laning Phase bin ich nicht so gut... Fiasko?


 
Kein Fiasko. Ich als Teemo 13/5. Gegnerischer Teemo 18/14. Hat mehr gelitten. Wir haben gewonnen!


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (10. Januar 2014)

@Franzl Ich würd's als Problem des digitalen Zeitalters allgemein bezeichnen. 

@Leckrer War bei mir ähnlich. Ich hatte ein sehr gutes MMR, bevor ich in Gold aufgestiegen bin, gab dann so 20-25 LP pro Win und -5-10 bei ner Niederlage. Ab 90 LP Silver I hab ich dann allerdings nur noch +3-5 bekommen und als ich bei 98 war sogar +1 für ein Spiel... seitdem haben sie am Algorithmus noch was geändert, mag also auch mit den Verlusten stimmen.


----------



## Leckrer (11. Januar 2014)

Ok nvm, für einen Win krieg ich jetzt +21 ka was los ist


----------



## Leckrer (12. Januar 2014)

Update: Promo erfolgreich verloren. Nach 2 Wins hatte ich dann 1x mid AFK, 1x Troll, 1x 0 - 14 Botlane. Sry Guys, aber so wird das nix. Und auch noch Doppelpost aber nur im meinen Frust zu zeigen. Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Januar 2014)

Du kriegst das schon hin.


----------



## Leckrer (12. Januar 2014)

HAHA 4. GAME in Folge verloren.......Mid war AFK XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD So viel Pech gibts gar nicht :'D XD


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Januar 2014)

hatte mal 13 losses in Folge, also beschwöre es nicht noch


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Januar 2014)

Hatte auch gerade so ein tolles Game.

Vayne (ich) und Blitz gegen Twitch und Thresh. 
Wir gewinnen bot ziemlich deutlich (ich 4-0-2 nach 18 Minuten, Blitz 2-0-4, t1 down, t2 etwa halb down, 145cs zu ~80cs auf den ADCs). Top hat den ersten Tower auch down und mid ist als einzige Lane leicht am verlieren (3-4-1 oder so, Türme waren alle noch mehr oder weniger ganz). 

Da kommen auf einmal 4 von denen bot und holen Blitz weg (ich komme mit etwa 200 HP davon). Ok, jungler und mid haben eben bot geholfen, passt ja auch, irgendwie müssen sie Twitch ja ins Spiel zurück bringen. Mit BFsword und Scepter und 1 Level weniger konnte er alleine nicht wirklich was gegen mich ausrichten (BotRK, BF sword und Berserker greaves zu dem Zeitpunkt). 



Nun, die 4 sind gleich auf der Bot geblieben und kein Schwein im Team reagiert drauf, alle spielen stupide ihre Lanes weiter. 5 Minuten später haben die den bot inhib erreicht (mach mal was 2v4 gegen twitch, thresh, jarvan und teemo, wenn alle etwa 1 core item haben).

Im Gegenteil, Ahri und Amumu versuchen immer wieder, alleine in die Gruppe zu diven und einen Kill zu holen, schaffen es nie aber feeden so Kills. Auf einmal liegen wir nicht mehr 10-4 vorne sondern 10-11 hinten. 


Naja, die konnten dann locker flockig Dragon mitnehmen, haben unsere Ahri mid 4v1 geholt (mal wieder ), mid bis zum inhib durchgepusht, Baron geholt, noch mal geshopt und dann ne echt gute Siege aufgezogen, ich konnte absolut nichts machen.





So finde ich es ja ok, zu verlieren. Die haben einfach besser gespielt, ärgerlich ist es aber schon.  Mit Nasus, Amumu, Ahri, Blitz und Vayne hätte man die in nem ordentlichen Teamfight bei etwa 18-20 Minuten vermutlich zerlegt (Teemo, Jarvan, Twitch, Thresh und noch was, ich glaub Anivia).


----------



## Leckrer (12. Januar 2014)

Tja heute war wohl Troll Tag. Am meisten kotzt mich aber an das ich jetzt bis morgen 16:20 Uhr warten darf, um es erneut zu versuchen -.-


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2014)

Man sollte sich den Thread nicht morgens auf der Arbeit durchlesen. Grummel! Jetzt hab ich Bock zu zocken. Nur noch 12 Stunden bis Feierabend... ;0)


----------



## MyArt (14. Januar 2014)

@Leckrer

mach dir nichts draus, ich war auch schon in der Gold Promo und wurde durch eine lose-reihe auf 0 Punkte gehauen. 
Danach kein bock mehr gehabt und durch ewig nicht Ranked spielen gleich noch weiter unten gelandet


----------



## Leckrer (14. Januar 2014)

Wayne, bin wieder in Promo. √ _ _ _ _


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Januar 2014)

Wie ich es hasse, paar Tage nur vi und cait gespielt, schon versaue ich mit vayne jedes zweite cs... Damn you, aa animation


----------



## Leckrer (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an alle Unterstützung/Motivation


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Januar 2014)

Gz. 


@Screenshot
0-10-12 Diana? xD


----------



## Leckrer (15. Januar 2014)

Joah, die hatte einfach verdammt gutes Positioning


----------



## MyArt (15. Januar 2014)

Glückwünsch, 
muss ich mich auch mal ran halten... Aber erstmal wieder Silber 1 hochkommen xD
Kommen nicht eh bald wieder die 10 Einführungsspiele der neuen Season?

Dann gibs es doch sicher wieder einen Elo-Reset zum "Soft-Elo"


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich habe meinen neuen lieblingschamp gefunden 
Vi ist so geil. Mache in jedem Spiel mehr dmg als adc an gegnern. 
6 geapielt seitdem ich sie hab und alle 6 gewonnen.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Januar 2014)

Jup, sie ist auch einer meiner Lieblingschars (neben Jarvan und Khazix, wobei ich mit Letzterem leider erbärmlich schlecht bin xD).


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

Vi als Gegner ist echt übel. Wenn die als ADC einmal bei dir dran ist, wars dass i.d.R..

Ist das da oben ne APP und wenn ja, wie heißt die?


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Januar 2014)

Die app heist lol summoners.
Stats mit vi:
Ca. 20 armor pen.
3,7k leben
160armor
160mr
Und pro game mache ich mehr dmg als der adc und retten tue ich auch immer viele
GG


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Januar 2014)

Mit Vi kannst du recht schnell 50% der gegnerischen Rüstung negieren und wenn dann noch wer LW hat... xD True damage ftw

Abgesehen davon hat sie nen 40% AS steroid, 2 knockups, einen Spamskill mit 1s cooldown und %HP-Schaden.


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Januar 2014)

Ja vi ist echt geil.
Weis jemand ob ihr nam irgendwas mit der römischen ziffer VI zu tub hat?


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Januar 2014)

Mehr steht nicht im LoL-Wiki:



 "Vis" is latin for "force". To be exact, "Vi" is ablative singular and means "with force", which can be related to Vi's design.
 VI is the number 6 in Roman﻿ Numerals. Because of this, many  players are attempting to find some significance between the number 6  and Vi.
 VI, being the roman numeral for six, could be a reference to  her relationship with Caitlyn. This meaning that she has her partner's  back, or in other terms her 'six'.
 Vi's lore states that she became part of her former gang at the age of six.
 This could also refer to the Sixth Amendment (of the USA), concerning criminal prosecution which is also a running theme of Vi.


----------



## MyArt (16. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht das:



> Als sie sechs Jahre alt war, fand eine bunt zusammengewürfelte Gruppe Krimineller Gefallen an der jungen Delinquentin und nahm sie bei sich auf.




oder

Was ich wahrscheinlicher finde ist das sie möglicherweise ein Clone war/ist:



> You look just like your sister. Wait. . .I'm not suppose to talk about that.


Purple HA Shopkeeper to Vi

Nur wer ist die Schwester? Annie? Oder V? VII?

_________________________


Harrow(Associate Creative Designer bei Riot) meinte dazu nur:



> He's not supposed to talk about it because...
> 
> ...wait, I'm not supposed to talk about that.


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Januar 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Vielleicht das:
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



Ihre schwester ist doch cait oder?
Schade das es keine genau aussage von riot gibt. Aber es ist cool das der name mit vielen sachen zu tun hat/haben könnte


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Januar 2014)

Nee, Cait ist der Bulle von Töl...ööh Sheriff von Piltover und hat Vi quasi auf die gute Seite der Macht gezogen ^^


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Januar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nee, Cait ist der Bulle von Töl...ööh Sheriff von Piltover und hat Vi quasi auf die gute Seite der Macht gezogen ^^



Dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden ^^
Kann jinx ihre schwester sein?
Weil sie ja auch kriminell ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Januar 2014)

Das könnte gut sein, mit Ausnahme der Haarfarbe sehen die sich recht ähnlich.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

Das ihr euch so für die Geschichte dahinter interessiert... Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt, egal.  Ich zock einfach!


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Januar 2014)

Naja bissle Story muss sein.
Vorhin wieder ein episches game gehabt.
Ich als Varus adc mit lux support.
unser mid kassa hat mit dem jun brand auf 12/1 hochgefeeded.
eigentlich sah das spiel verloren aus. sie haben baron alle buffs dragon und alle türme bis an die base.
wir töten einmal brand dann cait und dann haben wir alle teamfights gewonnen.
GG WP
war echt geil des spiel und mitlerweile bekomme ich wieder 22 LP pro spiel anstatt 12-14
@Scholle_Satt: hast du die app gefunden?


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt: hast du die app gefunden?


 
Noch nicht geschaut. Aber danke für den Tip. Später, wenn ich Zeit hab schau ich mal!


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Januar 2014)

2014 Ranked Season kommt grade raus <3.
am wochenende wird wieder geranked xD
lol. hab jetzt des bronze zeichen xD obwohl ich silber war
verstehe zwar niciht wieso aber egal


----------



## Leckrer (16. Januar 2014)

Find ich nicht so toll...ich war grade erst Gold geworden  Aber naja, kann man tiefer wieder eingerankt werden? Weil Silber mach ich ganz sicher nicht nochmal


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Januar 2014)

Naja, die Formel ist afaik (MMR_Preseason+MMR_Durchschnitt)/2 als Start und dann halt die 10 Placement-Matches. Ich würde sagen, dass du kein Bronze mehr werden wirst, aber Silber ist noch möglich!


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich silber 3 komme bin ich total zufrieden.
Und ich denke mal wenn du die 10 matches 5/5 gewinnst kommst du wieder gold. Da dein mmr momentan recht gut ist


----------



## Leckrer (16. Januar 2014)

MMR dürfte so bei Gold 2-3 rumgammeln. Die Gegner sind immer Gold 1-3 manchmal auch schlechtes Platin.


----------



## target2804 (16. Januar 2014)

Eben mal wieder zum Spaß Tryndamere gespielt. Hatte am Ende 4x Bloodthirster (voll aufgeladen), 1x Phantom Dancer und 1x Infinity Edge.
666 AD und ein max. crit von 1800


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt: hast du die app gefunden?



Jupp, hab ich!


----------



## Leckrer (16. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Eben mal wieder zum Spaß Tryndamere gespielt. Hatte am Ende 4x Bloodthirster (voll aufgeladen), 1x Phantom Dancer und 1x Infinity Edge.
> 666 AD und ein max. crit von 1800



Trololol


----------



## MyArt (16. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Eben mal wieder zum Spaß Tryndamere gespielt. Hatte am Ende 4x Bloodthirster (voll aufgeladen), 1x Phantom Dancer und 1x Infinity Edge.
> 666 AD und ein max. crit von 1800


 
bin nicht beeindruckt. Kaum Crit Rate, kaum aspd, andere Items hätten da mehr gebracht!

Wer sich von so nem Build bashen lässt hat es aber nicht anders verdient^^


----------



## target2804 (16. Januar 2014)

das war auch nur zum spaß^^


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

Mit Trynda kann ich nicht zocken. Ich schaffs nie, den Ulti gescheit zu timen.


----------



## target2804 (16. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mit Trynda kann ich nicht zocken. Ich schaffs nie, den Ulti gescheit zu timen.


 
wieso? wenn du unter 100 life hast, drückst du R.
nur was du nicht machen darfst ist, mit der ulti wegrennen. denn am ende bist du, sofern der gegner nicht dumm ist, eh tot.
R, bolzen und 3 mitnehmen^^


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

Ne Quadra hab ich mit Trynda auch schon geschafft. So isses nicht. Aber meist zünde ich den Ulti zu früh oder erst dann, wenn der Bildschirm schon schwarzweiß geworden ist. Und ja, der Fluchtreflex ist auch ein Problem. Aber och hab auch kaum Erfahrung. Würde ihn vielleicht häufiger spielen, aber die zu erwartenden Flames gehen mir jetzt schon auf den Sack.


----------



## target2804 (16. Januar 2014)

da wird dich keiner flamen. eigentlich spielt den eh keiner, weil er eigentlich nichts machen kann... focussen, wenn er die ulti zündet igniten und n stun, slow drauf und er stirbt von allein^^
aber im 5er unranked geht der manchmal ganz gut ab. wenn du den adc onehitten kannst


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> wenn du den adc die ganze Backline onehitten kannst


 
ftfy.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> da wird dich keiner flamen. eigentlich spielt den eh keiner, weil er eigentlich nichts machen kann... focussen, wenn er die ulti zündet igniten und n stun, slow drauf und er stirbt von allein^^
> aber im 5er unranked geht der manchmal ganz gut ab. wenn du den adc onehitten kannst



Ich finde, Trynda wird immer zugeflammed ohne Ende.


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde, Trynda wird immer zugeflammed ohne Ende.



Nur wenn er nie schafft ulti zu aktivieren


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Januar 2014)

Tryndamere spielt sich halt wie ein (verdammt zäher) Assassine.

Fast komplett auf Dämätsch gehen, Spin2win in die Backline, carries töten, dank der Ult 5 Sekunden nicht sterben können und währenddessen so viel Schaden wie möglich austeilen.



Malphite mit Frozen Heart kontert ihn aber recht hart, da würde ich den nicht unbedingt picken (20% AS reduktion von FH, nochmals 50% vom E und 26% Movement speed steal zum peelen).


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Nur wenn er nie schafft ulti zu aktivieren



Nein. Die Flammes gehen eher in die Richtung OP und Nerf. 

Toll. Jetzt hab ich Bock Trynda zu zocken. Vielleicht kauf ich den heut abend und übe etwas Jungeln.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Januar 2014)

Ich finde Garen richtig unterbewertet. 

Hab den gestern mal ne Runde Top gespielt (gegen nen Khazix) und der geht ja richtig übel ab. 

Seine Courage/Spin2win-Kombo skaliert einfach tödlich mit Black Cleaver (W, E, rein in die gegnerische Frontline, 25% AoE armor shred applied) und er hat einen 2.5s Silence für Caster (der auch noch 130+1.4 AD ratio hat und alle Slows entfernt, 35% Movement speed gibt und kritisch treffen kann!).


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich finde Garen richtig unterbewertet.


 
Das Problem, was ich sehe, ist, wenn ein ADC erstmal ein BotrK hat. Dann sieht i.d.R. ein Garen kein Land mehr gegen ihn, wenn nicht sogar vorher.
Ja, Garen ist Tanky und macht viel Schaden-dafür ist er halt nicht sehr mobil.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Januar 2014)

Er ist halt ein wandelnder Panzer. 

Sein Q gibt ihm aber immerhin 35%, mit t2 Boots kommt er so schon für 4 Sekunden auf 533 MS und mit dem +15 MS ding für Stiefel bist du bei 553. Wenn du unbedingt willst, kannst du ja ghost/flash als Summoner nehmen^^


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2014)

Immer diese Updates. Jetzt wollte ich zocken und der lädt ewig runter. 

EDIT: Und jetzt auch noch Warteschlange!


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Immer diese Updates. Jetzt wollte ich zocken und der lädt ewig runter.
> 
> EDIT: Und jetzt auch noch Warteschlange!



Welches meinst du.
Bei Mir gabs vorhin nur ein 20mb pathc oO


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2014)

Die Serverlags sind grad echt mies.
Da konnt ich eben als Tristana gar nicht in meinen Rythmus kommen und hab mir letztenendes durch die E-Passiv viele Lasthits verhauen... (Und trotzdem 13-0 gespielt, ich liebe diesen Champ )


----------



## Franzl (17. Januar 2014)

Laggen die server wieder so doll?


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Januar 2014)

Und ich wollte heute die 10 promo ganes machen.
Zum Glück hab ich noch nicht angefangen.


----------



## Leckrer (17. Januar 2014)

Ich hab schon 1 Win, der Loose wurde nich gezählt, weil alle Lags hatten.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Welches meinst du.
> Bei Mir gabs vorhin nur ein 20mb pathc oO


 
Bei mir hat der jetzt den 4.1 Patch gezogen. Ging bestimmt 20 Minuten. 

Hab mal probiert, im Farbenblind-Mode zu zocken. Ist garnicht so übel. Da sehe ich meinen Champ im Getümmel besser. Aber bissel arg bunt, dass ganze!


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Ich hab schon 1 Win, der Loose wurde nich gezählt, weil alle Lags hatten.



Haste Glück gehabt ^^

Du lädst jetzt erst den 4.1 patch?


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2014)

Ja. Warum nicht?


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte du hast schon gespielt


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2014)

Das letzte mal vor vier Tagen glaub ich...

EDIT: Trynda als Jungler war keine gute Idee... Siehe Anhang. Aua!


----------



## Leckrer (17. Januar 2014)

Aha, aber Username wegschwärzen?


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2014)

warum nicht?


----------



## ollivetti (17. Januar 2014)

Ich finde tryn einen spass-champ. Nicht fuer ernsthaftes spielen zu gebrauchen, aber wenns laeuft rockt er. ^^ WENN  der gegner mitspielt.
Es gab mal ein schoener satz zur pre-remade kata im offiziellen forum.
Diesen kann man 1:1 auf tryn uebertragen.
katas (hier tryns) staerke skaliert exponentiell mit der dummheit der gegner.

^^ Passt perfekt.


----------



## Leckrer (17. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> warum nicht?


 
Warum.

Damit man dich mal finden kann. Darum.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass nicht jeder sich hier direkt mit seinem LoL-Namen "outen" will, da es schon recht öffentlich ist!
PNs könnten im Falle eines starken Bedürfnisses einen Mitspieler zu finden Wunder wirken!


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Warum.
> 
> Damit man dich mal finden kann. Darum.


 
Jo klar!


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Januar 2014)

Erstes Ranked zwar gewonnen, aber es hat keinen Spaß gemacht, weil:
1. ich lags hatte und nicht richtig farmen konnte und mein shield und flash 5 sec delay hatten O_o
2. Die gegner eine Annie AFK hatten.
ich finde es schade das Riot es nicht hinbekommt. Ist zwar Free2Play aber sie bekommen genug geld um mal die Server zum laufen zu bringen.
Naja bald sollen die Server ja woanders hin gehen.
Momentan sind die ja in Frankfurt oder?
Hoffe mal der Ping geht nicht stark in die Höhe wenn die Server weiter weg sind


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2014)

Als Varus lief es jetzt auch grad nicht wirklich... Bin ich am Üben... Das Team war aber auch Kacke!


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Januar 2014)

Heisst des milai?^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Januar 2014)

Jeder, der Lolking bedienen kann, sollte jetzt den Namen kennen!


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Heisst des milai?^^



Nein. Nicht mal im Ansatz.


----------



## Leckrer (18. Januar 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jeder, der Lolking bedienen kann, sollte jetzt den Namen kennen!


 
HAHA XD Hast Recht.


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2014)

Immerhin isses jetzt mal mit Varus besser gelaufen. 12/13 und sogar ne Quadra...


----------



## target2804 (18. Januar 2014)

Gestern im ARAM meinen ersten Teemo Penta gemacht. Aber nur weil wir eh verloren hatten, ich als letzter übrig war und mir alle in die Base reingelaufen sind, sodass ich jeweils nur 1x hitte musste


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Januar 2014)

Teemo im Aram ist gemein xD


----------



## MyArt (18. Januar 2014)

Teemo ist sowieso der bringer^^ Hat man ja im Turnier gesehen 

Niemand hat sich getraut den Jungle zu betreten...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Januar 2014)

Teemo ist nervig und einfach nur giftig.
Aber: es gab mal ein Zitat von Morello, das besagte, sobald Teemo mal im Profi-Spiel auftaucht, wird er sich ihn mal vornimmt. Vielleicht hat Hai deswegen das Morellonomicon "gerusht".
Bye bye Teemo!


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2014)

Ich mag ihn. Auch im gegenerischen Team. Muss man halt auf den Pfaden der Minions laufen und darf nicht in den Jungle. Zwingt quasi mal zu nem anderen Spielsystem.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Januar 2014)

Was mich am meisten da stört ist einfach die schiere Menge der Shrooms. Man hat ja gestern gesehen, dass man denen trotz 4 Sweepern nicht Herr wird (ca. 30 Shrooms auf der Map sind möglich). Damit kann man eine Hälfte der Map richtig verminen. Ich denk mal, wenn man mit Teemo gezwungen wäre sich auf ein, zwei Objectives zu konzentrieren mit vielleicht 10 Shrooms, wär er immer noch in einer ziemlich guten Verfassung, aber als Gegnerteam kann man noch einigermaßen Counterplay machen. Die Lanes einfach runterlaufen gibt einem intelligenten Teemo genügend Zeit das offensichtliche Ziel zu verminen. Man hat zur Zeit einfach keinen Raum für "Rotations" mehr, wenn Teemo da ist. Man hat einfach keine Chancen mehr auf irgend etwas, was man von der Seite des Teamplays als schönes Spiel bezeichnen könnte, weil einfach Drake, Baron, alle Tower und der Raum dazwischen vershroomt ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Januar 2014)

Jup und es ist ja nicht nur das, die Pilze geben auch Vision und wenn einer ausgelöst wird, sieht man auch wo und von wem.


----------



## meik19081999 (18. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt.
Teemo=Satan
Ich habe es schon immer vermuted


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Januar 2014)

Schon wer seine Placements absolviert? Gestern das erste verdient verloren, das zweite dann auch verloren, allerdings wegen massiven Lags und DCs auf beiden Seiten. Ein Loss Prevented gab es leider nicht. Trau mich nicht weitermachen, hab Angst vor der Elohell...


----------



## meik19081999 (18. Januar 2014)

Nein.
Habe bis jetzt nur eins gespielt und gewonnen. 
such dir einen guten für duo und ab gehts. Zu zweit kann man besser carrien als alleine.
Warte heute auch bis mein duo partner online ist.


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2014)

Geht mir das Gelaber von dem Varus aufn Sack!


----------



## meik19081999 (18. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Geht mir das Gelaber von dem Varus aufn Sack!



Welches gelaber?


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2014)

Na seine Sprüche. "Bloodshed carries a Price" und so...


----------



## meik19081999 (18. Januar 2014)

Ah verstehe.
Na frag mich erst mal, er ist ja mein main xD
Edit: jemand Lust auf ranked heute?
Edit2: die wollen mich verarschen 
Adc der nicht weis wen man focusen soll.
bei der entscheidung Voli mit 6k life oder varus mit 300 life hat er sich für voli entschieden.
danach jax support der dauernd unter tower läuft von gegner und feeded.
gg wp


----------



## target2804 (19. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eben im ranked


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Januar 2014)

Was hast du denn gespielt? Singed?^^


----------



## target2804 (19. Januar 2014)

Cho Gath Mitte


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## Klarostorix (19. Januar 2014)

gestern den Kass mid mit Irelia mal sowas von zerstört  aber mein Team hat natürlich gethrowed


----------



## Betschi (19. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> gestern den Kass mid mit Irelia mal sowas von zerstört  aber mein Team hat natürlich gethrowed


 Hoffentlich auch, Irelia ist ja wie GP gegen Kassa


----------



## meik19081999 (19. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> gestern den Kass mid mit Irelia mal sowas von zerstört  aber mein Team hat natürlich gethrowed



Haha des eine game vorhin war lustig.
Mitte fragt ob ich für ihn picken kann.
Ich frag wen ich picken soll und er sagt akali.
Ich sag ich hab akali nicht aber er pickt vi schon.
Am ende hab ich aus panik da ich keine anderen midlaner als zigss hab irelia gepickt.
Dann musste er irelia mitte spielen.
Bin erstmal weil ich leider total schlecht am anfang war gegen ryze 2 mal gestorben und irelia auch.
Er war total gefeeded.
Trotzdem haben wir gewonnen xD


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2014)

Oh, was ein Spiel. Ich pick Varus. Kurz bevor das Spiel lockt, switcht mein Supp um auf MF. Im Spiel klaut er dann bei mir in der Botlane den ganzen Farm, kommuniziert nicht und legt eine 2/9 hin. Chancenlos.  Zum Glück haben wir bei 20 mit 5 Stimmen surrendert.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Januar 2014)

Immer wieder schön, solche Leute im Team zu haben.


Hat er wenigstens auch ordentlich geflamed, wenn er mal wieder gestorben ist?


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2014)

Nein. Garnix. Einfach gezockt, ohne Kommunikation.


----------



## MyArt (19. Januar 2014)

So heute meine 10 Spiele gemacht...

7/10 gewonnen... Silver 2!

Thx Riot -.-" Da hätte mindestes Silver 1 drin sein dürfen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Januar 2014)

Was warst du denn vorher?
Wenn du Bronze oder so warst, ist das ganz i.O.


----------



## MyArt (19. Januar 2014)

Silver 3 mit ca. 60~ Punkten


----------



## Xcravier (19. Januar 2014)

Ich habe 6 von 10 Spielen gewonnen und bin Bronze 5 -.-


----------



## Megasuchti (19. Januar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich habe 6 von 10 Spielen gewonnen und bin Bronze 5 -.-



Wie geht das denn?


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Januar 2014)

/riot'ed, würde ich mal sagen xD


----------



## Leckrer (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hab schon 4 gespielt, das 5. zählt nicht. Bisher 2 - 2.


----------



## Xcravier (19. Januar 2014)

Megasuchti schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?



Kp  ich glaube die Einstufung ist ein bisschen verbuggt


----------



## Megasuchti (19. Januar 2014)

Diese Einstufung kann eigentlich nicht sein.
Schon gar nicht mit 6 Wins.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal den Support anschreiben.


----------



## Leckrer (19. Januar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Kp  ich glaube die Einstufung ist ein bisschen verbuggt


 
Wie heißt du ingame?

Wenn du so heißt wie im Forum, sehe ich 4 - 6 und da du vorher Bronze 3-4 warst, ist bei negativer Winrate Bronze 5 schon möglich denk ich.

Wenn du aber nicht http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/42748166#profile bist, dann vergiss das was da oben steht.

Edit: OMG...wir haben die ersten Challenger Promos XD http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/19629093


----------



## Xcravier (19. Januar 2014)

fufukuschlipups


----------



## Leckrer (19. Januar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> fufukuschlipups


 
Same, vorher Bronze 3-4 und dann Loose Streak. Lässt sich wohl nicht ändern. Da helfen auch 6 Wins nicht 5er Loose Streak zieht deine MMR mega runter.


----------



## meik19081999 (19. Januar 2014)

Die habeb ja jetzt ein ein bisschen anderes systen gemacht.
Trotzdem sind viele einstufungen total falsch.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Januar 2014)

4 aus 10 (mit meinen Stats fast ein Wunder, aber 1x kein Loss Prevented,  1x AFK, 1x Troll und 2 Throws (Gegner pushen unsere Nexus-Twins, der  Nexus überlebt es aber, ich tele um Inhib zu machen und mein Team rennt  doof hinterher und unser Nexus ist offen wie ein Scheunentor. So  langsam glaube ich nicht mehr an eine grundsätzlich vorhandene  Basis-Intelligenz....)) und nun von Silber IV in Bronze II gedroppt. Das  wars dann wohl. Elohell Inc.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Januar 2014)

Ich hab noch gar nicht angefangen, in letzter Zeit hat es mir immer zu stark gelaggt und ich hab Windows neu installieren müssen (neue CPU+Mobo), weshalb die Leitung sowieso 24/7 mit Downloads belegt war.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Januar 2014)

Kannst ja mal mein Lolking-Profil ansehen (heiße Huntsman). Ich denke grad echt ans ganz aufhören...


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Januar 2014)

Das ist bitter^^


EDIT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FW-9uLbu0o

LOL.


----------



## Franzl (20. Januar 2014)

Warum denkt ihr Bronze ist elo hell? Silber is mindestens genauso nervig...

Hab letztens mit nem acc von inaktiven Freund Mao geübt. Er is auch Bronze 1 gedroppt. 5-1 gespielt und Zack silber. ( das mit Mao wohl bemerkt) alles halb so wild. 

Allerdings wird mein Main definitiv abgestuft.... Hatte vor placement fiesen 5/6 loosestreak. Mmr is doll gesunken


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte mal in silber 5 lose streak von 6 games danach pro game nur noch 11lp bekommen und einmal bei einem lose 31-34lp verloren.
Danach wieder mehrere games gewonnen und mitlerweile spiele ich in ranked gegen gold spieler o_O
manchmal sind bronze spieler sogar besset als silber spieler.
Hatte mal eine ashe die meinte sie währe seeehr gut und das sie viel Erfahrung hat usw. Sie war silber 3 und hatte in s3 grade mal ihre einstufung gemacht und normal wins hatte sie 50. Natürlich hat sie dan bot verloren weil sie ja nichtmal farmen konnte.
Also erst ab silber 3 nach oben ist es ok. Ansonsten in silber 5 sind alle die trollen


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Januar 2014)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie ich mit 4 aus 10 gleich um 3 Divisions nach unten kommen kann, mit meiner K/D-Statistik...

Hatte in nur 2 Games mehr Tode als Kills, beinahe einen Pentakill (blöde Morgana-Pfütze ) und immer meine Lane gewonnen Bis auf 1x...


----------



## killer196 (20. Januar 2014)

Trollolo


----------



## Leckrer (20. Januar 2014)

Was denkt ihr? Ich glaube ein Kayle Nerf ist wieder mal angebracht. Kann nicht sein das ihre Q 800 Damage am Tank macht und der Slow (gefühlt) für immer geht. Counterplay ist nicht gegeben, wegen ihrer Ult und die AAs machen Aoe Damage.


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Januar 2014)

Da gibt es auch schlimmere champs denke ich.
Es sollten viele champs wieder generft werden.
Stehe momentan mit den ranked wins 4/3
Mal schaun was draus wird. Hoffe ich komme nicht in bronze -.-


----------



## Xcravier (20. Januar 2014)

Man darf sie halt nicht feeden, dann wird sie auch nicht so stark ... (okay, man muss schon zugeben, dass sie gefeedet wirklich ein Monster ist, aber da gibt es auch noch viele andere Champs, bei denen dass so ähnlich ist  )


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Januar 2014)

Kayle hat halt ihr Q mit 1.0x AP ratio und sobald man Lich Bane hat, drückt die nächste AA sogar 1.35x AP (40% vom Skill, 15% von Nashor's Tooth, 5% Masteries und 75% Lich Bane).
Dazu 525 Range, nen Heal, nen Movespeed-Steroid, nen Slow, 5 Sekunden (?) Godmode, bis zu 15% Armor und MR shred und gratis ne Hydra-Passive.

-> Darf nicht ins Late kommen oder du hast verloren. Genau wie bei Nasus.


----------



## target2804 (20. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr? Ich glaube ein Kayle Nerf ist wieder mal angebracht. Kann nicht sein das ihre Q 800 Damage am Tank macht und der Slow (gefühlt) für immer geht. Counterplay ist nicht gegeben, wegen ihrer Ult und die AAs machen Aoe Damage.


 
die hab ich im letzten ranked mit cho gath zerlegt. q, w, so tun als ob ich sie fresse, dass sie ihre ulti verschwendet, danach hängt sie eh nur noch hinten rum und ich dive ganz easy, oder sie geht in die base und ich überfarm sie. wenn man die richtig spielen kann mag die zwar stark sein, aber was kann das vieh schon großartig?

und wenn du denkst sie kommt und Q´t dich, lauf auf sie zu und drück ihr vorher den silence und lauf zurück  total easy


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Januar 2014)

Gegner haben surrendert obwohl unser Udyr afk war. Solche Bobs


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2014)

Sach ma, was solln der Scheiß. Grad im Spiel ging wieder der Ulti nicht. Zumindest nicht im Teamfight. Ich hab dann einmal zum Testen sogar den Ulti so rausgehauen und da gings. Ansonsten, Teamfight, "R" ohne Funktion...


----------



## Xcravier (20. Januar 2014)

Das gleiche hatte ein Lee Sin vor ein paar Spielen auch mit seiner q , der hätte sonst einen Doublekill gemacht, aber weil die q nicht reagiert hat ist er gestorben ...


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2014)

"d" und "f" funktioniert auch grad net...


----------



## ollivetti (20. Januar 2014)

Es ist mal wieder so weit. 

League of Bugs/lags.

Nervig ist das einfach nur. -.- Alle Jahre wieder kann man fast sagen.


----------



## Leckrer (20. Januar 2014)

Hey Jungs, das sieht herrlich aus was? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte mich grade so krass zerstören und wegwerfen.


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Januar 2014)

Riot hat wieder mal alles in den Dreck geworfen und Ge'Riot'ed.

Ich hab vergessen wie OP Master Yi in Aram ist.
IE PD und Stattix.
Ich bin alleine Am leben und die Gegner zu 5.
ich geh drauf mach Quadra Kill und was passiert?
Natürlich stealt unser Nunu den PentaKill xD
habe sie danach mit ghostblade so richtig zerfetzt.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, das sieht herrlich aus was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir siehts genauso aus, nur von 1300 auf 1000(!)


----------



## Franzl (20. Januar 2014)

6-4 gespielt und von gold 2 auf silber 1 xDDD war aber abzusehen 

Find kayle eig auch sehr stark aber im vgl zu typischen midlanern is sie nicht stärker imo


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2014)

Sooo...
Wer will mit mir ein Botlane-Synergie-Training-a-la-Dignitas machen? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V6W_wKInOCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## meik19081999 (21. Januar 2014)

GG WP
Man spielt die ganze Zeit gegen Gold und was kommt raus?
BRONZE 2
Ehrlich Riot nervt langsam richtig.

Also ich finde die Logik gut.
Wen man gegen Gold Spielt kommt man Bronze -.-
da sollte stehen "Willkommen in der Elo-Hell"


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> GG WP
> Man spielt die ganze Zeit gegen Gold und was kommt raus?
> BRONZE 2
> Ehrlich Riot nervt langsam richtig.
> ...


 
Willkommen im Club


----------



## meik19081999 (21. Januar 2014)

Und trotzdem wieder gegen gold gematcht.
Habe garkein bock ohne duo partner -.-
Alle feeden wie sau und können nichts


----------



## Megasuchti (21. Januar 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes
Im Moment kann man seinen Namen ja günstiger ändern. 
Da ich in solchen Sachen sehr unkreativ bin wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob jemand eine Idee für einen guten Namen hat oder einen guten Name Generator kennt.


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2014)

Wie wars denn mit "SkillOOr" oder "NoobOOr"?


----------



## Xcravier (21. Januar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt nach ca. 7-8 Spielen wieder auf Bronze 4 aufgestiegen, nachdem ich auf Bronze 5 eingestuft wurde


----------



## Like-a-Sven (21. Januar 2014)

Bin bei 3-2, eins wegen Lags verloren, ohne Lossforgiven....
Ich kann nur hoffen das ich wieder Platin eingestuft werde^^ war Platin 4 85lp vorher wäre schon ärgerlich wieder aufsteigen zu müssen


----------



## Xcravier (21. Januar 2014)

Wird wahrscheinlich ziemlich schwierig werden, falls du jetzt nicht alle restlichen Spiele gewinnst


----------



## meik19081999 (21. Januar 2014)

Warscheinlich wie bei allen anderen auch.
BRONZ
Nein witz
Du wirst aber mit 100% sicherheit falls du nicht alle restlichen games gewinnst gold.


----------



## Leckrer (21. Januar 2014)

Hier mal was zu Abwechslung: Leckrer and Sivir epic timing [HD] - YouTube

Hab ich vorhin zusammengebastelt - vor allen Dingen, weil ich in dem Moment Level 3 werde. Das Timing war einfach mega genial


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Januar 2014)

Oder Silber 2^^


----------



## MyArt (22. Januar 2014)

Naja, ich persönlich werde jetzt erstmal probieren auf Gold zu klettern 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der geboosteten Anivia gemacht? Ich find sie immer interessanter...


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Hier mal was zu Abwechslung: Leckrer and Sivir epic timing [HD] - YouTube
> 
> Hab ich vorhin zusammengebastelt - vor allen Dingen, weil ich in dem Moment Level 3 werde. Das Timing war einfach mega genial


 
Erster Kommentar: "report lux"


----------



## Leckrer (22. Januar 2014)

Boah man dieses elo ist so bekloppt, ein volibear der sich frozen mallet und mr boots gegen vayne rusht. Es kotzt mich so an. Alter dieser Reset pisst mich so hart an.

Ey ich muss jetzt echt wieder mit Supporten aufhören. Diese bekloppten "Silber"-Carrys verbauen mir sonst jeden Win. Keine Ahnung was die im Kopf haben. Recht wenig anscheinend. Throws passieren ca. 80% der Fälle.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Boah man dieses elo ist so bekloppt, ein volibear der sich frozen mallet und mr boots gegen vayne rusht. Es kotzt mich so an. Alter dieser Reset pisst mich so hart an.
> 
> Ey ich muss jetzt echt wieder mit Supporten aufhören. Diese bekloppten "Silber"-Carrys verbauen mir sonst jeden Win. Keine Ahnung was die im Kopf haben. Recht wenig anscheinend. Throws passieren ca. 80% der Fälle.


 
ADC kann ich ganz ordentlich. Was ist denn dein Main Support?


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Naja, ich persönlich werde jetzt erstmal probieren auf Gold zu klettern
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der geboosteten Anivia gemacht? Ich find sie immer interessanter...


 
ziemlich stark!


----------



## Leckrer (22. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> ADC kann ich ganz ordentlich. Was ist denn dein Main Support?


 
Thresh, aber ich bin einfach zu schlecht um mit meiner Bot ein komplettes Game zu carryn. Mein ADC steht zwar fast immer 3 - 0 oder 5 - 0, aber wir müssten viel mehr anderen Lanes helfen.


----------



## MyArt (22. Januar 2014)

Wie ich diese premate Dou Lanes hasse...

We carry this, bla blub... 

LOST xD


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2014)

Hier sind ein paar angetestete Rengar-Änderungen von Riot in ihrem Pre-PBE-Stadium:
Rengar Rework Strikes Back - League of Legends Community
Das wichtigste:


Die verstärkten Fähigkeiten skalieren mit Champion-Level
Die Ferocity/Wildheit baut sich von alleine ab, wenn sie nicht nach einer Weile benutzt oder verbraucht wurde
E wird zum Skillshot, dafür mit längerer Reichweite
W brüllt zweimal
Die Halskette wurde zum Trinket und gibt keine Kampfwerte mehr
Wer mehr wissen will, kann auf den Link da oben klicken.


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Januar 2014)

Tendenz: steigend
Es geht langsan bergauf. Ich finde das gut


----------



## Leckrer (23. Januar 2014)

Diese Silber Rankeds XD. WENN man mal nen guten ADC hat schaut das dann immer richtig lustig aus . Letztes Game 1 - 0 - 31


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Diese Silber Rankeds XD. WENN man mal nen guten ADC hat schaut das dann immer richtig lustig aus . Letztes Game 1 - 0 - 31


 
Du hasts Gut xD
vorhin ein ranked gehabt.
ich: "me an ..... Bot"
Anderer: "no i go adc. i am Very good adc"
Leider konnte er vor mir picken und hat dann adc gespielt.
er hatte 1/20 wp.... soviel zu "very good"
dafür danach eins als annie supp gewonnen.
laning phase total gewonnen.
im late game gabs dann ne Nidale die mich ge-one-hittet hat 
naja dann hat lucian dank dem feed den er dank mir bekommen hat gecarried.

Was man nicht so alles findet in der League


----------



## Franzl (23. Januar 2014)

Kann man nun eigentlich zwischen den Ligen absteigen? Sollte ja mit s4 kommen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2014)

Afaik ja.

Ich bin grad ganz hin und her gerissen, wie ich den Tristana-Pick von SK gegen GMB ansehen soll...


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Januar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Du hasts Gut xD
> vorhin ein ranked gehabt.
> ich: "me an ..... Bot"
> Anderer: "no i go adc. i am Very good adc"
> ...


 
Du erwähnst aber nicht, dass die Nida nicht auf der Lane von mir gefeedet wurde, sondern in den Teamfights.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Du erwähnst aber nicht, dass die Nida nicht auf der Lane von mir gefeedet wurde, sondern in den Teamfights.



Haha ja hast recht ^^
Aber hauptsache wir haben gewonnnen xD
Edit: leider weis ich nicht ob man von silber in bronze kommen kann.
Auser man hat in silber 5 0lp und spielt 28tage nicht spielt. 
Andere weise kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Franzl (24. Januar 2014)

Dass man wegen Inaktivität absteigen kann weiß ich auch noch. Aber mit s4 sollte ja quasi diese Sperre entfernt werden.

Hab aber nichts mehr darüber gehört oder gelesen


----------



## Yellowbear (24. Januar 2014)

Man steigt ab, wenn der mmr etwa eine Liga unter der eigenen ist,  also z.B. Silber 5 mit Bronze 5 mmr. Man erhält allerdings vorher soweit ich weiss mehrere Warnungen.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Januar 2014)

Dann kommen die ganzen troller und schlechte spieler von silber 5 runter


----------



## Xcravier (24. Januar 2014)

Und die "Lucker" in den ersten 10 Spielen


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Januar 2014)

Coole Runde eben, auch wenn ich ein paar Mal mit Vault Breaker gefailt habe^^ 

(und dieser Lee Sin war einfach episch, besonders der erste Red-Invade. )


----------



## Franzl (24. Januar 2014)

Juhu bin wieder gold aumen:
Aber das erste gold game direkt verloren


----------



## floh315 (24. Januar 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Juhu bin wieder gold aumen:
> Aber das erste gold game direkt verloren



Wie heiste bei lol könnten gerne duoq bin auch von ehemalig g3 jetzt auf dem weg von silber 1 wieder wegzukommen


----------



## adon67 (24. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute ich mach mal Werbung für mich 

Ich habe das Problem das ich zu wenig Leute habe die mit mir LoL spielen.

Zu meiner Person: ich bin (Ein Junge) 15 Jahre jung und wohne in der Schweiz.

Erfahrungen in dem Spiel: Ich spiele seit circa 2 Jahren und bin leider noch nie bis Silber gekommen (bin aber keines Weges schlecht)
Ich habe mit normal und Ranket zusammen 400 wins.

Es kackt einfach an wem mann immer (oder meistens) mit Leuten zusammenspielt die schlechter sind als man selber und meinen das sie es besser können:/ Wahrscheinlich haben viele von euch das selbe Problem :/

Teamspeak Server habe ich keinen. Wir müssten also per Skype kommunizieren....
Mein Name wäre dort "a-d-o-n"

In diesem, bis Mitte nächsten Monat habe ich nicht viel Zeit. Aber danach eigentlich jeden Abend.

Ach ja, wenn jemand gut ADC's spielt kann ich supporten. (mit Lulu, janna, Nida, Teemo, Nunu) Bin darin eher gut....

Ich würde mich auf Antworten freuen.
Gruß Adon


----------



## Leckrer (24. Januar 2014)

adon67 schrieb:
			
		

> Erfahrungen in dem Spiel: Ich spiele seit circa 2 Jahren und bin leider noch nie bis Silber gekommen (bin aber keines Weges schlecht)



Das widerspricht sich mal richtig krass...


----------



## adon67 (24. Januar 2014)

Naja

Ich ich habe viel von einem Kollege gelernt der der schon einiges länger und besser spielt als ich.
Und mit "schlecht" meine ich "schlecht" ^^

Und das Controlling habe ich eig auch im Griff da ich auch viele andere spiele spiele....

Und das "richtig krass" ist ja mal leicht übertrieben ^_^


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Januar 2014)

Adon wie ist den dein lol ingame Name?


----------



## adon67 (24. Januar 2014)

Willst du mein Spielverlauf angucken wa 

Erwarte nicht zu viel. Aber man weiß erst wie einer spielt wenn man in sieht 

"1dvstop"


----------



## Betschi (24. Januar 2014)

adon67 schrieb:


> Willst du mein Spielverlauf angucken wa
> 
> Erwarte nicht zu viel. Aber man weiß erst wie einer spielt wenn man in sieht
> 
> "1dvstop"


 Entweder sind deine Masteries schlecht, oder gibts seit S4 nicht mehr das klassische 21/9/0 oder was auch immer?


----------



## adon67 (24. Januar 2014)

hmmm von den klasischen habe ich noch nie was gehört ich stell die immer nach Gefühl zusammen.....


----------



## target2804 (24. Januar 2014)

adon67 schrieb:


> hmmm von den klasischen habe ich noch nie was gehört ich stell die immer nach Gefühl zusammen.....



Und dann erzählst du was von "kein schlechter Spieler"


----------



## Megasuchti (24. Januar 2014)

Kann man eigentlich besser eingestuft werden als man letzte Season war?


----------



## adon67 (24. Januar 2014)

@target2804

Haßt du mich mal spielen gesehen? Nein? Eben....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Das widerspricht sich mal richtig krass...


 
Naja, 2 Jahre und ca. 400 Wins insgesamt ist auch gerade kein Zeichen von aktivem Spiel.
Das System wurde auch seinerzeit so konzipiert, dass 50% aller Spieler in Bronze landen, afaik wurde das noch etwas in Richtung Silber korrigiert.



Betschi schrieb:


> Entweder sind deine Masteries schlecht, oder gibts seit S4 nicht mehr das klassische 21/9/0 oder was auch immer?


Och, das klasssiche 21 + 9 System gibt es immer noch und wird auch noch von vielen genutzt, allerdings ist in ein paar Rollen das schon ein bisschen aufgebrochen, aber dennoch der dominantere Stil.



Megasuchti schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich besser eingestuft werden als man letzte Season war?


 
Im Bronze-Silber-Bereich definitiv, darüber hinaus sieht es sehr schlecht aus.


----------



## Laudian (25. Januar 2014)

So, um mich vom ganzen Lernen abzulenken spiele ich dann man mein erstes Season 4 Ranked 
Ergebnisse gibts später 

Okay, hätte besser laufen können... Mit 2/7 TF habe ich mich nicht gerade von meiner Schokoladenseite gezeigt ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Januar 2014)

Kommt auf deine Assists an, wenn du dafür top und bot (mit deiner Ulti) ständig Kills eingebracht hast, ist das net so schlimm^^


----------



## adon67 (25. Januar 2014)

@hansvonwurst  Jap, richtig aktiv spiele ich erst seit so einem halben Jahr....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2014)

Sieht hier wer gerade das OGN-Finale?
Spiel 1:


Spoiler



Surrender @ 20 von Samsung Ozone
Grandioses Spiel von PoohManDu und Faker



Spiel 2:


Spoiler



Anfangs recht ausgeglichen, aber ab dem Midgame gehen die Teamfights immer mehr zu Gunsten zu SKT T1 aus. Wieder hat PoohManDu verdammt gut gespielt und allen Engage von seinen Carries weggehalten.



Spiel 3:


Spoiler



Recht ähnlich zu Spiel 2



Spiel 4:


Spoiler



Nicht gespielt



Spiel 5:


Spoiler



Nicht gespielt



Gewinner:


Spoiler



SKT T1


----------



## meik19081999 (25. Januar 2014)

Omg.
Noch nie ein so schlechtes spiel gehabt. Gegner adc ein varus der nichts kann. Und deren supp ein shen. Und die konntwn wirklich nixht spielen. So garnicht. 
Aber unser mid laner und jungler habens getoppt.
Lee trift seine q nie auf die monster im jungel. Er hat dragon verfehlt -.-
Anivia mitte farm beim teamfighten.
Hatte einen guten farm. Aber keine kills.
Erstes game der promo verkackt.
Aber ehrlich wieso kommen solche spieler, und spielen ihre lanes wenn sie es nicht können 
Ich habe das Gefühl ich komme in promo games immer mit voll noobs zusammen?
Und focus war grandios.
Alle auf shen. Wieso den adc oder apc anfassen. Besser alle auf den tank.
Ich fühle mich verarscht


----------



## Xcravier (26. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, ich werde heute Urgot ausprobieren xD

(zu welcher Division war denn die Promo o.O, weil Shen als Support .... naja, und sogar ich habe, als ich lee sin das erste mal gespielt habe meine q getroffen xD)


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Januar 2014)

Also meine promo ist grade zu bronze 1.
Lee sin war silber 5 
Und das man skillshots so verfehlt 
Solange ich heute meine zwei games gewinne ist alles ok xD

Ich habe urgot einmal als free to play gespiwlt und naja so sehr hat er mir nicht gefallen.
Da wenn man ulti macht der gegner zwar weiter hinten ist, aber wenn man lane gewinnt ist des ein vorteil für die gegner.
Edit: promo verloren weil thresh einfach mal anfängt die lane wo er gwinnt zu feeden.
Akali die es nicht checkt das shaco sie gankt -.-
Immer in der promo spiele ich mir solchen spielern. Einfach nur wieso?


----------



## target2804 (26. Januar 2014)

urgot ist sowas von stark. der wird so krass tanky und wenn du die ulti auf den ADC oder n squishy midlaner anwendest, sollte der LOCKER tot sein bevor es dir an den kragen geht.
ist halt die frage, welche items man kauft


----------



## Yellowbear (26. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> urgot ist sowas von stark. der wird so krass tanky und wenn du die ulti auf den ADC oder n squishy midlaner anwendest, sollte der LOCKER tot sein bevor es dir an den kragen geht.
> ist halt die frage, welche items man kauft



Naja, was nutzt ein tanky ADC, wenn er dafür keinen Schaden drückt. Und abgesehen davon, dass der Ulti an sich gar keinen Schaden verursacht, portet man sich selbst oft mitten ins gegnerische Team (bzw. _Out-of-Position_), da wo man als ADC am wenigsten hin will. Er hat eine sehr kurze AA-Reichweite, keinen _Escape_ usw.
Es wird meiner Meinung nach zu Recht sehr selten gespielt .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Januar 2014)

Das ist gerade auch der Punkt, wo du den Fehler siehst: Urgot ist kein ADC, er ist eher ein Bruiser oder AD-Caster.
Er hat keinerlei Autoattack-Modifier außer den Schadens-Debuff, er hat keine Attackspeed-Steroide, er hat keine hohe Range. Sein Ulti schreit geradezu nach "ich bin ein Bruiser". Ich hab auch noch kaum jemanden gesehen, der ihm überhaupt Kritchance gegeben hat. Du castest deine Säurejäger im Fight, fast wie Karthus sein Lay Waste (Q) castet. Das ist kein ADC-Verhalten. Wenn man nun seine Ulti hinzunimmt, ist das, wie oben schon aufgelöst eine Mischung aus Caster und Bruiser-Verhalten.
Da bleibt halt die Frage, warum er auf der Botlane überhaupt gespielt wird. Naja, er ist ein massiver Lane-Bully (wenn man ihn gut spielen kann) und synergiert vom Kit her schon irgendwie mit fast allen Supports. Und durch seine Fähigkeit im Fight gerade zu Carries zu zerstören und seinen dennoch hohen AD-Wert, der bei Angriffen auf Tower noch einen ähnlich hohen Schaden wie die ADCs machen, macht er bei einem Team mit einem anderen Damage-Dealer das Fehlen eines ADCs schon in gewisser Weise wett. Das Problem ist und bleibt halt: Was ist, wenn er die Lane verliert? Zumindestens bei der Botlane - Naja, in der Regel ist das GG für seinen Einfluss aufs Spiel.


----------



## Xcravier (26. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe Urgot jetzt schon in ein paar Spielen gespielt, und finde ihn eigentlich ganz lustig, weil niemand mit dem hohen Damageoutputt und Range seiner q rechnet, nur bin ich meißtens zu doof, um seine Ulti richtig einzusetzen . Ich glaube ich werde ihn mal demnächst als Jungler ausprobieren, auch wenn ich vermute, dass seine Ganks ungefähr so usefull wie Mundo ganks sein werden xD


----------



## Megasuchti (26. Januar 2014)

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie geil Gragas ist. Ich bin nie schlecht mit ihm. Vorhin wieder 17/4/4 im Ranked gehabt.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Januar 2014)

Oh man.
Bronze nervt mich langsam -.-
hat mcih eigentlich schon immer genervt.
aber noch nie der Maßen.
5 Ranked wo dieser Scheis adc/apc einfach mal im letzten teamfight throwd und die gegner gewinnen -.-
ich beschaff allen lanes vorteil
sogar lanes wo gewinnen als jun
Und am ende stellen sie ihre unfähigkeit wieder mal 
ich bin am verzweifeln :'(


----------



## Burn-s (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab 6/10 Rankeds gewonnen. Meistens war ich gefeedet und hatte nur einmal Negative stats.
Bin in Bronze 5 eingestuft worden, war in S3 Bronze 4 aber wie kann das sein... da hätte ich ja gleich jedes Spiel verlieren können. Dann wäre ich auch in b5 gekommen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab 5 Ranked gewonnen und 2 Verloren bis jetzt  Ich will die letzten drei gewinnen. Wenn ich beim Freund so sehe was in Bronze abgeht wie jeder wen Spielt hab ich angst davor


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Januar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich hab 5 Ranked gewonnen und 2 Verloren bis jetzt  Ich will die letzten drei gewinnen. Wenn ich beim Freund so sehe was in Bronze abgeht wie jeder wen Spielt hab ich angst davor


was warst du den letztes season?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2014)

Haha bronze 3 Aber da hat mich Ranked auch nicht so hard gepackt wie jetzt Da hab ich erst paar Tage vor ende der S3 angefangen. Übrigends jetzt 6 Wins


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich kann dir versichern das du mit sicherheit schlechter als bronze 3 eingestuft wirst 
Leider sinkt man immer ca eine Division.
Edit: willkommen in der Elo-Hell


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Januar 2014)

Ja seit S4 ist das wohl besonders schlimm Freund ist mit seinem erst ACC Gold 5 und jetzt mit einem anderen ACC Bronze. hat aber oft verloren. Chance auf Silber besteht trotzdem


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Januar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ja seit S4 ist das wohl besonders schlimm Freund ist mit seinem erst ACC Gold 5 und jetzt mit einem anderen ACC Bronze. hat aber oft verloren. Chance auf Silber besteht trotzdem



S4 hat mir gezeigt das es keine Chancen gibt.
Noch schlimmere elo hell als in s3 und man kommt nicht in die Division wo man war.
Ich dachte immer lol währe ein spiel für ein team

In den letzten paar games habe ich viele Leute gesehen die das leider nicht wissen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Januar 2014)

Ja da hast du recht ich weiß nicht was die  sich dabei gedacht haben


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Januar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht ich weiß nicht was die  sich dabei gedacht haben



Leider weiß keiner was die sich gedacht haben. 
Haben die sich überhaupt was gedacht?


----------



## Megasuchti (27. Januar 2014)

Man kann im Bronze Bereich definitiv besser eingestuft werden als man letzte Season war. Ich war Bronze 2, habe 5/5 in den Placement Matches gehabt und bin jetzt wieder Bronze 2 eingestuft worden.


----------



## Leckrer (27. Januar 2014)

Was hier rumgeheult wird TÄGLICH geht mir langsam gegen den strich. Was sollen Leute sagen die mehrere LIGEN runtergestuft wurden? Die dürfen sich aufregen und nich die Kinder die von Bronze 4 nach 5 droppen lol. Außerdem soll es eine Herausforderung sein, das alte Elo wieder zu erreichen.

Das System ist so gemacht um die ganzen schlechten Leute aus den 5er Divisionen zu entfernen. Und jetzt erzählt mir nix von Elo hell. Sucht euch nen Duo Partner und schaut meine history an. Diese spiele in Silver sind der reinste Witz. Jeder dort kann nix. Jedes Spiel carryn wir so Mega hart als Bot. In Bronze ist das doch noch bitterer, also warum so viel reden? Spielt doch einfach...


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Januar 2014)

Burn-s schrieb:


> Ich hab 6/10 Rankeds gewonnen. Meistens war ich gefeedet und hatte nur einmal Negative stats.
> Bin in Bronze 5 eingestuft worden, war in S3 Bronze 4 aber wie kann das sein... da hätte ich ja gleich jedes Spiel verlieren können. Dann wäre ich auch in b5 gekommen.


 
Dann wärst du nicht Bronze, sondern Altmetall


----------



## MyArt (27. Januar 2014)

Ich spiele zur Zeit mit sehr vielen zusammen die in S3 auf Gold gespielt haben.

Ich glaube allgemein das sehr viele Spieler im Elo gesunken sind. 
Das jemand gestiegen ist habe ich von keinem gehört 

Daher wohl der allgemeine unmut


----------



## Yellowbear (27. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Was hier rumgeheult wird TÄGLICH geht mir langsam gegen den strich.



Abgesehen davon, so ungern man er hören will, schaffen es Pro-Spieler auch, mit jedem Smurf-Account in Diamant zu kommen, selbst wenn sie in der "Elo-Hell" starten müssen. Es liegt also letztendlich doch immer am Skill des einzelnen. Ich rede hier auch hauptsächlich auf lange Sicht gesehen, denn gute Spieler zeichnet es aus, dauerhaft gute Leistung abzuliefern.
Klar kann es auch Spiele geben, wo wirklich mal die Teammates das Spiel verlieren, aber jeder hat mal schlechte Runden. Ist der Skill wirklich höher als die aktuelle Division, sollte das nicht ins Gewicht fallen.
Das soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein, sondern trifft natürlich auf alle Spieler (inklusive mir) zu.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Januar 2014)

Naja, bei Gold und höher war ein "sofort auf alte Division" ja nicht abzusehen.
Nur von dem Bronze-Silber-Bereich, also da, wo der Soft-Reset nur ein, zwei Divisionen im MMR ausgemacht hat, höre ich den allgemeinen Unmut.
Klar, ein paar haben erwartet höher zu Zocken, aber alle aus eigener Kraft in Gold oder höher am Ende der Season waren höre ich nichts! Die meisten davon sind bereits wieder in hohem Silber und niedrigen Gold.
Wobei ich persönlich auch vermute, dass in der Überarbeitung der Algorithmen und Ligen auch ein bisschen im Bronze und Silberbereich an der MMR->Division Funktion rumgebastelt wurde um eine von Riot gewünschte Verteilung zu erreichen (wie in jeder Season). Wer sich erinnert: Bronze war S1 sogar eine "Auszeichnung", da es auch im Ranked ein "nichts" gab, dann war es für die unteren 33% der Ladder, und afaik war S3 das Ziel, dass S5 gerade die 50% Grenze war. Bitte legt mich nicht genau auf die Werte fest, meine Erinnerungen können sich auch täuschen.


----------



## target2804 (27. Januar 2014)

das rumgeheule geht mir auch aufn keks


----------



## MyArt (27. Januar 2014)

Ach, das gehört doch dazu


----------



## floh315 (27. Januar 2014)

[Sammelthread] LoL Die Flucht aus der Elohell {Teil 1}


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Januar 2014)

Also ich heule nicht rum  Ich Spiel ja erst seit S4 AKTIV ranked


----------



## Leckrer (27. Januar 2014)

Ich freu mich schon auf heute Abend, wenn hier wieder gewisse Personen ihre RANKEDs verloren haben


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf heute Abend, wenn hier wieder gewisse Personen ihre RANKEDS verloren haben



Haha da hast du leider pech xD
Hat jemand heute lust auf 5vs5
Habe heute mal keine lust auf yoloq


----------



## Leckrer (27. Januar 2014)

Heute läufts nicht so pralle. Morgen weiterprobieren


----------



## Like-a-Sven (27. Januar 2014)

Mal eben meine kurze Story: Plat 4 letzte Season Placement matches 6/10 (soooo viele Trolls unterwegs...) und Gold 2 eingestuft..naja nicht schön war aber eigentlich easy auf Platin zukommen also weiterspielen und besser werden


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Januar 2014)

Like-a-Sven schrieb:


> Mal eben meine kurze Story: Plat 4 letzte Season Placement matches 6/10 (soooo viele Trolls unterwegs...) und Gold 2 eingestuft..naja nicht schön war aber eigentlich easy auf Platin zukommen also weiterspielen und besser werden



Ja von gold auf plat ist es einfacher xD
Ja da geb ich dir recht. Es sind so viele trolls unterwegs und zerstören den spiel Spaß. 
^^ kann man nichts machen. 
Heute gegen soraka lee sin bot lane gespielt als first time sivir im normal.
Mis feedet. Top auch.
Hab ab lvl 6 angefangen das game zu snowballen.
Dann haben mid uns top auch angefangen gut zu spielen.
(Wieso nicht gleich am Anfang so?)


----------



## floh315 (28. Januar 2014)

vllt hatten die anderen nen schlechtes pre 6 aber dann gute ultis allein vom champion her?


----------



## meik19081999 (28. Januar 2014)

Ja das stimmt allerdings. Aber dann sollte man wissen das man vor lvl 6 nicht all in geht.
Teemo und rengar. Obwohk rengar auch ohne ult was schaffen sollte.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Januar 2014)

Ich kann kein ranked zocken -.- Weil meine Internet Leitung sich laut Netcologne aufgegangen hat ... das heißt warten


----------



## Leckrer (28. Januar 2014)

Kennt ihr diese Leute, die reinkommen und flamen? Egal was du sagst, die haben immer schlechte Laune. Kotzt mich sowas von an...und wenn das dann noch die sind, die gecarryt werden müssen, hab ich schon 0 Bock das für die zu übernehmen. Die Community ist der reinste Dreck. In Gold war das 1000x entspannter. Aber seitdem irgendwie jeder 1000 ELO gedroppt ist, sind alle nur noch aggro drauf. Wenn das so weiter geht (vor allen in den Promogames) dreht man sich nur im Kreis. Die Spiele sind so verdammt einfach, aber diese Einstellung einiger Leute macht es unmöglich entspannt zu spielen und zu gewinnen. Diese ganzen bekloppten "First-Blood"-AFKler und die Leute die einfach IMMER aufgeben machen das Spiel kaputt. Ich hoffe das bessert sich wieder wenn wieder alle ihr altes Elo erreicht haben. Bei mir sind das glücklicherweise (ironie aus) nur 300 Elo, also gut 4 Divisionen -.-

Guten Abend noch allen.


----------



## Franzl (28. Januar 2014)

League oft legends whine thread ftw. Ausser rumheulen tut sich hier nix. Bin auch von gold 1auf silber 1 gedroppt. Who Cares? Bin schon wieder gold 5 promo zu 4.
War auch nicht glücklich, aber
Wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seid zu Carrien, gehört ihr schlicht nicht in höhere Ligen. 

Diese "ich bin viel zu gut für Bronze/silber und das liegt immer am Team" Einstellung is unfassbar nervig. Leider aber (wie hier zu sehen ist) auch die Einstellung von einem großen teil der comm.


Wie schon gesagt wurde: streamer spielen sich regelmäßig Bronze -  diamond.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Januar 2014)

Das mit den Streamern, die sich Bronze-Diamond hochcarrien ist auch so eine Sache...
Ich hab ein paarmal solche Sachen mir angeschaut und letztenendes rein gar nichts gelernt.
The key to immortality? Not dying! -Master Yi
The key to diamond? Not losing! -Streamer XYZ

Trotzdem: Wenn Skill vorhanden ist, dann gehts auch aufwärts.

Außerhalb solcher Runs:
Wobei ich recht viel gelernt hab waren Phreak (wenn er mal gestreamt hat) und Scarra (häufiger als Phreak aber immer noch selten). Entenzwerg auch, aber der hat Qualitativ recht stark nachgelassen. GmanBob war recht nett, allerdings lässt sein Interesse an LoL nach.
Ansonsten sind die LCS- und OGN-Spiele auch recht hilfreich, z.B. MonteChristo und Deficio schaffen es sehr gut wissen zu vermitteln. Die anderen sind sicherlich auch nicht schlecht darin, allerdings, finde ich zumindest, stechen die aus der ganzen Menge an Castern diesbezüglich raus.
Bei Fun-Streamern muss jeder selbst wissen, woran er gefallen findet.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Januar 2014)

Hey, was haltet ihr eigentlich von Leblanc? 

Ich spiele eigentlich Jungle (Main Vi, ansonsten J4, Nocturne und Khazix... Mit Lee bin ich abartig schlecht), deshalb verkacke ich mit LB eingentlich jedes Mal (Carrydiven mit nem 1600hp-Champ ist net sooo das Wahre^^ ) aber das Prinzip hinter LB finde ich eigentlich geil. 

Nur MUSST du ein "ok" bis gutes Early haben, ansonsten wirst du später keinen Carry 100-0 drücken


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2014)

LB ist eigentlich richtig stark. Allerdings musst du farmen können, denn deinen Escape bei einem extrem-Squishie dazu zu benutzen ist nicht wirklich das Wahre.
Wobei ich das Problem des Towerdives nicht soo sehe, wenn man ein bisschen mit ihrem Damage-Output vertraut ist. Ich dive auch gerne mal mit Jinx oder Tris, wenn ich weiß, dass ich meinen Escape dann wieder bekomme!


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Januar 2014)

Das war zwar eher auf Teamfights bezogen (Vi Assault&Battery durch die ganze Frontline z.B. - seeehr schlechte Idee mit LB), von Towern kriegst du dank W sowieso nur einen ab.


Ok, mit farmen bin ich jetzt nicht so der pro (~70-90 cs @10 schaffe ich meistens, je nach Gegner), aber das W zum Farmen zu benutzen ist auch nicht unbedingt anzuraten, stimmt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2014)

Naja, LB braucht halt das typische Assassinen-Gameplay. Ansonsten seh ich sie im eigentlichen Teamfight nicht sooo stark an, sondern eher in den Rotationen. Trotzdem: Einen Assassinen sollte man nie unterschätzen, denn wenn er den ADC oder Midlaner oder sonstigen Carry 100-0 machen kann, sitzt man halt mit heruntergelassenen Hosen da. Wobei ich nach einem Banshees Veil als ADC seltenst Probleme mit der LB hatte.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Januar 2014)

Jup. Ihr grösstes Problem sehe ich auch darin, dass sie nur ihre Rolle als Assassine hat. Einen Zed, Khazix und co. kannst du zur Not auch splitpushen lassen, dank 300+ AD gehen Türme auch recht schnell down. LB baut AP, also haut sie ewig und drei Tage auf Objectives ein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2014)

Naja, dafür hat sie aber auch einen Vorteil, den viele Assassinen nicht haben: CC!
Sie hat einen Silence und einen Snare und notfalls auch einen zweiten. Selbst wenn die Assassination failt, schafft sie es meistens das Ziel so lange zu stören, bis das Team aufgeschlossen hat, selbst wenn sie verreckt oder bis sie eine zweite Runde an Spells bekommt.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Januar 2014)

Stimmt auch wieder. Ich bin wohl einfach noch zu schlecht mit ihr, um die gewünschten Ergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## Franzl (29. Januar 2014)

Ich hab sie pre lvl 30 sehr viel gespielt und sie fällt lategame extrem ab wenn man mid game nicht total dominiert. Ein BV reicht schon (wie gesagt wurde) um 100-0 zu verhindern und dann is die Chance recht hoch zu überleben.

Ich persönlich finde mehr CC besser (spiegelt sich auch in meinen derzeitigen junglern Mao/seju wieder) aber ist natürlich nur eine persönliche vorliebe


----------



## MyArt (29. Januar 2014)

Es gibt halt deutlich bessere Picks die auch ohne eine Führung im early im Late viel Damage bringen können.

Kassa, Gragas, Lux etc.


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

och meno. Mit Teemo gard 2/17/7 abekackt. Und seit 7 Spielen nicht mehr gewonnen. Das saugt!


----------



## Leckrer (29. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Facerolling ftw.


----------



## meik19081999 (29. Januar 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da kann ich nur GG WP sagen  xD
Wie schlecht waren die Gegner den bitte?


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

10 Spiele nicht mehr gewonnen...


----------



## meik19081999 (29. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 10 Spiele nicht mehr gewonnen...


 
Dann machst du anscheinend irgendwas falsch ^^


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

Sieht so aus. Aber insgesamt war das Niveau der Teams ziemlich schlecht. Andererseits lerne ich auch gerade Thresh. Da mach ich halt auch noch Fehler.


----------



## MrRazer (31. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sieht so aus. Aber insgesamt war das Niveau der Teams ziemlich schlecht. Andererseits lerne ich auch gerade Thresh. Da mach ich halt auch noch Fehler.



Zu Tresh sage ich immer er ist leicht zu spielen, aber er braucht auch skill und Übung 

An sich ist seine Grundmechanik ja leicht. Er hat ein Grab, einen Escape für andere, ein Schild, eine Art flink und den disengage durch seine ult und die W. Und natürlich der engage durch die Doppel Q plus Ult 

Natürlich muss man den Einsatz von den Fähigkeiten gut timen


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Februar 2014)

Ich bekomme im Moment immer diese Bug Splat-Meldung, wenn ich spectaten will...

Hat das sonst auch noch wer oder liegt das an meinem Client?


----------



## Franzl (1. Februar 2014)

Bei mir stürzt Lok ab und zu nach dem game ab. Der client läuft aber.

Weiß jmd warum sich Lok minimiert wenn ich zB den sound mute per fkt. Taste?


----------



## Yellowbear (1. Februar 2014)

Kennt ihr schon die geleakten Infos zum kommenden Champion? Vel'Koz, leaked Void Champion. - League of Legends Community




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrRazer (1. Februar 2014)

Ach du s*****e wie hässlich ( Das ist doch eher cyber und kein LoL ;((


----------



## Yellowbear (1. Februar 2014)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Ach du s*****e wie hässlich ( Das ist doch eher cyber und kein LoL ;((


 
Erstens ist das ein Void-Champion ala Kassadin und KhaZix und in den Style passt er meiner Meinung nach schon und zweitens ist er noch in der Alpha-Phase, d.h. noch nichtmal im PBE, es kann und wird sich also wohl noch einiges ändern


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Februar 2014)

Ein Tentakelmonster!
Endlich wurden meine Rule34-Wünsche erhört! (nicht zu ernst nehmen!)


----------



## MrRazer (1. Februar 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ein Tentakelmonster!
> Endlich wurden meine Rule34-Wünsche erhört! (nicht zu ernst nehmen!)



Deine Wünsche interessiert keinen  aber ich hoffe es ist wirklich nur eine Alpha


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Februar 2014)

Geh deine kranken Fantasien in nem Japaner-Forum verbreiten.


----------



## MyArt (1. Februar 2014)

Ich seh schon die ersten "Bilder" mit Annie...


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Februar 2014)

Leute, haltet eure fantasien für euch. 
Das ist ein LoL sammelthread und kein fantasien mit LoL champions thread


----------



## MrRazer (1. Februar 2014)

Rengo + Nidalee Hentai  Ach spaß beiseite. Ist ja nicht das Thema hier


----------



## MyArt (1. Februar 2014)

Ich bleib auf Silver 2 hängen... ich komme einfach nicht drüber hinaus xD


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Februar 2014)

Und schon wieder Elohell!
Wollen wir doch nicht wieder zum Tentakel-Thema zurückkommen?*duckundweg*
(Bitte nicht)


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Februar 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Elohell!
> Wollen wir doch nicht wieder zum Tentakel-Thema zurückkommen?*duckundweg*
> (Bitte nicht)


 
Da bin ich sogar mit einverstanden xD
Jeder ist in der elohell.
Oder welcher jun will das man als supp ein spiel carried?


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Februar 2014)

Ich will das.


Oh und btw... Zed wäre soo geil wenn ich mit ihm nicht jedes. kack. spiel. throwen würde. 
Ich raff's echt nicht. Hab wohl einfach einen extrem schlechten Tag gezogen.


----------



## MrRazer (1. Februar 2014)

Seid dem Alexich Fnatic gestern mit Zed zerstört hat, hasse ich ihn  Obwohl es als ahri lustig ist ihn in der Ult zu charmen


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Februar 2014)

Wobei, Alex Ich spielt auch fast nur Zed, Khazix und Diana, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.


Und Gambit war das ganze Spiel über besser, ausgenommen die ersten 5 Minuten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Februar 2014)

*hust* Fanboy *hust* 

Wobei ich finde, dass ein guter/schlechter Supp die Botlane anfangs mehr beeinflussen kann als ein guter/schlechter ADC.
Der Support carriet den Carry zum Carry-Dasein. Allerdings muss man sich auch carrien lassen!

Ich hasse Assassinen generell, wenn ich selbst spiele, aber ein guter Zed ist für einen Zuschauer einfach   . 
Alex hat ein recht großes Arsenal, aber neben den FotM-Champs ist er ein Assassinen-Spieler.


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Februar 2014)

@ Hansvonwurst : mein adc war 7 min afk.
Hst dank mir 20kills bekommen.
Gleich 2 als er lvl 3 war und ich 6 und die gegner lvl4
Gegnerischer adc und supp waren richtig schlecht.  Aber meine mates waren noch schlechter


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Februar 2014)

Der Support entscheidet bot eigentlich immer - ausser, ein ADC ist wirklich klar besser als der Andere und deren Jungler suckt auch.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Februar 2014)

Naja, als Adc kann man immer noch poken und gewisse Vorteile wirklich abusen. Nur leider hat der Support meistens die bessere Möglichkeit zu engagen. Einen Root, Stun o.Ä. haben die meisten Adcs nicht. Trotzdem kann man mit hohem Burst oder Poke schon gut und aktiv Lanen.
Am liebsten hab ichs ja, mit Tristana die Heal-Versuche mit meinem E zu zerstören und Lvl 6 Towerdives!


----------



## MrRazer (1. Februar 2014)

Varus solo engage  Macht spaß


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2014)

omg. Ne Runde gegen Bots. 9/16. Aber Olaf macht Spaß!


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> omg. Ne Runde gegen Bots. 9/16. Aber Olaf macht Spaß!



Wie kann man gegen bots so schlecht spielen?


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2014)

Naja, hatte Olaf ja vorher noch nie gezockt.


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich jemanden zum ersten mal spiele, spiele ich einfach defensiver. da geht man nicht all in wenn man nicht weis wie die sachen gehen. und mann sollte schon bissle verstehen wie champs funktionieren. weil soooo viele verschiedenen skills von der art gibt es nicht.
Mein first time olaf hab ich schon gewusst was für skills der hat (ohne ihn gespielt zu haben) und habe sogar nen quadra gemacht.
q-w-e-q-w was will man da mehr drücken. und damit man nicht cc'ed wird einfach nochmal ult aktivieren.
Welches Elo warst du nochmal?


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2014)

Bei Bots ist es mir halt auch egal, ob ich mal optimistisch Tower dive. Da geh ich halt mal häufiger drauf. Ist ja nur zum trainieren. Und ich hab kein Elo. Bzw. was ist das?


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei Bots ist es mir halt auch egal, ob ich mal optimistisch Tower dive. Da geh ich halt mal häufiger drauf. Ist ja nur zum trainieren. Und ich hab kein Elo. Bzw. was ist das?



Naja man sollte meiner meinung nach ernst spielen. 
Da man ansonsten nicht viel lernt.
Und wenn man beim trainieren schon schlecht ist, ist man im normal noch schlechter.
Elo=mmr=match making ranked=damit du mit spielern auf deinem Niveau gematcht wirst.


----------



## Leckrer (1. Februar 2014)

Smurfen ist unglaublich sinnlos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Februar 2014)

TF OP. 

Ich muss unbedingt besser werden mit ein paar Lanern, wenn man nur Jungle spielt, gibt's irgendwann dieses Spiel, wenn 2 Leute nur Jungle können und dann halt feeden. 


Weiss aber auch noch net, was ich spielen will =/ Am ehesten Support, weil das meist "übrig" bleibt. Oder Mid? Oder doch ADC?


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Februar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> TF OP.
> 
> Ich muss unbedingt besser werden mit ein paar Lanern, wenn man nur Jungle spielt, gibt's irgendwann dieses Spiel, wenn 2 Leute nur Jungle können und dann halt feeden.
> 
> Weiss aber auch noch net, was ich spielen will =/ Am ehesten Support, weil das meist "übrig" bleibt. Oder Mid? Oder doch ADC?



Also wenn du solo carrien möchtest dann mid oder adc.
Wenn du zb weist der adc ist gut usw oder du spielst duo q dann lieber supp. Man kann als supp aber auch gut "carrien"


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Februar 2014)

Mid würde sich halt anbieten, weil ich Khazix auch im Jungle spiele - allerdings hab ich noch keine AP-Runenseite, aber dann hab ich was, worauf ich hinspielen kann. 

Auf der anderen Seite heisst es ja immer "wenn du ein Spiel nicht carrien kannst, gehörst du in diese Division". 
Im Umkehrschluss müsste man dann, um dort raus zu kommen, einen Carry spielen können, denn mit nem guten Support feedest du zwar deinen ADC hoch, aber das nützt dir auch nichts, wenn die 10-0-0 200cs Vayne dann Büsche face-checkt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der "neuen" AP-Lulu, die mittlerweile von vielen Pro-Teams gepickt wurde (Und nein, Alex Ich war NICHT der erste, obwohl er es behauptet, sondern TPA im GPL Winter 2014 Finale)?
Normalerweise wird Athene->Lichbane->Rabadon gebaut.
Was ich gut finde: Sie gibt unglaublich viel Utility und Sustain in den Fights, durch Ulti, Karnickel und "Hilf, Pix". Die Glitzerlanze bietet bei AP auch einen verdammt harten Slow, der sogar noch härter als Threshs Box sein sollte, sowie 50% AP Skalierung und 260 Grundschaden @ Max pro Lanze. Leider wirkt nur eine pro Gegner. Mit Athene hat man ca. 5s CD auf dem Spell. Deswegen baut man auch Lich Bane, aufgrund der Spammbarkeit und Kite-Fähigkeit durch diesen Spell.
Mit dem Karnickel gibst halt verdammt viel Movmentspeed, ein bisschen AP oder halt das Karnickel! 
Mit dem "Hilf Pix" gibts einen Schild mit 240 @ Max +60% AP oder 280 @Max +40% AP. Also ist bei der AP-Variante der Schild deutlich wertvoller als der Schaden.
Der Ulti gibt @ Max 600+50%AP Leben, nicht reduzierbar. Also verdammt viel.
Insgesamt finde ich, dass es doch sich irgendwie wie ein mäßiger Kompromiss aus Kayles Save-Potential und durchgehenden Schaden ohne die Möglichkeit wen downzubursten und den "alten" Kontrollmagiern wie die Mid-Annie, Zyra, Cassiopeia, Morgana, Anivia usw. aussieht. Irgendwo fehlt meistens doch noch der Schaden bei diesem Champ und damit meistens im Team.


----------



## Franzl (7. Februar 2014)

Du hast schon recht. Sie is mehr ein. utility mir champ. 
IMO is sie kein viable pick zumindest hat gambit damit heut doll verloren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Februar 2014)

Da muss man aber auch SHC zugestehen, dass sie (ausnahmsweise) ziemlich gut gespielt haben.


----------



## Yellowbear (11. Februar 2014)

Jetzt gibts auch die offizielle Ankündigung von Vel'Koz: http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/champions-skins/champion-reveal/velkoz-eye-void-revealed
Hoffentlich kommt bald mal wieder ein Support


----------



## nulchking (12. Februar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Mid würde sich halt anbieten, weil ich Khazix auch im Jungle spiele - allerdings hab ich noch keine AP-Runenseite, aber dann hab ich was, worauf ich hinspielen kann.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite heisst es ja immer "wenn du ein Spiel nicht carrien kannst, gehörst du in diese Division".
> Im Umkehrschluss müsste man dann, um dort raus zu kommen, einen Carry spielen können, denn mit nem guten Support feedest du zwar deinen ADC hoch, aber das nützt dir auch nichts, wenn die 10-0-0 200cs Vayne dann Büsche face-checkt.


 
Stimmt mittlerweile nicht mehr so ganz. Es reicht ja schon einer "dummer" Move von einem Teammate im Late Game und du kannst kaum noch was machen. Selbst wenn du selbst sehr stark bist zu dem Zeitpunkt.
Hatte mittlerweile schon etliche Games wo ich den Jungle dominiert habe, aber mein Team das dann quasi zum Midgame hin geschmissen hat. Wenn jemand nicht farmen kann oder/und immer wieder gecatcht wird bist du halt Machtlos. Und als ADC kommt es immer darauf wie dein Support spielt, da ist es auch nicht immer so einfach zu carrien. Sobald ich z.Bsp. ADC spielen habe ich das Gefühl ich werde immer vom gegnerischhenn Jungler und Midlaner gecampt


----------



## sasci (12. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand lust mit mir Duo Ranked zu spielen? Bin in Bronze I. Möchte gerne Silver V schaffen!


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

sasci schrieb:


> Hat jemand lust mit mir Duo Ranked zu spielen? Bin in Bronze I. Möchte gerne Silver V schaffen!


 
Position?
Bin momentan in promo zu silber 5


----------



## Sasori (12. Februar 2014)

Vel'Koz sein Skin, sieht bescheuert aus, ich hoffe es kommen wieder mal weibliche Spieler dazu (Jinx ist mir zu freaky) wie Leona oder Lux


----------



## sasci (12. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Position?
> Bin momentan in promo zu silber 5


Ich kann alles so ziemlich alle Lanes spielen. Mein Main ist ADC/Support.


----------



## Xcravier (12. Februar 2014)

Ist es bei euch auch immer so, dass die ersten drei Picks top, mid und jungle sind, und man selber deswegen immer bot gehen muss?


----------



## mrtvu (12. Februar 2014)

meist bleibt der support über, die restlichen Plätze werden zügig besetzt


----------



## target2804 (12. Februar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch auch immer so, dass die ersten drei Picks top, mid und jungle sind, und man selber deswegen immer bot gehen muss?


 
nö weil ich selsbt immer 1st oder 2nd pick bin


----------



## Xcravier (12. Februar 2014)

Ich bin bei Solo-Queue auch immer erster oder zweiter, aber wenn ich zusammen mit einem Freund spiele, sind wir beide immer 4. und 5. -.-


----------



## target2804 (12. Februar 2014)

wenn ich mit kollegen spiele bin ich immer letzter, liegt aber daran dass die alle mindestens platinum III spielen die fische


----------



## Xcravier (12. Februar 2014)

Ist das gerade nur bei mir so, oder könnt ihr euch auch nicht einloggen? Bei mir antwortet der Server nicht ^^


----------



## Yellowbear (12. Februar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ist das gerade nur bei mir so, oder könnt ihr euch auch nicht einloggen? Bei mir antwortet der Server nicht ^^


 
http://islolup.com kann ich dazu nur empfehlen


----------



## mrtvu (12. Februar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ist das gerade nur bei mir so, oder könnt ihr euch auch nicht einloggen? Bei mir antwortet der Server nicht ^^


 
gut dass ich schon eingeloggt bin :p


----------



## sasci (13. Februar 2014)

egal, dann schaue ich eben DBZ KAI weiter


----------



## sasci (13. Februar 2014)

sagt mal, ist die SSD beim LoL zocken nützlich? Bringt es was?


----------



## target2804 (13. Februar 2014)

sasci schrieb:


> sagt mal, ist die SSD beim LoL zocken nützlich? Bringt es was?


 
du hast die 100% am Ladebildschirm schneller als alle anderen. Also bringt es dir nix, weil du ja auf den langsamsten warten musst.


----------



## meik19081999 (13. Februar 2014)

sasci schrieb:


> sagt mal, ist die SSD beim LoL zocken nützlich? Bringt es was?


 
Ich habe mit ssd 20fps mehr als davor.
Fps davor: 150
Fps danach: 170-180
Weis nicht ob es was bei niedrigeren fps bringt.
Und du bist nicht mehr der letzte im lade screen


----------



## target2804 (13. Februar 2014)

60 Fps reichen doch.
Und der Ladescreen Vorteil ist keiner.


----------



## Xcravier (13. Februar 2014)

Falls du noch normale Spiele spielst (nicht ranked  ) könnte es dir auch noch bringen dass du schneller "MID MID MID" schreiben kannst


----------



## meik19081999 (13. Februar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Falls du noch normale Spiele spielst (nicht ranked  ) könnte es dir auch noch bringen dass du schneller "MID MID MID" schreiben kannst


 
Da muss aber auch das internet mitspielen ^^
abet ansonsten hast du auch recht xD


----------



## ollivetti (13. Februar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Falls du noch normale Spiele spielst (nicht ranked  ) könnte es dir auch noch bringen dass du schneller "MID MID MID" schreiben kannst


 
Am besten noch en makro auf die maus/tastatur machen und das schon vorm betreten des chats spammen. XD 
Aber das enter nuch vergessen mit abzuspeichern


----------



## target2804 (13. Februar 2014)

Copy&Paste geht doch auch


----------



## ollivetti (13. Februar 2014)

Warum drei tasten betaetigen, wenns auch eine tut.


----------



## Leckrer (13. Februar 2014)

39 Elopunkte bis zu meinem alten Elo bzw. Gold 5


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Februar 2014)

EU LCS ist mal wieder "wie immer"!
Die Teams schaffen mal immer wieder zu "überraschen". SK und SHC scheinen zusammen zu wachsen, FNC und GMB sind mal wieder in ihrem Mid-Season-Loch und Froggen hängt am unteren Ende der Ladder rum (und wird in den Spring Playoffs mal wieder, wie in jedem Turnier ins Halbfinale mogeln)!


----------



## adon67 (15. Februar 2014)

Geiles ranket Game!

In Championauswahl niemand irgendetwas gesagt. Ich dachte hmm das das letzte mal als das passierte war , ging der beste 0-10 wehe diesmal ist die gleiche ********..

Yi jungle 2-13, Adc änlich, supp auch, nach laining fase ist ihre jinx legendär.....

Meine lane konnte ich eig ganz gut halten mal abgesehen das yi immer kam um meine creeps zu nehmen und dan yasuo noch einen kill zu geben...

Ab lvl 9 geht unser adc afk....

Während dem ganzen spiel redet niememand!

Hätte ich das game gewonnen wäre ich in der prome zu b I

Sry irgendwo muss man sein Frust einfach rauslassen...


----------



## Leckrer (15. Februar 2014)

Tolle Wurst.


----------



## killer196 (15. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-.- findet den fehler


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Februar 2014)

Kein Penta auf Twitch!


----------



## nulchking (15. Februar 2014)

Nur noch einen Win von Gold entfernt, bei drei Versuchen.
Danach ist hoffentlich mein S4 Silber Abenteuer zu Ende xD


----------



## Xcravier (17. Februar 2014)

Ich habe schon wieder meine Promo zu Bronze 3 verloren, obwohl ich in jedem Game gefeeded war -.- man hat einfach immer so welche Bobbys im Team
Man kann als adc einfach nichts mehr tun, wenn die Gegner einen gefeedeten Jax UND einen gefeedeten Kha'Zix haben, die einen innerhalb von weniger als einer Sekunde töten ...


----------



## Yellowbear (17. Februar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich habe schon wieder meine Promo zu Bronze 3 verloren, obwohl ich in jedem Game gefeeded war -.- man hat einfach immer so welche Bobbys im Team
> Man kann als adc einfach nichts mehr tun, wenn die Gegner einen gefeedeten Jax UND einen gefeedeten Kha'Zix haben, die einen innerhalb von weniger als einer Sekunde töten ...



Scheinst ja meistens eine positive KDA zu haben und dein Duo-Partner scheint auch Recht gut zu sein. Wenn ihr konsistent auf dem Niveau weiterspielt, solltet ihr keine Probleme haben, aus Bronze rauszukommen. Wahrscheinlich müsst ihr daran arbeiten, euren Vorteil in einen Sieg umzusetzen (heißt Objectives abhaken: Türme, Dragon etc.). 
Helft der Midlane oder versucht, mit gut gewardetem gegnerischen Jungle bis zum Inhibitor zu pushen. Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr damit erreichen können, dass die andern Lanes nicht mehr ständigem Jungle-Pressure ausgesetzt sind.
Denk dran, dass du bei Duo-Q besseren Gegnern ausgesetzt bist, also vielleicht mal alleine probieren. Nicht selbst flamen (senkt die Teammoral deutlich), bei Bedarf andere sofort muten.
Und: Die eigenen Fehler vergisst man am schnellsten, man kann immer etwas an sich verbessern.


----------



## nulchking (17. Februar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich habe schon wieder meine Promo zu Bronze 3 verloren, obwohl ich in jedem Game gefeeded war -.- man hat einfach immer so welche Bobbys im Team
> Man kann als adc einfach nichts mehr tun, wenn die Gegner einen gefeedeten Jax UND einen gefeedeten Kha'Zix haben, die einen innerhalb von weniger als einer Sekunde töten ...


 
Dann musst du dein Positioning überdenken, und am besten dem Support sagen er soll was picken was dich protecten kann. Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Lulu gemacht, dazu am besten noch Mikaels holen. Die Ulti + Knockup ist ein gut gegen Kha, Jax und generelll Leute die auf einen drauf spingen. Mikaels um den ADc/APc aus Stuns zu befreien. Mikaels ist in meinen Augen ein Item das in SoloQ total underrated wird für einen Support, vor allem in den unteren Ligen wo die ADcs nicht das beste positioning haben


----------



## floh315 (23. Februar 2014)

Premade botlane ist nicht das beste in soloq. oft verlieren alle anderen und ihr seit die einzigen die fed sind. mid und jungle ist meiner meinung nach das bestebweil man durch ganken / roam oft besser carrien kann.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

floh315 schrieb:


> mid und jungle ist meiner meinung nach das bestebweil man durch ganken / roam oft besser carrien kann.


This. 
Ausserdem hat man mid viel mehr Auswahl an Champions als bot - nicht quantitiv sondern von der Spielmechanik her. Nur mal so 4 grundverschiedene Beispiele... Gragas, Ryze, Leblanc, Zed. 

Ausserdem focusen vor Allem in den loweren Ligen die meisten nur den ADC weil der macht ja alleine den DMG...


----------



## Yellowbear (23. Februar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ausserdem focusen vor Allem in den loweren Ligen die meisten nur den ADC weil der macht ja alleine den DMG...



Jo, ADC macht derzeit echt keinen Spaß. Super-squishy und bevor man ansatzweise genug Schaden gemacht hat, wird man von Midlanern geburstet oder von Tanks ala Mundo oder Shyvana überrannt.
Obwohl ich Support maine, kann ich verstehen, warum nur wenige Lust haben, sich dann auch noch auf einen zufälligen Spieler in SoloQ als Support verlassen zu müssen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2014)

Ich finde adc teilweise auch echt bescheuert. Bei halbwegs guten Gegnern ist man da sofort weg. Und wenn zu defensiv steht, erfüllt man auch nicht seine Rolle als AD CARRY. Ich liebe es, Yasuo zu spielen, er hält mehr aus als ein adc und hat ein recht gut gesicherten dmg output mit dern ulti. ADC wenn dann z.B. Sivir, die mit ihrer Ulti und ihrem E recht gute Defensivmechaniken aufweist und mit dem Q aus höherer Reichweite guten Schaden machen kann!


----------



## Xcravier (23. Februar 2014)

Lucian und Varus gehen meiner Meinung nach auch noch einigermaßen als Adc, weil sie erstens gut auf Range bleiben können und Lucian sogar noch einen Port hat, und außerdem auch noch sehr viel Spaß machen, da sie eher auf Fähigkeiten, als nur auf Autoattacks setzen 

Ich habe es jetzt endlich geschaft aus der Elo-Hell ala Bronze 4/5 rauszukommen, und bin jetzt nachdem ich von den letzten 10 Spielen 9 gewonnen habe wieder in Bronze 2 mit ca. 40 Punkten


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

Nur hat Varus keinen escape - ist ein Burster da mal dran wars das.

Atm halte ich cait, lucian und jinx für die besten adc, wobei lucian nicht mein fall ist.


----------



## target2804 (23. Februar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nur hat Varus keinen escape - ist ein Burster da mal dran wars das.
> 
> Atm halte ich cait, lucian und jinx für die besten adc, wobei lucian nicht mein fall ist.


 
wenn du cait sagst hast du wohl sivir vergessen


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

Sivir hab ich nicht, ka wie sie ist.


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Februar 2014)

Sivirs Skillset ist ja auch einfach mega öde...


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2014)

Ich finde, cait ist der fadeste adc, den es gibt.  Aber das ist eben Geschmackssache. Jinx ist definitiv auch ein sehr schöner adc! Lucian ist auch gut, wird in der LCS derzeit ganz gut gepickt, wäre aber auch nicht mein Fall, glaube ich. (Habe ihn nicht ausprobiert)

Ich denke, wer darüber urteilen kann, sind Leute, die sich auch wirklich mit diesen champs intensiv außeinandergesetzt haben.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Februar 2014)

Sie kann halt nur aa, dafür ist sie relativ sicher.


----------



## target2804 (24. Februar 2014)

Sivir ist ein Monster, ich bleib dabei


----------



## mrtvu (24. Februar 2014)

Sivir ist in ARAM ein guter ADC, das habe ich schon kurz ausprobiert. Nur croud-control ist fehlend. Und die Ulti-Fähigkeit ist nicht ganz so ulti... (nur speed)


----------



## Xcravier (24. Februar 2014)

Sivirs Ulti ist halt eher so ähnlich wie Jax Ulti. Der Effekt ist jetzt nicht sooo toll, aber dafür hat die Ulti noch eine Passive ...


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2014)

Für Teamfights ist die Ulti verdammt gut. Grade mal eine Runde gemacht, weil wir hier darüber gesprochen haben. Sie ist mit mein Lieblingsadc und so habe ich mal ne nette Runde hingelegt mit 8:1:14. 2x mit der Ulti einen Teamkollegen gerettet.


----------



## Xcravier (24. Februar 2014)

Aber die Ulti ist halt meißtens erst am Ende eines Teamfights nützlich, wenn man die Gegner verfolgen will bzw. man selber abhauen muss, und hilft einem nicht so stark in einem Teamfight wie z.B. Varus Ulti


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2014)

Es muss auch nicht jede ulti gut sein für den kampf an sich.


----------



## Yellowbear (24. Februar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Aber die Ulti ist halt meißtens erst am Ende eines Teamfights nützlich, wenn man die Gegner verfolgen will bzw. man selber abhauen muss, und hilft einem nicht so stark in einem Teamfight wie z.B. Varus Ulti


 
Glaub mir, wenn ein ganzes Team mit Tempo auf dich zurennt und vor allem Bruiser bzw. Tanks in der Frontline hat, kann das ganz schön Panik verursachen. Zum Initiaten also auch nicht schlecht geeignet.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Februar 2014)

Nasus ist so ein Monster, von 30 Ranked 21 gewonnen


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Februar 2014)

Wenn der gegnerische Jungler was taugt, hast du alle paar Minuten Besuch, ansonsten ist Nasus einfach gemein


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Februar 2014)

Naja, im Early ist er sehr schwach (zumal ich in der Regel kein Flash habe, sondern Tele und Ignite), aber ich lasse den Gegner pushen und dann gemütlich unter dem eigenen Tower mein Q stacken. Und einen Nasus diven tun nur die wenigsten.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Februar 2014)

Wither unter dem tower = first blood.


----------



## ollivetti (25. Februar 2014)

Es ist viel zu einfach nasus zu countern. Mit teemo vernasch ich nasus zum fruehstueck. ^^ Genauso mit renek ubd mundo. ^^ 
Sehr leicht zu zonen.
Ach so, und es kommt sehr stark auf das eigene team an. Es muss faehig dazu sein, dich ins late zu bringen. Versagt es, koennen selbst 600stacks nichts mehr gewinnen. Selber schon erlebt.  waren bei mir sogar 800.


----------



## mrtvu (25. Februar 2014)

Nasus ist nur gut wenn man ihn farmen läßt, ansonst bleibt er durchschnittlich, vor allem am Anfang. Aber gefeedet und gefarmt kann Nasus einen Schneeballeffekt verursachen.


----------



## nulchking (25. Februar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Nasus ist nur gut wenn man ihn farmen läßt, ansonst bleibt er durchschnittlich, vor allem am Anfang. Aber gefeedet und gefarmt kann Nasus einen Schneeballeffekt verursachen.


 
Gefeedet und gefarmt kann jeder Champ snowballen


----------



## mrtvu (25. Februar 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Gefeedet und gefarmt kann jeder Champ snowballen


 
Nasus, Rangar, Cho'gath und noch einige andere mehr als der Durchschnitt.


----------



## Xcravier (25. Februar 2014)

Aber Supports snowballen eindeutig nicht, auch wenn sie zufällig im early einen double kill kriegen


----------



## mrtvu (25. Februar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Aber Supports snowballen eindeutig nicht, auch wenn sie zufällig im early einen double kill kriegen


 
Jop. Supports werden nicht übermächtig im Endgame, sie sind sehr skill und situations-abhängig.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Februar 2014)

ollivetti schrieb:


> Es ist viel zu einfach nasus zu countern. Mit teemo vernasch ich nasus zum fruehstueck. ^^ Genauso mit renek ubd mundo. ^^
> Sehr leicht zu zonen.
> Ach so, und es kommt sehr stark auf das eigene team an. Es muss faehig dazu sein, dich ins late zu bringen. Versagt es, koennen selbst 600stacks nichts mehr gewinnen. Selber schon erlebt.  waren bei mir sogar 800.


 
Also gegen Renekton gewinne ich in der Regel die Lane, bzw. bekomme genug Farm, um im Late unangenehm zu werden. Teemo ist im Early richtig hässlich, aber wenn man Spirit Visage hat, läuft es. Genau gegen Renekton mit Glacial Shroud. Wenn Teemo aber früh stirbt und ich weiter auf der Lane leveln kann, ist es in der Regel gelaufen. 

Darius und Panth sind auch noch blöd. Komplett kann man Nasus aber nicht kleinhalten, denn notfalls verpasst er ein paar CS und farmt dann unter dem eigenen Tower. Mit der passiven und Lifesteal-Quints sind auch die HP wieder schnell voll. 250 Q habe ich nach 20 Minuten immer. In der Regel sogar 300-350 und bei ganz angenehmen Gegnern (Trynd, Jax) sogar mal 400.


----------



## nulchking (25. Februar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Nasus, Rangar, Cho'gath und noch einige andere mehr als der Durchschnitt.



Nope nicht wirklich selbst mit eine snowballende Soraka ist einfach nur nerftötend...



Xcravier schrieb:


> Aber Supports snowballen eindeutig nicht, auch wenn sie zufällig im early einen double kill kriegen


 


mrtvu schrieb:


> Jop. Supports werden nicht übermächtig im Endgame, sie sind sehr skill und situations-abhängig.



Hmmm dann weiß ich ja nicht wie ihr Support spielt/ wer bei euch Support spielt.
Sobald ich auf der Botlane einen kleinen Advantage bekomme kann ich als Support das Game auch Snowballe. Habe meist sogar mehr Gold als der Jungler und dadurch auch bessere Items


----------



## ollivetti (25. Februar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Also gegen Renekton gewinne ich in der Regel die Lane, bzw. bekomme genug Farm, um im Late unangenehm zu werden. Teemo ist im Early richtig hässlich, aber wenn man Spirit Visage hat, läuft es. Genau gegen Renekton mit Glacial Shroud. Wenn Teemo aber früh stirbt und ich weiter auf der Lane leveln kann, ist es in der Regel gelaufen.
> 
> Darius und Panth sind auch noch blöd. Komplett kann man Nasus aber nicht kleinhalten, denn notfalls verpasst er ein paar CS und farmt dann unter dem eigenen Tower. Mit der passiven und Lifesteal-Quints sind auch die HP wieder schnell voll. 250 Q habe ich nach 20 Minuten immer. In der Regel sogar 300-350 und bei ganz angenehmen Gegnern (Trynd, Jax) sogar mal 400.


 
Man muss auf allen lanes genug druck aufbauen, damit man gezielt das souel kurzhaelt. Toptower diwn machen als melee gegen nasus und sann mid unterstuetzen und versuchen direkt an inhib zu kommen. Da nasus weiter farmt kommt man leicht in ueberzahlsituationen.
Am besten selber immer tp mitdabei haben. 



mrtvu schrieb:


> Jop. Supports werden nicht übermächtig im Endgame, sie sind sehr skill und situations-abhängig.


 
Oder einfach nen dmg-item mit dazu nehmen.  vor allem ap-supps profitieren davon (leona, annie, morgana, etc.)


----------



## Xcravier (25. Februar 2014)

Ich habe heute mal AP Xin Zhao ausprobiert, und zu meinem erstaunen funktioniert das wirklich     ich musste gegen einen Mundo auf der Top Lane spielen und stand am Ende der Laning Phase 6/1, wobei der erste Tod durch einen Invade ganz am Anfang war. Danach haben die Gegner aufgegeben 


(    100 Posts    )


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2014)

Wer meint, dass Supports nicht Snowballen können, hat noch nie eine Annie nur mit DFG wen 1-combo'n sehen!
Wobei ich das manchmal zu gerne mache!
Auch nette Sachen: Liandrys auf Zyra. Da machen mit geringem Budget die Pflanzis richtig aua!
Und die Brofist auf Ali oder Leo und schon kommt kein Gegner sehr weit...
Dazu noch das Lichbane auf Lulu oder Sona (oder halt doch die Brofist) und schon hat fast jeder Support ein nettes "Autschie"-Potential bekommen, wenn man mal ein paar Gold über hat...
Zhonyas steht fast jedem gut.


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Februar 2014)

Annie ist ja mal so geil 

Grade eben mal ausprobiert. 3 Spiele in Folge gewonnen. (unranked mit 80% Gold-Spielern im Matchmaking)


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Februar 2014)

Annie ist auch op


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Februar 2014)

Hab gestern n Game gehabt, ich hab das ganze Team gecarryd, keiner hat mehr was hinbekommen, die Gegner gefeeded. Unser Ez war ultraschlecht. Jax war nicht in der Lage im Team zu spielen, Ahri auf der mid war dann auch überfordert. Nur ich konnte noch den einen oder anderen kill machen usw.  Als Supporter.. 

Schlimm sowas. Scheiß unranked trolls


----------



## mrtvu (28. Februar 2014)

Viele Gamer spielen für Fun oder als Zeitvertreib oder zum Abreagieren. Da kannst du nicht Höchstleistungen in Punkto Skill und Teamwork verlangen :p

Wenn man gut ist und seine Sache richtig macht und den Teamgeist am Leben hält und nicht zum Flammen beginnt, dann erhöht sich die Gewinnchance deutlich.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2014)

Ich mach meine Sache richtig, bleibe in der Regel cool, aber wenn jmd einfach nicht kommunizieren will und nicht mal merkt, was er falsch macht, dann frage ich mich warum ich mit solchen Vollpfosten im TEAM spielen muss.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Februar 2014)

Definition "TEAM":

Toll,
Ein
Anderer
Macht's


----------



## Yellowbear (4. März 2014)

Weiß jemand, wann der Teambuilder-Test für EUW startet?


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

sagt mal, kann man bei Ahri die Kugeln von W und R irgendwie lenken? 

An sich wäre der Char ja geil, aber wenn von den 15 Kugeln (3x R und W) 10 auf den Tank fliegen, ist das nicht gerade lustig^^


----------



## Franzl (5. März 2014)

Die fliegen afaik auf das Ziel welches sich am nähesten befindet


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

Hm schade, dann ist Ahri als Assassine wohl nicht geeignet^^


----------



## Franzl (5. März 2014)

Naja. Eig schon. Man muss nur die ulti gut einsetzen(Positioning) und mit DFG haust du alles um.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. März 2014)

Naja sie hätte schon ziemlich geilen single target damage (mit DFG immerhin +40% amplifier), aber vielleicht bin ich zu blöd dazu, oder mir geht immer eine "Kugel" auf den falschen Champ und das eigentliche Ziel bleibt mit 100hp am Leben.

Jedenfalls habe ich mit Leblanc oder Diana viel weniger Probleme, den DMG durchzubringen, was mich eigentlich ziemlich nervt. Vom Gameplay her wäre Ahri richtig nice.


----------



## hupschtupf (7. März 2014)

was seid ihr denn so für ne elo ?


----------



## MrRazer (7. März 2014)

Mit Ahri versuche ich immer single targets zu catchen, weil sie darin am stärksten ist. Wenn du vor dem TF einen out of Position adc oder apc findest kannst du ihn easy weg bursten und im TF versuchst du ein gutes charm zu landen dann mit Kombi aus QWE kannst du fast jedem im Late mindestens 40% des Lebens als DMG machen


----------



## meik19081999 (7. März 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> was seid ihr denn so für ne elo ?


 
Ich bin momentan silber 3 spiele aber gegen silber 1


----------



## Leckrer (7. März 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> was seid ihr denn so für ne elo ?



Gold 5 Promo, Plat 3 Gegner (wegen Duo)


----------



## Klarostorix (8. März 2014)

Bin in der Promo zu Silber IV.


----------



## hupschtupf (8. März 2014)

Ich find das Matchmaking macht irgendwie immer weniger sinn. Ich spiel auf meinem Platin5 Smurf nur noch ggn. Plat1-Dia2 Leute.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. März 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Bin in der Promo zu Silber IV.


 Promo geschafft (Im ersten (!!!) Versuch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (9. März 2014)

Ich bekomm mittlerweile 23 Punkte für einen Win 
Und -15 für einen Loss, läuft ganz gut, bin quasi bis nach G1 durchgerannt ^^


----------



## Klarostorix (9. März 2014)

Bei mir sieht es mit den LP ähnlich aus.


----------



## meik19081999 (9. März 2014)

Bei mir auch. Ich bekomm 26lp pro win und -12 pro lose


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass Syndra der nächste Sleeper-OP ist? 

Q - 4 sec CD AOE mit 0.69 APR und recht gutem Basedamage
W - 8 sec 45% AoE slow mit 0.7 APR und auch gutem Basedamage
E - 1.5 sec AOE Stun mit Q, AOE knockback mit "ok"-Schaden
R - OMGWTFBBQ Schaden mit 2 weiteren Sphären (1080 + 1.2 AP)


----------



## hupschtupf (12. März 2014)

Was heist Sleeper-OP ... Sie war schon immer recht stark. Sie ist halt nicht so der Splitpusher / Teamfighter  passt somit nicht ganz in die Meta. Aber in SoloQ kannste ehh alles spielen da machts keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Leckrer (12. März 2014)

So muss das <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

Tjoa da kann man nur etwas machen:


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass Syndra der nächste Sleeper-OP ist?


 
Naja, "der nächste" ist relativ. Sie wurde schon im Spring-Split 2013 als "Geheimtipp" gehandelt, auch in Händen von Pro-Playern. Bjergsen hat damals mit ihr auch den ersten Penta überhaupt in der LCS gemacht. Zwischendurch hieß es immer wieder: "Wenn XYZ genervt wird, wird Syndra DER Pick". Ich seh sie als einen Champ mit hohem Skillcap aber hoher Belohnung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. März 2014)

Kann mir wer erklären, was Katovice mit Fnatic macht?
Die spielen gefühlt 95% unter ihrem Niveau und 5% deutlich stärker, war letztes Jahr auch schon so!

Wer müsste sich bei der Aussage "Millenium spielt wie ein NA-Team" mehr beleidigt fühlen?


----------



## Teutonnen (14. März 2014)

Das Spiel gerade... LOL


----------



## killer196 (14. März 2014)

Whoa dat game;D


----------



## Teutonnen (14. März 2014)

MIL v FNC, nicht eins von mir^^


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. März 2014)

Ich bin endlich Silber 
War Bronze 1, wo ich eine Losing streak bekam und auf Bronze 3 abgestuft worden war. Dann war ich da ne weile, wo ich wirklicht nichts gegen die schlechte Teammates machen konnte, AFKler und Trolls überall. War dort für 40 Games gefangen. Jetzt habe ich es geschafft in 3 Tagen mich von Bronze 3 auf Silver 5 hochzuarbeiten und spiele mittlerweile gegen Silver 3 Leute


----------



## Xcravier (16. März 2014)

Dann hast du aber viel gespielt  wenn man nur gewinnt braucht man für eine Divsion 7-8 Spiele, also mindestens 7 Spiele pro Tag


----------



## Teutonnen (16. März 2014)

Fnatic hat gerade recht bitter auf's Maul bekommen... mal wieder  0-3 gegen KTB und das verdient ^.^


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. März 2014)

Wieviel Games das waren, weiß ichnicht aber schätze rund 25-30. Habe Freitag nachmittag auf Bronze 3 Promo für Bronze 2 angefangen, die ich auch nach 2 Wins gewonnen habe, Freitag Abends habe ich mich bis Bronze 2 mit ca 70 LP hochgearbeitet, gestern habe ich 1 Promo gefailt und dann die nächste gewonnen und mich dann auf Bronze 1 mit 12 LP gebracht und heute habe ich 11 Games gemacht wo ich auf Silber  gekommen bin, man muss dazu sagen dass ich in der Promo Glück hatte denn ich habe nicht gerade gut gespielt. Ich bekomme jetzt auf Silber weiterhin +26 pro Win und -14 pro Loss. 

Was ist euer Ziel diese Season? meiner ist erstmal Gold zu erreichen :p

Hat jemand Erfahrung wie sich League of Legends mit einem 21:9 Monitor spielt?


----------



## Teutonnen (16. März 2014)

Mein Ziel in League? Spass haben und mein Spiel verbessern. 

Ich hab noch nicht mal die Placement Matches gemacht. Ranked ist nicht so mein Ding, die Leute dort sind tendenziell _very toxic_ und ich muss mir sowas nicht antun. Wenn ich nen Haufen halbwüchsiger Obermotze sehen will, geh ich zum Bahnhof.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. März 2014)

Die schlimmste Teammates hatte ich bis jetzt in Bronze 2, dort war es nur rumgeflame, in Bronze 3 waren es eher AFKler und Leaver.
Ich merke aber jeden Tag wie ich mein Spielverhalten verbessere


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Fnatic hat gerade recht bitter auf's Maul bekommen... mal wieder  0-3 gegen KTB und das verdient ^.^


 
KTB ist auch ein starkes Team. Nicht umsonst gilt in der OGN: Wer die Bulltes raushaut, gewinnt das Ding. Immer noch eines der stärksten Teams in Korea, selbst wenn das der erste große Sieg für die ewigen Zweiten ist!


----------



## Xcravier (16. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ranked ist nicht so mein Ding, die Leute dort sind tendenziell very toxic und ich muss mir sowas nicht antun. Wenn ich nen Haufen halbwüchsiger Obermotze sehen will, geh ich zum Bahnhof.



Meiner Meinung nach ist es genau umgekehrt  ich spiele eigentlich nur noch ranked und meine Teammates sind meißtens immer voll nett, aber wenn ich ein normal game spiele gibt es immer mindestens einen der flamed, trolled oder leaved ^^, weswegen ich auch keine normals mehr Spiele.
Außerdem stört mich bei normals dieses "midmidmidmid first mid midmidmid" ziemlich  da macht es einfach keinen Spaß so zu spielen

Ich selber bin jetzt endlich Bronze 1 mit ca. 40 Pkt, und versuche jetzt Silber zu kommen, nachdem ich Bronze 5 eingestuft wurde .
In den letzten zwei Spielen habe ich Shaco mal wieder ausgegraben und übelst gecarried 
In meinem letzten Game habem die Gegner in der 20. min surrenderd, weil ich 15/2 stand xD
Ich habe direkt in Minute 4-5 first blood gemacht durch counterjungeln, und eine Minute später nochmal 2 kills, einen für Leblanc und einen für mich 

Und das beste kommt zum Schluss:
Nachdem das Spiel zuende war, habe ich gesehen, dass ich durch ein Mistery Gift meinen absoluten Lieblingsskin Kätzchen Katarina bekommen habe, den ich leider versäumt habe an Halloween zu kaufen <3


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. März 2014)

Wenn du Rengar gut spielen kannst, kannst du dich sehr schnell aus Bronze carrien, da du aus einem 5v5 schnell einen 5v4 machen kannst und die Tower schnell down bekommst :p
In 4 von 5 Spiele mit ihm war ich gefeedet und habe gewonnen 

Sehr viele Spiele die ich verliere, höre ich vorher immer so etwas wie "I'm a platin smurf".


----------



## meik19081999 (16. März 2014)

Ich habe momentan das gefühl riot trollt mich ^^
3 mal hatte ich in silber 3 99lp und heute habe ich es in die promo geschafft und dann wurde mein Account gehackt 
Es wurde mein vi skin zurückgegeben und einem anderen wurden mit den rp dragonslayer vayne geschenkt.
Naja hoffe mal das riot support schnell macht 
Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich manchmal silber 1- gold 3 spieler sehe, die schlechter als manche bronze spieler spielen und wunder mich dann wieso die so hoch sind in der league.
Mal schaun was aus meiner promo wird. Warscheinlich werde ich mit den größten trolls gematcht xD


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. März 2014)

Das die so hoch in der League sind hat einige Gründe wie z.B. Elo-Boosting oder Glück in den 10 ersten Promo Games 
Hoffe mal dass ich diese Woche auf Silber 4-3 komme


----------



## Xcravier (16. März 2014)

Irgendwie habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass, wenn man zu viele Spiele nacheinander gewinnt, man nicht stärkere Gegner sondern schlechtere Teammates bekommt xD


----------



## meik19081999 (16. März 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass, wenn man zu viele Spiele nacheinander gewinnt, man nicht stärkere Gegner sondern schlechtere Teammates bekommt xD


 
Kann schon sein aber ich habe gemerkt das meine teams in promos immer schlecht waren und auserhalb der promo weniger trolls da sind.
Ich kenne einen der war plat 5 und ist in bronze 2 gekommen weil er in fast jedem promo game einen afk hatte.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. März 2014)

Ja, bei mir ists auch so, dieses Wochesende hatte ich enige Winstreaks, aber nie über ner 4er-Winstreak


----------



## Xcravier (16. März 2014)

Bei mir ist es meißtens so, dass ich zuerst eine 6er winnstrike und dann wieder eine 4er loosestrike habe 
Aber wenigstens gewinnen ich mehr als ich verliere und habe einen winrate von über 50% 

Edit: am schönsten war es natürlich, als ich einmal meine gesammte Liste (mir fällt gerade das richtige Wort nicht ein ^^) nur mit Wins hatte


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. März 2014)

Wirst schon Silber schaffen xD Musst nur eine W/L Ratio von 50,01% um aufzusteigen :p


----------



## Xcravier (16. März 2014)

Ich habe schon seit ich Bronze 5 eingestuft worden bin eine Winrate von über 50% Prozent  

Ein Freund von mir hat 6/10 Spielen gewonnen und ist Bronze 5 eingestuft worden -.-


----------



## meik19081999 (16. März 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Wirst schon Silber schaffen xD Musst nur eine W/L Ratio von 50,01% um aufzusteigen :p


 
Irgendwann steigt er nichtmehr auf weil er zu wenig lp bekommt.
Wenn du mehr als 50% win rate hast kommst du hoch bis du eine negative hast.
Mein längster ein streak in rankrd war 10


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. März 2014)

Ich wurde Bronze 4 eingestuft und hatte ca 20 Losses mehr als Wins nach ner Zeit, mittlerweile stehe ich 81-85 und geht bergauf 
Wenn man nur eine W/L Ratio von genau 50% hat, dann muss man sich verbessern

Ich hatte 7/10 Games gewonnen und bin Bronze 4 eingestuft worden, könnte aber daran dass ich letze Season auf Silver 5 gekommen bin und dann ne 20+ Losestreak bekam, es war richtig frustrierend -.-


----------



## Teutonnen (16. März 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es genau umgekehrt  ich spiele eigentlich nur noch ranked und meine Teammates sind meißtens immer voll nett, aber wenn ich ein normal game spiele gibt es immer mindestens einen der flamed, trolled oder leaved ^^, weswegen ich auch keine normals mehr Spiele.
> Außerdem stört mich bei normals dieses "midmidmidmid first mid midmidmid" ziemlich  da macht es einfach keinen Spaß so zu spielen


 

KA, das Höchste, was ich bisher geschafft habe, war Silber 2 in Season 3. Nach den 10 Promo-Matches in Bronze 3 gestartet und dann als Jungler hochgespielt. Dann durfte ich wieder einrücken (Schweizer, yay ) und seither hab ich Rankeds nicht mehr probiert.

Mir fiel dabei extrem auf, dass die Leute in Bronze/Silber keinen Druck aufbauen können und die Gegner damit wieder zurück ins Spiel finden. Keine Rotationen für Tower oder andere Objectives, keine Roams, nix. Die spielen mit 3-0 und 50cs mehr immer noch stupide ihre Lane durch, lassen sich 2 Mal von deren Jungler ganken und die Lane steht wieder bei 0. 

Ich meine... Es muss ja nicht gerade so sein wie in den oberen Ligen, wo zwei Kills auf dem richtigen Spieler auf lange Sicht das Spiel entscheiden, aber wenigstens etwas


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. März 2014)

Ich hatte mir einige Ziele gesetzt, egal wie low der Gegner ist, solange ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass ich einen Tower Dive nicht zu schaffe, nicht zu diven. Immer alles warden und nie zu chasen. Und versuchen nach einem Gank, Damage an den Tower zu machen, denn die beiden Außentürmen regnerieren nicht. Und bis jetzt klappts  Ich versuche meinem durch Pings zu zeigen was die machen sollen
Ich finde das dümmste in Bronze, dass immer 5 Mid sein sollen. Während sie zu 4 Mid deffen kann einer Top/Bot pushen.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. März 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Ich finde das dümmste in Bronze, dass immer 5 Mid sein sollen. Während sie zu 4 Mid deffen kann einer Top/Bot pushen.


 
Wenn der Toplaner was taugt, ja. Ansonsten kann aus dem 4v5 ganz schnell mal ein 4v3 mid und 1v2 top werden, wenn der Gegner schnell rotiert und euer Top das nicht mitbekommt.

Andererseits - wenn dein Team hinten ist, dann MUSST du fast splitpushen, damit der Gegner die andere Lane deffen muss. Ansonsten wird der Tower Schritt für Schritt gesieged und sobald der tot ist gibt's nen 5v5 Teamfight, den ihr in der Regel dann verliert.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. März 2014)

Naja in Bronze sind die meisten zu dumm(nicht falsch verstehen) um zu merken, dass einer Splitpusht. Was ich auch dumm finde ist wenn der Gegner zu fünf mid pusht und alle  im Team ausser der Splitpusher tot sind und er gerade ein Tower macht. Dann finde ich es besser wenn er den Tower fertigpusht anstatt zu backen denn gedefft bekommt man es 1v5 auch nicht :p
Kann mich aber auch irren, bin ja auch nicht der beste :p

Was mich aber am meisten aufregt ist, wenn man 6-0 hinten ist, dann wollen viele schon surrendern und die ganze Moral des Teams sinkt in den Keller


----------



## hupschtupf (17. März 2014)

Bester Tipp, einfach alle am Anfang vom Game muten


----------



## Teutonnen (17. März 2014)

nö 1v5 ist sinnlos. Die können dich problemlos towerdiven und du bist auch als Shyvana in 2 Sekunden tot. Da spendest du nur nen Deathtimer und 300g. 
Wenn du weiter splitpushst, müssen die entweder recallen, um dich abzufangen oder das Game fertigpushen. Idealerweise holen sie dann den Inhib und du auch, womit ihr eigentlich nichts verloren habt ausser den 4 deaths.

Auf der anderen Seite... Wenn ich gerade 4 Kills geholt hätte, wäre mein nächstes Ziel zu 100% Baron, wenn der up ist und erst dann die Tower.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (17. März 2014)

Viele wissen nicht mal wozu der Baronbuff gut ist, die 40 AD/AP macht nicht den Baronbuff zu das was es ist sondern die 3% HPreg/sec und die 1%Manareg/sec und das schätzen viele nicht.
Man kann Teamfight starten, Damage hauen, weggehen und regnerieren und weiter draufkloppen. Das andere Team hat nicht die Möglichkeit sich schnell zu healen, außer sie backen.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. März 2014)

This und dann kannst du dir locker den Turm holen bzw. während dem ganzen Buff sollten eigentlich 2-3 Türme und je nach dem Inhibs kein Problem sein. Wenn jeder das rafft. 


Sprich, wenn Baron für einen Turm reicht, ist das in Bronze schon sehr gut


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (17. März 2014)

Solange man nicht ein Team hat, was nach dem Baron sofort gekillt wird und den Buff verliert weil sie wieder Solo umher laufen, ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung in Bronze


----------



## Teutonnen (17. März 2014)

jop. Wobei, wenn ich mir das recht überlege...

Wenn du gerade 4 getötet hast, würde ich gleich den Inhib holen und erst dann Baron. Tower spawnen nicht mehr und du hast auf der Lane gerade sowieso null Gegenwehr.


----------



## hupschtupf (17. März 2014)

inhib > nash

Nash kannste immernoch danach machen und die Gegner entweder baiten und warten bis die Lane mit den Superminions pusht oder Nash einfach for free machen


----------



## Klarostorix (17. März 2014)

bei mir läufts astrein momentan. war am Anfang von S4 deutlich negativ unterwegs (W/L-mäßig). Nun bin ich bei 61-50 und hab von den letzten 12 oder so nur 2 verloren. Gestern und heute mit 5 Wins am Stück von 0 auf 100LP durchgerusht.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. März 2014)

Auch wenns ein Doppelpost ist: Promo geschafft und nun das erste mal überhaupt in Silber III.


----------



## hupschtupf (17. März 2014)

Gratz 

Immer weiter, immer weiter


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (17. März 2014)

Hatte heute leider ziemlich schlechte Teammates, aber konnte mir noch 25 lp zusammenkratzen


----------



## Teutonnen (17. März 2014)

Und ich würd gern Lol spielen, kann aber nicht, weil der Client ständig Server status: undefined ausspuckt und der "Play"-Button ausgegraut ist.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (17. März 2014)

Ja, scheint gerade weltweit mit League of Legends keine Ahnung was die da machen, naja ich hoff ich bekomme Loss Prevented.


----------



## meik19081999 (17. März 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Ja, scheint gerade weltweit mit League of Legends keine Ahnung was die da machen, naja ich hoff ich bekomme Loss Prevented.


 
Der 4.4 patch soll ja kommen heute nacht falls ich es richtig mitbekommen habe.
Und dazu nochmals die normalen server probleme und alles ist down xD


----------



## Teutonnen (17. März 2014)

Mir ist lieber, dass die sich ordentlich Zeit nehmen und das Game dann wieder läuft als dass sie irgendwas hinrotzen und dann zwei Wochen lang jedes Spiel DC't^^


----------



## meik19081999 (17. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Mir ist lieber, dass die sich ordentlich Zeit nehmen und das Game dann wieder läuft als dass sie irgendwas hinrotzen und dann zwei Wochen lang jedes Spiel DC't^^


 
Ich spiele mein promo game hab übelste lags und 5 min später kommt erst loss prevented -.-   3. Mal schon so. Dann wird mein account gehackt und ich hatte 3mal 99lp.
Habe mitlerweile das gefühl riot trolld alle hart. Mein freund hat heute auch 99lp xD.
Und in promos bekomm ich die challenger bronze smurfs zu Gesicht :/


----------



## Xcravier (17. März 2014)

Nur so als Tipp um bei lol sich einzuloggen, wenn die Server Offline/Unavalable sind:
Mit dem Mauszeiger auf "Spielen" gehen, und dann mit der Tastatur "thereisnourflevel" eingeben. Dann könnt ihr wieder auf "Spielen" drücken und euch einloggen, falls es nur am Client liegt.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. März 2014)

WTF wie kommt man auf sowas Oo Aber danke vielmals für den Tipp!


----------



## hupschtupf (18. März 2014)

Den Tipp gibts schon ewig, aber wie er auch gesagt hat es funktioniert halt nur wenn´s am Client liegt und nicht wenn´s am Server liegt


----------



## Burn-s (18. März 2014)

Yeah,

ich hab es nun endlich geschafft  von Bronze 5 nach Silber bei ca W/L 50/24. Seitdem ich mich auf 2 Champs fokussiere läuft es Super.
Vi ist einfach nach dem kleinen Nerf immer noch sehr stark und wird bei mir zumindest kaum gebanned 

Faszinierend ist auch, dass ich die letzten 4 Rankes immer  1stPick war in mein DuoQ Partner 3rdPick war obwohl er immer eine Division über mir war/ist. Wie kommt es dazu ?


----------



## nulchking (18. März 2014)

Pick Ban order ist random wenn du "captain" der lobby bbist und du oder dein premade fp sind ist duautomatisch fp


----------



## meik19081999 (18. März 2014)

Burn-s schrieb:


> Yeah,
> 
> ich hab es nun endlich geschafft  von Bronze 5 nach Silber bei ca W/L 50/24. Seitdem ich mich auf 2 Champs fokussiere läuft es Super.
> Vi ist einfach nach dem kleinen Nerf immer noch sehr stark und wird bei mir zumindest kaum gebanned
> ...


 
Erstmal glückwunsch.
Vi wurde nicht generft es war ein buff für sie. Welcher im late und auch im early mehr bringt.
Normalwer weise konzentriet man sich auf eine lane und apielt diese immer. So ist es zumindes in diamand usw.
Des mit den picks ist so das wenn er jetzt first pick sein würde aber du ihn zum game eingeladen hast dann wirst du automatisch first pick.


----------



## Burn-s (18. März 2014)

Ok,
dann werd ihn weiterhin einladen, damit ich auch wohlmöglich auch immer Vi bekommen.
Ja meistens konzentriere ich mich auf die Botlane, da er so eigentlich nach der Laneingphase immer gefeedet ist.
Wen könnt ihr mir den so als alternativjungler empfehlen, mit dem man auch recht stark und gut "babysitten" kann ?


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (18. März 2014)

Ich könnte ausrasten heute von 4 Games 3x ein AFKler ._. Naja hab im ganzen nur 25 LP (wieder auf 0) verloren, hoffe mal dass ich das morgen nachhole.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. März 2014)

Ich konzentriere mich auf Rammus junge (nie gebannt und auch kaum vom Gegner gepickt), Nasus top oder Support (Leona, Thresh). Damit fahre ich seit einiger Zeit recht gut. Habe mir nun Zed und Zac gekauft. Zed, um auch eine Option für die Midlane zu haben und Zac ist einfach cool


----------



## Teutonnen (19. März 2014)

Ich spiel in der Regel Vi, Khazix, Lee oder Nocturne Jungle, bin aber auch etwas mid am üben und da gefallen mir Ziggs, Leblanc und Gragas recht gut. Zed wäre auch was, wenn ich den mal halbwegs spielen könnte und Yasuo hab ich erst 2x gespielt und entsprechend gesuckt.


----------



## hupschtupf (19. März 2014)

@Burn-s

Pantheon maybe ?


----------



## meik19081999 (19. März 2014)

Burn-s schrieb:


> Ok,
> dann werd ihn weiterhin einladen, damit ich auch wohlmöglich auch immer Vi bekommen.
> Ja meistens konzentriere ich mich auf die Botlane, da er so eigentlich nach der Laneingphase immer gefeedet ist.
> Wen könnt ihr mir den so als alternativjungler empfehlen, mit dem man auch recht stark und gut "babysitten" kann ?


 
Du könntest hecarim auszuprobieren.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. März 2014)

Darius scheint im Jungle auch recht ordentlich zu gehen. Irgendwie tu ich mich persönlich mit Tanks immer leichter als wenn ich squishy bin.


----------



## hupschtupf (19. März 2014)

Es geht alles recht ordentlich im Jungle ^^


----------



## Yellowbear (19. März 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Vi wurde nicht generft es war ein buff für sie. Welcher im late und auch im early mehr bringt.


 
Inwiefern war das bitte ein Buff? ^^ 
Sie kann jetzt nicht mehr so tanky bauen und trotzdem Schaden drücken. Und der Ulti wurde in mehreren Aspekten generft, v. a. der Cooldown ist jetzt auf Level 6 um 20 Sekunden länger.


----------



## meik19081999 (19. März 2014)

Es ist halt so das das scaling von den skills erhöht wurde das heist sie macht mehr dmg als davor und die ulti wurde halt nur von der knock uo zeit und dem cooldown generft. 
Find ich akzeptabel für den extra dmg den sie jetzt bekommt. Wenn sie jetzt auch mit full dmg gebuilded wird macht sie noch mehr dmg.
Und ich muss sagen das ich die ulti öfter als gap closer oder ingage benutz als dmg zu machen. Dazu hat man die q und e bzw die w


----------



## Yellowbear (19. März 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Es ist halt so das das scaling von den skills erhöht wurde das heist sie macht mehr dmg als davor


 
Hast du auch gesehen, dass der Grundschaden dafür verringert wurde? Vielleicht skaliert sie jetzt besser mit Damage, aber im Early Game, wo man noch keine Items hat, ist sie dadurch eindeutig schwächer. Deswegen versteh ich deine Schlussfolgerung nicht, dass ihr Early jetzt stärker wäre.


----------



## meik19081999 (19. März 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Hast du auch gesehen, dass der Grundschaden dafür verringert wurde? Vielleicht skaliert sie jetzt besser mit Damage, aber im Early Game, wo man noch keine Items hat, ist sie dadurch eindeutig schwächer. Deswegen versteh ich deine Schlussfolgerung nicht, dass ihr Early jetzt stärker wäre.


 
Lvl 1 dmg auf q wurde nicht generft aber trotzdem besser scaling.
Dann base dmg bei level 2? Oder welches level auch immer wurde von 80 auf 75 runtergenerft.
Kleine rechnung:
(Start ad 85)
75+0,8×85> 80+0,7×85
Bei voll geladener q:
150+1,6×85> 160+1,4×85


Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt den unterschied. Und je höher dein ad  umso besser ist die q egal ob lvl 1 oder 18
Ich habe auch schon alles durchgerechnet. 
Dann wegen der ulti als nerf.
Lvl 6 vorher: 130sec
Lvl 6 nachher: 150sec

Auf level 6 ca 30% cdr mit brutalizer, jun item und bluebuff.

130-0,7×130=91
150-0,7×150=105
Umgefähr 15 sec unterschied welchr man kaum bemerken wird. Vi wurde mehr gebufft als generft. Wenn du willst rechne alles nochmal nach.

Falls du es nicht verstehst frag nochmal nach dann erklär ich es dir ausführlicher.

Gruß


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. März 2014)

Du weißt schon, dass Vi mit _Bonus-_AD Skaliert?
In so fern stimmen deine Rechnungen nicht!


----------



## meik19081999 (20. März 2014)

Vi
steht hier nichts davon bei der q nur die w und die ulti.
also sollten meine rechnungen trotzdem stimmen ^^
oder steht des irgendwo anders?
oder wird des mit zusätzlicher angriffsschaden gemeint?
Edit: habe grad auf der englischen seite geschaut. Ja du hast recht.
ich rechne mir alles nochmal durch ^^

also  generft: 75+0,8x35=103 
        davor:  80+0,7x35=104,5
ein unterschied von 1,5 am anfang vom game bei kurz geladener q
       generft: 150+1,6x35=206
        davor:  160+1,4x35=209
ein unterschied von 3 dmg auch am anfang vom game blos mit voll geladener q.
kein so großer unterschied. ich lag damit falsch das sie im early stärker ist abr sie ist nicht umbeding schwächer.

Wieviel bonus ad hat man den im late game ca?
mit 150 bonus ad ist die rechnung dann so: 
min q:
vor nerf: 170+0,7x150=275
nach nerf: 150+0,8x150=270
Max q:
vor nerf: 340+1,4x150=550
nach nerf: 300+1,6x150=540
das heist bei normalen vi build merkt man den unterschied vom dmg nicht umbedingt aber sie ist etwas schwächer.
wenn man wiederrum vi mit glass canon spielt gleicht es sich aus. denken wir uns das sie 250 bonus ad hat.
min q:
vor nerf: 170+0,7x250=345
nach nerf: 150+0,8x250=350
max q:
vor nerf: 340+1,4x250=690
nach nerf: 300+1,6x250=700
Vi mit mehr bonus ad ist jetzt stärker und normales vi build ist schwächer. So sehr jetzt auch wieder nicht. da sind sogar die paar sekunden auf der ult mehr schon schlimmer 
hoffe das die rechnung jetzt stimmt


----------



## Leckrer (22. März 2014)

Kennt ihr die Leute, die übelst mad werden, wenn man sie nur einmal kritisiert? (achtung Insider)


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Hey hör auf, mich zu kritisieren, sonst geh ich feeden.


----------



## hupschtupf (22. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Hey hör auf, mich zu kritisieren, sonst geh ich feeden.


 
Die meisten feeden dabei ehh schon


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Lol in a nutshell:


			
				Renekton schrieb:
			
		

> LOL FEEDERRRR STFU NOOB REPORTEDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xcravier (22. März 2014)

ICH BIN ENDLICH SILBER DDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Klarostorix (22. März 2014)

ich bin bald Silber II


----------



## meik19081999 (22. März 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> ich bin bald Silber II



Ich auch bald


----------



## Klarostorix (22. März 2014)

bist schon in den Promos?


----------



## meik19081999 (22. März 2014)

Natürlich


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (22. März 2014)

Bin jetzt Silber IV


----------



## adon67 (23. März 2014)

Ich war auch silber IV bin jeztzt aber wieder V


----------



## Klarostorix (23. März 2014)

In der ersten Promo den Sprung nach Silber II geschafft.


----------



## meik19081999 (23. März 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> In der ersten Promo den Sprung nach Silber II geschafft.


 
Ich vorhin auch ^^
War meine 3 promo xD
Naja ging schnell


----------



## Klarostorix (23. März 2014)

hab das erste zwar verloren (Yolo-Q) und dann die letzten beiden mit meinem üblichen Duo-Partner gewonnen. Rammus ist einfach ein Monster


----------



## Xcravier (23. März 2014)

Ich glaube Riot will mich echt trollen, ich habe 99 Lp -.-


----------



## meik19081999 (23. März 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich glaube Riot will mich echt trollen, ich habe 99 Lp -.-


 
Willkommen im club xD
Hatte ich in silber 3 3 mal


----------



## Xcravier (23. März 2014)

Doof daran ist auch, dass die mmr von einem dadurch höher wird, da man ein Spiel mehr gewinnen muss, und man schwierigere Gegner bekommt, aber man nicht weiter in der Liga aufsteigt


----------



## meik19081999 (23. März 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Doof daran ist auch, dass die mmr von einem dadurch höher wird, da man ein Spiel mehr gewinnen muss, und man schwierigere Gegner bekommt, aber man nicht weiter in der Liga aufsteigt


 
Höhere mmr ist besser. Meisten bekommst du weniger trolls xD
Ich freu mich immrr über mmr


----------



## Xcravier (23. März 2014)

Stimmt, vor ein paar Spielen hatte ich so welche Trolls im Team -.-
Es fing an mit drei völlig useless bans, und geflame im Chatroom.
Weiter ging es dann mit einer feedenden Irelia auf der Top lane gegen Jax, woraufhin unser Volibear angefangen hat zu flamen, und sich wie ein 6-Jähriges Kind benommen hat. Er hat uns zuerst auf Spanisch oder so alle beleidigt, und dann nie mehr geholfen, selbst wenn direkt neben ihm ein Teamfight war, hat er einfach weiter in seinem Jungle gefarmt, und uns alle immer weiter geflamed, und Lügen in den "alle-chat" geschrieben, damit uns die Gegner reporten -.-
Wegen so welchen Leuten macht das Spielen manchmal keinen Spaß mehr ^^


----------



## meik19081999 (23. März 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Stimmt, vor ein paar Spielen hatte ich so welche Trolls im Team -.-
> Es fing an mit drei völlig useless bans, und geflame im Chatroom.
> Weiter ging es dann mit einer feedenden Irelia auf der Top lane gegen Jax, woraufhin unser Volibear angefangen hat zu flamen, und sich wie ein 6-Jähriges Kind benommen hat. Er hat uns zuerst auf Spanisch oder so alle beleidigt, und dann nie mehr geholfen, selbst wenn direkt neben ihm ein Teamfight war, hat er einfach weiter in seinem Jungle gefarmt, und uns alle immer weiter geflamed, und Lügen in den "alle-chat" geschrieben, damit uns die Gegner reporten -.-
> Wegen so welchen Leuten macht das Spielen manchmal keinen Spaß mehr ^^


 
Achja das ist so. Rege mich auch manchmal über trolls aus aber naja es ist nunmal so.
Dafür bekommst du später auch gute spiele in dein team


----------



## Klarostorix (23. März 2014)

habe schon lange keine Trolls mehr im team gehabt.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

dann solltest du dich von mir fernhalten


----------



## hupschtupf (23. März 2014)

Letztens den geilsten Spieler gesehn ever... Stats: 0/103/0 und trozdem gewonnen ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Das passiert, wenn die Leute das Spielziel nicht begreifen und es als Team Deathmatch spielen.


----------



## hupschtupf (24. März 2014)

YO, aber schon ziemlich lustig ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Kennt das wer:
Brasil 5v5 tier list - League of Legends Community


MORDEKAISER ES NUMERO UNO HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE 


€: Erstes Spiel mit Orianna...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Vergesst die Coop-Spiele, hab die Champs erst neu gekauft und mal angespielt. Dafür geh ich nicht gleich in normale Spiele, sonst feede ich nur und versaue 4 Leuten den Nachmittag.)


----------



## Xooley (25. März 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Stimmt, vor ein paar Spielen hatte ich so welche Trolls im Team -.-
> Es fing an mit drei völlig useless bans, und geflame im Chatroom.
> Weiter ging es dann mit einer feedenden Irelia auf der Top lane gegen Jax, woraufhin unser Volibear angefangen hat zu flamen, und sich wie ein 6-Jähriges Kind benommen hat. Er hat uns zuerst auf Spanisch oder so alle beleidigt, und dann nie mehr geholfen, selbst wenn direkt neben ihm ein Teamfight war, hat er einfach weiter in seinem Jungle gefarmt, und uns alle immer weiter geflamed, und Lügen in den "alle-chat" geschrieben, damit uns die Gegner reporten -.-
> Wegen so welchen Leuten macht das Spielen manchmal keinen Spaß mehr ^^


 
Nur mal so als Tipp nebenbei, wenn du schon im Chatroom siehst dass du einen Troll im Team hast, dann am besten gleich leaven. Du verlierst dadurch zwar ganz wenig LP, aber MMR ist nun mal wichtiger als LP. Wenn du das spiel im Chatroom verlässt, bleibt dein MMR gleich. Bei einem Troll ist das Spiel meist eh schon verloren und dann kannst du dir die Zeit sparen. Mit der höhreren MMR bekommst du auch mehr LP für nen Sieg was die verlorenen LP durchs leaven wieder wegmachen sollte.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. März 2014)

So eine epische Szene gerade eben: die Gegner wollen zu fünft unseren ersten Mid-Tower pushen, und da sind nur Mundo und ich (Rammus). Ein Taunt und schon stürzen alle unter unseren Tower, um den verspotteten Kassadin zu retten. Das Ergebnis: 4 Gegner tot, Mundo und ich stehen noch


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

Mundo no care enemies. Mundo go where he pleases! 



Ich hatte so eine Erfahrung heute im ARAM. Die hatten ein rein physisches Team gezogen und ich mit Ninja Tabis, Randuins, Sunfire, Warmogs, Atmas und Thornmail war absolut immun gegen die. 

Am Ende konnte ich in 4 Gegner marschieren und den Nexus soloen. Nach 1/2 mal die Ulti angeschmissen und die konnten nicht mal den Heal runterhauen


----------



## Klarostorix (28. März 2014)

Warmogs in aram? Außerdem ist Geistersicht Pflicht, auch wenn alle AD sind.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

kA wie das Teil dort heisst... Ich bin zu sehr an TT gewohnt


----------



## Klarostorix (28. März 2014)

Warmogs gibt's doch in Aram gar nicht!?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

Jap, ich weiss nur nicht, wie das Gegenstück im ARAM heisst.


----------



## meik19081999 (28. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Jap, ich weiss nur nicht, wie das Gegenstück im ARAM heisst.


 
Du meinst Overlord's bloodmail oder?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

Kann sein. War auch eigentlich unnötig, die sind so schon an ~350 Armor verzweifelt, weil keiner ArPen gekauft hat.
Mein ganzes Team bestand ausser mir aus carries, die Gegner haben einfach AD gebaut.


----------



## Cinnayum (31. März 2014)

Gestern hatte ich einen Thresh in Dom, der hatte sich in 10 Minuten *irgendwie* 600 Armor "erkugelt".

Da ging mit selbst mit ArP-Runen, Last Whisper und Black Cleaver nix mehr.


----------



## Xcravier (31. März 2014)

Wie geht denn das ... 6-mal Dornenpanzer oder was o.O ?


----------



## Teutonnen (31. März 2014)

Ninja Tabis, Thornmail, Randuins und Sunfire geben zusammen 25+100+70+45=240 Rüstung. 

Thresh@18 hat 18 Rüstung.
Mit Tank-Mastieries und -Runen kommen nochmal etwa 25 dazu und 5% Bonusrüssi, also noch einmal etwa 15.
Gibt für mich knapp 300. Dann bräuchte Thresh folglich ~400 Seelen, um auf 600 Rüssi zu kommen Ô_o


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2014)

URF BEST GAMEMODE EVER xD

Macht einfach so viel Fun, erstmal perma spielen und auf rankeds pupsen


----------



## Cinnayum (1. April 2014)

Da stand ohne Witz 600+ Armor. Der hat einfach unter *meinem* Tower gestanden und mich in Seelenruhe zerhackt.
Seelen geben in Dom mehr Stats seit dem letzten Patch. Da ist Riot wohl etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.

Mit dem Laternenschild und der Verlangsamung war als AD einfach kein Schaden an dem möglich...


----------



## Teutonnen (1. April 2014)

April Fool level: over 9000!


----------



## nulchking (7. April 2014)

Ich bin "gefangen" in einem Ranked Game. Wir sind grade am gewinnen und dann schmieren die Server anscheinend wieder ab, die ganze Zeit attempting to reconnect, könnte kotzen


----------



## Jahai (7. April 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ich bin "gefangen" in einem Ranked Game. Wir sind grade am gewinnen und dann schmieren die Server anscheinend wieder ab, die ganze Zeit attempting to reconnect, könnte kotzen


 
Jetzt sogar schon am Montag? Dachte das gehört nur am Wochenende dazu


----------



## Yellowbear (7. April 2014)

Jahai schrieb:


> Jetzt sogar schon am Montag? Dachte das gehört nur am Wochenende dazu



"All day, every day!" ist das berüchtigte Motto von EUW.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. April 2014)

Ich wollte eigentlich wieder mal mit Rankeds anfangen, irgendwie kann ich mich aber nie dazu durchringen, die Placement-Matches mal anzugehen.


----------



## sHagooN (8. April 2014)

Im Ranked hochzukommen ist eh reine Glückssache...


----------



## marvinj (8. April 2014)

Kommt immer auf dein Team an. Ich hatte das PEch, oft Schnarchnase abzubekommen und habe letztendlich mit dem Game aufgehört.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. April 2014)

Deshalb habe ich bis jetzt nur Normals gespielt. Solo-Q ist sowieso Yolo-Q, ich rege mich aber weit weniger über die Inkompetenz anderer Leute auf, wenn es keine Ranked-Spiele sind 

Oh und nur damit wir uns verstehen: Mich nerven auch Feeder/AFKer/Rager im Gegnerteam - ein ausgeglichenes Spiel ist viel interessanter als ein 25-Minuten-5v4-Stomp.


----------



## marvinj (8. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich bis jetzt nur Normals gespielt. Solo-Q ist sowieso Yolo-Q, ich rege mich aber weit weniger über die Inkompetenz anderer Leute auf, wenn es keine Ranked-Spiele sind
> 
> Oh und nur damit wir uns verstehen: Mich nerven auch Feeder/AFKer/Rager im Gegnerteam - ein ausgeglichenes Spiel ist viel interessanter als ein 25-Minuten-5v4-Stomp.


 
Wahre Worte. Selbst wenn man nen geiles Spiel, welches 45 Minuten dauert verliert, hat es dennoch spaß gemacht, und das ist worum es ja eigentlich geht. Keiner hat Lust auf AFKler und Feeder. Solange Rager gut spielen (würden), würde es mich nicht jucken. Naja seis drum, das Game ist nichtmal mehr installiert :/


----------



## hupschtupf (11. April 2014)

Naja Ranked ist nicht wirklich ne Glückssache, wenn man gut genug ist kommt man von allein hoch. Klar gibt es manchmal Games die man nicht gewinnen kann, aber das kommt einfach vor. Wenn man nicht hochkommt sollte man sich vielleicht erstmal selber Nase fassen und schauen was man selber verbessern kann statt sich über andere aufzuregen.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. April 2014)

Oh, das "mad 'cause bad"-Argument mal wieder - wenn alles Andere fehlgeschlagen ist. 

Nur mal als Gedankenexperiment: Würde es dir Spass machen, wenn du ALLE Spiele gewinnen würdest, weil IMMER wer im Gegnerteam AFK ist? 
Es geht hier weniger um das "zu schlecht" sondern auf das "von vorneherein unfair" und zwar auf beide Seiten.
Solche Spiele sind von Minute 1 an entschieden, wenn man von etwa  gleichem Skill-Level der Spieler ausgeht und mir würde das irgendwann zu  blöd werden.

Sowas nennt sich "positive Stimulation" und dieses Phänomen tritt auf, wenn du eine Herausfoderung gemeistert hast, welche für dich anspruchsvoll war. Um es banaler auszudrücken: Wenn eine Sache keine Herausforderung bietet, wird sie langweilig.


----------



## hupschtupf (15. April 2014)

Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit "mad 'cause bad" zu tun. Es geht einfach darum, dass die meisten Spieler einfach denken sie sind soooo gut. Sie schauen dann meistens ehh nur auf die Mitspieler und wie schlecht diese doch sind. Sie schauen aber (meistens) nicht auf sich selber, ob sie denn nicht was falsch gemacht haben (und ja es macht jeder immer was falsch). Genau darum geht es wenn sich die Spieler einfach nur auf sich konzentrieren würden und versuchen würden ihre fehler zu finden und nicht die der Mitspieler, dann würde erstens weniger geflamed und zweitens würde die Spieler auch besser werden.

Srsly Gold ist auf jedenfall für die meistens Spieler drin egal wie "schlecht" sie sind, wenn sie gewillt sind etwas an ihrem eigenen Spiel zu verbessern.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. April 2014)

Ja, die meisten Spieler glauben, mindestens nach Plat zu gehören.... Aber was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Xcravier (16. April 2014)

Hmmm ... ich bin gestern wieder auf Silber 4 abgestiegen. Ich glaube ich sollte mal wieder in ranked wirklich Champions spielen die ich auch wirklich kann, und nicht immer irgendeinen zufällig auswählen xD


----------



## Teutonnen (16. April 2014)

Kommt drauf an, wie ernst du dich nimmst und was deine Ambitionen sind.

EDIT:
Bestes Video ever 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ycbK2REik14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leckrer (18. April 2014)

Findet den Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir hätten FAST verloren.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. April 2014)

B5? Ne is klar O_o


----------



## Teutonnen (26. April 2014)

Sagt mal, hat irgendjemnd von euch ne Idee, wie man nen fed Jax klein bekommt?
Ich spiele in der Regel ADC oder Jungle, im Moment vermutlich auf Bronze/Silber-Niveau (), was wohl auch nicht zur Lösung beiträgt.
Was ich im Moment am liebsten spiele ist Caitlyn und Vayne¨(mit Lucian komm ich noch net klar) als AD sowie Nocturne im Jungle.

Mein Problem ist jetzt: Wenn man mal einen Goldlead hat, wird der meist sehr zögerlich umgesetzt (wenig Map-pressure, Fraghunter, "ich will 6 items"-Leute usw.), also selbst wenn ich jungle spiele, den Jax vier, fünf mal erfolgreich ganke und unseren Top feede, kommt irgendwann der Punkt, an dem Jax trotzdem kaum noch aufzuhalten ist.


Gibt es da irgendwas, das man dagegen machen kann? 
Ich hab schon einiges ausprobiert, aber entweder bin ich zu schlecht oder es passt einfach nicht. 

Was ich schon probiert habe:
1. Lucian mit Black Cleaver und LW (die Ult auf Jax, sobald er reinspringt -> instant 52% armor shred) - könnte man vieleicht noch mit J4 oder Wukong kombinieren
2. Teemo + CDR + Rylai's (Slow + Blind forever)
3. Nami (wegen dem CC)


----------



## floh315 (26. April 2014)

Malphite, mehrere randuins frozen heart im team. Und man brauch nen tank oder supp der fuer einen peelen kann


----------



## meik19081999 (26. April 2014)

floh315 schrieb:


> Malphite, mehrere randuins frozen heart im team. Und man brauch nen tank oder supp der fuer einen peelen kann


 
sowas wie peelen gibts in dem elo leider selten :/
aber jax muss sofort cc'ed werden und dann erstmal weg.
wenn dann als ganzes team auf ihn und dann game enden oder so.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. April 2014)

floh315 schrieb:


> Malphite, mehrere randuins frozen heart im team.


hmm joa muss ich mal probieren. 



floh315 schrieb:


> Und man brauch nen tank oder supp der fuer einen peelen kann


In Bronze? Da haste bessere Chancen, nen Lottosechser zu holen.


----------



## floh315 (26. April 2014)

Ich hab nur gesagt was zu machen ist und nicht was moeglich ist ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (27. April 2014)

Funktioniert ziemlich gut mit Malphite, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (3. Mai 2014)

Wie seit ihr mitterweile mit dem Ranking?

Bin endlich Silber 3 nach 6 fehlgeschlagene Promotions xD
Aber bereits wieder bei 68 LP


----------



## Jahai (7. Mai 2014)

2 Lucian Games, 2 Pentakills, fängt super an der Abend


----------



## killer196 (10. Mai 2014)

YES endlich silber


----------



## hupschtupf (10. Mai 2014)

gratz ^^


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (11. Mai 2014)

Bin mittlerweile Silber 2, geht bergauf mit mir


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Mai 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Wie seit ihr mitterweile mit dem Ranking?



Silber 3, 19LP (hab erst 1 Spiel nach den Promos gespielt).

Hab ein paar nette Leute aus Dota 2 kennen gelernt, die sich gerade auf 30 hochspielen und ich helf ihnen dabei, von daher geht's da im Moment nicht mehr weiter im Ranking - Die Tendenz ist aber steigend, hab heute mit einem dieser Leute zusammen ne Gold4-Botlane zerlegt (T1 down, 3-0 kills, 45cs lead bei 15 min), also dürfte da noch gut was drin sein.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (12. Mai 2014)

Bin fast silber 1, aber die meisten Gold 5-4 Spieler sind sowieso nicht die besten.

Mir ist gerade etwas ungwöhnliches geschehen. Ich gewinne immer +20 LP und verliere 17 LP. Aber jetzt habe ich ein Game verloren, jeder Silber 2 - Gold 5 und verliere 22 LP, was eigentlich heißen würde das meine MMR zu niedrig ist. Jedoch gewinne ich das nächste und hab mich gewundert warum jeder Silber 5-2 war und habe jedoch wieder 20 LP gekommen. Warum habe ich in diesem eine Game 22 LP verloren? Es war keine Losestreak.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht hatten die Gegner alle eine niedrigere MMR gehabt und du "solltest" dieses Spiel gewinnen? kA wie RIOT da rechnet.


----------



## MyArt (13. Mai 2014)

Naja habe es mittlerweile doch recht schnell zu Gold geschafft und befinde mich schon wieder in der Promo zu 4...

Ist also alles drin  Trotz trolle


----------



## hupschtupf (13. Mai 2014)

bin mittlerweile auf Platin 5 gedropt weil ich ca. 3 Monate kein ranked mehr gemacht hab ^^


----------



## killer196 (13. Mai 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> YES endlich silber



Silber 4... läuft bei mir


----------



## KnackRackBistro (13. Mai 2014)

Von Silber 3 wieder auf silber 5 herabgestuft... noch ein verlorenes spiel und ich bin bronze 1

vielleicht sollte ich es ne zeit lang mit den rankeds lassen :/


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Mai 2014)

Ich könnte grad wieder meine komplette Bude zerlegen, dafür weiss ich jetzt aber wieder, warum ich von AD auf Mid gewechselt bin. Da versaut dir wenigstens kein Schimpanse das Matchup. -.-

Caitlyn Annie vs Vayne Blitzcrank, ich spiel die Cait.
Das Übliche halt: Jedes Mal, wenn die Vayne einen CS holt, gibt's von mir 1-2 AA rein und nach 5 Minuten war die 2x back, bei 10 min hatte sie 37 cs und ich knapp 80, Kills gab's noch keine und deren Tower war etwa bei 1/3 HP. Dann fängt die Annie an, die beiden unter dem Tower zu diven "becuz we so ahead we go keel dem". 
2 Minuten später stand die Vayne 3-0, der Blitz 0-0-3 und die Annie war 4 lvl hinterher. Joa, klasse ne, we so stronk we kill them gg easy.
Tjoa, dann kam halt recht bald der Punkt, an dem du als Cait mit Berserker/Vamp/BF/Pickaxe gegen ne Vayne mit Botrk und Zeal stehst und einfach nur noch zerlegt wirst.


----------



## Xcravier (14. Mai 2014)

In welchem Elo-Bereich spielst du denn?


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (14. Mai 2014)

Klingt nach Bronze/Low Silver.
Momentan promo für Silber 1


----------



## Xcravier (14. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gerade in Promo für Silber 3 ...
1. Spiel: mal wieder ein afk wie in jeder Promo und deswegen verloren -.-


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Mai 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> In welchem Elo-Bereich spielst du denn?


 
Ich bin Silber 3, die Annie war Bronze 4, deren Vayne war Silber 1 und der Blitzcrank Silber 5.




GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Klingt nach Bronze/Low Silver.


Jop, wobei ich da langsam von wegkomme.




GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Momentan promo für Silber 1


 Halt dich bloss von mir fern, ich ziehe im Moment Trolle geradezu magisch an xD Hatte diese Woche noch kein einziges Spiel ohne Leaver, Troll oder Alle-Anderen-sind-Schuld-Feeder (sowas wie 0-9/10min und solchen Kinderkram wie "jungler nub y no gank me fuk ur mommy").



Naja, ich problere mittlerweile, die Wave eher bei unserem Tower zu halten, statt sie zu deren Tower zu pushen. Damit "schenke" ich dem Gegner zwar ein paar Minions, aber wenigstens kann dann mein Mitspieler keine stumpfsinnigen Towerdives durchziehen und in der Elo gibt es immer wieder Möglichkeiten, Farmrückstände wieder aufzuholen. 

Irgendwie löst dieses "Gegner zurückdrücken" bei den Leuten immer das Gefühl aus, viel Stärker als der Gegner zu sein, wenn man es genau genommen überhaupt nicht ist (sondern es dadurch, dass der Gegner CS und XP verliert, in 5 Minuten erst sein wird) - im Gegenteil, wenn man den Gegner zum Tower gepusht hat, muss man höllisch aufpassen, nicht auf einmal den Jungler hinter sich zu haben und zwei Kills zu feeden.

Soweit denken die meisten Leute in Bronze/Silber selten. Vielleicht sind die Jungler auch einfach zu wenig geistesgegenwärtig, solche Gelegenheiten (rechtzeitig!) zu nutzen?


----------



## mrtvu (15. Mai 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> ... ich ziehe im Moment Trolle geradezu magisch an xD Hatte diese Woche noch kein einziges Spiel ohne Leaver, Troll oder Alle-Anderen-sind-Schuld-Feeder (sowas wie 0-9/10min und solchen Kinderkram wie "jungler nub y no gank me fuk ur mommy").
> ...



Mein Main ist Jungler und diese unnötigen Komentare von den Feedern auf den Lanes kenne ich nur zu gute, vor allem von den schlechten ADCs. Anstatt dass die freundlich rechtszeitig um Hilfe bitten, fangen sie zum Flammen an, nachdem sie bereits mehrmals kräftig gefeedet haben.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Mai 2014)

Ne Lane zu ganken, wenn der Laner auf weniger als 25% HP ist, resultiert in der Regel in einem Doublekill für den Gegner, das lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Xcravier (15. Mai 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Irgendwie löst dieses "Gegner zurückdrücken" bei den Leuten immer das Gefühl aus, viel Stärker als der Gegner zu sein, wenn man es genau genommen überhaupt nicht ist (sondern es dadurch, dass der Gegner CS und XP verliert, in 5 Minuten erst sein wird) - im Gegenteil, wenn man den Gegner zum Tower gepusht hat, muss man höllisch aufpassen, nicht auf einmal den Jungler hinter sich zu haben und zwei Kills zu feeden.
> 
> Soweit denken die meisten Leute in Bronze/Silber selten. Vielleicht sind die Jungler auch einfach zu wenig geistesgegenwärtig, solche Gelegenheiten (rechtzeitig!) zu nutzen?



Wenn man gut gewarded hat, kann man eigentlich auch pushen ohne Angst vor dem  Jungler zu haben 
Das einzige Problem sind dann halt die "besonders schlauen" Supports oder Jungler aus dem eigenen Team die dann Towerdiven wollen ^^


----------



## Zureh (15. Mai 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ne Lane zu ganken, wenn der Laner auf weniger als 25% HP ist, resultiert in der Regel in einem Doublekill für den Gegner, das lohnt sich einfach nicht.


 
Das sehe ich anders. Mit 25% HP kann der Laner den gegner evtl. sogar baiten (z.B. Mitte: Ich habe 25% HP und renne extre ein wenig zu weit nach vorne links. Mein Jungler wartet links im Busch. Der gegnerische Laner will mich dann chasen und ich renne in den Busch -> 2v1 im Busch und man hat die Sicherheit, dass der gegnerische Jungler nicht dort im Busch steht, weil ja der eigene da steht )

(Diamond 1, 72 LP)


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Mai 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Mit 25% HP kann der Laner den gegner evtl. sogar baiten (z.B. Mitte: Ich habe 25% HP und renne extre ein wenig zu weit nach vorne links. Mein Jungler wartet links im Busch. Der gegnerische Laner will mich dann chasen und ich renne in den Busch -> 2v1 im Busch und man hat die Sicherheit, dass der gegnerische Jungler nicht dort im Busch steht, weil ja der eigene da steht )
> 
> (Diamond 1, 72 LP)



Ich spiele auch des öfteren Jungle und ich probier bei Top und Bot immer über lane zu ganken weil es da am wenigsten erwartet wird.
Bei der mid sage ich auch immer die sollen baiten. Aber leider können das viele nicht erfolgreich :/


----------



## Zureh (15. Mai 2014)

Ich kann nur den Tipp geben, nicht so sehr auf die Fehler von anderen Spielern zu achten (welchen man wahrscheinlich nach dem Spiel eh nie wieder begegnen wird), sondern eher auf die eigenen. Es liegt ja nicht an den Mitspielern, dass man irgendwo in Silber rumdaddelt, sondern an einem selbst.

Ich mache es z.B. so, dass ich auch von Leuten, die einen total beleidigen versuche zu lernen. Wenn euch jemand flamet, dass ihr nicht gankt, dann überlegt ernsthaft, ob ihr nicht wirklich hättet ganken sollen. Wenn jemand flamed, dass ihr an Krebs sterben sollt weil ihr statt direkt zum Drachen zu gehen noch die Mitte gefarmt habt, dann überlegt, ob ihr nicht wirklich direkt zum Drachen hättet gehen sollen. 

Auch Spieler, die beleidigen oder schlechter sind als ihr, können euch eure Fehler aufzeigen.

Jeder hat mal ein schlechtes Spiel, ich habe auch mal ein schlechtes Spiel und wenn ich dann trotzdem einem anderen Spieler sage, dass er das und das hätte besser machen können, dann ist bei vielen die Reaktion einfach nur "You feed the enemy and then give me tips? l2p omg". Dabei haben sie selbst auch einen Fehler gemacht, aber weil man selbst ja im Moment noch schlechter ist kann es garnicht sein, dass man einen Fehler sieht, die der vermeintlich bessere Spieler nicht sieht. 

Und noch ein letzter Tipp: Motzt die Leute, die feeden, nicht an. Es sind auch nur Menschen wie ihr, und sie werden garantiert nicht besser spielen wenn sie auch noch vom Team davon runtergemacht werden. Außerdem habt ihr selbst auch mal Tage, an denen ihr einfach nur feedet. Versucht dann eher, den Spielern zu helfen. Sei es durch Ganks oder einfach nur durch Tipps. Und wenn diese die Tipps nicht annehmen, dann egal, denn: Ihr habt immerhin etwas dazu beigetragen, dass er/sie die Lane nicht mehr so hart verliert -> Die Gewinnchancen für das Spiel erhöhen sich. Ist das dann besser oder schlechter, als seine Wut am Spieler auszulassen? 

PS: Ich flame auch gerne rum, aber nur, indem ich meinen PC anschreie! Da kann man Wut ablassen und sich doch aufregen, wie schlecht der Renekton jetzt schon wieder ist. Aber im Chat solltet ihr IMMER nett bleiben und evtl. Tipps geben.

LG Zureh


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Mai 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Ich kann nur den Tipp geben, nicht so sehr auf die Fehler von anderen Spielern zu achten (welchen man wahrscheinlich nach dem Spiel eh nie wieder begegnen wird), sondern eher auf die eigenen. Es liegt ja nicht an den Mitspielern, dass man irgendwo in Silber rumdaddelt, sondern an einem selbst.
> 
> Ich mache es z.B. so, dass ich auch von Leuten, die einen total beleidigen versuche zu lernen. Wenn euch jemand flamet, dass ihr nicht gankt, dann überlegt ernsthaft, ob ihr nicht wirklich hättet ganken sollen. Wenn jemand flamed, dass ihr an Krebs sterben sollt weil ihr statt direkt zum Drachen zu gehen noch die Mitte gefarmt habt, dann überlegt, ob ihr nicht wirklich direkt zum Drachen hättet gehen sollen.
> 
> ...


 
Mit diesem Ganzen Text hast du Recht.
Ich sehe es eigentlich auch so aber leider schaffe ich es nicht immer meine fehler zu sehen :/
Ich weis aber immer öfter wieso *Ich* verloren hab und nciht wieso ich wegen den anderen verloren hab ^^


----------



## Zureh (15. Mai 2014)

Kannst ja mal bei den "High-Elo" Spielen zugucken, die auf der Startseite gezeigt werden. Da kannst du dir sicherlich einiges abgucken und das bringt mehr, als Pro Matches zu gucken, weil man da einfach den Großteil garnicht versteht. Außerdem finde ich Guides immer sehr informativ. Diese lese ich mir so gut wie immer durch, wenn ich einen neuen Champion spiele. So lerne ich sogar noch von Silber-Spielern, die den Champion an sich einfach besser kennen, als ich 

Zu deiner PN: Mein Ingame-Name ist "pod Zureh"


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Mai 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Mit 25% HP kann der Laner den gegner evtl. sogar baiten (z.B. Mitte: Ich habe 25% HP und renne extre ein wenig zu weit nach vorne links. Mein Jungler wartet links im Busch. Der gegnerische Laner will mich dann chasen und ich renne in den Busch -> 2v1 im Busch und man hat die Sicherheit, dass der gegnerische Jungler nicht dort im Busch steht, weil ja der eigene da steht )
> 
> (*Diamond 1, 72 LP*)


 
Ja, da kannst du aber auch davon ausgehen, dass die Spieler in der Lage sind, Fehler auszunützen. Ich spiel in Silber, die Chance, dass sowas klappt, geht gegen 10%  Eher denken die Leute "Ah mein Jungler ist ja da, ich geh towerdiven,d er hilft mir dann schon".


----------



## Zureh (15. Mai 2014)

@Teutonnen: Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auch auf die Silberliga. Und wenn man selbst schon vorher sieht, dass diven in dieser Situation schlecht ist, dann sollte man den Mitspieler zurückpingen oder vorher sagen, was man vor hat. In diesem Beispiel halt "I'm waiting in the bush, bait him to me!" oder sowas. Glaub mal nicht, dass in der Diamond-League direkt jeder weiß, was der andere vor hat bzw. jeder den gleichen Plan hat. Der eine will diven, der andere will baiten -> Beides könnte klappen, aber ohne Kommunikation kann auch beides in die Hose gehen.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Mai 2014)

Hahaha grad eben ein richtig geiles game gehabt 

Ich als vi habe meinen Lanes paar mal geholfen und dann haben sie mit mir gewonnen 
und wir hatten eine richtig geile Leone die 6 kill mit ihrer w gestealt hat xDD
Hier nochmal ein Screen vom match


----------



## Zureh (15. Mai 2014)

Mein Bruder und ich zocken seit etwas längerer Pause wieder zusammen Normals. Sind zwar beide wieder bisschen besser geworden innerhalb der letzten 2-3 Tage, aber zum carrien in den Normals reicht es immer noch nicht und wir lachen uns oft gegenseitig aus weil wir so failen


----------



## Burn-s (18. Mai 2014)

Yeah, bin nun endlich aus Silber 3 raus. Es hat mich echt Nerven gekostet  war irgendwie die schwierigste Division seit Bronze 5


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Mai 2014)

SIlber II wirds nicht besser


----------



## Burn-s (18. Mai 2014)

Schlimmer als Silber 3 kann es nicht mehr werden  Bin von den Promos runter auf 0 Punkte immer zwischendurch bis 40 und wieder weniger. dann die letzten Tage direkt von 0 auf 100 und durch die Promos. manchmal klappt's halt und manchmal eben nicht 

EDIT: vllt hab ich die spiele davor aber auch zu viel getryhardet :d


----------



## Zureh (19. Mai 2014)

Dann komm mal auf Diamond 1 und sag mir, dass es da leichter ist aufzusteigen als in Silber 3  Diamond 1 = Wahre Elo Hell!


----------



## meik19081999 (19. Mai 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Dann komm mal auf Diamond 1 und sag mir, dass es da leichter ist aufzusteigen als in Silber 3  Diamond 1 = Wahre Elo Hell!


 
League of Legends= Elo Hell
Überall gikt das gesetz der Elo Hell


----------



## Burn-s (19. Mai 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Dann komm mal auf Diamond 1 und sag mir, dass es da leichter ist aufzusteigen als in Silber 3  Diamond 1 = Wahre Elo Hell!



Naja, ich finde Mann kann D1 nicht mit S3 vergleichen....
Erstmal ist es ein ganz anderes Skill-Level/Klasse
Zweitens wird für manche auch D1 oder eine andere Liga, egal welche, leichter gewesen sein als für mich S3. 
Außerdem hab ich mich selber schwer getan, lag nicht immer an den Mitspielern 
lg


----------



## Leckrer (20. Mai 2014)

Ich Gurke auf Gold 2 rum, aber das Spiel macht keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## killer196 (20. Mai 2014)

Burn-s schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde Mann kann D1 nicht mit S3 vergleichen....
> Erstmal ist es ein ganz anderes Skill-Level/Klasse
> Zweitens wird für manche auch D1 oder eine andere Liga, egal welche, leichter gewesen sein als für mich S3.
> Außerdem hab ich mich selber schwer getan, lag nicht immer an den Mitspielern
> lg



Wenn es eine elohell gibt dann s3. Bin da grad und hatte in 4/5 spielen n afk im team.


----------



## Xcravier (20. Mai 2014)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen bisher ist die Elo-Hell immer in Division 3-4 in jeder Liga. Ich selber schwanke immer für mindestens 100 Spiele zwischen 3 und 4, aber wenn ich dann einmal ein bisschen Glück habe, und es schaffe in Division 2 zu kommen brauche ich meißtens nur noch sehr kurz bis zur nächsten Liga ... 

P.s. Glück = Jedes mal afks bei den Gegnern


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Mai 2014)

Hatte gestern wieder eine echt lustige Runde. Spielerisch eine Katastrophe aber die Leute waren zum Grossteil echt nett. 

Katarina vs Katarina mid - unsere war Gold 5, deren Spieler war lvl 15 und hat diesen Gold-Spieler so abartig vernichtet (2 Solokills, +40 cs nach 15 min, ich war dort nur am ganken und hab wenigstens ein 2-2 erreicht ). Gut, was erwartet man auch von ner Katarina, die firstbuy Pickaxe -> Tiamat geht. 

Dann wollte unsere Kata nach bot roamen (eigentlich ja ok, die waren zu unserem Turm gepusht und ich hab ne Minute vorher den Flash von deren Varus geforced, die spielten Varus/Blitzcrank gegen Caitlyn/Annie). Ich war auch gerade dorthin unterwegs, hab noch im Chat geschrieben, dass Kata kurz auf mich warten soll, weil ich cc hab (Xin jungle, war grad eben beim Redbuff). Nope, die geht direkt rein, während ich noch bei Dragon stehe. Die beiden Gegner können daraufhin ganz entspannt zu ihrem Turm zurücklaufen - Kata shunpo-ultet sich trotzdem rein, deren Blitz drückt R.


Jetzt ratet mal, was 5 Sekunden später im Chat stand? 


Spoiler



SILVER NOOB JUNGLER REPORT NO HELP, ignored.


----------



## Xcravier (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe letztens in einem Free Game Ad-Kata ausprobiert. Am Ende hatte ich über 500 ad und 72% Livesteal, wegen 4 Blutdürstern xD


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Mai 2014)

Na warum auch nicht. Auf Urgot ist das auch ganz lustig. 4x BT, BC, Manamune. Egal, wen die Noxian Corrosive Charge trifft, er ist tot.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Mai 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Na warum auch nicht. Auf Urgot ist das auch ganz lustig. 4x BT, BC, Manamune. Egal, wen die Noxian Corrosive Charge trifft, er ist tot.


 bei einem ähnlich gut mit Gold ausgestattetem Rammus bezweifle ich das


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2014)

Haha. Meine Frau ist wohl grad ein bissel von LoL genervt. Sie kann dieses "Captain Iglo on Duty" nicht mehr hören. Ich soll mal den Ton leiser machen!


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Mai 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> bei einem ähnlich gut mit Gold ausgestattetem Rammus bezweifle ich das


 
Ok, touché.


----------



## sinthor4s (26. Mai 2014)

Ich freu mich immer wieder wenn sich meine Gegner an meiner Bruiser-Sona mit Iceborns und Spirit Visage die Zähne ausbeißen


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal, hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wie man gegen ne brauchbare Leblanc lanen kann? Ich spiele hauptsächlich ADC, in YoloQ bekommt man aber selten, was man will, deshalb hab ich mit Mid angefangen.

Ich hab bereits mehrere CHamps gegen sie ausprobiert (Karma, Soraka, Zed, Talon, Fizz, Morgana, Orianna, Ryze, Lux, TF, Ziggs) und bin am Ende bei Xerath hängen geblieben (Runen: Mpen red, armor yellow, Mres/lvl blue, AP quints, 21-0-9), rushe Chalice/t1 boots -> Athenes/Sorc und probiere, die Minions immer zu ihrem Tower zu pushen, damit sie cs verliert und nicht roamen kann.
Dazu halt das Übliche - River warden / MIA melden und den Tower pushen, wenn sie weg ist / selber roamen. Nur kommt dann irgendwann der Punkt, an dem LB trotzdem an mir vorbeirennt, QR drückt und ich tot bin  

Kann man da noch irgendwas Anderes machen? Eventuell nen anderen Champ spielen? Ich hab Xerath deshalb ausgewählt, weil er sehr gutes Wavecleear hat und dank seiner hohen Q-Range und dem Stun relativ sicher bleibt (Wenn LB Q benutzt, werf ich die Stunkugel in ihre Richtung - wenn sie dann mit W den Debuff zünden will, dasht sie in die Kugel rein, ist gestunnt, ich kann mein WQ draufhauen und den Haso machen, bevor sie aus dem Stun kommt, so zumindest die Idee).


----------



## sinthor4s (26. Mai 2014)

In welchem Elo-Bereich spielst du?
Grundsätzlich kann man LeBlanc aushalten (Galio) oder man spielt etwas das LeBlanc dodgen kann. (wie zum Beispiel Fizz)


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Mai 2014)

Silber 3 im Moment (nach der Promo war ich in Bronze 2 und bin mich am hochspielen), ich werde aber regelmässig gegen Gold 2-5 geranked. Ich denke, ich kann als ADC gegen diese Leute recht gut mithalten - als Mid brauche ich mehr Übung, da bin ich auf meinem Level schon ziemlich gefordert.


----------



## sinthor4s (26. Mai 2014)

Leider kann ich keine tiefgreifenden Tips geben da ich hauptsächlich Support spiele und Mid meine Hasslane ist ^^


----------



## Xcravier (26. Mai 2014)

Du könntest gegen Leblanc auch noch Mordekaiser ausprobieren. Durch den Schild seiner Passiven kann Leblanc dich meistens nicht nuken, und du bildest dich ja außerdem auch einigermaßen tanky als Mordekaiser, was gegen Leblanc an sich gut ist.


----------



## killer196 (26. Mai 2014)

Gegen leblanc spiele ich meist syndra. Poke des grauens und wenn sie kommt dann gibts n knockback. Zudem trifft die ult auch wenn sie wegdasht.


----------



## Seabound (28. Mai 2014)

Grad ma mit 2/22 in nem Botgame mit Kogh-mow verloren. Der ist nicht einfach zu spielen...


----------



## Xcravier (29. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe mal, es waren wenigstens mittlere Bots xD


----------



## killer196 (29. Mai 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, es waren wenigstens mittlere Bots xD



Selbst gegen mittlere gewinn ich alleine xD


----------



## Xcravier (29. Mai 2014)

Auch mit Janna  ?


----------



## killer196 (29. Mai 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Auch mit Janna  ?



Full ap janna OP

Am end sogar janna ad.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Mai 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Auch mit Janna AP Urgot  ?



ftfy.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Grad ma mit 2/22 in nem Botgame mit Kogh-mow verloren. Der ist nicht einfach zu spielen...


 
Kog'Maw steht und fällt mit gutem Positioning, da er selbst keine Mobilität hat. Die ersten paar Level solltest du nicht all in gehen, ohne dass du ordentlich gepoket hast, aber der Rest ist recht einfach nur A+Linksklick oder Shift+Rechtsklick oder einfach nur Rechtsklick!

Zum Thema AP-Urgot: Lichbane macht mit massig AP jeden Champ stark


----------



## Jahai (29. Mai 2014)

Mittlere bots Solo? Dann hast du Glück dass die bots keinen Veigar/Cassiopeia hatten


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2014)

Als ob die Challenger-Teams nichts aus dem Fehler von NiP aus der Spring-Promotion (genauer gesagt aus dem Lemondogs-Ersatz) gelernt hätten: XDG hat auch diesmal das Challengerseries Match verloren bzw. aufgeben müssen, da ein Spieler nicht rechtzeitig gepatcht hat! 
Wollen die wirklich (wieder) in die LCS?


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Juni 2014)

Bei denen ist bestimmt die Luft raus jetzt wo Mancloud zu Complexity gewechselt ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mal probiert, unterwegs auf meinem Laptop zu spielen. 720p, 30fps und so hab ich auch gespielt.


----------



## Seabound (2. Juni 2014)

Wenn wir bei meinen Schwiegereltern sind, zocke ich auch als lol mit dem Laptop von meiner Frau. Geht sogar. Grafik auf Minimum und selbst dann ruckelt es noch ein bissel. Der Laptop wird irre heiß und wahnsinnig laut. Aber für ne schnelle Runde gehts. 

Was anderes. Ich hab das Gefühl (nicht nur ich, Kumpel auch), dass Matchmaking ist irgendwie kaputt. Die Spiele sind total unausgewogen. Ich hab ohne Witze, die letzten 20 Spiele (Spiele der letzten 4-5 Tage) verloren. Chancenlos. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich in letzter Zeit den Teambuilder benutze.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Juni 2014)

Hab grad Kayle wieder mal gespielt... Alter geht das Weib ab, sobald sie Nashor's und Runaans hat.


----------



## Leckrer (4. Juni 2014)

Kayle:

Such skill
Such balance
Such damage
Very wow


----------



## Seabound (4. Juni 2014)

Hab gestern auch endlich mal wieder ein paar Spiele gewonnen. Support mit Braum. Der macht echt Spaß!


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Juni 2014)

Kha'zix hat mitlerweile den platz von irelia eingenommen.
Schon wieder nur nerfs für kha

Was haltet ihr von dem neuen 4.9 patch?
Braum wird ja auch wieder generft


----------



## Seabound (4. Juni 2014)

Ich habe die Patchnotes noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Jahai (4. Juni 2014)

Finde den Patch eigentlich ganz ok. 
Nur eine Sache finde ich echt interessant, und zwar der Bugfix, dass Rumble auf der lilanen Seite weniger Schaden gemacht haben soll. Ich meine, wie kann so etwas überhaupt passieren? Das ein champ auf einer Seite weniger Schaden macht? :O


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Juni 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Kha'zix hat mitlerweile den platz von irelia eingenommen.
> Schon wieder nur nerfs für kha



Ne, Irelia ist recht brauchbar in Top, Khazix... meh. Ohne Isolationsbonus macht seine Q praktisch keinen Schaden mehr (und welcher AD/AP bleibt in Teamfights bitte 500 einheiten weg von seinem team?) und ohne seine 50% dmg-Reduktion auf R... Ich seh's schon kommen, Kha wird zum Triforce/Gauntlet-Bruiser...





meik19081999 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem neuen 4.9 patch?
> Braum wird ja auch wieder generft



Riot halt.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich meinte das kha'zix mitlerweile öfter als irelia generft wurde xD


----------



## Xcravier (4. Juni 2014)

Better nerf Irelia 

Ich finde die Änderungen an Kha ziemlich hart, weil man jetzt mit Kha nicht mehr ohne weiteres Teamfighten kann, weil man ohne Isolation keinen Schaden mehr macht :/


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> mit Kha nicht mehr ohne weiteres Teamfighten kann, weil man ohne Isolation keinen Schaden mehr macht :/




Naja er hat bissl mehr CC auf W bekommen... Vermutlich schiebt er sich jetzt mit seinem 3s cd Q in die Triforce-Bruiser-Ecke, aber den Assassin-Teil kann man jetzt komplett vergessen.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juni 2014)

Ich würde bzgl der änderungen noch abwarten wie sie sich auswirken -
kha zix wird bestimmt nicht useless,was viele grad rumschreien, jetzt ist er halt schwerer zu spielen

Ich denke er wird immernoch in der lage sein seine assassinenrolle zu erfüllen,aber ich denke der nerf auf der ulti hätte gereicht ,
dennoch kha kann jetzt zumindest besser im jungle farmen was ja auch ganz positiv ist


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2014)

Braum funktioniert selbst genervt noch sehr gut!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Juni 2014)

Grad bei den OGN-Qualis: Ein Toplane Heca!
Der hatte iwie einen Build von Trinity, Frozen Heart, BC und Spectres Cowl. War definitiv lustig zu sehen. Allerdings gabs da das Problem, dass er ohne guten Follow-Up einfach schlicht zu zerbrechlich für die Frontline war. Wenn doch, dann hat das W ihm recht gute Heals (für jeglichen Schaden im Bereich) verpasst, sodass man gut was wegtanken konnte.


----------



## Zureh (6. Juni 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Grad bei den OGN-Qualis: Ein Toplane Heca!
> Der hatte iwie einen Build von Trinity, Frozen Heart, BC und Spectres Cowl. War definitiv lustig zu sehen. Allerdings gabs da das Problem, dass er ohne guten Follow-Up einfach schlicht zu zerbrechlich für die Frontline war. Wenn doch, dann hat das W ihm recht gute Heals (für jeglichen Schaden im Bereich) verpasst, sodass man gut was wegtanken konnte.


 
Hat der echt kein Spirit Visage gebaut? Kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen, vor allem bei den OGN-Qualis müssten die doch eig. ne Ahnung haben von den Champs


----------



## killer196 (6. Juni 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Hat der echt kein Spirit Visage gebaut? Kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen, vor allem bei den OGN-Qualis müssten die doch eig. ne Ahnung haben von den Champs



Wo steht denn er hätte spirit visage gekauft?


----------



## Zureh (6. Juni 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn er hätte spirit visage gekauft?


 
Steht ja eben nirgendwo. Lies dir meine Aussage noch mal genau durch. Spirit Visage ist halt ein Muss für Hecarim, alle Stats des Items sind perfekt für diesen Champion (vor allem der Heal Increase).


----------



## killer196 (6. Juni 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Steht ja eben nirgendwo. Lies dir meine Aussage noch mal genau durch. Spirit Visage ist halt ein Muss für Hecarim, alle Stats des Items sind perfekt für diesen Champion (vor allem der Heal Increase).



Huh da hab ich wohl noch geschlafen


----------



## Seabound (10. Juni 2014)

EU West unavailable! 

Noch jmd grad das Problem?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juni 2014)

Ist ja auch ne Wartung^^


----------



## Xcravier (10. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gar kein Internet wegen dem scheiss Sturm in Düsseldorf -.-


----------



## Seabound (10. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ne Wartung^^



Mitten am Tage? Wer rechnet denn mit sowas?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juni 2014)

League of Legends Community


----------



## Seabound (10. Juni 2014)

Es ist kaputt?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juni 2014)

Die Riot-Server wurden RIOT'ed.


----------



## killer196 (10. Juni 2014)

Die ändern den standort der server soweit ich weis.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Ich hatte bisher kaum Probleme mit den EUW-Servern. Je nach Tageszeit schwankt der Ping halt zwischen 30 und etwa 70, aber Abends um 7 spielen halt auch die meisten Leute.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Juni 2014)

In den englischen Foren hieß es grad, dass EUW heute Nacht nicht mehr on gehen wird.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juni 2014)

Serverwartung 10.06. - League of Legends Community


----------



## Seabound (10. Juni 2014)

Schade. Jetzt muss ich doch Dark Souls 2 spielen... Das spielt sich aber schlecht, wenn man nach dem Grillen ziemlich leicht angeschickert ist. LOL spielt sich betrunken viel lustiger!


----------



## Xcravier (10. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir gerade einen NA Account erstellt um LoL spielen zu können und ein Spiel gespielt ...
4 aus unserem Team waren Euw Smurfs xD


----------



## Megasuchti (10. Juni 2014)

Wie sah der ping aus?


----------



## Xcravier (10. Juni 2014)

Durchgehend um die 220, aber es reicht um zu spielen (gerade eben Ahri: 16/0 )


----------



## Megasuchti (10. Juni 2014)

Das ist aber schon sehr hart an der Grenze
Hoffe, dass morgen nachmittag wieder euw geht
Die freizeit muss ausgenutzt werden


----------



## Xcravier (10. Juni 2014)

Ich habe morgen wegen dem Sturm in Düsseldorf keine Schule :3


----------



## Megasuchti (10. Juni 2014)

Bei mir kann ich nicht von sturm reden 
War nur ne leichte brise


----------



## Xcravier (10. Juni 2014)

Bei uns sind Bäume mit 1,5m Durchmesser umgekippt (die darunterliegenden Autos sahen nicht mehr so schön aus  zum Glück ist unser Auto heil geblieben)

Aber damit der Post hier nicht zu sehr Off-Topic wird: Ahri ist cool


----------



## Megasuchti (10. Juni 2014)

Ahri ist schon nicht schlecht
In letzter zeit habe ich öfter mal Ryze gespielt, finde ihn ziemlich stark


----------



## Xcravier (10. Juni 2014)

Ich habe Ryze früher Mid gespielt und habe sogar den Onkel Ryze Skin, aber irgendwie wied er jetzt ja nur noch Top gespielt .

Mein Lieblings-Champion ist aber eindeutig Shaco  man muss ihn einfach toll finden ... er ist ein verrückter, messerwerfender, unsichtbarer Clown (der übrigens einen richtig geilen Dance hat  ) ich bin dabei den Shiv-Steal zu perfektionieren 
Ich habe mich so gefreut, als in Season 4 die Pink-Wards nicht mehr unsichtbar waren 

Edit: Ich habe auch den Nussknacko-Skin :3


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Durchgehend um die 220, aber es reicht um zu spielen (gerade eben Ahri: 16/0 )



Bääh. Da wollte ich lieber nicht spielen.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Juni 2014)

naja wenn er den Smurf gerade eben erstellt hat, spielt er gegen low lvl Gegner und wenn er da echte Newbies erwischt, kannst du auch mit Ping 500 noch zu Null spielen.


----------



## Megasuchti (11. Juni 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob hier jemand einen seltenen Skin hat
Weiss jemand, wo man nachgucken kann wie selten ein Skin ist?


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> naja wenn er den Smurf gerade eben erstellt hat, spielt er gegen low lvl Gegner und wenn er da echte Newbies erwischt, kannst du auch mit Ping 500 noch zu Null spiel





Mir ist es egal, ob ich gewinne, oder verliere. Ich feede auch da gerne, um ein Spiel in der Balance zu halten. Macht mir keinen Spaß, ein gegnerisches Team 20 Minuten lang zu rapen bis die /s machen. Dann feede ich lieber den gegnerischen ADC 10 bis 15 mal um ein ausgewogenes Spiel zu bekommen.

Aber ne Ruckelorgie mit durch die Gegend warpen nervt mich. Da leave ich dann in der Regel. Passiert aber sehr selten. Der Ping ist eigentlich immer gut.


----------



## Xcravier (11. Juni 2014)

200er Ping geht noch voll klar  erst ab 800 wird es langsam kritisch


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2014)

Alles über 60 halte ich für nicht mehr spielbar.


----------



## killer196 (11. Juni 2014)

Megasuchti schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob hier jemand einen seltenen Skin hat
> Weiss jemand, wo man nachgucken kann wie selten ein Skin ist?



Pax tf
Black alistar
Meine.

Sind die wovon ich weis das sie selten sind.


----------



## Megasuchti (11. Juni 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Pax tf
> Black alistar
> Meine.
> 
> Sind die wovon ich weis das sie selten sind.



Im ernst?
Hast du die wirklich?


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal, ob ich gewinne, oder verliere. Ich feede auch da gerne, um ein Spiel in der Balance zu halten. Macht mir keinen Spaß, ein gegnerisches Team 20 Minuten lang zu rapen bis die /s machen. Dann feede ich lieber den gegnerischen ADC 10 bis 15 mal um ein ausgewogenes Spiel zu bekommen.



Das war natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Aber das Balancing bzw. das Matchmaking scheint immer noch kaputt. Selten gibt es ausgeglichene Teams. Bei nem extrem unterlegenen Team würde ich manchmal schon gerne nachhelfen und die bissel besser machen. Einfach, damit ein schönes und ausgeglichenes Spiel zustande kommt.


----------



## Zureh (11. Juni 2014)

Weiß nicht da ich nicht Zuhause bin, kann dir nur sagen dass der Server gestern schon den ganzen Tag nicht online. Scheint etwas Ernstes zu sein, ein Riot-Mitarbeiter hat gestern Abend noch gepostst, dass der Server an dem Abend wohl nicht erreichbar sein werden.

Edit: Sry, war irgendwie noch auf Seite 211 

@Seabound: An einem Match kann man nicht sehen, ob die Teams ausgeglichen sind. Das habe ich am besten gelernt, als ich in Teams gespielt habe: Wenn man mehrmals gegen ein gegnerisches Team scrimt (= Custom Games zum üben), merkt man, dass man ein Spiel einfach total snowballen kann und im nächsten Match verkackt man den Start und es sieht genau anders herum aus. Es gab schon den Fall, dass wir im Ersten Match knapp mit 20-22 oder sowas verloren haben und dann im 2. Spiel im 2-stelligen Bereich zu Null gewonnen haben. 

Und SoloQ ist da sowieso noch mal ne' ganze Ecke anders  Da reicht ein Spieler aus der failt/snowballt um ein Spiel zu entscheiden wenn die anderen Lanes gleich auf sind.

Und noch ein Beispiel sind doch die bo3 bzw. bo5 Spiele im eSports, die gehen nicht selten 2-1 oder 3-2 aus.


----------



## Franzl (11. Juni 2014)

Megasuchti schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob hier jemand einen seltenen Skin hat
> Weiss jemand, wo man nachgucken kann wie selten ein Skin ist?



Als Anhaltspunkt kannst Du mit Sicherheit die skin verkaufsseiten zu rate ziehen. 

Ansonsten kannst Du dir die so ins einzeln anschauen: alter?，an einen Event gebunden? Usw. (Das die skin nicht mehr normal erhältlich ist,ist selbstverständlich)

Black alistar scheint sehr selten zu seien.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2014)

Ja, schade, dass man nicht mehr alle Skins bekommt. Aber auch wiederum cool, wenn man mal nen ganz seltenen sieht.


----------



## killer196 (11. Juni 2014)

Black alistar hab ich weil ich digital vorbestellt hatte 09. Und pax tf gabs vom pax event wo n kumpel 2 ergattern konnte. Das waren normale skins damals


----------



## Xcravier (11. Juni 2014)

Pax TF ist der seltenste Skin den es gibt :O


----------



## Megasuchti (12. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Pax TF ist der seltenste Skin den es gibt :O



Mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr
Black alistar ist der seltenste, aber beide zu haben...


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2014)

Was heißt "zu haben"? Kann man die noch kaufen? Dann können die ja nicht so selten sein, oder?


----------



## MyArt (12. Juni 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was heißt "zu haben"? Kann man die noch kaufen? Dann können die ja nicht so selten sein, oder?


 
Mit entsprechenden Kleingeld kannst du auch BlackAli kaufen:  AceSkins - Affordable Premium Rare League of Legends Skins


Ich habe "Eindeutig nicht Blitzcrank", leider wurde dieser ja eigentlich (Zitat Riot)"limitierte/nur kurz vorhandende Skin" dann wieder letztes Jahr zum verkauf angeboten...

Ansonsten habe ich nen Kumpel letztens Torwart Blitz geschenkt  Auch nicht mehr oft zu sehen


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2014)

Ein Tausender für den Skin, nicht schlecht!


----------



## Franzl (13. Juni 2014)

Verstehe nicht warum die Leute überhaupt so ins Kaufen.
Ich persönlich habe nur victorious elise und auch nur weil man sie quasi geschenkt bekommen hat.

Habe auch überhaupt kein Bedürfnis danach..

Wie findet ihr kha und braum nach dem nerf? Finde braum ist immer noch zu stark im Vergleich zu anderen Supports.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Juni 2014)

Kha hab ich seither nie wieder gesehen. 
Zu Braum kann ich nichts sagen, im Moment spamm ich Jungle Kayle, da stärt mich Braum eher weniger.


----------



## Zureh (13. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Kha hab ich seither nie wieder gesehen.
> Zu Braum kann ich nichts sagen, im Moment spamm ich Jungle Kayle, da stärt mich Braum eher weniger.


 
Mich wunderts echt, dass die im letzten Patch nicht generft wurde o.O


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Juni 2014)

Ich liebe es, wenn man als Support seinem AD 6 Kills feedet, die Lanephase 1-0-8 und 6-1-1 verlässt und der Vollpfosten dann auf "me feed me go 1v3 unwarded bush no problem huehuehue yoloswag" umstellt... 

Oder der Klassiker... 35min Teamfight 4-2 gewonnen, AD, Jungler und Support noch >50%, deren Inhib liegt frei, unsere Minions sind beim Inner und wir haben etwa 40 sec Zeit... Baron wär jetzt nice


----------



## Xcravier (14. Juni 2014)

Ich liebe es mit Lulu Mid/Top zu carrien :3
Im letzten Spiel erstmal eine Quadra machen  (ich hatte nur keinen Penta, weil der Udyr von den Gegnern sich in die Base verkrochen hatte, weil er nicht sterben wollte xD)


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Juni 2014)

Heisst du zufällig SnK Senshi? 
Der Typ hat gestern Top so dermassen zerstört, das war nicht mehr witzig^^ Unser J4 war nur noch unter'm Tower, der ging nicht mal in die Lane, wenn Lulu weg war - und das war sie praktisch immer, die war alle 4-5 Minuten bei mir auf der (bot)Lane.


----------



## Xcravier (14. Juni 2014)

Nö, ich heiße genauso, wie hier im Forum 
Aber ich spiele auch in niedriger Elo (Silber 3)


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Juni 2014)

Dann können wir ja mal DuoQ probieren, ich bin ebenfalls in S3. 
Und ich glaube, ich nehme mal ein Paar meiner Spiele auf und stelle die hier rein, dann habt ihr was zu lachen.  Finest Plastic 5 plays incoming.


----------



## Leckrer (15. Juni 2014)

Denkst du Gold 1-2 wird besser? Freu dich schonmal. Da sind genau die selben Leute.

Hab's geschafft dieses WE von Gold 1 auf Gold 3 zu droppen. Hab aber auch schlecht gespielt.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Juni 2014)

Genau darum hab ich auch erst 15 Ranked-Spiele auf dem EUW-Account. 

Dann spiele ich lieber Normals, dort verliere ich durch anderer Leute Dummheit wenigstens keine LP und eigene Fehler sieht man auch besser, wenn kein Druck da ist.




EDIT:
Der neue Patch ist ja mal abartig. 
Patchnotizen 4.10 | League of Legends

BT wird auf 80 AD generft, BotRK gleichzeitig gebufft (5% -> 8% onhit). 
Nur mal so als Vergleich:
Damit BT jetzt (pro Hit) effektiver ist als BotRK, muss das Ziel weniger  als 688 HP haben. Und gleichzeitig wird AS auf Berserkern und dem Zeal  gebufft.

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass BotRK -> Zeal -> LW -> IE die neue AD-Meta wird.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juni 2014)

EDIT: wtf, warum ist das jetzt ein eigener Post? hab doch editiert...


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> BT wird auf 80 AD generft, BotRK gleichzeitig gebufft (5% -> 8% onhit).
> Nur mal so als Vergleich:
> Damit BT jetzt (pro Hit) effektiver ist als BotRK, muss das Ziel weniger  als 688 HP haben. Und gleichzeitig wird AS auf Berserkern und dem Zeal  gebufft.
> 
> Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass BotRK -> Zeal -> LW -> IE die neue AD-Meta wird.


 
So spiele ich meine Vayne und Ashe schon länger.


----------



## torkol (19. Juni 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> So spiele ich meine Vayne und Ashe schon länger.


 
Bei Vayne und Twitch ist BotrK ja eh standard.


----------



## Seabound (19. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube, Goalkeeper Maokai muss ich mir holen!  -> http://ddragon.leagueoflegends.com/cdn/img/champion/splash/Lucian_2.jpg


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Juni 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> So spiele ich meine Vayne und Ashe schon länger.


 
Ich hab bis jetzt eigentlich auf fast allen ADCs BT gerusht. Ist einfach besser zum Traden in der Lane (bis 4.9 war BT effektiver, solange das Ziel 1500HP oder weniger hatte).


----------



## Seabound (19. Juni 2014)

Grad ma Malphite geholt. Der macht irgendwie schon Spaß. Obwohl ich ihn noch nicht recht verstehe. Aber support gehts. Bissel def und gut is.


----------



## Xcravier (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir letztens Tresh gekauft und bemerkt, dass der Champ voll broken ist  man fühlt sich immer voll toll wenn man einen Hook trifft xD


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Juni 2014)

Malph ist der perfekte Counterpick gegen AA-Champs und er arbeitet gut mit Yasuo zusammen. 

Frozen Heart und Randuins sind mMn core auf ihm - wenn du es ganz übertreiben willst, kannst du auch exhaust spielen. 



Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztens Tresh gekauft und bemerkt,  dass der Champ voll broken ist  man fühlt sich immer voll toll wenn  man einen Hook trifft xD


 
Ist IMO immer noch der beste Support. Für einzelne Champs gibt es zwar Supporter, die mMn besser sind (Nami Caitlyn gegen ne Draven-Lane ist z.B. einfach unfair^^) aber Thresh kannst du mit und gegen alles spielen.


----------



## killer196 (19. Juni 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Grad ma Malphite geholt. Der macht irgendwie schon Spaß. Obwohl ich ihn noch nicht recht verstehe. Aber support gehts. Bissel def und gut is.



Teste mal full ap. Dfg und adc apc sind sofort tod.


----------



## Leckrer (20. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist IMO immer noch der beste Support. Für einzelne Champs gibt es zwar Supporter, die mMn besser sind (Nami Caitlyn gegen ne Draven-Lane ist z.B. einfach unfair^^) aber Thresh kannst du mit und gegen alles spielen.



Falsch, er hat nicht umsonst 49% Winrate.

Spiel mal gegen Lulu, Karma, Morgana und dann denk noch mal drüber nach.


----------



## Xcravier (20. Juni 2014)

Wenn man gegen Morgana spielt muss man einfach die Q zuerst maxen, dann kann man mit dem Schaden der Q den Schild durchbrechen, und der Gegner ist trotzdem gehooked.


----------



## torkol (20. Juni 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Falsch, er hat nicht umsonst 49% Winrate.
> 
> Spiel mal gegen Lulu, Karma, Morgana und dann denk noch mal drüber nach.


 
Ich Maine thresh und habe gegen keinen von diesen Supportern je Probleme gehabt.Sicher ist es nervig, aber trotzdem mit Übung sehr einfach machbar.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Juni 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Falsch, er hat nicht umsonst 49% Winrate.


Leblanc hat auch 45% Win rate. Nur, weil diese Champs FOTM sind und jeder Depp sie spielt, obwohl er nichts reisst, heisst das nicht, dass der Champ schlechter ist.

TF hat auch nur 47% und C9 Hai hat damit gestern Crs Voyboy ziemlich zerlegt, am Champ liegt es also nicht.

Gleiches mit Leesin und Yasuo. Auf der anderen Seite hat Fiora 53.6% und ich unterstelle mal, dass der Grossteil dieser Wins im Bereich Bronze V bis Gold V eingefahren wird.



Leckrer schrieb:


> Spiel mal gegen Lulu, Karma, Morgana und dann denk noch mal drüber nach.


 
Bei Morgana geb ich dir Recht, die geht auch ganz gut. 
Karma... Naja, wenn du ständig bei deinen Minions stehst und dich von ihren Qs treffen lässt, ist der Poke heftig. Ansonsten nervt eigentlich nur ihr RQ. 
Lulu... Hab noch nie gegen ne brauchbare Lulu gespielt, von daher


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite hat Fiora 53.6% und ich unterstelle mal, dass der Grossteil dieser Wins im Bereich Bronze V bis Gold V eingefahren wird.


 
Ich unterstelle mal, dass bei afaik ca. 75% der gerankten Spielern in diesem Bereich jeder Champ den Großteil seiner Wins in diesem Bereich hat!
(Tatsächlich hat Fiora sogar im Solo-Q-Challenger-Tier im letzten Monat durch 436 Spiele insgesamt die 7.-höchste Winrate)


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Juni 2014)

Ok, touche.


----------



## killer196 (21. Juni 2014)

haha this 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerade gekauft, getestet, zerstört ( worden )


----------



## torkol (21. Juni 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> haha this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Boah ein gefeedeter Draven ist so eklig .Mein Beileid.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Juni 2014)

Malz ist prinzipiell stark, aber die ganzen High-Mobility-Chars heutzutage kommen ihm nicht entgegen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juni 2014)

Egal ob High-Mobility oder nicht: Ein Ult-Lockdown tut jedem weh...


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Juni 2014)

Gerade ein episches Game als Leesin gehabt - gefeedet wie Sau, ich glaub an einem Punkt war ich etwa 0-8 oder so x)


----------



## Leckrer (23. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade ein episches Game als Leesin gehabt - gefeedet wie Sau, ich glaub an einem Punkt war ich etwa 0-8 oder so x)



4:24... Läuft. Andere müssen zur schule^^


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Juni 2014)

Vorteil, wenn man in ner Sani-Kaserne hockt und Feuerwache schiebt. Man hat die ganze Nacht lang Zeit und kann später schlafen. 

Das Wlan reicht zum Spielen, ich hab nen 70er Ping, Laptop ist am Start und Morgens um 2 kommt garantiert kein Vorgesetzter vorbei. Ich sitz meine 4h ab, mach meine Lokalrunde alle 15 min und danach hab ich 12h Zeit, bis ich wieder ran muss. Für CS ist der Ping zu schlecht, also spiel ich League.


----------



## Zureh (23. Juni 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle mal, dass bei afaik ca. 75% der gerankten Spielern in diesem Bereich jeder Champ den Großteil seiner Wins in diesem Bereich hat!


 
Wie soll das denn gehen, dass in der low elo jeder Champ ne hohe Winrate hat?  Eine Bronze Fiora ist halt auch nur Bronze, eine Challenger Fiora ist halt Challenger. Die Bronze Fiora hat Bronze Gegner, die Challenger Fiora Challenger. In beiden Elos kann man mit ihr gut abgehen und die Gegner haben kA wie man gegen sie spielt weil man die nie sieht.

Finde eh so Champs gut die fast niemand spielt, wenn man die meistert hat man nen schönen Vorteil, vor allem auf der Lane. Man selbst kennt die matchups nach ner Zeit gut, die Gegner wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Juni 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen, dass in der low elo jeder Champ ne hohe Winrate hat?  Eine Bronze Fiora ist halt auch nur Bronze, eine Challenger Fiora ist halt Challenger. Die Bronze Fiora hat Bronze Gegner, die Challenger Fiora Challenger. In beiden Elos kann man mit ihr gut abgehen und die Gegner haben kA wie man gegen sie spielt weil man die nie sieht.


Ich glaube, er meint das so, dass z.B. ein Challenger-Spieler zwar nicht unbedingt das Matchup auswendig kennt, aber wenigstens weiss, wie man spielen muss, um nicht zu feeden und falls es doch passiert, den Schaden einzudämmen. 
 Ausserdem gibt es einige Kniffe (z.B. ne Lane ordentlich freezen zu können oder Ganks/Roams zum richtigen Zeitpunkt), die einem Champ das Lanen zur Hölle machen können. 

Gerade bei solchen Snowball-Champs wie Fiora ist es extrem wichtig, einen kompetenten Jungler zu haben - der nicht erst kommt, wenn die Lane schon 0-3 -50cs steht. Und eben, der Laner muss seine Grenzen kennen. Wenn Fiora einen frühen Kill in der Lane bekommt, dann bete, dass der Jungler dir schnell hilft, denn in den nächsten 15 Minuten wirst du leiden^^



Sowas sieht man z.B. in Bronze fast nie. Ich spiele selber nur auf Silber 3 (ok, hatte auch erst 15 Rankeds ) und hab bisher auch in mehreren 100 Spielen kaum je einen gesehen, der das Minion-Gleichgewicht ordentlich kontrollieren konnte - mit dem Resultat, dass selbst ein Nasus, der nach 10 Minuten bei 0-3 steht, noch auf seine 250 Stacks bei 20 Minuten gekommen ist und dann halt entsprechend viel stärker war, als er hätte sein müssen.

Erst gestern wieder erlebt: Unser Jayce vernichtet deren Riven auf der Toplane, steht bei 15 Minuten sinngemäss bei 6-1, hat etwa 65 cs mehr und was macht er? Pusht die Lane bis zum Inhib-Turm. Ein paar Ganks später steht die Toplane nicht mehr 6-1 sondern etwa 8-5 mit fast ausgeglichenen cs und statt einer komplett verhungerten Riven ohne Schaden hat das Gegnerteam eine Riven mit Hydra, LW und BC. 

Der hätte die Lane auch stur weiter vor seinem Turm freezen können und die Riven hätte absolut gar nichts machen können. Kämpft sie um CS, fängt sie Hits vom Turm und einem gefeedeten Jayce, d.h. sie kann nach ner Minionwave wieder recallen weil nur noch 200 hp da sind. Holt sie die CS nicht, kann Jayce sie trotzdem poken, die Lane weiter freezen und sie fällt immer weiter in die Bedeutungslosigkeit, bis sie dann nach 35 Minuten mit ihrem Tiamat und T2-Stiefeln da steht und du praktisch 5v4 spielst.


----------



## killer196 (23. Juni 2014)

Also es gibt sachen essentiell sind. Ich hab mich jetzt von bronze 2 auf gold hochgespielt weil ich gelernt habe:

-Die lane zu freezen und farmen (ja auch das kann/muss man lernen)

-Zu roamen im richtigen moment

Allein das hat mir geholfen fast 2 ligen aufzusteigen.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Juni 2014)

Jop, bei mir ist es genauso.

Ich bin in der Regel auf der Botlane unterwegs und hab mir diese Serie hier als Vorbild genommen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ywhB-2h2AE&list=PL9RdXhXESRJx6Iur1Faq-Ai82vgWej_fB

Sobald ich cs-trading, retaliating und das Ganze Lane-Momentum, freezing usw. vom Ansatz her verstanden habe (nur verstanden, zuverlässig anwenden kann ich's noch nicht - aber es kommt langsam) bin ich praktisch sofort von Bronze 3 nach Silber 1 aufgestiegen. 

Mittlerweile hab ich's immerhin soweit "drin", dass ich anfange, das Spiel an sich zu beobachten und auch als ADC ab und zu shotcaller zu spielen, wenn's gut läuft.

Jetzt mal schauen, wie hoch es mit mir geht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juni 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen, dass in der low elo jeder Champ ne hohe Winrate hat?


 
Ich hab nicht von einer hohen Winrate, sondern von den Großteil der Wins geredet!
Faktisch ist es halt so, dass Bronze+Silber den Löwenanteil an der Winrate ausmachen. So konnte z.B. Elise bis zum letzen Nerf in Platin und höher sensationelle Raten von mehr als 60% Winrate bekommen und trotzdem over all etwa bei 50% sein!


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Juni 2014)

Jop, weil etwa 2/3 der Spieler (wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe) in Silber und Bronze unterwegs sind.


----------



## mrtvu (23. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Regel auf der Botlane unterwegs und hab mir diese Serie hier als Vorbild genommen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ywhB-2h2AE&list=PL9RdXhXESRJx6Iur1Faq-Ai82vgWej_fB


 
Tolles Tutorial


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Juni 2014)

Alter ich hätte gerade echt Lust, meinem Team von gerade eben einfach mal volle Kanne in die Eier zu treten -.-

Twitch Nami vs Varus Braum

Die Nami wird einfach von jeder gottverdammten Q getroffen, nur um dann mit 1/3 HP an Braum vorbeizurennen und in in der gegnerischen Minionwave drin deren Varus zu Qen, verreckt NEUN MAL bis 15 Minuten (ich hab zu dem Zeitpunkt 1-0-2, ~100 cs, der Varus war glaub ich bei 7-2-1 ~90 cs und der Braum bei 1-1-6 oder so). 

Is klar dass ich dann mit meinen 2x Dorans, Berserker, 1x Dagger und Cutlass die Lane nicht halten kann, wenn der Varus einfach mal mit BT, Berserker, Zeal, BF-Sword ankommt. Eine Q und ich war auf halben HP, dazu Braum (gegen den hab ich irgendwie riesige Probleme) und - man mag's kaum glauben - nen Jungler hatten die auch noch und im Gegensatz zu unserem war der nicht 0-0-0... Der Varus hatte locker mal 3k Gold Vorsprung.

Auf einmal kommt vom ganzen Team einfach nur noch noob adc, report feeding twitch, omg botlane adc so retarded never help support etc im Chat. 



Jetzt mal ernsthaft, was kann man da als Twitch (bzw. generell als adc) tun? Gibt es da überhaupt etwas, das man tun kann?


----------



## Xcravier (23. Juni 2014)

Du kannst den Gegner den Tower pushen lassen, und hoffen, dass er danach von der Lane weggeht, damit du wieder ein bisschen Farmen kannst. 
Als Twitch kannst du natürlich auch versuchen zu roamen ...


----------



## Jahai (23. Juni 2014)

Einfach Team muten und dein Ding durchziehen, lass dich da nicht von anderen runter machen. 
Sobald wer irgendwie anfängt sowas zu schreiben, wird er von mir gemutet, die Spiele sind für mich dann meistens deutlich entspannter


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Juni 2014)

Das Trashtalking ist mir reichlich egal, das stört mich nicht. Haters gonna hate und so.

Mich interessiert einfach, ob und wie man aus einer solchen Situation herauskommt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich sowas noch öfter erlebe.


----------



## Jahai (23. Juni 2014)

Aus sowas kommst du allein eigentlich nicht raus, du bist dann auf Hilfe von mid/jungle angewiesen. Wenn diese aber schon so anfangen mit dem ganzen trashtalk, dann kann man sich aber auch schon sicher sein, dass sie nicht helfen. 
Für mich selbst schreibe ich diese Spiele dann meistens schon ab.


----------



## mrtvu (23. Juni 2014)

Jahai schrieb:


> Einfach Team muten und dein Ding durchziehen, lass dich da nicht von anderen runter machen.
> Sobald wer irgendwie anfängt sowas zu schreiben, wird er von mir gemutet, die Spiele sind für mich dann meistens deutlich entspannter


 
Mach ich auch so. Ich gebe nicht auf oder ragequitte! Aber beim Muten habe ich keine Hemmungen.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juni 2014)

manchmal könnte ich echt einfach nur noch kotzen oder die Leute verprügeln, die hinter ihren PCs sitzen. Genau solche Leute sind der Grund, warum ich im Leben nicht mehr Support (in diesem Fall Morgana) spiele -.- Ich bin mir echt am überlegen, mal ein Paar meiner Replays auf Youtube zu stellen, einfach damit wer was zum Lachen hat.


Natürlich, ich hab auch mehrere Male komplett ins Klo gegriffen, aber was soll ich bitte tun? Man kann ein Pferd zum Fluss führen, aber man kann es nicht zum Saufen zwingen und als Support hab ich erst mal keine Kohle für n fettes Carrybuild. In den Teamfights immer schön neben der Ashe gewartet, dann Flash/R/Zhonyas in die Gegner rein, sobald der Yasuo oder die Ashe eine Ult zündet und dann seh ich einfach noch, wie alle (inklusive Yasuo) wegrennen... pls surr support feeding gg, ne is klar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor dem Spiel kommt diese Ashe noch grosskotzig an von wegen "just don't feed morgana" und was für tolle Premades das doch seien.

Ich meine... Deren Botlane war *wirklich* schlecht. Wenn ne Morgana nach 6 einfach zwischen die Gegner rennt, dann machst du alles, aber weiter farmen gehört nicht dazu.  Von den ersten 15 Minuten waren die Gegner etwa 5 Minuten nicht in der Lane und trotzdem hatte die Ashe nur 34 cs.

Und dann hat der Pfosten noch den Nerf "gg noob support" zu schreiben (weil gold 2 smurf und so), wenn die beiden Gegner trotz etwa 10 Toden bot vor dem Inhib stehen UND DEREN T1 NOCH AUF 1500HP IST!


----------



## mrtvu (25. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele desswegen kein Support weil ich das Spiel carriern muss, weil das Team meistens ein Pack nutzloser Feeder und Flammer und Surrender sind. Meist bin ich jungle kriege es dort auch genug mit flammers zu tun... Bot feedet und fängt zum Flammen an: 0 Gank noob jungler und verläßt bot und kloppt mir die Jungle mobs weg.


----------



## Xcravier (25. Juni 2014)

Geht mir genauso. Meißtens spiele ich deswegen Mid oder Adc, damit ich 1. Carrien kann 2. Der gegnerische Mid-Laner und Adc nicht gefeedet werden.

Aufregen tut es mich aber auch, wenn ich mein Team carrie, aber mein Team mich flamed, nur weil ich im Early Game ein paar Mal gestorben bin, und im Endgame mein ganzes Team außer mir stirbst. Und weil ich als einziger überlebt habe, schreien die Kiddis dann, dass ich voll der Noob bin, und behaupten, dass ich ihnen nicht geholfen habe, nur weil ich überlebt habe


----------



## mrtvu (25. Juni 2014)

Fehlender Teamgeist und schlechte Spielweise wird von solchen Kids mit Flamming / Trolling kompensiert.

Dialog aus dem letzten unranked Match.

"zwei teammates: flamming flaming 0 gank, noob, etc etc...
ich: 1 more flamme and I mute u.
mate: f**k you
<mate muted>"


Aus diesem Grund habe ich angefangen ranked zu spielen, dort wird weniger geflammt. Aber es gibt trotzdem surrender at 20 ^^ in ranked wtf?


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sind die Hälfte aller Spiele so... Hier mal ein paar aus dieser Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann gerne wer kommen von wegen "blabla die Konstante bist du also bist auch du Schuld". Is klar. 



BTW, grad gesehen: Auf dem Vierten ist unser Crylou mit Tryndamere am feeden xDDD


----------



## meik19081999 (25. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Hälfte aller Spiele so... Hier mal ein paar aus dieser Woche:
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=749790"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=749791"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=749792"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=749793"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=749794"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=749795"/>
> 
> ...



Crylou/felix kann sehr gut feeden aber meistens ist es lustig ihm zu zuschauen und mit ihm im ts zu sein xD


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juni 2014)

Joa... Ich hab ihn aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr in der FL, dich aber schon. Im Skype hab ich Felix auch. Hat der Typ mich geblockt (in dem Caitlyn-Spiel hab ich echt hart geflamed, weil's das Dritte Spiel dieser Art von vier insgesamt an dem Tag war^^)?


----------



## killer196 (25. Juni 2014)

Suche duo partner  wer mag added:Ayitos


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juni 2014)

-> CynicalPotato, bin aber erst Silber 3.


----------



## killer196 (25. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> -> CynicalPotato, bin aber erst Silber 3.



Juh hab bekommen. Hast du mich aber grad ehrlich geadded und bist DIREKT off?


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juni 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Juh hab bekommen. Hast du mich aber grad ehrlich geadded und bist DIREKT off?



Jop ich hab mich auch nur deshalb eingeloggt^^ Bin am WM schauen und mit 150 Ping isses nicht wirklich ein Genuss. 

EDIT:
AD Kayle ist auch ziemlich abartig 
SotEL -> BotRK -> Runaans -> Black Cleaver mit 21-9-0 und AS reds, AS Quints, Armor yellows und MR/lvl blues. Innerhalb von zwei, drei Sekunden reduziert man einfach mal AOE 40% der gegnerischen Rüstung (ein adc mit LW und 21-9-0 bekommt auf das Ziel -81%  )

Haut selber zwar minimal weniger Schaden raus als auf AP, aber 1. wurde das auf dem PBE sowieso generft und 2. gleicht sich das wieder aus, weil die eigenen adc/tops auch mehr Schaden drücken.



Und es geht weiter... In 3 von 5 Spielen habe ich Schimpansen mit Down-Syndrom - natürlich premades. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yasuo Thresh bot. Tower diven auf lvl 2 weil man hatte ja fb auf den Braum. Ich hab in diesem Spiel keine einzige Ward auf der Bot gesehen. Nicht eine. Gegen nen Fiddle jungle.
Ich konnte bot nur ein Mal ganken (ergab immerhin fb), weil die jedes Mal direkt engaged haben und entweder wieder mal verreckt sind oder auf 200 hp unten waren.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Jop, bei mir ist es genauso.
> 
> Ich bin in der Regel auf der Botlane unterwegs und hab mir diese Serie hier als Vorbild genommen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ywhB-2h2AE&list=PL9RdXhXESRJx6Iur1Faq-Ai82vgWej_fB



Ich hab mir das heute Nacht mal angeschaut. Was ich nicht verstanden hab, was ist "cs"?


----------



## Xcravier (28. Juni 2014)

"Farm" würde ich jetzt mal denken ...


----------



## Jahai (28. Juni 2014)

Cs steht als Abkürzung für Creep score, und ist wie schon gesagt nur ein anderer Begriff für deinen Farm.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2014)

Ok. Danke!

EDIT: Ok, der Typ da sagt was im Video von 100 cs in den ersten 10 Minuten. Ich bin grad bei 12 Minuten und 14 cs. Das ist ja unvorstellbar.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das heute Nacht mal angeschaut. Was ich nicht verstanden hab, was ist "cs"?


 

CS ist die Abkürzung für Creep Score. Je höher der ist, desto besser, denn Creeps = Gold und EXP - ein Kill entspricht etwa 15 Creeps, darum sind die auch so wichtig. Jemand, der 0-1-0 mit 70CS steht, hat mehr Gold als einer, der für einen Kill drei Waves verpasst und deshalb 1-0-0 mit 40CS steht.




Seabound schrieb:


> Ok. Danke!
> 
> EDIT: Ok, der Typ da sagt was  im Video von 100 cs in den ersten 10 Minuten. Ich bin grad bei 12  Minuten und 14 cs. Das ist ja unvorstellbar.



Kommt drauf an, was du spielst. Bei Support ist das so gewollt (da soll dein Lanepartner die CS holen, damit er Gold bekommt). Für eine Carryrolle sollte man schon mindestens 60/10min schaffen. Ich glaube, das Maximum ist 114, wenn man die Wraiths nicht alle 50 Sekunden farmt.
http://i.imgur.com/X8Zd7.jpg


----------



## Xcravier (28. Juni 2014)

Wie lange spielst du denn schon ungefähr League of Legends Seabound? 
Wenn du bei League of Legends auch SeaBound heißt, habe ich eine Vermutung, warum du nicht 100 cs/10 min schaffst ... diese Regel gilt natürlich nur für Kluft der Beschwörer und nicht für Aram und Dominion


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2014)

Naja, 100cs in 10min ist realistisch gesehen nur seltenst erreichbar. Selbst die Proplayer bekommen im Durchschnitt so um die 80cs nach 10 min hin. In irgend einem Video (ich glaub es war irgend ein OGN-ADC-Tutorial) hieß es von Imp, dass man die 70 nach 10min schaffen sollte, wenn man im koreanischen Challenger-Tier überleben will.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Wie lange spielst du denn schon ungefähr League of Legends Seabound?
> Wenn du bei League of Legends auch SeaBound heißt, habe ich eine Vermutung, warum du nicht 100 cs/10 min schaffst ... diese Regel gilt natürlich nur für Kluft der Beschwörer und nicht für Aram und Dominion


 
Ich hab ca. 1000 gewonnene Spiele (990 um genau zu sein). Aber das mit dem Lasthitten bekomme ich nie hin. Ich spiele eigentlich nur adc. Im Spiel heiße ich IMSA172


----------



## Xcravier (28. Juni 2014)

Du kannst ja mal in Bot-Games trainieren. Du fügst keinen Bot hinzu sondern spielst einfach ganz alleine und versuchst jeden Creep zu lasthitten. Du darfst halt auf keinenfall Creeps hitten, die gerade von deinen Creeps angegriffen werden, sondern diese nur lasthitten. Außerdem solltest du am besten keine Fähigkeiten mit Flächenschaden verwenden, wenn deine Creeps in der Nähe sind, und die gegnerischen Creeps angreifen.
Ich habe das gerade selber in einem Botgame ausprobiert und 198 Creeps in ca. 17 min bekommen. 10 Creeps/min sollten in einem Botgame also auf jedenfall möglich sein.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, 100cs in 10min ist realistisch gesehen nur seltenst erreichbar. Selbst die Proplayer bekommen im Durchschnitt so um die 80cs nach 10 min hin. In irgend einem Video (ich glaub es war irgend ein OGN-ADC-Tutorial) hieß es von Imp, dass man die 70 nach 10min schaffen sollte, wenn man im koreanischen Challenger-Tier überleben will.


 

Wobei 70 cs auf Dia1 nicht gleich 70cs auf Bronze 5 entsprechen.  Abgesehen davon verlierst du immer cs wenn du backen musst, manche musst du einfach droppen (z.B. weil du sonst in beide Gegnerzonen laufen würdest) und verklicken kann man sich immer mal.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal in Bot-Games trainieren. Du fügst keinen Bot hinzu sondern spielst einfach ganz alleine und versuchst jeden Creep zu lasthitten. Du darfst halt auf keinenfall Creeps hitten, die gerade von deinen Creeps angegriffen werden, sondern diese nur lasthitten. Außerdem solltest du am besten keine Fähigkeiten mit Flächenschaden verwenden, wenn deine Creeps in der Nähe sind, und die gegnerischen Creeps angreifen.
> Ich habe das gerade selber in einem Botgame ausprobiert und 198 Creeps in ca. 17 min bekommen. 10 Creeps/min sollten in einem Botgame also auf jedenfall möglich sein.


 
Naja, jetzt im Spiel hab ich mit Vayne 73 nach 23 Minuten. Bei 2/5/6


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Dann solltest du echt dran arbeiten.

Die 100 cs, die du etwa verpasst hast, entsprechen etwa 2.3k Gold, du könntest also jetzt ein BF-Sword und eine Pickaxe mehr haben (und damit halt eine entsprechend höhere Präsenz im Spiel).


----------



## Xcravier (28. Juni 2014)

Außer das Spiel war gegen Caitlyn, da kann so etwas schon passieren, wenn man Vayne spielt und die Caitlyn einigermaßen weiß was sie tut, und euer Jungler einfach nicht gankt ("report this fucking noob Jungler for no ganks!!!!11eins"  ).
Wenn es aber bei dir immer so aussieht solltest du aber auf jedenfall ein bisschen üben


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2014)

Grad die Runde mit Vayne war ganz ok. 43 Minuten und 98 cs bei 3/15/7. Das kann aber besser.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Ich war jetzt einfach mal so frech, dich bei Lolking zu suchen.

45min, Vayne gegen Twitch, 16-15-7, 142cs.
33min, Vayne gegen Varus, 5-13-7, 56cs.
32min, Vayne gegen Jayce, 17-11-5, 106cs.
55min, Vayne gegen Jinx, 12-30-10, 125cs.
45min, Varus gegen Quinn, 15-14-3, 217cs.
31min, MF gegen Teemo, 8-6-4, 108cs.
29min, Tristana gegen Jinx, 3-10-8, 25cs.

Die Builds waren soweit ok, da war nichts komplett mieses dabei (ausser dem Cleaver auf Vayne in einem Spiel und Tristana würde ich nicht auf AP bauen, sie hat einfach nicht das Skillset dazu).

Von den Werten her habe ich das Gefühl, dass dein Hauptproblem das Creep- und Lanemanagement ist und du Probleme mit dem Trading hast.

Sobald der Gegner aggressiv spielt, lässt du dich zonen, verlierst dann viele Creeps an den Tower und dein Gegner gerät ausser Kontrolle. Dass du gerne Vayne spielst, hilft da natürlich nicht viel, denn die hat eines der schwächsten pre6 im Spiel.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2014)

Naja, Vayne hab ich schon seit einem Jahr. Hab aber gestern erst wieder mit ihr angefangen. Mit Tristana ist es ähnlich. Aber mit der komme ich garnicht klar.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht würde es beim Lasthitting helfen, wenn du die APen Marks gegen Flat AD austauschst!


----------



## Xcravier (28. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht konzentrierst du dich auch zu sehr aus Kills anstatt aufs Farmen. 
Außerdem solltest du darauf achten nicht so oft zu sterben, weil du eigentlich bei jedem der Spiele in deiner History selbst wenn du viele Kills hast meistens gleich viele Tode  hast :/
Ich will dich hier aber nicht flamen oder so, auch wenn es sich vielleicht ein bisschen so anhört 

(Ich bekomme durch dich voll viele Posts )


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Tristana ist mühsam, weil ihr E dir das Lasthitten versaut und du damit automatisch die Lane pushst. Es gibt Leute, die deshalb nur 1 Punkt da rein skillen (für die reduzierte Heilung), dann erst mal Q maxen und auf All-ins spekulieren. Dafür verlierst du halt in kurzen Trades an Schaden, weil deine Kombo "AA e AA" weniger drückt.

Zum Thema Runes/Masteries:

ADCs spielt man in der Regel 21-9-0 oder 21-6-3, je nach Champs. Dazu AD Reds, Armor yellows, MR/Level blues und je nach Geschmack AD, Lifesteal oder eine Mischung daraus auf den Quints.

Tristana spiele ich z.B: mit 2x Lifesteal 1x AD, weil sie eigentlich nur das Early überleben und den Gegner out-scalen soll. Caitlyn spiele ich mit 3x AD, weil sie durch ihre Range kürzere Trades in der Regel gewinnt und den Gegner so low halten sollte, dass er nicht all in gehen kann.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Vielleicht konzentrierst du dich auch zu sehr aus Kills anstatt aufs Farmen.
> Außerdem solltest du darauf achten nicht so oft zu sterben, weil du eigentlich bei jedem der Spiele in deiner History selbst wenn du viele Kills hast meistens gleich viele Tode  hast :/


 
Ja. hab ich schon gemerkt. Ich bekomme den Kill, sterbe aber in der Regel dabei dann auch. Ist so. Defensives oder durchdachtes Spiel ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2014)

Naja, bei Tris Q zu maxen halte ich für nicht sooo empfehlenswert. In der Lane ist das Trading mit dem E deutlich effektiver. Und das Q will man i.d.R. erst anfangen zu skillen, wenn deine AAs ein bisschen mehr drücken als nur den Basiswert. Normalerweise leg ich 3 Punkte ins E eh ich anfange das Q hochzuziehen. Grobe Faustregel für AD-Tris: Wenn du dein BF hast solltest du anfangen dein Q zu maxen.
Für AP-Tris würd ich das Q erst Skillen, wenn ich muss, da da einfach nichts auf AA skaliert (es sei denn ein Nashors). Da ist das E zu maxen deutlich wichtiger wegen der 1.0 AP-Skalierung!


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Ich spiel sie auch nicht so, hab's aber schon gesehen, wenn Bot ne Killlane gespielt wird. Ich skille in der Regel E-W-Q-E-E-R und dann in der Regel Q max, denn bis lvl 6 hat man in der Regel schon 2x Dorans + BF + eventuell sogar ein Zeal.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2014)

Kaufst du 2 x Dorans? Hab ich schon gesehen, macht dass Sinn? Ist günstig, gibt Lifesteal und macht Schaden. Mal überlegen, ob ich das auchma machen soll...


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

2 Dorans geben 6% Life steal, 14 AD und 140 Leben. Es ist unglaublich goldeffizient und 6% (bzw 9% wenn du 2x LS quints spielst) reicht, um gegnerischen  Poke wieder hochzuheilen. Deshalb erlauben 2 Dorans, dass du kein weiteres Lifesteal-Item kaufen musst (das Billigste davon kostet 800 Gold), wenn du Klinge der Unendlichkeit als erstes Item spielst.


Wenn du als erstes Item etwas baust, das Vampirszepter benötigt, kannst du auch 1x Dorans spielen (Heisst, wenn dein erstes Item BotRK wird). 
Das Problem ist einfach: Vampirszepter bietet für 800 Gold relativ wenige Kampf-Stats. Du bekommst mit einem zweiten Dorans nur 3 AD weniger, hast aber 70 Leben mehr. Wenn du aber BotRK als erstes Item spielst, kannst du das natürlich problemlos spielen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2014)

Naja, mit 2xDorans+Lifesteal-Runden kannst du dir dein Vampirisches Zepter sparen.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Ausserdem wurde BT mit 4.10 ziemlich generft und lohnt sich kaum noch.

1950g Aufpreis zum BF-Sword, aber nur +30 AD und 15% Lifesteal, die nicht sooo wichtig sind, seit man 9% mit 2x Dorans 2x Quints erreicht. 
Der Schild ist ja schön und gut, aber um ihn zu stacken, musst du die Lane pushen und wirst ein einfaches Gankziel.

Für die 1950g kann man sich die Pickaxe (875g), Cloak of Agility (730g), T1 Stiefel und ein Potion kaufen. Damit hast du dann zwar 5 AD weniger, dafür aber 15% Crit und mehr movespeed. Ausserdem ist die Synergie zwischen IE (von dem du noch 645 Gold weg bist) und Zeal echt gut.


----------



## killer196 (29. Juni 2014)

Gestern war ich gezwungen 
Adc zu spielen. Mit corki und mein supp war ne zyra. Gegen twitch und leo. Heilige haben wir die zerstört  ich stand am ende nach 50 min (win) 16-2-12 oder so ähnlich. Corki op


----------



## torkol (29. Juni 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Gestern war ich gezwungen
> Adc zu spielen. Mit corki und mein supp war ne zyra. Gegen twitch und leo. Heilige haben wir die zerstört  ich stand am ende nach 50 min (win) 16-2-12 oder so ähnlich. Corki op


 
Ist echt so, ein gefeedetet Corki ist nur noch GG...


----------



## Leckrer (29. Juni 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht würde es beim Lasthitting helfen, wenn du die APen Marks gegen Flat AD austauschst!



Made my Day.

Dieser Thread ist köstlich, die Hälfte gammelt in Silber/Bronze und regt sich nur auf bzw postet Endscores. 

Ich droppe auch manchmal 1-3 Divisionen. Liegt aber an mir meistens^^

Denkt ja nicht Gold/Plat ist besser. Ich muss mal wieder aktiv spielen. Mir fällt auf dass ich einige items nichtmal kenne xD

Plat sollte drin sein diese Season


----------



## Xcravier (29. Juni 2014)

Mehr als die Hälfte


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Juni 2014)

Ich hab die Werte gerade nicht im Kopf, aber generell kann man sagen, dass ArPen die Flat ADs ziemlich schnell überholen, was den reinen DPS angeht. Wenn's aber nur um's Lasthit-üben geht, sind Flat AD wirklich besser, weil er dann etwas mehr Spielraum hat. Sobald er mit den AD-Runen keine Probleme mehr hat, die Minions zu bekommen, kann er immer noch auf ArPen umsteigen.

Jedenfalls erhöht jeder Punkt Rüstung (bzw. MR) die effektiven HP um 1% und der Schaden wird folgendermassen berechnet:
Schaden * ( 100 / (100 + effektiver Rüstungswert) ) = tatsächlicher Schaden



Die Rüstung kann natürlich durch Items wie LW oder YGB, Fähigkeiten wie Darius' E, Kayle's Passive und Kog'Maw's Q oder auch Masteries und Runen verringert werden. 
Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, in welcher Reihenfolge die Werte berechnet werden, aber IIRC waren es 
1. Reduktion um einen festen Wert (z.B. Kog's Q)
2. Reduktion um einen %-Wert (keine Ahnung, was das auslöst)
3. Penetration um einen %-Wert (z.B. Letzter Atemzug)
4. Penetration um einen festen Wert (z.B: Yomuu's Geistklinge)




Leckrer schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist köstlich, die Hälfte gammelt in Silber/Bronze und regt sich nur auf bzw postet Endscores.


 
Meld!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juni 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Made my Day.



Gerade in den frühen Leveln ist das gegen Minios ca. doppelt so effizient.
Klar, das löst das Problem des schlechten Lasthitten nicht ganz, aber es ist ein Anfang.
Wenn wir von Champs anfangen wollen, war afaik bei Reddit mal eine Rechnung, dass AS-Marks das nonplusultra wär, wenn man es bis ins Mid-Lategame schafft.



> Dieser Thread ist köstlich, die Hälfte gammelt in Silber/Bronze und regt sich nur auf bzw postet Endscores.


Und du warst früher einer der größten darin!



Teutonnen schrieb:


> 1. Reduktion um einen festen Wert (z.B. Kog's Q) Kogs Q ist mittlerweile Prozentual
> 2. Reduktion um einen %-Wert (keine Ahnung, was das auslöst) Jarvan Q, Xin Passiv, Kayle Passiv, Kog Q...
> 3. Penetration um einen %-Wert (z.B. Letzter Atemzug)
> 4. Penetration um einen festen Wert (z.B: Yomuu's Geistklinge)


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Juni 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> 1. Reduktion um einen festen Wert (z.B. Kog's Q) Kogs Q ist mittlerweile Prozentual
> 2. Reduktion um einen %-Wert (keine Ahnung, was das auslöst) Jarvan Q, Xin Passiv, Kayle Passiv, Kog Q...
> 3. Penetration um einen %-Wert (z.B. Letzter Atemzug)
> 4. Penetration um einen festen Wert (z.B: Yomuu's Geistklinge)




Na dann ^.^ Hab Kog schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt.  Gibt's denn noch irgendeinen Champ, der flat reduction hat? Die Runen, Brutalizer-Items sind mittlerweile 4., die Mastery läuft unter 3.


----------



## Leckrer (30. Juni 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Und du warst früher einer der größten darin!



Stimmt. Deswegen ist es umso lustiger


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Juni 2014)

Willst du noch etwas mehr? 


Hab heute mal Jayce und TT probiert xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer196 (1. Juli 2014)

Well that farm tho. gegen n yorrik 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Gibt's denn noch irgendeinen Champ, der flat reduction hat?


 
Afaik war Corkis E Flat Reduction. Was anderes fällt mir grad auch nicht ein.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Juli 2014)

Nasus' Spirit Fire?


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, die beiden.


Übrigens wurde ich gerade nach Silber 4 verschoben weil inaktiv.


----------



## Xcravier (2. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal Downsampling bei LoL mit diesem GeDoSaTa-Tool oder wie das nochmal hieß ausprobiert?


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon mal Downsampling bei LoL mit diesem GeDoSaTa-Tool oder wie das nochmal hieß ausprobiert?



Ich habe es versucht, aber bei mir hat das irgendwie nicht funktioniert :/

Weis aber nicht sicher ob es an meiner dummheit liegt  in anderen spielen hats geklappt ^^


----------



## Xcravier (2. Juli 2014)

Ich werde das heute auch mal ausprobieren  es schmerzt immer so, zu sehen, dass man 300 fps hat.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich werde das heute auch mal ausprobieren  es schmerzt immer so, zu sehen, dass man 300 fps hat.


 
Ich würde gerne mal lol auf 3 monitoren spielen :3
Oder 5 bzw 6 xD
Leider nicht genug monitore ^^


----------



## Xcravier (2. Juli 2014)

Ich habe letztens mal ausprobiert LoL auf 2 Monitoren zu spielen, aber es hat nicht so gut funktioniert, weil die Bildschirme nicht gleich groß und der Champion immer in der Mitte war


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Juli 2014)

27:16 3x fullHD nur wegen LoL aufstellen.


----------



## Xcravier (2. Juli 2014)

Meinst du nicht eher 48:9  ?

27:16 säh glaube ich konisch aus  und ich habe noch nie full Hd Bildschirme in den Maßen 9:16 gesehen, bisher nur 16:9 ...


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Juli 2014)

Natürlich hochkant Ô_o

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/684380/width/600/height/400


----------



## Zureh (3. Juli 2014)

LoL mit mehreren Monitoren geht doch mal garnicht  

Also mich persönlich würden die "Lücken" zwischen den Monitoren immer stören, aber gerade bei einem Spiel wie LoL könnte ich so überhaupt nicht spielen wenn ich im Bild einfach so nen Balken von dem Monitorgehäuse habe.


----------



## meik19081999 (3. Juli 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> LoL mit mehreren Monitoren geht doch mal garnicht
> 
> Also mich persönlich würden die "Lücken" zwischen den Monitoren immer stören, aber gerade bei einem Spiel wie LoL könnte ich so überhaupt nicht spielen wenn ich im Bild einfach so nen Balken von dem Monitorgehäuse habe.


 
Es gibt auch monitore mit extra dünnem rand, die extra dazu gemacht sind.


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2014)

Auf drei Monitoren sollte es ganz gut gehen. Hab so schon beim Kumpel gezockt (kein LoL) und man gwöhnt sich da supie schnell dran. Die Ränder sieht man im Eifer des Gefächts irgendwann gar nicht mehr.


----------



## torkol (3. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Auf drei Monitoren sollte es ganz gut gehen. Hab so schon beim Kumpel gezockt (kein LoL) und man gwöhnt sich da supie schnell dran. Die Ränder sieht man im Eifer des Gefächts irgendwann gar nicht mehr.


 
Naja, aber bei LOL ist ja der champ meist in der Mitte, bzw. Die minions auch


----------



## hendrosch (3. Juli 2014)

Ja da hat er dann ja einen Bildschirm für sich. 
Die Frage ist nur welcher Bildausschnitt soll dann dargestellt werden?
Auf meinem 27" WQHD ist alles schon viel zu groß weil der begrenzt ist.


----------



## torkol (3. Juli 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Ja da hat er dann ja einen Bildschirm für sich.
> Die Frage ist nur welcher Bildausschnitt soll dann dargestellt werden?
> Auf meinem 27" WQHD ist alles schon viel zu groß weil der begrenzt ist.


 
Achja, es geht ja um 3 Bildschirme. Nur wird LoL dann nicht sehr krass gestreckt?


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Juli 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkLpbp4nyME

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA1_5mvzqMk


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Naja, aber bei LOL ist ja der champ meist in der Mitte, bzw. Die minions auch


 
Deswegen drei Monitore. Bei Zweien hättest du in der Mitte, wo der Champ ist, nen Schlitz.


----------



## BennHi (3. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Deswegen drei Monitore. Bei Zweien hättest du in der Mitte, wo der Champ ist, nen Schlitz.



LoL du spielst mit fester kamera?


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2014)

BennHi schrieb:


> LoL du spielst mit fester kamera?


 
Ja, geht das auch anders?


----------



## meik19081999 (3. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ja, geht das auch anders?


 
Ja unten recht auf der minimap sind mehrere buttons. Einer davon ist das du die kamera manuell mit der maus bewegst bzw mit knöpfen, also du gehst mit der maus an den rechten rand vom bildschirm und die kamera bewegt sich nach rechts usw


----------



## Xcravier (3. Juli 2014)

Oder man drückt einfach Y bzw. Z ^^


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2014)

Ok. Ausprobiert und funktioniert. Ist aber etwas verwirrend. Nun kann ich aber endlich auch mal kucken, was in den anderen Lanes los ist. Mit zentrierter Kamera war das ja nicht möglich. Unabhängig davon, hat man ja aber auch i.d.R. bei 3 Monitoren und nicht feststehender Kamera den eigenen Spielercharakter mittig aufem Monitor. Dass man in den Bereich der Schlitze kommt, sollte ja nicht so oft passieren.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Juli 2014)

Leertaste -> Kamera ist wieder auf deinen Champ zentriert.

Ich spiele z.B. so:
Kamerasteuerung auf WASD
Skills auf 1234 (default smartcast) 
Summoners auf Q, E
attack move auf R
Trinket auf T
Items 1 und 2 auf den Seitentasten der Maus
Items 3 und 4 auf F und C
Items 5 und 6 auf 5 und 6  (wer hat bitte mehr als 4 aktivierbare Items?!)


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hab die Standardeinstellungen. Lediglich am Anfang der Healthpotion und später ein aktivierbares Item liegt auf der ersten seitlichen Maustaste.

Gestern mal Twitch gespielt. Das erste mal, nachdem er komplett umgebaut wurde. Der geht echt gut ab. Hatte am Ende so 9/3 oder so. Gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn man ne Legende ca. 1,5 Jahre nicht mehr gespielt hat. Mit bissel Training ist der echt heftig.


----------



## Leckrer (4. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, geht das auch anders?



Wie kann man den 1000 Wins haben und das nicht wissen?! 

Langsam versteh ich wieso Leute mit diesen Stats in Bronze 5 teilweise sind. 
Feste Kamera ist so ziemlich das dümmste was man im ranked machen kann.

Also entweder wir werden hier grade getrollt oder das ist einfach nur abnormal traurig.


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2014)

Ne. Wusste ich wirklich nicht. Ich daddle, um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben. Aber ich habe wenig Lust oder Motivation mich zu sehr mit der Materie zu beschäftigen. Deswegen Spiel ich auch kein ranked.


----------



## Zureh (4. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Leertaste -> Kamera ist wieder auf deinen Champ zentriert.
> 
> Ich spiele z.B. so:
> Kamerasteuerung auf WASD
> ...


 
Ich hatte schon paar mal mehr als 4 aktivierbare Items - geht als Support recht schnell wenn es nötig ist:  Weiß aber nicht mehr genau welche das waren. 

z.B. 
1. Talisman 
2. Randuins, 
3. Heal-Item-Das-CC-Weg-Macht (kA gerade wie das heißt  Glaube Miracle)
4. Trinket 
5. Sigthstone

Sind jetzt nicht so viele finde ich

Und ja, Twitch haut rein, kann aber wegen fehlendem Mobility auch ganz schön verkacken


----------



## Xcravier (4. Juli 2014)

Aber Twitch wurde nicht komplett umgebaut. Die Skills sind alle komplett gleich geblieben, nur das Aussehen wurde verändert 
Traurig finde ich aber immer noch die umbenennung der Ulti von Pray and Spray zu Ra-ta-ta-ta oder so


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Aber Twitch wurde nicht komplett umgebaut. Die Skills sind alle komplett gleich geblieben, nur das Aussehen wurde verändert




Am Anfang konnte man mit Twitch ja minutenlang komplett im Stealth bleiben und unsichtbar über die komplette Map laufen. Die Ratte war damit völlig anders zu spielen, da man nie wusste, wo sie war. Jetzt jedoch kann man ja nicht mehr lange im Stealth bleiben. Wenn man die Rate Bot auf der Map sieht, braucht man Top keine Angst haben, dass das Vieh 30 Sekunden später aus dem Nix neben einem auftaucht. 



Zureh schrieb:


> Und ja, Twitch haut rein, kann aber wegen fehlendem Mobility auch ganz schön verkacken



"From out of the sewers comes ... DOOM!"

Glaube, ich werde die kleine Seuchenratte in der nächsten Zeit häufiger zocken. Der macht echt Freude. 

Mal kucken, ob ich wegen der Mobility bissel an meinen ADC Runen rumschraube. Damit er bissel schneller läuft. :0)


----------



## Xcravier (4. Juli 2014)

Aber der Nerf mit der Unsichtbarkeit ist ja schon ein bisschen länger her  ich dachte du meinst das Visuell Upgrade


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2014)

Ne. Ich hatte den zwischenzeitlich gar nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## Zureh (4. Juli 2014)

Movementspeed würde ich nicht aufm ADC rein nehmen, das lohnt sich nicht. Da eher Spellvamp/Flat AD/ArPen.

Und mit +4.5% Movementspeed fehlt dir im Teamfight trotzdem die Mobility (sowas wie Ezreal oder Corki jump, Vayne tumble etc.)

Zum Escapen braucht man Movementspeed auch nicht weil man ja slowen kann und unsichtbar gehen kann und zum Chasen kannste auch slowen


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2014)

Was ist FlatAD?


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Juli 2014)

Na es gibt welche mit einer festen AD und welche, die mit dem Level skalieren.
"Flat" sind Erstere, "scaling" sind Letztere.


Oh und Twitch ist im Moment eigentlich ziemlich stark, wobei ich aber auch aufgehört habe, ihn mit early botrk zu spielen. Den Slow braucht er meiner Meinung nach nicht, Twitch hat W und Q - und wenn das nicht reicht, ist man in der Regel sowieso hinüber.  Mittlerweile gehe ich auch auf 2x Dorans -> BF + Berserkers -> IE -> Zeal -> PD  -> botrk oder LW -> botrk oder LW.




Seabound schrieb:


> Am Anfang konnte man mit Twitch ja minutenlang  komplett im Stealth bleiben und unsichtbar über die komplette Map  laufen. Die Ratte war damit völlig anders zu spielen, da man nie wusste,  wo sie war. Jetzt jedoch kann man ja nicht mehr lange im Stealth  bleiben. Wenn man die Rate Bot auf der Map sieht, braucht man Top keine  Angst haben, dass das Vieh 30 Sekunden später aus dem Nix neben einem  auftaucht.



Jop, das wurde etwas generft, wobei ich damit eigentlich weniger Probleme hatte - Evelynn funktioniert auch so und das gratis. Da gibt's halt 4 Möglichkeiten: Bannen, selber picken, pinken oder sehr defensiv spielen.


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2014)

Ok. Danke.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Juli 2014)

immer gern


----------



## xEbo (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn wer Bock hat, wir (2 Leute) suchen noch paar Mitspieler für Teamersteller bzw. vielleicht mal Ranked. Immer wenn Zeit ist. Fügt mich einfach Ingame (HrBert) hinzu oder schreibt mich hier im Forum an.

Achso Skype sollte vorhanden sein.


----------



## torkol (8. Juli 2014)

xEbo schrieb:


> Wenn wer Bock hat, wir (2 Leute) suchen noch paar Mitspieler für Teamersteller bzw. vielleicht mal Ranked. Immer wenn Zeit ist. Fügt mich einfach Ingame (HrBert) hinzu oder schreibt mich hier im Forum an.
> 
> Achso Skype sollte vorhanden sein.


 
Was für eine elo seit ihr?Nicht das ich zu schlecht bin...


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Juli 2014)

Kann im Moment nur silber iv anbieten, bin mangels Aktivität wieder deranked 

Adc main, jungle und supp second. Mid = feed und top nur, wenn's unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## xEbo (9. Juli 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Was für eine elo seit ihr?Nicht das ich zu schlecht bin...


 
Wir sind Fun Gamer, schlecht sicher nicht aber Ranked bin ich bspw. nicht. Mein Partner war Silver afaik.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2014)

In 3 Jahren Lol vielleicht 10 Ranked Spiele gemacht. Also null Elo :0)


----------



## Sinister213 (10. Juli 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Zum Escapen braucht man Movementspeed auch nicht weil man ja slowen kann und unsichtbar gehen kann und zum Chasen kannste auch slowen


 
Also entweder ganz deutsch oder ganz englisch aber das.....


----------



## Zureh (10. Juli 2014)

Sinister213 schrieb:


> Also entweder ganz deutsch oder ganz englisch aber das.....


 
"Zum Flüchten braucht man Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit auch nicht weil man ja verlangsamen kann und unsichtbar gehen kann und zum Verfolgen kannste auch verlangsamen."

Ist aber nichts besonderes, dass man die ganzen "Fachbegriffe" benutzt. Mit der Zeit lernt man die aber.


----------



## floh315 (10. Juli 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> "Zum Flüchten braucht man Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit auch nicht weil man ja verlangsamen kann und unsichtbar gehen kann und zum Verfolgen kannste auch verlangsamen."
> 
> Ist aber nichts besonderes, dass man die ganzen "Fachbegriffe" benutzt. Mit der Zeit lernt man die aber.



Ich weiß was du meinst. Aber Fachbegriffe sind das nicht  . Nur die Wörter für englisches LoL (welches die meisten benutzen).
Im deutschen LoL heißt das Lauftempo


----------



## Zureh (10. Juli 2014)

Ja oder Lauftempo  Habe mein Spiel immer auf Englisch eingestellt hehe.

 Ich weiß dass es keine Fachbegriffe sind, deshalb steht das Wort in Anführungsstrichen. Für Laien kommen die ganzen englischen Begriffe aber wie Fachwörter rüber. Lies den Satz doch mal deiner Mutter vor, mal gucken wie viel sie davon versteht 

Aber sowas wie "callen" in LoL ist mMn. ein wenig schon ein Fachbegriff. Man weiß vielleicht, was das englische Wort übersetzt bedeutet, aber hat keine Ahnung, was genau damit gemeint ist. 

Kleiner Test: Weißt du, was "facen" in Counterstrike bedeutet?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juli 2014)

Na der Caller ist doch der mit dem Telefon. 

Es gibt für solche "Szeneworte" manchmal einfach keine gescheite Übersetzung. Das Beste, was mir zum Caller einfallen würde, wäre "Dirigent", das passt aber auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Zureh (10. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Na der Caller ist doch der mit dem Telefon.
> 
> Es gibt für solche "Szeneworte" manchmal einfach keine gescheite Übersetzung. Das Beste, was mir zum Caller einfallen würde, wäre "Dirigent", das passt aber auch nicht wirklich.


 
Teutonnen ... Du spielst doch selbst CS:GO ... dann müsstest du doch wissen, dass es Ansager heißt


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juli 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Teutonnen ... Du spielst doch selbst CS:GO


 
Ja, aber in der Skillregion, wo 5x short auch nach 3 Runden hintereinander noch funktioniert.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2014)

So, ich hab nach Jahren (ca. 1,5 oder so) mal wieder Mantheon reaktiviert. Und ich muss sagen, nach dem ganzen ADC-gezocke, macht der mal richtig Spaß. Und so schlecht war ich eigentlich garnicht. Das eine Spiel war nicht so dolle, aber top gegen Trynda ist eh nicht spaßig. Die anderen zweien waren aber echt ok. Zumindest für meine Verhältnisse.


----------



## PrayForParis (13. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> So, ich hab nach Jahren (ca. 1,5 oder so) mal wieder Mantheon reaktiviert. Und ich muss sagen, nach dem ganzen ADC-gezocke, macht der mal richtig Spaß. Und so schlecht war ich eigentlich garnicht. Das eine Spiel war nicht so dolle, aber top gegen Trynda ist eh nicht spaßig. Die anderen zweien waren aber echt ok. Zumindest für meine Verhältnisse.


 
Was heißt denn deine Verhältnisse ?


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2014)

Naja, ich bin ja eher so der Freizeitgamer. Aber mit Phanteon klappts eigentlich wirklich ganz gut. Obwohl wir letztes Spiel verloren haben. Lag aber eher an Ahri die irgendwann Duelle beim Baron machen wollte und so. Ich hab mich eigentlich noch ganz gut gehalten.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand derbe Probleme gegen Jax hat: Probiert's doch mal mit Nasus und Exhaust/TP als Summoner, dazu Iceborn Gauntlets und Randuins/FH.


----------



## Seabound (17. Juli 2014)

Och ****! Grad geht grad nix mehr. So ein schönes 3vs5, dass wir ziemlich gut im Griff hatten. Trotz Unterzahl. Und nun geht nix mehr.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Juli 2014)

Der neue Lucian ist auch ganz heftig xD
Spielt den mal mit Essence Reaver -> Boots of Lucidity-> Brutalizer -> Black Cleaver -> Last Whisper -> BotRK/IE.

40% CDR, sobald ihr den Brutalizer habt: Der Dash hat dann ~6 Sekunden CD - du kannst dashen und nach 1 Skill und den beiden Passive-AAs ist der Dash schon wieder da.  
Q hat etwa 3 Sekunden, W ebenfalls 6 und Culling steht bei 30s - und dank essence reaver könnt ihr praktisch durchgehend spammen.

Man hat zwar eventuell keine Crits drin, durch die ganze ArPen kommt ihr aber schon sehr nahe an true dmg ran und ihr erreicht so locker 350 AD - der Schaden kann durchaus mit dem typischen "IE+Crit+LW"-Build mithalten.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juli 2014)

Lucian spiel ich manchmal auch ganz gern top  
Wobei theoretisch geht das eig mit jedem adc


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juli 2014)

Naja, ohne supporter kann ein Grossteil der Tops einfach all in gehen und dich weghauen  Jax z.B.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juli 2014)

Hm ja gegen jax ist vllt weniger gut ,aber dagegen hab ich es auch schon geschafft  
Lucian weg dashen ist da recht hilfreich ,man muss nur insgesamt seinen manahaushalt kontrollieren
cait finde ich auch sehr gut auf top (draven,vayne,tris und co würde ich auch abraten)

Muss aber auch sagen,dass ich keine Rankeds zocke ,in normals klappt es aber meistens

ps: Achja kennen ist auch ganz cool  da funktioniert auch ganz gut top ,ap or ad ist jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Xcravier (18. Juli 2014)

Achja, ich bin jetzt endlich Gold 5


----------



## xEbo (18. Juli 2014)

Die neuen Bots sind wirklich höllisch -.-


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Juli 2014)

Am geilsten ist ja wenn Lux ulti ballert


----------



## Xcravier (18. Juli 2014)

Wenn Amumu ankommt fangen alle Minions an zu weinen


----------



## Gast20180620 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich spiele erst seit paar Tagen aber Mordekaiser hats mir angetan, seine Ulti is auch net von schlechten eltern  der Gegner denkt er hätt mich fast erledigt und wird unvorsichtig xD (natürlich passiert das nur bei schlechten Gegnern wie ich sie momentan bekomme, weil ich halt erst lvl 11 bin, aber später wird sich das sicherlich ändern)


----------



## Xcravier (18. Juli 2014)

Wenn du die Mordekaiser Ulti lustig findest, solltest du mal die Trundle Ulti ausprobieren, die entzieht zusätzlich noch 40% der Rüstung und Magieresitzenz


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juli 2014)

Diese neuen Bots - Blitzcrank,Annie,ChoGath usw - alter was hat riot geraucht  

Das macht schon Laune,aber ist halt eig ziemlich unbalanced 
Teamfights konnte ich bisher mit meinen Mates nicht wirklich gewinnen
Haben bis jetzt nur durch Splitpushen/backdoor gewonnen ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Diese neuen Bots - Blitzcrank,Annie,ChoGath usw - alter was hat riot geraucht


d00m w33d





Kinguin schrieb:


> Das macht schon Laune,aber ist halt eig ziemlich unbalanced


Sind ja auch doom bots of doom xD



Kinguin schrieb:


> Teamfights konnte ich bisher mit meinen Mates nicht wirklich gewinnen
> Haben bis jetzt nur durch Splitpushen/backdoor gewonnen ^^


Anders geht es auch nicht. 5v5 kannst du sie nicht schlagen, dafür sind ihre Skills einfach zu heftig.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juli 2014)

Wäre schon lustig,wenn man die selber mit solchen Spells angreifen dürfte 
Aber dann wirds wahrs komplett unübersichtlich

Ich finde aber 1vs1 bzw 2vs2 kann man sie noch gut besiegen
wenn aber cho,bc,lux,ez ihre spells reinknallen ,hab ich kein bock mehr  
Da soll irgendwer nochmal sagen,geh bots spielen du skilloser Noob


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juli 2014)

Ezreal ist ganz gut gegen die. Kannst einfach deine Q spammen, bis sie low sind - dann verziehen die sich wieder


----------



## xEbo (19. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> d00m w33d
> 
> Anders geht es auch nicht. 5v5 kannst du sie nicht schlagen, dafür sind ihre Skills einfach zu heftig.


 
Wir haben gestern das erste Spiel gewonnen: Splitpush und immer versuchen die einzeln zu erwischen. Tanky build braucht man eh nicht weil man so oder so instant tot ist . Lucian war von Anfang an fed was wohl geholfen hat


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Juli 2014)

Ich find's ja lustig, wie man Ragecomments erntet, wenn man botRK statt BT auf Caitlyn baut.  Ich meine es ist sowohl eines der goldeffizientesten Items im Spiel als auch eines der stärksten DPS-Items neben Infinity Edge und Last Whisper und die hatten ne Vayne - da brauche ich für Teamfights jedes Bisschen DPS, denn die bringt garantiert ordentlich was. 


Spoiler



Gibt es überhaupt irgendeine Kombination aus 4 Items, welche mehr DPS bringt als IE, PD, LW, BotRK? IMO gäbe es das nur auf AP-Chars mit Zhonyas, Rabadons, DFG und Voidstaff.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Buildpath in dem Spiel: BF + Berserker -> IE -> Zeal -> Shiv -> BotRK -> Banshee's -> LW. 
Zum Zeitpunkt, an dem ich BotRK und Spectre's Cowl hatte, war im Gegnerteam der Trundle der Einzige mit einem Armor-Item. Maokai hatte mit Giant's Belt angefangen. Was hätte ich sonst bauen sollen? BT? Das bringt erst mehr AD, wenn das Ziel unter ~690 HP fällt und da sind die 40% AS noch nicht eingerechnet. Essence Reaver? Das hätte wenn schon firstbuy sein müssen (womit ich mein Midgame kastriert hätte), denn ausserhalb der Lane hat Caitlyn nun wirklich keine Manaprobleme.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt irgendeine Kombination aus 4 Items, welche mehr DPS bringt als IE, PD, LW, BotRK?


 
Das Ghostblade hat afaik mit Aktiv auch richtig starke DPS-Werte. Man müsste es halt nachrechnen, aber es kommt auch auf AD- Armor- und Life- Werte von dir bzw. dem Gegner an. Man kann es also nicht pauschal sagen, aber ich denke mal, gegen "weiche" Ziele müsste Ghostblade+IE+PD+BT sogar stärker sein, hab aber keine Lust es nachzurechnen.
Bei BotrK ist es auch so eine Sache mit der Reichweite, ob man den Aktiv nutzen kann (450 Reichweite), denn sowas wie Cait mit der 650 AA-Reichweite wird den wahrscheinlich weniger nutzen als der Lucian mit 500.


----------



## Kinguin (22. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ich blicke ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so ganz bei dem Adc Build durch ^^
Wollte aber mal anfangen mehr Bot zu spielen,wie ist das mit den items Statiks,Bloodthirster,PD und co?
Früher hatte man ja auf der Posi immer das Standard Build mit IE oder BT anfangs
Aber mittlerweile gibt es ja auch BoTRK und so 

PS: Hab s3 kaum noch gespielt,und s4 bin ich zurzeit eher nen Gelegenheitszocker mit paar Kumpels


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juli 2014)

Man kann heute immer noch diese "Standard-Builds" machen.
Die gewöhnlichsten Starts sind momentan sowas wie IE mit PD oder Statikk, BotrK mit Ghostblade, PD oder Statikk oder Trinity-Rush.
Je nach Schützen bietet sich das eine oder das andere je nach Synergie oder Ziel im Early-Midgame an.
BotrK (insbesondere mit Ghostblade) wird normalerweise gerusht, wenn man eher auf auf kurze Scharmützel oder Picks aus ist bzw. das Kit dafür besonders geeignet ist, wie z.B. bei Vayne, Lucian oder Twitch. Oder auch, wenn es dem Schützen an Mobilität fehlt, wie z.B. Kog oder Twitch.
Ein IE mit PD oder Statikk ist eher für "Kite-Meister" mit einer langen Reichweite und/oder sicherem Positioning geeignet, wie Cait, Ashe oder Tris.
Ein Trinity-Rush kommt meistens mit einem Fähigkeiten-Gespamme zusammen, wie bei Corki, Ezreal oder Lucian, aber auch auf Kog hat es seine Freunde gefunden wegen zusätzlichen Dingen wie dem Movementspeed Buff und einer besseren Kitefähigkeit.

Edit:
Meistens gibt es nicht "den Build" für Schützen, also mach dir da nicht soo viele Sorgen.
Man sieht Lucian zum Beispiel in allen Klassen, je nach Zielsetzung, man hat Tris schon Statikks rushen sehen um die Wellen zu zerstören.
Ein BT-Rush ist eher zur Ausnahme geworden, da er nur noch 80AD gibt also genau so viel wie IE und dabei nur 300g weniger kostet. Durch die Änderungen bei der Lifesteal-Itemisation vor ein paar Patches kann man z.B. mit Doppel oder Tripel Doran und IE gut überleben.


----------



## Kinguin (22. Juli 2014)

Danke schön  leuchtet mir alles ein 

Das ghostblade mittlerweile auf adc gespielt ist mir neu - dachte immer youmous wäre immer ein assassinen item für zb Noc^^
Kanns sein,dass BT etwas in Vergessenheit geraten ist?
Weil auf Riven,Talon,Pantheon und Co wird lieber Hydra gespielt
Und zed,rengar zb blade of ruined king


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juli 2014)

Naja, der BT ist in sofern in Vergessenheit geraten, dass die AD-Werte von allen Riesenschwert-Items auf 80 normiert wurde und dass Lifesteal generell teurer geworden ist, zumindest für Fernkämpfer. Da gibt man als ADC meistens die 300Gold mehr für eine IE aus, zumal der neue Passiv-Schild im Laning selten zum Einsatz kommt.
Die Nahkämper könnnen die 5AD Unterschied verschmerzen, da sie AoE Autoattacks und Lifesteal, sowie einen Autoattack-Reset und eine Schadensfähigkeit mehr bekommen. Wenn man den bei typischen Bruiser-Werten wie 1-1,2 ordentlich einsetzen kann hat man einen immensen Vorteil. Diese können den neuen BT-Schild auch nicht gut nutzen.
Das Ghostblade wurde letztens für Fernkämpfer gebufft auf 6s Dauer, damit kann man mit gewissen Adcs, wie du bereits angedeutet hast wirklich ein Midgame-Assassine werden. Vaynes, Twitchs oder Lucians Ultis harmonieren auch gut mit dem Aktiv von Ghostblade, sodass man damit im Falle von Vayne oder Twitch ein fast ein Assassine ist oder mit Lucian oder Twitch einen massiven Teamfight-Powerspike mit den Ultis hat.


----------



## Xcravier (22. Juli 2014)

Man darf halt BT nicht mehr als first item builden, da es jetzt ein Endgame-Item ist.


----------



## Kinguin (22. Juli 2014)

Wie ist das rig mit dem neuen Item da,welches ad,cd und lifesteal gibt + diese manapassive hat
Auf Champs wie varus,lucian,ez könnte das zb recht praktisch sein als first item oder ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juli 2014)

Ich finds nicht sooo pralle. Es gibt durchaus Champs, die davon profitieren können, aber bis du mal die 3400g zusammen hast, ist das Laning fast vorbei. Für die, die es wirklich nötig hätten in Bezug auf Mana und Sustain kommt es meistens zu spät.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Juli 2014)

Ich finde es nur auf Lucian und Jayce wirklich viable.

Lucian deswegen, weil es einfach perfekt in sein Kit passt, wenn man ein CDR/Armorpen/AD-Build spielt und Jayce deshalb, weil er mit der Tear viel lane pressure verliert, bis er die 700 Stacks hat (und selbst da sind die ~120 Schaden pro Angriff jetzt kein kompletter Gamechanger).


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (22. Juli 2014)

So hab´s nun auch endlich auf Gold geschafft


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juli 2014)

Grad findet ein wunderbares OGN-Game mit Samsung White vs. SKT T1 K statt. Mal schauen, ob es das nächste Blindpick-Viertelfinale wird!


----------



## torkol (23. Juli 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Grad findet ein wunderbares OGN-Game mit Samsung White vs. SKT T1 K statt. Mal schauen, ob es das nächste Blindpick-Viertelfinale wird!


Schaust du auch bei dem deutschen Stream?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Juli 2014)

Ich schau's auf dem OGN-Kanal auf Twitch.


----------



## torkol (23. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich schau's auf dem OGN-Kanal auf Twitch.


 
Schau es beim offiziellen deutschen caster von der lcs und mehr, der OGN auf Hitbix streamt.Sonst ist er auf Twitch unterwegs.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juli 2014)

Naja, Maxim ist imo ok als Caster, aber in der OGN finde ich Monte mit DoA oder in der LCS Defico oder Deman besser.


----------



## torkol (23. Juli 2014)

Will jemand in den nächsten 3 Stunden ein normal machen?Bin Main supp, unranked aber in nem Bronze 1 Team.Name ist matteoderva.


----------



## Xcravier (23. Juli 2014)

Ich kann leider für die nächsten 2,5 Wochen nicht spielen, weil ich mit meinen Eltern im Urlaub bin


----------



## xEbo (23. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich kann leider für die nächsten 2,5 Wochen nicht spielen, weil ich mit meinen Eltern im Urlaub bin


 
Schrecklich!


----------



## Seabound (23. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich kann leider für die nächsten 2,5 Wochen nicht spielen, weil ich mit meinen Eltern im Urlaub bin



Ich würd mich umbringen! Urlaub? Nicht auch noch Sowas!


----------



## Xcravier (23. Juli 2014)

Es ist aber ein Wanderurlaub und wandern ist imner so langweilig xD
(vor allem wenn man das jedes Jahr macht )


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich würd mich umbringen! Urlaub? Nicht auch noch Sowas!


 
Und das im Real-Life!
Seit ich LoL spiele hab ich panische Angst, wenn ich ein Mädchen mit Bären sehe!


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Juli 2014)

Könnte es sein, dass j4 gebufft wurde? Hatte den lange nicht so stark in Erinnerung...


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2014)

j4???


----------



## Xcravier (24. Juli 2014)

Ne, die Hitbox der e q combo wurde sogar generft.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> j4???


 
Jarvan IV. Hatte den einfach viel schwächer in Erinnerung gehabt und war erst mal überrascht, was der mit SotEL und Brutalizer für Schaden gedrückt hat.


EDIT: Hab grad den besten Ingame-Chat ever gehabt.

Die Gegner haben unsere Bot zerstört und auf einmal schreibt unser mid das hier:

On the 8th day, God sat down to rest
Then he realized
That he forgot to give the enemy something to eat
Thus he created
a bot lane.


Ich konnte nicht mehr xDDD

Im gleichen Spiel (nach nem misslungenen Gank auf der Bot):
Ich: TF if you ping me to go in and set up your ult you gotta follow it up mate.
Ich: I can't 3v1, I'll only feed them one more kill and make it worse because our bot got crushed and Jinx doesn't have the damage to teamfight yet.
TF: Wasn't in range to ult sry
Ich: NP but next time please check first 
Jinx: OMG report Xin calling me noob
Ich: I didn't call you noob but the enemy adc is ~3k ahead of you. We simply can't fight yet when Cait is around. [anm: Die Jinx hatte BT und Berserker fertig, die gegnerische Caitlyn war bei IE, PD und Berserker]
Jinx [all]: Please report this Xin for harrassing me I afk.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (24. Juli 2014)

Bin mittlerweile sogar auf Gold IV gestiegen, geht ja richtig schnell hier! 
Schafft ihr es eine Winstreak von 6 oder mehr Wins zu haben? Bei mir habe ich konstant Winstreaks von 4 oder 5, jedoch schaff ich nicht mehr. Mein Rekord liegt glaube ich auch bei 5, während mein Rekord in der Losestreak bei 22 liegt ._.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> während mein Rekord in der Losestreak bei 22 liegt ._.



Sowas schaff ich auch!


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Juli 2014)

Mein Rekord bzgl. Losingstreak dürfte etwa 9 oder 10 in Folge sein.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Mein Rekord bzgl. Losingstreak dürfte etwa 9 oder 10 in Folge sein.


 
Naja, heut hab ich noch kein Spiel gewonnen. Grad werde ich Toplane mit Phanteon von Trynda auseinandergenommen. Grad stehts 1/9 für Trynda... Da geht nix mehr.

jetzt 1/10. Muss wieder ins Spiel...

OK. 1/11 isses dann ausgegangen...


----------



## Xcravier (24. Juli 2014)

Ranked oder normal?


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2014)

Ich spiele kein Ranked.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juli 2014)

Ist doch sowas von egal, ob ranked oder normal!
Bis auf die Queue-Beschränkungen und die Season-Ende-Belohnungen ist da für mindestens 99% der Spieler kein Unterschied. Die anderen maximalen 1% sind entweder Profispieler oder in deren Games.


----------



## Xcravier (24. Juli 2014)

In normal Games gewinne ich halt eigentlich immer, egal ob ich trolle oder nicht, weil die Gegner immer so schlecht sind  ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hab so 40-60 eine. Also 40% Gewinn, 60% verlorene Spiele


----------



## Xcravier (24. Juli 2014)

Aber ich spiele in normal games auch nur gegen Bronze Elo 
Ich erinnere mich noch dass ich, als ich selber bronze war noch nicht einmal wusste, wie man die Tresh Laterne richtig grabt ^^


----------



## killer196 (24. Juli 2014)

Normal games hab ich ne winrate von über 70%. In rankeds ca 52% normal schwanken die gegner zwischen bronze 4 und diamond 2. Rankeds meist um platin 3.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> wie man die Tresh Laterne richtig grabt ^^


 
das verpeil ich auch immer. Ich hab die noch nicht einmal hinbekommen. Rechtsklick, aber es passiert nix.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (24. Juli 2014)

Diese Season in Bronze IV  angefangen und jetzt Gold IV mit Platin als Ziel, mal sehen wie´s wird. Langsam merke ich jedoch dass die Gegner besser werden. Beispiel: Bronze nach 5 Minuten 10 Kills, jetzt in Gold gibt es Games wo der First Blood erst nach 10 Minuten geschieht. 
Macht aber mehr Spaß, denn nicht mehr soviele Trolls. In den letzten 20 Games "nur 2 Afk", eins im Gegnerteam, eins bei mir, obwhol der in seiner Goldpromo war oO.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2014)

Mir würde es schonmal reichen, wenn mein verdammtes Internet nicht alle 5 Minuten für ca. 2 Minuten disconnected. Irgendwie ist das bei uns in der Innenstadt zur Zeit voll das Problem. Auch beim Kumpel um die Ecke. Nervt und ist halt vor allem ******* beim Zocken.


----------



## Xcravier (24. Juli 2014)

Ich habe diese Season mit Bronze 5 angefangen, und wenn ich zurückdenke, habe ich auch wirklich richtig schlecht gespielt  
Jetzt bin ich im Moment Gold 5 nach 3 Promos 
Im Moment spiele ich aber nicht mehr so viel, weil ich mir AC4 gekauft habe, und ich es immer voll traurig ist mit meinem Pc lol zu spielen. Ich habe beim Afterburner ein eigenes Profil für LoL, wo ich den niedrigsten Möglichen Takt und -100mV eingestellt habe, unc ich habe ohne Vsync immer noch ca. 250 fps


----------



## killer196 (24. Juli 2014)

Wie hast du bronze 5 geschafft  selbst wenn ich im smurf dauerhaft afk nin gewinne ich genug


----------



## Xcravier (24. Juli 2014)

Das waren die einstufungsspiele zur neuen Season  ich habe 4/10 gewonnen und bin bronze 5 eingestuft worden xD
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sogar 6/10 gewonnen und ist auch bronze 5 eingestuft worden ^^


----------



## torkol (24. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Das waren die einstufungsspiele zur neuen Season  ich habe 4/10 gewonnen und bin bronze 5 eingestuft worden xD
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat sogar 6/10 gewonnen und ist auch bronze 5 eingestuft worden ^^


 
Wird dann an den stats oder der MMR liegen, komisch ist es aber schon.


----------



## Xcravier (24. Juli 2014)

Ne, das liegt daran, dass ich season 3 bronze 3 war, und man in der nächsten Season automatisch schlechter eingestuft wird, wenn man in der vorherigen Season schon geranked hat, außer nan gewinnt alle Spiele.
Deswegen ist Bronze auch am Anfang einer neuen Season immer so voll 

Außerdem spielen die Stats keine Rolle  man kriegt genau gleich viele Punkte, egal ob man 16/0 oder 0/24 stand, wenn man gewinnt.


----------



## torkol (24. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ne, das liegt daran, dass ich season 3 bronze 3 war, und man in der nächsten Season automatisch schlechter eingestuft wird, wenn man in der vorherigen Season schon geranked hat, außer nan gewinnt alle Spiele.
> 
> Außerdem spielen die Stats keine Rolle  man kriegt genau gleich viele Punkte, egal ob man 16/0 oder 0/24 stand, wenn man gewinnt.


 
Oh, das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juli 2014)

Das ALL-FNC Game war grad echt erste Sahne!
Ich persönlich glaub aber nicht, dass Shooks Riven gegen tendenziell agressivere Teams (*nach China und Korea schiel*) noch gut funktionieren wird.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Juli 2014)

Naja ich weiss nicht. Nach dem der erste Baron für fnc ausgelaufen ist, haben die nur noch defensiv gespielt. Gegen Kogmaw, Orianna und Irelia geht das nicht auf.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juli 2014)

Naja, die einzige Situation wo sich für sie danach wirklich eine gute Chance ergeben hat, war als ALL zum Drake gegangen ist und ihren Mid-Inhib-Turret offen gelassen haben.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Juli 2014)

Und als ALL richtung Baron ging, Yellowstar Shook gehookt hat und er schon auf 1/3 runter war. Ausserdem hat er vor dem mid inhib-Turm Nyph zwei Mal und Tabzz ein Mal erwischt. Von da an war's einfach zu spät, weil Kogmaw, Irelia und Orianna ihre Gegenstücke (Jinx, Gragas und Ziggs) outscalen.

Rekkles musste super defensiv spielen, weil er lange Zeit kein Banshee's gebaut hatte. Trifft eine Morgana-Q, ist das Game vorbei.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juli 2014)

Ich würd jetzt nicht wirklich outscalen sagen, dafür haben sie unterschiedliche Stärken. Jinx halt ich für ähnlich stark wie Kog aber Irelia geht eher in Richtung eines Tanky Assassinen und Gragas zu einem Tanky Mage, je nach Itemisation geht das zu dem einen oder dem anderen. Imo war die FNC-Komposition zu stark von einem guten J4 oder Thresh Ult anhängig und einen Gragas in eine AoE-Komposition zu picken halt ich auch nicht für das Optimum, denn da muss der Ult noch stärker zurück-gehalten werden bzw. präziser platziert werden als sonst. Von den Belagerungsfertigkeiten wär imo sogar Jinx, Gragas und Ziggs dem Kog, Ori und Irelia überlegen. Man hat ja gesehen, dass sie auf ein gutes Dark Binding warten mussten, um dann sich per roher Gewalt reinzuzwingen. Das hat schon häufiger Top-Tier-Teams das Genick gebrochen.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2014)

Gegen Aatrox wars jetzt grad top noch schlimmer. Der ist noch mal ein Zacken schwerer zu töten als Tryndamere. Grad 2/15 Toplane die Hucke voll bekommen. Aber gewonnen. Wenigstens waren die anderen gut.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juli 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würd jetzt nicht wirklich outscalen sagen, dafür haben sie unterschiedliche Stärken.


Für sich genommen nicht - in den jeweiligen Teams aber schon.




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jinx halt ich für ähnlich stark wie Kog


Wenn sie mit ihrem Fishbones mehr als einen Gegner trifft, ja. Auf ein Ziel haut Kog dank der Q und Ult/Triforce wesentlich mehr raus.




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> aber Irelia geht eher in Richtung eines Tanky Assassinen und Gragas zu einem Tanky Mage, je nach Itemisation geht das zu dem einen oder dem anderen.


Für sich genommen ja, aber Gragas "trollt" sowohl die Jinx als auch den Ziggs und den Jarvan. Er kann nicht ulten, ohne den überlegenen AoE seiner Teammates rauszunehmen.




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Imo war die FNC-Komposition zu stark von einem guten J4 oder Thresh Ult anhängig und einen Gragas in eine AoE-Komposition zu picken halt ich auch nicht für das Optimum, denn da muss der Ult noch stärker zurück-gehalten werden bzw. präziser platziert werden als sonst.
> 
> Von den Belagerungsfertigkeiten wär imo sogar Jinx, Gragas und Ziggs dem Kog, Ori und Irelia überlegen. Man hat ja gesehen, dass sie auf ein gutes Dark Binding warten mussten, um dann sich per roher Gewalt reinzuzwingen. Das hat schon häufiger Top-Tier-Teams das Genick gebrochen.


Jop, aber eben - ALL hatte für Teamfights seit dem zweiten Baron einfach aufgrund ihrer Champs das stärkere Team. Die hatten alle Zeit der Welt - schlimmstenfalls hätten sie den Teamfight um den nächsten Baron bekommen.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (25. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Season mit Bronze 5 angefangen, und wenn ich zurückdenke, habe ich auch wirklich richtig schlecht gespielt
> Jetzt bin ich im Moment Gold 5 nach 3 Promos
> Im Moment spiele ich aber nicht mehr so viel, weil ich mir AC4 gekauft habe, und ich es immer voll traurig ist mit meinem Pc lol zu spielen. Ich habe beim Afterburner ein eigenes Profil für LoL, wo ich den niedrigsten Möglichen Takt und -100mV eingestellt habe, unc ich habe ohne Vsync immer noch ca. 250 fps


 
Jo ich merk auch deutliche Besserungen 
Ich mach das selbe und schaff auf 2560x1440 noch 150 Fps.
Weiß einer wie man die Minimap icons größer machen kann, weil es sieht schon ziemlich klein aus :/


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juli 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie man die Minimap icons größer machen kann, weil es sieht schon ziemlich klein aus :/



Kannst du in einem laufenden Spiel in den Optionen anpassen.


----------



## killer196 (25. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Gegen Aatrox wars jetzt grad top noch schlimmer. Der ist noch mal ein Zacken schwerer zu töten als Tryndamere. Grad 2/15 Toplane die Hucke voll bekommen. Aber gewonnen. Wenigstens waren die anderen gut.



 how


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (25. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Kannst du in einem laufenden Spiel in den Optionen anpassen.



Ich kann die Minimap vergrößern, aber die Icons in der Minimap nicht.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juli 2014)

Mmmmmh... Das weiss ich net, sorry.


----------



## derPate (25. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter:

[How To] modifiziere dein Interface - League of Legends Community


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (25. Juli 2014)

Danke, ich les mir das dann mal gründlich durch.

Edit: Die Icons vegrößern geht leider nicht :/


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Juli 2014)

Mein bester Winstreak liegt glaube ich bei 13 Matches.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Juli 2014)

Zurzeit spiele ich mittlerweile wieder mehr Lol,meine kumpels und ich wollen sogar wenns geht endlich competitive spielen 
Spielen seit anfang s2,wo wir recht viel just4fun gespielt haben,mit s3 wurde es aber deutlich weniger
Mit s4 wollen wir wieder einsteigen 
Aber zunächst probieren wir noch aus,mir gefällt irelia top ganz gut,hab sie schon damals s2 gerne gespielt ^^

Das item build ist aber immer relativ gleich, trinity,boots,botrk und der rest tanky meistens (withs end,randuins,zephyr vllt noch)
Was tue ich gegen Champs wie Nasus oder Malphite eig ? Die machen mir sehr zu schaffen -.-....
Gegen early starke Champs wie Riven komme ich sogar eher klar,wobei irelia erst im mid/lategame aufblüht


----------



## Xcravier (26. Juli 2014)

Ich würde allein schon wegen dem Siegreich-Skin jede Season ranked spielen, weil Gold kann wirklich jeder schaffen


----------



## Kinguin (26. Juli 2014)

Bin wirklich nicht gut muss ich mal so sagen 
Meine kumpels und ich haben immer nur aus Spaß gespielt und gern auch mal neues gespielt,aber mit s3 hatten wir dann kein Bock mehr 
Jetzt wollen wir uns mal an competitve ranwagen,aber wir wissen noch nicht,welche Lanes uns so am besten liegen oder welche Champs ^^
Zudem hat sich doch recht viel verändert


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Juli 2014)

Gerade das grüne Ribbon (Friendly) bekommen.


----------



## Xcravier (27. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch 


Ich hatte noch nie ein Band, ich werde wahrscheinlich zu oft reported


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Juli 2014)

Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wofür. Ne Chat restriction wäre mMn angemessener.


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juli 2014)

Ist eig Irelia op oder hab ich einfach Glück?  (wie gesagt bin nicht so pralle)
Hab jetzt gut 20 Spiele mit ihr hinter mir,und fast alle gewonnen o.O better nerf irelia wurde ja früher oft gesagt,aber gilt das auch heute noch? xd


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Juli 2014)

Sie snowballt einfach hart. OP ist sie bei Weitem nicht.


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juli 2014)

Ich finde ihr Early nicht so pralle,aber ab midgame gehts bergauf richtig 
Habe bis jetzt nur gegen Nasus verloren,auf den komme ich gar nicht als Irelia klar -.- hat da irgendwer tipps?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juli 2014)

Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Profi auf dem Champ, aber ich würde einen Zephyr um die Wither-Dauer zu senken oder ein BotrK vorschlagen.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juli 2014)

gerade ein ganz abartiges Spiel gehabt - Jarvan, Xerath, Riven, Leona, Thresh gegen Katarina, Yi, Ezreal, Maokai, Zed (eigentlich ein absolutes Albtraumteam als Jarvan... Jeder kommt aus der Ult raus).

Im Early haben die uns komplett auseinander genommen (alle Lanes waren etwa 2-5 und ich als Jungler...stand halt da. In der Zeit, in der ich einen Gank abgezogen habe, sind auf den anderen beiden Lanes wieder welche verreckt und so.). Dann kamen die ersten Teamfights und unser Team hat die trotz gefühlten etwa 15k Goldrückstand komplett auseinandergenommen. Die Gegner waren nur noch am flamen.

Ich hab einfach auf so viele wie möglich geultet, die kamen nicht schnell genug aus dem Jarvan-Ult raus, die Leona hat jedes Mal einfach den Rest gestunnt - dann konnten Xerath und Riven die Katarina und den Ezreal (oder den Zed, wen se halth erwischt haben) runterbursten . Der Maokai ging komplett auf Rüstung, was bissl doof war - Riven hatte LW, ich meine Q. Sind mal etwa -120 Rüstung gewesen. Da hat ihm der Thornmail dann auch nichts mehr genützt.

Am Ende haben wir ein 9-31 aufgeholt und bei 29-35 haben die surrendered weil einer ragequittet. 


Ausserdem grad 3 Mysterygift-Kisten gekauft - Dynasty Ahri, Glacial Malphite und Nemesis Jax.


EDIT: Muss man dazu eigentlich noch was sagen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab die Schnauze echt so gestrichen voll von dem, was Riot Matchmaking nennt. Meine letzten 8 oder 9 Spiele wurden ALLE durch einen Leaver entschieden und auch ansonsten kommt's gerne mal vor, dass drei, vier Gold-Leute gegen (echte) lvl 20er gesetzt werden. Ich mache dem Braum überhaupt keinen Vorwurf bezüglich seines Spieles - jeder fängt mal an. Aber warum lässt man die gegen Gold-Leute spielen? Eine Seite wird weggefegt, die Andere spielt quasi ein Botgame. Das macht für beide Seiten keinen Spass.


----------



## fuzba (28. Juli 2014)

Tag zusammen,

ich bin ein Frischling, was LOL angeht, würde aber in das Spiel eintauchen wollen. Wie fängt man am sinnvollsten an? Wenn ich die Thread teilweise lese, denke ich, es handelt sich um eine Fremdsprache 
Wie gelingt mir der Einstieg? Gibt es einen Leitfaden oder gar Mentoren?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juli 2014)

Für Tutorials würde ich dir diesen Youtube-Kanal empfehlen:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeGtVfZD9LVttCJzjIJLY1g

Für eine generelle Übersicht ist das hier nicht schlecht (der Titel klingt etwas doof, ich weiss xD):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPueH1DOOho

Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal die Tutorials durchspielen und ein paar Spiele gegen Bots machen. Einerseits, um etwas Erfahrung zu sammeln und andererseits brauchst du IP (eine der beiden Ingame-Währungen) für neue Champions und Runen (das sind ausrüstbare "Upgrades" für deinen Champ. Ist besonders für den Anfang einer Runde wichtig).

Falls du Lust hast, können wir auch mal eine Runde gegen diese Bots spielen und quasi ein AMA machen.  Was ich dir empfehlen würde, ist dieses Programm hier:
News - Curse Voice DE
-> Ist quasi ein Teamspeak-Client, der in LoL integriert wird.


----------



## Xcravier (28. Juli 2014)

Also ich würde dir einfach raten habe Spaß am Spiel . Am besten ist es natürlich, wenn man mit ein paar Freunden anfängt, die den gleichen Wissensstand (also 0 ) haben, und dann einfach anfängt zu spielen. 
Irgendwann findet man dann auch alles selber heraus, aber man steht halt nicht unter so einem Druck wie wenn einem etwas beigebracht wird  ich würde dir eher nicht die ganze Zeit mit einem lvl 30er zu spielen, weil du dann meißtens erfahrenere Spieler bekommst, und die meißtens mehr flamen (Beleidigen) 
Du kannst aber halt schon damit rechnen, dass es ein halbes Jahr dauert, bis du alles verstanden hast.

Ich selber habe mit meinem Haupt-Account wahrscheinlich nur 5 Coop-Games gespielt, also muss man nicht unbedingt am Anfang gegen Bots spielen.


----------



## fuzba (28. Juli 2014)

Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal die Tutorials durchspielen und ein paar Spiele gegen Bots machen. Einerseits, um etwas Erfahrung zu sammeln und andererseits brauchst du IP (eine der beiden Ingame-Währungen) für neue Champions und Runen (das sind ausrüstbare "Upgrades" für deinen Champ. Ist besonders für den Anfang einer Runde wichtig).

Falls du Lust hast, können wir auch mal eine Runde gegen diese Bots spielen und quasi ein AMA machen.  Was ich dir empfehlen würde, ist dieses Programm hier:
News - Curse Voice DE
-> Ist quasi ein Teamspeak-Client, der in LoL integriert wird.[/QUOTE]


Vielen Dank. werde ich erstmal machen und komme gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück.
Was ist AMA?


----------



## fuzba (28. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir einfach raten habe Spaß am Spiel . Am besten ist es natürlich, wenn man mit ein paar Freunden anfängt, die den gleichen Wissensstand (also 0 ) haben, und dann einfach anfängt zu spielen.
> Irgendwann findet man dann auch alles selber heraus, aber man steht halt nicht unter so einem Druck wie wenn einem etwas beigebracht wird  ich würde dir eher nicht die ganze Zeit mit einem lvl 30er zu spielen, weil du dann meißtens erfahrenere Spieler bekommst, und die meißtens mehr flamen (Beleidigen)
> Du kannst aber halt schon damit rechnen, dass es ein halbes Jahr dauert, bis du alles verstanden hast.
> 
> Ich selber habe mit meinem Haupt-Account wahrscheinlich nur 5 Coop-Games gespielt, also muss man nicht unbedingt am Anfang gegen Bots spielen.


 
Das mit dem Spass am Spiel ist richtig, aber war das in der Vergangenheit leider nicht so der Fall.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich schon vor einiger Zeit mal reingeschnuppert habe. Aber nach derben Beleidigungen dachte ich mir dann auch, dass ich mir das so nicht geben muss.
Zudem gehöre ich sicherlich ein wenig zur älteren Garde und daher sind die Freunde, die zocken nicht mehr so zahlreich.

Der Zeitrahmen ist kein Problem. Geduld und Lernfähigkeit ist ja vorhanden


----------



## Xcravier (28. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich war ich am Anfang einfach so schlecht, dass ich auch mit ganz schlechten gematched wurde, und ganz neue flamen ja normalerweise nicht


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juli 2014)

fuzba schrieb:


> Was ist AMA?


 Ask Me Anything. Natürlich lol-bezogen xD


----------



## xEbo (28. Juli 2014)

Ganz wichtig bei LoL: Geduld. Nicht mit dir selbst sondern mit deinen Mitspielern .
Ach ja: Keine Runen bis LvL 20 kaufen. Ist rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## fuzba (28. Juli 2014)

Danke Euch nochmal


----------



## meik19081999 (29. Juli 2014)

Das ist also der neue Champ: Gnar Reveal | League of Legends


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Juli 2014)

Ne Mischung aus Rengar und Rumble?


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juli 2014)

Ich finde das Teil cool 

was wurde eigentlich aus Ao Shin? Hab mal nen Bild oder so zu ihm gesehen oder wurde der gecancelt?

Ps: schon gut anscheinend dauert das noch mit dem,muss wohl noch vieles überarbeitet werden xd


----------



## meik19081999 (29. Juli 2014)

Toll, mal wieder gesehen wie geil das matchmaking ist


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Juli 2014)

Premades halt. Imo sollte es dafür separate Matchmaking-Queues geben.


----------



## sinthor4s (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte schonmal nen Lee Sin der in Season 3 Challenger war (im Normal).
Das war aber im Endeffekt nur dadurch schlimm, weil der Typ extrem toxic eingestellt war.
(meine Mitspieler und ich befinden uns zwischen Gold und Diamond 4)


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Juli 2014)

/mute oder /ignore.


----------



## hupschtupf (31. Juli 2014)

In den Ferien ist es gar nicht mal so lustig zu spielen...


----------



## Xcravier (31. Juli 2014)

In dem neuen Update gab es endlich eine Ladebeschleunigung für Toaster


----------



## meik19081999 (31. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> In dem neuen Update gab es endlich eine Ladebeschleunigung für Toaster


Wie wo was?  habs wohl überlesen lol


----------



## Seabound (31. Juli 2014)

Toaster???


----------



## meik19081999 (31. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Toaster???


Er meint die toaster auf denen manche spieler spiepen und dann am anfang vom game 10min laden ^^


----------



## Seabound (31. Juli 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Er meint die toaster auf denen manche spieler spiepen und dann am anfang vom game 10min laden ^^



Achso. 

"Hey Shaco, you got wooden PC or what?!?"


----------



## hupschtupf (31. Juli 2014)

Bringt bei vielen trotzdem nicht viel ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (1. August 2014)

Fiddlesticks Support ist einfach SO eklig. Hab mal wieder Rankeds gespielt (Tagesbilanz +15 LP) und bekomme Vayne/Fiddlesticks als Gegner. 
Wir hatten gerade Nami/Jinx gepickt. War zwar entspannt, aber so mühsam. Die Nami hat auch vorher gesagt, dass sie Bot nicht so bombe ist. 
Hat sich sogar wirklich Mühe gegeben und nicht geflamed, aber das meiste CC ging halt daneben und entsprechend wurden wir in der Lane zerstört. Unser Jungler und Mid waren aber zur Stelle und wir konnten die Lane wenigstens 5-7 verlassen. 
In den Teamfights ging's aber wesentlich besser und wir haben die zwei Mal acen können - danach ging's mit Jinx eigentlich recht gut, wie sie halt so snowballed.


----------



## Timsu (1. August 2014)

NA LCS kann ja heute was werden - CLG mit HotshotGG und Chaox


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. August 2014)

Ganz ehrlich: CLG sollte disqualifiziert werden. Ich mein, es gab ja Wochen wo andere Teams fast nur Subs nutzen mussten wegen Visa-Sachen (GMB). Aber dass die einfach sagen: Nö, wir haben keinen Bock, wir trainieren lieber irgendwo anders auf der Welt, denn wir haben unseren Platz so gut wie sicher finde ich unter aller Sau.


----------



## Timsu (1. August 2014)

Klar, da müsste es eigentlich Beschränkungen geben. Aber da Seraph ja sowieso nach Korea musste, hätten sie halt nicht zusammen vor den Playoffs trainieren können.


----------



## Seabound (1. August 2014)

Jinx macht ja echt super Spaß!^^

EDIT: Jinx ist doch nicht so cool, wenn man in 20 Minuten verliert und dabei 2/11 auf die Schnauze bekommt. ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (1. August 2014)

Warum baust du denn Brutalizer? xD


----------



## Seabound (1. August 2014)

Bau ich immer. ist immer first Item. Bei jedem ADC.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. August 2014)

Weil? Ist zwar für sich genommen nicht übel, es delayt dein Build aber ziemlich - ausser, du gehst komplett auf AD/Armorpen.


----------



## Seabound (1. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Ich hab mir darüber noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Vermutlich wegen der Penetration.


----------



## meik19081999 (1. August 2014)

Also ich denme andere items machen auf den meisten adc's mehr sinn.

Bei adc's bildet man doch eher ad, attack speed, lifesteal und crit und nicht umbedingt armor pen da last whisper hier glaube jch einen besseren job erfüllt.


----------



## Seabound (1. August 2014)

ich mach immer als erstes die Schwarze Axt. ^^ Nur Spaß

So sah grad der Build aus...


----------



## Teutonnen (1. August 2014)

Du kannst adcs auch auf armorpen und ad spielen (z.B. mit BC, LW, YGB, BotRK/IE). Gibt dir halt annähernd truedmg gegen die meisten Champs, dafür geringere Critchance.

"Standard" ist im Moment eins der beiden Builds:
Eins oder zwei Doran's Blades -> BF -> Berserkers -> IE -> Zeal -> [Hängt von den Gegnern ab - LW, BT, BotRK, Defitem]
Eins oder zwei Doran's Blades -> Zeal -> Shiv -> BF -> IE -> [Hängt von den Gegnern ab - LW, BT, BotRK, Defitem]

Oder eben ein Arpen-Build:
1-2 Doran's Blades -> Brutalizer -> Yomuu's -> Brutalizer -> Cutlass -> BotRK -> BC -> LW


Rüstung wirkt sich so aus: 
100 / (100 + Rüstungswert) = Schadensmulti
Für den Rüstungswert musst du von der gegnerischen Rüstung sämtliche Reduktionsstats abziehen (in der Reihenfolge 1. flat reduction 2. % reduction 3. % penetration 4. flat penetration).

Rito Matchmaking.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Einzige, in dem sich die 4 Leute einig waren, ist, dass ich als J4 an dieser Niederlage Schuld bin. No ganks, never help und so. 
(nur zum Verständnis, die Annie war ein "me mid me carry np" und die stand dank 5 (!) ganks von mir mal 4-3  )


----------



## mrtvu (5. August 2014)

hurraaa!!! Ich habe eine Win-Streak hinter mir und bin gerade auf Silver IV hochgestuft worden. Ich hatte einfach nur Glück weil meine Verbündeten sich nicht so blöd angestellt haben wie in den meisten Spielen


----------



## Teutonnen (6. August 2014)

Glückwunsch dazu. 
Können ja mal zusammen spielen, bin auch auf S4 (wurde wegen Inaktivität von S3 runtergestuft - Ferien ftw). Main adc, ordentlicher Jungler, als Support brauch ich noch mehr Übung und Mitte/Top verkacke ich einfach gnadenlos. 



Was haltet ihr eigetlich von Support Veigar? Dürfte in der Lane nicht so prall sein, aber mit 40% CDR (erreichst du relativ einfach) hast du alle 10 Sekunden deinen instant 2.5s AOE stun und die Ult skaliert mit 500 + 1.2x deinen AP und 0.8x den AP des Gegners, d.h. dem gegnerischen APC kann er immer noch locker 1.5k drücken, solange der Cage trifft (ist der drauf, trifft auch die W).


----------



## killer196 (6. August 2014)

Suche auch noch n mitstreiter :p


----------



## Teutonnen (6. August 2014)

Wie heisst du denn ingame? 

Mich findest du als CynicalPotato


----------



## killer196 (6. August 2014)

Hab ich schon  schau nach Ayitos


----------



## Teutonnen (6. August 2014)

Ok, dann hat sich das ja erledigt.


----------



## xEbo (6. August 2014)

Such nach HrBert. Wir sind immo nicht so aktiv weil ich dummerweise arbeiten muss


----------



## Xcravier (6. August 2014)

Mit Support Veigar verschenkt man halt viel Potential dadurch, dass man sich mit seiner Q kein Ap farmen kann, weil man als Support nicht farmen darf.
Außerdem hat man halt nur den Stun und sonst nichts anderes mit cc. Wenn der Stun weg ist hat man halt nur noch schaden :/


----------



## Kapotth (7. August 2014)

Uh nachdem ich endlich mal das Forum hier dnak SuFu gefunden habe (war beim manuellen schauen wohl zu doof) bin ich gleich noch froher, dass man hier Leute auf meinem Niveau sieht und werde mich hier, wenn gestattet, niederlassen ;D


----------



## Xcravier (7. August 2014)

Nö wir wollen dich hier nicht hau sofort wieder ab   

Gibt es eigentlich irgendjemanden hier im Forum der im Bereich Diamond spielt?


----------



## killer196 (7. August 2014)

Wenn ich meinen kumpel endlich dazu kriege sich hier anzumelden sofar n challenger


----------



## Jahai (7. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendjemanden hier im Forum der im Bereich Diamond spielt?



Nicht direkt Diamond, aber aktuell Platin 3 und auf dem Weg dahin  
Main Adc.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. August 2014)

Ein Freund von mir war oberer Bereich Dia 1, aber der ist erstens nicht hier angemeldet und andererseits macht er Pause.


----------



## hupschtupf (8. August 2014)

bin dia 4, ich denk es würd auch noch höher gehn aber ich lieb es einfach zu sehr zu trollen^^


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2014)

omfg. grad ne Runde mit 16/62 verloren. Ging garnix. Und ich dachte, ich war mit Jinxs mit 1/17 der Schlechteste im Spiel. Aber nein. Orianna mit 3/20 war eigentlich noch schlechter... Scheissspiel!


----------



## killer196 (9. August 2014)

Dafuq diese stats xD


----------



## ollivetti (9. August 2014)

Vor Allem ad-ori und die items bei shyv. Das haben die doch net Kurz vorm aufgeben gekauft.


----------



## hupschtupf (9. August 2014)

Wie kann man so oft sterben ?


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2014)

Shyv hatte mit blau angefangen. Die brauch doch garkein blau, oder?


----------



## meik19081999 (9. August 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Shyv hatte mit blau angefangen. Die brauch doch garkein blau, oder?


Blue braucht sie rein theoretisch nicht, aber sie braucht die level.
Und meistens fängt man halt auch mit dem buff an, welcher an der bot lane ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. August 2014)

Darum spiele ich nicht gerne manalose Champs im Jungle - Der Gegner kann dir den Bufftake so einfach versauen. 


Shyvana im Jungle ist sowieso nicht mein Bier. Sie hat 0 CC und kann kaum Druck ausüben. Gut, sie hat nen ordentlichen Clear mit ihren dots, aber sonst?

Sie skaliert zwar gut ins Late aber was nützt dir das, wenn deine Lanes zu dem Zeitpunkt schon 0-10 stehen und alle Outers down sind, weil der Gegnerjungler aktiv war und ein gank-tauglich(er)es Kit hatte?

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, welcher Jungler hat bitte ein schlechteres Junglekit als Shyvana  Ihr einziger Gapcloser ist die Ult und die schiebt den Gegner vom Teammate weg...


----------



## hupschtupf (9. August 2014)

Als jungle Shyvana bist du auch zu 90% im Gegner jungle. Das mit dem Gegner wegschieben ist schon richtig, nur versuchte halt mit ihr auch zu flanken aka von hinten halt rein zu ulten damit die Gegner halt näher da sind


----------



## Xcravier (9. August 2014)

Man startet mit Shyvana beim Blue, weil man den Red Buff fürs ganken braucht.
Wenn die Lanes aber 0/10 stehen, nur weil man nicht geganked hat, sind deine Teammated einfach schlecht 

Ihr müsst mal Taric top ausprobiere, das ist richtig lustig (vor allem im Late-Game).
Ich builde mit dem immer Eisgeborenen Handschuhe, Sunfire, mr schuhe, randuins, geistessicht und als letztes Item Warmorgs, ga oder thornmail


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2014)

Ich glaube, ab nen gewissen Zeitpunkt haben alle im Team einfach nur noch getrollt.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Man startet mit Shyvana beim Blue, weil man den Red Buff fürs ganken braucht.


Das is mir schon klar, sonst ist der Red auch zur Hälfte durch, sobald man den Blue hat. 



Xcravier schrieb:


> Wenn die Lanes aber 0/10 stehen, nur weil man nicht geganked hat, sind deine Teammated einfach schlecht


Silber^^ Die Leute spielen nicht intelligent. Die Meisten pushen einfach 24/7 ohne Wards und beschweren sich dann über den Jungler, wenn sie gegankt werden. Ich hatte sogar mal nen Support, der mit afk drohte, weil ich nach nem Doublekill bot und mit IE Berserkers Dorans gegen Pickaxe + 2x Doran's als Jinx die Lane gefreezed habe. Angeblich würde ich gerade die Lane verlieren.  (Nach 15 Min war ich bei etwa 3-1 und 130 cs, der andere adc bei 0-2 und 57 cs - ganz klar die Lane verloren  )



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ab nen gewissen Zeitpunkt haben alle im Team einfach nur noch getrollt.


Ich denke, sobald jeder im Team 0-5 steht, kann man das auch machen.  Gewinnen wird man das sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich denke, sobald jeder im Team 0-5 steht, kann man das auch machen.  Gewinnen wird man das sowieso nicht mehr.


 
So siehts wohl aus!


----------



## ollivetti (9. August 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> So siehts wohl aus!


Falsch!
Es kann immer noch einer von denen nen dc bekommwn oder afk gehen (wuenscht man sich nicht unbedingt) und 4vs5 sollte gewonnen werden. Meistens zumindest. ^^
Was auch moeglich ist, ist, dass die gegner sich uberschaetzen oder sich dimm anstellen und such staendig in schlechte situationen bringen, wo man das spiel noch drehen kann.
 Gerade im late kann ein ace scjon das spiel entscheiden, auch wenn man mur noch den nexus hat. Hatte selber schon so spiele verloren, aber auch gewonnen.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2014)

ollivetti schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Es kann immer noch einer von denen nen dc bekommwn oder afk gehen (wuenscht man sich nicht unbedingt) und 4vs5 sollte gewonnen werden. Meistens zumindest. ^^
> Was auch moeglich ist, ist, dass die gegner sich uberschaetzen oder sich dimm anstellen und such staendig in schlechte situationen bringen, wo man das spiel noch drehen kann.
> Gerade im late kann ein ace scjon das spiel entscheiden, auch wenn man mur noch den nexus hat. Hatte selber schon so spiele verloren, aber auch gewonnen.


 
Ab irgend einem Zeitpunkt wirds einfach komplett stressig. Dann besser verlieren. Zumal das Team so negativ war (mich inkusive), dass die auch bei 3 Discos im gegnerischen Team verloren hätten.


----------



## BlackViper59 (9. August 2014)

Mal eine Frage: Hab ihr es in letzter Zeit auch, dass in ihr einigen Spielen plötzlich DC habt und nicht mehr reconnecten könnt. Und einige Minuten später ist das Game komplett weg. Also verschwunden. 
Ein Kumpel hat gesagt, dass es ein Hack sei der das Game "DDos´t" und so alle rausschmeißt, sodass das Spiel aufgelöst wird. 
Ist mir gerade wieder in einem Ranked passiert. Mein Team führt stark. Zack Game weg.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (9. August 2014)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Hab ihr es in letzter Zeit auch, dass in ihr einigen Spielen plötzlich DC habt und nicht mehr reconnecten könnt. Und einige Minuten später ist das Game komplett weg. Also verschwunden.
> Ein Kumpel hat gesagt, dass es ein Hack sei der das Game "DDos´t" und so alle rausschmeißt, sodass das Spiel aufgelöst wird.
> Ist mir gerade wieder in einem Ranked passiert. Mein Team führt stark. Zack Game weg.




Ja, das sind sogenannte Ghost Games. Es könnte möglicherweise ein Hacker im Gegnerteam gewesen sein. Wofür man sowas, verstehe ich nicht. Hacken nur wegen den paar LP, die du verlierst und dabei einen Permabann riskieren? Auf jedenfall sehr nervig, schon 3 mal geschehen bei mir :/


----------



## hupschtupf (9. August 2014)

schau mal nach drop hack


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2014)

Heute wieder paar Mal Support gespielt - keine Freude in Silber.  Kann net traden, kann net gegenpushen, lässt den Gegner fast 6 Minuten lang freezen, frisst Poke ohne Ende obwohl Caitlyn,  und dann isses MEINE Schuld, dass der Typ 0-5 steht. Is kla.


----------



## hupschtupf (10. August 2014)

Wenn er freezen will dann geh doch einfach roamen und versuch irgendwas auf der Map hinzubekommen.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2014)

Versteh ich gerade was falsch? Wenn der Gegner freezed, muss ich die Wave bei ihm in den Turm drücken, damit sie resettet - sonst kommt mein adc mit 30 cs aus der Lane.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. August 2014)

Das Problem mit der Lösung ist allerdings, dass man da noch in der Lage sein muss, den Gegner zu fighten. Wenn nein: Roamen oder auf den Jungler hoffen!


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2014)

Die Bot stand zu dem Zeitpunkt schon 0-3 und Dorans + BF gegen 2x Dorans, dann haben die Gegner gefreezed (ist in der Situation auch das Beste, was sie tun können). Um da wieder rauszukommen, kannst du eigentlich nur die Lane resetten lassen und möglichst schnell auf den Jungler hoffen. Aber naja, der adc war eben ne faule Pflaume. Keine Ahnung, wie er es nach Silber 3 geschafft hat, aber wenn du adc instalockst und dann als Caitlyn/Morgana von Graves/Blitzcrank runtergepoked wird... 

Die mussten nicht mal all in gehen, was ja deren eigentliche Stärke wäre - die konnten gemütlich cs traden. Die Cait hat 1-2 Treffer gefressen und ist dann ohne Gegenpoke weggerannt. Wenigstens konnte ich mit dem Blackshield die meisten Grabs verhindern.


----------



## DerLachs (10. August 2014)

ollivetti schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Es kann immer noch einer von denen nen dc bekommwn oder afk gehen (wuenscht man sich nicht unbedingt) und 4vs5 sollte gewonnen werden. Meistens zumindest. ^^
> Was auch moeglich ist, ist, dass die gegner sich uberschaetzen oder sich dimm anstellen und such staendig in schlechte situationen bringen, wo man das spiel noch drehen kann.
> Gerade im late kann ein ace scjon das spiel entscheiden, auch wenn man mur noch den nexus hat. Hatte selber schon so spiele verloren, aber auch gewonnen.


This.
95 % aller Spieler haben das völlig falsche Mindset...


----------



## hupschtupf (10. August 2014)

Genau das ist das Problem Teutonnen. Ihr könnt eigentlich einfach nichts machen gegen einen freeze. D.h. ihr geht normal Golems/Wight machen bzw. wenns nicht zu early im game ist geht roamen aka verschiebt in die Mitte und versucht auf der Map halt pressure zu bekommen. Dann muss entwerder die Gegnerbotlane wieder pushen oder ihr bekommt einfach free Objectives.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

Wisst ihr vielleicht ob auch dieses Jahr diese Codes die an den Gamescom Karten unten stehen auch wieder als Bonus dienen?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2014)

Könnte grad wieder kotzen. Ich komme zusammen mit nem 4er Premade, alle Bronze1 oder Silber5, einer kam mit "supp or feed" und ingame kommt von dem dann "hahaha I won't support that adc is silver lololo". Sowas sollte man erschiessen...


----------



## mrtvu (12. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Könnte grad wieder kotzen. Ich komme zusammen mit nem 4er Premade, alle Bronze1 oder Silber5, einer kam mit "supp or feed" und ingame kommt von dem dann "hahaha I won't support that adc is silver lololo". Sowas sollte man erschiessen...


 
Trololololololo...lololos überall. Einige Spiele davor waren 3 jungler im Team  Wir haben sehr schnell verloren. Schade um die Zeit....


----------



## Teutonnen (12. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dis I like!  Hab ich heute gekauft und mal angespielt, ich mag den Champ wirklich sehr  Mal schauen, vielleicht ist das sogar ein Main-Kandidat.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2014)

Komm ich gar nicht mit klar...


----------



## Teutonnen (13. August 2014)

Mit Aatrox?
Naja, er ist halt sehr aa-abhängig und kommt mit seinen W-Passiven und dem AS vom Blutbrunnen gut durch den Jungle, ist aber auch nie wirklich auf vollen HP - und gerade am Anfang ist er ziemlich zerbrechlich, bis er BotRK (bzw. Hydra, wenn das Team nen Splitpusher braucht) und die ersten Tankitems hat.

Gegen einen gut gespielten Udyr sieht er z.B. kein Licht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. August 2014)

Um fair zu sein: Die meisten Jungler sehen anfangs kein Licht gegen Udyr, da er im Early so ein Biest ist.
Elise und Rengar könnten vielleicht was machen, wenn sie von einem Udyr im Jungle erwischt werden, aber beim Rest würd ich weglaufen.


----------



## killer196 (13. August 2014)

J4 geht eig auch durch seine passive.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. August 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Um fair zu sein: Die meisten Jungler sehen anfangs kein Licht gegen Udyr, da er im Early so ein Biest ist.
> Elise und Rengar könnten vielleicht was machen, wenn sie von einem Udyr im Jungle erwischt werden, aber beim Rest würd ich weglaufen.


 
Jop, seit seinem AS nerf kommt nicht mal Lee mit seinem lvl 2 hinterher. 



killer196 schrieb:


> J4 geht eig auch durch seine passive.



Ich wurd grad eben auf J4 von nem Udyr zerlegt. Ich hatte SotEL fertig und diesen 400g HP-Rubin (ich bau als Jungler eigentlich immer Sightstone... Sonst wardet nie wer  ), der hatte ne Wriggle's und t1 Boots. Wollte ihm eigentlich den Blue wegsmiten, der hat mir aber mal kurz mit Bear -> Tiger 3/4 der HP in nem einzigen Stun runtergehauen. Hab den Blue zwar bekommen, "worth" war es aber nicht wirklich. xD


----------



## killer196 (13. August 2014)

Also ich habe bis jetzt 75% von j4 gegen udyr für mich entscheiden können.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. August 2014)

War vermutlich deshalb, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine Rüstungsitems hatte. 


War aber sowieso ein komisches Spiel. Höchste CS im Team als Jungler. Mehr braucht man wohl nicht sagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer196 (13. August 2014)

Dat fed fizz


----------



## Teutonnen (13. August 2014)

Das kommt halt dabei raus, wenn keine Lane warden will. Zyra hat ihre Wards in die Lanebüsche gespammt (), ich meine im gegnerischen Jungle verteilt und dem Udyr so viele grosse Mobs wie möglich weggeholt wegen der Stacks  - für ihre Lanes sind die Leute selber verantwortlich, ich bin kein babysitter.


----------



## Xcravier (13. August 2014)

Ich fange in letzter Zeit wieder an Fizz zu bannen, weil ich in jedem 2. Spiel einen gefeedeten Fizz im Gegnerteam habe ^^

Ap Rengar ist außerdem richtig lustig  ich habe bisher 2 rankeds gespielt und beide gewonnen xD


----------



## Teutonnen (13. August 2014)

Gegen Fizz ist Annie ganz gut. Den Tibbers kann er nicht troll-polen, weil er instant ist, die passiven MR helfen bei nem all in und die "nur" ca 600 Range ihrer Skills sind auch weniger ein Problem - Fizz ist Nahkämpfer.

Ausserdem kann Annie seinen Pole verdammt einfach baiten - Wenn Fizz neben nem Minion steht einfach dieses mit Q lasthitten (wenn's stirbt kostet Q kein Mana und hat nur 2s CD) - sobald Fizz dann wieder auf der Map ist, frisst er das eigentliche Q und wenn das gleich ein Stun ist, kommt noch ne W hinterher.


----------



## xEbo (13. August 2014)

Fizz, einer meiner Lieblingschamps


----------



## Kinguin (13. August 2014)

Kurze Frage : ist/war irgendwer bei dem Riotstand bei der Gamescom? 

Und hat vllt jemand noch den Key für einen Miss Fortune Gamescom Skin übrig? das wäre echt super nett 

ps: weiss nicht ob sowas erlaubt ist,wenn nicht lösche ich den Eintrag


----------



## Xcravier (13. August 2014)

Ich habe gerade Ap Shaco Mid in einem ranked gespielt und stand am Ende 18/0   
Das Spiel war einfach so geil


----------



## meik19081999 (13. August 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage : ist/war irgendwer bei dem Riotstand bei der Gamescom?
> 
> Und hat vllt jemand noch den Key für einen Miss Fortune Gamescom Skin übrig? das wäre echt super nett
> 
> ps: weiss nicht ob sowas erlaubt ist,wenn nicht lösche ich den Eintrag


Ich schliese mich auch mal an xD


----------



## Xcravier (13. August 2014)

Ich mich auch


----------



## Teutonnen (13. August 2014)

Ich mich nicht - Arcade MF ist so 1975.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. August 2014)

Laut meinen Informationen von einem "Fachbesucher" () gibts "nur" die Riot Kayle und den Riot Ward gegen Eintrittskarten-Code. Angeblich hätt er nachgefragt und dann hieß es, dass die keine Skincodes verteilen werden.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2014)

Ein Alistair der alles vor einem wegkickt, ist echt der Burner als Support!


----------



## Teutonnen (14. August 2014)

Jop, vor allem wenn der Typ die Gegner mit 100 hp wegkickt, bevor du die letzte AA rausbekommst.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. August 2014)

Das passiert mir ein, zwei mal pro Game: Da will man W-Q machen und merkt nach dem W, dass man kein Mana mehr fürs Q hat!
Aber ich finds ok, wenn die vorherigen 10 mal geklappt haben!


----------



## Teutonnen (14. August 2014)

Gerade wieder ein paar LP verloren.

you have joined the chat lobby
x -MID
x -MID
x -MID
x -MID
[...]
x - first time ap mf

 Warum kann man den Scheiss nicht in Normals machen?!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2014)

So what? Es gibt genau 2 Divisionen, wo man Rankeds ernst nehmen könnte: Diamant 1, Challenger, weil du da das Interesse von CS und LCS Teams erregen könntest.
Der Rest: Wen interessiert es, ob es normal oder ranked ist?
Da kommen noch ein paar Lappen wegen den "Gold und höher-Skin" an. Wenn euer Seelenheil davon abhängt, tut ihr mir leid.


----------



## killer196 (15. August 2014)

Wenn man ambitionen hat sollte man das spiel schon ernst nehmen. Egal welche division.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. August 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> So what? Es gibt genau 2 Divisionen, wo man Rankeds ernst nehmen könnte:  Diamant 1, Challenger, weil du da das Interesse von CS und LCS Teams  erregen könntest.
> Der Rest: Wen interessiert es, ob es normal oder ranked ist?



Noch so ein Vogel... Nur, weil die Leute deiner Meinung nach zu schlecht sind, ist es also legitim, ihnen die Spiele zu versauen?  Einfach erbärmlich...


----------



## shadie (15. August 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> So what? Es gibt genau 2 Divisionen, wo man Rankeds ernst nehmen könnte: Diamant 1, Challenger, weil du da das Interesse von CS und LCS Teams erregen könntest.
> Der Rest: Wen interessiert es, ob es normal oder ranked ist?
> Da kommen noch ein paar Lappen wegen den "Gold und höher-Skin" an. Wenn euer Seelenheil davon abhängt, tut ihr mir leid.


 
Und wenn die anderen nicht ernst genommen werden wird man nie Diamant geranked.


BTT: Hat von euch schon wer Gnar getestet?
Habe mir den gestern mal geholt, konnte aber noch nicht testen.
Was sollte man da am besten kaufen und passt das wie in diesem Guide?

Gnar Build Guide : [Bruiser] Reptar - Gnar kada! :: League of Legends Strategy Builds


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Noch so ein Vogel... Nur, weil die Leute deiner Meinung nach zu schlecht sind, ist es also legitim, ihnen die Spiele zu versauen?  Einfach erbärmlich...


Um dich mal zu zitieren:


Teutonnen schrieb:


> Warum kann man den Scheiss nicht in Normals machen?!


Warum sollte man das Spiel den Leuten im Normal versauen?
Es ist in 99% der Spielerschaft einfach egal, ob normal oder ranked, außer, dass bei einem eine öffentliche und beim anderen eine versteckte Einschätzung ist. (Naja, und die höhere Flamerrate in Rankeds) Für die ist es trotz aller Ambitionen immer noch ein Spiel. Das kann man jetzt so ernst nehmen wie man will oder nicht, aber immer noch ein Spiel.
Die entsprechend guten Spieler kommen eh recht schnell in ihre passende Divison, wie man an den zigfachen Unranked to Dia1/Challenger-Runs sehen kann.


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Der Rest: Wen interessiert es, ob es normal oder ranked ist?


Naja es gibt auch schon einige normal Games die ernst laufen und ohne afk oder irgendwelche trolls


----------



## Thund3rC4k3 (17. August 2014)

catchman2503 schrieb:


> Naja es gibt auch schon einige normal Games die ernst laufen und ohne afk oder irgendwelche trolls


 
Was leider zur Seltenheit wird, früher in Season 2, hat niemand getrollt oder geflamet, wenn 1 CS mal aus Versehen gestealt wurde, habe ich so das Gefühl.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

Ich spiele Normals auch nicht mit dem Ziel, das Spiel zu gewinnen sondern konzentriere mich jeweils auf eine Sache - sei es, alle CS zu erwischen / konsequent zu traden, Skillshots zu dodgen / Buffs, Dragons etc. auf den Respawn zu timen / konsequenter zu warden usw... Whatever, hängt halt auch vom Lanegegner ab. 
Ob ich das Spiel letztendlich gewinne, ist mir nicht so wichtig - wenn ich z.B. gegen nen Xerath spiele, mir als Ziel setze, seinen Skillshots auszuweichen und dann 4/5 Qs ausweichen kann, sehe ich das Spiel als Erfolg an. W/L hin oder her.

Ich hab letztens als Fizz gegen ne Orianna gespielt und mich voll darauf konzentriert, ihr QW jedes Mal mit Troll-pole zu dodgen, dabei zu engagen und so die Trade zu gewinnen. Hat am Anfang nicht geklappt und ich bin gestorben. Mit der Zeit hatte ich dann das Timing raus, habe von ihrem Ball nur noch wenig Schaden kassiert und konnte sie 2x töten, weil sie ihre Skills noch auf CD hatte. Ich bin in dem Spiel zwar mit Crap-Score (war glaub ich 5-5-7 oder sowas in der Art) rausgekommen, mein eigentliches Ziel hab ich aber erreicht.


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

Thund3rC4k3 schrieb:


> Was leider zur Seltenheit wird, früher in Season 2, hat niemand getrollt oder geflamet, wenn 1 CS mal aus Versehen gestealt wurde, habe ich so das Gefühl.


 
flamen wird leider echt nervig -.- aber manche leute haben es echt verdient 

Edit: was sind eure lieblings champs?


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

catchman2503 schrieb:


> Edit: was sind eure lieblings champs?



Meine sind:

Top: Irelia, Shyvana

Mid: Xerath, Zed, Yasuo (ob ich Ahri oder Fizz noch in die Liste nehmen will, bin ich gerade am testen - Fizz ist zwar ein ganz fieser Lanebully, in Teamfights fällt er dann aber etwas ab, wenn du niemanden catchen kannst, während Ahri 1v1 weniger dmg bietet, dafür aber in Teamfights richtig drückt ... und Charm/DFG OP)

Jungle: J4, Eve, Vi, Xin Zhao/Nocturne (weiss noch nicht, welchen ich kicken soll - beide werden richtig eklig mit FF... Vermutlich bleibe ich bei Nocturne, der kann dank dem Q - Waveclear und Speedup zum abhauen - besser Splitpushen)

ADC: Tristana, Caitlyn, Twitch, Jinx

Support: Thresh, Morgana, Nami - eventuell noch Blitzcrank


Mainrolle ADC/Support, Second Jungle.


----------



## Syriim (17. August 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig einen Gamescom Code für mich konnte dieses Jahr leider nich hingehen :/


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

Für Jungle find ich auch noch rammus ganz Nice  der geht auch als Counter auf yi richtig ab!


----------



## thoast3 (17. August 2014)

Hi, ich bin neu in LOL und wollte fragen, ob mir jemand einen guten Charakter empfehlen kann?


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

für den anfang ruhig yi  einfach als adc auf die bot lane. sonst noch sivir oder wukong


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

Yi als adc...  

Gute champs für 450 sind Ashe und Annie. Ashe als adc auf der Botlane und Annie entweder als Mage in der Mitte oder als Supporter ebenfalls auf der Bot.

Wenn du adc spielen willst, kauf dir für 1350 Tristana, ist im Moment der beste ADC.


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

ich wollt halt nicht für den anfang jungle vorschlagen 
aber der ist schon machbar als adc


----------



## thoast3 (17. August 2014)

Danke


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

Jungle ist am Anfang zu schwer (geht mit manchen Champs auch erst mit t3-Runen).

Ryze wäre auch noch ein Kandidat.


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

tristana ist ne gute wahl 
wukong erstmal bisschen teuer :/

@Teutonnen eben


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

Das Problem an Yi ist, dass er im Moment eigentlich nur Jungle kann und das auch erst mit t3-Runen. Bot wird er von jedem adc zerlegt, top ebenso und mid... Je nach Champ gehts (die 2-3 ohne Waveclear) oder auch nicht (praktisch alle Anderen).


----------



## Xcravier (17. August 2014)

Wir reden hier aber nicht von lvl30 sondern von einem Anfänger


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (17. August 2014)

catchman2503 schrieb:


> flamen wird leider echt nervig -.- aber manche leute haben es echt verdient
> 
> Edit: was sind eure lieblings champs?



Meine Lieblingschamps sind:

Top - Renekton, Darius
Jungle - Amumu, Nocturne, Vi
Mid - Ahri, Orianna, Zed (und im allgemeinen Assassinen wie Leblanc, Kata, Akali)
Bot und Support spiel ich nicht aber wenn dann Jinx oder Thresh

Main Role: Assassinen auf der Midlane
Second Role: Full Ap Amumu, Assassin Noc und Vi im Jungle


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Wir reden hier aber nicht von lvl30 sondern von einem Anfänger



Mir gehts einfach darum, dass yi bot keine gute Idee ist^^

Gerade weil er neu ist, sollte er erst einmal die Rollenverteilung befolgen - manche Picks werden erst mit nem speziellen Set überhaupt spielbar. Yi jungle z.b. stirbt ohne Runen beim ersten Clear, ausser du skillst Meditieren und dann ist er ne Schnecke.


----------



## Xcravier (17. August 2014)

Yi bot ist aber in Low-Level ein gute Idee 
Glaub mir einfach, das funktioniert in diesem Level-Bereich ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

na gut xD


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

Danke xcravier  
Renekton Top ist auch fett !

Lohnt sich Rengar?


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

catchman2503 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Rengar?



Gehört zu den schwerer zu spielenden Champs, ist aber bei den Junglern oben dabei, gut gespielt verdammt stark und richtig gut zusammen mit Orianna. 

Ich hab ihn erst ein, zwei Mal gespielt und er ist halt sehr eigen mit seinen Ferocitystacks - richtig gemacht, kannst du abartige Kombos reissen und bist etwa so stark wie Khazix zu Release (  ). Falsch gemacht, bist du etwa wie Lategame-Shaco.


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

Mal schauen.. Bin selber noch recht am Anfang  vielleicht kaufe ich ihn mal und übe übe übe


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

Kannst du sicher machen.


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

Welche Champs lohnen sich noch ?


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

Klick auf den "pick a random champ"-Knopf und nimm den. Du kannst, besonders in den tieferen Ligen, mit so gut wie jedem Champ carrien. Die Probleme fangen zumindest bei meinen Spielen schon auf sehr elementarer Ebene an. Spiel, was dir gefällt, werde damit richtig vertraut und dann kannst du damit carrien. Erst mal egal, welchen Champ du nimmst.

-"Gutes Build" heisst eben *nicht*, in jedem Spiel das #1-Build von Mobafire zu verwenden.
-Wards sind kein verschwendetes Geld (ich kaufe mittlerweile sogar als Jungler jedes Mal einen Sightstone weil sonst einfach kein Schwein wardet).
-grundlegende Spielmechaniken (CSen und CS-Haushalt, Lanemomentum, Traden, Positioning, Skills richtig verwenden, etc.) werden vielfach einfach nicht verstanden
-Gerade Botlane-Spieler achten nicht auf die eigenen Zonen und die der Gegner.
-Mana ist eine Ressource, die man mit Bedacht einsetzen sollte. Alles auf CD zu spammen, bringt dem Gegner manchmal mehr als dir.
-Generell scheinen recht viele Leute geistig nicht ganz bei der Sache zu sein.


Ich mache diese Fehler auch (deshalb bin ich in Silber 4 unterwegs^^) und im Nachhinein fasse ich mir dann an den Kopf.


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

Kannst mir kurz einmal die Begriffe erklären?


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

Welche denn, da sind einige dabei


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

CD und den Großteil bei den Spielmechaniken


----------



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

CD = Cooldown


CSen = die Minions lasthitten (du brauchst den letzten Hit auf die, dann geben sie Gold - sonst nicht)


CS-Haushalt = je nach dem, wie du die Minions anhittest, pusht die Lane entweder gegen dich oder gegen deinen Gegner. Das kann man manipulieren und entsprechend ausnutzen.


Lanemomentum -> ergibt sich aus dem CS-Haushalt. Wenn der Gegner dich angreift und deine Minions sind in Reichweite, greifen sie den Gegnerchamp an. Das ist besonders im Earlygame wichtig, denn am Anfang machen die Minions ordentlich Schaden. Wenn dein Gegner ne frische Welle hat und eine noch nicht auf der Lane sind, wäre es z.B. eine blöde Idee, jetzt auf den Gegner loszugehen - seine Minions werden ihm helfen und du vermutlich deswegen sterben.


Traden = Schadensaustausch mit dem Gegner. 


Positioning = im Prinzip "wann muss ich wo stehen"

Ich würde diesen Channel hier mal besuchen und die Videos schauen - sind ordentliche Guides drauf. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ywhB-2h2AE


----------



## catchman2503 (18. August 2014)

Perfekt danke


----------



## Teutonnen (18. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Mid: Xerath, Zed, Yasuo (ob ich Ahri oder Fizz noch in die Liste nehmen will, bin ich gerade am testen - Fizz ist zwar ein ganz fieser Lanebully, in Teamfights fällt er dann aber etwas ab, wenn du niemanden catchen kannst, während Ahri 1v1 weniger dmg bietet, dafür aber in Teamfights richtig drückt ... und Charm/DFG OP)


 

Mittlerweile muss ich ganz klar sagen, dass Ahri den Fizz ersetzt.  Sobald man mal seine 2x Doran's und Fiendish Codex hat, wird's eklig für den Gegner - trifft ein Charm, kann man basen. Wird man selber geharrassed, einfach 2x die Minions Qen und man wird um 300hp geheilt 


€: Ok, Gnar ist ab jetzt Pflichtbann. Jeder Vollidiot spammt ihn weil OMG NEW SO CUTE LOLOLOL und geht dann 0-10. Wofür natürlich der Jungler verantwortlich ist...


----------



## meik19081999 (18. August 2014)

Mal ne Frage: Was macht man im Late Game als Vayne gegen Blitz mit Thornmail, Garen mit Thornmail und Rammus mit Thornmail, wenn ich mich bei jedem selbst töte, und Caitlin eh instatot ist wegen Talon in unserem Team und wenn ich gegen Jax nichts machen kann.
Also allgemein was mach ich da als Vayne?


----------



## Teutonnen (18. August 2014)

Wenn drei Leute Thornmail kaufen, solltest du kein Critbuild spielen sondern ein Armorpen-Build (botrk, yomuus, bc, lw und solche Items). Der Schaden ist gegen Tanks am Ende der Gleiche (evtl sogar etwas besser), aber statt 30% von nem 700er crit (wird ja vor der Rüstung des Zieles gemessen) bekommst du nur 30% von nem 350er hit ab.
Gegen die Caitlyn wäre der Schaden geringer, aber wenn sich Talon die holt, solltest du dich auf die Tanks konzentrieren.

Gerade mit Vayne ist da etwas mehr AS nicht verkehrt, mit deinem Passive kommst du von allen adcs sowieso am besten gegen Armor an. 


Wenn du meinst, wie du als Vayne einen 3-Mann-Dive überlebst - alleine gar nicht. Weg kommst du mit Flash zwar schon, peelen müssen dann aber deine Teammates.


----------



## meik19081999 (18. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wenn drei Leute Thornmail kaufen, solltest du kein Critbuild spielen sondern ein Armorpen-Build (botrk, yomuus, bc, lw und solche Items). Gerade mit Vayne ist da etwas mehr AS nicht verkehrt, mit deinem Passive kommst du von allen adcs sowieso am besten gegen Armor an.
> 
> 
> Wenn du meinst, wie du einen 3-Mann-Dive überlebst - alleine gar nicht.


Habe nicht auf crit gebuilded.

Bork, yomuos, pd, berzerkers, GA, BT

Ich mein im teamfight schalte ich cait aus, aber die hatten alle über 5k leben also egal wen ich attacken wollte,  ich töte mich selber und auf ap kann ich nicht wechseln da garnichts auf ap scalt xD.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. August 2014)

In dem Fall sicher mal pd für Shiv raus wegen dem Magieschaden. Und LW sehe ich da auch keinen drin. Bringt bei sowas mehr dps als der bt. 

GA finde ich als adc kacke - wenn du wirklich verreckst, liegst du dann warscheinlich direkt unterm Gegnerteam und stirbst direkt wieder. Dann lieber nen Frosthammer für die Slows zum kiten. Oder ein Randuins, hat auch nen Slow drin.


Gerade bei der Teamcomp und wenn der Talon was taugt, würde ich sowas bauen:
Core war ja berserker, yomuus und botrk.
Dann direkt LW.
Anschliessend Randuins.
Dann Black Cleaver als letztes Item.

Wenn man schon vorher weiss, was etwa kommt (garen, jax, blitzcrank bauen alle relativ tanklastig), kannst du auch Arpen statt AD in den Runen nehmen. Ist zwar im Early doof, scaled aber viel besser ins Late.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (18. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss ich ganz klar sagen, dass Ahri den Fizz ersetzt.  Sobald man mal seine 2x Doran's und Fiendish Codex hat, wird's eklig für den Gegner - trifft ein Charm, kann man basen. Wird man selber geharrassed, einfach 2x die Minions Qen und man wird um 300hp geheilt
> 
> €: Ok, Gnar ist ab jetzt Pflichtbann. Jeder Vollidiot spammt ihn weil OMG NEW SO CUTE LOLOLOL und geht dann 0-10. Wofür natürlich der Jungler verantwortlich ist...




Ahri ist mein Main 
Jeder unterschätzt sie und sagt sie hätte nen schwachen late game, jedoch find ich sie sehr stark im Late wegen Charm und Q-True Damage.
Klar sie ist sehr squishy aber wenn man gutes Positioning hat, dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite. 
Habe 95 Games und 66% Winratio mit ihr, und lerne immer noch dazu.
Ich builde sie immer DFG, Rabadons und Zhonyas, meistens ist das Game dann auch schon vorbei. Wenn nicht gehe ich auf Rylais oder Lyandry's.
Mittlerweil habe ich sobald ich Level 6 erreiche sofort einen Kill und wenn du einmal 2-3 Kills hast kannst du ziemlich hart carrien.
Und Ahri hat auch sogut wie keine Counter und du kannst sie immer in fast jeder Team Composition benutzen.
Der einzige Champion gegen den es mir schwer fällt als Ahri zu spielen ist Swain, liegt aber auch an mangelnde Erfahrung.

Edit: Mittlerweile Gold 2 um die 50er LP, Ahri brachte mich von ca Silber 4 auf Gold 2.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. August 2014)

Ich hab gerade drei Spiele im Teambuilder gemacht.

2x Dorans
Fiendish Codex +t1
Morellonomicon + Sorcs
DFG (mit dem Morello hast du dann 35% cdr, ordentlich AP und Manareg).
NLR -> RD oder Hourglass, je nach Situation.
-> das Andere.

Hab aber gleich drei eklige Matchups gezogen..
Tf, ap tris, katarina.

Der tf ging relativ leicht, aber da haben die Seitenlanes so gefeedet, dass nichts ging (1-11 gnar top und 2x etwa 3-9 bot, war glaub ich vayne und blitzcrank...)


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (18. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Hab aber gleich drei eklige Matchups gezogen..
> Tf, ap tris, katarina.



Bei Kata darfst du dein charm nicht verschwenden, gegen ne kata würde ich mich darauf konzentrieren sie mit Q zu poken und charm aufheben falls sie jump benutz und ultet.

TF musst du mit lvl 6-11 kills bekommen, wenn du es schaffst, ist es eine einfache lane.
Da kannst du sobald du lvl 6 bist auch All-in gehen. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man über 250 Mana hat.

Tristana mangelt es mir an Erfahrung, jedoch kann es eine ziemlich schwere Lane werden, da musst du hoffen, dass tristana seinen jump falsch benutzt.

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie man als Ahri nen Swain besiegt. 
Eine gute Leblanc kann auch sehr schwer sein.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein guter Fizz auch schwer sein kann, jedoch habe ich bis jetzt nur gegen  schlechte Fizz-Spieler gespielt. Beispiel: Fizz ist weit weg von mir engaged mit E und ich habe einfach Zeit ihn zu charmen.

Edit: Hat einer schon diesen Amumu Build versucht? Mejai's, DFG, Rabadons, Zhonyas, Sunfire, MrPen boots. Alter haut der Dmg, ein Q zieht über die Hälfte vom Leben der Carries und die Ult kann dem ganzen Team schon die Hälfte ziehen, einfach ubglaublich.


----------



## hupschtupf (18. August 2014)

Wie man mit Ahri nen Swain besiegt? Im Grunde gar nicht, wenn Swain keine Fehler macht. Als Ahri farmst einfach nur und gehst roamen.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. August 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Tristana mangelt es mir an Erfahrung, jedoch kann es eine ziemlich schwere Lane werden, da musst du hoffen, dass tristana seinen jump falsch benutzt.


 
Am Anfang war es mühsam, aber sobald ich dfg hatte, war die Lane einfach. Def spielen, bis die Ult wieder up ist - wenn die Tristana dann reinspringt -> 1x ult raus, charm, dfg, QWRR, 300g. Rinse, repeat. Sie hat zwar mit ihrem E nen fiesen DoT und auf den W-R muss man aufpassen, ansonsten hat sie aber nicht viel, was gefährlich wird und man kann mit etwas AP einfach die Wave clearen und roamen gehen. Ohne AD hat Tris nen beschissenen Waveclear^^


----------



## Klarostorix (18. August 2014)

Wie schmeckt Ahri denn Galio? Der gefällt mir momentan echt gut.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. August 2014)

Ahri dürfte es gegen Galio besser haben als die meisten anderen Mages (Truedmg, Sustain). 1v1 würde ich trotzdem nicht probieren. Wave reinschieben, roamen, andere Lanes snowballen. Ausserdem würde ich gegen den recht früh T2-Boots kaufen. Galio hat zwei Skillshots und seine Ult, abgesehen davon nicht gerade viel.

Aus der Lane bekommst du ihn sowieso kaum, er kann einfach Bulwark aktivieren und in die Minions stehen -> paar huntert HP back.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. August 2014)

Ne Lane habe ich mit Galio auch noch nicht verloren in den paar Partien, selbst 3x Zed und 1x Talon hab ich mehr als ordentlich überstanden (die waren aber auch nicht wirklich überragenden gespielt).


----------



## Teutonnen (18. August 2014)

Ich weiss gar nicht, ob Ahris Charm die Ult stoppen kann. Der Taunt-Effekt vom Galio-Ult kommt m.W.n. leicht verzögert, d.h. theoretisch könnte man noch kurz ein Charm raushauen, bevor man "gefangen wird". Hab die Lane aber noch nie gespielt.


EDIT: Nautilus support... GG


----------



## hupschtupf (18. August 2014)

Ja kannst easy canceln die ult von Galio mit einem Charm,


----------



## catchman2503 (18. August 2014)

sind hier andere anfänger oder nicht-pros die mal lust auf ne runde haben?


----------



## killer196 (18. August 2014)

Welches lvl denn? Kann gerne auch mein 3. Smurf nehmen


----------



## meik19081999 (18. August 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Welches lvl denn? Kann gerne auch mein 3. Smurf nehmen


Könnt ich auch machen wenn du willst


----------



## catchman2503 (18. August 2014)

15 
jaja den dritten smurf.. ne is klar  dann steh ich ja als totaler noob da


----------



## killer196 (18. August 2014)

Wie heisst du denn ingame


----------



## catchman2503 (18. August 2014)

wie hier


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (18. August 2014)

Ich habe um die 7 Smurfs, spiele aber nur 2 regelmäßig, lvl 5 und lvl 14.


----------



## hupschtupf (18. August 2014)

Íst doch gut, wenn du mit anderen spielst die es wenigstens ein bisschen drauf haben. Da lernst viel mehr und viel schneller.


----------



## catchman2503 (18. August 2014)

stimmt auch wiederum


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (19. August 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Íst doch gut, wenn du mit anderen spielst die es wenigstens ein bisschen drauf haben. Da lernst viel mehr und viel schneller.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. War immer im Silber Bereich, bis ich angefangen habe mit zwei Platin Premades zu spielen, dann ging sehr schnell rauf, jetzt sehr nah an Platin schon. Liegt auch daran, dass man bessere Gegner bekommt.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2014)

Ich könnte vermutlich auch g4-5 erreichen, wenn ich endlich mal wieder Rankeds spielen würde.

Aber ich spiele immer 1-2 Normals zum warm werden und dann hab ich wieder genug von lol 

Btw, Xerath ist einfach abartig, wenn man die Q trifft und die Ult ist einfach unfair. Gegner auf 200 hp runtergepoked, er will hinter seinem Turm basen -> lolnope.jpg, 300g . Und oom geht er auch kaum.


-RIOT Matchmaking



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hupschtupf (20. August 2014)

Ist doch bei normal Games ziemlich Standard. Normal game MMR halt.


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2014)

Was hats eigentlich damit aufsich, wenn man Jinxs spielt, dass man von Vi und Cait gejagt wird?


----------



## killer196 (20. August 2014)

:O les dir die geschichte hinter den champs mal durch. Jinx is eine kriminelle aus piltover. Cait, als der sheriff von piltover jagt sie natürlich. Vi, selbsternannte helferin/beschützerin von piltover  (man munkelt sie seien schwestern, jinx und vi) jagt sie auch.


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2014)

Ah ok. Und was hat man davon?


----------



## killer196 (20. August 2014)

Es gibt jeweils 1 extra gold. Für kills und assists.

Gibt übrigens noch wesentlich mehr easter eggs und hidden passives.


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2014)

Ok, danke!


----------



## killer196 (20. August 2014)

kannste dir ja mal durchlesen. Is teilweise echt witzig.

http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Easter_eggs


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2014)

Wusste garnicht, dass es sowas gibt. Aber cool!


----------



## Klarostorix (20. August 2014)

Bin gestern in 7 Spielen von Silber II 0lp in Silber I hoch. Gold packe ich auch noch. 

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/394050#profile


----------



## Khazar (20. August 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> [...]Und Ahri hat auch sogut wie keine Counter[...]


 
Seit wann haben skillshotlastige squishy Champs (so gut wie) keine Counter?  High-mobility und dein Charm verfehlt oder trägst ihn halt in den Tod. Ein gutes CC-heavy(besonders wenn es keine Skillshots sind) Team ist natürlich auch gefährlich. 

Sooo nicht Mr. GGSZ.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. August 2014)

und nun schon fast in der Gold-Promo, ich kanns kaum glauben, aber die AFK/Trolls sind momentan immer im anderen Team.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. August 2014)

Grad ein Spiel mit Corki gemacht - den Champ werd ich nie wieder picken.  Hatte das Gefühl, als würde ich genau 0 dmg machen.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. August 2014)

Habe mein erstes Spiel der Gold-Promo verloren - weil mein Internet plötzlich abgefuckt ist...


----------



## Teutonnen (21. August 2014)

ddos?


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (21. August 2014)

Khazar schrieb:


> Seit wann haben skillshotlastige squishy Champs (so gut wie) keine Counter?  High-mobility und dein Charm verfehlt oder trägst ihn halt in den Tod. Ein gutes CC-heavy(besonders wenn es keine Skillshots sind) Team ist natürlich auch gefährlich.
> 
> Sooo nicht Mr. GGSZ.


 
Alles was man braucht ist ein gutes Positioning, wie mit den meisten Assassinen. Außerdem beziehe ich Counter auf die Laningphase. Klar kann man ein gutes Team gegen Ahri erstellen. Einen exhaust wirkt sehr gut gegen Ahri, heavy CC und die ist down, deshalb ist Positioning das wichtigste für einen Assassinen.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. August 2014)

Annie zerlegt Ahri, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Es ist sogar relativ egal, wie weit vorne Ahri ist - sobald Annie DFG und Tibbers hat, kann sie dich 100-0 bursten.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (21. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Annie zerlegt Ahri, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Es ist sogar relativ egal, wie weit vorne Ahri ist - sobald Annie DFG und Tibbers hat, kann sie dich 100-0 bursten.



Ich habe schon oft gegen Annie gespielt und meistens gewinne ich die Lane, indem ich early stärker bin als Annie und im Mid-Lategame mich von Annie fernhalte. 
Für mich ist es hier eher ein Skill-Matchup, weil Ahri ne größere Range und deshalb nen All-in von Annie verhindern kann.


Edit: Gerade mein 100.Game Ahri im Ranked gespielt, 64 Wins 36 Loss 
Nehmen wir als durschnitt +18 -18 LP, d.h. Ahri brachte mir bis jetzt ca. 504 LP bzw. eine ganze Liga höher


----------



## hupschtupf (21. August 2014)

Dass Annie Ahri zerlegt würd ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich sagen. Als Ahri hast halt viel mehr Range kannst sie poken und wenn du schnell genug bist auch mit der ult die Annie ult dodgen.


----------



## nulchking (21. August 2014)

Hab momentan echt nen Mega Loosing Streak, von  Plat 3 Promo runter in Plat 5 fast 0 Punkte. Habe die letzten 12 Ranked Games verloren


----------



## Teutonnen (21. August 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Dass Annie Ahri zerlegt würd ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich sagen. Als Ahri hast halt viel mehr Range kannst sie poken und wenn du schnell genug bist auch mit der ult die Annie ult dodgen.



AA-Range Ahri 550 vs Annie 625, ihr E ist wie ein Thornmail, Tibbers ist instant und das Q kann sie nicht dodgen. Solange Annie nicht in ein Charm rennt, kann sie Ahri einfach runterbursten, sobald sie lasthitten geht.


----------



## nulchking (21. August 2014)

Gegen Annie würde ich als Ahri nach dem Athenes auch sofort Zhonyas gehen und schon kann man Tibbers und den Stun dodgen, in der early Lanephase hat Annie aber klar den Vorteil später wird es gleich da Ahri die Wave mit dem Q besser clearen kann als Annie die ja nah ran muss.
Ahri hat auch das bessere Pick/Roam Potential auf Grund ihrer Ult und des Truedamages.

Hat eigentlich jemand ne Ahnung warum Braum alle so op finden? o.O
Ich finde der ist im Vergleich zu Nami/Thresh wesentlich weaker und braucht auch ne Komp die zu ihm passt


----------



## Teutonnen (21. August 2014)

Tibbers ist *instant*. Den kannst du nicht dodgen  Die Q und W schon, aber die Ult nicht.



nulchking schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand ne Ahnung warum Braum alle so op finden? o.O
> Ich finde der ist im Vergleich zu Nami/Thresh wesentlich weaker und braucht auch ne Komp die zu ihm passt



 Er ist nicht OP, die Leute sind einfach überfordert, wenn sie etwas überlegen müssen. Gegen Braum solltest du halt nicht all in gehen, das verlierst du weil er so viel Schaden aufsaugen kann. Einfach runterpoken und er wird praktisch nutzlos.


----------



## Khazar (21. August 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Gegen Annie würde ich als Ahri nach dem Athenes auch sofort Zhonyas gehen und schon kann man Tibbers und den Stun dodgen[...]


 
Willst du ernsthaft jedesmal den Tibbers dodge timen? 

Ich verstehe schon was du meinst, keine Sorge.  Tibber bait, is great!

zu Braum:
Naja finden sie es imba das sein Model die anderen Champs verdeckt und sie sie nicht anklicken können. 
Die paar Male die ich ihn gesehen habe, sah es so aus, als wenn er sich besser alleine durchschlagen kann, als eine Nami("waaaass ein Supp der kein instant kill ist und sich auch noch wehren kann, anstatt einfach alles einzusetzen um wegzurennen?!"). Und kein Supp ist mehr imba als Thresh das weiss doch jeder.  Aber genau kann ich es dir auch nicht sagen, bin seit Braum Release eher selten on bei LoL.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Er ist nicht OP, die Leute sind einfach überfordert, wenn sie etwas überlegen müssen. Gegen Braum solltest du halt nicht all in gehen, das verlierst du weil er so viel Schaden aufsaugen kann. Einfach runterpoken und er wird praktisch nutzlos.


 
Wahrscheinlich die selbe Art von OP, wenn ein Yasuo gegen ein Projektil heavy Team/Champ spielt.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. August 2014)

Khazar schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich die selbe Art von OP, wenn ein Yasuo gegen ein Projektil heavy Team/Champ spielt.


 

Yasuo ist schlimmer, der macht wenigstens etwas. Braum sitzt einfach nur da, spammt seine Q, ab und zu mal ne Ult und sonst saugt er nur bescheuert hohe Mengen an Schaden auf. 

Was seine Lanepresence angeht, hat er im Vergleich zu Thresh, Nami etc. kaum. Er kann eben den Schild spielen und sonst recht wenig, aber wenn man ihm dort in die Karten spielt, wird er extrem stark.


----------



## nulchking (21. August 2014)

Naja ich kann Braum ein wenig und habe keine Probleme gegen ihn zu spielen schlimm sind die Leute die Braum einfach picken weil er offen ist und dann nichts geschissen bekommen weil sie nicht wissen wie man ihn spielt und wann man ihn pickt. Hat mich wieder ein Game gekostet weil die Lane Freewin für den gegnerischen ADC war da Braum gegen Nami einfach mega untergegangen ist.

Mal schauen vielleicht schaffe ich es ja in einem Rutsch aus Plat abzusteigen xD


----------



## MyArt (21. August 2014)

Gegen Braum einfach hinter den Minions bleiben. Fertig.

Keine Gefahr mehr


----------



## Teutonnen (21. August 2014)

Dieser Aatrox eben -.-

Hmmm... Alle Spieler sind bei Baron und bewerfen sich mit Skillshots? Dann kann ich ja gefahrlos das Wraithcamp clearen, erst mal backen und dort auf die 100g für meine Hydra warten. 
Wards? WAHRDS? WHARDS?! Wasn des? "JUNGLER Y U NO GANK HE ALREADY GANK 10 TIMES RETARD!!!!!!!"
"Ah you want me to fight?" *geht 1v4 diven und verreckt natürlich* "**** you, this doesn't work I won't fight with you anymore". 
4v5 um den Inhib - Aatrox geht erst mal den Redbuff machen...

Abgesehen davon - wie kannst du als Aatrox die Lane 0-10 gegen Akali verlieren? Ô_o ich meine... Beim ersten B nen Negatron einpacken und Mres-Boots ausbauen, dann kann die Akali nicht mal durch dein W bursten, geschweige denn dich überhault mal killen.


Ich find's immer wieder schade, wenn sowas passiert - da erarbeitet man in der Lane ein 3-0 und hat 60cs Vorsprung (Tristana/Soraka gegen Ashe/Leona... Die haben so abartig Poke gefressen ) und dann muss irgendein Idiot alle Teamfights versauen.


----------



## Khazar (21. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Dieser Aatrox eben -.-


 
Tja das kommt davon, wenn man Mittags Werktags LoL spielt.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. August 2014)

Ich sollte vielleicht wirklich auf Midlaner umsteigen. Mit Ahri geht's grad recht gut ab.


----------



## Khazar (21. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich sollte vielleicht wirklich auf Midlaner umsteigen. Mit Ahri geht's grad recht gut ab.


 
Ich spiel bei "ernsten" LoL-Matches nur noch Mid. ^^ Mit einem guten Supp macht zwar ADC ne Menge Spaß, aber auch da kriege ich bei "ernsten" games die Krätze.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (21. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich sollte vielleicht wirklich auf Midlaner umsteigen. Mit Ahri geht's grad recht gut ab.



Hat Ahri auch bei LCS nicht eine hohe Winrate?, auf jedenfall ist Ahri super zum carrien


----------



## hupschtupf (21. August 2014)

Naja LCS is halt wieder was ganz anderes wie Solo Q. Nochmal zu dem Thema mit Annie gegen Ahri. Ist schon klar dass die Range höher ist bei den aa´s, aber du hast halt viel mehr poke mit Ahri als mit Annie, genauso wie du viel mehr waveclear hast(--> easy roam oder jungle farm).


----------



## Teutonnen (21. August 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Hat Ahri auch bei LCS nicht eine hohe Winrate?, auf jedenfall ist Ahri super zum carrien


 
Sie hat halt ne gute Mischung aus DPS, Burst, CC und Mobility, braucht nicht allzu viel Mana, hat ne gute AA-Animation mit brauchbarer Range und der Passive ist für's Lanen genial - alle zwei, drei Qs bekommst du ein Gratis-Potion und sobald du ein paar 100 AP hast, kannst du dich an einer Wave um die Hälfte hochheilen. Dazu scaled sie einfach abartig mit CDR (alle 7 Sekunden nen 2s Stun, der auch noch den eigenen Schaden erhöht? YES PLEASE).

Sie ist ein Bisschen wie Veigar mit seinem Käfig - dank ihrem Charm bleibt sie immer irgendwie relevant. Wenn du Skillshots werfen kannst, kannst du Teamfights carrien.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2014)

Riot wtf: Ich war in den Promos zu Gold, hatte 2 in Folge verloren, dann eines gewonnen. Nun schau ich in mein Profil: SIlver I, 87 LP... Die haben mich ernsthaft aus der Promo geschmissen?


----------



## Teutonnen (22. August 2014)

rito please


----------



## killer196 (22. August 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Riot wtf: Ich war in den Promos zu Gold, hatte 2 in Folge verloren, dann eines gewonnen. Nun schau ich in mein Profil: SIlver I, 87 LP... Die haben mich ernsthaft aus der Promo geschmissen?



Schaust du ingame oder z.b. auf lolking?


----------



## Paze (22. August 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das du aus der Promotion geschmissen wurdest, sondern einfach dir schon die Punkte wegen deinem einen übrigen Lose abgezogen wurden.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2014)

sowohl in LoLKing wie auch im Client bin ich nicht mehr in den Promos, hatte aber definitiv erst 2 verloren. Hab nun mal den Support angeschrieben...


----------



## Jahai (23. August 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> sowohl in LoLKing wie auch im Client bin ich nicht mehr in den Promos, hatte aber definitiv erst 2 verloren. Hab nun mal den Support angeschrieben...


Lässt sich doch eig recht leicht überprüfen: du brauchst ja überhaupt einen Sieg um in promos zu kommen, wenn du danach nur 2 loses hast, ist es echt merkwürdig, wenn allerdings 3 loses danach sind, hast du dich ja eventuell geirrt


----------



## Klarostorix (23. August 2014)

Ich verstehe gerade nicht, was du meinst  ich war definitiv in den Promos, inklusive Meldung "you qualified for a series" und den Kreuzen/Haken am Ende der ersten beiden Spiele, nur bin mit definitiv nur 2 Niederlagen wieder raus aus den Promos...


----------



## hupschtupf (23. August 2014)

Ist doch eigentlich sowas von egal? Spiel einfach weiter und komm wieder in die Promo, ist nicht all zu hart


----------



## DerLachs (23. August 2014)

In den Promo-Games kriegt man generell sowieso nur Trolle als Mates, also sollte das nicht so tragisch sein.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2014)

Dieses Mal nicht, ich bin nicht in den Promos ^^


----------



## Kinguin (23. August 2014)

Hey Leute,was haltet ihr eig so von Gnar ?
Finde den kleinen recht lustig,aber mittlerweile sehe ich ihn kaum noch - habe ihn selber noch nicht gespielt
Wirklich stark wirkte er eh nicht auf mich und irgendwie auch gar nicht zu kontrollieren


----------



## Klarostorix (23. August 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich sowas von egal? Spiel einfach weiter und komm wieder in die Promo, ist nicht all zu hart


Natürlich bin ich mit einem Sieg wieder in den Promos, aber darum geht es doch gar nicht?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2014)

Dann komme ich endlich mal in ein Streamer-Aram rein und was bekomme ich? Darius.


----------



## Xcravier (23. August 2014)

Ein bekannter Streamer?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2014)

HuzzyGames. Ist eigentlich relativ klein, normalerweise so im Bereich 250-300.


Das Spiel war aber eigentlich schon im Champselect entschieden - Sona Nidalee Xinzhao Viktor Irelia vs Gnar Yi Darius Annie Gragas.


----------



## killer196 (23. August 2014)

DUNKED 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. August 2014)

also intern hat bei mir wohl doch alles gepasst, bin nun nach 2 weiteren Siegen Gold


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2014)

Naja ich spiel praktisch nie Top und schon gar nicht Darius (wenn dann Irelia oder Lulu).


----------



## Klarostorix (23. August 2014)

ich spiele top nur Nasus und ganz selten mal Wukong oder Malphite..


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2014)

Durfte gerade die komischste Lane ever spielen - Akali gegen Fizz.


----------



## killer196 (23. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Durfte gerade die komischste Lane ever spielen - Akali gegen Fizz.



Warum komisch?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2014)

Weil der Fizz etwa jede Minute sienen Spielstil gewechselt hat. Einmal sitzt er fast in der Base, dann kommt er und geht nur noch all in, dann wieder def... 

kA. Nach 11 Minuten war ich bei 90 CS und der bei 22.


----------



## killer196 (23. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Weil der Fizz etwa jede Minute sienen Spielstil gewechselt hat. Einmal sitzt er fast in der Base, dann kommt er und geht nur noch all in, dann wieder def...
> 
> kA. Nach 11 Minuten war ich bei 90 CS und der bei 22.



Dafuq


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2014)

Ich versteh's auch nicht. Darum ja...komische Lane.


EDIT:
Warum haben eigentlich alle Bronze/Silber-Leute das Gefühl, dass ihnen jemand Anderes (Jungler, Midlaner) die Lane gewinnen müsste? Jedes Mal... Jungler no ganks, mid never roam und wenn man auf die Karte schaut, hat es genau zwei Wards und zwar meine eigenen. 

Nur mal so als Denkansatz - wie soll dein Midlaner roamen, wenn ihr auf die Lane kommt, sofort pusht, ne Minute später oom unter'm Gegnerturm steht, dann der Gank kommt und ihr sterbt? Wie soll der Jungler dann ganken?
Wenn der Gegnerjungle wirklich schon 10x nach 3 Minuten auf eurer Lane war, würde ich mir vielleicht mal überlegen, warum er so oft dort ist. Eventuell könnte der Grund dafür sein, dass euer Positioning einfach für'n Poppes ist und ihr entgegen eurer Selbstwahrnehmung doch nicht Doublelift 2.0 seid, nur weil ihr adc spielt.

Abgesehen davon haben, entgegen der allgemeinen Auffassung, auch Jungler und Midlaner eine begrenzte Laufgeschwindigkeit - und vor Allem haben sie eventuell Anderes zu tun, als eure unfähigen Eier zu kraulen. Die können nicht auf die Lane klicken und sind sofort dort. Das dauert schon mal 20 Sekunden, bis man dort ist. Nur, weil ihr eure Lane verliert, kann euer Mid auch nicht jedes Mal 15 cs aufgeben, damit ihr dann zu früh rein geht und im 1v1 (2v2) verreckt, bevor der andere Champ überhaupt auf die Lane kommt.


----------



## hupschtupf (24. August 2014)

Das ist nicht nur bei Bronze/Silver-Leuten so^^


----------



## Teutonnen (24. August 2014)

leider xD


Ich könnt grad wieder so ragen, echt 

Ich werd in ein Custom-Game eingeladen, soweit ja ok. War halt alles etwa dabei, von Bronze 5 bis Dia 2. Auf einmal werden die Spieler gemischt und die Teams sehen folgendermassen aus:

2x Silber, 3x Bronze vs 2x Dia, 2x Plat, 1x Gold.
Dann haben die Leute noch den Nerv, sich im Allchat über "omg this game so easy hahahahaha you so noob" aufzuregen. YOU DON'T SAY?! Erst mal diese Vollidioten reportet, von der FL geschmissen und ignored, mit so einem Gesocks muss ich mich nicht abgeben 


EDIT:
Ok, ich werde definitiv nie wieder Support spielen. Hab die Schnauze so gestrichen voll von grenzdebilen Möchtegern-Doublelifts, die in der champselect ADCADCADCADCADCADCADCADC spammen, sich dann mit 40cs nach 10 Minuten 2v1 für die Grössten halten, über die Reaktionszeit einer Kehrichtschaufel verfügen und wenn sie mal sterben, weil sie in eine 4er-Gruppe Gegner hineinflashen, um dem Support noch einen Hit mehr zu geben, ist der Support "retarded". Ich hab's einfach so satt.  Ab jetzt gibt's bei mir nur noch adc oder duo adc bot. Mir egal.


----------



## mrtvu (25. August 2014)

Frust Bewältigung ist nicht grade die Stärke der meisten LOL Spieler. LOL wird zu oft für Dampf ablassen ohne Konsequezen genutzt, es kann also NIE ein E-Sport werden.

Nach 2 Flammes werden von mir alle inkl. Gegner gemutet, machmal auch ohne Vorwarnung. Dann können Sie sich nur mehr mit 4vs1 (surrender "no" drücke ich meistens ich, ich gebe nicht gern auf, alte Angewohnheit) Surrender Spam ausdrücken


----------



## Zureh (25. August 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Frust Bewältigung ist nicht grade die Stärke der meisten LOL Spieler. LOL wird zu oft für Dampf ablassen ohne Konsequezen genutzt, es kann also NIE ein E-Sport werden.



LoL ist doch schon seit Jahren der größte Titel im E-Sport. Was genau meinst du?


----------



## mrtvu (25. August 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> LoL ist doch schon seit Jahren der größte Titel im E-Sport. Was genau meinst du?


 
Im einem Durchschnittspiel findet man viel mehr Flamme und Frustmeldungen und Frustverhalten als respektvolles Miteinander mit Fairplay. Was du meist sind die Profi-Spieler untereinander, das ist E-Sport. Durchschnittsspiele werden NIE E-Sport sein oder werden.


----------



## killer196 (25. August 2014)

Die kreisliga ist ja auch nicht die bundesliga.


----------



## TobiMoesi (25. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ab jetzt gibt's bei mir nur noch adc oder duo adc bot. Mir egal.


 
Blitz sup und thresh adc is richtig stark, bis low Gold wissen die meisten nicht wie sie damit umgehen sollen


----------



## Yellowbear (25. August 2014)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Blitz sup und thresh adc is richtig stark, bis low Gold wissen die meisten nicht wie sie damit umgehen sollen


 
Naja gut, das trifft auf sehr viele Kombis zu^^. Und als ADC ist Thresh bei weitem nicht mehr so stark, wie er zu Beginn war. AA-Reichweite ist sehr(!) gering, der Magieschaden des Passivs von Flay ist als ADC sehr unpraktisch, da er nach jedem Lasthit zurückgesetzt wird und somit selten voll auflädt und um im Teamfight Schaden zu machen, muss er aufgrund seiner Fähigkeiten sehr tief ins gegnerische Team. Nicht grade das, was man als ADC möchte.


----------



## TobiMoesi (25. August 2014)

Auf der Lane ist die Combo aber mega lustig und vor allem stark, für ein ranked ist es wohl zu risky 
Die Range? man hat 2 grabs/hooks, da braucht man keine AA-Range --> außer in Teamfights,aber da sieht das ganze dann sowieso wieder anders aus


----------



## Teutonnen (25. August 2014)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Die Range? man hat 2 grabs/hooks, da braucht man keine AA-Range



Spielt mal gegen Caitlyn/Lulu oder Caitlyn/Karma, die wissen, wie man tradet. 

Oder gegen Graves/Kayle. Ist auch ganz eklig.


----------



## TobiMoesi (25. August 2014)

Ok, Karma is tatsächlich eklig 

Kayle Support ?   wird doch eh nich mehr gespielt oder ? :o

Ich und ein Freund hatten damals Sona und MF glaub ich, Sona hält ma so gar nix aus, die war halt instant tot


----------



## Teutonnen (25. August 2014)

Kayle/Graves ist so ziemlich die widerlichste All-in-Lane im Spiel, wenn du nen typischen Silber-Support hast. In den ersten Leveln haben die so viel Schaden, dass du keine längeren Trades (bzw. überhaupt keine Trades) eingehen darfst.

Bei Kayle ist es so - ihr Righteous Fury hält 10 Sekunden und hat 16  Sekunden CD - du hast also ein Tradefenster von 6 Sekunden, in dem sie  meelee ist und nur ihre Q hat.

Eine gut gespielte Soraka kann den Graves aber zur Verzweiflung bringen - seine Kombo ist normalerweise dash - aa - q - aa und wenn die Soraka schnell ist, kann sie ihm nach dem Dash den Silence reinhauen, dem Ally die Armor geben und ihm so die Tour vermasseln.


Ich würde gegen die Beiden Caitlyn mit Soraka, Nami, Karma oder sowas in der Art spielen und die kurze AA-Range der Gegner für cs-trades ausnutzen.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. August 2014)

Was habt ihr gegen Sona? Ein Freund von mir carried mit der härter als die meisten Marksmen...


----------



## Teutonnen (25. August 2014)

Sona ist sehr gut, wenn ihr den Gegner unter den Turm pushen (oder freezen) und poken könnt und sie hat vermutlich das beste lvl 1 aller Supports. 

Ich mag sie nicht besonders, weil ihr 2-5 nicht gerade prall ist.


----------



## TobiMoesi (25. August 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen Sona?


 
Nichts, meistens sind die Leute die sie spielen schuld


----------



## killer196 (25. August 2014)

Match History

recked m8


----------



## Teutonnen (25. August 2014)

wtf xD

€.
langsam könnte ich echt ausrasten bei diesem Matchmaking-Algorythmus. Jedes gottverdammte Spiel auf der Botlane habe ich entweder einen Stein als ADC oder einen Stein als Support an der Backe. JEDES GOTTVERDAMMTE MAL!  So eine unnötige Ansammlung von DNS-Strängen, echt - Gold 5, pickt Taric gegen Fiddlesticks und den einzigen Skill, den er in 10 Minuten (!) benutzt hat, war ein Stun auf den Fiddlesticks, wofür er einmal an MF vorbei durch deren Minions durchgerannt ist und dann hat der Bauer noch die Nerven, MIR mit gg adc sux zu kommen (0-0, 78cs@10 - mehr als "nicht sterben" und farmen kann man mit so einem Deppen nun wirklich nicht tun), wenn der 0-6 steht, deren adc 5 Kills hat und ich den (oh wunder) nicht 1v1 niederbursten kann. Scheiss Gesocks in diesem Spiel, echt. -.-

Wie schafft es so ein Bauer auf g5?! Sein Positioning entspricht dem, was ich bei FWOTD-Spielen bei Easy-Bots sehe, kauft nicht eine Ward, benutzt nicht mal ein Trinket (! - seit wann sind die schon im Spiel...  ein Jahr?) und stellt sich jedes Mal so hin, dass ihn die MF leichter runterhitten kann als die Minions.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (26. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> wtf xD
> 
> €.
> langsam könnte ich echt ausrasten bei diesem Matchmaking-Algorythmus. Jedes gottverdammte Spiel auf der Botlane habe ich entweder einen Stein als ADC oder einen Stein als Support an der Backe. JEDES GOTTVERDAMMTE MAL!  So eine unnötige Ansammlung von DNS-Strängen, echt - Gold 5, pickt Taric gegen Fiddlesticks und den einzigen Skill, den er in 10 Minuten (!) benutzt hat, war ein Stun auf den Fiddlesticks, wofür er einmal an MF vorbei durch deren Minions durchgerannt ist und dann hat der Bauer noch die Nerven, MIR mit gg adc sux zu kommen (0-0, 78cs@10 - mehr als "nicht sterben" und farmen kann man mit so einem Deppen nun wirklich nicht tun), wenn der 0-6 steht, deren adc 5 Kills hat und ich den (oh wunder) nicht 1v1 niederbursten kann. Scheiss Gesocks in diesem Spiel, echt. -.-
> ...



Und das ist der Grund, warum ich Solo-Lanes bevorzuge. Mittlerweile rege ich mich nicht mehr auf, lohnt sich auch nicht, denn solche schlechte Mates wird man immer haben.


----------



## Zureh (26. August 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Im einem Durchschnittspiel findet man viel mehr Flamme und Frustmeldungen und Frustverhalten als respektvolles Miteinander mit Fairplay. Was du meist sind die Profi-Spieler untereinander, das ist E-Sport. Durchschnittsspiele werden NIE E-Sport sein oder werden.


 
Ich finde den Vergleich nicht so passend. Das Durchschnittsspiel ist auch was ganz anderes, als wenn jemand das Spiel competitive in einem Team spielt. Und dazu muss man kein Profi-Spieler sein - selbst ein Bronze-Team das sich regelmäßig zum Trainieren trifft lebt den E-Sport. 

Aber du hast recht, Fußball wird wohl auch nie ein Top-Sport. Wenn ich mir nur unseren Bolzplatz hier um die Ecke anschaue und sehe, wie die Kinder, die dort spielen, miteinander umgehen ... Das kann nichts werden!


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2014)

Im Team Builder hab ich in der letzten Zeit nur schlechte Supports gehabt. Gestern auch. Morgana als Support und ich als Jinxs gegen Varus und Ashe. 

Der Support konnte garnix außer sich 0-8 zusammenschießen zu lassen. Ich bin dann mit 0-2 aus der Lane raus, was eigentlich noch ganz gut war. Keine Chance da was zu reisen. Absolut nicht. Varus hat ne irre Reichweite und Ashe mit ihrem Slow. Ich bin noch nicht mal in die Nähe gekommen. War auch zu gefährlich quasi ohne Support. Wenigstens hat der Typ nicht geflammt.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. August 2014)

Teambuilder ist echt der letzte Scheiss. Nur Vollidioten dort.
Match History


Schaut mal den Farm der Leute an - Ich hab als jungler den meisten Farm im Team.  Und natürlich bin ICH Schuld, dass Failplank die Lane so hart verloren hat - und ICH bin Schuld, dass dieser Trottel von ADC nicht ein Q trifft und die Beiden jedes Mal all in gehen und wie erwartet sterben. 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, wie kann sowas überhaupt existieren? Man sollte meinen, die Leute brechen sich das Genick beim Schuhe zubinden.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. August 2014)

Doppelpost.


----------



## shadie (26. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Teambuilder ist echt der letzte Scheiss. Nur Vollidioten dort.
> Match History
> 
> 
> ...


 
Durfte ich auch feststellen, wenn jemand seine Lane verliert ist IMMER der Jungler schuld 
Das hat sich irgendwie so eingebürgert.
Selbst wenn der Jungler 10:1 steht ist er Schuld wenn die Top die Lane verliert.


----------



## hupschtupf (26. August 2014)

einfach "/mute all" schreiben und alles ist easy


----------



## shadie (26. August 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> einfach "/mute all" schreiben und alles ist easy


 
Leg ich mir auf ne Makrotaste


----------



## meik19081999 (26. August 2014)

Ich hab langsam auch echt keine Worte mehr!

Erst den Yi feeden bis zum umfallen und dann beschweren das man gegen yi stirbt...

mit perfektem cs aus der lane und dann kommt yi...

unser jungle hat niemanden gegankt und hat nie was nützliches gemacht.

gp top feeded den yi nur weiter und ez mid macht als einziger was nützliches
aber wenn ein yi dann schon 1000 dmg mit jedem auto attack macht ist es zu ende...


----------



## mrtvu (27. August 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> einfach "/mute all" schreiben und alles ist easy


 
funktioniert der Befehl wirklich? Ich mache mir auch ein Makro


----------



## Teutonnen (27. August 2014)

Und schon wieder so einer. top shen geht nach 8 Minuten mit 0-4 afk, bei 20 steht's 3-17.... NEVER SURRENDER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. August 2014)

Mir ist eig. egal, wie schlecht es steht: So lange ich noch Spaß hab, surrendere ich nicht!


----------



## Teutonnen (27. August 2014)

ne danke, das tu ich mir nicht an. Warum soll ich 20 Minuten herumblödeln, wenn's sowieso nichts bringt?


----------



## hupschtupf (27. August 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> funktioniert der Befehl wirklich? Ich mache mir auch ein Makro



Ja der Befehl funktioniert wirklich ^^


----------



## Kinguin (27. August 2014)

Manchmal frage ich mich in LoL was wohl wäre,wenn es wie in CS nen Voice Chat gebe 

Grade nen Game gehabt,wo sich 2 Leute Jungler und Top sich gestritten haben und sich halt gegenseitig beleidigt haben,
Aber ernsthaft 20-30 minuten lang darüber gestritten haben, wer von den beiden älter und reifer ist 
So wie die beiden drauf waren und sich ständig aufs Neue beleidigt haben ,war keiner von denen älter als 13/14 -.-


----------



## Xcravier (27. August 2014)

Wenn es einen Voice Chat gäbe, würde wahrscheinlich sogar weniger geflamed werden, da die Hemmschwelle einfach größer ist, als wenn man nur schreibt.


----------



## nulchking (27. August 2014)

Seit heute spack avast ab und an bei LoL rum:        URLhxxp://54.213.44.122/messages     InfektionURL:MalJemand ne Ahnung was das ist
?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

Irgendwie kann ich nicht gegen Katarina spielen... Ich werde jedes Mal zerstört 

Ok, ausser mit Champs wie Xerath, aber da die Lane zu verlieren ist auch schwer.


----------



## hupschtupf (28. August 2014)

Insta stun regel halt gegen sie


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> ne danke, das tu ich mir nicht an. Warum soll ich 20 Minuten herumblödeln, wenn's sowieso nichts bringt?



Word! Ich geh AFK wenn wir nach 20 min aussichtslos hinten liegen und die anderen Klappspaten weiter trollen und nicht surrendern wollen. 

Schon jemand ne Meinung zum neuen Patch?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich nicht gegen Katarina spielen... Ich werde jedes Mal zerstört


 
Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit Jayce und Zilean gemacht.
Jayce kann sie early hart poken und wenn sie All-In will -> Hammer Q dann ein E und schon ist der Ulti weg und die Hälfte ihres Lebens auch!
Zilean ist einfach mit dem Ulti Assassinen-Counter, da braucht man nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

Muss ich mal probieren, danke 

Was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt - Midlane Alistar/Maokai, Pantheon oder Fiddlesticks wären so böse  
Eventuell sogar Veigar - so squishy wie Katarina normalerweise ist, kann man sie einfach ulten und sie ist tot.
Oder Lulu mit ihrem Polymorph.


----------



## killer196 (28. August 2014)

Riven zerstört kata auch richtig hard.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Riven


 
Me no haz.


----------



## killer196 (28. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Me no haz.



Kauf sie halt


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

Joa, aber erst muss ich ca. 3k IP erspielen x)


----------



## Xcravier (28. August 2014)

Diana ist auch richtig ekelhaft, wenn man Kata spielt.


----------



## DerLachs (28. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Muss ich mal probieren, danke
> 
> Was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt - Midlane Alistar/Maokai, Pantheon oder Fiddlesticks wären so böse
> Eventuell sogar Veigar - so squishy wie Katarina normalerweise ist, kann man sie einfach ulten und sie ist tot.
> Oder Lulu mit ihrem Polymorph.


 Veigar ist zu sehr von seinem Stun abhängig. Fiddle macht gegen Kata Spaß, aber wehe, wenn Fear und Silence CD haben.


----------



## killer196 (28. August 2014)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Veigar ist zu sehr von seinem Stun abhängig. Fiddle macht gegen Kata Spaß, aber wehe, wenn Fear und Silence CD haben.



Dann gibts ja noch hourglass


----------



## DerLachs (28. August 2014)

Ich bin vom early game bzw. Lvl 6 ausgegangen, ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## killer196 (28. August 2014)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich bin vom early game bzw. Lvl 6 ausgegangen, ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.



Wenn man fed genug is auch da schon B)


----------



## DerLachs (28. August 2014)

Wenn man mit Lvl 6 Hourglass hat (durch Ganks oder Midfeed), ist Kata bzw. das gesamte gegnerische Team sowieso zu dumm, um irgendetwas gegen dich ausrichten zu können.


----------



## TobiMoesi (28. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Diana ist auch richtig ekelhaft, wenn man Kata spielt.


 
Diana is fast immer ekelhaft, die macht so krassen Schaden und ist nebenbei mit ihrem Schild noch mega tanky O.o


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Veigar ist zu sehr von seinem Stun abhängig.


 
Erst stunnen wenn sie ultet -> 100% drauf -> Ult/Q -> Kata 0-1 Veigar


----------



## DerLachs (28. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Erst stunnen wenn sie ultet -> 100% drauf -> Ult/Q -> Kata 0-1 Veigar


 Ohne Stun kannst du aber nur dein Q hitten (außer die Kata ist sehr dumm); Veigar ist sowieso squishy -> Kata poket dich problemlos (dein Q brauchst du zum farmen; dein W trifft nie) -> Kata 1-0 Veigar

Davon mal abgesehen bedeutet ein schlecht plazierter Stun einen Kill für Kata, was wiederum zu meiner vorherigen Aussage mit der Stun-Abhängigkeit führt.

Nochmals Edit: Wenn man so wie ich in Silber oder Gold unterwegs ist ist das aber auch egal. Da funktioniert sowieso alles.


----------



## Weixiao (28. August 2014)

Warum nicht Morgana ?


----------



## DerLachs (28. August 2014)

Morgana ist ein toller Kata-Counter, nur leider hat sie als Mid Champ zu wenig Impact im Lategame bzw. in Teamfights.  Da gibt es für die Mitte wesentlich bessere Alternativen.


----------



## Xcravier (28. August 2014)

Dann hast du noch nie eine gute Morgana Mid gesehen


----------



## DerLachs (28. August 2014)

Doch, mich selber. 

Die Alternativen sind in der Mitte halt besser (zumindest meistens; Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich auch hier), auch wenn ich selber sehr gerne Morgana spiele. Supp-Carry-Hybrid Bot incoming.


----------



## Kinguin (28. August 2014)

Kata wird denke ich auch ganz gut von Talon gecountert - zumindest hatte ich mit Talon immer gute Erfahrungen gegen sie
oder ChoGath ist gegen Kata auch recht nice,wobei ich ChoGath allg recht gerne Mid spiele


----------



## Weixiao (28. August 2014)

Morgana Mid ist ziemlich underrated, funktioniert aber sehr gut und ist auch gegen Champs wie LeBlanc und Syndra effektiv.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2014)

Gerade gegen Syndra find ich Morgana schlecht! Die kann dich zu stark mit den Sphären dich harassen, sobald dein Q oder E down ist und dir so viel kostenlosen Damage verpassen, dass du zu oft backen musst. Sobald der Gegner etwas harass hat, ist Morgana so schnell mit der 450 AA-Range nur noch mit der Brühe am farmen und kassieren, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist!
Gegen Syndra und LB nimmt man lieber Karthus! (Karthus-Fanboy speaking)


----------



## Weixiao (28. August 2014)

Du farmst doch sowieso hauptsächlich mit dem W und mit ein bisschen MR geht das schon. Wenn Syndra ein Q nach lvl 6 fängt, wars das.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2014)

Klar farmst du nur mit dem W aber ansonsten kannste gegen Syndra ja eh nicht mehr machen. Klar, hin und wieder sitzt da was, aber imo ist das Morgana-Syndra Matchup schon recht stark zu Gunsten von Syndra. Sie hat halt deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten Morgana zu Harassen und zu töten als anders herum.


----------



## Weixiao (28. August 2014)

Man muss nur bis Level 6 überleben, danach hat man keine Probleme mehr. Vor allem hat man den Spellshield im Teamfight für den ADC, wenn der von Syndra geultet wird (oder für sonstwen) und das kann schonmal das Game gewinnen


----------



## Xcravier (28. August 2014)

Ein Spellshield auf Kata ist auch immer schön, man kann nicht interrupted werden :3


----------



## Weixiao (28. August 2014)

Support Ezreal sieht jedenfalls lustig aus xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hupschtupf (29. August 2014)

Bei dem build ist das kein Wunder ^^


----------



## Weixiao (29. August 2014)

pfff du hast keine Ahnung wie viel DMG die Qs gemacht haben + AoE Slow xD


----------



## Teutonnen (29. August 2014)

Match History
Das Erste, was der Zilean geschrieben hat, ist "Report Ahri and GP for troll, fags always ruin my games" - und dann gibt er FB ab und feedet den Fizz weiter.  Joa is klar. Andererseits - wenn das "trolling" war, muss ich öfters trollen - solche Spiele hab ich eigentlich nicht oft^^


----------



## hupschtupf (29. August 2014)

Weixiao schrieb:


> pfff du hast keine Ahnung wie viel DMG die Qs gemacht haben + AoE Slow xD



im Lategame ist das vielleicht ok (normals builds macht da trotzdem mehr dmg longterm). Early-/Midgame ist es halt einfach kacke weil du lang nicht so viel dmg hast wie IE/static or whatever


----------



## Weixiao (29. August 2014)

Wie du meinst


----------



## Kinguin (29. August 2014)

Hab mir grad das Video mit Arcade Mf,Sona und Hecarim gegen Final Boss VEigar reingezogen xd
Hauptsache da ist nen Anleihe zu Castlevania Symphony of the Night zu hören (what is a man ? ...) und natürlich darf da nicht der Spruch mit over 9000 fehlen


----------



## Seabound (29. August 2014)

Ich hab ma ordentlich gecarried.. 

20:02 Minuten um die anderen platt zu machen! Ging echt gut! 

Ich hätte es trotzdem gerne unter 20 Minuten geschafft!


----------



## Xcravier (29. August 2014)

Ich carrie in letztet Zeit immer meine Teams in ranked mit Ap Shaco 
Ap Shaco mid ist einfach viel lustiger (und mMn auch stärker) als ad jungle.

Die letzten beiden Spiele 10/4/4 und 15/5/13  jedesmal Mejais 20 Stacks. 
Aber bitte bildet nie Lich Bane auf Ap Shaco, weil man, wenn man Lichbane hat immer in die Mitte des Kampfs muss und sofort stirbt.
Ich bilde Ap Shaco immer Mejais Soulstealer -> Dfg -> sorcerer Shoes -> Void Staff -> Rabadons -> Zhonias
Ist ganz lustig am Ende den Adc/Apc mit dfg+e zu oneshotten 
Ich spiele aber halt auch Low Elo (Gold 4/5)


----------



## Teutonnen (29. August 2014)

@Seaboundwas hat die Vayne denn gemacht, dass die auf 30cs kommt? Mermanent all in gegangen?


----------



## Seabound (29. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> @Seaboundwas hat die Vayne denn gemacht, dass die auf 30cs kommt? Mermanent all in gegangen?


 
Naja, ich muss zugeben, die waren alle nicht sehr gut... ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (30. August 2014)

Irgendwie raff ich's nicht, wie die Leute im Moment auf dieses Trick2g-Udyr-Build abgehen. 

Ich meine ja klar, Udyr wird extrem stark, wenn man ihn 30 Minuten lang powerfarmen lässt... Und bis dahin stehen alle Lanes vor dem Inhib und die Gegner snowballen, weil die das Spiel über einen Jungler hatten. Und Gott bewahre, wenn jemand im Team Slows hat, dann wird er in Teamfights nämlich genauso nützlich sein wie das ganze Spiel hindurch auch schon.


----------



## Weixiao (30. August 2014)

Ich weiß grundsätzlich nicht, wieso sich überhaupt irgendjemand den Stream von dieser Witzfigur anschauen würde und dann noch diesen traurigen Playstyle "kopiert".. Udyr im Gegnerteam = 90% Trick2g-Fanboy = 90% Chance auf einen Freewin. Hab zum Glück selten welche in meinem Team


----------



## Teutonnen (30. August 2014)

Hatte das gerade eben wieder, Feral lohnt sich einfach nicht. Ich als J4 gegen einen Xin Zhao (der im 1v1 eigentlich besser sein müsste). Naja xD Ich hab ihm so viele Camps geklaut, dass er nach ~30 Minuten noch mit der Wriggles unterwegs war, während ich SotEL, Mercs und Randuins fertig hatte, nen upgraded Sightstone hatte und an einem Banshee's am arbeiten war (hatte das 1400er item).

Match History
(ok, ich habe ihm 18 Stück geklaut - hab immer nur die Grossen geholt, damit die Camps nicht respawnen und er zusätzlich zu den 50s noch die gesamte Zeit verliert, während der nur die Kleinen dort waren)

Das Beste an dem Match war aber der Vlad - der war Plat 2: Fizz war Silber 2 und hat den so abartig vernichtet.


----------



## hupschtupf (30. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich carrie in letztet Zeit immer meine Teams in ranked mit Ap Shaco
> Ap Shaco mid ist einfach viel lustiger (und mMn auch stärker) als ad jungle.
> 
> Die letzten beiden Spiele 10/4/4 und 15/5/13  jedesmal Mejais 20 Stacks.
> ...



Das kommt daher, dass die meisten ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt keine Ahnung mehr haben was sie mit "Ad-Shaco" zu tun haben und in higher elo wirst halt ziemlich auseinandergenommen mit Ap-Shaco, weil er auf der Lane einfach nichts hat das ihn da gut macht.


----------



## Xcravier (30. August 2014)

Naja nicht unbedingt..... kennst du Shaclone?


----------



## hupschtupf (30. August 2014)

Ich rede auch von den "normalen" Spielern, obv sind bei jedem Champ welche dabei die den Champ einfach nur 24 / 7 spammen und wissen was sie tun können mit ihm und die ganzen Matchups schon so und so oft gespielt haben. Sobald der Champ aber nicht gespammt wird, wird man wenn man kein god ist ziemlich hart aufn Sack bekommen.


----------



## Xcravier (30. August 2014)

Jop da hast du recht ^^ aber ich spiele ihn ja auch eher, weil er mir Spaß macht


----------



## 777890 (30. August 2014)

Was passiert, wenn sich mein Team im Ranked einen 21k Goldvorteil erkämpft hat?
Richtig, man verliert!
So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt...


----------



## hupschtupf (30. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Jop da hast du recht ^^ aber ich spiele ihn ja auch eher, weil er mir Spaß macht


 
So sollte es auch sein 

Leute nehmen dieses Game zum Teil einfach viel zu ernst, wenn man nicht grad high Challanger oder Pro ist, sollte man dieses Game auch nur for fun spielen (obv kann man sich dabei auch verbessern)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. August 2014)

Erst meine Promo verkackt und dann, mit nem Freund gespielt Gegner alle Gold und zack Bronze 1  mich nervt es langsam das man als Bronze Spieler immer dumm angemacht wird, wehe ich mach ein Fehler : BRONZE World !!! und was weiß ich noch. Ich bin zwar Bronze aber nur weil ich nach den 8 Gewonnen Rankedspiele aufgehört habe Ranked zu spielen. Jetzt zieh ich mich in Gold hoch damit mich keiner dieser flamer mehr dumm anmacht wenn ich was falsch mache  Als Bronze Spieler ist man Praktisch Mensch 2ter klasse. Wobei Silber nicht wirklich besser ist.


----------



## DerLachs (30. August 2014)

Gold ist auch nicht wirklich besser, keine Sorge.  Selbst in Platinum gibt es noch sehr viele schlechte Spieler.


----------



## hupschtupf (30. August 2014)

Diamond ist genauso schlecht, die guten Spieler kommen halt erst ab so Diamond 1 60-70lp


----------



## Xcravier (30. August 2014)

Aber die meißten (nicht alle!) In Bronze sind aber wirklich richtig schlecht ^^ 
In normal Games habe ich nähmlich noch eine Bronze Elo, weil ich ab Lvl 30 eigentlich nur noch rankeds gespielt habe, und spiele deswegen gegen Bronze. Man merkt da einfach so einen krassen Unterschied.


----------



## hupschtupf (30. August 2014)

Klar merkt man den Unterschied im Skill level von Diamond zu Bronze (ist aber auch oft eine Sache der Übung). Wo einfach der große Unterschied zwischen den richtig guten Spielern herkommt ist klar auch der Skill aber der größte Teil ist einfach decision making. Die Wissen halt einfach wann sie was tun sollen etc.


----------



## Xcravier (30. August 2014)

Ich spiele in letzter Zeit auch kein Jungel mehr, weil ich einfach genervt von den Spielern bin, die man ganken will, aber einfach am Tower stehen bleiben und farmen, und man selber stirbt, oder flashen muss weil es nicht 3 vs 2 sondern 1 vs 2 ist -_-
Und 2 min später schreiben die dann "noob jungler 0 ganks"


----------



## Teutonnen (30. August 2014)

Match History
Wie ich diese Trick2g-Fanboys hasse -.- ME NO FIGHT ME NO FULL BUILD. Was nützen einem 100 FF-Stacks, wenn man bei keinem Teamfight dabei ist "wraith important wraith giv me ff stakz"?

-> Das ganze Gegnerteam rennt zu Baron -> Besser auf dem Weg dort hin ein Siegeminion smiten, 43g. 


Wenigstens haben wir nen schönen lvl 2 engage -> Doppelkill in der Bot bekommen, sodass ich nach 5 Minuten mein BF hatte, wir gleich danach nochmal all in gehen konnten, ich bei 6:00 dann 3-0-1 stand und die Lane abartig gesnowballt ist. So waren Fiddlesticks und Warwick die ganze Zeit in der Bot. Wir haben gepusht wie doof, um etwas Druck von den anderen Lanes zu nehmen (AFK-farmender Udyr und die Orianna war auch.....speziell) - ansonsten hätte die Orianna ihre Lane auch böse verloren (die hatte fast 5 Minuten lang freefarm und trotzdem nur ~70cs bei 10:00) und Gnar ist sowieso immer ein freekill, wenn ich einen im Team habe.


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2014)

Ach, wie mir diese "Supports" auf den Sack gehen. Erst schön feeden und dann flamen, von wegen "scheiß ADC".


----------



## Teutonnen (31. August 2014)

In welcher Liga spielst du denn? Eventuell können wir ja mal Duobot machen. Ich spiel's aber relativ agressiv, von daher.


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2014)

Ich spiele nicht ranked.


----------



## Klarostorix (31. August 2014)

seit ich in Gold V bin, hab ich das Vielfache an Schwachmaten in meinen Teams...


----------



## torkol (31. August 2014)

Ich glaube ich fange morgen mal mit rankeds an.Hat wer irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## nulchking (31. August 2014)

Einfach alles entspannt nehmen und eigene Ziele für das Game setzen wie z.Bsp. X Creeps bei minute 20.

Groß anders ist das auch nicht wirklich von der normalen Q


----------



## torkol (31. August 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Einfach alles entspannt nehmen und eigene Ziele für das Game setzen wie z.Bsp. X Creeps bei minute 20.
> 
> Groß anders ist das auch nicht wirklich von der normalen Q


 
Hätte ne Frage, was zählt alles ein, in was man geplacet wird?


----------



## hupschtupf (31. August 2014)

bei 10/0 bist, wenn du noch nie ranked gespielt hast in gold 1 
9/1-8/2 normal so um gold 4/5


----------



## Teutonnen (31. August 2014)

Ich kam mit 7/3 nach Silber 3, dort war ich in S3 auch schon. Ich nehme also an, dass deine "Default-MMR" irgendwo im Bereich Silber 2 bis Gold 5 liegt.


----------



## torkol (31. August 2014)

Kommt man bei den Placements nur mit lvl 30ern zusammen oder auch mit bereits geranketen?


----------



## Teutonnen (31. August 2014)

Rankeds (und dazu gehören die Placements) kann man erst spielen, wenn man Level 30 ist und mindestens 16 Champs besitzt. Das heisst, du wirst nur mit solchen Leuten gematcht.
16 deshalb, weil jedes Team 6 Champs bannt und 10 Spieler da sind, d.h. du hast dann auch als Lastpick noch einen Champ übrig.



Was ich dir raten kann: Mach dir ein Textdokument oder so und schreib dir die Champs auf, welche du spielen willst. Für deine Mainlane dürfen das schon mehrere sein, für jede Nebenlane reichen 1-2 maximal. Das hat den Vorteil, dass du mit diesen Champs Erfahrung sammelst und mit der Zeit auch weisst, wann der Champ wie stark ist. Dann gibst du auch weniger Tode ab und kannst eventuell mehr Kills holen.

Ich spiele z.B. main adc und mid. Präferenz adc > mid > jungle > support > top. Darum habe ich in meinem Pool auch mehr ADCs als Toplaner. Im Moment sieht es bei mir so aus:

ADC: Tristana - Caitlyn - Jinx - Twitch
Mid: Ahri - Xerath - Zed/Yasuo (ich weiss selber noch nicht, welchen davon ich am Ende behalten werde. Tendenziell Yasuo)
Jungle: Jarvan IV - Vi
Support: Lulu - Thresh
Top: Shyvana


----------



## torkol (31. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Rankeds (und dazu gehören die Placements) kann man erst spielen, wenn man Level 30 ist und mindestens 16 Champs besitzt. Das heisst, du wirst nur mit solchen Leuten gematcht.


 
Hilft mir aber nicht weiter.Wollte wissen ob ich bei meinen Placements nur mit anderen lvl 30ern gematcht werde oder bereits z.B Silber Leute.


----------



## Xcravier (31. August 2014)

Nein er meinte, ob man auch mit welchen gematched wird, die schon Gold/etc. sind.
Antwort: Ja, je mehr du gewinnst, desto höhet gerankde Gegner bekommst du. Wenn du 9/9 Spielen gewonnen hast, sind die Gegner beim 10. Spiel meistens Platin/Diamond


----------



## torkol (31. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Nein er meinte, ob man auch mit welchen gematched wird, die schon Gold/etc. sind.
> Antwort: Ja, je mehr du gewinnst, desto höhet gerankde Gegner bekommst du. Wenn du 9/9 Spielen gewonnen hast, sind die Gegner beim 10. Spiel meistens Platin/Diamond



Danke, und beim 1. Match?


----------



## Xcravier (31. August 2014)

Hmmmm.... das weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, aber ich würde mal vermuten so Bronze/Silber. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Nein er meinte, ob man auch mit welchen gematched wird, die schon Gold/etc. sind.
> Antwort: Ja, je mehr du gewinnst, desto höhet gerankde Gegner bekommst du. Wenn du 9/9 Spielen gewonnen hast, sind die Gegner beim 10. Spiel meistens Platin/Diamond


 
Ah, falsch verstanden, sorry. 

Je mehr Spiele du gewinnst, desto stärkere Gegner bekommst du in den Placements. Das System will eben testen, wie gut du bist und weil das bei 10 Spielen relativ schwer ist, wirst du einfach gegen alles Mögliche gematcht. Du kannst es dir etwa so vorstellen:
1. Spiel -> Bronze 4-5 -> Du gewinnst
2. Spiel -> Silber 4-5 -> Du gewinnst
3. Spiel -> Gold 4-5 -> du verlierst
4. Spiel -> Silber 2-3 -> du gewinnst
5. Spiel -> Gold 4-5 -> Du gewinnst
6. Spiel Plat 4-5 -> ...

Und so weiter halt. Wie es *genau* funktioniert, kann dir ausser Riot wohl niemand sagen - ich hab jedenfalls die Erfahrung bei meinen Placements so in etwa gemacht.


----------



## torkol (31. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ah, falsch verstanden, sorry.
> 
> Je mehr Spiele du gewinnst, desto stärkere Gegner bekommst du in den Placements. Das System will eben testen, wie gut du bist und weil das bei 10 Spielen relativ schwer ist, wirst du einfach gegen alles Mögliche gematcht. Du kannst es dir etwa so vorstellen:
> 1. Spiel -> Bronze 4-5 -> Du gewinnst
> ...


 
Ok, danke .Werde dann hier schreiben, wie es abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Weixiao (31. August 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> und eigene Ziele für das Game setzen *wie z.Bsp. X Creeps bei minute 20*.


 
Genau das sollte man nicht machen, weil jedes Game anders verläuft und man nicht immer auf z.B. 80 oder 90 CS nach 10 Minuten kommen kann, je nach Matchup und Situation. Man sollte allerdings natürlich so viele CS wie möglich kriegen.. aber nicht auf eine Zahl zu einer bestimmten Zeit festlegen.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. August 2014)

Was die CS angeht, kannst du nicht unbedingt eine generelle Aussage machen. 
Wenn du z.B. das Matchup Caitlyn/Karma vs Vayne/Braum anschaust: Wenn Caitlyn nach 10 Minuten bei 0-0 60cs steht, ist das eher schlecht, während das für Vayne schon ein sehr gutes Resultat wäre, denn der Lanevorteil liegt sehr deutlich bei Caitlyn/Karma.


----------



## torkol (31. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Was die CS angeht, kannst du nicht unbedingt eine generelle Aussage machen.
> Wenn du z.B. das Matchup Caitlyn/Karma vs Vayne/Braum anschaust: Wenn Caitlyn nach 10 Minuten bei 0-0 60cs steht, ist das eher schlecht, während das für Vayne schon ein sehr gutes Resultat wäre, denn der Lanevorteil liegt sehr deutlich bei Caitlyn/Karma.


 
Nun ja, ich werde versuchen möglichst Support zu bekommen, wo das CS dann ja wegfällt .


----------



## Teutonnen (31. August 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Support


 Dann viel Spass, das ist die schwerste Rolle in LoL und gleichzeitig die mit dem wenigsten Ansehen.


----------



## seppo1887 (31. August 2014)

Jemand lust auf Aramsaufen? Komme gerade vonner Schicht


----------



## hupschtupf (1. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ah, falsch verstanden, sorry.
> 
> Je mehr Spiele du gewinnst, desto stärkere Gegner bekommst du in den Placements. Das System will eben testen, wie gut du bist und weil das bei 10 Spielen relativ schwer ist, wirst du einfach gegen alles Mögliche gematcht. Du kannst es dir etwa so vorstellen:
> 1. Spiel -> Bronze 4-5 -> Du gewinnst
> ...


 
Bei 10/0 spielt man btw max. ggn Plat 3


----------



## Teutonnen (1. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Bei 10/0 spielt man btw max. ggn Plat 3


 Es geht eher um das System dahinter, ob die Werte stimmen, ist mir dabei eigentlich recht egal - aber danke für die Korrektur 


EDIT: Spielt bitte keinesfalls AP Ezreal in der Mitte - auch wenn ihr die Pulsefire-Skin habt. Dank seines gottbeschissenen Wavecleares werdet ihr zu 99% unter dem Turm sitzen und dort die Minions lasthitten, während der Gegner die anderen Lanes besucht. Halt genau so, wie eben - natürlich - in meinen Promos. Nicht, dass ich einen Deut besser gespielt hätte, wir haben alle Lanes klar verloren - aber macht's einfach nicht^^


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2014)

seppo1887 schrieb:


> Jemand lust auf Aramsaufen? Komme gerade vonner Schicht



Was ist Aramsaufen?


----------



## killer196 (1. September 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist Aramsaufen?



Saufen und aram zocken?


----------



## torkol (1. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass, das ist die schwerste Rolle in LoL und gleichzeitig die mit dem wenigsten Ansehen.


 
Support spiele ich schon seit ich lvl 10 bin, man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Saufen und aram zocken?



Was ist aram?


----------



## killer196 (1. September 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist aram?



Ist das ne ernstgemeinte frage?


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2014)

Ja. Was ist aram? Vermutlich könnte ichs gooogeln, aber ich bin auf Arbeit und Datenvolumen alle.


----------



## killer196 (1. September 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ja. Was ist aram? Vermutlich könnte ichs gooogeln, aber ich bin auf Arbeit und Datenvolumen alle.



Der spielmodus mit der map auf der es nur 1 lane gibt. 5vs5. Howling Abyss heisst die map. Kannst nich shoppen wenn du 1mal raus bist aus der base ausser du stirbst. In der base wirst du nicht geheilt. 

Für zuhause dann: http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/ARAM


----------



## torkol (1. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ja, erstes placement verloren...


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Der spielmodus mit der map auf der es nur 1 lane gibt. 5vs5. Howling Abyss heisst die map. Kannst nich shoppen wenn du 1mal raus bist aus der base ausser du stirbst. In der base wirst du nicht geheilt.
> 
> Für zuhause dann: http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/ARAM



Nie gespielt. Ich kenne nur die Runde Map wo man viel Geld hat. Aber keine Ahnung wie die heißt.


----------



## killer196 (1. September 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nie gespielt. Ich kenne nur die Runde Map wo man viel Geld hat. Aber keine Ahnung wie die heißt.



Dominion.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2014)

Genau. Das war der Name. Hat mir aber nicht sonderlich Spaß gemacht. Und seit dem spiele ich nur Summoner's Rift. Selbst Twisted Treeline hab ich höchstens 5 mal gezockt.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. September 2014)

Match History
Tja, manchmal klappt's einfach nicht. Aber Zed spielt sich schon nice.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2014)

Tja. Wieder ein Spiel für den Popo! 

Gnar Support ist echt super. Der Typ hat nicht einen Ward gesetzt. Noch nicht mal sein Trinket. Ist dann drei mal gestorben. Und dann meinte er, er sei "Super-Tank" und dann ist er in die Midlane abgehauen um da ein bissel weiter zu feeden (2/13 zum Schluß). Ich war dann alleine bot. Natürlich ohne Chance. Unser Shaco hat dann als Jungler auch noch bissel vor sich hin gefeedet (2/10). Aber den ADC dann anmaulen, weil er @ 20 surrendern will. Ich habs doch kommen sehen. War reine Zeitverschwendung weiterzuzocken. Nidalee war mit 3/6 Mid natürlich auch total der Burner. Wobei die halt Pech hatte, da mein "Supertank - Support" ja dann Midlane feeden ging.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. September 2014)

Match History

#Silver3placements.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2014)

Ok. Diese Runde war besser. Aber der ADC als Orianna war auch da Shite! Also echt gut! Und dann klappt das auch mit der Botlane! Die Vayne vom Gegnerteam hat eigentlich nach 5 Minuten aufgegeben. Aber da war ich auch schon so 8/0^^. Naja, schwache Gegner halt.


----------



## torkol (1. September 2014)

Ich hoffe ich bekomme bei meinem nächsten Placement nicht einen adc, den ich richtig hard durch die lane bringen muss. Hat zwar einigermaßen geklappt, spaßig war es aber nicht.Muss schauen das ich mal nen gescheiten adc finde.


----------



## Timsu (1. September 2014)

Suche noch drei (oder mehr)Leute für ein 5 Mann ranked Team.
Wir sind so Gold/Silber Elo, Positionen sind eigentlich egal.
Wir spielen jeden Tag ab 20 Uhr zwei bis drei Spiele.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Teutonnen (1. September 2014)

Von mir aus gern^^ Bin grad in der Promo zu S3, pref mid oder adc.


Gerade wieder leaves am sammeln... Spiel fängt an, die Leute streiten schon mal los, botlane nach 6 Minuten 0-7, mid 0-5, top geragequittet, weil ich ihn "ks't" haben soll... 

Und alles natürlich, weil ich als Jungler nie gegankt habe. Warum auch sonst... 

War 2x bot. Erst hielt es der adc für gut, zu recallen, als ich fast auf der Lane war und das zweite Mal ist der Supp einfach mal reingegangen, als ich beim Tribusch war und ist instant verreckt... Dann springt der adc nach und verreckt ebenfalls, bevor ich überhaupt in Range war.
Top ist mit etwa 10 "kurwa" afk gegangen,  weil ich bei nem gank den Kill bekommen habe.

Mid... Naja, gank mal für einen Zed, der 24/7 unterm Gegnerturm steht und stirbt...


----------



## Leckrer (2. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus gern^^ Bin grad in der Promo zu S3, pref mid oder adc.
> 
> Gerade wieder leaves am sammeln... Spiel fängt an, die Leute streiten schon mal los, botlane nach 6 Minuten 0-7, mid 0-5, top geragequittet, weil ich ihn "ks't" haben soll...
> 
> ...



Teutonnen beschde, selten so gelacht über diese ganzen Spielberichte. Als ob das irgendjemanden interessiert, was dein gnar Support macht o.ä.

Kann bitte jemand den Thread in "Heulthread" oder Irgendsowas umbenennen? XD

Aber postet ruhig weiter eure Screenshots und Berichte. Ich amüsier mich immer kräftig.


----------



## killer196 (2. September 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Teutonnen beschde, selten so gelacht über diese ganzen Spielberichte. Als ob das irgendjemanden interessiert, was dein gnar Support macht o.ä.
> 
> Kann bitte jemand den Thread in "Heulthread" oder Irgendsowas umbenennen? XD
> 
> Aber postet ruhig weiter eure Screenshots und Berichte. Ich amüsier mich immer kräftig.



Hast du doch vor gar nicht so langer zeit selbst gemacht.


----------



## hupschtupf (2. September 2014)

Die Leute können doch machen was sie wollen hier? Über was willst du denn sonst reden? Über super "interessante" Patches und neue Champs/Skins oder was? Dann wird hier aber nicht viel geschrieben.


----------



## torkol (2. September 2014)

Gibt es hier nen adc ( am besten unranked oder in silber ) der mit mit paar Normals und später paar Rankeds spielen will?


----------



## MyArt (2. September 2014)

Imo Gold 4 mit guten Weg weiter hoch. Aber Plat wird es in S4 nicht mehr...


----------



## torkol (2. September 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Imo Gold 4 mit guten Weg weiter hoch. Aber Plat wird es in S4 nicht mehr...


 
Ich war mit Gold 4 total glücklich


----------



## MyArt (2. September 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Ich war mit Gold 4 total glücklich


 
War ich auch mal... Mittlerweile aber nicht mehr.


----------



## torkol (2. September 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> War ich auch mal... Mittlerweile aber nicht mehr.


 
Tschuldigung, sollte nicht war sein sondern wäre  .


----------



## Klarostorix (2. September 2014)

Ich war in Silber I fast glücklicher als in Gold V


----------



## Xcravier (2. September 2014)

Ich nicht, weil man ab Gold den Skin kriegt 
Ich habe insgesamt 4 Promos gebraucht um von Silber 1 zu Gold 5 zu kommen ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (2. September 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Teutonnen beschde, selten so gelacht über diese ganzen Spielberichte. Als ob das irgendjemanden interessiert, was dein gnar Support macht o.ä.
> Kann bitte jemand den Thread in "Heulthread" oder Irgendsowas umbenennen? XD
> Aber postet ruhig weiter eure Screenshots und Berichte. Ich amüsier mich immer kräftig.


 

*"Sammelthread" "League of Legends"*

Ich wüsste nicht, was ich mich bei dir rechtfertigen müsste. Ignorier halt meinen Account oder lies die Posts einfach nicht. 
Anscheinend interessiert es dich genug, um eine Antwort darauf zu geben.


----------



## BlackViper59 (2. September 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich nicht, weil man ab Gold den Skin kriegt
> Ich habe insgesamt 4 Promos gebraucht um von Silber 1 zu Gold 5 zu kommen ^^


 
Ich habs zum Glück in einer geschafft. Gesamt habe ich jetzt von Silber III zu Gold V 17 Spiele gebraucht davon nur 3 looses (S2 übersprungen ) Hab zusammen mit nen Kumpel geduot mit dem ich schon länger spiel. Wir sind beide von den mechanics nicht die überpros aber zu zweit ist es einfach leichter Objectives zu forcen. Dragon, Tower etc. Ich finds dabei auch wichtig dass man nicht sagt: ja wir sind Duo wir müssen immer Bot oder so. Wir haben uns halbwegs immer unseren Team angepasst was sie wollten.
Was ich find auch nicht zu vernachlässigen ist, dass man mit seinen Duo-Partner über das Spiel reden kann. Vllt. für dich eine gute Sache, *Teutonnen*, da du ja anscheinend ein sehr kommunikativer Mensch bist.

Was mir in Solo/Duo-Ranked in Silber/Gold aufgefallen ist: Kauft einen Pinkward setzt in in den River Brush (der kleine bei der middle) oder Defensiv in euren Jungle und ihr habt über fast das ganze Spiel dort vision für 100g. Anscheinden sind die Leute blind in Silber/Gold xD


----------



## Teutonnen (2. September 2014)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Was mir in Solo/Duo-Ranked in Silber/Gold aufgefallen ist: Kauft einen Pinkward setzt in in den River Brush (der kleine bei der middle) oder Defensiv in euren Jungle und ihr habt über fast das ganze Spiel dort vision für 100g. Anscheinden sind die Leute blind in Silber/Gold xD


 
Ich kaufe manchmal sogar nen Sightstone als adc/mid ._.
In der Regel sieht die Map etwa so aus, was Vision angeht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> Richtig, gar keine 

Ingame bin ich aber ein recht stiller Typ - wenn dann schreibe ich etwas, um die Schuld auf mich zu nehmen und das übliche gj, wp ab und zu. Nicht, weil es unbedingt so stimmt - aber mir ist es egal, wenn mich wer anfeindet und wenn man den Leuten einen Sandsack gibt, hören sie meistens auf, sich gegenseitig die Birne einzuschlagen.


Oh und falls es wer noch nicht gemerkt hat:
Pooparty Lee Sin, iBlitzcrank, Prom Queen Annie und Project: YASUO sind gerade im Sale.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. September 2014)

Bei mir, kommt es immer wieder vor das der Support im Team einen Sightatone hat, aber trotzdem maximal 3 wards auf der mal sind oO.

Kaufen sich den sightstone setzen aber keine wards xD.

Ich habe es mittlerweile fast als pflicht mir immer wieder einen Vision ward zu kaufen, bringt einfach viel in der richtigen position für 100gold.


----------



## BlackViper59 (2. September 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob sichs so rentiert als Carry 800g auszugeben für den Sightstone. Das sind 800g DMG die deinem Team fehlen. 100g Pinkward + Tricket sollten für dich als Carry ausreichend seien. Ich habs bisher noch nicht erlebt das die leute nicht zumindest ihre Trinkets gestellt haben. der Pink in den Kleinen busch im River gibt dir meist auch die Vision zu sehen wann der Gegner Dragon macht.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. September 2014)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob sichs so rentiert als Carry 800g auszugeben für den Sightstone. Das sind 800g DMG die deinem Team fehlen. 100g Pinkward + Tricket sollten für dich als Carry ausreichend seien. Ich habs bisher noch nicht erlebt das die leute nicht zumindest ihre Trinkets gestellt haben. der Pink in den Kleinen busch im River gibt dir meist auch die Vision zu sehen wann der Gegner Dragon macht.


Sightstone ist als carry schon viel, ist ein vampiric stab.

Pinkward reicht, vielleicht auch n normaler ward oder noch ein pink falls der 1. Weg ist.


----------



## Xcravier (2. September 2014)

Letztens auch mal wieder ein Erlebnis der Solo-Q:

Ich (mid-laner) gehe back zur Base um mir Void Staff für den nächsten Teamfight zu holen, da ich gerade genug Geld habe, und das Item sehr wichtig ist ^^ ich schreibe meinem Team auf mich zu warten und nicht zu engagen ... auf einmal als ich gerade in der Base angekommen bin, sehe ich wie mein Team auf die Gegner zurennt, und ich pinge nochmal 1000-Mal wegzugehen, und auf mich zu warten .... was macht mein Team? Es engaged und am Ende sieht es so aus, dass mein ganzes Team, außer mir tot ist, und die Gegner alle überlebt haben -.- 
Das sind so welche Games wo man Dummheit einfach nicht carrien kanm.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. September 2014)

Ich mach's eigentlich immer so, wenn ich selber Support bin:
Eine in den Tribusch, eine zum Dragon, eine in den Riverbusch und die Pink in den Lanebusch, damit ich die Gegnerwards löschen kann -> Lanepressure.

In der Mitte setze ich meistens eine in den kleinen Dragonbusch und eine in den kleinen Baronbusch. 

Top spiele ich nicht 




Xcravier schrieb:


> Das sind so welche Games wo man Dummheit einfach nicht carrien kanm.


 
35:00 [Support]: Udyr go split top, I ward for you
35:10 [Udyr]: OK
35:30 [Support]: Don't engage 4v5, just use skillshots or something to stop them from recalling
...
36:00 [Support]: NO FFS NO DON'T ENGAGE
36:30: ENEMY QUADRA KILL!
36:45 [ADC]: Report this Udyr never join team.
37:00 [Support]: asdoifusdfoudfgbgdfoiubgfdho




BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob sichs so rentiert als  Carry 800g auszugeben für den Sightstone. Das sind 800g DMG die deinem  Team fehlen. 100g Pinkward + Tricket sollten für dich als Carry  ausreichend seien. Ich habs bisher noch nicht erlebt das die leute nicht  zumindest ihre Trinkets gestellt haben. der Pink in den Kleinen busch  im River gibt dir meist auch die Vision zu sehen wann der Gegner Dragon  macht.


 
Der 800er-Sightstone wird nach etwa 7 Wards goldeffizient und Vision ist mMn VIEL wichtiger als 10 AD - besonders, wenn man sich dazwischen entscheiden muss. xD Natürlich ist das Build nicht "gut" für deine Aufgabe - aber wenn du so aus einem potentiellen 10-10 ein 10-5 machen kannst, weil der Gegner weniger Catches machen kann...


----------



## BlackViper59 (2. September 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Sightstone ist als carry schon viel, ist ein vampiric stab.
> 
> Pinkward reicht, vielleicht auch n normaler ward oder noch ein pink falls der 1. Weg ist.



sag ich ja. Richtig platziert bringen die lange zeit viel Vision Und viele informationen über den Gegner

Nachdem wir das Thema vor ein paar seiten hatten. Meine Lieblings Champs bzw. Tryhards für Ranked:

Top: Moakai (einfach broken in Teamfights), Renekton (Lanebully)
Jungle: Nocturne, Amumu (Maokai)
Supp: Leona, Sona
Adc: Spiel ich nüscht
Mid: Spiel ich auch net


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. September 2014)

Ich hab jetzt League of Legends fast nur mit Freunden gezockt und kaum alleine. Alle meine Mates sind Gold und ich als einziger Bronze . Jetzt bin ich aber so stark an Gold gewöhnt (Meist sind sogar öfters Platin dabei), das ich eben mal Solo gespielt habe und entsprechend Silber und Bronze Spieler hatte. Mein Gott Ich sag nicht das ich der beste bin aber was da abging war ja wirklich Bronze. Ich hab schon mit Leona den Zed mit Kills eingeholt weil mein ADC es nicht geschafft hat jemanden zu killen selbst wenn ich ihn vorher runter schlag auf low life. Dann wurde ich noch zu geflamt warum ich 6/1 hab und mein ADC irgendwie 1/7. Ich hab ihn immer gerettet bzw die gegner so abgehalten das sie nicht drauf konnten, statt er abhaut kommt er immer wieder zurück und versucht es trotzdem mit low HP. Da konnte ich selbst nichts mehr machen und so sind die Tode entstanden. ZED war auch der beste, kriegt keine Combos hin und meckert mich wieder an warum meine Ulti so spät kam.


----------



## Leckrer (2. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> *"Sammelthread" "League of Legends"*
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht, was ich mich bei dir rechtfertigen müsste. Ignorier halt meinen Account oder lies die Posts einfach nicht.
> Anscheinend interessiert es dich genug, um eine Antwort darauf zu geben.



Ok, dann frag ich mal in die Runde. Wen interessieren seine Fail-Spiele?

mMn ist Xcravier auf Bronze 5 gestartet vor ein paar Monaten und jetzt höheres Elo als du? 

@Xcravier: Tolle Leistung, falls ich da nix falsch verstanden habe.

Edit: Ja genau vor 8 Monaten XD



killer196 schrieb:


> Hast du doch vor gar nicht so langer zeit selbst gemacht.


 
Streite ich auch gar nicht ab. Trotzdem ist das nicht mega unnötig?^^


----------



## Teutonnen (2. September 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Ok, dann frag ich mal in die Runde. Wen interessieren seine Fail-Spiele?


Und was sollte mich das interessieren? Wen's stört, für den gibt's die Ignore-Funktion.



Leckrer schrieb:


> mMn ist Xcravier auf Bronze 5 gestartet vor ein paar Monaten und jetzt höheres Elo als du?


Mag sein. Vielleicht ist er einfach besser? Ich sehe da kein Problem mit.


----------



## Leckrer (2. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Und was sollte mich das interessieren? Wen's stört, für den gibt's die Ignore-Funktion.



Muss es auch nicht, aber wollen wir hier nicht lieber über Sachen wie LCS, Patches, Champs, Tactics, o.ä. reden? Wäre doch um einiges spannender.

Die 2. Aussage macht keinen Sinn, da du dich ja ständig über dein Team beschwerst. Selber verbessern wäre der Schlüssel zu Gold. Klar manchmal hat man Pech, aber das kann kein Dauerzustand sein.
Für alle die noch nach guten Picks suchen kann ich diese Seite empfehlen: www.nerfplz.com

Einfach mal in der Solo Q Tier List nachlesen. Unter Tier 2 würde ich für Solo Q niemals picken. Am besten läufts mit Tier 1/God Tier Picks. Leider kann ich kaum welche daraus. Deshalb stecke ich auch fest und nicht wegen Idioten in meinem Team.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. September 2014)

Ich geb jetzt nicht soo viel auf Tier-Lists. Das meiste, was da als Tier 3 oder Tier 4 angegeben wird, würd ich zwar auch nicht als viable ansehen, aber runterbeten von wegen Tier 1 oder God Tier würd ich auch nicht gehen. Vor allem den Warwick Top oder den Blitzcrank Supp würde ich nicht ins God-Tier einordnen.
Warwick hat zwar sehr viel Sustain, ist aber auch Mana-abhängig und hat eher die Tendenz Matchups zu verlieren (Aussage von WW-Top Main Dia I). Solo-Q-God? Eher nicht!
Blitzcrank? Naja, er ist recht binär: Godlike Hooks oder Trash! Nicht ohne Grund hat Tabzz bei der Frage nach Elo-Tipps geantwortet, man solle sich nie von Blitzcrank supporten lassen.
Im Endeffekt sollte man mehrere Tier-Lists vergleichen und sich da den Schnitt bilden. Interessante "Tier-List-Videos" hat bis vor ein paar Patches TheValkrin rausgebracht, was ATM los ist, weiß ich nicht.
Diese Tier-Lists sind zwar ganz gut um sich umzuschauen, was man spielen sollte, wenn man es kann oder lernen will, aber im Endeffekt würd ich den Leuten raten: Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten!
Klar, im Allgemeinen sind diese Champs stark, aber ob du damit stark bist, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Leckrer (2. September 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich geb jetzt nicht soo viel auf Tier-Lists. Das meiste, was da als Tier 3 oder Tier 4 angegeben wird, würd ich zwar auch nicht als viable ansehen, aber runterbeten von wegen Tier 1 oder God Tier würd ich auch nicht gehen. Vor allem den Warwick Top oder den Blitzcrank Supp würde ich nicht ins God-Tier einordnen.
> Warwick hat zwar sehr viel Sustain, ist aber auch Mana-abhängig und hat eher die Tendenz Matchups zu verlieren (Aussage von WW-Top Main Dia I). Solo-Q-God? Eher nicht!
> Blitzcrank? Naja, er ist recht binär: Godlike Hooks oder Trash! Nicht ohne Grund hat Tabzz bei der Frage nach Elo-Tipps geantwortet, man solle sich nie von Blitzcrank supporten lassen.
> Im Endeffekt sollte man mehrere Tier-Lists vergleichen und sich da den Schnitt bilden. Interessante "Tier-List-Videos" hat bis vor ein paar Patches TheValkrin rausgebracht, was ATM los ist, weiß ich nicht.
> ...



Keiner sagte, dass die gegebenen Picks verbindlich sind. Grade Blitzcrank ist sicherlich God-Tier in Bronze/Silver --> Tier Liste soll ja auch für jeden sein


----------



## Seabound (2. September 2014)

Wird ja irgendwie immer besser! ^^

Aber auch die Teams haben die letzten paar Spiele gestimmt! 

GG WP!


----------



## Leckrer (2. September 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wird ja irgendwie immer besser! ^^
> 
> Aber auch die Teams haben die letzten paar Spiele gestimmt!
> 
> GG WP!



Sieht doch ganz gut aus. Man kauft sich aber neuerdings eig. Infinity als erstes und geht dann auf Statikks und Last Whisper oder BT (Reihenfolge vom Spiel abhängig --> zumind. auf Jinx!). Normalerweise hat ein Frozen Mallet/Brutalizer nichts aufm ADC zu suchen. Probier's mal aus, wenn du willst.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (2. September 2014)

Irgendetwas mach ich falsch, denn ich hänge momentan bei Gold 1, ich merke auch, dass ich keinen richtigen Einfluss auf das Spiel, ich gewinnen 26 LP und verliere 13 jedoch habe ich die Promo jetzt zum 4.ten nicht geschafft :/ Naja wird schon.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. September 2014)

Brutalizer auf Lucian macht schon Sinn, bei Jinx eher weniger.


----------



## Seabound (2. September 2014)

Ich wechsel die Builds immer mal durch. Ich muss nicht immer den 100% optimalen Build erwischen. So bleibts wenigstens ein bissel spannend. :0)


----------



## Leckrer (3. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Brutalizer auf Lucian macht schon Sinn, bei Jinx eher weniger.



Es ging ja in dem Fall explizit um Jinx.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. September 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Frozen Mallet


Zumindest das finde ich jetzt nicht einmal schlecht, wenn die z.B. einen Udyr im Team oder generell wenige Gapcloser haben.

Ich baue selber in 99% der Spiele:
1-2x Doran's -> BF/Pickaxe -> IE -> Berserker -> Shiv/PD -> LW -> Defitem/BT/BotRK -> Defitem/BT/BotRK. Dazu halt Wards und Pötte.


----------



## Leckrer (3. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. September 2014)

Heute mal angefangen aktiv Ranked zu Spielen 2 Spiele noch dann Silber 5 und dann wenn möglich weiter zu Gold, aber ich glaub das schaff ich nicht in der kurzen Zeit noch.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. September 2014)

Ich hab 3 Jahre für Gold gebraucht  mach dir mal keinen Stress


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich hab 3 Jahre für Gold gebraucht  mach dir mal keinen Stress


 
Ach wird schon  Alle meine Kollegen sind Gold und ich bin es gewöhnt in Gold zu Spielen, obwohl mein ACC Bronze 1 ist . Heute mal mit seinem Account und er mit zweit Account gespielt (beide Gold) und ich muss sagen so viel unterschied merk ich da nicht


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (4. September 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ach wird schon  Alle meine Kollegen sind Gold und ich bin es gewöhnt in Gold zu Spielen, obwohl mein ACC Bronze 1 ist . Heute mal mit seinem Account und er mit zweit Account gespielt (beide Gold) und ich muss sagen so viel unterschied merk ich da nicht



Beim Zuschauen merkt man den Unterschied, soviel kann ich dir sagen, und mechanics ist nicht das was ein Gold(oder höher) ausmacht.


----------



## torkol (4. September 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Beim Zuschauen merkt man den Unterschied, soviel kann ich dir sagen, und mechanics ist nicht das was ein Gold(oder höher) ausmacht.


 
Mmn. Ist es die Erfahrung.Wenn man gold ist, hat man schon einige rankeds gespielt.


----------



## hupschtupf (4. September 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Mmn. Ist es die Erfahrung.Wenn man gold ist, hat man schon einige rankeds gespielt.



Was high-Diamond/Challanger Spieler ausmacht ist im Endeffekt nur decision making. Klar sind sie vom Skill her auch besser wie Gold/Platin und so, aber es gibt z.b. vom Skill her auch ziemlich gute Spieler in Gold/Platin die halt ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr wissen was sie tun sollen/zu tun haben.


----------



## MyArt (4. September 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ach wird schon  Alle meine Kollegen sind Gold und ich bin es gewöhnt in Gold zu Spielen, obwohl mein ACC Bronze 1 ist . Heute mal mit seinem Account und er mit zweit Account gespielt (beide Gold) und ich muss sagen so viel unterschied merk ich da nicht


 
Sorry aber der unterschied von Silber zu Gold ist schon sehr deutlich. Von Bronze erst recht. Wer in Bronze sein Team nicht carrien kann der kann auch weiter träumen Plat zu spielen


----------



## hupschtupf (4. September 2014)

Im Grunde gibts keinen Unterschied zwischen Silber und Gold, von Bronze zu Gold gibt es einen dass halt die mechanics ein bisschen besser sind (aber auch nicht viel). Ich rede hier allerdings nicht von Bronze 4/5 Leuten, die sollten sich eigentlich ein anderes Game suchen ^^


----------



## suzukini (4. September 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Sorry aber der unterschied von Silber zu Gold ist schon sehr deutlich. Von Bronze erst recht. Wer in Bronze sein Team nicht carrien kann der kann auch weiter träumen Plat zu spielen



Ich spiele rankeda nur um kleine Kinder aufzuregen. Mm Spiele ich nur 5er mit Freunden dann meistens rankeds.  soloque bin ich Silber 5 teamranked. Platin 3. Ich will auch nicht zugut werden da ich sonst nicht mehr wirklich soass habe. Mein Bruder is diamond 1 und ichbhab mal bei ihm gespielt. Kotz kotz kotz macht garkeinen spaSs mehr.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. September 2014)

Wie gesagt ich Spiele nur mit Freunden nie alleine. Und deshalb bin ich es gewohnt in Silber/Gold zu spielen je nach runde. Darum merk ich auch kein Unterschied im Ranked


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (5. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Was high-Diamond/Challanger Spieler ausmacht ist im Endeffekt nur decision making. Klar sind sie vom Skill her auch besser wie Gold/Platin und so, aber es gibt z.b. vom Skill her auch ziemlich gute Spieler in Gold/Platin die halt ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr wissen was sie tun sollen/zu tun haben.


 
Was mir aufgefallen ist bis jetzt von Bronze 4 auf Gold 1:
Bronze 4 - 2: Wer hier nicht carrien kann gehört definitiv dorthin.
Bronze 1- Silber 3: Mechanics werden ein wenig besser, aber immernoch sauschlecht.
Silber 2 - Gold 5: Hier fängts MMn. erst an copetetive zu werden, hier sind die Leute nicht komplett verblödet und die Mechanics sind ziemliech gut.
Gold 4 - Gold 1: Ab hier lernt man wie man Teamfighten soll, und einige schlaue Decisions sind auch vorhanden. Mechanics sind im Vergleich zu Diamond schon ziemliech nah dran.
Ab Platin kann ich nix mehr sagen, aber ich glaube ab dort ist es nur Decision Making.
Bitte beachtet: Ich rede hier von den meisten Spielern, natürlich habe ich schon Platin Spieler gesehen, wo ich mich fragen könnte wie die überhaupt höher als Bronze gekommen sind.
Und für alle die, die in Normal Games Diamond oder Platin Leute besiegen, denkt mal ein wenig nach, denn ich glaube kaum, dass solche Leute in Normals genauso spielen, wie sie in Rankeds spielen.

Mich würde es interessieren wie es ist wenn man Bronze 5 ist und eine so schlechte MMR hat, sodass man pro Sieg +1 LP und pro Niederlage -20 LP.


----------



## meik19081999 (5. September 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist bis jetzt von Bronze 4 auf Gold 1:
> Bronze 4 - 2: Wer hier nicht carrien kann gehört definitiv dorthin.
> Bronze 1- Silber 3: Mechanics werden ein wenig besser, aber immernoch sauschlecht.
> Silber 2 - Gold 5: Hier fängts MMn. erst an copetetive zu werden, hier sind die Leute nicht komplett verblödet und die Mechanics sind ziemliech gut.
> ...


Also, dass man so weit absteigt damit man -20 bekommt, da kommt man wohl eher in bronze 6 (kommt hoffentlich mit master tier)

aus bronze 6 wird man nach jedem game automatisch reportet wegen feeding xD
Und man muss ein 1vs5 gewinnen damit man aufsteigt.

Wäre echt geil xD


----------



## Teutonnen (5. September 2014)

Kann es sein, dass J4 top relativ stark ist? Ich spiele NIE top und das ging trotzdem durch wie Butter.


----------



## hupschtupf (5. September 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist bis jetzt von Bronze 4 auf Gold 1:
> Bronze 4 - 2: Wer hier nicht carrien kann gehört definitiv dorthin.
> Bronze 1- Silber 3: Mechanics werden ein wenig besser, aber immernoch sauschlecht.
> Silber 2 - Gold 5: Hier fängts MMn. erst an copetetive zu werden, hier sind die Leute nicht komplett verblödet und die Mechanics sind ziemliech gut.
> ...



Kann ich leider nur verneinen. Es gibt zwar definitiv einige Leute die im Gold bereich ziemlich gute mechanics haben aber das sind vielleicht 10%. Genauso wie in Platin da sinds dann halt von mir aus 30% ( Plat 1-3). Spieler mit schlechten mechanics können dann zwar von Gold auf Platin trotzdem noch easy aufsteigen indem sie halt ein gutes decision making haben.


----------



## killer196 (5. September 2014)

Wenn ihr bronze 5 matches sehen wollt gebt euch mal "saltyTeemo" auf twitch.


----------



## PriQ (5. September 2014)

Hab mich letzte Woche auch mal dazu durchgerungen, einige Rankeds zu spielen. Vorher nur noch Aram und so..

Die ersten vier Rankeds hat's gut geklappt, jedes mal ein Win. Auch wenn die Leute teilweise unterirdisch gespielt haben (die eigenen!). 
Im Endeffekt hab ich die Placements dann mit 6/4 verlassen und bin Silber II gekommen. 
Da hab ich nun drei Spiele gemacht und jedes verloren. Ich will nicht sagen, ich hätte keine Fehler gemacht. Aber was einige sich da zurecht spielen ist völliger Bullshit.

Die sehen einen Gegner, chasen über die ganze Map und wundern sich, wenns dann 1vs3 oä ist auf einmal. 

Und wenn jemand schlechte Stats hat, kommt als Entschuldigung immer "no1 ganked" "no ss" und natürlich "i'll feed now, i can't do anything".... Wards kauft eh fast nie jemand.

 Mit so einer Einstellung spiel ich doch lieber keine Rankeds! Da bekomm ich dann echt schlechte Laune.


----------



## mrtvu (5. September 2014)

PriQ schrieb:


> Hab mich letzte Woche auch mal dazu durchgerungen, einige Rankeds zu spielen. Vorher nur noch Aram und so..
> ...
> Mit so einer Einstellung spiel ich doch lieber keine Rankeds! Da bekomm ich dann echt schlechte Laune.


 
Leider geht es jedem so. Da hilft es nur seine eigenen Fehler einzusehen und zu vermeiden.


----------



## PriQ (5. September 2014)

Was (mir) halt schwer fällt, ist nach einem verlorenem Game zu sagen "ich hab xyz falsch gemacht, aber für mich war es trotzdem ein gutes Spiel, obwohl wir verloren haben".

Ich reg mich da dann noch zu sehr über die Leute auf, die afk gehen, trollen oder immer den gleichen Fehler machen. Grrr!

Ist aber im 3er ranked genauso. Da kenne ich die Leute aber wenigstens und kann sagen, was mir nicht passt, ohne dass das gleich als Flame aufgegriffen wird...


----------



## hupschtupf (5. September 2014)

Das ist halt das Problem vieler, die schauen immer nur auf die Mitspieler und wie schlecht die doch sind und was sie doch alles falsch machen. Aber draufkommen das man selber auch nicht gut gespielt hat und sich Fehler eingestehen machen die wenigsten.

Deshalb ist der Tipp dem man jedem geben kann (vor allem in low elo), sich die eigenen Replays anschauen.(ist manchmal ziemlich lustig wie schlecht man doch selber ist)


----------



## Leckrer (5. September 2014)

...oder man spielt support und stellt sich nen Kotz-Eimer neben den Rechner. Leider kann ich nichts anderes. Sad

Irgendwer Main-ADC (Gold 3-Plat)? 

So gehts nicht weiter. Ich stell sonst um auf Carries. Habs irgendwie satt, Blitzcranks, die nicht einen Hook treffen gewinnen zu sehen, weil sie ne Ahri im Team haben etc.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. September 2014)

Gerade auf der Bot und Mid sind die Leute so schlecht. Picken Vayne und halten sich für Doublelift bzw. das Gleiche mit Zed und Alexich oder Anivia und Froggen. 
Dann probieren sie immer wieder, ihre Youtube-plays nachzuspielen, obwohl sie nicht traden können, keine Ahnung von den Matchups haben und bei dem Positioning am ehesten 2x Flash anzuraten wäre.

Zehn Minuten und sieben Tode später gehen sie mit einem "**** this useless support/jungler/team" afk.


----------



## Kinguin (5. September 2014)

League of Legends - Riot kündigt Reboot der Story an - News - GameStar.de

finde die Lore in LoL recht interessant (wünsche mir schon irgendwie so nen RPG in die Richtung xd),aber ob gleich nen Reboot von Nöten ist?
Die Journal of Justice,die Backgroundstorys der einzelnen Chars hat mir immer sehr gefallen,sie gab den Charakteren ein Gesicht sozusagen ^^


----------



## Leckrer (6. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Gerade auf der Bot und Mid sind die Leute so schlecht. Picken Vayne und halten sich für Doublelift bzw. das Gleiche mit Zed und Alexich oder Anivia und Froggen.
> Dann probieren sie immer wieder, ihre Youtube-plays nachzuspielen, obwohl sie nicht traden können, keine Ahnung von den Matchups haben und bei dem Positioning am ehesten 2x Flash anzuraten wäre.
> 
> Zehn Minuten und sieben Tode später gehen sie mit einem "**** this useless support/jungler/team" afk.



Schonmal mit 12k Lead verloren?  Haben wir grade geschafft. (als Support natürlich, what else. Carry 12 - 1)

Irgendwie belustigend.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. September 2014)

lol nicht nur mit 12k gold lead xDD

sowas kommt oft vor unter gold elo...


----------



## Leckrer (6. September 2014)

Leider sind wir aber im mittleren/hohen Gold Elo mein Lieber


----------



## hupschtupf (6. September 2014)

das macht keinen Unterschied ob mittel oder hoch ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (6. September 2014)

Wir haben mal ein 12-37 dank Backdoor gewonnen. Gemäss Replay waren wir knapp 19k hinten.


----------



## Seabound (7. September 2014)

Jo, zum Supporten grad ma Janna gekauft. Da geht ja garnix. Grad mal von Bots abgeschlachtet worden. 

Ich musste solo Top spielen. Gegen zwei. Keine Chance.  Der Rest vom Team hat auch gesaugt, ohne ende!


----------



## Teutonnen (7. September 2014)

Eigentlich mag ich Zed, aber ich bin so ne Flasche mit ihm ^^


----------



## Klarostorix (7. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Eigentlich mag ich Zed, aber ich bin so ne Flasche mit ihm ^^


Same here. Geht mir auch bei Ahri und Janna so...


----------



## Teutonnen (7. September 2014)

Bei Ahri ist es lustig. Ich hab Spiele mit 10-0-x, in denen ich richtig loslege und alles "passt" - und im Nächsten treffe ich kein Charm, laufe in jeden Skillshot rein und gehe 0-10.

Erst letztens wieder sowas gehabt. Erst immer weiter an Boden verloren, kaum was fertiggebracht - und dann auf einmal in ein paar Minuten von 0-4 auf 6-4 hoch. Dann ging wieder nichts mehr.


----------



## Seabound (7. September 2014)

Macht Ahri Spaß? Die ist nur für mid, oder?


----------



## Teutonnen (7. September 2014)

Mir macht sie Spass. Sie ist halt einer der besten Roamer, hat abartiges Pickpotential und recht guten aoe-Schaden. 
Du kannst sie auch top spielen, solange der Gegner nicht gerade Renekton ist. Musst aber verdammt gut darauf achten, dass die nicht engagen können, Ahri ist squishy. Hab aber auch schon gegen ne Shyvava gespielt und konnte snowballen.
Dank ihrem Truedmg kann der Gegnertop auch nicht einfach Banshees rushen und afk farmen. Ich würde für die Toplane Morello oder Athenes als Core anschauen, solange ihr einen Mid mit Mana habt. Ahri ist zwar keine Manaschleuder, aber je nach Gegner wird sie ohne Manaitem einfach outsustained.

Imo ist sie auf der Top aber verschwendet, weil sie kaum roamen kann und damit ihre eigentliche Stärke verliert. Dann lieber nen Ryze.

Was das Build angeht: dfg -> rabadons, wenn du jemandem den Tag versauen willst. Gegen Ad natürlich (mindestens) armguard rushen.
2x dorans mit Morellonomicon mag ich gegen Leute mit schlechtem Waveclear oder gutem Sustain sehr. Alle 2-3 Sekunden kommt ne Q oder E geflogen


----------



## torkol (7. September 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Jo, zum Supporten grad ma Janna gekauft. Da geht ja garnix. Grad mal von Bots abgeschlachtet worden.
> 
> Ich musste solo Top spielen. Gegen zwei. Keine Chance.  Der Rest vom Team hat auch gesaugt, ohne ende!


 
Kann man echt so krass gegen Bots feeden?!


----------



## Teutonnen (7. September 2014)

Die Intermediate sind nicht ohne, wenn man keine R/M hat. Ich hatte auf nem lvl 1 smurf schon mal Probleme 1v2.
Aber 20 Tode sind eigentlich immer ein Fall von selber Schuld^^


----------



## Deathy93 (7. September 2014)

Schaltet mal EinsPlus ein


----------



## Betschi (7. September 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Schaltet mal EinsPlus ein


 Mir wird schlecht wenn ich deutsche Caster höre


----------



## Teutonnen (7. September 2014)

Gibt's den Caster auch in lautlos? 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Leute für Neulandbürger kommentieren... Ach, ein Kogmaw mit Triforce/botrk/pd macht Schaden? BOAH :O

...Beide Teams haben halt nicht so die Hypercarries...
*schaut auf die Teamcomps*
*Syndra und Kogmaw*
*Khazix, Orianna und Tristana*

lolwat?


----------



## Seabound (7. September 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Kann man echt so krass gegen Bots feeden?!



Das ganze Team hat wohl getrollt. Die Vermutung liegt nahe ;0)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. September 2014)

Naja, auf Twitch gibts Maxim zu hören und nicht die aus dem Fernsehen oder für diejenigen, die Englisch lieber haben Jason Kaplan (LCS S3 Caster, ESL Angesteller, deswegen nicht S4 mitgenommen). Da merkt man schon, dass die mehr Ahnung haben.


----------



## Yellowbear (8. September 2014)

Wenn ich mir deutschen Kommentar anhören muss, dann von Maxim und seinen Leuten. Den sollten sie bei EinsPlus nehmen, auch wenn ich nicht die aktuellen Caster dort gehört habe.


----------



## hupschtupf (8. September 2014)

Sie habens halt versucht dem random Zuschauer auch ein bisschen zu erklären. Das ist zwar einerseits ganz gut, aber andererseits erklärt ein Kommentator beim Fußball ja auch nicht wie das Spiel funktioniert.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. September 2014)

...Und jetzt hat Müller den Ball - dieses runde, weisse Ding da - und läuft nach Vorne richtung Strafraum - dieses Viereck da - und in der Mitte - also recht von Müller - geht Klose ebenfalls mit in Richtung Tor, damit Müller ihm den Ball zupassen kann und Klose ein Tor schiesst, denn die wollen ja das Spiel gewinnen!!!!!



-> Würdet ihr sowas schauen?


----------



## Seabound (9. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> ...Und jetzt hat Müller den Ball - dieses runde, weisse Ding da - und läuft nach Vorne richtung Strafraum - dieses Viereck da - und in der Mitte - also recht von Müller - geht Klose ebenfalls mit in Richtung Tor, damit Müller ihm den Ball zupassen kann und Klose ein Tor schiesst, denn die wollen ja das Spiel gewinnen!!!!!
> 
> -> Würdet ihr sowas schauen?



Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir grundsätzlich lieber ne Hand voll Wespen in den Arsch schieben würde als Fußball zu schauen, nein. 

Wo kann man so Lol-Spiele mit Kommentar denn kucken?


----------



## Teutonnen (9. September 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wo kann man so Lol-Spiele mit Kommentar denn kucken?


LoL Esports | 2014 Season
https://www.youtube.com/user/LoLChampSeries

 Heute Abend wäre eins: Copenhagen Wolves gegen H2K.
Morgen Counter Logic Gaming gegen Curse Academy und Gambit gegen SK Prime.
Am 11. EG gegen Coast.

Alle Matches sind BO5 und der Gewinner ist im nächsten LCS-Split dabei.


EDIT:
Zed wird glaub ich einer meiner Mains 
http://matchhistory.euw.leagueoflegends.com/en/#match-details/EUW1/1675493604/35279643


----------



## Seabound (9. September 2014)

Danke


----------



## hupschtupf (10. September 2014)

Kam mir das nur so vor oder wieso hat H2K gestern wie in der Solo q gespielt?


----------



## Zureh (10. September 2014)

Es wurde aber auch schon vorher gesagt, dass einslive so kommentiert, dass Neueinsteiger alles verstehen. War auch beim letzten mal schon so, als irgendein Turnier mal auf ZDF.Kultur oder so kam. Da hat der Kommentator "LoL" ganze zeit so ein wenig lachend ausgesprochen, weil es es so lustig fand, dass das Spiel "LoL" abgekürzt wird.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal Midlane Mundo probiert? Gegen Champs wie Fizz ist das göttlich.


----------



## Xcravier (10. September 2014)

Lol gerade gegen Fizz ist das doch richtig kacke, wegen der Healing Reduction von Fizz


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2014)

kA vllt war der Fizz einfach mies. Ô_o

Ich hab den einfach die ganze Zeit mit Cleavern beworfen, irgendwann ging er dann mal all in, hat mir 2/3 gezogen, etwa gleich viel selber gefressen und nachdem sein dot abgelaufen ist, gab's erst mal die Ult und ich war wieder voll. Rinse, repeat. Sobald ich Mercs und SV hatte, konnte der Fizz nichts mehr tun - er war oom bevor ich bei 50% war.


----------



## hupschtupf (10. September 2014)

Dann war der Fizz wirklich kacke, der könnte einfach 24/7 in dich reinspringen und dmg machen ohne dass du groß was machen kannst


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2014)

Er hatte so gut wie nie nen Blue, vllt deshalb? Fizz hat schon Schaden gemacht, aber eben (noch) nicht genug. Jedes Allin hat etwa 40-50% gezogen (gut, er hatte erst Lichbane). Danach kurz nen Pott geschlürft und etwas def gespielt, bis er abgelaufen ist -> dank der Passiven und den Masteries wieder auf 70-80%. Dann isser wieder reingesprungen,. ich ging auf 25% runter, bissl zurückgegangen, Ult abgewartet, wieder voll.


----------



## hupschtupf (10. September 2014)

Nein, es liegt sicher nicht an Blue. Auf der Lane sollte (grad im Early) er Mundo einfach nur zerstören mit seinen Abilities, wenn er das nicht getan hat is er schlecht (so einfach ist es ^^)


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2014)

War'n Normals, also vllt einfach ein "Ich probier mal Fizz aus"-Spieler.  Kann schon sein, dass es einfach sein erstes Spiel war.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. September 2014)

Was mir gegen Fizz (und allgemein Assassinen) immer gut in Erinnerung geblieben ist, ist Yi. Du kannst den All-in mit dem W stark abschwächen (da Schadens-Reduzierung) und wenn du die dann auf Nahkampf-Reichweite hast, bist du im Vorteil!
Und dank des hohen Bewegungstempo kannst du Roams folgen bzw. selber roamen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (10. September 2014)

Ich heiße mich mal hier selbst herzlich Willkommen
Vor einer Woche mit LoL angefangen, lvl 14


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2014)

Servus 

Ich hab mir vor Kurzem einen neuen Acc gemacht, welcher mittlerweile lvl 4 ist. Können ja mal zusammen spielen 
-> SorryMeNoGud


----------



## ParaD0x1 (10. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ich hab mir vor Kurzem einen neuen Acc gemacht, welcher mittlerweile lvl 4 ist. Können ja mal zusammen spielen
> -> SorryMeNoGud


 
Gerne, bin nur von Diamant-Spielern umgeben die mich angeworben haben, das ich mal endlich LoL spielen soll ^^

Ich adde dich heute Abend mal


----------



## Klarostorix (10. September 2014)

Galio mid löst (fast) jedes Problem.


----------



## hupschtupf (10. September 2014)

Löst auch das Problem des "No-Dmg" midlaners.

Hmm maybe not


----------



## Seabound (10. September 2014)

Braucht dieser **** neue LOL-Launcher bei euch auch immer so lange zum laden...


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2014)

Nope, bei mir braucht er nicht mal ne Sekunde.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Löst auch das Problem des "No-Dmg" midlaners.
> 
> Hmm maybe not


Er tut sich zugegebenermaßen schwer, einen Gegner von 100% auf 0% in einer Combo herunterzubursten, aber er hat ein grundsolides Laning mit ordentlichem Sustain, eine ordentliche Portion Poke und ist in Teamfights in der Lage, diesen mit einer guten Ult komplett ins positive zu wenden. Zudem hält er auch deutlich mehr aus als der übliche Midlaner.

Edit: Habe ganz seine Chase-Qualitäten vergessen


----------



## Seabound (10. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nope, bei mir braucht er nicht mal ne Sekunde.


 
Bei mir updated der jetzt schon ne dreiviertel Stunde...


----------



## hupschtupf (10. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Er tut sich zugegebenermaßen schwer, einen Gegner von 100% auf 0% in einer Combo herunterzubursten, aber er hat ein grundsolides Laning mit ordentlichem Sustain, eine ordentliche Portion Poke und ist in Teamfights in der Lage, diesen mit einer guten Ult komplett ins positive zu wenden. Zudem hält er auch deutlich mehr aus als der übliche Midlaner.
> 
> Edit: Habe ganz seine Chase-Qualitäten vergessen



Das bringt dir nur alles nichts in der Meta ^^

Es ist viel*leicht schon ganz ok zu Spielen auf low elo, wenn du aber gegen welche spielst die wissen was sie tun können gegen ihn dann bekommste halt einfach nur aufn Sack.


----------



## Xcravier (10. September 2014)

In welcher Elo spielst du denn hupschtupf?


----------



## Seabound (10. September 2014)

Immer noch update vom Launcher. Das geht jetzt schon seit 1,5 Stunden... Schnarch!


----------



## hupschtupf (10. September 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> In welcher Elo spielst du denn hupschtupf?


 
Diamond, aber atm spiel ich nur aufm Smurf zum trollen ^^


----------



## Kinguin (10. September 2014)

Also irgendwie werde ich nicht so wirklich warm mit Gnar 
Ich wünschte man könnte sein R etwas mehr steuern (so Richtung Shyvana halt)
Aber vllt bin ich einfach noch zu schlecht,werd weiterüben und probieren ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2014)

Gnar ist schlicht und einfach schlecht^^ Ich hab noch keinen Gnar-Spieler gesehen, der die Lane gewonnen hat - ausser durch die Dummheit der Gegner, aber dann gehst du mit jedem Champ 10-0.


Match History
Udyr-Spieler und 05:00-Ragequitter in einem Spiel. GREAT.  Scheiss nutzloses Dreckspack.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. September 2014)

Also business as usual


----------



## Teutonnen (11. September 2014)

So ziemlich.


----------



## hupschtupf (11. September 2014)

Gnar ist nicht so schlecht wie viele sagen, er ist halt ein Lane-Bully. Man kann ihn halt einfach campen und er wird useless (genau das ist das Problem atm).


----------



## ParaD0x1 (11. September 2014)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist Gnar recht useless auf Top im Early-Game
Später eventuell wenn er Tanky geht, aber ansonsten .. Jungler hochschicken mit Ping und schwups, tot iser


----------



## marvinj (11. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Udyr-Spieler und 05:00-Ragequitter in einem Spiel. GREAT.  Scheiss nutzloses Dreckspack.


 
Und genau deshalb sollte man immer im Team spielen und TS/skype anhaben 

Denn das passiert andauernd


----------



## hupschtupf (11. September 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb sollte man immer im Team spielen und TS/skype anhaben
> 
> Denn das passiert andauernd



Wenn man Spaß haben will ist das vielleicht richtig, wenn man aber besser werden will im Spiel dann sollte man einfach nur Solo Q spammen.


----------



## marvinj (11. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Wenn man Spaß haben will ist das vielleicht richtig, wenn man aber besser werden will im Spiel dann sollte man einfach nur Solo Q spammen.


 Oder seine Zeit anderweitig verbingen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (11. September 2014)

Frage, was bedeutet Solo Q?


----------



## hupschtupf (11. September 2014)

Solo Q = alleine ranked spielen


----------



## meik19081999 (11. September 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Frage, was bedeutet Solo Q?


Du weißt doch sicher schon, dass du ab Level 30 Ranked spielen kannst, oder?

Und beim Ranked, gibt es danm zwei artem von Queues, zu deutsch "Warteschlangen".

Einmal Solo Q (Q als Abkürzung für Queue)(spielst du alleine)

Und einmal Duo Q (spielst du mit einem freund)


----------



## ParaD0x1 (11. September 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Du weißt doch sicher schon, dass du ab Level 30 Ranked spielen kannst, oder?
> 
> Und beim Ranked, gibt es danm zwei artem von Queues, zu deutsch "Warteschlangen".
> 
> ...


 
Ja klar weiß ich das, hätte aber halt eher gedacht das man Solo Ranked oder sowas schreibt und nicht Q für Queues ^^


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2014)

Ich hatte immer gedacht, Solo Q spielen bedeutet, man nutzt nur die Ability die auf der Q-Taste liegt.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. September 2014)

Neee das sind master yi mains.


----------



## hupschtupf (11. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Neee das sind master yi mains.


 
RIP Ap-Yi, my love


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Neee das sind master yi mains.



Rofl! :0)


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2014)

uuuuund Doppelpost...

Als Varus gehts auch ganz gut! Vier ordentliche Spiele hintereinander gewonnen! 

Und das letzte Spiel dann auch noch 4vs5, da unser dabbischer Jungler von Anfang an AFK war.


----------



## meik19081999 (11. September 2014)

Varus ist sehr stark, war mal mein Main, aber wenn du keinen gescheiten Support findest der mit Varus zusammen passt wirds halt eklig.

War mal mein main  hat echt spaß gemacht als ich mich auf bronze gecarried hab mit ihm.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. September 2014)

Varus ist einer der Champs, die Tristana schlagen können. Wenn denn die Ult trifft.


----------



## hupschtupf (11. September 2014)

WIe kann man eigentlich 0-10 in den Placements gehn ? Ich versuchs grad mit meinem 5. Account, ich troll eingetlich nur und versuch einfach nur schlecht zu spielen. Bin aber atm trotzdem 3-1, das suckt ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (11. September 2014)

einfach bissl flamen, dann werden alle sauer und fangen an, sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen, statt zu spielen^^

Unicorns of Love spielen in der LCS. Haben Millenium rausgekegelt. 


Grad einen genialen Thresh in der Lane gehabt. Der Typ hatte es einfach drauf. 
http://matchhistory.euw.leagueoflegends.com/en/#match-details/EUW1/1681740180/35279643

Dafür hab ich das Farmen komplett verkackt. Nur 6.4 cs pro Minute, also im Prinzip jedes Zweite verpasst.


----------



## torkol (12. September 2014)

Findet ihr Thresh mit Relic oder mit dem Amulett besser?Ich baue ihn immer mit relic für den kleinen heal und weil man ein schild hat und tankier ist.


----------



## Kinguin (12. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> RIP Ap-Yi, my love



Der Ap yi ging mir herbe auf den Zeiger ^^ bin froh,dass der tot ist

Ne frage ich versuche grade Gangplank zu spielen - wie würdet ihr in builden?
Tanky ad oder lieber Hyper Carry mäßig (sprich squishy,halt mit Crit,Sustain und viel DMG - mit Yi,Tryn und Fiora klappt das ja je nach Game)?


----------



## torkol (12. September 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Der Ap yi ging mir herbe auf den Zeiger ^^ bin froh,dass der tot ist
> 
> Ne frage ich versuche grade Gangplank zu spielen - wie würdet ihr in builden?
> Tanky ad oder lieber Hyper Carry mäßig (sprich squishy,halt mit Crit,Sustain und viel DMG - mit Yi,Tryn und Fiora klappt das ja je nach Game)?


 
Ich würde es Situationsbedingt machen, d.h wenn ihr genügend tanka habt, dann Hyper Carry, sonst eher Tanky ad


----------



## hupschtupf (12. September 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Der Ap yi ging mir herbe auf den Zeiger ^^ bin froh,dass der tot ist
> 
> Ne frage ich versuche grade Gangplank zu spielen - wie würdet ihr in builden?
> Tanky ad oder lieber Hyper Carry mäßig (sprich squishy,halt mit Crit,Sustain und viel DMG - mit Yi,Tryn und Fiora klappt das ja je nach Game)?



Was für ne elo? Auf Bronze-Gold kannst ihn eigentlich immer auf DMG bauen imo


----------



## Kinguin (12. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Was für ne elo? Auf Bronze-Gold kannst ihn eigentlich immer auf DMG bauen imo



Spiele kein Ranked bzw wollte eig mit paar Premade Kumpeln anfangen,aber irgendwie probiert jeder noch rum ^^
Also welche Lane im liegt,welcher Champ usw 
allerdings ist jeder von uns an bestimmte Zeiten gebunden mit Studium,Trainung,Arbeiten und daher kommen wir unter Woche nicht so oft dazu

Ich denke mir ein Adc Gp mit Statik,IE,Cd Boots,Trinity,BotRK und Guardian Angel macht aufjedenfall gut Schaden,kippt aber zu schnell eben bei gutem Fokus
Ein Tanky GP wäre da schon besser,nur hat dieser eben weniger DPS
zudem bin ich mir bei der Itemwahl etwas unsicher,trinity statt gauntlet? Hydra statt BotRK ? Statik oder Shadow Dancer? Atmas+Warmorgs? Sowas halt ^^


----------



## hupschtupf (12. September 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Spiele kein Ranked bzw wollte eig mit paar Premade Kumpeln anfangen,aber irgendwie probiert jeder noch rum ^^
> Also welche Lane im liegt,welcher Champ usw
> allerdings ist jeder von uns an bestimmte Zeiten gebunden mit Studium,Trainung,Arbeiten und daher kommen wir unter Woche nicht so oft dazu
> 
> ...



Und genau das ist es, bei gutem Focus, deshalb war auch die Frage welche elo. 

Wenns "nur" Normal-Games sind, dann kannste entweder immer switchen wenn du mal Bock auf Tank hast (sonst würd ich einfach immer DMG gehn macht deutlich mehr Spaß^^)


----------



## Kinguin (12. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es, bei gutem Focus, deshalb war auch die Frage welche elo.
> 
> Wenns "nur" Normal-Games sind, dann kannste entweder immer switchen wenn du mal Bock auf Tank hast (sonst würd ich einfach immer DMG gehn macht deutlich mehr Spaß^^)



Stimmt schon,ist immer witzig wenn man mit GPs Q einen Carry one shottet bzw auf low life runterhaut 
Ja es ging mir eher darum,welches itembuild einfach effektiver ist ^^ bzw welche items must have sind und welche nicht - in Bezug auf rankeds aber (silber war in s2,war aber eher spass mäßig mal so 20 rankeds gezockt)
in Normalgames klappt ja vieles xd


----------



## killer196 (12. September 2014)

Zitat: gankplank ist und war, völlig egal wie man ihn baut, useless.


----------



## torkol (12. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Zitat: gankplank ist und war, völlig egal wie man ihn baut, useless.


 
Finde ich nicht.Kein Champ ist useless.Er hat auch nicht danach gefragt, ob er der beste Champ ist.


----------



## hupschtupf (12. September 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.Kein Champ ist useless.Er hat auch nicht danach gefragt, ob er der beste Champ ist.


 
Da hast du Recht kein einziger Champ ist useless, man kann mit jedem Champ min. Diamond kommen bzw. Challanger, wenn man ihn genug spielt und sich selber verbessert.


----------



## killer196 (12. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht kein einziger Champ ist useless, man kann mit jedem Champ min. Diamond kommen bzw. Challanger, wenn man ihn genug spielt und sich selber verbessert.



Is auch net meine meinung gewesen. Desshalb ja: zitat. 
Das passende video reich ich nach.


----------



## Franzl (12. September 2014)

Wurde letztens von ner vi im jungle vernascht. Mit 2 jungleritems konnte sie permanent den drag solo machen. Später botrk und tanky. 
Ich muss sagen is mal was ganz neues. Habs paar games ausprobiert mit w maxen und direkt drag bei ca. 6.30~7min.

Mein Fazit: kann man durchaus spielen, schneller clear, gute dragon kontrolle, der feral flare scale ab 15~18min ist nicht zu verachten.
Dafür ist man lange sehr squishy, leichter zu kiten wegen längerem q cd und gefühlt hatte ich weniger pressure auf den lanes.

Was meint ihr so?

Sorry für mein denglisch.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. September 2014)

Ich hab Vi ehrlich gesagt nie auf FF gespielt sondern immer SotEL -> Tankitems. Wenn's richtig gut läuft, schieb ich auch mal Gauntlet oder Triforce dazwischen, aber Vi macht auch so schon genug Schaden.


----------



## Yellowbear (12. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> WIe kann man eigentlich 0-10 in den Placements gehn ? Ich versuchs grad mit meinem 5. Account, ich troll eingetlich nur und versuch einfach nur schlecht zu spielen. Bin aber atm trotzdem 3-1, das suckt ^^


 
Ich hoffe dir ist klar, dass du bist, was man als Abschaum in LoL bezeichnen würde... Anderen absichtlich die Placements versauen, sonst gehts noch .


----------



## Teutonnen (12. September 2014)

^Aber wenn Smurfs welche die eigenen Placements/Promo carrien, hat man natürlich nichts dagegen, ne? 


Es ist eigentlich egal, wo du eingestuft wirst. Irgenndwann wirst du immer deine ungefähre Elo erreichen. Dauert halt manchmal einige 100 Spiele.


----------



## hupschtupf (12. September 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dir ist klar, dass du bist, was man als Abschaum in LoL bezeichnen würde... Anderen absichtlich die Placements versauen, sonst gehts noch .


 
habs versucht, aber hat trotzdem nicht geklappt ( 9-1, also komm mal runter hier mit Abschaum)


----------



## Franzl (12. September 2014)

Kann man hier mal die standard lol community Einstellung sein lassen bitte? Nur geflame oder geheule wenn man verliert... 

Hat jmd. noch jmd. Interessante builds für'n jungle bzw. Champ Vorschläge? (Platin)

Habe schon karthus jungle probiert aber iwie werde ich damit nicht recht warm.

Hab bei nightblue letztens akali jungle gesehen. Hart troll m.M.n. aber ab 6 und sobald man das gunblade hat scheint es zu funktionieren. Was haltet ihr davon?

Als Main jungle hängen mir die Standard meta picks panth/j4/wu/vi/kha iwie zum hals raus :X


----------



## mrtvu (12. September 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Kann man hier mal die standard lol community Einstellung sein lassen bitte? Nur geflame oder geheule wenn man verliert...
> 
> Hat jmd. noch jmd. Interessante builds für'n jungle bzw. Champ Vorschläge? (Platin)
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe noch weitere unusual junglers: teemo, blitzcrank, darius, fizz, kayle

aber meine jungler mains sind xin zhao und sejuani.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. September 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Hat jmd. noch jmd. Interessante builds für'n jungle bzw. Champ Vorschläge? (Platin)


 
Ich mach in letzter Zeit gerne Gragas Jungle, und der wurde diese Woche sogar in der Relagation gespielt!
Udyr wär noch so ein Ding, als Tiger ist der early einfach ein Biest, hat aber schwache Gapcloser. Dann gäbs als Klassiker noch Lee, den eben genannten Xin oder Cho (der mit dem Ancient Golem hervorragend harmoniert, allerdings hat er immer noch das Problem mit dem Knock up).


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2014)

Was ist mit Maokai? Ich hab da schon echt gute Jungler gesehen...


----------



## Franzl (12. September 2014)

Gragas jungle hab ich probiert aber fand ich iwie net so geil, ähnlich wie karthus.

Kayle/ww hingegen fand ich sehr gut. Aber das early/die ganks sind sooooo schwach. 

Xin find ich ganz nice. Keine ahnung warun ich den nie spiel. Lee hingegen find ich schon zu ausgelutscht irgendwie. Nicht das ich den oft gespielt hab, aber das "zusehen" reicht mir mehr als genug.

Maokai find ich nach wie vor einen starken jungler mut sota roa und full tank.

Taugt fizz jungle was?

Was meinst du denn mit knock up Problem hans?


----------



## Betschi (12. September 2014)

Rammus, der einzige Jungler den ich spiele


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. September 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit knock up Problem hans?


 
Naja, das Ding hat so eine ewige Cast Zeit...


----------



## hupschtupf (12. September 2014)

Fizz jungle ist ganz gut ja. Fand allerdings so wie Kikis ihn gespielt ziemlich kacke das erste Game als ad Fizz (ist zum trollen und Spaß haben dennoch cool). Ap-Fizz ganz normal ist schon ziemlich stark, aber das hat Fizz ja so an sich (und man kann halt einfach geile plays mit ihm machen)


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (13. September 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Gragas jungle hab ich probiert aber fand ich iwie net so geil, ähnlich wie karthus.
> 
> Kayle/ww hingegen fand ich sehr gut. Aber das early/die ganks sind sooooo schwach.
> 
> ...



Versuch einmal Ziggs Jungle, du wirst überrascht sein, was der kleine alles kann  (Gold 1)


----------



## Kinguin (13. September 2014)

ChoGath Mid ist nen wahrhafter Alptraum  
Nur gegen sowas wie Xerath hab ich Probleme,sonst gings recht gut immer


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. September 2014)

Ich hab jetzt angefangen THRESH zu Spielen.  Ich fange jetzt langsam an mit Champs die mehr Skill brauchen.


----------



## Phantom17 (13. September 2014)

Ja ChoGath ist mid echt ein Alptraum. Mein main ist fizz und gegen ChoGath bekomme ich regelmäßig Schwierigkeiten. 

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wann Azir endlich freigegeben wird? Ich freue mich so auf diesen Champ und kann es nicht mehr abwarten


----------



## Klarostorix (13. September 2014)

Betschi schrieb:


> Rammus, der einzige Jungler den ich spiele


Endlich mal jemand mit Stil


----------



## torkol (13. September 2014)

Heute mit 8-2 Placements Gold IV geworden  .


----------



## Leckrer (13. September 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt angefangen THRESH zu Spielen.  Ich fange jetzt langsam an mit Champs die mehr Skill brauchen.



Ich würde es lassen, der Champ ist immo bestenfalls "balanced". Also wenn du solo q spielst ungeeignet. Für normals sicher trotzdem zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. September 2014)

Wen würdest du denn für die SoloQ empfehlen? Nami? Lulu? Zyra? Blitz? Ali? Janna?
Morgana ist leider meistens gebannt.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. September 2014)

SoloQ-Support würde ich generell nicht empfehlen. Dann eher Jungle oder eine der Solo-Lanes, da lässt sich leichter carrien.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. September 2014)

Für mich isses so:
Mid > ADC > Jungle > Support > Top

Was Mainchamps angeht:
Mid -> Ahri, Xerath, Zed
ADC -> Tris, Jinx, Twitch, Caitlyn
Jungle -> J4, Vi
Supp -> Morgana (die ist meist firstpick oder ban), Nami, Thresh.
Top -> Jayce, J4


----------



## mrtvu (14. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> SoloQ-Support würde ich generell nicht empfehlen. Dann eher Jungle oder eine der Solo-Lanes, da lässt sich leichter carrien.


 
Da stimme ich zu! Wenn Support gewähnt und gold per second items gewählt hat und den adc farmen läßt kommt man zu kurz. Das Spiel ist dann verloren weil man als supporter zu weit hinten mit dem Gold und Level bleibt.


----------



## torkol (14. September 2014)

Hey, ich wollte fragen wie das mit dem absteigen ist.Ich bin derzeit Gold IV 0 LP (durch Placements).Wenn ich jetzt 1 Spiek verliere, steige ich dann sofort ab oder wie ist das?


----------



## meik19081999 (14. September 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte fragen wie das mit dem absteigen ist.Ich bin derzeit Gold IV 0 LP (durch Placements).Wenn ich jetzt 1 Spiek verliere, steige ich dann sofort ab oder wie ist das?


Warscheinlich nicht, aber nach 2-3 loses solltest du dan absteigen, hängt aber auch davon ab wie dein MMR momentan ist.
Wenn dein mmr niedriger ist als deine division verlierst du normalerweise pro spiel mehr punlte als du gewinnst. 

Mach dir erstmal keine sorgen ums absteigen, da bei gold 5, dann eh schluss mit absteigen ist.

Ps: Glückwunsch zu gold 4


----------



## Xcravier (14. September 2014)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man seit Season 4 sogar von Gold 5 absteigen. Dafür muss aber die mmr von einem Silber 5 oder niedriger sein


----------



## meik19081999 (14. September 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann man seit Season 4 sogar von Gold 5 absteigen. Dafür muss aber die mmr von einem Silber 5 oder niedriger sein


Ja, dass stimmt. Aber davor wird man gewarnt soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen hab.


----------



## Xcravier (14. September 2014)

Ich bekomme immer nur Warnungen, dass ich zu oft reported werde


----------



## meik19081999 (14. September 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer nur Warnungen, dass ich zu oft reported werde


Haha, hab so ne warnung auch schon 3-4 mal bekommen aber noch nichtmal für ne std oder so gebannt


----------



## hupschtupf (14. September 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ja, dass stimmt. Aber davor wird man gewarnt soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen hab.


 
Man bekommt keine Warnung, da steigt man einfach nur ab. Normal ist es so (obv je nachdem wie gut deine mmr ist), wenn du 2-3 auf 0 Punkte zurückgehst steigste beim nächsten loss ab.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. September 2014)

Hab noch nie ne Warnung erhalten... Was ich für mich festgestellt habe: Ich komme mit squishy Champions nicht wirklich gut zurecht, weshalb ich quasi nicht adc spiele. Mir liegt die eher Assist-lastige Tank-Rolle mehr. Deshalb spiele ich eigentlich nur:
Top: Nasus, Renekton 
Jungle: Rammus
Mid: Galio 
Support: Leona


----------



## Xcravier (14. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Man bekommt keine Warnung, da steigt man einfach nur ab. Normal ist es so (obv je nachdem wie gut deine mmr ist), wenn du 2-3 auf 0 Punkte zurückgehst steigste beim nächsten loss ab.



Er meinte, wenn man von Gold 5 auf Silber absteigt 

Ich rushe im Moment ein bisschen Gold durch, seit ich mal wieder angefangen habe in rankeds serious zu spielen 
Bin jetzt innerhalb von ein paar Tagen von Gold 5 auf Gold 2 60Lp gekommen.
Was ich aber mal wieder festgestellt habe, dass man von rankeds richtig schlechte Laune bekommen kann, wenn man ernst spielt, das ist echt nicht schön


----------



## Teutonnen (14. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Man bekommt keine Warnung, da steigt man einfach nur ab. Normal ist es so (obv je nachdem wie gut deine mmr ist), wenn du 2-3 auf 0 Punkte zurückgehst steigste beim nächsten loss ab.


 
Du bist Gold 4 mit 0 LP - wenn du jetzt verlierst, zählt das Spiel im Hintergrund deine LP weiter. Wenn du auf das Niveau von Gold 5 0 LP kommst, steigst du nach Gold 5 ab. Effektiv heisst das, du hast etwa 4-5 Spiele "Raum".

Um von Gold 5 dann nach Silber 1 abzusteigen, muss deine MMR auf das Niveau von Silber 5 fallen. Ausserdem hast du als neu aufgestiegener Gold 5 einen Abstiegsschutz von zehn Spielen, d.h. du kannst in deinen ersten ehn Spielen 0/10 gehen und bleibst trotzdem in Gold.


----------



## nulchking (14. September 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu! Wenn Support gewähnt und gold per second items gewählt hat und den adc farmen läßt kommt man zu kurz. Das Spiel ist dann verloren weil man als supporter zu weit hinten mit dem Gold und Level bleibt.



Öhhhhhhm nein. Selbst ein Support kann einen entscheidenen Einfluss auf das Spiel haben ganz ohne Items.
Ein guter Threshhool oder eine gute Nami Bubble und man kann im Endeffekt den Teamfight carrien..


----------



## Teutonnen (14. September 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Öhhhhhhm nein. Selbst ein Support kann einen entscheidenen Einfluss auf das Spiel haben ganz ohne Items.



In Teams mit brauchbaren Spielern und guter Koordination ja. In Silber... Ne. Da machste den perfekten Hook und der adc rafft's nicht mal bzw. geht erst rein, wenn das CC schon abgelaufen ist und frisst dann 1/2 HP, um eine aa rauszuhauen. Dann kommt ein "omg noob support why no help useless retard".


----------



## Yellowbear (14. September 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte fragen wie das mit dem absteigen ist.Ich bin derzeit Gold IV 0 LP (durch Placements).Wenn ich jetzt 1 Spiek verliere, steige ich dann sofort ab oder wie ist das?


 


meik19081999 schrieb:


> Warscheinlich nicht, aber nach 2-3 loses solltest du dan absteigen, hängt aber auch davon ab wie dein MMR momentan ist.


Nein. Nach den absolvierten Placement-Matches erhält man 10 Spiele Immunität, in denen man nicht direkt wieder absteigen kann: Quelle (Promotion and Series -> How does shielding work?)



> Temporary shields will stop players from dropping into a lower tier  immediately after promotion. You will be shielded from demotion for the  next 3 games if you advance a division. If you advance a tier, you will  be shielded for 10 games. Furthermore, if you are in danger of being  demoted to a lower tier, you will receive a warning in your summoner  profile.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. September 2014)

@ Leckrer

RANKED spiele ich nie solo. Immer mit einem Mate, im Idealfall Bot Support und er ADC oder ich eben Mid oder Top.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. September 2014)

Was haben die Leute immer für ein Problem mit Zed und Ahri? Bin deswegen heute nur zugeflamed worden (freelo noob, fotmfag usw...). 

Natürlich sind das starke Snowballer, aber warum sollte ich nen Galio spielen, wenn die meisten Spiele sowieso mit 40+ Kills enden? Doch net mein Problem, wenn die Gegner meinen, gegen jayce/zed/twitch braucht man kein exhaust...


----------



## sinthor4s (15. September 2014)

Ich hab noch in letzter Zeit nie jemanden wegen Zed oder Ahri flamen sehen.
Ich denke Galio würde in Soloqueue durchschnittlich mehr Leuten Bauchschmerzen bereiten


----------



## Teutonnen (15. September 2014)

Vllt wegen der Eo - bin nur Silber 4^^


----------



## Laudian (16. September 2014)

Hat jemand von den unteren Silber / Bronzestufen Lust mal mit mir Duoqueue zu spielen ?

Ich bin zur Zeit in der Promo von Silber 1 zu Gold 5 (Das zweite mal, bin im Urlaub leider wieder abgestuft worden wegen Inaktivität...), und ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr.

Ich spiele im Teamranked auf Gold 5 im Prinzip nurnoch gegen (und mit) höheren Platin und Diamond Spielern, habe dort jede Menge Spaß, und nach 73 spielen im Soloranked habe ich einfach einfach keinen Bock mehr dass JEDES Spiel dadurch entschieden wird, dass irgendjemand feedet oder leavt.

Wir könnten uns dann ja gegenseitig aus der Elo-Hell rausziehen


----------



## Teutonnen (16. September 2014)

Wenn du Lust hast gern - bin wieder in der s3-Promo. 

War mal s2 90lp, dann irgendwann die Schnauze komplett voll gehabt und ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr gespielt - s4 0lp 

Champpool ein paar Seiten weiter hinten schon mal gepostet. Mainchamp Ahri.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. September 2014)

So, morgen beginnt die LoL-WM! Diesmal find ich es extrem schwer, irgend eine Voraussage zu machen. Korea gibt sich stark wie immer, NA ist letztes Jahr extrem gewachsen und Europa hat min FNC und ALL auch ein paar heiße Eisen im Feuer. China hab ich nicht so sehr verfolgt, aber am rohen Talent mangelt es da nicht.
In der Gruppe A müsste es recht eindeutig sein, mit Samsung White und Edward Gaming sind eines der konsitentesten koreanischen Teams der letzten Jahre (lustigerweise war die einzige "schlechte" Phase letzte WM) und die dominante Kraft in China dieses Jahr in einer Gruppe, da müsste der Ausgang recht offensichtlich sein. AHQ und Dark Passage seh ich nicht als so stark an, als das sie es mit ihnen aufnehmen können.
Gruppe B wird schon härter, da mit TSM, Royal Club, SK und TPA viele gute Teams drin sind. Dennoch würd ich da die Plätze bei TSM (die von Koreanischen Teams sehr gehyped werden) und Royal Club sehen. SK hat Probleme, da sie auf Svenskeren 3 Spiele verzichten müssen und TPA kann zwar überraschen, aber extrem in beide Richtungen.
Gruppe C und D werden absoltue Schlachtfeste, da sich überall hochkarätige Teams rumtreiben, die in etwa gleich stark sein müssten. Samsung Blue und ein Najin Sword mit Qualifier-Form wären da die einzigen eher herausragenden Teams, Kabum seh ich schon was abgeschlagen. kA wer sich da durchsetzen kann, die Tagesform wird da extremst entscheident sein.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. September 2014)

Uhm...ne. Die beginnen erst morgen. Heute ist nur die Preview-Show.

Morgen dann fängt die Gruppe A an.


----------



## killer196 (17. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Uhm...ne. Die beginnen erst morgen. Heute ist nur die Preview-Show.
> 
> Morgen dann fängt die Gruppe A an.



Hat er doch geschrieben das es morgen los geht. 1ster satz


----------



## Teutonnen (17. September 2014)

Oooooh crap. 

Teutonnen, lrn2reed.


----------



## torkol (17. September 2014)

Das Blöde sind die Zeiten.Habe morgen auch nich bis 3 Schule.Tja, muss ich wohl auf Twitch nachschauen.


----------



## dnz (18. September 2014)

Kann es sein, dass das Relic-Shield auf Thresh buggt? Bei mir werden (relativ oft) Minions einfach nicht executet. Bei Leona läuft's da beispielsweise einwandfrei. Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Zureh (18. September 2014)

dnz schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Relic-Shield auf Thresh buggt? Bei mir werden (relativ oft) Minions einfach nicht executet. Bei Leona läuft's da beispielsweise einwandfrei. Weiß da jemand was?


 
Habe jetzt zwar schon lange nicht mehr gespielt, aber der 1-Hit-Kill vom Relic-Shield bei Low-HP Minions ging nur für Melee-AAs. Threshs AA ist ranged. Der Effekt (Heal und Gold für den ADC) ist zwar auch bei ranged AAs, aber nichtg der 1-Hit


----------



## dnz (18. September 2014)

Ah, OK. Das ist ja mal richtig dämlich gelöst ^^


----------



## killer196 (18. September 2014)

Doch das 1hit geht auch auf thresh, nur musst du genauso nah ran wie z.b. mit leo.


----------



## dnz (18. September 2014)

Ahh, das macht dann schon wieder mehr Sinn. Jetzt weiß ich bescheid, Danke.


----------



## nulchking (18. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Doch das 1hit geht auch auf thresh, nur musst du genauso nah ran wie z.b. mit leo.


 
Nein falsch du musst im Endeffekt die Minions lasthitten, was mit Thresh relativ einfach ist durch die E passive


----------



## killer196 (18. September 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Nein falsch du musst im Endeffekt die Minions lasthitten, was mit Thresh relativ einfach ist durch die E passive



Nein falsch?

Das ist meine erfahrung aus 500 thresh games. Also nix falsch.


----------



## nulchking (18. September 2014)

Klar machst du dann wenn du direkt davor stehst meele hits natürlich ist ja bei ADCs auch so....


----------



## Jahai (18. September 2014)

Threshs autoattacks zählen definitiv nicht als melee hits. Ganz einfach zu testen in nem custom game: Runaans proct, Hydra/Tiamat dagegen nicht. 

Edit: vorher stand hier Müll..


----------



## killer196 (18. September 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Klar machst du dann wenn du direkt davor stehst meele hits natürlich ist ja bei ADCs auch so....



Darum gehts nicht. Es sollte nicht gehen da hast du recht. Aber teste es mal.


----------



## Zureh (18. September 2014)

dnz schrieb:


> Ah, OK. Das ist ja mal richtig dämlich gelöst ^^


 
Das hat mehr etwas mit Balancing als mit einer dämlichen Lösung zu tun


----------



## Franzl (18. September 2014)

Das wäre richtig op wenn man mit annie/zyra mit relic so last hitten könnte


----------



## dnz (18. September 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Das hat mehr etwas mit Balancing als mit einer dämlichen Lösung zu tun


 
Das mit dem dämlich bezog sich auf meinen geht-nicht-Wissensstand. Wenn das Item seine Stacks procct wenn ich nah dran steh, dann ist das natürlich weniger dämlich, sondern tatsächlich balanced.


----------



## Yellowbear (18. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Doch das 1hit geht auch auf thresh, nur musst du genauso nah ran wie z.b. mit leo.


 
Hm, das wäre mir neu. Muss ich später mal probieren. Mir war bisher nur bekannt, dass Thresh mit Relics aufgrund des Flay-Passivs gespielt wird, der voll aufgeladen ja ähnlich viel Schaden wie der Execute macht.

Nachtrag: Dachte mir schon, das ist totaler Schmarrn  Der Execute-Passiv von Relics funktioniert bei Thresh einfach nicht (egal wie weit weg man steht). Der Heal etc. funktioniert natürlich schon, aber das ist ja bei jedem Champion so.


----------



## killer196 (19. September 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Hm, das wäre mir neu. Muss ich später mal probieren. Mir war bisher nur bekannt, dass Thresh mit Relics aufgrund des Flay-Passivs gespielt wird, der voll aufgeladen ja ähnlich viel Schaden wie der Execute macht.
> 
> Nachtrag: Dachte mir schon, das ist totaler Schmarrn  Der Execute-Passiv von Relics funktioniert bei Thresh einfach nicht (egal wie weit weg man steht). Der Heal etc. funktioniert natürlich schon, aber das ist ja bei jedem Champion so.



Dann hab ich n game bug den ihr nicht habt. Ich sollte LoL mal neu installieren o.o


----------



## Yellowbear (19. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich n game bug den ihr nicht habt. Ich sollte LoL mal neu installieren o.o


Bloß nicht, ist doch das Beste was dir als Thresh-Spieler passieren kann


----------



## Elvantoro (19. September 2014)

Habt ihr Bock mal zusammen zu zocken ? 

Meine Jungs haben derzeit leider keine Zeit mehr oder zocken zu unmöglichen Zeiten.

Ich bin zwischen 15:00 bis 16:00  oder 19:00 - 21:00 Uhr am start.

Am liebsten im Jungel mit Nocturne und Kha'zix oder Top mit Gnar

Schreibt mich einfach an. 

Nick: Todeskrass


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2014)

Bei der 19-21 Uhr Session wäre ich dabei, heiße ingame auch Laudian 

Ich spiele üblicherweise ADC.

Einen TS für die Runde kann ich auch stellen, erreichbar unter Laudian.de ^^


----------



## marvinj (19. September 2014)

Moin, bin zwischendurch auch mal aktiv, würde mich freuen auch mitzuzocken, da SoloQ nix spaßmacht, deswegen auch nicht ranked diese Season, bisher, war vorher Silber 3 oder so 
Bin auf jeden Fall ein guter Spieler, spiele vorzugsweise Top, kann auch alles andre Machen, außer Support 
Ne PN wäre gut
Gruß
marvinj


----------



## Yellowbear (19. September 2014)

Kennt jemand einen guten Youtube-Channel eines High-Elo-Spielers, der eingeschicktes Gameplay analysiert und Tipps gibt? Ich bin mit nem Kumpel auf der Botlane auf einem gefühlten Skill-Plateau angekommen und wir möchten uns verbessern.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. September 2014)

Stell es doch einfach hier rein und schau, was wir hier damit machen!


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2014)

Was ist denn ein Skill Plateau ? ^^


----------



## Yellowbear (19. September 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Skill Plateau ? ^^


 
Naja, man hat das Gefühl sich nicht zu verbessern, gegen niedriger gerankte Gegner zu gewinnen und gegen höhere zu verlieren, ohne genau zu wissen, was man falsch gemacht hat^^.
Werde die nächsten Tage mal sehen, ob wir eines dieser Spiele hinbekommen, in denen wir nicht wissen, was wir machen sollen


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2014)

Hmm, es ist inzwischen 20 Uhr, keiner ist im Teamspeak und den Nick Todeskrass gibts bei LoL auch nicht ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (20. September 2014)

SK wird in der Gruppe ja ganz schön zerrissen.


----------



## Xcravier (20. September 2014)

Ich bin endlich Platin


----------



## Teutonnen (20. September 2014)

Glückwunsch! Ich derp immer noch auf Silber IV, bin in letzter Zeit halt auf csgo umgeschwenkt...


----------



## nulchking (20. September 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen guten Youtube-Channel eines High-Elo-Spielers, der eingeschicktes Gameplay analysiert und Tipps gibt? Ich bin mit nem Kumpel auf der Botlane auf einem gefühlten Skill-Plateau angekommen und wir möchten uns verbessern.


 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWIfnDrWU_Cvc1a8qZribhA

Ist zwar auf Englisch aber ich schaus ab und zu mal


----------



## hupschtupf (20. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> SK wird in der Gruppe ja ganz schön zerrissen.


 
Naja ihr Jungler war halt die ersten 3 Games gesperrt. Sonst würde es vielleicht anders aussehn.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Naja ihr Jungler war halt die ersten 3 Games gesperrt.



Der typ ist selber Schuld. Laut diversen Screens hat er sich auf dem Server wieder mal verhalten wie der letzte Vollidiot und sich über Spieler lustig gemacht, die ihn bewundern, weil er eben ein Professioneller ist.

Imo bin ich erstaunt, dass er keinen Perma kassiert hat - war ja bei Weitem nicht das erste Mal bei Svenskeren...


----------



## nulchking (20. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Der typ ist selber Schuld. Laut diversen Screens hat er sich auf dem Server wieder mal verhalten wie der letzte Vollidiot und sich über Spieler lustig gemacht, die ihn bewundern, weil er eben ein Professioneller ist.
> 
> Imo bin ich erstaunt, dass er keinen Perma kassiert hat - war ja bei Weitem nicht das erste Mal bei Svenskeren...


 
Naja er wird aber höchst wahrscheinlich bei SK rausfliegen,, man sah ja in dem Game gegen TPA das etwas Potential vorhanden wäre.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. September 2014)

Naja, die müssten erstmal einen Ersatz finden. Gillius, der Ersatz be der WM ist ja in der LCS bei Unicorns of Love (ja, die heißen wirklich so ) also müsste man irgendwo mal scouten, vielleicht nach dem Turnier um die "neuen" LCS-Plätze.


----------



## nulchking (20. September 2014)

Gibt bestimmt 1-2 gute Freeagents, vielleicht sogar nen Korea Import


----------



## Teutonnen (20. September 2014)

Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt. Wildcards sind immer interessant.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. September 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Gibt bestimmt 1-2 gute Freeagents, vielleicht sogar nen Korea Import


 
Als ob EU irgendwas importieren würde, das weiter als Moskau entfernt ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. September 2014)

Die können ja den von Millenium abwerben.


----------



## Laudian (20. September 2014)

Ich verstehe die Soloqueue einfach nicht.

Ich und mein random Supporter haben die Botlane nach wenigen Minuten hart dominiert (5/1). Dann schlägt ein Gang auf der Toplane fehl, Lee Sin stirbt gegen Kha'Zix welcher mit gefühlten 2 HP rauskommt. Daraufhin bricht unser Aatrox (selber nur 2-3%) seinen Backport ab und geht nochmal rein, stirbt ebenfalls.

Unsere Midlane ist bis dahin ausgeglichen.

Was macht der Aatrox ? Er schreibt "Lee doesn't deserve to win" und rennt von da an nurnoch in den Midtower rein. Ich hab echt das Gefühl, dass viele Spieler wirklich nicht gewinnen wollen und einfach nur Spaß dran haben, anderen den Abend zu verderben.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. September 2014)

Ich habe im Moment auch eine totale Krise... Absolut null Bock auf LoL. Schon sobald ich eingeloggt bin, frage ich mich, warum ich das Spiel überhaupt gestartet habe und mach's wieder zu.


----------



## Xcravier (21. September 2014)

Krieg ich einen Glückwunsch-Fred, wenn ich diese Season noch Diamond schaffe  ?


----------



## torkol (21. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment auch eine totale Krise... Absolut null Bock auf LoL. Schon sobald ich eingeloggt bin, frage ich mich, warum ich das Spiel überhaupt gestartet habe und mach's wieder zu.


 
Jo, ich kann mittlerweile nur noch normals/rankeds mit nem guten ADC spielen, sonst bekomme ich die Krise.


----------



## nulchking (21. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment auch eine totale Krise... Absolut null Bock auf LoL. Schon sobald ich eingeloggt bin, frage ich mich, warum ich das Spiel überhaupt gestartet habe und mach's wieder zu.



Am besten drei - vier Tage das Spiel gar nicht öffnen/daran denken auch nichts dazu schauen. Hilft mir immer wieder ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (21. September 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> nichts dazu schauen. Hilft mir immer wieder ^^



Mieses Timing mit den Worlds.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. September 2014)

Gruppen A und B sind eh schon so gut wie gelaufen, also bis zum 25. kannste dir frei nehmen!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. September 2014)

Hat jemand von euch auch so High Pings? Ich hab im Ts einen Ping von 21. Und laut Internet Test auch um die 11, nur in LOL hab ich Permanent einen 40-45 Ping. Das ist in meinen Augen viel zu hoch


----------



## Teutonnen (21. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Thresh chill we so much ahead we no need hurry" -> Deshalb auch nach nem Ace die Wraiths farmen gehen, während der Support auf die Türme eindrischt.

Ratet mal, wie das Spiel ausgegangen ist. Und dann ratet mal, wer daran genau Schuld gewesen sein soll.


----------



## Xcravier (21. September 2014)

Das ist der Grund warum ich kein Support mehr in ranked spiele ^^


----------



## nulchking (21. September 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund warum ich kein Support mehr in ranked spiele ^^


 
Ich weiß  nicht was ihr alle gegen Support habt , ich spiele es eigentlich immer wenn ich kann im ranked


----------



## Teutonnen (21. September 2014)

Den Screenshot hast du aber schon gesehen, oder?^^


----------



## nulchking (21. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Den Screenshot hast du aber schon gesehen, oder?^^


 
Am besten einfach gar nichts schreiben, ich mache wenn nur noch calls im chat der rest ist mir vollkommen schnuppe


----------



## Teutonnen (21. September 2014)

Ich hab im ganzen Spiel drei Dinge geschrieben.

"GLHF", das aus dem Screenshot und "gg wp enemy team, strong comeback". Für den Rest gibt es Pings.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch auch so High Pings? Ich hab im Ts einen Ping von 21. Und laut Internet Test auch um die 11, nur in LOL hab ich Permanent einen 40-45 Ping. Das ist in meinen Augen viel zu hoch



Ich hab grundsätzlich nen Ping in LOL von Minimum 60. Darunter komme ich nie.


----------



## Xcravier (22. September 2014)

Früher als ich noch Dsl 6.000 hatte, hatte ich immer ca. 18 Ping, aber seit ich vdsl 50 habe, habe ich immer so 40-60 ping. Unflüssig wird es nach meinem Empfinden erst ab ca. 100 Ping


----------



## Yellowbear (22. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, das willst du jetzt bestimmt nicht hören, aber wenn du direkt vor dem entscheidenden Teamfight nach einer Stunde Spielzeit (offenbar) AFK gehst und dein Team so weit vorne liegt, solltest du dich nicht wundern, wenn ihr verliert und warum dich die anderen beschuldigen. Klar ist die Aussage des Teammates oben ziemlich dämlich, aber dann muss man eben versuchen, sich nicht provozieren zu lassen und alle zu muten. Kenne aber das Gefühl, sich als Support relativ machtlos zu fühlen  Netter Widescreen übrigens


----------



## Teutonnen (22. September 2014)

Nö warum sollte ich das nicht hören wollen? Stimmt ja auch. Ich hab das Spiel absichtlich gethrowt - sowas wie die Teammates haben den Sieg nicht verdient gehabt^^

Hast du Baron replays? Ich schick dir mal das Replay, dann hast du was zu Lachen.


----------



## Xcravier (22. September 2014)

Ich hab mir ein Makro für /mute all erstellt


----------



## nulchking (22. September 2014)

Wow wie nervend es ist wenn alle immer schreiben idc about this game just my smurf i afk und so einen Kram, es sollte schon ne Report Funktion in der Lobby geben xD


----------



## Xcravier (22. September 2014)

Manchmal stimmt es halt auch ^^
Ich habe z.B. vor ein paar Tagen einen Freund von mir von Bronze 2 auf Silber geboostet. Das war richtig lustig, ich hab einfach jedes Spiel gewonnen, außer 2 Spiele in der Promo von Bronze 1 zu Silber 5


----------



## Franzl (23. September 2014)

Immer schön leute in ein elo boosten wo die nicht hingehören


----------



## Zureh (23. September 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Immer schön leute in ein elo boosten wo die nicht hingehören


 
Macht halt zu viel Spaß zu stompen. Und dafür noch Geld bekommen? Warum nicht  Fast jeder, der sich boosten lässt, spielt dann eh nie wieder Ranked (außer nach knapp 4 Wochen man ein Game, um nicht zu dropen), weil sie ja nur die Elo für den Season Reward haben wollen (meine Erfahrung)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. September 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Immer schön leute in ein elo boosten wo die nicht hingehören


 
Bei solchen Sachen bin ich immer sehr sadistisch: Ich bring die in die Promo bis zu dem Punkt, wo sie nur ein Spiel noch gewinnen müssen!


----------



## Teutonnen (23. September 2014)

Match History
Joa läuft. 


EDIT - wenn ihr was zu lachen haben wollt, lest euch mal die Kommentare hier durch:
http://forums.euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1915213&page=4
(einer von den Postern bin ich - ratet mal, welcher^^)


----------



## Klarostorix (23. September 2014)

http://matchhistory.euw.leagueoflegends.com/en/#match-details/EUW1/1694453813/21621495

Ich hatte hart gefallen, aber trotzdem gewonnen. Der Blick auf den Gold-Advantage macht das zu einem Genuss


----------



## Kinguin (23. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Match History
> Joa läuft.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal vermuten SorryMeNoGud xd


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. September 2014)

Wie nervig das ist, ich spiele Kha jungle und sobald irgendeine Lane verliert, bin ich es natürlich schuld... dann heißt es immer 

f*** noob no help, no ganks, report you, never come again. Und was natürlich nicht fehlen darf noob Bronze usw... ich meine am anfang vom jungle bis 20Min hab ich oft mehr Farm als mein ADC selber nur verkacken die oft die Lane wenn ich dann komme und helfe und der Gegner entkommt, F*** noob report usw .... ich mute dann immer alle einfach und ganke gar nicht mehr das ist echt zu krass


----------



## Kinguin (23. September 2014)

Als Jungler ist man ja immer Schuld ,wenn man die eigene Lane verliert - sei es Top,Mid oder eben Bot (manchmal hat man auch Glück und Support und Adc fetzen sich gegenseitig weg )
Dabei ist dann vllt ne Lane zu stark gepushed ,der eigene Teammate wardet nicht und flamt dann wenn der der gegnerische Jungler nen Gank startet 
Naja jede Position kann undankbar ,Jungler ist nach meiner Erfahrung die am häufigsten Geflamte Position


----------



## nulchking (24. September 2014)

Naja aber manchmal ist Kritik am Jungler auch berechtigt, wenn er halt wirklich nur afk farmt und die Lanes keine Pressure von ihm bekommen


----------



## Klarostorix (24. September 2014)

Wenn ich Rammus Jungle Spiele, werde ich quasi nie geflamed...


----------



## Teutonnen (24. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wenn ich Rammus Jungle Spiele, werde ich quasi nie geflamed...


 
Ok.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. September 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Naja aber manchmal ist Kritik am Jungler auch berechtigt, wenn er halt wirklich nur afk farmt und die Lanes keine Pressure von ihm bekommen


 
Klar kritik ist okay und dazu sag ich nichts aber wenn botlane mti Xin und Taric kommt und in ein 2vs3 reinläuft und mir die schuld gibt weiß ich auch nicht. Ich jungle ja erst seit heute kein wunder das ich nicht der über pro sein kann  aber wie gesagt mit dem Farm halte ich ohne Probleme mit meist sogar mehr als mein ADC.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. September 2014)

als Jungler solltest du am besten ein Script mit /mute all haben^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. September 2014)

So aus Bronze bin ich schon mal raus, jetzt mal auf nach Gold <3


----------



## nulchking (24. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> als Jungler solltest du am besten ein Script mit /mute all haben^^


 und als Support, als ADC, als Midlaner, als Toplaner , als Jungler,.....



Am besten nur noch Botgames 1v5 machen


----------



## Zureh (24. September 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Klar kritik ist okay und dazu sag ich nichts aber wenn botlane mti Xin und Taric kommt und in ein 2vs3 reinläuft und mir die schuld gibt weiß ich auch nicht. Ich jungle ja erst seit heute kein wunder das ich nicht der über pro sein kann  aber wie gesagt *mit dem Farm halte ich ohne Probleme mit meist sogar mehr als mein ADC*.


 
Was entweder heißt dass der ADC *extrem schlecht* farmt oder du sehr wenig gankst. Wenn du immer ohne Probleme am meisten Farm hast dann wohl eher Letzteres (Welchen Champ spielst Du denn im Jungle?)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. September 2014)

Das ding ist in der kurzen Zeit wo ich Jungler spiele hat mein Team eigentlich immer seine Lane gewonnen und brauchte mich nicht. ich spiele dabei Kha  Und wenn es nicht gut läuft für mein Team gucke ich immer wo ich gerade Ganken kann laufe runter oder hoch oder in die Mitte helfe für ein kill und gehe dann wieder junglen und so weiter eben


----------



## Teutonnen (24. September 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> (Welchen Champ spielst Du denn im Jungle?)


 
Yi, Udyr...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. September 2014)

Udyr?  ich geh mit Lucian Junglen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. September 2014)

Nimm lieber Ashe Jungle #LCSbigplays!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUQMn8HVdEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klarostorix (24. September 2014)

Holy Moly, das ist ja mal das verrückteste, was ich bisher gesehen hab. Werde meinen Rammus nun auch mal auf der Toplane probieren


----------



## Teutonnen (24. September 2014)

Jungle Ashe inc.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. September 2014)

Morgen werde ich einem Lvl 6 Spieler seinen Namen wegnehmen!

Was ich sonst noch schön finde: Chat restricted Spieler werden keine Ranked-Belohnungen erhalten.
Mir fällt da schon ein ganzer haufen (Ex-)Profis ein, der da wohl leer ausgehen wird. Ocelote, HotshotGG, Nukeduck, Mithy...



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Werde meinen Rammus nun auch mal auf der Toplane probieren


 Okay!


----------



## BlackViper59 (24. September 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich einem Lvl 6 Spieler seinen Namen wegnehmen!
> 
> Was ich sonst noch schön finde: Chat restricted Spieler werden keine Ranked-Belohnungen erhalten.
> Mir fällt da schon ein ganzer haufen (Ex-)Profis ein, der da wohl leer ausgehen wird. Ocelote, HotshotGG, Nukeduck, Mithy...
> ...


 
Und erst die Ranked-Restrictions, da wirds nun bei vielen Steamern nun heißen: Diamond solo Q Normals xD


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. September 2014)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Und erst die Ranked-Restrictions, da wirds nun bei vielen Steamern nun heißen: Diamond solo Q Normals xD


 
Das find ich eher schlecht: Das verschiebt nur die Toxischen Spieler!
Vielleicht fang ich dann mal mit Ranked an, wenn die sich alle in Normals rumtreiben. Letztes Jahr oder so war iwie eine Statistik aufgetaucht, dass doppelt so viele(!) bestrafte Reports in Rankeds als in Normals kommen.
Und die richtig guten Streamer sind ja eh nicht restricted!


----------



## nulchking (25. September 2014)

Ich glaube ich spiele rankeds nur noch Nachts,  die Atmosphäre ist einfach ganu anders. Viel entspannter und wenn man Fehler macht kann man sagen das es an der Müdigkeit liegt


----------



## Zureh (25. September 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich spiele rankeds nur noch Nachts,  die Atmosphäre ist einfach ganu anders. Viel entspannter und wenn man Fehler macht kann man sagen das es an der Müdigkeit liegt


 
Würde mich ja aufregen, wenn ich nen Ranked verliere nur weil irgendein Typ meint, total übermüdet zocken zu müssen


----------



## hupschtupf (25. September 2014)

Wieso muss man überhaupt was sagen, wenn man Fehler macht? Das passiert jedem, die ganze Zeit, es gibt keinen der sagen kann dieses Game habe ich keinen einzigen Fehler gemacht. Manche Leute sollten sich echt weniger Gedanken machen über die anderen und einfach spielen. Es ist sowas von egal was die anderen sagen und wenn man nach dem Spiel sagen kann das und das hab ich falsch gemacht ist doch alles gut gelaufen, denn nur so verbessert man sich.


----------



## nulchking (25. September 2014)

Klar mich juckt es nicht aber bei manchen Kommentatlren fasst man sich nur an den Kopf. Wenn man z.B. nen Trade auf der Botlabe verliert und der Toplaner dann seinen Senf dazu geben muss


----------



## Zureh (25. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Wieso muss man überhaupt was sagen, wenn man Fehler macht? Das passiert jedem, die ganze Zeit, es gibt keinen der sagen kann dieses Game habe ich keinen einzigen Fehler gemacht. Manche Leute sollten sich echt weniger Gedanken machen über die anderen und einfach spielen. Es ist sowas von egal was die anderen sagen und wenn man nach dem Spiel sagen kann das und das hab ich falsch gemacht ist doch alles gut gelaufen, denn nur so verbessert man sich.


 
Genau so sieht es aus. Wichtig ist, dass man selbst seine eigenen Fehler erkennt und daraus lernt. Ich habe mir außerdem irgendwann gedacht "Hey, auch wenn mich die Leute beleidigen, sie zeigen mir doch meine Fehler." Deshalb einfach das beste draus machen: Beleidigungen ausblenden und die Kritik analysieren. Man muss nur versuchen, die natürliche Abwehrreaktion aus dem Kopf zu kriegen und die Kritik anzunehmen. So kann man sich echt sehr verbessern.


----------



## hupschtupf (25. September 2014)

Einfach muten, es gibt einfach nichts besseres in dem Game als diese Funktion.


----------



## Zureh (25. September 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Klar mich juckt es nicht aber bei manchen Kommentatlren fasst man sich nur an den Kopf. Wenn man z.B. nen Trade auf der Botlabe verliert und der Toplaner dann seinen Senf dazu geben muss


 
Sowas wäre z.B. ein gutes Beispiel für das, was ich oben beschrieben habe: Ihr z.B. Ashe Leona Lange vs Caitlyn Taric. Ihr habt auf lvl 3 engaged und Caitlyn bekommt einen Double Kill, der Toplaner flamed rum: "Omg why always noob bot lane in my team, pls dont fight noobs".

Analysieren: "Dont fight" -> Warum nicht? Weil Ashe Leona erst ab Level 6 stark ist und Caitlyn im Early die Lane einfach rockt.



hupschtupf schrieb:


> Einfach muten, es gibt einfach nichts besseres in dem Game als diese Funktion.


 
Kann man machen, würde ich aber nicht empfehlen weil man dann 1. keine Pings und sinnvollen Calls mehr lesen kann und 2. das was ich oben beschrieben habe nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## hupschtupf (25. September 2014)

Wenn jemand gemuted ist sieht man die Pings immernoch. Calls sind von den meisten Spielern bis high Diamond eh schlecht (vereinzelt gibt es gute). Das was du oben beschrieben hast mag vielleicht stimmen, aber Fehler erkennst du beim geflame nicht wirklich weil die Spieler halt aus ihrer Sicht schreiben und du dann denkst es war ein Fehler von dir obwohl du eigentlich in dem Moment das richtige gemacht hast (Bsp. "Mid follow your lane" etc. --> macht aber zum Großteil einfach keinen Sinn, weil das mittlerweile einfach ein Objective game ist, also ist ein Tower einfach mehr Wert wie ein Countergank --> Gegner verliert also Tower+ XP + Farm)


----------



## Zureh (25. September 2014)

Bist du dir mit den Pings sicher? Damals war es auf jeden Fall so, habe es mit einem Freund getestet.

Wenn man es schafft, sich von Beleidigungen nicht aus der Fassung bringen zu lassen, dann ist es besser nicht zu ignorieren. Es kommen immer mal gute Calls durch.

Bei dem Argument mit dem Tower pushen stimme ich dir nur bedingt zu. Da muss man halt die Situation gut einschätzen können, gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten: Bot sind dann 3 Gegner und die eigene Botlane -> Du kriegst den Mid Tower ohne Probleme. Gegner dafür nen Double Kill, den Bot Tower und den Dragon. Dann sagst Du "Not my fault, just go back we had it warded." Wärst du aber gefollowed, hättet ihr vllt. nen Triple bekommen, Tower und Drake. Oder die Gegner hätten zumindest nicht so viel aus der Situation raus geholt.

Ich hatte früher das gleiche Denken, einfach den Tower pushen, soll die Bot Lane halt back gehen. Habe dann aber paar Spiele einfach mal stumpf gefollowed und es hat erstaunlich gut geklappt. Ich sage ja nicht, dass man immer followen sollte. Manchmal macht es halt auch keinen Sinn, z.B. wenn der gegnerische Mid Laner viel stärker ist als man selbst, dann wartet er einfach in irgend einem Busch und killt einen, wenn man followen will. Manchmal ist halt followen besser und manchmal einfach pushen.

und @Fehler nicht erkennen: Deshalb muss man es ja analysieren und dann selbst entscheiden, ob es der eigene Fehler war oder einfach nur sinnloses Geflame.


----------



## nulchking (25. September 2014)

Stimme Zureh mit den Towern zu, es ist wirklich immer Situationsbedingt.
Da ich sehr selten Sololanes spiele und mein Potential einfach nicht so gut einschätzen kann wie als Jungler/Support Pinge ich einfach wie ein Irrer und schreibe das die Lane fehlt. Puahe dann meist den Tower oder setzte deep wards im gegnerischen Jungle.


----------



## nulchking (25. September 2014)

Internet im Zug sry


----------



## hupschtupf (25. September 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Bist du dir mit den Pings sicher? Damals war es auf jeden Fall so, habe es mit einem Freund getestet.
> 
> Wenn man es schafft, sich von Beleidigungen nicht aus der Fassung bringen zu lassen, dann ist es besser nicht zu ignorieren. Es kommen immer mal gute Calls durch.
> 
> ...


 
Ja obv ist das Beispiel situationsbedingt, deshalb war es ja auch nur ein Beispiel ^^. Ja, das mit den Pings bin ich sicher, weil ich mute zu 90% immer alle bevor das Game losgeht. 

Das was das Problem ist bei dem followen hast du selber beschrieben ("Wärst du aber gefollowed, hättet ihr vllt. nen Triple bekommen"), dass es einfach nur vllt. gut gegangen wäre, du hättest genauso sterben können wenn du bisschen zu late bist etc. DU bekommst aber einfach wenn du Mid pusht nen free Objective. Das ist halt auch wieder von Elo zu Elo unterschiedlich. Bei mir (Dia 1-2) kapieren die Leute halt auch einfach wie sie bei sowas einigermaßen spielen können/sollen.


----------



## Zureh (25. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Das ist halt auch wieder von Elo zu Elo unterschiedlich. Bei mir (Dia 1-2) kapieren die Leute halt auch einfach wie sie bei sowas einigermaßen spielen können/sollen.



Dass es von Elo zu Elo unterschiedlich ist sehe ich auch so. Dass die Leute auf Dia 1-2 kappieren, wie man sowas spielt, da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht  Wenn ich z.B. entscheide, dass pushen gerade gut wäre, die Botlane aber entscheidet, followen wäre besser, dann gibts manchmal Probleme. Eigentlich müsste die Botlane sich dann anpassen und sich zurück ziehen, weil sie ja sehen, dass man nicht followed. Macht sie aber nicht immer und dann kommt der Double + Tower + Drake.


----------



## Franzl (25. September 2014)

Pushen ist generell besser, aber wenn die botlane nicht reagiert und sowieso stirbt dann isses halt vllt noch ein tower oder drag. Dann hätte es aber auch nichts gebracht zu folgen. 

Auf jeden fall ist drag und tower + double sehr selten.


----------



## Zureh (25. September 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Pushen ist generell besser, aber wenn die botlane nicht reagiert und sowieso stirbt dann isses halt vllt noch ein tower oder drag. Dann hätte es aber auch nichts gebracht zu folgen.
> 
> Auf jeden fall ist drag und tower + double sehr selten.


 
Oben steht doch, wieso man nicht sagen kann, dass eins von beiden generell besser ist.

Wenn man gefolgt wäre dann wären die vllt. nicht gestorben. Und den Tower kriegt man auch nicht immer safe, weil der Jungler ihn hält. Außer, der Jungler ist gerade Bot am ganken, was heißen würde Bot ist 2v4 und da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass beim 4v2 nen Double -> Tower -> Drake bei rum kommt. Da kann die Botlane auch manchmal gar nicht mehr weg, weil die 4 einfach locker diven können.

Man kann also weder beim Pushen noch beim Followen davon reden, dass man eine "Safe" Variante benutzt.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. September 2014)

Pushen vs Freezen ist extrem situationsabhängig. 

Gegen jemanden wie Nasus darfst du auf keinen Fall pushen. Da brauchst du 1-2 frühe Ganks und dann musst du freezen und den Nasus zonen, um ihn davon abzuhalten, mit Q lasthits zu bekommen. Das heisst aber wiederum, dass du bei einem Nasus im Gegnerteam nur schwer roamen kannst, sonst bekommt er freefarm und kann sein Q stacken.




Gegen Ezreal wiederum solltest du 24/7 slowpushen - er hat nen miesen Waveclear und verliert entweder die Hälfte der cs an den Turm (-> er fällt zurück) oder er benutzt sein Q und geht oom (-> kann nicht mehr traden -> ihr könnt die Lane resetten lassen und ihn zonen -> er muss back und verliert noch mehr cs).

Das heisst natürlich auch: Wenn ihr den Ezreal gegen den Turm pushen könnt - geht zu Dragon. Entweder, der Ezreal kommt mit und verliert die cs oder ihr habt ein 4v3 (mid, jungler, supp, adc gegen mid, jungler, support - ez ist noch am farmen  )


----------



## Zureh (25. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Pushen vs Freezen ist extrem situationsabhängig.
> 
> Gegen jemanden wie Nasus darfst du auf keinen Fall pushen. Da brauchst du 1-2 frühe Ganks und dann musst du freezen und den Nasus zonen, um ihn davon abzuhalten, mit Q lasthits zu bekommen. Gegen Ezreal wiederum solltest du 24/7 slowpushen - er hat nen miesen Waveclear und verliert entweder die Hälfte der cs an den Turm (-> er fällt zurück) oder er benutzt sein Q und geht oom (-> kann nicht mehr traden -> ihr könnt die Lane resetten lassen und ihn zonen -> er muss back und verliert noch mehr cs)


 
Lies Dir nochmal durch, worum es genau geht


----------



## Teutonnen (25. September 2014)

nö.^^


----------



## Kinguin (26. September 2014)

Enthüllt: Sion, der untote Moloch | League of Legends

Toll gemacht das Video zu Sion,also mit Ruhm,Aufstieg,Wiedergeburt usw 
Hatte was,besonders ich mag die Lore einfach


----------



## Franzl (26. September 2014)

Ich find das rework gut. Das skillset klingt brauchbar


----------



## Teutonnen (26. September 2014)

Kennt ihr diesen Moment, wenn der Jungler euren Lanegegner feedet und sich dann die ganze Zeit über "x so noob, lose lane so hard" beschwert?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. September 2014)

Letztens wurde ich im Ranked zu geflamt von Jungler der Gold V war, warum ich doch Garen auf Tank spiele und nicht auf AD und was für ein Retard ich doch sei und wie er mich babysitte müsste weil ich sonst nichts hinbekomme


----------



## meik19081999 (27. September 2014)

Was für ein Spiel von Fnatic vs. OmG.

Das Fnatic verliert, nur weil eine Basic Attack fehlte ....

Ich habe keine Worte.

Rekkles hätte so einfach noch einen AA setzen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der Nexus von OmG...


----------



## hupschtupf (27. September 2014)

Und wie genau hätte Rekkles das machen sollen ?


----------



## torkol (27. September 2014)

Mit etwas Luck hätte er es vllt. Schaffen können, ist aber echz sehr risky


----------



## Teutonnen (27. September 2014)

Mal schauen ob Alliance wieder throwt^^

15:00, 6-0 Kills, 3-0 Türme, 26k vs 20k Gold.


----------



## hupschtupf (27. September 2014)

Rekkles wär da nichtmal in die Nähe gekommen vom Nexus gegen fed Ryze und Kha. Dann kommt noch dazu dass Zed grad gespawnt ist und er selber half Hp hatte.


----------



## killer196 (27. September 2014)

manche leute sind so mad wenn man mal verliert xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. September 2014)

Mein Gott haben wir hier im Game gesuckt, es endlich zu closen...
Match History
Wenigstens hat es keine Stunde gedauert, war aber immer noch 20 Minuten zu lang.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. September 2014)

Ist das normal das wenn ich immer in einer Promo bin, jemand von meinem Team afk geht?  schon meine zweite Promo kaputt


----------



## Klarostorix (28. September 2014)

hab 4 in Folge verkackt, immer im 3. Spiel. Gold V ist die Hölle


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2014)

Geiles Spiel grad verloren. 

Wir lagen 46 zu 66 in Front. 

Hatten ein paar mal den Inhibitor in der Mitte platt. 

Und dann hat deren Caitlyn einen Pentakill gemacht. 

Wir waren alle für ne Minute ausem Spiel, die sind durchgerusht und das wars dann. 

Wir hätten easy gewinnen gekonnt. Aber dadurch, dass wir so überlegen waren, sind wir nicht zum Abschluss gekommen und haben den Punkt versäumt an dem wir den Sack hätten zumachen müssen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> hab 4 in Folge verkackt, immer im 3. Spiel. Gold V ist die Hölle


 
Silber V genau so.  ich treffe momentan viele Leute die sofort afk gehen wenn die öfter als 2 mal gekillt werden  das ist schon echt nervend und ich wünsche solchen Leuten nichts als ne Rankedsperre.


----------



## Kapotth (29. September 2014)

Hab schon von vielen gehört das Gold V die Hölle ist. Die meisten denken wohl einfach, sie haben den VictoriousSkin sicher und interessieren sich jetzt nicht weiter dafür.
Ich hoff ich schaff das auch noch die Season, hänge derzeit auf Silver 2. Imer bis kurz vor die Promos und dann wieder 4 looses.


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Silber V genau so.  ich treffe momentan viele Leute die sofort afk gehen wenn die öfter als 2 mal gekillt werden  das ist schon echt nervend und ich wünsche solchen Leuten nichts als ne Rankedsperre.



Ist mir gestern auch passiert. Ich Support als Blitz. Zusammen mit ner Ashe, die viel zu offensiv und aggressiv gespielt hat. Die wurde mit LVL 3 gleich 2* gekillt. Die Ashe meinte dann nur "AFK" und ist aus dem Spiel. Alleine als Blitz Bot das Kanonenfutter zu spielen hatte ich kein Bock und bin dann auch AFK, genau wie unser Jungler und der Top. Nur unserem Mid ist das nicht aufgefallen. Der hat dann noch ein paar Minuten alleine weiter gezockt, bis er auch aufgegeben hat.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (30. September 2014)

Leute kennt ihr zufällig ein Spiel, dass das selbe Ligasystem hat wie LoL, kein MOBA oder Starcraft bitte.


----------



## Zureh (30. September 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Leute kennt ihr zufällig ein Spiel, dass das selbe Ligasystem hat wie LoL, kein MOBA oder Starcraft bitte.


 
Bloodline Champions hat ein ähnliches, man sieht aber seinen Fortschritt nicht (War zumindest damals so, habs lange nicht mehr gespielt).

CS:GO hat auch ein ähnliches System, allerdings sieht man auch dort seinen Fortschritt in der Liga nicht. Dafür wird die eigene Leistung aber in die Bewertung mit einbezogen.


----------



## sinthor4s (2. Oktober 2014)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Leute kennt ihr zufällig ein Spiel, dass das selbe Ligasystem hat wie LoL, kein MOBA oder Starcraft bitte.


 
Schach


----------



## Leckrer (2. Oktober 2014)

sinthor4s schrieb:
			
		

> Schach



...Matt


----------



## mrtvu (2. Oktober 2014)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Schach


 
Ich spiele auf Play Chess Online - Free Chess Games at Chess.com

Das Ligasystem mit Elo ist genau gleich wie bei LOL. Und es wird deutlicher weniger geflammt.


----------



## Xcravier (2. Oktober 2014)

Hahaha man muss sich mal flamer bei Schach vorstellen xD


----------



## Zureh (2. Oktober 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Hahaha man muss sich mal flamer bei Schach vorstellen xD


 
"omg play faster idiot"

"hahaha easy game noob"

"cancer mirror player" <- wenn einer immer den gleichen Zug wie man selbst macht


----------



## mrtvu (2. Oktober 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Hahaha man muss sich mal flamer bei Schach vorstellen xD


 
Kaum zu glauben aber auch bei Schach wird geflamt.... aber es sind nur rare Einzelfälle, vielleicht 1-2 mal / 100 Spiele. Meistens schreiben die Flammer ein kurzes "fu" wenn man absichtlich oder unabsichtlich für 5 min oder mehr keinen Zug mehr macht...

Aber ich spiele sowieso nur 10 min Blitzschach. D.h. wenn ein Spieler für maximal 10 min nichts mehr bewegt nach seinem ersten Zug, dann hat dieser automatisch verloren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Oktober 2014)

Beschwer dich nie über deine temporären Banns:
@Riot 2 week ban. Can I see why, please? - Page 2 - League of Legends Community


----------



## Franzl (2. Oktober 2014)

Haha zu schön, aber durchaus verdient.
Und dennoch nur ein tropfen auf dem heißen stein.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Oktober 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Beschwer dich nie über deine temporären Banns:
> @Riot 2 week ban. Can I see why, please? - Page 2 - League of Legends Community


 
Ich bin beeindruckt, er hat nicht einmal "cancer" gesagt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Oktober 2014)

Hahaah OP better nerf


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2014)

TSM wird gerade vergewaltigt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Oktober 2014)

Spoiler



Die lassen sich aber auch gut vergewaltigen!
 Bsp. in Game 2: Beim Ersten Blue: WARUM zum Teufel gehen Amazing und Dyrus so spät rein um den so gut wie gemachten Blue zu contesten? DanDy smitet und springt weg.
Alternative: Nach den Geistern hätte Amazing sofort zum Gegnerblue gehen sollen. Corki ist so viel stärker als Twitch lvl 2-3, sodass SSW den Blue gar nicht in der Unterzahl hätte contesten können.



Frage: Auf Reddit gibt es die 24h-Spoiler Regel, mit der 24h lang nach dem Game alles als Spoiler markiert werden muss. Wäre das nicht auch hier sinnvoll?


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2014)

kA, ob es die Funktion hier gibt - glaube nicht. Sinnvoll wäre es vllt aber schon. Andererseits... Während den Spielen in die entsprechenden Foren zu gehen, wird immer die gleichen Resultate bringen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Oktober 2014)

Klar gibts hier die Spoiler-Funktion. Was denkst du hab ich letzten Post gemacht? Schau es dir mal mit einer vernünftigen Anwendung an!


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Klar gibts hier die Spoiler-Funktion.


 

Hab's falsch verstanden^^ Dachte, du meinst, ob man gewisse Posts als Spoiler markieren kann (und sie dann, ähnlich wie Posts von Leuten auf deiner Ignorierliste, zunächst nicht lesen kannst). Dass es die (SPOILER)(/SPOILER)-Funktion gibt, ist mir schon klar.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Oktober 2014)

Naja, da werden eh nur die ganzen Threads mit 



Spoiler



überschrieben und alles außerhalb davon gelöscht!XD


----------



## Weixiao (4. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2014)

Gz!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin gerade mal Silver 3


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin Silber 4. 

Könnte mit etwas Anstrengung vermutlich ~Gold 4-5 schaffen, ich spiele aber mittlerweile lieber CSGO.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2014)

Und ich hab gewechselt von CSGO auf LoL  War vorher bronze 2, Gold schaffe ich wahrscheinlich auch noch ohne Probleme. In CSGO bin ich glaub Nova 4 aber da ich jetzt Monate nicht mehr gespielt habe ist mein Skill wohl kaputt


----------



## mrtvu (4. Oktober 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mal Silver 3


 
Ich bin auch gerade Silber 3, ich komme einfach nicht weiter rauf... Ich spiele meist im Jungel. Was kann ich besser machen? Mehr Gank oder faster farm?

Meistens hat mein Team in den ersten 20 min schon 10 mal gefeeded und nur so 3-5 kills gemacht.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2014)

Wir können ja paar mal DuoQ machen  3er geht ja leider nicht...


----------



## Xcravier (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde dir raten, in Bronze-Gold hauptsächlich Adc oder Mid zu spielen, weil man da am einfachsten schlechte Teams carrien kann.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2014)

Naja es kommt in Ranked ja wirklich meist auf das gesamte Team an. Ich bin meist Support oder Top, ADC kann ich überhaupt nicht  bin nach 4 Promos von Silver 5 auf 3 gesprungen  war wohl die Entschädigung dafür. Ich würde eher Top/Mid/Sup-ADC gehen ist leichter in meinen Augen.


----------



## Xcravier (4. Oktober 2014)

Als Top-Laner hat man halt im early-mid game relativ wenig einfluss auf das Spiel (man kann nicht wirklich roamen, man ist nicht in der Nähe des drakes, etc.) und wenn man Support spielt, aber das Team einfach grottenschlechr ist, kann man manchmal einfach nicht carrien, selbst wenn man richtg gut spielt. 
Wenn man Adc spielt und richtig gut ist, kann man das Gegnerteam in Silber halt oft 1 vs 5 / 2 vs 5 auseinandernehmen


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich würde dir raten, in Bronze-Gold hauptsächlich Adc oder Mid zu spielen, weil man da am einfachsten schlechte Teams carrien kann.


 
Hab genau deshalb mit Lucian ne durchschnittliche KDA von 11.2 / 4.2 / 11.5. 
Er ist im Early einfach unglaublich stark und die Leute haben keine Ahnung, wie man dagegen spielen sollte. 
Die mit 500 sehr geringe Range ist auch recht egal, da kaum wer ordentlich traden/harrassen kann geschweige denn weiss, wie man gegen agressive Spieler spielt. 
Normalerweise beschränkt es sich auf Dash, aa, Q, aa -> Gegner frisst 1/3 bis 1/2 HP, bekommt Panik (omg such dmg RITO nerf pls!!!) und anstatt zurückzutraden, nachdem ich meine Skills verbraucht habe und recht schwach bin, rennt er weg.



Generell würde ich sagen, dass in Lowelo die Earlygame-Champs besser sind als die Lategame-Champs. Wenn du den Gegner in der Lane 0-5 zerstörst, fangen die Gegner an, den armen Kerl zu flamen, evtl geht sogar wer afk -> freewin. Ausserdem kannst du einfacher plays auf anderen Lanes machen.


----------



## Xcravier (4. Oktober 2014)

Naja, in Low-Elo kanm man halt sogar mit Late Game Champs die Lane gewinnen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2014)

Gerade zwei Rankeds verloren. Ich verstehe nie warum Leute mit Internet Probleme ranked spielen... Der Zed war alle 1-2 Sekunden Timedout, ich und mein ADC haben Botlane gewonnen der Rest leider nicht. Katarina konnte sich in ruhe hochfarmen den Jungler + Top ab und an mal killen. Anfang lategame haben wir dann so krass verloren.... Das zweite Spiel war genau so ich war Mitte hatte unentschieden mit den Kills (beide seiten gleich) aber was macht der Jungler kommt mit 1/4 HP auf die Lane und denkt er reißt etwas gegen Orianna. Und der eine Kill hat mir die Lane verdorben. Wieder verloren


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2014)

So ein ****! Bei mir geht grad garnix mehr. Über 2 Stunden Wartezeit bis zum Log-In!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2014)

Same bei mir steht die ganze Zeit 1 Sekunde noch


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2014)

EU West "Unavailable"

EU Nordic & East ist Online. Aber da funktioniert mein Passwort nicht.


----------



## JPW (4. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> EU West "Unavailable"
> 
> EU Nordic & East ist Online. Aber da funktioniert mein Passwort nicht.


Du hast ja wahrscheinlich auch keinen Account auf dem Server.... 
Man braucht für jeden einen eigenen Account.


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2014)

Ah. Ok. Keine Ahnung. Ich meine, ich bin früher aber mal hin und her gewechselt. Kann ich mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## killer196 (4. Oktober 2014)

Server wieder up


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2014)

Jo, er geht!


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2014)

Login Queue Over 20000
Approximate wait time: 20 min 59 sec


----------



## Kinguin (4. Oktober 2014)

Wow grade so nen geiles Games gehabt,wir haben anfangs zurückgelegen und haben dann im Lategame noch die Kurve gekriegt und irgendwie ganz knapp gewonnen
Aber noch beeindruckender,es gab 0 Geflame + am Ende meinten sogar die Gegner Wp und das ohne Flame,die haben sich nicht mal gegenseitig fertig gemacht
Das ist sowas noch gibt,die Teammates waren komplett random nebenbei ^^


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2014)

Also zur Zeit isses echt fast unspielbar. 30 Sekunden lags und so. Dann Verbindungsabbrüche. Echt nicht schön!


----------



## Xcravier (5. Oktober 2014)

Gestern hatte ich voll den lustigen bug:
Ez ulted mich (die ult hätte mich getötet) aber die ult fliegt einfach über mich hinweg und macht keinen Schaden.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr auch Probleme zur Zeit? Es ist unspielbar. Ich sehe niemanden sich auf der Map bewegen, warpe mich die ganze Zeit durchs Spiel, hab alle 5 Minuten nen Reconnect. Das kann man niemanden antun. Meine Teams tun mir leid.


----------



## killer196 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ne, bei mir ist alles top.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie habe ich Jayce wieder für mich entdeckt - der drückt schon ordentlich


----------



## Octabus (6. Oktober 2014)

Vor paar Wochen die Platinum-Liga gejoined. Ist schon was feines <3


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Xcravier (7. Oktober 2014)

Hahahahah xD
Glückwunsch


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich raff's nicht. Wenn ich ein positives Beispiel sein soll (lol), was ist denn das Negativbeispiel? Ich flame so in etwa 5/10 games.


----------



## Xcravier (7. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht werden die Bänder zufallsgeneriert, seid Riot festgestellt hat, dass alle flamen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Oktober 2014)

Ist es lustig oder traurig, wenn der Schütze doppelt so viele Vasallen hat wie der Unterstützer mit Reliktschild?


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Oktober 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ist es lustig oder traurig, wenn der Schütze doppelt so viele Vasallen hat wie der Unterstützer mit Reliktschild?


 
Hängt davon ab, ob der mit Reliktschild die CS contestet hat.


----------



## Yellowbear (7. Oktober 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ist es lustig oder traurig, wenn der Schütze doppelt so viele Vasallen hat wie der Unterstützer mit Reliktschild?



Weiss jetzt nicht, wie ich das verstehen soll. Ist ja nicht grade ein Schocker, dass der ADC viel mehr CS als der Support hat... (?) Wäre es anders herum, liefe etwas falsch.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Oktober 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Weiss jetzt nicht, wie ich das verstehen soll.


 
Weisst du, wie schnell sich reliktschild auflädt? Du bekommst damit 1 Aufladung pro Minute bzw zwei, wenn du es upgradest.

Wenn dein adc doppelt so viele cs hat wie du mit Reliktschild, dann hat der Typ nach 10 Minuten gerade mal etwa 20cs.


EDIT:
**** dis gaem...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leute sind einfach zu blöd. Ich weiss nicht, wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll. Ich hab sowohl bot als auch mid mindestens 6 ssists geholt und die Leute werden einfach verdammt arrogant, feeden wie Sau weil sie ohne Wards viel zu hoch stehen und dann isses luck, ping, lag oder der Jungler/Support... OK, in dem Fall war der Jungler echt Grütze.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Oktober 2014)

hast du nen 21:9-Monitor?


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Oktober 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> hast du nen 21:9-Monitor?


jap hat er


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Oktober 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> hast du nen 21:9-Monitor?


 
*Dell U2913WM* / GA-Z87X-UD3H / i5 4670k @ K2 / GTX 760 WindForce 1280/3064MHz / 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP / VelociRaptor 600GB / Barracuda 2TB / Crucial M500 480GB / Samsung 840 Evo 250GB / BQ P10 650W


Nö. 


EDIT: Langsam hab ich's mit diesem Spiel^^ Lucian (ich) mit ner Karma gegen Caitlyn und Morgana. Wir haben Lvl 2 gerusht, wollten gerade all in gehen - bugsplat. 


Natürlich 0-1 also ich wieder im Spiel war und etwa 20 cs hinten. Ich war dann mit 2x Doran's in der Lane, die Caitlyn konnte direkt ein BF rushen. Ich hab also sehr defensiv gespielt und versucht, Trades möglichst aus dem Weg zu gehen und mit Q's zu poken bis ich selber ein BF habe. 
Was macht Karma? Naja mal all in gehen, während ich in der Base bin - kann ja nix passieren. Ups, schon 0/9? Naja egal, mein adc ist ja auch nutzlos.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Oktober 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Weiss jetzt nicht, wie ich das verstehen soll. Ist ja nicht grade ein Schocker, dass der ADC viel mehr CS als der Support hat... (?) Wäre es anders herum, liefe etwas falsch.



Reliktschild ist das Support-Item das Minions "teilt". Und geteile Minions werden auf dem Konto von beiden Spielern gut geschrieben. Um meine Aussage da zu verdeutlichen: Wenn der ADC doppelt so viele Cs hat wie ein Support mit Reliktschild, hat er genau so viele selbst gelasthittet wie der Support.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2014)

Lasthitten als ADC ist genau mein Ding. In der Regel so ca. 30 CS nach 20 Minuten. Seit ich aber auf Support Blitz umgestiegen bin, ist mir das egal. Da kann ich gut mit dem Ulti Farmen.


----------



## Yellowbear (8. Oktober 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wenn dein adc doppelt so viele cs hat wie du mit Reliktschild, dann hat der Typ nach 10 Minuten gerade mal etwa 20cs.



Achso, jetzt check ichs.


----------



## Dari (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja son ADC hats echt nicht einfach .. 

Ohne vernünftigen Engage und jemanden der in Teamfights ein bisschen auf den ADC aufzupasst.. Echt schwer teilweise.

Spiele zu 90% Jinx/MF Bot ich glaub Lucian zu kaufen lohnt sich alleine schon wegen dem Dash

Bzw: mit was kann man heutzutage Replays vernünftig  aufnehmen?


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Oktober 2014)

Lucian ist atm top2, neben Trist.

Baronreplays taugt was zum Aufnehmen.


----------



## killer196 (9. Oktober 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Lucian ist atm top2, neben Trist.
> 
> Baronreplays taugt was zum Aufnehmen.



Twitch würde ich noch dazu nehmen.


----------



## Kapotth (9. Oktober 2014)

Vayne auch, man muss es nur ins Lategame schaffen und dir Rollen gut setzen können. Ich kanns jedenfalls nicht x)


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2014)

Kapotth schrieb:


> Vayne auch, man muss es nur ins Lategame schaffen und dir Rollen gut setzen können. Ich kanns jedenfalls nicht x)



Dito... Caitlyn ist aber mein absoluter HassADC. Spiel sich langweilig, ist aber schwierig als Gegner.


----------



## Xcravier (9. Oktober 2014)

Naja, man darf halt mit Caitlyn in der Lane nicht Afk-Farmen, sondern muss die Gegner durchgehend poken, dann kann es auch ganz lustig sein 

Wenn man behind ist, gebe ich dir aber Recht. Dann ist Caitlyn wirklich langweilig ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Oktober 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Twitch würde ich noch dazu nehmen.



Je nach Matchup. Sein Early ist halt das Problem. Wenn Lucian oder Graves (und evtl sogar Janna oder noch schlimmer Leona) offen sind und in deinen Twitch gepickt werden, hast du 25 min nichts zu melden, wenn der Gegner nicht throwt.
Late ist er natürlich einer DER Teamfight-adcs, aber vor botrk/ygb? Naja...



Bzgl Vayne... Da musst du schon verdammt gut sein, dass du da was reisst. - wobei "was reissen" hier eher "0-0 mit gutem cs aus der Lane gehen" heisst, so mies wie ihr 1-5 ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Oktober 2014)

Und niemand denkt mal wieder an den Mini Nash Kog!
Man muss halt Positioning drauf haben und schon geht er ab wie Schmitz Katze.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Oktober 2014)

Geht ja auch nicht um Kog 

Sein Problem ist halt die League of Gapclosers, aber dafür der stärkste single target dps. In teams mit Sprachchat ja, sofort. In der trolololoQ? Kannst ne Münze werfen ^^


----------



## Dari (9. Oktober 2014)

Also ich muss sagen der Lucian ist echt nich schlecht, allerdings muss man mit dem Ulti etwas zurecht kommen ;p

Spielst du Ihn auch mit AS Quints oder AD?


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Oktober 2014)

Dari schrieb:


> Spielst du Ihn auch mit AS Quints oder AD?


 

Rot: 9x AD
Gelb: Je nach Support. Wenn er heilen oder nen Schild geben kann 9x Rüssi, wenn er Resistenzen geben kann 4x Rüssi 5x HP. Wenn er beides nicht kann, 4x Rüssi und 5x HP.
Blau: 3x MR, 6x MR/lvl oder 9x MR/lvl, je nach gegnerischem Support.
Quint: 1x AD, 2x LS (wenn der Supp heilen kann auch 3x AD)
Dazu 21-9-0 und der übliche "Doran's plus Redpot"-Start.

Dazu baue ich den in der Regel so:
Doran's Blade -> BF -> T1 Stiefel -> Pickaxe -> IE fertig -> CDR Stiefel -> Zeal -> Shiv -> LW oder botrk -> LW oder botrk. Dazwischen irgendwann ein Def-Item (i.d.R. Banshee's, gegen full ad teams auch mal Randuins).

Wenn du viele Tanks im Gegnerteam hast, kannst du auch ein armorpen-Build mit BC, LW, YGB, botrk, armorpen-Reds usw. spielen. Deine Ulti stackt den BC passiven und damit bekommst du Tanks super klein - hast aber weniger Schaden gegen Squisheis.

Direkt lvl 2 rushen -> all in gehen. Lucian hat von allen adcs den stärksten lvl 2 burst. 

Normalerweise gibt's FB, nen Summoner oder nen Back -> Der Gegner verpasst die ersten waves -> wenn er in die lane zurückkommt, ist er schon unterlevelt -> Je nach dem, wie doof er sich anstellt, darf er gleich wieder back und du kommst in eine Situation, wo du mit Doran's und BF gegen 2x Doran's spielst. Dann kannst du freezen und zonen (das machst du so lange, wie es eben geht - normalerweise sollte der gegnerische Jungler/mid recht schnell kommen. Wenn nicht, bekommt der Gegner von da an keine cs mehr, ohne direkt niedergeburstet zu werden und wird total nutzlos. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt, wo der gegnerische Jungler nicht mehr ganken kann, weil du im Vergleich zum anderen adc zu stark wirst).

Was du halt beachten solltest: Wenn du all in gehst, musst du so schnell wie möglich die Minion-Aggro loswerden, sonst frisst du gerade in den ersten Leveln schon mal 1/3 nur von denen (die Büsche empfehlen sich - so sieht man auch gleich, ob dort gewardet ist oder nicht).


Taric ist übrigens ein richtig fieser Lucian-Counter - zumindest, wenn er weiss, was er tut.


----------



## Dari (9. Oktober 2014)

Wow danke für die Tips, haben mir echt geholfen. Den Ulti naja .. Übung macht den Meister


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2014)

So. Jetzt pfeif ich mir mal ein Bier rein und starte ne Runde...


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2014)

Ne kurze Frage :meint ihr armorpen runen lohnen sich noch wirklich?
Ich habe sie oft bei Assassinen und einigen AD Offtanks genutzt,aber irgendwie glaube ich tuen es auch dann mehr AD halt (also rot und Essenzen komplett ad) 
Und dann halt ingame nen brutalisierer rushen


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2014)

Bier pfeift, Runde läuft. Bissel am Cait ausprobieren. Geht eigentlich. Finde sie halt in den Fähigkeiten beschränkt. Der Ulti gefällt mir aber.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ne kurze Frage :meint ihr armorpen runen lohnen sich noch wirklich?
> Ich habe sie oft bei Assassinen und einigen AD Offtanks genutzt,aber irgendwie glaube ich tuen es auch dann mehr AD halt (also rot und Essenzen komplett ad)
> Und dann halt ingame nen brutalisierer rushen


 
armorpen skalieren besser ins Late, ad sind im earlygame stärker und auch besser zum Lasthitten.


----------



## nulchking (10. Oktober 2014)

Rough Notes [PBE - 10/09/2014]

o.O
Das wird ja ein komplett neues Game


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Oktober 2014)

Manches hört sich nett an, manches nicht!
Vor allem die Änderungen am Drake finde ich ehrlich gesagt schlecht. Wir brauchen nicht noch ein Buff-Camp.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Oktober 2014)

Wenigstens kann man jetzt Teemo und Tristana smiten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht hab ich es auch verpasst, aber letztes Jahr hat Riot LCS- und OGN-Spieler eingeladen, um die Änderungen vorher zu besprechen, bevor sie auf dem PBE landen. Dieses Jahr war es nicht so?


----------



## Xcravier (10. Oktober 2014)

Schlecht finde ich eigentlich vor allem die Jungle-Items Änderungen, besondern von der Machete.
Man kann ja an sich nur die Machete kaufen, und die bringt jetzt nur noch Schaden *über Zeit* , der bei jedem Autoattack refresht wird, und Regeneration *pro Sekunde* die man mit den Dschungelmostern kämpft. Das ist zwar gut für Champs wie Nautilus, die eh langsame AA haben, und deswegen der Schaden über Zeit gut für sie ist, und er außerdem relativ lange für den Dschungelclear braucht, weshalb er stark von der Regeneration pro Sekunde im Kampf abhängt.
Champions wie Shaco jedoch, die sehr hohen AS haben, bringt die Machete relativ wenig, da der Schaden über Zeit bei jedem AA nicht stacked, und er außerdem nur kurz für die Camps braucht, wodurch er wenig Regeneration kriegt.
Ich vermute, dass Riot mit dem Patch die langsamen, tanky Jungler wieder in die Meta bringen will, aber ich finde, dass dies der falsche Weg ist. Statt den Tanky Junglern Vorteile zu geben, macht man einfach ein Jungle Item was relativ useless für Jungler mit schnellem Jungle clear ist. Ich glaube, wenn daran nichts geändert wird, würde es sich wieder mehr lohnen, auf diesen Champions Dorans Blade statt die Machte zu holen, und gar kein Jungle Item zu builden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht werden sich diese Jungler am Anfang keine Machete holen, doch imo sind die Smite-Buffs durch die erweiterten Items zu stark um ignoriert werden zu können.


----------



## Leckrer (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde empfehlen heute nicht zu spielen, es sind nur Vollpfosten unterwegs, das kann man keinem anbieten.

Zumindestens kein Ranked....was ich grade erlebt habe hätte auch Bronze sein können.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Oktober 2014)

Ryze wird anscheinend auch vergewaltigt.



> Ryze
> Rune Prison [ W ] - Max Mana scaling has been REMOVED (from 4.5%)
> Spell Flux [ E ] - Max Mana scaling has been REMOVED (from 1%)


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Oktober 2014)

O.o das ist hart.


----------



## killer196 (11. Oktober 2014)

Spielt doch einfach pbe, dann merkt ihr die changes. Mache sind echt kacke, andere mega geil. Man kann jetzt champions smiten. Buffs spawnen bei min 2.30 erst usw


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Oktober 2014)

Nee du lass mal 
Obwohl... Man kann Teemo smiten.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Oktober 2014)

vorhin ist meine Grafikkarte gestorben. Mit der iGPU des i5 macht das keinen Spaß mehr. Aram ruckelt selbst auf Minimum


----------



## Dari (11. Oktober 2014)

Autsch das ist natürlich bitter


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Oktober 2014)

zumindest habe ich mir damals ne GPU von Asus gekauft, die haben nämlich 3 Jahre Garantie und das rettet mir nun den Arsch


----------



## Xcravier (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde ja gern auf PBE spielen -.- 
Man muss dazu aber erdt von riot eingeladen werden, und das wurde ich bisher noch nicht, obwohl icj mich schon seit einem 3/4 Jahr beworben habe.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Oktober 2014)

nö?^^
League of Legends - PBE Account Management Site


----------



## Xcravier (11. Oktober 2014)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Oktober 2014)

Mir gefällt der neue Sion richtig gut: Match History
Was definitv generft werden muss: Der frühe W-Schaden.
Und halt mit 40%CDR hat man 36s CD auf der Stufe 3 Ult. Damit ist irgendwie Engage und Cleanup eines Fights gesichert!


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Oktober 2014)

Spiel mal Vayne gegen Sion (sofern du mal einen auf der Toplane triffst). Der kann nix machen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Oktober 2014)

Das ist in der derzeitigen Meta auch Vaynes Job: gegen Tanks oder Bruiser Splitpushen und sie dabei zerlegen. Wär echt schlimm, wenn sie es nicht könnte. Jeder Champ hat halt nen Counter!


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Oktober 2014)

Spiel sie mal mit BotRK -> Zephyr. Damit bringst du alles zum Heulen, was meelee ist - gapcloser oder nicht. ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Oktober 2014)

Nah...
Ist nicht soo mein Style!
Ich bin eher der Kog'Maw-Liebhaber. Ich zerschredder lieber von der Backline alles, was in Reichweite kommt; und die ist verdammt groß. Mir ist das Vayne-Aktionsfeld viel zu beschränkt!


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Oktober 2014)

Naja so beschränkt ist das auch wieder nicht.


----------



## mrtvu (12. Oktober 2014)

Diese Smurf enemy accounts machen mir echt Kopfzerbrechen. Letztes Game haben die uns gefarmt. Normal gebe ich nie auf aber diesmal hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und habe bei 20 min aufgegeben. Somit bin ich auch runtergerutscht auf Silver IV


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Oktober 2014)

Ihc bin grad nen Account am hochleveln, den ich in Bronze schicken will - einfach so um n bisschen zu trollen.


----------



## Lyran (12. Oktober 2014)

Richtig traurig ists, wenn man wieder von Silver II auf III abrutscht, weil ein Zed die Gegner durchfeedet 

Spielverlauf


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du nen DuoQ-Menschen brauchst, ich wär S4 (das 3. Mal in der Promo gescheitert^^)


----------



## Dari (13. Oktober 2014)

Jemand von euch schon mal auf ne Crit Dmg Support Ashe im ranked gestossen? 

War fieser als ich dachte


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdGvCuikMZQ


----------



## Leckrer (13. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wann S4 vorbei ist? 

Gold 1 71 Punkte


----------



## meik19081999 (13. Oktober 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wann S4 vorbei ist?
> 
> Gold 1 71 Punkte


ich glaube ich habe irgendwo gelesen das sie am 11. November oder so um den dreh endet.


----------



## Leckrer (13. Oktober 2014)

GG, da kenn ich ja meinen ferienplan -.- xD


----------



## meik19081999 (13. Oktober 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> GG, da kenn ich ja meinen ferienplan -.- xD


Für die Schule lernen


----------



## Leckrer (13. Oktober 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Schule lernen



Klaaaar


----------



## mrtvu (15. Oktober 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdGvCuikMZQ


 
Gestern nicht lange gezögert am Abend und gleich den Skin eingesackt! Macht echt spaß die Gegner zu "dunken". Die coolen Macho-Sprüche von Darius zaubern mir jedesmal ein Lächeln auf den Lippen und ein Funkeln in den Augen. Einfach geil der Skin!


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Oktober 2014)

ebenso. ich spiele nie top (und wenn dann irelia oder j4) aber der Skin musste sein^^


----------



## mrtvu (15. Oktober 2014)

Darius kann man auch jungle spielen, support geht auch, du musst nur damit rechnen dass alle teams (allies + enemies) gegen Darius toxic werden...  Da hilft einfach /mute all und weiter dribbeln


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2014)

So. Ich hab mir heute morgen mal Darius zugelegt. Ich muss ma sagen, dass ist ne richtige Drecksau! Jedenfalls hab ich ein Spiel Coop gemacht. Danach dachte ich, ich bin Fit für 5v5. Und es hat geklappt. Einfach am Anfang bissel Def und dann später bin ich rein. Hab den Yi top ziemlich zerlegt!


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Oktober 2014)

Naja, Yi top ist allgemein useless...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Oktober 2014)

Eben hatte ein Kollege auch Yi top  Ich hab einmal Yi top gespielt und dann nie mehr. Ich hab so kassiert der ist wirklich für Top useless. Dunkmeister Darius ist so geil er hat sogar Interaktionen mit bestimmten Items bzw haut je nach bestimmen Items Sprüche raus usw. Muss ich mir auch unbedingt kaufen!


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Naja, Yi top ist allgemein useless...



Ja. Aber fürs erste mal Darius war ich da echt froh drum.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Oktober 2014)

Hab heute mal wieder gemerkt wie nervig Teemo ist - etwad feed und schon wurde es lustig 
hatte aber auch Glück die Gegner hatten es nicht so mit Teamfights und geschickten Fokus 

Ansonsten ist der Champ eher just for fun - muss man den mal etwas tanky builden,mit seiner Hidden Passive Global Taunt werd ich eh gerne angegriffen


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2014)

was ist denn ein "Hidden Passive Global Taunt"? Die Pilze oder wie?


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ein running gag.

Gerade ein geniales Match gehabt. 
http://matchhistory.euw.leagueoflegends.com/en/#match-details/EUW1/1753742510/35279643


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2014)

muss man sowas als casual gamer verstehen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du dir manchmal Kommentare auf Reddit durchliest: JA!
Sonst eher nicht!


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2014)

Reddit kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> muss man sowas als casual gamer verstehen?


 
Es geht eigentlich darum, dass lowelo-Spieler gerne mal viel zu weit chasen und Teemo ist mit seinen Pilzen ein Bisschen wie Singed. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DalC-o0Hxs


----------



## Kinguin (19. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> was ist denn ein "Hidden Passive Global Taunt"? Die Pilze oder wie?



Teutonnen hats ja erklärt ^^ 
Teemo ist einfach nen gehasster Champ in LoL,ist halt wie gesagt nen Running Gag
Aber irgendwie stimmts auch,oft rennen einem Spieler in den niedrigeren Tiers hinter her (zb wenn du als Teemo Low Life bist) und sterben dann an deinen Pilzen

Früher konnte man Teemo auch on hit tanky spielen,das war ganz witzig mit Madreds usw - hat gut Schaden gemacht,gleichzeitig war man auch ganz gut tanky
gefocust wurde man aber dann doch irgendwie  deshalb halt Hidden Passive Global Taunt


----------



## nulchking (19. Oktober 2014)

Eine Stunde noch dann gehts los, bin gespannt auf das Opening


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Eine Stunde noch dann gehts los, bin gespannt auf das Opening



Was geht los?


----------



## killer196 (19. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was geht los?



World Finals dude


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2014)

Ah ok...


----------



## Gamer_07 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich habs von Anfang an geahnt...
Die waren aber auch einfach durchgehend dominierend.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Darius ist echt geil! Zock den jetzt nen Tag oder so und der rockt so unglaublich. Irgendwie hat jeder Angst vor dem!


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Oktober 2014)

Dunkmaster-Skin? Der gibt auch +25% AD


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Der gibt auch +25% AD



Mindestens...


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Oktober 2014)

Man kann es sich auch künstlich schwer machen x)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Promos gewonnen, mal wieder s3  Hab zwar richtig verkackt (AD Masteries auf Ahri... ) aber wenigstens jedes mal deren adc rausgenommen.


----------



## Leckrer (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich gebe mal ein Update: Mache grade meine 3. Platinpromo. Es ist einfach sau schwer, da man immer noch schlechtere Mates bekommt. Das letzte hab ich hart gecarryt, aber zieht euch diesen Graph rein. Sagt schon alles 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da stimmt wohl was nicht ganz beim Damage, oder Rengar?  Holy Shit der war so bad.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Oktober 2014)

Tja, da gibts immer solche Spezis. Ich kenn nen Spieler, der mit einem Nasus-Only Acc Platin ist und mit dem anderen nicht über Silber raus kommt!


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2014)

Also Darius is genau mein Ding.  

28/8 grad gezockt gegen Top-Sion. Da Spiel vorher war auch so was um die 20/9, oder so!  Der geht mir gut rein.


----------



## Leckrer (20. Oktober 2014)

Yo, Promo Attempt 4 incoming  Krass wie bad die Leute sind sobald du Promotion spielst.

Match History --> Klick für Spaß

1. Ez falsche Runen/Masteries, falsches Build (klar man rusht sich BT XD).
2. Game crasht als ich nen Ward setze.
3. Trynd feeded rein wie son Vollidiot
4. Eve ist "Smurf" --> hab schon in Champselect gelacht.
5. Veigar sagt er ownt Zilean. Lief bei ihm natürlich

Ohne Spaß, als Support kommst du ohne Glück 10000% NICHT hoch^^ XD
Und wie viel Spaß diese Spiele immer machen, wenn du siehst, du bist 100x besser als die, aber am Ende zählt deine Arbeit auf Bot nen feuchten Dreck.
Carryn tun eh nur Top/Midlaner und deren Jungler. 

Ich reg mich nichtmal mehr auf, ich finds bloß lächerlich, dass ich als Support 4 - 1 stehe usw ;'D Allgemein sind die Spiele so lachhaft, ihr könntet mal zuschauen, falls jemand Interesse hat.

Achja, wer wettet, das ich morgen 2 Spiele in Folge gewinne und Platin werde? Ich lach mich tot.

P.S.: Ich gehe jede Wette ein, wenn ich das nächste Game mit dem Gegner-Lee Sin gespielt hätte, hätte er auch mega gefeeded 
Bei mir gilt einfach Murphys Gesetz („Whatever can go wrong _will_ go wrong.“) bzw. Kapitän Obvious hat bei mir 24/7 Dienst aufm Schiff 

Ich wünsch euch noch nen schönen Abend. 

Wir sprechen uns bei Attempt 32435, rofl.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, die Lowlevel-Leute sind bzgl. Toxizität noch schlimmer als Silber...

Hab mir gerade Diana gekauft und mal in nem Botgame ausprobiert. Wie's halt so ist, meine Timings waren nicht wirklich gut. Hab zwei, drei Mal nen Kill wegen <50 HP nicht bekommen, weil ich die autoattack zu früh gecancelt hab, ne Menge CS wegen dem Passiven verpasst und sowas halt. 

Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie ich von nem lvl 19 typen zugeflamed wurde, wie schlecht ich doch sei und noob hier noob da und cancer und ebola und was es sonst noch gibt. Der Typ war selber 1-5 (gegen intermediate bots) aber im dumm labern war der schon mindestens Challenger....


----------



## mrtvu (21. Oktober 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie ich von nem lvl 19 typen zugeflamed wurde, wie schlecht ich doch sei und noob hier noob da und cancer und ebola und was es sonst noch gibt. Der Typ war selber 1-5 (gegen intermediate bots) aber im dumm labern war der schon mindestens Challenger....


 
Gott sei Dank gibt es in League of Trolls einen brauchbaren Befehl: /mute all


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2014)

Niemals, dann verpasse ich doch die gesamte Abendunterhaltung!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Oktober 2014)

In Ehren des letzten Dignitas-Abgängers: ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ raise your dongers ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2014)

Der auch noch? 

Scarra und Zion doch schon...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Oktober 2014)

Die guten gehen viel zu früh!
Naja, Qtpie wird sich mit dem Streamen noch verdammt gut über Wasser halten können. Scarra sollte als Coach (wie er es im letzten Split bei DIG schon war) recht gefragt sein.
Jetzt hat Dig mit den beiden iwie seinen alten Charme verloren. Die hatten so eine Ausstrahlung als ob die vorher im Suff gesagt hätten: Komm lass und da oben spielen.  Vor allem Qtpie.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2014)

Durfte gerade mit nem "support" Zed spielen, der sämtliche cs contestet hat. Eine Wohltat, sag ich euch...


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2014)

Woah. Der Sturm gestern hat unser Internet weggeblasen. Hatte so Bock gestern zu zocken. Aber ging nix. Leitung tot. Heute morgen hat die Fritzbox immer noch wild vor sich hingeblinkt. Hoffentlich gehts heute abend, nach der Arbeit wieder! :0(


----------



## Gast20180620 (22. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt hab ich mir vor paar Tagen extra Vlad zum Ausprobieren gekauft und nu isser kostenlos.... Immerhin gefällt er mir, da war die Investition wenigstens nicht umsonst


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2014)

Tungdal schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir vor paar Tagen extra Vlad zum Ausprobieren gekauft und nu isser kostenlos.... Immerhin gefällt er mir, da war die Investition wenigstens nicht umsonst



Naja. So schlimm ist das nicht. Ist mir auch schon passiert. ^^


----------



## Yellowbear (22. Oktober 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, die Lowlevel-Leute sind bzgl. Toxizität noch schlimmer als Silber...


 
Echt? Also ich werde viel seltener bis nie in Botgames geflamed als in PVP-Games. Die meisten nehmens dort doch nicht ernst, da hatte ich wirklich nur sehr selten Ausnahmen, die sich aufgeregt haben. Viele in Botgames sind Anfänger, die das Spiel selbst nicht beherrschen.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2014)

Nicht in Botgames, ich rede schon von pvp.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Oktober 2014)

Hab gestern Ranked wieder mal gespielt. Gegner hatte first pick und nimmt Malzahar, ich an 3ter stelle Picke einfach mal Katarina und denke mir im nachhinein "OMG warum pick ich Katarina"  Dann aber doch die Lane gewonnen gegen ihn. Müsste eigentlich andersrum sein


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2014)

Malz hat einfach krasse Probleme im High-Mobility-Meta, einfach nicht viable momentan...


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2014)

IMO ist es ein typischer "Win lane lose game"-Champ. Ausser seinem Silence hat er für Teamfights einfach zu wenig zu bieten. Der Suppression-Effekt ist schön und gut - leider musst du zu nahe ran und gehst fast instant down weil league of gapclosers oder du haust das auf nen Tank und gibst dem Gegner freiwillig den dmgvorteil.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2014)

Mit gutem Positioning kannst du ne Menge Schaden anrichten, aber wenn die Gegner clever sind, ist ein Malz im Team definitiv ein Nachteil, ja.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema Mobility: Wenn man in die Worlds schaut, sind ja Ryze, Twitch, Orianna und Rumble ja auch soooo mobil!


----------



## nulchking (23. Oktober 2014)

Ryze mit Ulti und Movement Quints, Twitch hat seinen Stealth, Orianna Speed durch w und rumble ebenfalls.
Im vergleich zu Malz definitiv mehr mobility


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2014)

Zudem hat Orianna noch ihren Schild und die Ulti, die man jeweils zum Eigenschutz verwenden kann.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Oktober 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ryze mit Ulti und Movement Quints, Twitch hat seinen Stealth, Orianna Speed durch w und rumble ebenfalls.
> Im vergleich zu Malz definitiv mehr mobility



Aber auch nicht wirklich mobil. Orianna und Twitch würde ich auch eher als einen out of combat Speedboost bezeichnen, da der Stealth (und MS-Boost) erst nach 1,5s ohne Damage kommt. Oriannas W wird auch recht selten in einem Kampf als MS-Tool benutzt, da man doch recht viel Schadenspotential abgibt.
Und ja, Orianna kann sich mit dem Schild oder der Ulti schützen, aber trotzdem muss sie sich wegflashen, wenn jemand auf sie springt, den sie nicht damit bursten kann.


----------



## Leckrer (24. Oktober 2014)

Beim 6. Versuch war ich jetzt auch dran. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit DSR, also Downsampling bei LOL? Möglich sein, müsste das ja, da man das Interface skalieren kann. Ich will jetzt nur kein Spiel starten um rumzutesten und den anderen vielleicht den Spielspaß zu verderben.

EDIT:

WOW! Hab jetzt mal gedownsampelt. Das sieht ja FANTASTISCH Smooth aus. Man kann ja ein Tutorial spielen. Da kann man die Einstellungen ja auch durchtesten!

Ich zock das jetzt testmäßig in 3840x2160. Die GTX 770 schafft das auch mit 60 FPS. Nur das Menu ist etwas sehr klein und der Chat auch. Den Chat kann man nicht weit genug hochskalieren. Das Menu kann man garnicht skalieren.

Aber das sieht echt mal gut aus alles!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du rumexperimentieren willst: Mach ein freies Spiel auf und starte es alleine. Da kannst du auch einfach beenden und das Spiel löst sich auf!

Edit: Grad gesehen: Ryu und H0R0 zu Millenium?


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2014)

OK, komischerweise sieht Downsampling in Sumoners Rift dann wiederum sehr beschissen aus.


----------



## Lyran (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie schauts eigentlich mal mit einem neuen Skin für Jinx aus? Das Mafia Teil ist ja pott hässlich.. gibt es irgendwelche Gerüchte?


----------



## mrtvu (30. Oktober 2014)

Lyran schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mal mit einem neuen Skin für Jinx aus? Das Mafia Teil ist ja pott hässlich.. gibt es irgendwelche Gerüchte?


 
Mafia Jinx finde ich auch hässlich. Vielleicht kommt mal ein "Spoiled Princess Jinx" Skin raus


----------



## dnz (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das würde passen 
Verschickt/bekommt einer von euch eigentlich auch mal gelegentlich Mystery-Skins? Wenn ja: War schon mal was brauchbares bzw. seltenes dabei?


----------



## Franzl (31. Oktober 2014)

Kennt das einer:
Trotz potenter hardware 2500k und 6970 kommt es in lol zu rucklern? Vor allem wenn viel gleichzeitig passiert merk ich das für ca 1~2sekunden. 
Habe schon überlegt meine cpu zu übertakten da es definitiv nicht an der graka liegen kann...


----------



## meik19081999 (31. Oktober 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Kennt das einer:
> Trotz potenter hardware 2500k und 6970 kommt es in lol zu rucklern? Vor allem wenn viel gleichzeitig passiert merk ich das für ca 1~2sekunden.
> Habe schon überlegt meine cpu zu übertakten da es definitiv nicht an der graka liegen kann...


bei mir kahm es vor das ich mit vsync dauerhaft ruckler hab und deswegen immer die fps nicht gecappt hab und nur selten kommt es vor das es bei vielen skills ruckelt... 
(cpu: i5-4670k@4,3ghz und graka: gtx670)


----------



## Franzl (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann mir aber echt nicht vorstellen das hier die hardware limitiert. Schatten habe ich zb aus effekte runtergedreht und vsync aus (fps uncapped)


----------



## killer196 (31. Oktober 2014)

dnz schrieb:


> Ja, das würde passen
> Verschickt/bekommt einer von euch eigentlich auch mal gelegentlich Mystery-Skins? Wenn ja: War schon mal was brauchbares bzw. seltenes dabei?



Brauchbar einige, z.b. spirit guard udyr.


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Oktober 2014)

Summoners Rift ruckelt nie, Howling Abyss schon ab und an.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir hängt das Spiel meist mal für 1-2 Sekunden warum auch immer, stört besonders in Kämpfen. Muss wohl meinen Billig PC upgraden


----------



## Lyran (1. November 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Mafia Jinx finde ich auch hässlich. Vielleicht kommt mal ein "Spoiled Princess Jinx" Skin raus


 
Ja das wär mal was


----------



## Teutonnen (5. November 2014)

Die neue Kalista ist auch komplett broken. Lucian wird generft, weil er alle 3-4 Sekunden dashen kann... Joa, geben wir dem neuen Champ nen Dash auf dem Passiven (!), den jede AA triggert (!!!!!).


Im Prinzip ist die jetzt so, als ob Yasuo 550 Range hätte und auch ohne Gegner dashen könnte.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. November 2014)

Gerade Dunkmaster Darius per Mystery Gift bekommen.


----------



## mrtvu (6. November 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Gerade Dunkmaster Darius per Mystery Gift bekommen.


 
Du Glückspilz und ich habe den vollen Wucherpreis gezahlt 

Egal, ich kann mir mein Leben ohne Dunkmaster Darius gar nicht mehr vorstellen  Ich spiele ihn fast überall: top, jungle, support, Dominion, ARAM, Twisted Fate 

Der geilste Moment war mal beim letzen Hexakill-Mode in Twisted Fate: "PENTAKILL" !!! "Darius sei dunk!" Insgesamt 27/9 für Darius


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. November 2014)

Was ich mega schade finde ist das wenn man mit Dunkmaster einen Penta mit der Ulti macht da kein "Pentadunk" steht oder ähnliches, das hätte diesen Skin so Badass gemacht.  Aber ich suchte ihn auch gerade wegen dem Skin wieder und werde nur zu geflammt mit Darius noob champ, no skill usw aber es ist einfach so Badass.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. November 2014)

Ich hab den Dunkmaster skin auch gekauft - und dann direkt die Lane gegen nen Yasuo verloren.  (Zu meiner Verteidigung, der war Plat 1, ich bin S3 und gehöre dort auch hin  )


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. November 2014)

Ich hatte 3 Spiele hintereinander gespielt und alle waren irgendwie was mit 12-17 Kills und 1-5 Deaths


----------



## mrtvu (6. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich hab den Dunkmaster skin auch gekauft - und dann direkt die Lane gegen nen Yasuo verloren.  (Zu meiner Verteidigung, der war Plat 1, ich bin S3 und gehöre dort auch hin  )


 
Wie kann das sein? Im normalfall SKIN > SKILL  

Übrigens ich komme auch nicht höher als Silber 3 rauf. Ich gehöre eher zu Silber 4


----------



## Teutonnen (6. November 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein? Im normalfall SKIN > SKILL


 
Joa... aber Darius dunkt die Regeln.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. November 2014)

Habt ihr schon mal seine Taunts angehört ganze 14 Stück wenn ich mich nicht irre.  Einzig heute hab ich gegen Gnar verloren  aber mir dann die Kills von Bot/Mid geholt. Mein jungler war als Riven und hat jede Lane gefeedet aber dann auch nie geholfen.  2/18 oder so


----------



## Teutonnen (8. November 2014)

Grad wieder ein Spiel geleavt... "LET ME ADC PLS" Ezreal, 7 cs nach 10 Minuten. "ME MID OK" Leblanc 0-6 29 cs nach 10 Minuten. 

Ne sorry, für sowas verschwende ich meine Zeit nicht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. November 2014)

Know that feeling


----------



## 777890 (8. November 2014)

Zurzeit sind unglaublich viele Smurfs unterwegs, durchschnittlich 1,5 Smurfs pro Ranked.
Dem Anschein nach wollen viele die Belohnungen bevor die Season endet.


----------



## Yellowbear (9. November 2014)

Gegen Ende der Season LoL zu spielen ist echt grauenhaft: In der *SoloQ* versuchen entweder alle verzweifelt noch aufzusteigen und werden übel toxic, wenn das Spiel nicht läuft oder jemand trollt, um anderen genau das zu Verderben oder ein High-Elo-Smurf carried sich noch schnell in die Gold-Zone. 
Im *Teamranked* lassen sich sehr viele Spieler ebenfalls von ein oder zwei High-Elo-Leuten in frisch erstellten Teams in die Reward-Zone carrien. 
In den *Normals* treiben sich plötzlich alle Leute herum, die bereits ihr Ziel erreicht haben und kein Absteigen mehr riskieren wollen. Da sind dann auch schnell mal ein paar Plat oder Diamant-Spieler drin, die die ganze Season natürlich hauptsächlich Ranked spielen und demnach erstmal einen niedrigen Normal-MMR haben... 
Bald ist es ja vorbei.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. November 2014)

@Yellowbear:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Ende musste ich den Rengar auch noch carrien. 
http://matchhistory.euw.leagueoflegends.com/en/#match-details/EUW1/1813548749/35279643?tab=stats


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. November 2014)

Das mit dem Ranking ist ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert. Ich hab schon einige gesehen die zwar Diamant waren, aber dennoch recht große "Fachidioten". z.B. hab ich letztens gegen einen Brand als Karthus in der Mitte gespielt und alle haben gesagt: "Hey pass auf, der ist Diamant." Ich hab dann Lane normal gespielt, recht soliden Lead bekommen und schlussendlich gewonnen. Nach dem Spiel stellt sich heraus: 95% Support-Spiele diese Ranked-Season. Nur weil wer auf seiner Main Diamant ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass er auf anderen Lanes nicht irgendwie Gold-Niveau ist.


----------



## Yellowbear (9. November 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Nur weil wer auf seiner Main Diamant ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass er auf anderen Lanes nicht irgendwie Gold-Niveau ist.



Gut, das kann natürlich auch passieren . Aber ich würde mal behaupten, selbst wenn der Diamant-Spieler auf einer ungewohnten Position spielt, ist er Low-Elo-Spielern oft trotzdem noch aufgrund des Spielverständnisses, der taktischen Fähigkeiten und der Mechanics überlegen.
Und @Teutonnen: Jap, genau solche Situationen meinte ich. Nur das wir dann manchmal noch nichtmal nen Platin-Spieler hatten .


----------



## Kapotth (11. November 2014)

Season 4 ist vorbei, der neue Jungle und das Grafikupdate können kommen


----------



## Teutonnen (11. November 2014)

Mmh, die neue Map gefällt mir nicht so. Die Alte hat einen gewissen Charme, die Neue ist grau in grau gemischt mit Dota...


----------



## Kinguin (11. November 2014)

LoL hat sich ganz schön verändert,wenn ich das mal so mit früher vergleiche,nagut musss ja ^^
Wer hätte aber damals gedacht,dass das Spiel mal so groß wird 
Gleichzeitig bringt das halt auch viele Veränderungen mit sich,nicht alle sind immer positiv,aber LoL macht ab und zu immer noch Bock 
Das was halt vieles kaputt macht,ist halt die Community,aber so große Spiele locken nunmal viele an,mit Kollegen bockts dann umso mehr wieder


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. November 2014)

Ich hab nur ein Ollen Silber rahmen


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. November 2014)

Ich finde LoL entwickelt sich super. Platz für Nostalgie wirds aber immer geben. 

Ich freu mich auf die Neuigkeiten!


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. November 2014)

Die neuesten Skins sind auch der Hammer, hoffe die machen weiter so und bringen zudem ein paar mehr ultimateskins heraus. Wenn sie ein paar tolle aktionen und angebote bringen, bin ich auch gewillt 50€ zu investieren


----------



## Yellowbear (13. November 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Die neuesten Skins sind auch der Hammer, hoffe die machen weiter so und bringen zudem ein paar mehr ultimateskins heraus.


Naja, "ein paar" vermutlich erstmal nicht, aber ein Ultimate Skin ist schon länger in der Mache und sollte demnächst dann mal erscheinen. Für welche Champion ist noch immer offen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. November 2014)

Wird wahrscheinlich keiner meiner Lieblinge sein. Aber man kann sich ja überraschen lassen. Ein Ultimateskin für Yasuo, wie der wohl aussehen würde


----------



## Teutonnen (13. November 2014)

Ezreal mit Iceborn/Manamune und cdr boots ist auch ganz lustig, grad mal wieder gespielt. Du hast zwar nicht den imba dps aber dafür kommst du einfach nicht an den Champ ran. Schaffst du's durch den Iceborn-Slow, portet er einfach wieder weg und spammt dich weiter mit Slows zu. 

Gerade gegen full AD teams ist das abartig nervig - mit Iceborn und nem Randuins hast du mal kurz 200 Rüstung und 2500 HP - als ADC.


----------



## 777890 (13. November 2014)

Ezreal mit einem Randuins??


----------



## Teutonnen (13. November 2014)

Warum nicht? Ist gegen AD das beste Item. Kannst natürlich auch GA oder gar nichts nehmen.


----------



## Franzl (13. November 2014)

Grad einem cheater/Hacker/glitch user begegnet. Konnte Fähigkeiten ohne cd nutzen und konnte mit einem warmog den botrk active ohne cooldown nutzen. Hat mir in 1 sekunde 2.2 k damage gedrückt 
Ticket ist von mind. 2 leuten geschrieben.
Ist anscheinend wieder "in", also seid vorsichtig.
Sein summ name war übrigens: 
Saigo no seijin


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Ticket ist von mind. 2 leuten geschrieben



Passiert doch eh nix...


----------



## Xcravier (13. November 2014)

Naja das stimmt nicht. Gegen Hacker geht Riot ziemlich hart vor. Ich hatte bisher (in ca. 2000 Games) noch keinen einzigen Hacker ^^


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2014)

Ich auch nicht. Oder ich habs halt nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Franzl (13. November 2014)

Mehr als reporten und ticket schreiben kann man nicht. Immerhin hab ich nichts unversucht gelassen. Schade um das verlorene game.

Anderes Thema: Ich als jungler freue mich auf neuen jungle und neue items  die neue map finde ich zwar cool aber iwie hauts mich auch nicht um. Damit nähert sich lol optisch tatsächlich der konkurrenz an


----------



## mrtvu (13. November 2014)

Ich finde die graphischen Änderungen durchaus gelungen und besser ablesbar.  

Gerade Akali zum ersten Mal ausprobiert gegen Bots: PENTAKILL


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. November 2014)

Ich kann es kaum erwarten die neue Map endlich im Normal Game zu haben . Bis man beim Teamersteller welche findet ist Weihnachten. 


Nichts gegen Bronze Spieler. Ich selber war noch  Bronze , aber ADC, Support, Mitte alle Bronze... *Yasou vs Akali*, Wenn man schon 3 mal vom Lee gegankt wird sollte jemanden doch mal irgendwann klar werden das er nicht mehr so Aggresiv gegen Akali spielen sollte. Wer war schuld Ich... Bot hat natürlich total verkackt, *Vayne + Janna* gegen *Graves + Karma *verlieren total ihre Lane Top GP vs Olaf verliert genau so. Erklär mir mal jemand bitte wie ich an 3 Lanes gleichzeitig sein soll + dazu noch einigermaßen Schaden machen oder irgendwie Gold gekommen? Ich hab mitte öfter gegankt ihm geholfen. Bot auch, Top genau so. Ging halt nicht immer gut, ich spiel ja Vii noch nicht lange, später dann pusht Olaf einfach mal so durch ohne das es ansatzweise jemanden Interessiert. GP geht in seine Richtung kurz davor macht er einfach einen bogen Richtung Mitte lässt ihn ruhig mal den Nexus pushen..... Bot lane genau so juckt sich kein stück darum, nur ich bin als einziger hoch und hab versucht ihn aufzuhalten, was ist GP sieht ich mach 1vs1 und verliere, er kommt und geht wieder kurz davor einfach mal weg.... Dann Yasou flamet nur noch rum wegen Lee sin warum er Babysittet was für ein noob er ist weil er nur leichte Ziele nimmt... Später 3vs3 am Bot Tower. ich geh rein Ulti Graves, Janna macht wenigstens irgendetwas aber hey Vayne Q in den Bush und schön warten bis ich sterbe um dann erst drauf zugehen und dabei auch mal sterben... Nein danke danach bin ich einfach stehn geblieben und keine 2 Minuten später war GG. War mein schlimmstes Spiel überhaupt...



Hier mal Wunderschöne 4K Bilder von LoL 

Bild 1
Bild 2
Bild 3
Bild 4
Bild 5


waren alle zu groß für PCGH Insgesamt irgendwie 230MB


----------



## Teutonnen (14. November 2014)

Gegen Graves/Karma gehen Vayne/Janna auch komplett unter. Das stimmt schon so, das Matchup ist nunmal EXTREM schlecht. Gangplank ist nunmal Gangplank... Es gibt einen Grund, warum den kaum wer spielt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. November 2014)

Naja kann schon sein aber, was die da für Hardcore Chase gemacht haben war schon nicht normal. Yasou lief Praktisch in den Tower rein und hat auf Akali immer Ulti gemacht selbst bei Full HP, ich wüsste gern was er sich dabei gedacht hat  GP hat mir am Anfang fast meinen Red gestealt und wollte erst gar nicht weg egal wie oft ich gepingt hab  Vayne und Janna weiß ich nicht hab ich nicht so sehr drauf geachtet außer das Vayne bronze 5 war und kaum was getan hat.


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. November 2014)

Die neue map und die darin enthaltenen Veränderungen kann ich nur sehr begrüßen, konnte mich aber schnell darauf zurechtfinden, auch wenn es gewöhnungsbedürftig ist anfangs. Gleich noch für 50€ RP gekauft und mir den Project Yasuo Skin gegeben. Ist immerhin mein main. 
Allerdings kommt es mir so vor, dass alles etwas flüssiger und schneller läuft, als würde man etwas weniger und schneller laufen. Man merkt gar nicht wie das die Zeit vergeht. Gerade noch early game und schon 20min rum. Aber im positiven sinne. Absolut Spaß auf der Map, man merkt aber dass es Beta ist, da muss noch gefixt werden. Ich hoffe die machen das recht schnell und bringen die final dann auch für die restlichen modi. Denn das TeamBuilder Feature ist auch noch nicht ganz ausgereift wie ich solo als auch im premade teambuilding feststellen musste.


----------



## Kapotth (14. November 2014)

Ich finde besonders den geänderten Kamera Winkel gut, komm jetz viel besser klar. Aber aus irgendeinen Grund ist mien Ping jetzt leicht erhöht, ob das im Sinne des Erfinders ist?

Ich freu mich schon auf Battlecast Skarner, darauf hab ich seit 2 Jahren gewartet (: Nur wie der im neuen Jungle mit 2 Healpots wird ist fraglich.


----------



## Xcravier (14. November 2014)

Ich habe bei der neuen Map eher das Gegenteilige bemerkt, ich hab fast keine skillshots mehr getroffen


----------



## KnackRackBistro (14. November 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der neuen Map eher das Gegenteilige bemerkt, ich hab fast keine skillshots mehr getroffen


 
Immer auf die Füße zielen, denn da ist die Hitbox des Champions


----------



## Yellowbear (16. November 2014)

Kann es sein, dass Elo Boosting sehr viel beliebter geworden ist (Vor allem natürlich gegen Ende der Season)?
Mir ist jetzt schon öfter aufgefallen, dass wir in Normals ein oder zwei High-Elo-Spieler als Gegner hatten, die dann aber häufig nicht so gut waren, wie man es erwarten würde. Während der laufenden Season waren unsere Gegner allerdings so gut wie nie höher als Gold.
Jetzt habe ich mir mal von den letzten zwei Spielern (oKaScouille - Europe West - Summoners - League of Legends, Little Beelzebub - Europe West - Summoners - League of Legends) das Lolking-Profil angesehen und dort offenbart sich folgender Score-Verlauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide haben kurz vor Ende der Season nochmal deutlich (!) zugelegt, bei beiden nach gut 400+ Spielen. Da ist doch was faul, oder?

Edit: 
Oder der Typ: PornActor - Europe West - Summoners - League of Legends. Man carried sich doch nicht plötzlich innerhalb von einem Monat von mittlerem Silber auf mittleres Platin?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xcravier (16. November 2014)

Doch, das kann schon sein. 
Bei mir ist es meißtens auch immer so, dass ich für zig Spiele in einer Liga festsitze, und dann aber auf einmal eine Winning-Spree bekommen, und z.B. von Gold 5 auf Platin 5 climbe. Außerdem tryharded nicht jeder in ranked, und fängt erst wieder am Ende der Season wieder an zu tryharden, also nur noch Champions zu spielen, die er mained ^^


----------



## Franzl (16. November 2014)

Der eine kann geboostet sein. Bei dem anderen sieht nan ja das ein elo erreicht hat was er vorher schon mal hatte.

Ich finds immer ultra nervig nichtmal aus Spaß normals spielen zu können. Als ob man nicht einfach mal luschig spielen darf oder einfach komplett neues zeug probieren kann. Ständig kommen dann Kommentare wegen dem elo.....finde ich ziemlich ätzend.

Edit: diese Kommentare kommen übrigens_ immer_ von niedrigeren Ligen. Geliebte lol community, alles challenger spieler und völlig zu unrecht in ihrer Liga.


----------



## Xcravier (16. November 2014)

Geht mir auch immer so ^^ 
"Omg why is this noob platin and i'm silver -.-"

Die checken irgendwie nie, dass man in normal games nicht wie in rankeds spielt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. November 2014)

Ich finds am schlimmsten, dass Leute ranked spielen, die dann gar nicht wissen, wie man miteinander umgehen muss und nichtmal Grundregeln befolgen können um zu gewinnen Das nimmt einem dann echt den Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## Xcravier (16. November 2014)

Ich spiel in letzter Zeit auch fast nur noch normals.
Das tolle Gefühl,  wenn man gewinnt ist dann zwar ein bisschen schwächer, aber dafür wird man auch nicht so mad, wenn man verliert :/


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. November 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Geht mir auch immer so ^^
> "Omg why is this noob platin and i'm silver -.-"
> 
> Die checken irgendwie nie, dass man in normal games nicht wie in rankeds spielt.


 
Ja stimmt schon Flamen muss nicht sein aber, stell dir vor du bist Silver spielst vll gerade mal so gut wie Gold V, und dein gegner ist Platin 1 und nimmt dich locker esay. Macht dir das Spaß?  

Aber man kann ja nichts für. Ich bekomme in Normal auch oft Platin Spieler rein, obwohl ich Silver 3 bin


----------



## Xcravier (16. November 2014)

Also ich finde normal Games eigentlich immer ganz lustig, weil ich fast immer gefeeded bin, und der andere Adc nicht farmen kann 
Meine Elo in normal Games ist halt um einiges unter meiner echten Elo, weil ich ab lvl 30 kaum noch normal games, sondern nur noch ranked gespielt habe ^^


----------



## Yellowbear (17. November 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Meine Elo in normal Games ist halt um einiges unter meiner echten Elo, weil ich ab lvl 30 kaum noch normal games, sondern nur noch ranked gespielt habe ^^


 
Bei mir ist es leider genau anders herum


----------



## Leckrer (18. November 2014)

Mein Kumpel (Master Tier) sagte letztens, alles unter challenger sind untermenschen und in Platin hätte man die Basics verstanden


----------



## Teutonnen (18. November 2014)

Das Wichtigste haben die Leute schon in Bronze 5 verstanden: Teemo muss sterben - darum verfolgen die ihn auch zu 5t.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. November 2014)

Das gleiche würden sie auch mit Singed machen, wenn er noch gespielt würde.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. November 2014)

Ich war grad (mal wieder) total überrascht, dass wieder OGN Qualifier sind. Hoffen wir mal, dass das neue Team "Huya Tigers" ein bisschen Erfolg hat, ich will PraY wieder in der OGN sehen.


----------



## mrtvu (21. November 2014)

Wie gefällt euch der neue Summoner-Rift und die neuen Items? Also für mich ist es schon eine Umstellung, wieder neu alles ausprobieren und überdenken. Manche Items sind ganz verschwunden, andere Items sind am Preis oder an den Eigenschaften verändert worden.

An den neuen Look kann ich mich gewöhnen. Aber warum müssen Sie immer wieder die Items verändern? Manche Builds sind jetzt obsolet weil fast alles geändert worden ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. November 2014)

Das gravierendste war wohl der Jungle und die Richtung, die da eingeschlagen wurde finde ich eher unglücklich. Man braucht Sustain um Ganken und Junglen zu können, ansonsten muss man sich jedenfalls innerhalb der ersten 10 Minuten überlegen: Ganke ich oder jungle ich? wenn man aus der Base raus geht oder spätestens nach dem ersten Camp. Man muss deutlich länger planen und "Spontanganks" sind eher selten geworden.
Den Rest finde ich nicht sooo gravierend, die meisten Builds sind immer noch okay.


----------



## mrtvu (21. November 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Man muss deutlich länger planen und "Spontanganks" sind eher selten geworden.



Das fängt schon mal schlecht an wenn man neben Machette nur nur mehr 2 Lebensgetränke kaufen kann, früher hat man 5 gekauft. Spontanganks und spontan early jungle farm neben der Laine geht nicht mehr.

Es lebe die EU-Inflation, früher um das selbe Geld fünf Sachen gekauft, einige Monate später nur mehr zwei. Gratullation RIOT!!!!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. November 2014)

Ich habs grad mal in ein paar Custom-Games ausprobiert mit dem neuen Jungle. Irgendwie ist es meistens einfacher gewesen, zu clearen, wenn man den ersten Smite nicht auf den Buff gesetzt hat. Mit den Ersatz für den Wight mit der Giftrüstung oder dem Ersatz für den Golem mit dem Monster-Stun wird es gefühlt besser als sich die 25% Mana bzw. Leben zu "ersmiten".
Die Frage ist halt, wie man dann auf Counter reagiert.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. November 2014)

Counterjunglen wird sowieso abartig stark sein. Du deniest dem Gegner nicht nur Gold, EXP und evtl Stacks sondern gleich noch die Buffs.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. November 2014)

Ich habe heut ezum ersten Mal Veigar gespielt. Wie op ist der denn?! Hat total Spaß gemacht, mir gleich den Final Boss Veigar Skin zugelegt. Über 1000 AP dmg kommt man da ja leicht


----------



## Teutonnen (22. November 2014)

Veigar hat halt keine Mobility. Ansonsten ist er einfach abartig und er snowballt so oder so (du gewinnst die Lane -> Kannst den gegnerischen APC onehitten. Du verlierst die Lane -> Kannst den gegnerischen APC trotzdem onehitten  ) und der Käfig ist immer OP.


----------



## Xcravier (22. November 2014)

Haha xD ich hab mir gerade voll einen wegelacht, also ich dass "du gewinnst die lane ... du verlierst die lane ..." gelesen habe


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. November 2014)

Plot Twist: der Gegner hat keinen APC!


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. November 2014)

Das stimmt. Im Endgame vor allem ist eh alles egal, was mir dann unterkommt, stirbt. Außer es kommt iwie aus dem Kampf raus, dann aber eben beim nächsten Mal. Ich denke, Vegar sollte man einfach gute boots verpassen oder?

Ansonsten hat er ja den Käfig wie gesagt und vllt noch was durch items (schild, unsterblich für 2,5sek, sowas). Meine Frage: Wozu Ignite? Nicht lieber Revive oder TP ?


----------



## Klarostorix (23. November 2014)

Ich würde eher Heal oder Barrier nehmen. Wie baut ihr denn Veigar (Item-mäßig)?


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2014)

So eine verdammte ********! Ich hab jetzt seit nem Monat kein Internet mehr! Ich würde bei der neuen Seasson auch gerne endlich mitmischen! :0(


----------



## Teutonnen (23. November 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich würde eher Heal oder Barrier nehmen. Wie baut ihr denn Veigar (Item-mäßig)?



Athenes, sorcs, dfg, zhonyas, rabadons...


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. November 2014)

Der Final Boss Skin ist so geil, kann man mMn aber für die neues Map nochmal überarbeiten.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Dezember 2014)

Heute in nem Match gelesen:


Lee Sin is what's wrong with Bronze players - he always goes into the jungle with no vision.


----------



## mrtvu (6. Dezember 2014)

Seit dem Patch 4.2 ist der Anfang noch viel entscheidender als früher. Ein schlechter Anfang ist meistens ein Lose. Durch die Dominanz des stärkeren Teams über den Drachen und den Baron ist es für das schlechtere Team ein Comeback praktisch nicht mehr drinnen.


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab jetzt fast 2 Monate kein Internet mehr. So ein Schiete. Ich will endlich die neue Season zocken...  Klingt alles ziemlich gut, was ich so gelesen hab.


----------



## mrtvu (6. Dezember 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt fast 2 Monate kein Internet mehr. So ein Schiete. Ich will endlich die neue Season zocken...  Klingt alles ziemlich gut, was ich so gelesen hab.



Du verpasst nicht viel. Ist nur beta! So richtig ernst geht es noch nicht zur Sache, jeder testet neue Items und Strategien aus...


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Dezember 2014)

Grad hat Uol gegen tsm gewonnen. XD


----------



## Yellowbear (7. Dezember 2014)

Übel, wie viel Einfluss, aber auch Verantwortung, der Jungler mittlerweile auf/für das Spiel hat. Sobald ein Team mal 5 Dragonbuffs hat, ist es fast nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Da kann man selbst mit nem dutzend Kills vorne liegen. 
Wir wurden letztens von einem Team mit maximalen Dragonbuff und Talisman of Ascension überrannt, ich sags euch, das ist der Stoff, aus dem Albträume gemacht werden .


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Dezember 2014)

Naja der Jungler soll schon irgendwie nen Einfluss haben... Die Carry-Rolle wurde ihm mit S5 komplett gestrichen (ganz einfach nicht genug Gold für die Items).


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Dezember 2014)

Syndra ist schon heftig im Aram - besonders, wenn man noch andere Skillshot-Champs im Team hat. Ich konnte einfach CDR bauen, meine Stuns rauswerfen und sobald einer getroffen hat, gingen auf das gleiche Ziel sofort alle Skillshots, die gerade nicht auf CD waren.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir ja direkt zu Release Rek'sai im Bundle mit dem Eternum-Skin gekauft. Ich liebe dieses Vieh einfach. Man kann einfach total schnell überall sein, fliehen und chasen, richtig ordentlich die lanes pushen und nebenbei den jungle clearen. Viele schreien dann auf und brüllen OP, aber das ist es gar nicht wirklich. Tunnel werden leicht zerstört, viel tanken kann man auch nicht, kontrollverlusteffekte können leicht tödlich enden, oneshotten tut man auch nicht, man wirft sie nur in die luft und leicht ist sie nicht wirklich zu spielen, insgesamt finde ich, ist sie von Release an gut im Spiel dabei. Bin gespannt was sie mit den nächsten Patches an ihr ändern werden.


Sagt mal wisst ihr wie man Makros richtig einstellt? Habe die Logitech G710+ und wollte jetzt endlich mal Makros für LoL erstellen bzgl laugh, dance, joke, taunt. Ich habe einen einfach /laugh genannt und ne Aufzeichnung gestartet mit Enter /laugh Enter. Das Makro hab ich auf éine Makrotaste gezogen, aber wenn ich sie drücke passiert nichts. Weder auf dem Desktop nocht sonst irgendwo. Wieso?


----------



## Yellowbear (13. Dezember 2014)

Als Support ist Rek'Sai recht nervig, weil man für mehr Vision sorgen muss, da man aus den unmöglichsten Richtungen geganked werden kann .



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Sagt mal wisst ihr wie man Makros richtig einstellt? Habe die Logitech G710+ und wollte jetzt endlich mal Makros für LoL erstellen bzgl laugh, dance, joke, taunt. Ich habe einen einfach /laugh genannt und ne Aufzeichnung gestartet mit Enter /laugh Enter. Das Makro hab ich auf éine Makrotaste gezogen, aber wenn ich sie drücke passiert nichts. Weder auf dem Desktop nocht sonst irgendwo. Wieso?



Man kann in LoL ingame im Optionen-Menü unter "Kommunikation" direkt Tasten für die Emotes belegen. Übrigens geht im Chat auch z.B. "/l" für laugh oder "/d" für dance.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Dezember 2014)

Ist doch super. GET REK

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Dezember 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Sagt mal wisst ihr wie man Makros richtig einstellt? Habe die Logitech G710+ und wollte jetzt endlich mal Makros für LoL erstellen bzgl laugh, dance, joke, taunt. Ich habe einen einfach /laugh genannt und ne Aufzeichnung gestartet mit Enter /laugh Enter. Das Makro hab ich auf éine Makrotaste gezogen, aber wenn ich sie drücke passiert nichts. Weder auf dem Desktop nocht sonst irgendwo. Wieso?



Hast du "ENTER/laughENTER" mal probiert? Nach dem / sollte im Chat kein Leerschlag sein und Enter alleine öffnet den Chat ja schon mit ner Zeile.

Oder halt mal /l (kleines L) - /d - /t - /j


----------



## JPW (14. Dezember 2014)

Man braucht dafür kein Makro. 
Einfach STRG + 4.
1,2 und 3 sind die anderen emotes.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Dezember 2014)

Geht bei mir z.B. nicht, hab die Skills auf 1234 und strg 1234 ist "hochleveln".


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Dezember 2014)

Habs jetzt einfach ingame auf 1,2,3,4 Num Block gesetzt. Erfüllt seinen zweck


----------



## killer196 (21. Dezember 2014)

Match History

what n game. Leider duch n beschissenen Teamfight im jungle verloren.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob einige von euch ihn hier kennen, aber er ist mMn mit der beste deutsche Youtuber auch für LoL überhaupt  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9YTp5M6yYgSd6t0SeL2GQw

Ich habe mich derzeit ja in Nidalee verliebt. RekSai sowieso, damit gewinne ich 80% der Games, besonders im Ranked  Bin jetzt fast 3 Divisionen aufgestiegen, so sollte das schon sein. Bin eig Gold-Player, aber habe durch ne lange Pause usw bei Silver 5 anfangen müssen. 

Der neue Modus ist auch der Hammer, super lustig iwie. Eben auch weils Draft pick ARAM ist mit mehr Dynamik


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Dezember 2014)

Das neue Aram ist einfach nur lustig. Jeder pickt Poke-Champs. Spiel mal ne Hardengage-comp.


----------



## mrtvu (22. Dezember 2014)

Hab schon nach 2 tagen das Poroking Icon geschaft


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Dezember 2014)

poroking-icon?


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2014)

Mann Mann Mann, immer noch kein Internet. Seit Oktober kein LoL mehr gezockt.   

Wenn ich euch so zulese, bekomme ich richtig bock zum Spielen.  Hab noch garnix von der neuen Season gesehen...


----------



## cryon1c (25. Dezember 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann, immer noch kein Internet. Seit Oktober kein LoL mehr gezockt.
> 
> Wenn ich euch so zulese, bekomme ich richtig bock zum Spielen.  Hab noch garnix von der neuen Season gesehen...



Probier doch mal ob das über UMTS geht. Handy dran, hotspot einrichten, testen. Ja du wist wohl um die 100 ping haben, aber LoL ist damit spielbar, darfst halt keinen Char mit combos spielen 
Wenn das funktioniert, holst dir nen günstigen Prepaid-Stick mit 5GB Tarif, das langt für zocken, TS und LoL-updates. Wenn nicht, wohnst du in einem Bunker und musst wohl ohne LoL leben.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich müsste ja erst mal den aktuellen Patch runterladen. Ich hab das Spiel ja seit Ende Oktober nicht mehr gestartet. Ich nehm mal an, meine ALDI-Surfstick "Datenflat" dürfte den Patch nicht packen. Erstens hab ich ne unterirdische Downloadrate und zweitens hab ich pro Tag glaub nur 500 MB "Datenflat".


----------



## cryon1c (25. Dezember 2014)

Dann über 2 Tage halt. Wer zocken will muss schon was dafür tun. Danach kannste erstmal suchten, aber was die Patches angeht - da gabs schon paar größere.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2014)

Wie groß ist der den Überhaupt?


----------



## cryon1c (25. Dezember 2014)

Gab mehrere, neue Season halt. Weiß nicht mehr, da ich mit ner 32er Leitung die Dinger relativ zügig wegsauge^^


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mit dem ALDI-Surfstick am letzten Steam-Update für Dark Souls 2 (war ca. 260 GB groß) ca. 2 oder 3 Tage gesaugt. Durchschnitt so 35 bis 70 KB/S, wenn der Download nicht ganz weggebrochen war. 

Die Nummer mit dem Update von LOL kann ich dann wohl vergessen.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Dezember 2014)

UMTS sollte aber deutlich schneller sein. Und 260GB waren es nicht, wohl eher 260mb. 
Probier es einfach aus, client starten und nachsehen wie groß das update ist, schadet ja nicht.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> UMTS sollte aber deutlich schneller sein. Und 260GB waren es nicht, wohl eher 260mb.
> Probier es einfach aus, client starten und nachsehen wie groß das update ist, schadet ja nicht.




UMTS ist halt auch immer davon abhängig, wieviel Leute hier in der Zelle grad unterwegs sind. Jedenfalls hab ich über Steam ständig Downloadabbrüche und elendig lahme Downloadrate. Davon unabhängig brauchts auch beim Surfen manchmal ne Minute bis ne Seite aufgebaut ist. Ist halt so. Ich hoffe, die Telekom kommt hier auf den Land endlich mal rum und legt mir nen Anschluß.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Dezember 2014)

Naja ist klar wenn das halbe Dorf an demselben Mast hängt und die Zelle leersaugt, geht da auch nix.
An Orten wo die Zelle kaum benutzt wird, ist UMTS genau so schnell wie ne 6k Leitung, solange nicht gedrosselt. Und der Ping ist halt höher.


----------



## seba0112 (26. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen, hat einer später Lust ne runde zu daddln? Alleine machts wenig spaß wie ich finde


----------



## mrtvu (27. Dezember 2014)

Solo Queue macht zur Zeit immer weniger Spaß, ranked oder nicht ranked. Nur irre Leute im Team drinnen: Spammer, Surrender Spammer, RageQuitter, Flammer, Feeder, Griefer. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht... Warum zocken solche Leute immer wieder wenn es Ihnen offensichtlich das Spiel nur dann Spaß macht, wenn sie den Spaß anderer verderben? Die fangen zum flammen schon an noch bevor das spiel zum Starten kommt. Muted hilft nur gegen flame, aber gegen alles andere kann man gar nichts machen. Das Problem sind aber nicht nur vereinzelte Spiele sondern das ist insbesondere jetzt in den Weihnachtsferien in fast jedem Spiel. LOL mit Real-Gamer ist einfach ungeniessbar geworden.

Zeit zum Offline-Gamen: Zur Zeit spiele ich lieber Witcher 2. Dort machen die NPCs deutlich mehr Spaß als Real-Gamer ohne Hirn aus LOL.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Dezember 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Solo Queue macht zur Zeit immer weniger Spaß, ranked oder nicht ranked. Nur irre Leute im Team drinnen: Spammer, Surrender Spammer, RageQuitter, Flammer, Feeder, Griefer. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht... Warum zocken solche Leute immer wieder wenn es Ihnen offensichtlich das Spiel nur dann Spaß macht, wenn sie den Spaß anderer verderben? Die fangen zum flammen schon an noch bevor das spiel zum Starten kommt. Muted hilft nur gegen flame, aber gegen alles andere kann man gar nichts machen. Das Problem sind aber nicht nur vereinzelte Spiele sondern das ist insbesondere jetzt in den Weihnachtsferien in fast jedem Spiel. LOL mit Real-Gamer ist einfach ungeniessbar geworden.
> 
> Zeit zum Offline-Gamen: Zur Zeit spiele ich lieber Witcher 2. Dort machen die NPCs deutlich mehr Spaß als Real-Gamer ohne Hirn aus LOL.



Steig mal höher auf (ranked), dann hast du das Problem nicht mehr so. Wer auf level Master/Challenger zockt, der trollt auch rum, aber da kennt man seine Trolle und hat sie lieb. Die flamen und ragequitten auch mal, aber das kann jedem passieren. Dafür spielen sie meist ordentlich und wissen was sie machen. 
Wenn du irgendwo in BronzeV rumhängst, dann ist das klar das man dort die Pest und Cholera samt AIDS in jedem Spiel abkriegt, tiefer gehts ja nicht.


----------



## seba0112 (27. Dezember 2014)

In Gold ist das aber auch nicht besser


----------



## cryon1c (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich selbst zocke gerade in Gold. Geht eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man dann zockt wenn Schüler pennen oder irgendwo am feiern sind. Geht zwar nicht immer, aber das hilft.


----------



## seba0112 (27. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich selbst zocke gerade in Gold. Geht eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man dann zockt wenn Schüler pennen oder irgendwo am feiern sind. Geht zwar nicht immer, aber das hilft.



stimmt - ich hab das letzte mal in den sommerferien viel gespielt. Davon würde ich aber auch jedem abraten. Alles voll mit flamerkiddys - da wirst schon in der championselction beschimpft das es kracht :/


----------



## torkol (27. Dezember 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Solo Queue macht zur Zeit immer weniger Spaß, ranked oder nicht ranked. Nur irre Leute im Team drinnen: Spammer, Surrender Spammer, RageQuitter, Flammer, Feeder, Griefer. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht... Warum zocken solche Leute immer wieder wenn es Ihnen offensichtlich das Spiel nur dann Spaß macht, wenn sie den Spaß anderer verderben? Die fangen zum flammen schon an noch bevor das spiel zum Starten kommt. Muted hilft nur gegen flame, aber gegen alles andere kann man gar nichts machen. Das Problem sind aber nicht nur vereinzelte Spiele sondern das ist insbesondere jetzt in den Weihnachtsferien in fast jedem Spiel. LOL mit Real-Gamer ist einfach ungeniessbar geworden.
> 
> Zeit zum Offline-Gamen: Zur Zeit spiele ich lieber Witcher 2. Dort machen die NPCs deutlich mehr Spaß als Real-Gamer ohne Hirn aus LOL.


Genau deswegen habe ich LoL gequittet und meinen Account gegen BF4 getauscht


----------



## Weixiao (27. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Steig mal höher auf (ranked), dann hast du das Problem nicht mehr so. Wer auf level Master/Challenger zockt, der trollt auch rum, aber da kennt man seine Trolle und hat sie lieb.



Na ja das seh ich anders. Das Problem gibts überall bis zu Challenger und selbst in Challenger gibt es Leute, die trollen wenns nicht nach ihrem Willen läuft oder sie ihre Picks nicht kriegen (wenn auch fast nur abseits von Streams). Das findet keiner gut. Man spielt aber nicht Ranked um sich über sein Team zu beschweren sondern um besser zu werden und Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Kinguin (27. Dezember 2014)

LoL ist nunmal f2p,für jeden zugänglich und da sammelt sich auch halt mit der Zeit ordentlich was an
Ja LoL ist gross geworden,keine Frage,aber damit auch die Community und die nervt teilweise wirklich
Wobei diese Entwicklung gilt für alle beliebten OnlineGames
Ich rate daher dringend zu Premadeteams,mittlerweile bin ich aber aus LoL raus,obwohl ich es 2 Jahre recht gern gespielt habe
Aber da meine Kumpels und ich immer weniger Zeit haben bzw jeder wann anders,hatte ich dann auch kein Bock mehr auf Spiele wie LoL

Dennoch ringe ich mich selten  mal zu einer Runde,aber so wirklich das Feeling von früher hab ich nicht mehr,dennoch beeindruckend was Riot hier geschaffen hat ^^
SP Games sind wesentlich gemütlicher ,in LoL könnte ich nicht mehr mehrere Runden solo spielen,da spiele ich lieber sowas wie DarkSouls


----------



## 777890 (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie bildet ihr eigendlich eure Supporter?

Verwendet ihr Mikaels, Gebirgspanzer, Amulett des Aufstiegs, Glühender Rauchbrenner oder Kommandobanner?


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. Dezember 2014)

Bitte in Englisch


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, WTF ist los mit diesem Drecksspiel? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine ernsthaft, warum passiert so ein Scheissdreck überhaupt? Wo liegt genau der Sinn darin, so ein Spiel überhaupt zu beginnen? Oh Wunder, nach 8 Minuten waren die am Nexus...


----------



## killer196 (31. Dezember 2014)

Wow haha wtf


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich versteh's echt nicht... Ich meine sorry aber welcher geistig schwerstbehinderte Mensch hat bitte diesen Algorythmus geschrieben... Ist ja nicht das erste Mal...

Grad eben wieder so einen Wicht gehabt. 1-19-5. Als Ziggs. In aram. Und er war nicht afk.

Buildroute gegen zed, talon, sona, xerath, galio: 
Mercs -> Chalice -> dfg -> lichbane. WIE GEHT SOWAS...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Dezember 2014)

777890 schrieb:


> Wie bildet ihr eigendlich eure Supporter?
> 
> Verwendet ihr Mikaels, Gebirgspanzer, Amulett des Aufstiegs, Glühender Rauchbrenner oder Kommandobanner?



Naja, kommt immer auf den Supp an, den du spielst und was du in dem Game eher als deine Aufgabe siehst.
Absolutes Core auf allen: Sehender Stein /Sightstone, ist ja klar!
Vorne rein und hauptsache man kloppt auf dich ein: Gebirgspanzer und Randuins/Herz rein.
Du stehst zwischen ADC und Gegnern und kloppst Zauber rein: Dann wäre wahrscheinlich ein Frostfang das richtige für dich. Meistens musst du es gar nicht bis ganz zum Ende ausbauen, ich lass es häufig auch auf der 2. Stufe stehen.
Du bist ein Weichei und musst dich Hinter deinem ADC verstecken? -> Wenns sein muss nimm einen Anhänger.... Meistens nur auf Blitz oder Janna gesehen, selten auf Alistar (ich kann den Gedankengang dabei verstehen, aber ich würde den Panzer eher nehmen). Oder du hast ein Gegnerteam, das so gut wie keinen Jump hat, dann kann man auch den Anhänger nehmen und einfach Kreise um sie zu Tode kiten. Blue Ez und Sivir haben da von ADC-Seite verdammt viel Spaß!
Wenn der Gegner WW oder Malz bzw. viele Cleansbare CC-Fähigkeiten hat (KEINE Knockups, wenn man mal von der Nami-Bubble absieht) ist ein Mikaels auch eine gute Wahl. Auch wichtig, wenn der Gegner genau ein CC zum Engage braucht, sowas wie" Tibbers/Kokon und alle drauf" kann damit häufig vereitelt werden.
Beim Rauchbrenner musste ich erstmal überlegen, was es ist. -> In 90% der Spiele nicht kaufen.
Interessante Items für alle Supporter wären auch z.B. das Randuins. In der Backline wirst du nicht umgehauen und kannst noch besser für deinen DD peelen, an der Frontline eig. das gleiche.
Die Zwillingsschatten geben in hektischen Kämpfen auch mal Sicht auf Gegner, die in Büsche reinwollen, wenn mal keine Wards drin stehen und sowas wie Liandris Annie oder Zyra schreit gerade nur danach, dass man billig Damage raushauen will.
Zhonyas würd sich auch auf den beiden gut machen und auf einer Morgana gibt es dir die Möglichkeit auf tödliche Flash -> Ult -> Zhonyas, wenn der Follow-Up stimmt.
Die Ägide/Solaris kann man gegen Teams mit 2 magischen Bedrohungen eigentlich immer kaufen, egal ob Tank oder Supp, kommt halt gut.
Zekes Herold, wenn man gar nicht mehr weiter weiß, wie man seinen Snowballenden ADC noch weiter unterstützen kann.
Ansonsten wenn du nicht gecatcht/gefangen werden willst, macht manchmal sogar ein "eigennütziges" Banshees viel aus, aber bitte erst so als viertes Item.
Und zu guter letzt das Banner: Schnappt euch lieber einen Baron. Wenn ihr ihn habt-> Banner nicht gebraucht. Wenn der Gegner ihn hat -> Banner zu schwach. Wenn keiner ihn hat, ist eh meistens einer da um die Wave wegzupushen.


----------



## 777890 (2. Januar 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort (:
Manche Supporter verwenden Ignite statt Exhaust, wenige sogar Heal, was meint ihr dazu? 

Btw man steigt eigendlich recht einfach im SoloRanked auf, wenn man nur eine handvoll Champs verwendet, die man beherrscht. 4 Divisionen in paar Tagen


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Januar 2015)

Mache ich auch so. Ich spiele praktisch nur Ahri, Jarvan, Graves, Thresh.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Januar 2015)

777890 schrieb:


> Manche Supporter verwenden Ignite statt Exhaust, wenige sogar Heal, was meint ihr dazu?



Ist eine Sache des Stils. Gerade vor Level 6 ist Ignite m.M.n. der deutlich stärkere Zauber als Exhaust. Ein frühes Level 2 ausgenutzt mit Ignite kann verdammt viel auf der Lane bringen (und damit einen Snowball). Exhaust ist aber im Late zum peelen oder generell als Duellzauber besser, gerade aus der Sicht eines Supporters, vor allem wegen der Schadensreduktion. Im Midgame ist es je nach Supporter unterschiedlich stark.
Heal seh ich eher selten, vor allem, wenn der ADC es mitnimmt. Das zweite Heal wird einfach zu stark reduziert und wehe der gegnerische Support hat Ignite.
Probier einfach mal die Sachen aus und schau dann, wann und wie du damit besser fährst.


----------



## Kindercola (5. Januar 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, WTF ist los mit diesem Drecksspiel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ein Spiel hatte ich letztens auch mal mit Freunden ... und das auch nur weil 1 bei uns auf Platin spielt...  naja war ruckzuck vorbei ^^. Aber so ist es eben.... zocke das eh nur ab und zu mal aus Spaß mit meinen Kumpels


----------



## Yellowbear (5. Januar 2015)

Wann ist endlich der Ranked Reset, ich möchte mal wieder SoloQ spielen . Wäre ärgerlich, wenn ich jetzt Gold würde und nach dem Reset alles nochmal machen müsste^^.


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Januar 2015)

Naja, was du vorher machst, geht ja auch zum Teil ein


----------



## Yellowbear (5. Januar 2015)

Schon, aber ich wette, wenn ich in Gold 5 bin, komme ich mit durchschnittlichen Placements wieder in hohem Silber raus


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Januar 2015)

Sollte doch kein Problem darstellen, wenn du Gold-Player bist, wirst du auch Gold, früher oder später.


----------



## Lyran (5. Januar 2015)

Was passiert eigentlich mit den Ligenaufstiegen und Ligapunkten die man in der Vorsaison erspielt? Was bringen die einem für die nächste Saison?


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Januar 2015)

Nix. Die sind weg - nur deine base MMR ist etwas höher.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo, ich spiele auch seit ein paar Monaten etwas mehr lol, meistens am Abend so 2-3 Games. 
Bin aktuell Level 24, wenn ich alleine Spiele (ohne Kumpels die so ca. S2-4 sind), bekomme ich trotzdem Silber Leute ins eigene oder ins Gegnerteam.. 
Meistens verliere ich dann halt gegen die die lane, weil die halt einfach 400h mehr Spielerfahrung haben. 
Wisst ihr woran das liegt und was ich dran ändern kann? 
Einige meinen das liegt an der sog. hidden mmr, aber ich kann doch nicht so hoch sein, dass ich gegen Silber spiele. 
Es ist ja nicht ein Silber Spieler pro Match, manchmal sind es auch 5 oder so, Gold ist auch manchmal dabei...


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2015)

Das ist absolut normal, unranked games werden nicht geregelt. Du kannst dir auch deinen Diamond-Kumpel einladen der die Lane zerreisst weil der a) volle Runen hat (das merkste deutlich wenn du selbst erstma welche hast) und b) auch spielen kann. 
Wie gesagt, das Spiel ist für lvl30 mit vollen Runenpages ausgelegt, alles darunter hat einen leichten Nachteil. Alles andere ist Skill, es kann auch passieren das ein Diamond gegen einen Gold-Spieler die Lane verliert, das ist aber kein Weltuntergang. 
Werd du erstma 30 bevor du dir darum nen Kopf machst. Geh dann ranked, wenn du glaubst das Leute mit nem ähnlichen Rank wie bei dir, auch alle etwa gleich gut spielen^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2015)

Ist ja blöd. 
Bin dann mal weiter bis lvl30 spielen.


----------



## Yellowbear (6. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist absolut normal, unranked games werden nicht geregelt.



Woher hast du denn _die_ Info, das stimmt nämlich nicht . 
Zugegeben, Normal-Spiele werden teilweise seltsam mit Spielern gebalanced, das liegt aber meist daran, dass viele der guten Spieler sehr selten Normals spielen und daher ihr equivalentes Normal MMR noch nicht erreicht haben. Den genauen Algorithmus kennt niemand außer Riot, daher kann man keine definitive Antwort geben.
Außerdem ist Silber bei weitem nichts besonderes, dort befinden sich nämlich die meisten Spieler, man wird also gegen Durchschnittsspieler gematcht. Gold ist eben ein bisschen über Durchschnitt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Januar 2015)

Bevor man renked spielt, sollte man vor allem mit mehreren Champions auf mehreren lanes richtig ordentlich spielen können. Sprich, man braucht die ganzen Runen, die Champions und die Erfahrung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2015)

Hab Momentan auf jeder Lane ein wenig Erfahrung, am Meisten auf der Botlane, wie viele Noobs.
Komme aber im Jungle und in der Mitte auch zurecht, nur mit Top hab ich aktuell noch ein paar Problemchen, die aber nicht unlösbar sind.
Runen aktuell für AD und AP.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Januar 2015)

Dann fehlen nur noch Support-Runen. Sprich Health, Cooldown und Movementspeed als Quintessenzen. Spielst auch mehrere Champs auf den versch. Rollen?


----------



## Xcravier (8. Januar 2015)

Naja, wenn du kein Support-Main werden willst würde ich erstmal keine Support Runen kaufen, sondern eher: Ap vs Ad; Ap vs Ap; Adc; Tank/Bruiser


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2015)

Supportrunen kauft man sich später, wenn man wirklich oft Support spielt. Hat man eine andere Rolle und MUSS supporten weils kein anderer macht, gehen auch die üblichen Tankrunen (alle Tanksupports wie Leona blah) oder AP (Karma, Morgana etc). 
Die meisten Supports spielen entweder einen fetten Tank oder AP. Cooldown brauchen die nicht wirklich, HP/Armor/Mres hat man sowieso, Movementspeed würde ich nem Support nicht reinjagen, aber die Quints sind auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, die sollte man haben. Wozu movementspeed auf nem Support? Cooldown versteh ich ja, das gibts aber schon tonnenweise auf Supportitems. Seit dem man nur begrenzt wards aufstellen kann, ist ein schneller Support nicht mehr so wichtig, man kommt ja nicht dazu die ganze Map zu warden wie es früher war. Damals hat das Sinn gemacht, da ist man rumgestiefelt und hat überall Wards gepflanzt. 

Ich würde entweder auf dmg gehen bei Supportrunen, damit man in der Lane auch was umbringen kann oder auf hp/armor/mres um länger zu leben, gerade als Tank wenn man reinhüpft, macht das mehr aus als die 4,5% schneller latschen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Januar 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Dann fehlen nur noch Support-Runen. Sprich Health, Cooldown und Movementspeed als Quintessenzen. Spielst auch mehrere Champs auf den versch. Rollen?


Spiele momentan sehr gerne und viel die Free2Play Champs, einfach nur um möglichst viele Champs kennen zu lernen.
Toplane ist momentan das Problemkind, hab da aber auch nur Ryze und vor längerer Zeit mal Lissandra gespielt als sie f2p war.
Midlane hab ich Ahri und Lux, probiere aber fast immer die f2ps aus, ob sie mir vom Prinzip her zusagen, und entscheide dann, ob ich sie öfter spiele.
Jungle hab ich nur Warwick, aber Vi hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, bin am überlegen ob ich sie kaufe.
Support hab ich Blitzcrank, Morgana hab ich mal gespielt, war sehr schlecht mir ihr, aber hat Spaß gemacht. 
ADC hab ich aktuell Ashe und MF, spiele aber sehr gerne Varus, ist jetzt schon zum 2. Mal in kürzerer Zeit f2p, werde ihn mir wahrscheinlich noch irgendwann kaufen, gefällt mir einfach super.

Btw, habe in der Mitte mit Ahri immer sehr große Probleme gegen LeBlanc, irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Spiele momentan sehr gerne und viel die Free2Play Champs, einfach nur um möglichst viele Champs kennen zu lernen.
> Toplane ist momentan das Problemkind, hab da aber auch nur Ryze und vor längerer Zeit mal Lissandra gespielt als sie f2p war.
> Midlane hab ich Ahri und Lux, probiere aber fast immer die f2ps aus, ob sie mir vom Prinzip her zusagen, und entscheide dann, ob ich sie öfter spiele.
> Jungle hab ich nur Warwick, aber Vi hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, bin am überlegen ob ich sie kaufe.
> ...



Gegen LB als Ahri kann man nur sagen - besser farmen (!), mit deinem Jungler was machen (je nach dem ob early wie Lee Sin oder ab lvl6 wie Warwick) und halt skillshots landen. Dazu kommt das LeBlanc nicht schnell pushen kann, der einzige AoE spell bei ihr ist der Sprung. Also schiebst du sie in den Tower ab lvl1, da kann die alte zusehen das sie was von dem Farm noch retten kann. Musst das natürlich mit Wards machen, so das man dich beim pushen nicht zusammenfaltet.  Die muss dann entweder Mana & Skills verballern für Farm oder die fällt zurück. Mit genug Druck wird sie dich nicht angreifen können ohne viel Gold zu opfern (farm) oder sie schreit nach Hilfe und zieht den Jungler ran, das gibt dir genug Zeit zum farmen und dein Jungler kann mehr machen. Dafür brauchts aber Wards, und damit man sich diese leisten kann, muss man farmen können ^^
Als Midlaner nimmst du immer den Blue, solange du nicht hart zurückliegst. Unlimited mana und cooldown halt. Mit bluebuff kannste als Ahri 24/7 pushen und roamen gehen danach während dein Gegner unterm Tower sitzt und farmen muss.

Wenn du sehr gut mit Ahri bist (eher nicht), lohnt es sich eventuell auch DfG zu kaufen und einfach mal die Lane zu dominieren oder roamen zu gehen. Hast du lvl6, musst du was mit deiner Ult machen. Also entweder gehste deine Lane gewinnen oder du gehst runter (vorzugsweise da Drache dort steht) und klatschst die Botlane um. Ist dein Jungler noch dabei, gibts den Drachen oben drauf. Top gehen als Midlaner geht, aber wenn man dich da sieht, biste warscheinlich den Drachen los, da dein Gegner vom Mid runtergeht. Also sicher gehen das du Top wenigstens 1 Kill/Assisst kriegst. Roamen muss sich lohnen - also musst du mehr Gold rausholen als was du beim farmen @ mid kriegen würdest. 

Was noch gut im Mid geht: Syndra, LB, Zed (ist im late aber schwer), Talon, also alles was oneshotten kann. 
Toplane - naja kA was da aktuell so wirklich meta ist. Riven geht immer, wenn du passiv spielen und dich totfarmen willst - Nasus. Ansonsten die üblichen toplaner, Jax, Irelia blah. 
ADC & Support.. Da sollte man überlegen, gewisse Champions gehen gut zusammen. Entweder geht man auf early kills (bully nehmen wie Lucian, Graves) oder man farmt sich durch und gewinnt später durch besseren Farm & Ganks, dafür geht auch eine passive Lane wie Tristana&Janna. 

Die 10 offenen Champs pro Woche sind nett, allerdings würde ich sagen - du suchst dir 2 Lanes raus wo du am besten sitzt (Mid & Jungle is sehr gut), bastelst dir deine 10-15 Champions mit passenden Runen die du gut spielst und latschst erstmal ranked. Bis zu 15 Champs brauchste weil 6 gebannt werden und einige die Lane zu schwer machen würden, so das du n wenig Counterpicks hast. 

Im Jungle empfehlen sich WW (stumpf und einfach), J4 (kranker dmg, aber skillshots halt und Ult muss passen ansonsten sperrst du deine Leute ein und nicht den Gegner), VI (ohne Ult recht schwer was zu bewegen), Lee Sin (braucht Übung und vor allem Beherrschung und Timing, ansonsten hüpfst du in den Tod, jeder Lee kennt das "Problem" > Q getroffen, also MUSS ich da rein, egal ob da 5 Gegner + Tower steht).

Und ansonsten nebenbei streams guggen, viele Streamer spezialisieren sich auf was bestimmtes. Trick2G & SirchEz sind Jungler/Toplaner, WingsOfDeath auch, Krepo ist main support, Bjergsen ist Midlaner, der Rest macht auch bestimmte Lanes & Champions lieber. Da kannste was lernen, die spielen nicht einfach vor sich hin sondern erklären auch was geht und wie.
Wenn du nur bestimmte Champions spielst, lernst du wieviel Schaden sie machen, wie weit du gehen kannst und du wirst besser. Es gibt keinen in LoL der alle Champs gleich gut spielt, der Championpool ist selbst bei Pro`s - 10-15 Champs was sie gut spielen, der Rest ist mittelmäßig bis schlecht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Januar 2015)

Danke! 
War gerade bei nem Kumpel, hab da zufälligerweise Syndra gespielt, die hat mir echt zugesagt. 
Mal gucken ob sie gekauft wird. 
Vi kaufe ich vielleicht auch bald, hat mir wie gesagt auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 

Meine größten Probleme abseits der champs sind eigentlich Das decision making und das abschätzen wie viel Schaden man macht, aber das kommt ja mit der Zeit.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2015)

Schaden lernst du mit der Zeit, das ist eine Erfahrungssache. Dann weiß man so in etwa was man selbst anrichten kann und was Gegner mit entsprechenden Items machen und was man dagegen kaufen sollte.
Und was die Entscheidungen angeht - Übersicht auf der Karte, guggen was die Teammates machen... Hilft aber nur bedingt, man macht trotzdem Fehler hier und da, das macht jeder.  Die Frage ist da eher welches Team mehr Fehler macht wie Baron anfangen oder sich splitpushen lassen. 
Wenn du lange spielst, also etwa ab 500 wins ranked (auf deiner lane, nicht überall und mit jedem Champ), haste das drin und hast so ziemlich jeden Gegner gehabt.
Manchmal ist man aber auch dazu verdammt, die Lane zu verlieren - pick und ein paar ganks besiegeln das dann, da muss man zusehen das man trotzdem noch farm findet und woanders was bewegen kann. Gerade wenn man richtig zerlegt wird - nicht den eigenen Jungler ranholen, der kriegt das meist nicht mehr rum. Der soll woanders mitmachen, du farmst derweil was du kriegen kannst und versuchst net zu sterben^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Januar 2015)

Wow, ich glaub ich hatte gerade das beste Game ever.
Ich hatte nicht besonders viele Kills oder so, es war einfach eine unglaubliche geile Kommunikation im Team und es hat einfach sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
Am Ende hat sogar jeder bis auf einer (die lb, die das ganze Game total useless war) geschrieben, wie gut die Vi (Ich) war. 
Erst sah es sehr gut aus, bis die Gegner uns dann durch Yi lange in der Base halten konnten.
Dann kam allerdings ein Ace, und wir haben das Game gewonnen. 

Was das Game für mich so besonders macht, ist aber, dass es das erste war, wo ich bewusst der Situation entsprechend ausgewählt habe, welches Item ich kaufe (das Thornmale),  das war super. 
Wahrscheinlich werden einige von den erfahreneren Spielern den Build jetzt kritisieren, aber das ist mir grad egal. 
Klingt jetzt wahrscheinlich total verrückt, aber ich bin grad einfach total froh über dieses (popelige ) Normal Game.
Match History


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Januar 2015)

Ich denke, das hat jeder schon erlebt beim ersten mal und das steigert sich und du wirst diese Momente wieder in League of Legends erleben


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich denke, das hat jeder schon erlebt beim ersten mal und das steigert sich und du wirst diese Momente wieder in League of Legends erleben



ja und sie werden nur gelegentlich unterbrochen werden,  von den wenigen Momenten in welchen du dich über dein unfähiges, trollendes Team aufregst...  Aber das passiert natürlich wirklich nur absolut selten!


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Januar 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Btw, habe in der Mitte mit Ahri immer sehr große Probleme gegen LeBlanc, irgendwelche Tipps?




2x Doran's Ring -> Morellonomicon (gibt ne gute Mischung aus CDR, Mana und AP) und die Wave 24/7 pushen, sodass Leblanc keinen Schritt vom Tower wegkommt, ohne Farm zu verlieren. Dafür halt immer die midlane gut gewardet halten, du wirst garantiert Besuch bekommen. Dann gehst du roamen und bringst die anderen beiden Lanes in Führung. 

Wenn Leblanc lvl 6 erreicht und mindestens eine NLR hat, musst du verdammt vorsichtig sein, mit ihrer QRWE-Ignite-Kombo kann sie dich problemlos totbursten. Du kannst sie während ihrer Distortion charmen - also wenn sie Q auf dich zaubert, kannst du sofort ein Charm in ihre Richtung werfen, dann dasht sie genau rein und du bekommst das W nicht ab. Bleib AUF KEINEN FALL in der Lane, wenn du weniger als 1/2 HP hast.

Tipps gegen Leblanc:
1. Wenn sie einen Buff (oder Debuff -> Ignite) hat, hat immer nur die echte LB den Buff (z.B: Blue) -> Die mit dem blauen Kreis ist der Champ, die Andere ist der Klon.
2. Das Gleiche gilt für Items - der Klon hat keine Items.


----------



## Weixiao (13. Januar 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> 2x Doran's Ring -> Morellonomicon


Athenes statt Morellonomicon gegen AP Champs in der Mitte, solange die Gegner nicht gerade Nami/Mundo/Vladimir oder sonstwas haben, was auf Heals/Spellvamp/HP Regen basiert. Vor allem gegen LB durchaus sinnvoll wegen des extra MR.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wenn Leblanc lvl 6 erreicht und mindestens eine NLR hat


Die meisten rushen Morellonomicon/Athenes auf LB, mit einer NLR kommt man normalerweise nicht so früh im Game auf die Lane (höchstens mit einem Fiendish Codex oder einem Unholy Grail sowie Boots + Pots + Wards).

Ansonsten stimm ich da zu (Mit Exhaust spielen ist auch eine Möglichkeit übrigens).


----------



## cryon1c (13. Januar 2015)

Athenes ist teuer geworden und wurde abgeschwächt, Morello macht jetzt mehr Sinn. 
LB ist nicht sehr schwer zu kontern als Ahri, man muss halt nur aufpassen das man nicht vom Junger überrollt wird beim pushen.


----------



## mrtvu (13. Januar 2015)

LB ist schwer zu kontern weil sie starken Poke und Burst hat. Eine gut gespielte LB kann sich selbst bis zum Midgame stark snowball-en.

Riot hat mir gestern ein Mistery Gift geschenkt: "Mundo Mundo"-Skin. Ich habe es bekommen weil ich nicht geflammed habe... Aber warum in Gottes Namen muss ich dieses hässliche Ding bekommen?


----------



## Xcravier (13. Januar 2015)

Naja, poke hat Leblanc ja eigentlich keinen, da alle ihre Fähigkeiten nur ungefähr aa Range haben, und sie, um wirklich viel Schaden zu machen, genau auf den Gegner Jumpen muss, was Riskant ist.
Sehr einfach kannst du Leblanc z.B. mit Lissandra countern, da du sie, sobald sie auf dich jumped, einfach mit w stunnen kannst, deine Ult draufhaust dann nochmal e + q + ignite drückst was in einer toten Leblanc resultiert. Wirklich gefährlich ist Leblanc seit dem Silence remove nicht mehr, außer sie ist sehr gefeeded.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Januar 2015)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Riot hat mir gestern ein Mistery Gift geschenkt: "Mundo Mundo"-Skin. Ich habe es bekommen weil ich nicht geflammed habe... Aber warum in Gottes Namen muss ich dieses hässliche Ding bekommen?



Wenigstens einen nicht mehr erhältlichen Skin.
Ich hab auf dem Main einen Explorer Ezreal bekommen: hässlich und erhältlich!
Dafür wurde ich auf dem Smurf mit einem Fnatic Karthus belohnt, jetzt muss ich nur noch so tun, als ob ich ein Fanboy gewesen wäre.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Januar 2015)

Debonair Jayce bei mir.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe (bisher ?!) keinen bekommen, was mir absolut unerklärlich ist. Ich wurde noch nie in LoL für iwas bestraft mit einer Speere oder sonstetwas, ganz im Gegenteil bekomme ich viele Ehrungen von Mitspielern.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Januar 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich habe (bisher ?!) keinen bekommen, was mir absolut unerklärlich ist. Ich wurde noch nie in LoL für iwas bestraft mit einer Speere oder sonstetwas, ganz im Gegenteil bekomme ich viele Ehrungen von Mitspielern.


/sign


----------



## Yellowbear (13. Januar 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich habe (bisher ?!) keinen bekommen, was mir absolut unerklärlich ist. Ich wurde noch nie in LoL für iwas bestraft mit einer Speere oder sonstetwas, ganz im Gegenteil bekomme ich viele Ehrungen von Mitspielern.



Ruhig Blut, die Mystery Skins werden bis Ende Januar verteilt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Januar 2015)

Erst hieß es an dem und dem Tag, dann bis Montag, dann bis Dienstag, jetzt bis Ende Januar  Mal sehen ob es denn tatsächlich stimmt. Am Ende hab ich dann ieinen trashskin von einem Champion, den ich eh so gut wie nie spiele


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Dryad Raka.. Goddamit.. Da gibts auch bessere, aber wenigstens hab ich für die noch keinen und jetzt kann ich stilvoll mit Bananen rumschmeißen^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Januar 2015)

Einem geschenkten gaul....


----------



## mrtvu (14. Januar 2015)

Da hast du recht! Aber hast du schon mal ins Maul von Mundo geschaut (im Spiegel). Der hat so eine häßliche Fresse mit nur 2-3 Zähnen mit Karies. Ich kann seinen Mundgeruch schon beim Skin laden schon spüren.... Pfui...

Was ist los mit den Promotionsspielen? Jedesmal wenn ich die Promotion von S3 zu S2 erlebe, dann kriege ich lauter afk mates und ragequitter? Wieso muss das immer in ein free lose resultieren?


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Januar 2015)

LoL halt.
Fast jedes Game hat man Leute die quitten. 
Das Game, dass ich vor 2 Seiten oder so gepostet habe, war eines der letzten Games 5v5...


----------



## Xcravier (14. Januar 2015)

Ich drücke mittlerweile immer, sobald ich irgendein Anzeichen von aufkommendem Flame erkennen kann, mein tolles Mute-Makro  defakto also jedes Game

Btw zu den Gifts... Ich bin mit meinen eigentlichen ganz zufrieden  (bis auf Rauer Garen auf meinem dritten Account ^^) auf meinem Main habe ich Traditional/Traditioneller Trundle gekriegt, und auf meinem "Main-Smurf" Nemesis Jax

Habt ihr schon gehört. dass Dfg im Patch 5.2 entfernt wird D: R.I.P. Deathfire Grasp


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Januar 2015)

Mit Flame habe ich eigentlich nicht mal so viele Probleme. 
Die meisten Games sind dann halt wegen einem leaver oder afkler nach 12 Minuten vorbei und man wartet nurnoch auf die 20 Minuten Marke, weil der Gegnerische Midlaner sich Totfarmen kann und sich ab und an auf den anderen Lanes ein paar Kills holt. 
Geil sind dann auch die Deutschen die schreiben: "Sorry kann nicht mehr muss essen bye" und gehen dann afk.
Man weiß doch in etwa, wann man isst, und spielt dann dementsprechend kein Game mehr oder nur ein ARAM, da ist ein afkler dann ja noch erträglicher.


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2015)

So wie ich geflammed und getrollt hab, müssten die mir eigentlich alle von mir persönlich gekauften Skins wieder abnehmen, aber keine neuen dazuschenken!


----------



## mrtvu (14. Januar 2015)

mir ist es einfach zu mühsam zu flammen, da brauche ich mehr Energie die ich aber zum Spielen benötige. Wer flammt spielt noch schlechter und macht die Teammoral kaputt, das ist schon fast ein autolose.

Muten ist besser und ich spiele einfach weiter, wie wenn es nur Bots im Team wären.


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Januar 2015)

Ich mute nur ungern, ich würde am liebsten nur den hate und flame anderer ausblenden lassen


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Naja LoL lebt vom Teamplay, man kann die Leute nicht einfach muten. Die besten Runden hab ich dann gespielt, wo das ganze Team auch ein Team war und nicht 5 Deppen die sich nicht verstehen^^
Bei manchen Matches hat man das Gefühl, 1Vs9 zu spielen und nicht 5Vs5


----------



## Yellowbear (15. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja LoL lebt vom Teamplay, man kann die Leute nicht einfach muten.



Sehe ich anders. Alles wirklich wichtige kann man auch mit Pings kommunizieren, meiner Erfahrung nach hat viel Gerede im Chat in 90% der Fälle negative Auswirkungen. Das meiner Meinung nach schlimmste, was man machen kann, ist mit Teammates über irgendetwas zu diskutieren anzufangen.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2015)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Alles wirklich wichtige kann man auch mit Pings kommunizieren, meiner Erfahrung nach hat viel Gerede im Chat in 90% der Fälle negative Auswirkungen. Das meiner Meinung nach schlimmste, was man machen kann, ist mit Teammates über irgendetwas zu diskutieren anzufangen.



Dann hast du wohl noch nie in nem 5er Team gespielt. Da ist Kommunikation - alles. Wenn man da nix hinkriegt, hat man verloren, auch gegen schlechtere Spieler.


----------



## mrtvu (15. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja LoL lebt vom Teamplay, man kann die Leute nicht einfach muten. Die besten Runden hab ich dann gespielt, wo das ganze Team auch ein Team war und nicht 5 Deppen die sich nicht verstehen^^
> Bei manchen Matches hat man das Gefühl, 1Vs9 zu spielen und nicht 5Vs5



Einmal habe ich Supp Sona genommen: der ADC hat mich schon beim Champion Select schon zu Sau gemacht: "NICHT SONA" Als ich zufällig den letzten Poke beim Gegner gemacht habe und den gegner ADC ausgelöscht habe hat mein ADC mich wieder zur Sau gemacht: "Noob KS Support, I dont have a real supp."

Nächstes Spiel habe ich ADC Draven genommen. Mein Supp ist immer solo vs ADC+Supp reinmarschiert und hat gefeeded, ich habe auch dann anschliessend gefeeded. Teamfight hat es nicht mehr gegeben weil die Verbündeten es mir gar nicht mehr erlaubt haben Teamwork zu machen: Nur Flame und Spott und Don't farm my mobs. Leona Supp ist solo farmen gegangen und hat wieder weiter gefeeded.

Wie soll man mit so einem Idiotenhaufen weiterkommen? Jeder macht mal Fehler, nicht jede Lane kann dominiert werden, nicht jeder Gank kann einen Kill bringen. Aber deswegen gleich Zero Teamwork und dafür massives Flame? 

Kein Wunder dass die Community neue Spieler gar nicht mehr zulässt... Mein Neffe hat auch kurz in LOL geschnuppert aber das Geflame hat ihm gereicht und er rührt das Spiel nicht mehr an. Er spielt lieber Minecraft wo die Gespräche nicht immer in vulgäres Geflame ausarten.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2015)

Ganz einfach, wir sind die community, wir flamen auch mal. Es ist aber normal wenn man um eine Wertung spielt, das es da etwas heftiger zugeht als in normals etc. 
LoL ist auf Teamplay ausgelegt, ein Team gewinnt fast immer gegen 5 einzelne Spieler, selbst wenn sie stärker sind. 
Und wer gerade jetzt einsteigt, keinen Plan hat und weder Runen noch Champions hat, der wird zusammengefaltet, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof. Auch bei anderen Spielen geht es teilweise so zu. Mir machts aber auch Spaß, denn die gleichen Leute die flamen, die  haben auch Respekt für die, die besser als sie spielen.


----------



## mrtvu (15. Januar 2015)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Alles wirklich wichtige kann man auch mit Pings kommunizieren, meiner Erfahrung nach hat viel Gerede im Chat in 90% der Fälle negative Auswirkungen. Das meiner Meinung nach schlimmste, was man machen kann, ist mit Teammates über irgendetwas zu diskutieren anzufangen.



Mit Flamer argumentieren ist wie Öl ins Feuer gießen. Nicht umsonst heißt es "Don't feed the trolls".


----------



## mrtvu (15. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wir sind die community, wir flamen auch mal. Es ist aber normal wenn man um eine Wertung spielt, das es da etwas heftiger zugeht als in normals etc.



Leider sind die Flammer 
- entweder nur Durchschnittsspieler die auch Fehler machen 
- oder spielen zwar gut aber machen kein Teamwork
- oder sind sogar Smurfs accounts denen der Sieg sowieso egal ist, sie wollen ja nur flammen und trollen und mit ihren Kills angeben.
- oder machen ein paar Kills und KS im Early-Game und ragequitten bereits im Mid-Game weil Ihnen die anderen Feeder lanes nicht gut genug sind.

Ausserdem bringt der Chat offensichtlich sehr wenig im Solo-Queue:
Habe ich z.B. Sejuani als Tank Jungler und will 5vs5 Teamfight und ich bin Engager, ich erkläre meinem Team den Plan, aber die Noobs treffen sich nicht zum Teamfight
Habe ich z.B. Tryndamere und mache die Splitpusher Taktik, dann werde ich aufs Schlimmste beschimpft weil ich mich zum 5vs5 nicht treffe.

Egal was man macht, im Solo-Queue ist der Chat meist leider wertlos, wie der Vorredner schon sagt: 90% ist sowieso nur sinnloses Geflamme, auf das man gar nicht reagieren soll, wenn man ein Win möchte.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2015)

Was will man mit pings kommunizieren? Man pingt den Gegner an, deiner versteht es falsch - 2 Tote, flamen geht los. 
Man pingt "mia mid", deine Leute fallen zurück. Obwohl du den Kollegen gesehen hast wie der sich heimteleportiert hat, der wird also nicht in den nächsten 20Sek irgendwo auftauchen wo der Schaden anrichten kann. 

Die pings sind nur eine Ergänzung zur Kommunikation. 4 kleine Signale die nicht 100% eindeutig sind, das ist keine Kommunikation, das sind höchstens Hinweise, die oft genug missverstanden werden.

Und wir sind fast alle Durchschnittspieler, pro`s sind sehr wenige unterwegs in LoL einfach weil das Spiel so viele Leute zieht. 
Teamwork kennen sie aber auch, man versteht sich aber nicht. Der eine will 24/7 splitpush und keine Kämpfe, der Rest vom Team denkt aber - der soll herkommen und 5v5 mithelfen oder der soll hinten rum reingehen usw. 
Das kann man nur besprechen, was aber nicht geht da die hälfte gleich muted, noch 40% einen nicht verstehen (wollen) und 10% rumtrollen 
Es gibt sie noch, die Runden wo man sagt - WIR haben gewonnen, das Team, nicht ICH. Wo man die Lane verliert und gecarried wird, damit man im Lategame nicht ganz nutzlos ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2015)

Habe gerade Candy Cane Miss Fortune bekommen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Januar 2015)

Habe soeben auch mein geschenk bekommen. Debonair Ezreal. Wie gesagt, ein Champ den ich so gut wie nie spiele mit einem Skin, der mir nicht gefällt, aber trotzdem einen Skin 'reicher' .


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mf auch seit gut ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gespielt, aber den Skin find ich trotzdem gut, weil die damit nicht mehr so ugly aussieht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Januar 2015)

Der Debonair ist doch gar nicht mal schlecht, ich finde sogar der beste Ezreal Skin!


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2015)

Findet außer mir noch jemand das neue Ahri Bild (wie nennt man das eigentlich? ) total hässlich?
Spiegelt irgendwie ihren Charakter nicht mehr so gut wieder.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Januar 2015)

Ist meiner meinung viel zu Dunkel geworden, da Ahri aber nicht wirklich so ein Dunkler Champ ist, passt es nichr, ihre Farben sind so Weis-Rot und nicht schwarz...Finde eh das viele neue Champion Icons scheise sind aber die meinung ist bei jedem anders.
Ich findr LoL hat seinen alten charme der echt toll war verloren und ist jetzt noch Comiclastiger geworden.


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es genau richtig, sie sieht giftiger aus, das passt zu ihr. Die Skills usw sehen viel besser so aus, würde ich Ahri spielen, würde ich mir genau diesen Skin kaufen.


----------



## mrtvu (16. Januar 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich finde es genau richtig, sie sieht giftiger aus, das passt zu ihr. Die Skills usw sehen viel besser so aus, würde ich Ahri spielen, würde ich mir genau diesen Skin kaufen.



Popstar Ahri passt am besten zu ihr. Der neue Challanger Skin ist zu düster.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Januar 2015)

Popstar Ahri gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Ich bin eher der Freund von der Dynasty Ahri!
Auf dem PBE sind auch ein paar nette neue Skins:
Surrender at 20: Current PBE Changes
Mir persönlich gefällt die Puma-Form von der Warring Kingdoms Nida richtig gut! 
Auch Sweetheart Annie ist nicht schlecht, wär da nur nicht diese Frisur... Aber wer hat nicht schon zwei oder drei Annie-Skins?
Firecracker Jinx ist zwar besser als Mafia, schlägt aber immer noch nicht den Standard-Skin.
Und der Kata-Skin ist halt nur ein weiterer unter vielen guten, kein Bedarf!
Hätt ich Weihnachten gewusst, dass der Elfen-Tris Skin nach dem Rework so gut wird, hätt ich auch zugeschlagen, naja, da werd ich wohl mit der Feuerwehr- oder "Rambo" - Tris vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Januar 2015)

Popstar Ahri ist 
Finde den Standard-"Skin" eigentlich am besten, da er halt einfach zu ihr passt. 
Ich finde, jetzt müssen Sie auch Ihre Geschichte ändern, denn die und ihre Persönlichkeit passen nicht wirklich zum neuen aussehen.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Januar 2015)

Mir gefällt Foxfire am besten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2015)

Ich hab grad diesen Hurrican-Kallista-Build mir angeschaut:
Im Grunde rusht man den Hurrican, danach entweder BT oder BotrK und dann einen LW hinterher. Das Resultat: starkes Kiting-Potential durch Attackspeed und Lifesteal und der E macht einen Schaden wie nur sonst was. Der Nachteil ist halt, dass man keinen "konventionellen" ADC-Schaden macht und eher auf einen finalen E-Burst ausgelegt ist. Ich denke mal, dass man mit einer QSS die Speere schon gut entfernen kann und das recht gut countern kann.
Dadurch, dass der Schaden "pro Speer" noch recht gering im Vergleich zum Basisschaden ist und man durch das AS (afaik ist der Hurrican das Item mit dem meisten AS) auch mehr raushaut, sowie dass man beim Traden auf der Lane irgendwie immer einen Minion mit dem E tötet (->E-Reset) ist der Build auch erstaunlich stark in der Lane.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Januar 2015)

Hat jetzt jeder Spieler einen zukünftigen Skin geschenkt bekommen,wenn er sich brav verhielt die Last Season? ^^
Nette aktion von Riot,habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen,aber als ich gestern online war ,nur mal wieder 1-2 Runden gespielt ,bekam ich dann einen Halloween Skin und dachte mir so what? xd


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Januar 2015)

Khalista ist ganz gut gegen nunu jungle.


----------



## tschirpi (20. Januar 2015)

Ja jeder hat glaub ich nen Skin für positives Verhalten bekommen, ich hab schon wieder vergessen welchen ich bekommen habe.  Glaube aber das war irgendein 975er Skin, also sogar mal gescheite.


----------



## Deimos (20. Januar 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Mit Flame habe ich eigentlich nicht mal so viele Probleme.
> Die meisten Games sind dann halt wegen einem leaver oder afkler nach 12 Minuten vorbei und man wartet nurnoch auf die 20 Minuten Marke, weil der Gegnerische Midlaner sich Totfarmen kann und sich ab und an auf den anderen Lanes ein paar Kills holt.


Spiele LoL nun seit etwa dreiviertel Jahr und diese Woche habe ich einen absoluten Härtefall erlebt. Ein Spieler hat das ganze Match hindurch nichts anderes gemacht, als geradewegs die Midlane hinunterzurennen und sich von den Towers töten zu lassen. Unser Midlaner war mit einigen Autohits binnen kürzester Zeit enorm gefeedet. Der hat das sage und schreibe 40 Minuten durchgezogen (und das gegnerische Team hat nicht mal aufgegeben). 

Auch sonst sind die Zustände eigentlich tragisch. Es vergeht kein Spiel ohne Flame. Bisweilen ists ganz unterhaltsam, manchmal nervts aber auch. Da ich aber mehrheitlich mit Kollegen spiele, amüsiere ich mich hauptsächlich darüber.


----------



## Yellowbear (20. Januar 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Der hat das sage und schreibe 40 Minuten durchgezogen (und das gegnerische Team hat nicht mal aufgegeben).



Also, dass sie nicht aufgegeben haben, würde ich den Gegner nicht vorhalten. Wäre vielleicht ein sehr sportliches Verhalten, aber ne Niederlage in Kauf zu nehmen, nur um gegenüber fremden Leuten, die man nie mehr wieder sehen wird, als besonders fair zu gelten, halte ich für unzumutbar. Solche Feeder-Typen aber natürlich auf jeden Fall reporten. Hilft leider manchmal nichts, ich habe schon mehrere Accounts gesehen, die die komplette Match History voller solcher Spiele hatten. Keine Ahnung wie Riot das handhabt.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Januar 2015)

Die reports werden gelesen & gesammelt, absolute Härtefälle werden auch gebannt. Es ist aber ein f2p Spiel, jeder kann so viele Accounts haben wie er lustig ist und Zeit hat diese auf lvl30 zu bringen.

Steig mal höher auf, ab Diamond1 wirds besser. Da spielen Leute mit deutlich älteren Accounts die richtig viel Zeit investiert haben und entsprechende Wertungen erreicht man nicht durch feeden. Wer gezogen wurde, fällt da schnell raus.


----------



## Yellowbear (20. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Steig mal höher auf, ab Diamond1 wirds besser.



Ok, werd ich morgen machen  Mal eben besser als 99,9% aller Spieler sein, easy.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Januar 2015)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ok, werd ich morgen machen  Mal eben besser als 99,9% aller Spieler sein, easy.



Nö da wärste schon Challenger 

Darunter gibts noch Master etc^^
Gugg einfach mal wieviele auf dem Server auf welchem Ranking spielen.
Wenn man richtig weit oben spielt, verringert sich die Anzahl an Deppen drastisch, die Trolle bleiben aber auch. Die trollen dann auch, sie können aber spielen^^


----------



## Deimos (20. Januar 2015)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Also, dass sie nicht aufgegeben haben, würde ich den Gegner nicht vorhalten. Wäre vielleicht ein sehr sportliches Verhalten, aber ne Niederlage in Kauf zu nehmen, nur um gegenüber fremden Leuten, die man nie mehr wieder sehen wird, als besonders fair zu gelten, halte ich für unzumutbar. Solche Feeder-Typen aber natürlich auf jeden Fall reporten. Hilft leider manchmal nichts, ich habe schon mehrere Accounts gesehen, die die komplette Match History voller solcher Spiele hatten. Keine Ahnung wie Riot das handhabt.


Hätte ich auch verstanden, wenn sie aufgegeben hätten. Hab sie dann auch alle brav ge-honored.

Report war dann natürlich raus, aber gibt tatsächlich in nahezu jedem Spiel Trolls. Für eine höhere Liga fehlen mir Skill und Zeit (bzw. habe noch gar nicht erst Ranked gespielt).


----------



## cryon1c (20. Januar 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch verstanden, wenn sie aufgegeben hätten. Hab sie dann auch alle brav ge-honored.
> 
> Report war dann natürlich raus, aber gibt tatsächlich in nahezu jedem Spiel Trolls. Für eine höhere Liga fehlen mir Skill und Zeit (bzw. habe noch gar nicht erst Ranked gespielt).



Ranked hat den Vorteil, erst ab lvl30 und mit 16+ Champs zu gehen. Also hast wenigstens weniger low-lvl Trolle/Feeder dabei.
Aktuell ist pre-season, also lohnt es sich nicht ranked wirklich wegen dem Rang zu spielen. Aber ausprobieren würde ich es. Sie dauern genau so lange wie normals^^


----------



## tschirpi (21. Januar 2015)

Stimmt schon das man ab Diamond weniger Trolle oder feeder oder was auch sonst weniger hat, aber LoL ist leider ein Spiel in dem ein Gelegenheitsspieler der mal nach der Arbeit 2 oder maximal 3 Runden spielt nicht wirklich glücklich wird, weil es ohne Ende Zeit frisst damit man vorankommt bzw. sein Niveau halten kann. 

Das mit den trollen und feedern ist natürlich Mist, aber wie die anderen schon gesagt haben ist es nunmal ein f2p, die werden nie aussterben. Außerdem braucht ein Spiel eine Community die eben genau diese Trolle und Noobs enthält um großartig zu sein, sonst gäbe es doch gar keine Gaps zwischen den einzelnen Tiers und keiner könnte sich mordsmäßig freuen wenn er aufsteigt. 

Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt das man mit ab-und-zu geben weiter kommt als damit seinen Sturkopf durchzusetzen, wenn jemand in die Lobby joint und direkt schreibt "Mid or feed" dann lasst ihn einfach in die Mitte gehen und ignoriert ihn, es hilft ja doch nichts. Wenn man das durchzieht und einfach nichts drauf gibt, wird die Anzahl der Spiele in denen es "normal" läuft überwiegen, ihr werdet sehen. Natürlich rettet einen dieses Verhalten nicht vor jemandem der seinen Account auf Ebay gekauft hat und meint direkt höher einzusteigen als er ist weil er sich selbst für wesentlich besser hält an den Rest seiner Skillgruppe.


----------



## Deimos (21. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ranked hat den Vorteil, erst ab lvl30 und mit 16+ Champs zu gehen. Also hast wenigstens weniger low-lvl Trolle/Feeder dabei.
> Aktuell ist pre-season, also lohnt es sich nicht ranked wirklich wegen dem Rang zu spielen. Aber ausprobieren würde ich es. Sie dauern genau so lange wie normals^^


Ja, wollten wir eigentlich schon mal versuchen. Bin Lvl 30 und habe auch mehr als 16 Champs, aber noch fehlen mir einige Runen.
Zocke hauptsächlich ADC (weil das bei uns idR sonst keiner will) und würde gerne verstärkt Support und Top spielen. 
Wieviele Wins habt ihr so angehäuft, bis ihr Ranked angefangen habt? Ich bin vielleicht bei gerade mal 60, 70 oder so. 



tschirpi schrieb:


> Stimmt schon das man ab Diamond weniger Trolle oder feeder oder was auch sonst weniger hat, aber LoL ist leider ein Spiel in dem ein Gelegenheitsspieler der mal nach der Arbeit 2 oder maximal 3 Runden spielt nicht wirklich glücklich wird, weil es ohne Ende Zeit frisst damit man vorankommt bzw. sein Niveau halten kann.


Das ist genau das, was wir aktuell machen - ein paar Runden nach der Arbeit. Wenn wir mehr als 5 Leute sind, gibts manchmal auch nur freie Spiele.



tschirpi schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt das man mit ab-und-zu geben weiter kommt als damit seinen Sturkopf durchzusetzen, wenn jemand in die Lobby joint und direkt schreibt "Mid or feed" dann lasst ihn einfach in die Mitte gehen und ignoriert ihn, es hilft ja doch nichts. Wenn man das durchzieht und einfach nichts drauf gibt, wird die Anzahl der Spiele in denen es "normal" läuft überwiegen, ihr werdet sehen. Natürlich rettet einen dieses Verhalten nicht vor jemandem der seinen Account auf Ebay gekauft hat und meint direkt höher einzusteigen als er ist weil er sich selbst für wesentlich besser hält an den Rest seiner Skillgruppe.


Ja, das ist schon so. Trotz all dem Geflame etc. läufts ja in der Regel ganz gut. Gestern waren wir zu viert, die wir uns bereits auf die Positionen geeinigt hatten und der fünfte pickt kurz vor Schluss nochmals einen ADC, d.h. zu dritt auf der Botlane.
Besagte Ashe hat dann auch mit 0/21 gefeedet.  Aber, und das war das Tolle an der Sache, wir haben das Spiel mit gutem Teamplay zu viert doch noch gerissen.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Januar 2015)

ADC/support - da geht man Duo Ranked mit nem Kumpel. Ansonsten ist die Lane richtig hart, weil sich 2 fremde nicht so gut verstehen. 
Am besten steigt man auf wenn man gut im Jungle ist oder ein sehr guter Laner ist der entweder hart snowballen kann oder dominiert und roamen geht. Das ist übungssache, ich hab das selbst nach 2k Spielen immer noch nicht drin. Weil ich Botlane spiele überwiegend und Jungle wenns vergeben is.

Vergesst nicht das Ranked entweder auf Duo beschränkt oder auf Ranked Team aus 3 bzw 5 Leuten die auch da sein müssen. Team organisieren ist neben der Arbeit nicht einfach.


----------



## Deimos (21. Januar 2015)

Stimmt natürlich. Heisst natürlich erst recht, dass ich in anderen Lanes besser werden sollte bzw. überhaupt mal einige Champs Mid/Top/Jgl testen sollte.

Auf Ranked Team o.ä. lasse ich mich gar nicht erst ein. Ich kenne schon ein paar Jungs, die das machen und die (zumind. aus meiner Warte) richtig, richtig gut sind. Der Zeitaufwand ist natürlich auch entsprechend.


----------



## mrtvu (21. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Am besten steigt man auf wenn man gut im Jungle ist oder ein sehr guter Laner ist der entweder hart snowballen kann oder dominiert und roamen geht.



Als Jungler ist es sehr hart zu carriern wenn fast jede Lane verliert. Um zu snowballen UND gewinnen muss mindestens eine Linie sicht gut behaupten wenn schon die zwei anderen schwächeln.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Januar 2015)

Die einfachste Carrylane ist die Mitte. Du kannst am besten roamen und den anderen Lanes helfen, bist schnell bei drake und den Junglebuffs und normalerweise kannst du in der Mitte snowballen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2015)

Ja, das kenn ich. Ich kenn einen "typischen" Platin-Midlaner mit solchen Sachen wie "Den stomp ich auf der Lane" und "XYZ-Spieler können nichts" und dann lässt der die einfach roamen.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Januar 2015)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Als Jungler ist es sehr hart zu carriern wenn fast jede Lane verliert. Um zu snowballen UND gewinnen muss mindestens eine Linie sicht gut behaupten wenn schon die zwei anderen schwächeln.



Das ist recht einfach. Entweder du pfeifst auf deine Leute, holst dir alle kills, farm in lane soweit noch da und deine buffs + drake oder du gibst alles deinen mid&adc-leutz und siehst zu das du so wenig wie möglich stirbst.
Und das fast jede Lane verliert - kommt sehr sehr selten vor. Öfter passiert so was - die lane geht gleich gut, beide Seiten sind gleich farmed etc, keine kills. Dann kommt der jungler/midlaner, welches team den da zuerst erfolgreich durchdrückt, das team gewinnt auch die lane. Spiel ich adc, nehm ich mir alles. Spiele ich jungle, versuche ich meinen adc & mid zu snowballen, dann geht das gut. Und NICHT zu lange ziehen, ansonsten farmen sich die Gegner zurück ins game, finden euch einzeln irgendwo und alle Vorteile sind dann wech. Auch gegen gewisse Champions, die hart ins Lategame skalieren, muss man das Ding in 25min durchziehen, ab da wirds nur noch härter. Bestes Beispiel:
Ich geh als Jungler nur mid/bot, drake. Krieg ich auch. 30min später kommt der gegnerische Nasus aus der Toplane gerollt, 290 farm, knapp 900 stacks, vergewaltigt alleine das halbe team bei mir. Wir haben dem einfach zu viel Zeit gegeben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2015)

Juhuu:
Worlds 2015 to be held in Europe | LoL Esports
Zeit, was Geld anzusparen und F5-Spam zu üben, beim Finale will ich Live dabei sein!


----------



## mrtvu (22. Januar 2015)

Nach dem heutigen Ranked ladder reset ist wieder Matchmaking vom feinsten am Werk. Lauter noobs, feeders und flammers in meinem Team, immer und immer wieder.... Danke Riot!


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Januar 2015)

Was soll ich dazu sagen 

in den ersten 4 Games 4 afk's gehabt...
5. Game Gefühlt mit Bronze 7 gematcht...

Ich habe mir jetzt jemanden rausgesucht der einigermaßen Yasuo spielen kann und ich gehe Top oder Jungle oder schlimmstenfalls support Malphite  funktionierte bis jetzt immer, sogar wenn die gegner gefeedet sind xD


----------



## mrtvu (22. Januar 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu sagen
> 
> in den ersten 4 Games 4 afk's gehabt...
> 5. Game Gefühlt mit Bronze 7 gematcht...
> ...



Ich habe auch nachträglich meine Teamkumpel rechargiert: Im Team habe ich meist mehrere ehemalige Bronze gehabt, während der Gegner Silber bis Ex-Platin waren. Kein Wunder dass ich in der Preliminary nur verloren habe. Mein Team war nur am feeden und zwar auf allen Linien. Und das in allen Spielen! Gratz Riot! Zeit zum Offline-Rollenspielen: Witcher 2 ich komme!


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Januar 2015)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nachträglich meine Teamkumpel rechargiert: Im Team habe ich meist mehrere ehemalige Bronze gehabt, während der Gegner Silber bis Ex-Platin waren. Kein Wunder dass ich in der Preliminary nur verloren habe. Mein Team war nur am feeden und zwar auf allen Linien. Und das in allen Spielen! Gratz Riot! Zeit zum Offline-Rollenspielen: Witcher 2 ich komme!



In letzter zeit macht riot alles auser Mathcmaking 

In teambuilder gibt es doch dieses "Matchmaking adjustment" Ist an bei mir, gegner trotzdem gut.

Mein team in Teambuilder: Silber Silber Silber Silber Gold
Gegnerteam: Gold Gold Gold silber platin

und dann denk ich mir wtf is wrong

in normals genau so -.-

mal schaun die sollten das echt wieder verbessern.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Januar 2015)

Nutzt doch einfach mal Lolnexus.
Da sieht man gleich womit man ins Team geworfen wurde und was die Gegner so draufhaben, die Stats zumindest. 
Hilft nix gegen krumme Hände, aber es hilft zu wissen wer da gut ist und wer eher nicht, den Champion nicht kennt blah.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Januar 2015)

Und was soll LoLNexus gegen das schlechte MM tun? 
Klar, man kann sich informieren, aber eine Lösung des Problems ist das ja ganz und garnicht.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Januar 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Und was soll LoLNexus gegen das schlechte MM tun?
> Klar, man kann sich informieren, aber eine Lösung des Problems ist das ja ganz und garnicht.



Schlechtes matchmaking? Eher weniger. Gerade im unteren Bereich wird man passend versorgt da es tausende Spieler für jeden Rank gibt. Spielste Silver4, kriegste Silver 3-5 als Gegner.
Wenn du dir aber als Silver4 nen Diamond ins Duo holst, hast du natürlich dann die Mitte dazwischen - die Gegner sind dann Gold usw. 
Unfair ist daran aber nix.

Lolnexus informiert dich nicht nur, es gibt dir schon beim Ladescreen die nötigen Daten wer gefährlich ist und wer eher nicht. Klar gibts Ausnahmen, aber wenn du nen Midlaner siehst der 3 Divisionen über dir ist, 500+ Wins auf dem Champion hat und stark positive KDA, kannst du davon ausgehen in der Lane richtig auf die Fresse zu kriegen. Da spielt man anders als gegen Leute die nur 50 Wins auf dem Champion haben und unter einem im ranking sind.
Das zeigt dir auch wer Duo spielt, also wer höchstwarscheinlich im Teamspeak sitzt und besser zusammenarbeitet.
Haste Mid & Jungle Duo als Gegner, musst du dreifach aufpassen weil du weißt - der kommt da auf jeden Fall hin zum Kumpel.


----------



## Deimos (22. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nutzt doch einfach mal Lolnexus.
> Da sieht man gleich womit man ins Team geworfen wurde und was die Gegner so draufhaben, die Stats zumindest.
> Hilft nix gegen krumme Hände, aber es hilft zu wissen wer da gut ist und wer eher nicht, den Champion nicht kennt blah.


Funktioniert in letzter Zeit ziemlich schlecht.
Kommt dauernd die Meldung, dass der Beschwörer nicht im Spiel sei. So jedes 5. Spiel wird überhaupt was angezeigt. Hat noch vor einigen Wochen aber tadellos funktioniert


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Januar 2015)

LoLNexus geht noch, musst blos eins zwei mal aktualisieren.
Bei mir gehts immer beim aktualisieren direkt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt 3 von 5 Ranked games gemacht und ALLE verloren. 2 Mal Reksai (1 Top, 1 Jungle) und 1 Mal Blitzcrank. jeder Mal war ich so zimelich der beste Spieler im team. WTF ich komm nicht drauf klar, was ist das denn bitte?

Soraka Mitte, nach 20 Minuten 1:15 und der Jungle 1:11, alle flamen wie die Hölle, ich owne mit Sivir die ganze botlane, keien Chance, Soraka stirbt am Drachen, an den vasallen, alles, geht 1vs5 rein. Waschechter Troll. Nächstes Team alle sprechen französisch, Toplane flamed wiel ich nie ganke und deshalb die lane verloren ist! Wer zur Hölle bin ich?! Jede rist für seine Lane verantwortlich. Ich war fast nur Mitte und Bot weil Bot verloren wurd eund Mitte fast ausschließlich geganked wurde. Also wird der Jungler geflamed. Statistik geguckt: Rek Sia jungle den meisten Schaden getankt, den 2. meisten Schaden ausgeteilt.

Sorry aber was zur Hölle ist das bitte? Davor waren die Ranked um einiges ausgeglichener, mit was für Leuten spiele ich da zusammen?! Auf einmal alle Wood 6-Spieler die 11 Jahre alt sind 

Daraus wird keineswegs eine gute Platzierung und ich habe JETZT schon keine Lust mehr, weil es ja nicht einmal Spaß macht bei dem ganzen Flame. Da skanns doch nicht sein! Verlieren ist das eine, aber doch nicht so! Es gibt Niederlagen, die fahr eich gerne ein, einfach weils nen gutes Spiel war. Aber wegen Feed, Flame und Trolling ?!?!? In dem Ausmaß?!  U serious


----------



## cryon1c (22. Januar 2015)

Frage, welches Rating hast du jetzt? Und wie sieht dein hidden MMR aus, also womit wirst du zusammengeworfen?
Das hört sich hart nach Bronze5 an, denn drunter gehts nicht mehr...
Hab jetzt angefangen GoldV und höher zu spielen, hab teils Gold1 Leute dabei, da wird weniger rumgetrollt. Erstens weil man da schnell abrutscht und zweitens - weil die alle nach oben wollen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Januar 2015)

Naja sind alle Unranked.  Kanns also nicht sehen, ist aber furchtbar.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Januar 2015)

Ok 4. Spiel gemacht. Fizz 2x Pentakill. gg ich will nicht mehr. Nie wieder LoL. Ich weiß nicht mit was ich da zusammenspielen muss, aber es ist unglaublich. Das gibts weder bei RTL noch Bronze 5. Der Flame. Die Plays. Die Pings. Ich komm darauf nicht klar. Ich bleib ruhig, spiel so gut wie ich kann. carry das soweit es geht. RekSai jungle hatte ich bei 20 rankeds ne Winrate von 89% usw. bin einfach super mit dme aber jetzt erklär mir jmd. wie man ein Spiel carryn soll, wo praktisch das gesamte team feedet, flamt und mehr oder weniger GAR NICHTS kann. Die gehen in fight,s unglaublich. Sind behind, lane gefeedet, die wollen fighten. chasing bis in den tiefsten jungle und dann triple kill. Ohne Lerneffekt. Die glauben wirklich das ist dann halt so und gehen ruhig schlafen. Ich packs nicht. Ich spiel gold-niveau und geb mir mühe, flame nicht und alles, muss mir aber jetzt zum 4. Mal den größten Scheiß antun?
Sorry aber ich muss da auch an meine Nerven denken, es soll mir ja noch Spaß machen. Da gehts auf nonranked besser. Da stimmts halbwegs. Und das ist schon optimistisch! Jeder weiß wa sin normal games gerne so abgeht.


----------



## mrtvu (23. Januar 2015)

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Der LOL-Abschaum ist jetzt in jedem Spiel: Flammer, Feeder, Trolle kommen jetzt alle in mein Team.

Da spiele ich lieber Schach auch mit ELO ohne Flame und ohne Stress. Oder Witcher 2


----------



## mrtvu (24. Januar 2015)

Wow! Ich habe Report "Negative Attitude" bekommen weil ich beim Surrender Spam nicht zugestimmt habe...... Also dümmer geht es bald nicht mehr.

Also bei Chess.com geht es ganz anders zu. Dort wird selten aufgegeben, Flamming ist eine eche Rarität ( 1 x kurz in 3 Jahren). Wenn ich mal aufgeben drücke, dann ladet mich mein Gegner zu einer neuen Partie ein


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit dem Vergleich von LoL und Schach bezwecken willst, aber was sich in LoL derzeit für gestalten im Ranked rumtreiben ist nicht mehr feielrich. nachdem ich 6 von 10 Spielen verloren habe, wurde ich SILBER IV platziert. Willkommen in der Elo Hell. Da muss man schon echt viel spielen um da wieder richtig hoch zu kommen. 

Sorry aber ich empfinde das als extrem unfair. Ich mein das ist Solo Q, da sollte doch wohl mehr Wert auf das Verhalten des einzelnen Spielers gelegt werden und nicht auf Sieg oder Niederlage!! Immerhin sind da noch 4 andere Spieler dran beteiligt, die ich nicht beeinflussen kann. ALso muss ich jetzt so lange ranked spielen, bis ich mehr oder weniger fähige Mitspieler habe, mit denen man einen Sieg einfahren kann um dann aufzusteigen.


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (24. Januar 2015)

Hat hier jemand Interesse an Fantasy LCS?

Fantasy LCS


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit dem Vergleich von LoL und Schach bezwecken willst, aber was sich in LoL derzeit für gestalten im Ranked rumtreiben ist nicht mehr feielrich. nachdem ich 6 von 10 Spielen verloren habe, wurde ich SILBER IV platziert. Willkommen in der Elo Hell. Da muss man schon echt viel spielen um da wieder richtig hoch zu kommen.
> 
> Sorry aber ich empfinde das als extrem unfair. Ich mein das ist Solo Q, da sollte doch wohl mehr Wert auf das Verhalten des einzelnen Spielers gelegt werden und nicht auf Sieg oder Niederlage!! Immerhin sind da noch 4 andere Spieler dran beteiligt, die ich nicht beeinflussen kann. ALso muss ich jetzt so lange ranked spielen, bis ich mehr oder weniger fähige Mitspieler habe, mit denen man einen Sieg einfahren kann um dann aufzusteigen.



Je tiefer du drin bist, desto mehr Rotz wird dir wiederfahren. Weißt ja selbst was da existiert. Die einzige Möglichkeit gut durchzustarten, ist entweder gleich weit über seinem eigentlich stabilen ranking reinzugehen (spielst Gold5, steigst bei Gold1 ein etc - härtere Gegner trainieren dich auch besser als Deppen im Team). Oder man schiebt sich jetzt durch am Anfang der Season wo viele noch unranked rumlaufen, gerade die Troll-Drittaccounts - die sind damit beschäftigt ihren Main hochzuprügeln.


----------



## Xcravier (24. Januar 2015)

Sry Leute aber da muss ich euch wiedersprechen! Ich selber war auch mal Bronze 5 (!) , und habe auch *** gespielt, aber habe es jetzt geschaft Platin zu kommen, weil ich einfach besser geworden bin. Wenn du besser als Bronze oder Silber bist kommst du 100% in weniger als 100 Spielen raus.
Ich habe z.B. als ich mal auf dem Account von einem meiner Freunde gespielt habe, der Bronze 2, wegen Inaktivität, war, einfach fast jedes Spiel gewonnen, weil ich gecarried habe (teilwiese auch mit Support! aber natürlich hauptsächlich mit Champs wie Akali), und war innerhalb von einem Tag aus Bronze draussen, und ca. 2 Wochen später auch aus Silber, und war dann Gold 5. 
Als ehemaliger Bronze-Spieler sage ich, dass es keine Elo-Hell gibt, und man, wenn man es nicht schafft, aus der Elo herauszukommen, in der man sich befindet, halt einfach im Moment noch nicht gut genug ist, und verdient auch diese Elo. Selbst wenn man jedes 3. Game einen Afkler hat kann man immer noch 2/3 der Spiele gewinnen, und steigt dadurch auf!


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Januar 2015)

Es gubt keine elohell, weder in lol noch in csgo.


----------



## tschirpi (26. Januar 2015)

spätestens wenn du Leute im Team hast die sich nen Diamond V Account auf Ebay geshoppt haben und normalerweise auf Goldniveau spielen glaubst du an die elohell.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Januar 2015)

Das ist keine Elohell, das ist einfach Matchmaking-Pech. Die Leute droppen relativ schnell nach unten raus und wenn du wirklich in die Elo gehörst, wirst du irgendwann auch wieder dort ankommen, selbst wenn du durch solche Accounts ne ganze Division verlierst. 

Denk dran, die Chance, dass du einen geboosteten Spieler im Team hast, liegt bei 44%, während die Chance, einen Solchen im Gegnerteam zu haben, bei 55% liegt - du bist ja immer in deinem eigenen Team und nicht geboostet. Insofern heben geboostete Accounts deine Winratio im Schnitt sogar an.
Statistik und so^^


----------



## cryon1c (26. Januar 2015)

Yep. Bin jetzt nach den üblichen 10 games (wenig gezockt, kaum ranked - erstma patchnotes reinpfeifen etc) in GoldIV gelandet, also auch da wo ich aufgehört habe. Jetzt gehts weiter nach oben


----------



## Jahai (26. Januar 2015)

Season 4 placements haben mich damals nach Bronze 2 gesteckt, bin über die season bis hin auf Platin 1 gekommen und war sogar 3 mal in der Diamant Promotion. 
Dieses Jahr wurde ich dann mit 5-5 placements zurück nach Gold 3 gesteckt. Zugegen die placements die verloren wurden waren verdient verloren. 
2 Tage hats gedauert und wieder Platin. Es ist definitiv möglich sein Team zu carrien, Solo.


----------



## tschirpi (27. Januar 2015)

Klar ist's das, man kann definitiv sein Team carrien, aber das geht eben nur solange wie man ungefähr mit gleichguten spielt. Jeder spielt mal ne Runde schlecht gar keine Frage. Entscheidet ist halt das große ganze und das man nicht ab Minute 4 reinfeedet wie bekloppt.  

Das mit der Statistik ist recht schön und gut aber die ist nur auf dem Papier was wert, wenn man selbst am spielen ist kommt einem das fast immer so vor als wäre die Statistik genau umgekehrt und noch gravierender was den prozentualen Anteil der geboosteten angeht. 

Aber ich glaube das man gerade jetzt wo die Season wieder begonnen hat im Schnitt weniger Trolls kriegt als zu Season Ende / Preseason, weil die Leute ja möglichst schnell wieder auf ihren alten Rang oder höher kommen wollen. Wenn das dann mal halbwegs safe ist wird wieder in der Mitte gedongert bis der Arzt kommt.  (nichts gegen Dongerdinger... )


----------



## Yellowbear (27. Januar 2015)

Jahai schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wurde ich dann mit 5-5 placements zurück nach Gold 3 gesteckt. Zugegen die placements die verloren wurden waren verdient verloren.
> 2 Tage hats gedauert und wieder Platin. Es ist definitiv möglich sein Team zu carrien, Solo.



Darf ich fragen, welche Rolle du hauptsächlich spielst? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Jahai (27. Januar 2015)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, welche Rolle du hauptsächlich spielst? Würde mich mal interessieren.


Hauptsächlich adc, aktuell eig nur noch Kalista, vorher Jinx, Lucian und tristana.


----------



## Leckrer (27. Januar 2015)

Ich spiele derzeit nur noch auf meinem Smurf, hab Angst auf niedriges Ranking mit dem Main  Dafür 2 Divisionen gutgemacht mit dem Smurf bei den Placements.


----------



## Xcravier (27. Januar 2015)

Hab meine Placements direkt gemacht 
8/10 gewonnen -> Platin III


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Januar 2015)

tschirpi schrieb:


> Das mit der Statistik ist recht schön und gut aber die ist nur auf dem Papier was wert, wenn man selbst am spielen ist kommt einem das fast immer so vor als wäre die Statistik genau umgekehrt und noch gravierender was den prozentualen Anteil der geboosteten angeht.



Ist aber nunmal so. Das was du meinst, ist einfach subjektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## mrtvu (30. Januar 2015)

zur Zeit werde ich geplagt von autolose bots, die rennen im duo immer wieder gegen den gegnerischen turm ohne sprechen oder menschliche reaktionen.

Geht das noch? Warum tut Riot nix? Warum zahlen brave Spieler für Riotpoints wenn es immer wieder solche griefing bots gibt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2015)

Bitte sehr, beschwer dich da: https://support.riotgames.com/hc/de
Mal ehrlich, was sollen wir hier tun außer zustimmend zu grunzen?


----------



## meik19081999 (31. Januar 2015)

Es ist ein Sammelthread, hier kann mal alles sagen was mit dem Thema zu tuen hat, haultsache nicht zu viel in richtung OT.

Ich bekomme diese ganzen freundesanfragen von den "boost" angeboten und die nerven mitlerweile auch... langsam wird das spiel echt schlimmer durch die zu große community :I vielleicht haben die einen feeder (mich) weniger, weil mitlerweile gibts so vieles negatives das einfach den spielspaß der geblieben ist zerstört...


----------



## Yellowbear (31. Januar 2015)

mrtvu schrieb:


> zur Zeit werde ich geplagt von autolose bots, die rennen im duo immer wieder gegen den gegnerischen turm ohne sprechen oder menschliche reaktionen.
> 
> Geht das noch? Warum tut Riot nix? Warum zahlen brave Spieler für Riotpoints wenn es immer wieder solche griefing bots gibt?



In welchem Modus denn? Hab sowas in 5er Normals oder Teambuilder noch nie gesehen.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Januar 2015)

Im ranked kommt so was eigentlich nicht vor. Placements vor kurzem noch gespielt, alles wie immer - n paar Trolle hier und da, aber nix all zu verrücktes.


----------



## Xcravier (31. Januar 2015)

War mal wieder 21/10 (hab den Lanern immer die Kills gelassen falls möglich) mit most damage aus dem ganzen Spiel (hab Shaco gespielt, also auch nicht besonders viel Flächenschaden), aber habe trotzdem verloren. Manche Games sind halt einfach uncarryable wenn das Team, während man zur Botlane geht und den gegnerischen Adc tötet, einen Fight auf der Toplane anfängt und 0:4 traden ^^
Ich frag mich immer noch, wie die einen Fight Adc, mid, top, support VS mid, top, jungle, support so hart verlieren konnten ...
Schade das es sowelche Games sogar in Platin III noch gibt ...


----------



## killer196 (31. Januar 2015)

Nice  ich hab mir grad Ice Toboggan Corki selbst gegiftet lol


----------



## Leckrer (31. Januar 2015)

@Xcravier, du stirbst mir viel zu oft, ich kommt mit deiner Spielweise gar nicht klar.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Januar 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Sammelthread, hier kann mal alles sagen was mit dem Thema zu tuen hat, haultsache nicht zu viel in richtung OT.



Ich weiß!
Das hindert mich aber nicht daran, wen hinzuweisen, dass hier nicht die beste (im Grunde sogar eine verdammt schlechte) Anlaufstelle ist, selbst wenn es was mit dem Thema zu tun hat!


----------



## Yellowbear (31. Januar 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich weiß!
> Das hindert mich aber nicht daran, wen hinzuweisen, dass hier nicht die beste (im Grunde sogar eine verdammt schlechte) Anlaufstelle ist, selbst wenn es was mit dem Thema zu tun hat!



Zudem war es eine ziemlich übertrieben Reaktion. Als ob Bots in PVP-Matches derzeit ein so großflächiges Problem wären. In den populären Spielmodi jedenfalls nicht. Habe gelesen, in 3v3 Botmatches oder Dominion soll das manchmal vorkommen. Betrifft aber wohl 95% der Spieler  nicht.


----------



## Lyran (1. Februar 2015)

Hab mich mal dran getraut in der neuen Season ranked zu spielen, hatte bisher auch gut geklappt (4 aus 5 gewonnen), heute liefs allerdings gar nicht mit 1 aus 5 gewonnen. Zuletzt war ich top und hab meine Lane mit 2/3 ausgeglichen halten während Bot es letztendlich auf 2/21 gebracht hat.

Letzte Season war ich bis Silber 2 gekommen und hatte dann keine Zeit mehr, weswegen ich gehofft hatte jetzt direkt in Silber 1 oder Gold 5 zu landen. Es ist nun aber Silber 5 geworden  Irgendwie schade dass man oft nicht viel machen kann wenn eine andere Lane so abschmiert


----------



## cryon1c (1. Februar 2015)

Spiel länger ranked, das legt sich mit der Zeit. 
Man kann nicht jedes Spiel gewinnen.
Gerade ist z.B. der Nightblue3, eigentlich ein Challenger der richtig hoch spielt, in Diamond abgerutscht, losestreak glaub ich 1-10 gerade live beim streamen.
Den ärgert es nicht, denn er kennt seinen skill und weiß - er kommt höher, dauert halt länger weil disconnects usw ihn bremsen.


----------



## Xcravier (2. Februar 2015)

Aus dem Grund mit der feedenden Botlane spiele ich gerne Duo-Queue. Dann hat man wenigstens schonmal 2 lanes die nicht feeden bzw. man ist dann selber schuld wenn man verliert.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Februar 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon mal wer Jungle Irelia ausprobiert? Alleine vom Skillset her sollte sie sich recht gut dazu eignen, sie hat sustain, nen gapcloser, nen slow/stun und true dmg. 

(Ich hab sie mir gestern mal gekauft und der Champ gefällt mir schon recht gut )


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

Irelia kann im Jungle funktionieren, sie braucht aber viel Gold - das gibts im Wald nicht so wirklich. 
Sie wird selten gespielt. Aktuell ist Lee Sin, RekSai, Nida im jungle richtig gut.


----------



## Xcravier (2. Februar 2015)

Kannst ja auch mal Shaco ausprobieren  

Gut gespielt ist der sehr stark, macht aber gleichzeitig sehr viel Spaß. Das tolle ist außerdem, dass man eigentlich alles auf ihm builden kann, von Ap->Tank. 

Wenn man einigermaßen erfahren mit ihm ist kann man ihn auch nicht nur Jungle sondern auch mid und top spielen 
Support geht zwar theoretisch auch, aber wenn man im early Game nicht super ahead kommt ist man für den Rest des Spiels useless, weil man einfach keine Items hat, würde ich daher nur in normal Games spielen...


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

Shaco fällt aber hart zurück und ist im Lategame eigentlich ein Splitpusher. Man muss das passende Team für ihn haben. Hat man Zed midlane z.B. der im Late splitpushen geht, braucht man Shaco nicht.
Auch ohne Tanks im Team fühlt der sich bissl doof an - irgendwer muss rein und Shaco kann nicht. Oder man geht auf Tank, kann rein aber kann danach nix xD


----------



## Kinguin (2. Februar 2015)

Der gute alte Sunfire Shaco,Funbuild ,damals aber war lustig und nervig ,als es noch funktioniert hat


----------



## Xcravier (2. Februar 2015)

Nö das stimmt nicht. Shaco builde ich eigentlich immer Bruiser (Plat II elo), also Hydra, Blue jungle item mit der Roten Verzauberung, Hextrinker, cdr boots, Randuins und Spirit Visage, und mit dem Build ist man das ganze Spiel über usefull. Ich hab z.B. in 20 Shaco rankeds bisher eine Winrate von 80%. Ich Splitpushe außerdem nie.

Das was du geschrieben hast trifft halt nur auf Crit/Glasscannon Shaco zu.

Hast du schon viel Shaco gespielt?


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Nö das stimmt nicht. Shaco builde ich eigentlich immer Bruiser (Plat II elo), also Hydra, Blue jungle item mit der Roten Verzauberung, Hextrinker, cdr boots, Randuins und Spirit Visage, und mit dem Build ist man das ganze Spiel über usefull. Ich hab z.B. in 20 Shaco rankeds bisher eine Winrate von 80%. Ich Splitpushe außerdem nie.
> 
> Das was du geschrieben hast trifft halt nur auf Crit/Glasscannon Shaco zu.
> 
> Hast du schon viel Shaco gespielt?



Eher weniger. Die, die ich treffe sind eher nervig, nicht gefährlich (es sei denn man füttert die so hart durch das es kracht). 
Die meisten sind splitpusher, das ist das was Shaco aktuell recht gut kann.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Februar 2015)

Ich mag den champ wirklich 
Match History

Der Farm ist ein Bisschen low, ansonsten ging's aber recht gut. Mühsamer Start (FB abgegeben und mieses Lasthitten - musste ständig die Q benutzen und Mana verbrennen) aber der Jax war auch nicht der Hellste - ich kam mit phage/sheen/doran's zurück in die Lane, Jax geht mit doran's/longsword/pickaxe all in.  Naja von da an hab ich einfach die lane freezen lassen, gemütlich vor mich hin gefarmt, den Jax für 3-4 cs wieder in die Base geschickt und für die Botlane auf Teleport gewartet. Langweilig aber es hat funktioniert.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Februar 2015)

Ein guter Jax hätte dich da schon zerlegt, speziell wenn sein jungler unfreezen kann. Und welcher Jax geht denn bitte mit Pickaxe rein, wenn der sich Phage leisten kann dafür  Der weiß ja, der ist early anfällig, da ist jedes HP mehr lebenswichtig ^^

Ich treffe sehr sehr selten auf Shaco, meist spiele ich botlane und bis der ausm Wald rauskommt, hat mein adc genug dmg um den Shaco zu zerreissen. Zudem kommen die selten nach unten, entweder früh wo noch kein sightstone vorhanden ist oder danach NICHT mehr bis es da 10/1 ist usw xD


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Februar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ein guter Jax hätte dich da schon zerlegt, speziell wenn sein jungler unfreezen kann. Und welcher Jax geht denn bitte mit Pickaxe rein, wenn der sich Phage leisten kann dafür  Der weiß ja, der ist early anfällig, da ist jedes HP mehr lebenswichtig ^^



"Ein guter Jax"

Bei mir ist nichts "gut", darum bin ich auch Silber - du hättest die Lane vermutlich mit AP Gangplank gewonnen. 

Ich meine schau dir mal seinen build an...
Giant's Belt -> T1 + Longsword -> Pickaxe -> Tiamat -> Sunfire -> Hydra -> Maw of Malmortious


----------



## cryon1c (3. Februar 2015)

Löl ich bin auch kein Gott, GoldIV aktuell (zu faul zum rumn3rden und hochklettern). 
Aber auf dem Elo geht Shaco recht gut. Da ist Vision noch ein Problem, die Leute passen nicht so gut auf und wissen nicht so recht was man gegen Shaco so macht, speziell der in der Lane richtig gefarmt hat.


----------



## Xcravier (3. Februar 2015)

Naja, kann der Champ Shaco ja nichts dafür, dass er bisher in deinen Spielen immer nur von "Noobs" gespielt wurde, ich gewinne ja schließlich mit ihm... (ihn Dia wird er ja auch noch viel gespielt und teilweise sogar gebannt)
Und btw, wenn Shaco von einem Adc getötet wird (egal zu welchem Zeitpunkt des Spiels) ist er einfach nur schlecht


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2015)

Match History

Hatte das Spiel eigentlich recht wenig zu tun. Riven klein gehalten und später in Teamfights einfach neben Cait gestanden, auf Katarina gewartet, ihre ult gecancelt und anschliessend auf die Tristana drauf... Hat ganz gut funktioniert. 


EDIT: Bin jetzt 3/3 auf Irelia. Me gusta dat frostbutt


----------



## Kinguin (4. Februar 2015)

Ist irelia eigentlich immer noch so verhasst ?
Damals hieß es ja immer Better nerf Irelia,weil sie zu viel konnte - nagut manche meinten das nur als Scherz ,aber oft haben Leute Irelia als Noobchamp bezeichnet (S2/S3 Zeit)
Fand ich ehrlich gesagt nie, aber ich weiß jetzt auch nicht wie das jetzt aktuell aussieht ^^


----------



## cryon1c (4. Februar 2015)

Sie wird gespielt, sie ist aber nicht OP. Toplane kann sie auch  leicht verlieren wenn da was schief läuft, gerade im Spiel vorhin hat Pantheon unsere Irelia in allen Stellungen rangenommen und ich konnte als Jungler nix machen.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2015)

Ach wie geil.. Syndra vs Xerath. Vi im Jungle nimmt sich jeden Blue und beschwert sich darüber, dass ich ständig unter'm Turm stehe. 

EDIT: Bis jetzt läuft's recht gut:
CynicalPotato - Europe West - Summoners - League of Legends


----------



## Xcravier (4. Februar 2015)

Bin gerade zu Platin I aufgestiegen :3 

Mal sehen ob ich diese Woche noch Dia schaffe


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2015)

Läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xcravier (4. Februar 2015)

Irelia ist halt ein typischer Solo-Queue Carry like Riven, meier Meinung nach ein bisschen OP, ,aber es gibt schlimmeres ^^ but still wp 

Gnar, Reksai und Azir sind bei mir eigentlich Instabans und ich hoffe dass Riot denen bald mal ein Paar Nerfs über die Rübe haut


----------



## Kinguin (4. Februar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Sie wird gespielt, sie ist aber nicht OP. Toplane kann sie auch  leicht verlieren wenn da was schief läuft, gerade im Spiel vorhin hat Pantheon unsere Irelia in allen Stellungen rangenommen und ich konnte als Jungler nix machen.



in allen Stellungen ?  arme Irelia xd
ich schaue nur sehr  selten vorbei bei LoL,hab heute sogar mal 3 Runden gespielt ,überwiegend mit WW ^^ hat Spass gemacht,kein Geflame nix 
Muss wohl mal Glück gehabt haben


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> gerade im  Spiel vorhin hat Pantheon unsere Irelia in allen Stellungen rangenommen  und ich konnte als Jungler nix machen.


Video? Aber bitte ohne Verwischeffekt. 


Nee, das letzte Spiel aus der Liste war auch gegen nen Pantheon. Die Lane ist widerlich. Der wirft dir einfach einen Speer nach dem Anderen entgegen und du kannst nix tun - gehst du zum traden rein, stunnt er dich und du tankst alle Minions. 

Naja ich hab einfach nur gefarmt, bis ich die Tabis und die Glacial Shroud hatte. Danach ging's dank der W mit dem traden einigermassen.


edit: Immer wieder geil, wenn man von einem Toplane Gangplank hören darf, was für ein noob man doch ist, dass man adc Ahri gepickt hat. Ja, ist nicht optimal... Aber gerade ein GP hat gar nix zu melden, was das angeht. 


Edit2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letzte Season war ich S4, in den Promos 8/2.


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2015)

So, seit Oktober das erste Mal wieder bei LOL angemeldet und ich hab wegen meinem guten Verhalten den "Sasquatch Nunu" bekommen. Wusste garnicht, dass ich mir Nunu irgendwann mal geholt hatte.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> So, seit Oktober das erste Mal wieder bei LOL angemeldet und ich hab wegen meinem guten Verhalten den "Sasquatch Nunu" bekommen. Wusste garnicht, dass ich mir Nunu irgendwann mal geholt hatte.



Ich habe den Skin auch...

Damals habe ich mir Nunu nur gekauft damit ich 16 Champs hab und am ende habe ich 2 Skins für nunu durch mistery gifts bekommen...


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. Februar 2015)

Ich bin von Silver IV auf Silver V abgestiegen als Jungle Rek Sai inkl Quadra-Kill. Sorry, ich glaube an keine Elohell, es ist nur so ein Begriff, aber etwas stimmt an dieser Season nicht. Ich habe viel preseason gespielt, habe mich da durch Gold nach oben gearbeitet mehrere Divisionen und jetzt steige ich sogar ab in einem Spiel mit meinem Main, der bei mir eine absurd hohe Winrate und Skillrate hat, selbst nach dem Nerf. Ich kann jedenfalls von ungewöhnlich viel toxischen Mitspielern berichten pauschal gesagt, Macken haben die alle unterschiedliche. Absichtliches feeden, afk-gehen, trollen oder was weiß ich für Beleidigungen. oO

Mir macht das Game gerad ekaum mehr Spaß im Ranked, mache hier und da paar normals und meistens ARAM.  Die Leute haben mich diese Seaosn echt rausgeekelt. S4 geseedet worden, was schon der Oberhammer ist, Placementmatches waren die Hölle, wie ich schonmal geschrieben hatte und jetzt sogar noch von S4 weiter runtergeschoben.


----------



## mrtvu (10. Februar 2015)

Zur Zeit ist es für mich auch schwierig von Silber V auf Silber IV raufzukommen. Dafür war es extrem leicht von Bronze I auf Silber V raufzukommen, da habe ich fast nur gewonnen.

Mein letztes Silber V Spiel war sehr kommisch, die Spieler haben eher Gold/Platin-Skill gehabt. Das Spiel habe ich natürlich verloren... Riot-Matchmaking for the win


----------



## Xcravier (10. Februar 2015)

Wie heißt du denn ingame? Ich könnte mir mal angucken welche Champs du meißtens spielst, was für Runen/Masteries du hast und welche Items du so kaufst, und dir dann vielleicht ein Paar Tips geben


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Februar 2015)

Wenn du zu viel Zeit hast:
CynicalPotato - Europe West - Summoners - League of Legends


----------



## Xcravier (10. Februar 2015)

Naja, bei dir kann man nicht viel sagen  

Spiel nur noch Irelia (wenn sie nicht langweilig wird), aber ändere bei deiner Top Runenseite die Seals (die Gelben) zu 9xflat armor, und mach dir am Besten eine weiter Runenseite für Top bei der du 3x Flat Mr und 6x scaling Mr für die Blauen und für die Gelben 3x Flat Armor und der Rest Scaling Hp oder Flat Hp (je nachdem wie aggresiv du pre 6 gehen willst, nach Lvl 6 ist Scaling stärker, insgesamt ist Scaling stärker), damit du Top vs Ap und Top vs Ad hast.

Als Masteries für Irelia solltest du auch auf jeden Fall 21/9 nehmen  Hab mal als Anhang ein Bild hinzugefügt wie es ungefähr aussehen sollte.

Ansonsten könntest du auch mal Riven ausprobieren. Wenn man sie wirklich gut kann ist es mit dem Champ ähnlich einfach zu carryen wie mit Irelia (die meißten Irelia Mains mainen auch noch Riven und umgekehrt ^^)
Kann dir bei Riven aber nicht wirklich viele Tips geben, da ich den Champ nie Spiele weil ich den Spielstil nicht mag...


----------



## mrtvu (11. Februar 2015)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Wie heißt du denn ingame? Ich könnte mir mal angucken welche Champs du meißtens spielst, was für Runen/Masteries du hast und welche Items du so kaufst, und dir dann vielleicht ein Paar Tips geben



mein LOL EUW Nick ist TheVeryUndead
Ich spiele meist Jungle mit: Xin Zhao, Sejuani, Tryndamere und seit kurzem auch Vi.


----------



## mrtvu (13. Februar 2015)

Aus Frust habe ich gestern LOL deinstalliert.

2 min vorher: Letzter Platz beim Champ Select in Rang, support Leona habe ich nehmen müssen. Kurz nach dem Spielanfang: d/c des ADCs. Nach 20 min  4 von 4 surrend...

Ich habe echt keine Nerven mehr für so einen S.......

Witcher 2 ich komme


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Februar 2015)

Soo, bin jetzt auch Level 30 und Ranked.  
Letztes Game ziemlich weird und nur Dummheit der Gegner dass wir das noch gewonnen haben, aber Naja.


----------



## Xcravier (14. Februar 2015)

Nice  als ich das erste Mal Ranked gespielt habe wurde ich Bronze III eingestuft


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Februar 2015)

Danke.  
Hätte auch eher Bronze erwartet, aber anscheinend bin ich wohl besser als ich mich eingeschätzt habe. 
Und das ohne bisher auch nur einen Cent für das Spiel ausgegeben zu haben. 
Wird sich wohl so schnell nicht ändern, da ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann welche Lane/Rolle ich mainen möchte und dementsprechend mir auch für keinen Champion einen Skin kaufen möchte, da ich einfach keinen gemeistert habe. 
Und meiner Meinung nach sollte man einen champ schon gut können, damit man sich mit nem Skin auf gut fühlen kann.


----------



## Yellowbear (15. Februar 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hätte auch eher Bronze erwartet, aber anscheinend bin ich wohl besser als ich mich eingeschätzt habe.
> Und das ohne bisher auch nur einen Cent für das Spiel ausgegeben zu haben.



Hä? Deswegen ist LoL doch unter anderem so beliebt, man kann sich  eben grade keine spielerischen Vorteile erkaufen .


----------



## Xcravier (15. Februar 2015)

Doch  manche Skins geben theoretisch sogar wirklich minimale Vorteile, weil manche Skillshots schwerer zu erkennen sind


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2015)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Hä? Deswegen ist LoL doch unter anderem so beliebt, man kann sich  eben grade keine spielerischen Vorteile erkaufen .



So war das nicht gemeint.


----------



## tschirpi (17. Februar 2015)

Ja aber das mit den Skillshots die schwerer zu erkennen sind wurde ja auch schon etwas angepasst, bei Pulsefire Ez wurde das Q ja irgendwie angepasst. Die Hitboxen sind ja nach wie vor gleich, nur optisch isses eben ein minimaler Unterschied bei manchen Skins.

Oktoberfest Gragas ist beispielsweise auch kleiner als die anderen und der klassische Gragas. Inwiefern das jetzt in einer Situation ein Vorteil sein kann sei mal dahingestellt, natürlich besteht die Möglichkeit das ihr in 1/283438493242 Spielen, aufgrund der Größe eures Championmodels den entscheidenden Skillshot im entscheidenen Moment dodgen kann und somit das Spiel gewinnt. xD

Ich find das ist Haarspalterei, ist aber ein ziemlich interessantes Thema - denn auf YT gibt es auch Videos zu eben genau solchen Skins die euren Champion angeblich buffen sollen. Lohnt sich auf jedenfall mal zum Spass anzuschauen.. aber was draus machen würd ich mir nicht.. bin mir auch nicht sicher ob die LCS-Spieler da was drauf geben..


----------



## Xcravier (17. Februar 2015)

Jo, die Hitbox bleibt zwar gleich, aber ich finfe es z.B. extrem ekelhaft den Speer von Kopfjäger Nidalee (bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob der so heißt) zu dodgen, weil der manchmal fast unsichtbar ist, bzw. um einiges schlechter sichtbar als der normale Speer.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Februar 2015)

Habt ihr schon mal AD Fizz ausprobiert? Das ist so widerwärtig. Wie Irelia, nur mit nem aoe knockup als Ulti und einem "**** you" auf E.


----------



## Xcravier (17. Februar 2015)

Dafür hat Irelia aber diesen wiederlichen 10 Sekunden Stun auf der e 

Hatte in den letzten paar Games auch ein Paar mal einen Ad Fizz in Team, der ist wirklich richtig strong.

Bin jetzt endlich Dia 5


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2015)

Glückwunsch 
Hab eben mal 2 Runden Nemesis Draft gespielt, im ersten Game wurden ich und mein Kumpel ziemlich von ner AD Nami zerberstet und im zweiten Game war einfach jeder aus unserem Team ******* und wir habens verhauen.


----------



## Lyran (17. Februar 2015)

In der neuen Season machts richtig Spaß, ein Troll Team nach dem anderen. Habe mit einem Kumpel im Duo 7 Spiele hintereinander gespielt und alle verloren.. unsere Lane haben wir meist gewonnen, aber von einem feedenden toxic Veigar bis AFK Jinx war alles dabei  Bin nach 3/3 verlorenen Aufstiegsspielen (immerhin eindeutig ) und den besagten anderen verlorenen Spielen jetzt bei ganzen 9 LP in Silber V

Subtly - Europe West - Summoners - League of Legends


----------



## mrtvu (17. Februar 2015)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Bin jetzt endlich Dia 5



Gratulation! Und ich gebe schon schon bei Silber 4 auf


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Februar 2015)

Hör auf, Garen zu picken. Der ist abartig schwach.


----------



## Xcravier (18. Februar 2015)

Ist aber lustig  DEMAAAAACIA!!!!


----------



## mrtvu (18. Februar 2015)

"Hey! Look! I'm holding the world up." 

Garen ist gut level 1 und endgame.


----------



## Xcravier (18. Februar 2015)

Daran merkt man dass du silber bist  Garen ist richtig weak im Endgame und vor allem im Mid/Early Game strong


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2015)

Sooo schlecht ist Garen nun auch wieder nicht im Late. 20% mehr Rüstung und MRes und 30% Dmg-Reduktion auf dem W machen ihn dann einfach nur Tanky as hell.
Leider muss er immer noch reinlaufen und kann vorher nichts machen. Da ist ein Mundo zwar ähnlich tanky und schnell(von den Zahlen her), hat aber noch die Cleaver, sodass die relative Geschwindigkeit von dem Doc doch höher ist. Ansonsten tun sich die beiden kaum was.
Leider werden beide atm von Maokai einfach outclassed.


----------



## mrtvu (18. Februar 2015)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Daran merkt man dass du silber bist  Garen ist richtig weak im Endgame und vor allem im Mid/Early Game strong



aus meiner bescheidenen Silver-Erfahrung:

Alle gegnerischen Garen Tanks waren nach 30 min einfach nicht umzubringen und Schaden haben die auch dezent gemacht obwohl tanky.


----------



## Xcravier (18. Februar 2015)

In silber sind halt die meißten einfach zu blöd gegen Garen zu spielen, deswegen funktioniert der da halt noch ^^

Wenn der Adc aber kiten kann, der Support kompetent ist, und an sich das Positioning von seinem Team gut ist kommt man als Garen einfach an niemanden ran, und ist deswegen einfach nur eine Art Tibbers


----------



## Lyran (18. Februar 2015)

Ich spiele als Main eigentlich Jinx, aber nachdem ich so einen lose streak hatte wollte ich mal top lane wegtanken, was auch ganz gut geklappt hat. Nur gewonnen haben wir halt nicht so oft


----------



## Xcravier (18. Februar 2015)

Das ist halt das Problem mit Garen...man gewinnt die Lane aber verliert das Spiel.

Btw, sry wenn ich manchmal ein bisschen überheblich wirke, ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Februar 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Sooo schlecht ist Garen nun auch wieder nicht im Late. 20% mehr Rüstung und MRes und 30% Dmg-Reduktion auf dem W machen ihn dann einfach nur Tanky as hell.



Gnar wird tanky as hell, hat nen ranged slow, ranged harrass für die Lane, % schaden auf seiner Passiven, nen disengage und eine Ulti, die es locker mit ner Orianna-Shockwave aufnehmen kann, was Teamfight-Einfluss angeht. Gnarvan hat nicht umsonst ~99% Banrate. 

Irelia wird tanky as hell, hat nen gapcloser mit Killreset, nen 2s-Slow/Stun, ordentlich true damage, viel besseren lane sustain dank W und Ult und kann mit der Ulti alleine die Triforce 4x auslösen -> tons of damage.

Jax hat nen AoE-Stun, der auch noch immun gegen autoattacks macht, nen defense-steroid auf R, nen aa-reset mit low CD, nen gapcloser, der auch auf Wards und Allies funktioniert... Ja, er braucht etwas Hilfe in der Lane - sobald er aber mal in Fahrt ist, kann ihn kaum noch was aufhalten. 

Maokai bekommst du so gut wie gar nicht aus der lane, er wird tanky as hell, hat nen ranged slow, nen close range slow, nen gapcloser, der auch noch rootet, ne Ulti, welche den gegnerischen DPS verringert (Maokai mit FH ist der Horror als ADC...).

Fizz wird zwar erst spät im Spiel tanky (Tri -> Botrk -> tank build), haut aber BEDEUTEND mehr Schaden raus als Garen, hat %-HP Schaden, hat gemischten Schaden, hat nen 20% dmg amp und nen aoe knockup auf der Ulti, nen gapcloser mit onhit-effekten auf der Q und seinen Trollpole. Vor allem kommt er aber wirklich an die backline ran - davon kannst du als Garen nur träumen...

Rumble wird zwar nicht wirklich tanky, er braucht aber nur ca. 2600 Gold (Guise + Sorcs), um auf der Lane absolut durchzudrehen und im Teamfight kann die Ult Wunder bewirken.


EDIT:
MOBA T-Shirt don't take farm â€“ ESL Shop
lololo


----------



## mrtvu (19. Februar 2015)

Ich und mein Freund haben es ausprobiert: Die Gewinnchance ist unverändert: Es ist voll egal, ob man seinen Main-Champ spielt oder einen neuen Champ ausprobiert oder einen Troll Champ spielt.

Gestern habe ich mit teemo jungle Troll Champ im Jungle gewonnen. Warum?

Wie kann es sein dass ich mit Aatrox Jungle den ich seit Monaten nicht mehr spiele, ein Spiel 22/5 gestern gecarriet habe? 

ELO Hell ftw! Danke Riot!


----------



## Weixiao (22. Februar 2015)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Ich und mein Freund haben es ausprobiert: Die Gewinnchance ist unverändert: Es ist voll egal, ob man seinen Main-Champ spielt oder einen neuen Champ ausprobiert oder einen Troll Champ spielt.
> 
> Gestern habe ich mit teemo jungle Troll Champ im Jungle gewonnen. Warum?
> 
> ...



Elo Hell? Bitte was? Wenn du gut genug bist, gewinnst du automatisch mehr Games und damit auch Elo... Wenn du meinst, dass das alles nur auf Glück basiert und das auch noch versuchst, mit irgendwelchen 5-Game-Selbstexperimenten zu belegen, kannst du das natürlich gerne weiter glauben. Das wird dir aber nicht helfen... Was glaubst du denn, warum manche Leute 2 oder 3 Accounts auf Diamond/Master/Challenger spielen können? Weil sie mehr Glück als du haben?


----------



## mrtvu (22. Februar 2015)

Diamond/Master/Challenger gibt es weil es genug "noobs" wie mich gibt.... Es muss wer verlieren, damit wer gewinnen kann


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lnowbp88lwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu gut.


----------



## mrtvu (4. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



U made my day


----------



## meik19081999 (4. März 2015)

mrtvu schrieb:


> U made my day



Habe dws video mitlerweile so oft geschaut :'D und lache immernoch XD

Die warheit wurde gesprochen :3


----------



## mrtvu (4. März 2015)

Der Mann spricht aus der Seele!  Als Jungler hat man es ziemlich schwer zur Zeit vor allem bei jedem 2. Spiel hilft keiner mit im Jungle beim ersten Camp. Dann muss ich schon nach 3 Camps zurückporten... und was kann ich kaufen? NICHTS!!! MACHETE-UPGRADE zu teuer. Ich kann nur 5 Lebensgetränke kaufen...

DANKE RIOT! (RIOT = Abkürzung für RIesenidiOT)


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2015)

Grad eben das beste Spiel seit Langem gehabt. Easy bots (FWOTD) und ein Spieler ist voll tryhard gegangen, wie gut er doch sei mit seinen 14-5 usw.


----------



## Yellowbear (9. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Grad eben das beste Spiel seit Langem gehabt. Easy bots (FWOTD) und ein Spieler ist voll tryhard gegangen, wie gut er doch sei mit seinen 14-5 usw.



Ja, die Besten sind immer Leute, die "GJ" oder "GL HF" usw. im Bot-Game schreiben  oder sich beschweren, wenn es keinen Jungler gibt und Off-Meta gespielt wird.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2015)

GJ usw. ist ja noch ok, vielleicht sind die einfach nett... Schlimm wird's erst, wenn in bot-Spielen "Argumente" der Sorte "I have 20 kills you have 19 kills, stfu nub" kommen.


----------



## mrtvu (10. März 2015)

FWOTD in 7-10 min: Heimerdinger nehmen, 2 Doran's Ringe kaufen, pushen bis der Enemy Nexus zerspringt  Geht relativ schnell auch mit intemediate bots.

Ich habe seit dem S5 Saison Beginn 2 Monate gebraucht um auf S4 hochzukommen. Ich glaube dass es jetzt schwieriger ist aufzusteigen.

Ein Kumpel der war vorher Silber II, jetzt plagt er sich auch mit Silber IV herum.

In der Saison 4 waren die Teams ausgeglichener, In der jetztigen Saison 5 zeigt sich eine Teamdominanz schon relativ früh, ca. nach 15 min. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ist es viel schwieriger das Ruder rumzureissen und einen Rückstand aufholen...


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (24. März 2015)

elo hell = nub filter


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. März 2015)

Ich habe mich jetzt mittlerweile durch die Silver Hell gekämpft und mit Rek Sai die Games gecarried soweit es nur ging. Bin seit gestern nun Gold V und habe nun 16 Ranked games in Folge gewonnen, manchmal haben sogar  ein, zwei Mitspieler auch ordentlich gespielt 

Ich bin froh, dass ich eig immer Rek Sai bekomme, mit ihr bin ich global unterwegs, super mobil und kann im early-midgame meine lanes feeden mit dem Gold der Gegner und natürlich mich selbst.  Mal sehen wie es in Gold zugeht, ich habe nicht viel Hoffnung, aber besser als Silber V wirds allemal sein. Das Matchmaking musste ich erstmal verkraften  Schnell raus da bevor man selbst noch so wird


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. März 2015)

Es gibt diese Season ja coole Rewards für Ranked Teams wie ihr vielleicht wisst. Ich suche dafür welche, hat jmd Zeit und Lust? Platin zu erreichen wäre halt das Endziel 

Ich kann auf jeder Lane spielen, am besten bin ich aber mit Rek Sai, Blitzcrank, Nidalee, Yasuo. Kann aber vieles spielen.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne spielen, bin aber so eher Gold Niveau (trotzdem noch Silber 1 O.o) und spiele ungern alleine, deswegen war ich in der letzten Zeit auch eher inaktiv...
aber falls du lust hast adde mich ruhig. ingame name ist wie hier im Forum, wie heißt du in LoL, weil mitlerweile nehm ich unbekannte nichtmehr an wegen den ganzen boost spammern usw...


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. März 2015)

Achte einfach auf die 21, dann wirst du es wissen. Ich adde dich mal. Neben SoloQ ist Team Ranked auf jedenfall noch ne coole Spielerfahrung in LoL, die ich gerne machen würde und vor allem um zu sehen, wie ich erfolgreich ich da bin. Mit richtigen Leuten müsste man da ja deutlich mehr rausholen können.

Nur wir 2 reicht aber nicht, ein paar mehr müsstens werden


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (26. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



zu gut


----------



## Lyran (9. April 2015)

URF per se ist ja schon witzig, mit Jax auf Ritalin ists aber echt der Hammer


----------



## Yellowbear (9. April 2015)

Lyran schrieb:


> URF per se ist ja schon witzig, mit Jax auf Ritalin ists aber echt der Hammer



Finde URF auch sehr unterhaltsam, hatte aber vor paar Spielen einen sehr nervigen Troll im Team: 

Eine Anivia, die sich das komplette Spiele über abwechselnd ein Teammitglied als Opfer ausgesucht hat und diesem ständig gefolgt ist. Dann hat sie angefangen, mit der Eismauer Wege zu blockieren, falls man z.B. vor Gegnern fliehen wollte oder enge Passagen einfach dicht gemacht. Noch nerviger war aber, dass sie mit der Mauer auch die Teleports und Recalls des Teams unterbrechen konnte... Sehr niedriger Cooldown der Fähigkeit und unendlich Mana sind halt nicht immer von Vorteil für das Team.  Ach ja, redefreudig war derjenige im Chat natürlich auch und hat ununterbrochen angemerkt, wie witzig er doch sei.  /Rant


----------



## Exreanu (10. April 2015)

Also ich finde Alistar auf AP ziemlich heftig, man wird einfach entweder hochgeschmissen oder zur Seite gekickt  Die ganze verdammte zeit


----------



## Xcravier (10. April 2015)

Jo, Alistar muss man in URF bannen, wenn man gewinnen möchte ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2015)

Nicht nur ali, Sona auch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2015)

Sona macht unglaublich viel Spaß. ^-^


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2015)

Kann ich mir vorstellen.  Auf der anderen Seite nicht so sehr. xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2015)

Recht lustig ist auch ne Lux Morgana Lane. 
Morgana hat 2s CD auf der Q und 2.2s stun duration. 
Wenn man also 1x die Morgana Q trifft kann Lux ihre Q setzen und das geht dann endlos so weiter...


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2015)

Morgana und Karthus. Landet ein bind, landen auch direkt 15+ Qs vom Lich.

Oder mit Eve, ihre spikes haben gefühlte 0.01s cd.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2015)

Hilfe, hör mir auf!! 
Einige spielen ja auch Warwick auf AP, soll wohl lustig sein, durch 100%(?) Skalierung auf der Q.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2015)

https://youtu.be/TuFDxG7gm9Y


----------



## mrtvu (11. April 2015)

URF spiele ich nicht mehr. Ein enemy Ezreal hat Dauerfeuer bei unserem Shop gemacht und mein Team schon beim Respawnen immer wieder niedergemetzelt. Das mag für manche lustig sein aber für mich ist URF nichts, genauso nichts wie letzte Saison.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. April 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Morgana und Karthus. Landet ein bind, landen auch direkt 15+ Qs vom Lich.



Klappt Karthus denn gut, denn afaik hat man mit ca.20% CDR schon eine längere Cast-Zeit als Cooldown auf dem Karthus Q?


----------



## Teutonnen (11. April 2015)

die hohe mobilität macht es für Karthus recht schwer - die Q an sich lässt sich aber gut spammen. Wenn wer festgesetzt ist, kannst du den locker umlegen. 

Syndra ist aber auch ganz lustig - ne ult mit 10 Bällen. Oder Zyra mit ihren Pflanzen. Jayce im early brutal, da jede Q durch ein gate geht, fällt aber stark ab. Diana auf apbruiser ist auch ziemlich hart


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Maokai bekommst du so gut wie gar nicht aus der lane, er wird tanky as hell, hat nen ranged slow, nen close range slow, nen gapcloser, der auch noch rootet, ne Ulti, welche den gegnerischen DPS verringert (Maokai mit FH ist der Horror als ADC...).



FH? Was ist FH?


----------



## Teutonnen (15. April 2015)

Frozen Heart.


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2015)

Achso. Dachte, du meinst Maokai als ADC. Aber du meinst ja Maokai mit FH als Gegner von dir als ADC. Jetzt versteh ich's.


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2015)

Weisheit des Tages: 

Wenn unser GP die Syndra in der Mitte mit 18/0 feedet, kann man nicht gewinnen. oO


----------



## Xcravier (23. April 2015)

Doch, du musst nur selber auch 18/0 stehen


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. April 2015)

Oder beide 18/18


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. April 2015)

Heutige DuoQ-Session lief.


----------



## Seabound (1. Mai 2015)

Ich muss ma sagen, mit Nasus komm ich echt super klar!  Der gefällt mir richtig gut! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer196 (2. Mai 2015)

Nasus... die kunst des q stackens. Auf wieviel bewegst du dich da?


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2015)

Glaub, ich war mal so maximal bei 500.


----------



## killer196 (2. Mai 2015)

Mhm recht wenig ausgehend davon das du im letzten game fast fullbuild warst


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub, in der Regel bin ich immer so bei 450. Mir fehlt da noch Erfahrung. Spiel den ja noch nicht so lang. Ich darf die Lane nicht so stark pushen und muss länger in der Toplane farmen. Wenn die Lanephase rum ist, vergess ich meist das q-farmen und prügel mich im Teamfight mit den Gegnern rum. Andererseits reichen mir 400 bis 500 Stacks locker, um mit dem Team zu gewinnen. Ich muss also nicht zwangsweise mehr q farmen.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich glaub, in der Regel bin ich immer so bei 450. Mir fehlt da noch Erfahrung. Spiel den ja noch nicht so lang. Ich darf die Lane nicht so stark pushen und muss länger in der Toplane farmen. Wenn die Lanephase rum ist, vergess ich meist das q-farmen und prügel mich im Teamfight mit den Gegnern rum. Andererseits reichen mir 400 bis 500 Stacks locker, um mit dem Team zu gewinnen. Ich muss also nicht zwangsweise mehr q farmen.



Lane Freezen, CDR und Mana holen (frozen heart, spirit visage, etc)
und probieren so viel wie möglich mit q zu stacken, so wenig wie möglich pushen, und bei teamfights nur kurz hin tp'en und nicht dir ganze zeit mit dort rumhocken.
Ich hab nasus noch nie wirklich gespielt aber für fullbuild sind 500stacks arg wenig... (finde ich)

Habe für mich Wukong gefunden, komme echt gut klar.
Erstes game mit ihm war direkt ein Ranked was ich dann sogar gecarried hab 
Am besten wars als Vi mich gekankt hat und Cho q, w, r und ignite auf den klon gemacht hat und Vi ihre ulti


----------



## Drayygo (2. Mai 2015)

Falls jemand Lust hat, mein ingame Name ist Drayygo, ich spiele aktuell Silber III , war letzte season Gold und will wieder zurück...meine Main langes sind Top und jungle, kann aber theoretisch alles langes für Silber ausreichend gut. Vor dem adden aber hier mal eine pn schreiben, da ich unbekannt nicht annehme


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2015)

Ok, grad top gegen nen Nasus mit Nasus gespielt. Der hatte nach 20 Minuten 500 Stacks. ich hatte 210 Stacks in der gleichen Zeit. Der war schon ordentlich besser. Keine Ahnung, wie der das hinbekommen hat.

EDIT: Ist 300 mein Nasus und 600 sein Nasus ausgegangen. Ich hab über 1200 gewonnene Spiele, aber ich kann einfach nicht lasthitten. Keine Ahnung warum nicht. 

EDIT: wird besser. Hab grad auch was über 600 Stacks gehabt.


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2015)

"Lower Priority Queue" nervt echt...


----------



## Aegon (12. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> "Lower Priority Queue" nervt echt...


Das merk ich auch gerade 
Da bin ich (Aatrox) in einem schon fast verlorenen Spiel (~40/60), dank lifesteal auf 20/8 hochgekommen und hab kurz vor'm gegnerischen nexus einen disconnect   

Kann man da eigentlich auch mal wieder spielen? Ich hab jetzt 2 Stunden auf ein Spiel gewartet und keines ist in Sicht


----------



## Timsu (14. Mai 2015)

Hätte jemand Lust auf ein PCGHX Team?
5vs5, eine Mischung aus ernsthaft und Spaß
Bin Silber II, würde aber mit jedem Rank zusammenspielen.


----------



## mrtvu (15. Mai 2015)

Die letzten Wins die ich bei Silber V gespielt habe, waren immer 4vs5 und schwer von mir gecarried.

Zur Zeit bleibe ich schon wieder im Elo-Hell stecken, ich war schon mal Silber 3 aber zur Zeit bleibe im Silber 5 stecken... 

@Timsu wie heißt dein Summoner? Meiner heißt TheVeryUndead


----------



## killer196 (15. Mai 2015)

Interesse ja, aber wie managen [emoji14]


----------



## Drayygo (15. Mai 2015)

Teamspeak..oder Skype.interesse habe ich auch, wie man weiter oben sieht..


----------



## Timsu (16. Mai 2015)

Mein Name ist T1msu.
TS3 Server könnte ich auch zur Verfügung stellen. 
Alle die Interesse haben können ja ihren Summonernamen schreiben.
Es können ruhig mehr als 5 sein, da ja sowieso selten alle gleichzeitig online sein werden.


----------



## killer196 (16. Mai 2015)

HQ Ayitos


----------



## Aegon (20. Mai 2015)

Hab mir gestern Aatrox gekauft, hat sich soweit schon mal gelohnt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Mai 2015)

Da dürftest du ja schonmal gut was für den Mastery Score getan haben ^^


----------



## Aegon (23. Mai 2015)

Jo, da bin ich jetzt Lv5. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung gerade: Spiele in 2vs5 (und das quasi von Anfang an) können auch ganz lustig sein 
Edit: Irgendwie gerate ich momentan immer an die falschen Teammitglieder... da schreibt einer erst überhaupt nichts, geht dann einfach top, wo ich schon bin, sagt dann, er hätte es zuerst gesagt... und verkackt dann nachdem man nachgegeben hat natürlich auch noch


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Jo, da bin ich jetzt Lv5.
> Aus eigener Erfahrung gerade: Spiele in 2vs5 (und das quasi von Anfang an) können auch ganz lustig sein
> Edit: Irgendwie gerate ich momentan immer an die falschen Teammitglieder... da schreibt einer erst überhaupt nichts, geht dann einfach top, wo ich schon bin, sagt dann, er hätte es zuerst gesagt... und verkackt dann nachdem man nachgegeben hat natürlich auch noch



Welcome to League of Legends 
bei mir herrscht wieder Pause bis zur nächsten Season.


----------



## GottesMissionar (24. Mai 2015)

Falls heute Nachmittag/Abend bzw. morgen wer Lust auf ein paar Ranked Duo hat (Aktuell Dia5) - pn.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. Mai 2015)

LoL ist so ein geiles Game, leider gibt es zu viele Idioten die das Gameplay nicht verstanden haben und es sich um ein Teamplay handelt. Zu viele Egos und Trolle unterwegs.
Dennoch, ich komme seit Jahren nicht los davon 

Hoffe, das ändert sich mit "Act of Aggression" !


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Mai 2015)

Bekommt man eig. egal wie man spielt Punkte dazu und kann so praktisch durch reine Spielzeit überlal Level 5 sein?


----------



## killer196 (26. Mai 2015)

Ja, aber mit gewinnen gehts schneller


----------



## Xcravier (27. Mai 2015)

Das Problem an dem Champion Mastery System ist einfach, dass man weniger Punkte bekommt wenn man 20/0/20 steht aber verliert, als wenn man 0/20/0 steht aber gewinnt und man außerdem keine Punkte verlieren kann.

Dadurch zeigt es nicht wirklich den "Skill" an, sondern ist eigentlich auch nur wieder ein Grind-System...


----------



## GeneralGonzo (27. Mai 2015)

Was soll der Mastery Skill denn überhaupt bringen?

Irgendwann hat eh jeder seine Mainchamps auf lvl5 - und dann ?


----------



## killer196 (27. Mai 2015)

Dann haste n icon und n badge und kannst dich toll fühlen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (27. Mai 2015)

Pfffffff. na großartig Riot !

Schöner wäre es, wenn es endlich mal für die Ehrungen ausser einem Badge irgendwann mal, was zählbares gäbe.
Z.B. wenn man über 100 "ehrenhafter gegner" Wertungen bekommen hat, 500 Xtra Punkte o.ä. !


----------



## killer196 (27. Mai 2015)

Ach so du kannst ingame dein icon zeigen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (27. Mai 2015)

Was heißt "ingame" ?

Es gibt das Summoner Icon und Badges, die am Portrait beim Ladebildschirm hängen (z.B. die Ehrungen) und was noch ?


----------



## killer196 (27. Mai 2015)

Ab lvl 5 kannst du eine ingame animation starten. Wie tanzen. Da schwebt das icon kurz über dir. Ausserdem ein kleines badge an deinem champ bild bei zb killing spree etc


----------



## GeneralGonzo (27. Mai 2015)

Ah, ok ! Nun gut, wers mag 

Schnickschnack.


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Mai 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Ah, ok ! Nun gut, wers mag
> 
> Schnickschnack.



Riot sagte ja, dass sie irgendwie die Spieler belohnen möchten, bzw. An etwas denken, wie z.B. eine Chroma Farbe für den bestimmten champion oder so.


----------



## GottesMissionar (27. Mai 2015)

Solange Riot die Drophacks nicht in den Griff bekommt ist Ranked imho sinnlos. ._. In zwei Ranked-Games kurz bevor wir den Nexus zerstört haben gedroppt. :/


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. Mai 2015)

Ich muss mal sagen von dne SSW Skins ist Talon absolut der genialste, der lohnt sich zu holen. Gibts aber nur noch bis 2. Juni

Hexakill macht ganz gut Laune, wenn denn ein Spiel schneller stattfinden würde, oft leavt einer usw. Ich fände 10vs10 auf einer 5vs5map witzig 

Mir kam vorhin bei Ashe der Gedanke, wie es wohl wäre mit einem Amethyst-Skin für Rek'Sai meinem main <3 Was dnekt ihr? Ich finde den Gedanken einfach nur episch.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (1. Juni 2015)

Der Hexakill modus nervt einfach nur. Die meisten spielen das völlig untaktisch und mit den falschen Champs, dann ist es ein reines drafugehaue ohne taktischen Anspruch.

Mir würde ein 6vs6 auf der großen Map mehr gefallen, Doppellane Top oder 2 Jungler. Das wäre interessanter als der Diablo-Modus!


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. Juni 2015)

Nichts gegen Diablo 

6vs6 auf einer 3vs3 map finde ich auch nicht so genial. Das 'alte' Hexakill war doch auf der 5on5 map oder?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (1. Juni 2015)

Jupp, war es. Daher wählte ich auch einen klassichen Supp bei der ersten Auswahl, da unser Tema keinen hatte, um dann überrascht festzustellen, dass es auf der 3vs3 Map stattfindet. Da war ein Braum natürlich wenig hilfreich.....


----------



## mrtvu (2. Juni 2015)

mir gefällt weder der alte noch der neue Hexamode nicht... wie der Vorredner schon gesagt hat: Diablo-Mod macht wenig Spaß.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (2. Juni 2015)

wieder mit Lol angefangen, von silber 3 bis gold 3 durchgerusht in 5 tagen :p


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Juni 2015)

Hahaha 3:12





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cYxuSK5A5lY:191

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mrtvu (30. Juli 2015)

Zur Zeit ist es im ELO-System wieder mal furchtbar, man merkt die Sommer-/Ferien-Zeit


----------



## Teutonnen (6. August 2015)

Riot Pls | League of Legends


aaaaaahahahahahahahahahaha
Ich sage sowas ja selten, aber DAS ist jetzt wirklich "retarded".


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. August 2015)

'Retarded' ?

So viel Kommunikation und Zusammenarbeit mit der Community kann man sich nur wünschen.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. August 2015)

Was hat das bitte mit Zusammenarbeit und Kommunikation zu tun?

Der ganze Artikel ist praktisch "Joa wir wissen, dass ihr diese und jene features wollt, zum Teil schon seit Jahren. Gibbet net, lol", und das Ganze gespickt mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen.

Mal ein kleines Beispiel - keine Replays weil "technical demands ... were so high that we knew it would be hard to do them ‘right'"? 1. Hostet/speichert das Zeug eben lokal, das gibt praktisch 0 Serverlast. 2. Lolreplay tut das Gleiche seit Jahren und es funktioniert, und Riot will mir erklären, dass es "zu schwer" sei?

Dann der Teil über die Sandbox, das ist wahre Spitzenkomödie. 'Wir wollen, dass ihr üben und besser werden könnt, aber macht das gefälligst in einem echten Spiel, wo ihr die Situation in 40 Minuten genau 2x erlebt und nebenbei euren Teammates das Spiel versaut, wenn ihr's nicht auf Anhieb packt - bloss nicht "offline", wo ihr keinen stört". 10/10


----------



## Aegon (28. August 2015)

Was soll eigentlich diese Kacke? 
Erst das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann im nächsten Spiel das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder stimmt das mit den LP so?


----------



## meik19081999 (28. August 2015)

LoL Support anschreiben, falls es sich noch nicht gebessert hat.


----------



## Aegon (28. August 2015)

Egal, nach dem nächsten Spiel bin ich sowieso gerade demotet worden   (edit: gleichmal auf 75 LP runter )
Dass der Support da was bringt, bezweifel ich stark.
Das Spiel will mich einfach nur loswerden 

edit: Und jetzt hab ich nach dem nächsten Sieg mit +26 LP 91 LP, da 75 + 26 ja bekanntlich 91 ergibt 
edit: und haben tu ich damit jetzt genau 81 

Wie schreibt man den Support denn am besten an? Ich lese unter "Help"-"Technical Feedback" nur was von "Once in the PVP.net preferences menu, you can select 'Submit Logs to Riot'" gelesen, letzteres finde ich da aber nicht


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und direkt nebenbei noch die 92.5k Punkte mit Thresh geknackt.


----------



## cryon1c (5. September 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Und direkt nebenbei noch die 92.5k Punkte mit Thresh geknackt.



Und das schöne rumgeflame, fett mit Caps im Hintergrund. So muss das  Ich frag mich wieviele Leute da noch zocken würden, würde Riot auch wirklich Leute bannen die gemeldet werden^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. September 2015)

Joa, das ganze lief so, dass die Gegner die ganze Zeit ahead waren, dann hat sich ihr Graves von mir hooken lassen, 5:0 Ace und gefinished. 
Das fand deren restliches Team dann halt nicht so geil.


----------



## -MIRROR- (18. September 2015)

Bin von platin auf Gold gedropt aufgrund von Inaktivität, bekomme ich dann trotzdem den Platinrahmen nächste Saison?


----------



## killer196 (18. September 2015)

Nein, normalerweise zählt das wo du am seasonende bist und nicht das wo du mal warst


----------



## pain474 (23. September 2015)

Gibt's hier jemanden in Diamant 3 - 5, der ab und an DuoQ spielen würde? Bin Dia 4.


----------



## sonic1monkey (23. September 2015)

killer196 schrieb:


> Nein, normalerweise zählt das wo du am seasonende bist und nicht das wo du mal warst



Das wäre mir neu.

Es zählt nur der höchste rang der in der saison erspielt wurde.

Außerdem kann man doch garnicht von von Platin auf Gold kommen durch inaktivität ( allgemein geht das nicht Gold> silber, ect...)

Nur innerhalb der Divisionen  kann man abrutschen aber nicht so.


----------



## JPW (23. September 2015)

Früher war das mal so. 

Ließ dir mal bitte die FAQ dazu durch, da steht für diese season drin, dass die Position am Ende zählt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. September 2015)

Ich steige was Rankeds angeht nächste Saison erst wieder ein, bis dahin werde ich wohl einfach immer weiter droppen. Spiegelt dann zwar in keinster Weise meine Leistung wieder, aber ok. 

Das neue Rankedsystem in Season 6 wird mich auch erst richtig ansprechen, wird viel mehr Spaß machen.


----------



## Xcravier (25. September 2015)

Naja, das bisherige Ranked-System ist meiner Meinung nach ab high Platin vollkommen okay, weil man ab dieser Elo auch in 80% der Fälle seine Rolle bekommt, wenn man zwei Rollen spielen kann.


----------



## Lyran (26. September 2015)

Neues Ranked-System?


----------



## Izarak (27. September 2015)

Es wird einen Teambuilder für Ranked geben.

Wie funktioniert der Ranked-Teamersteller? Fakten zum geplanten Ranked-Ersatz « News « Summoners-Inn.de


----------



## Lyran (27. September 2015)

Izarak schrieb:


> Es wird einen Teambuilder für Ranked geben.



Oh cool, finde ich sehr sinnvoll! Danke für die Info


----------



## Kinguin (2. Oktober 2015)

Hab heute auch mal wieder paar Runden mit Freunden gespielt.Hat Spaß gemacht,trotz langer LoL Abstinenz und einigen großen Fragezeichen.
Das Spiel hat sich ja nochmal deutlich geändert ,schon beim Durchlesen der neuen Items/neuen Jungle (ok die gibt es wohl schon länger) scheinen mir wieder die Bruiser ziemlich gebufft worden zu sein? Eine Zeitlang schienen die Assassinen recht dominant zu sein.
Und wtf ,ein Gegnerteam spielte einfach Morde + Nautilus Botlane.Das Nautilus Support ging ,war mir schon immer klar,aber Morde als Hybrid auf der Bot und mit einem Drake an der Seite war ziemlich überraschend  

Was ich allerdings nicht verstand,seid wann flamen einen die Gegner ,wenn man selbst einen "schlechten Champ" pickt?
Ich habe meinen (damaligen) Main Kennen gepickt,und bekam Imgame Sätze wie "haha he picks kennen,suck Champion" - trotzdem haben wir schön gewonnen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Oktober 2015)

Es kommen derzeit unglaublich viele Patches in kurzen Abständen raus. Viele Änderungen, Bug Fixes, Reworks, Skins, neue Champions, viel Content. macht echt Spaß. Auch die Events immer wieder und Icons zu bekommen etc.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Oktober 2015)

LoL macht echt Spaß zurzeit, das kann man nicht leugnen. 
Normals sind halt kacke weils keine Bans gibt, aber dafür gibt's dann ja Ranked. 
Ich mein, wer spielt schon gerne gegen Fiora/Darius. :S


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. Oktober 2015)

Bist du neu? xD

Du kannst normal Draft pick auswählen, da hast du ne pick und ban phase


----------



## Kinguin (3. Oktober 2015)

Riot gibt sich viel Mühe,das ist keine Frage.
Ich finde ja die Lore richtig cool in LoL,würde ein ARPG/Action Adventure in der Welt von Runterra toll finden.  

Darius ist für mich ,auch mit den Veränderungen, nach wie vor ein Lanebully,geht einem auf den Senkel aber wenn man überlebt,fällt er recht stark ab.
Zumindest mein Eindruck,zur neuen Fiora kann ich nichts sagen - habe bisher nicht gegen die gespielt,dafür aber sehr sehr oft eine Vayne.


----------



## Xcravier (4. Oktober 2015)

Die neue Fiora finde ich ehrlich gesagt einfach nur zum kotzen.
Sie ist jetzt stark genug um sogar gegen gut koordinierte Teams etwas ausrichten zu können -> Stichwort LCS/Worlds, was jedoch bedeutet, dass sie gegen unkoordinierte Teams, was eigentlich bis Diamond I die Beschreibung für Soloq ist, einfach zu stark ist weswegen sie in 95% der Spiele auch ein Must-Ban ist.

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass Fiora, sobald sie gefeeded ist, weniger Counterplay, als der durschnittliche Assasine hat, da sie Stuns/Burst durch ihre W komplett negieren kann und dadurch extrem stark snowballed, was in Soloq ja durchaus keine Seltenheit ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Oktober 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Bist du neu? xD
> 
> Du kannst normal Draft pick auswählen, da hast du ne pick und ban phase



Das kann man aber nicht gescheit spielen weil da immer die Leute rumhängen die ne Rankedsperre wegen flamen und da dann ihre Draftgames abspielen. ^^


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. Oktober 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das kann man aber nicht gescheit spielen weil da immer die Leute rumhängen die ne Rankedsperre wegen flamen und da dann ihre Draftgames abspielen. ^^



So siehts aus.  Hat mich mal 75 Spiele gekostet. ._.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Oktober 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das kann man aber nicht gescheit spielen weil da immer die Leute rumhängen die ne Rankedsperre wegen flamen und da dann ihre Draftgames abspielen. ^^



Aber du musst nicht gegen von dir genannte Champions spielen. Außerdme gibts genug Idioten ohne ne Sperre, völlig egal mMn.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Oktober 2015)

Zwischenfazit aus Paris:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xcravier (12. Oktober 2015)

Naja ich finde C9 hat sich noch richtig gut geschlagen, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie in keiner einfachen Gruppe wie CLG waren und da sie die Grupenphase nur knapp verpasst haben.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Oktober 2015)

Geht so, die Rückspiele waren jetzt nicht so prall. Die NA-Teams gingen 0-9.


----------



## Xcravier (13. Oktober 2015)

Es war sogar 0-10 wegen dem Tiebreaker zwischen C9 und AHQ


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Oktober 2015)

Ist das jemanden auch aufgefallen. Seit der Jungle gepatcht wurde, indem die Monster ein so gesagtes "Geduld System" bekommen haben das sie öfter buggen? Besonders der RazorBeaks  (die 4 Vögel da) sich einfach hoch heilen obwohl die "Geduld" auf 100 ist und sich nicht verändert. Sie heilten sich bei mir praktisch Permanent und ich musste Skills nutzen um sie zu Killen.  Sowas ist schon nervig und hält gerade Early nur auf...


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Oktober 2015)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Es war sogar 0-10 wegen dem Tiebreaker zwischen C9 und AHQ



-hai +bye


----------



## Kinguin (13. Oktober 2015)

So nach locker 1 Jahr Inaktivität bei LoL,spiele ich jetzt seit 2 Wochen wieder vermehrt.Und hab jetzt auch mal direkt 10 Ranked Spiele gemacht,davon 8 gewonnen 2 verloren - und bin in Silber II gelandet.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Absteigen geregelt,also sollte ich die 0 LP erreichen und dann öfters verlieren? Und wie ist das wenn man Silber 5 ist,kann man dann noch Bronze 1 landen? 
Um aufzusteigen,muss man ja erst die 100 LP zusammenbekommen,und dann 2 von 3 Promospielen gewinnen oder?

So wie es aber bisher lief,hoffe ich,dass ich noch Gold knacke (sofern das machbar ist),den Monat frei hab ich ja noch.


----------



## GottesMissionar (13. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> So nach locker 1 Jahr Inaktivität bei LoL,spiele ich jetzt seit 2 Wochen wieder vermehrt.Und hab jetzt auch mal direkt 10 Ranked Spiele gemacht,davon 8 gewonnen 2 verloren - und bin in Silber II gelandet.
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Absteigen geregelt,also sollte ich die 0 LP erreichen und dann öfters verlieren? Und wie ist das wenn man Silber 5 ist,kann man dann noch Bronze 1 landen?
> Um aufzusteigen,muss man ja erst die 100 LP zusammenbekommen,und dann 2 von 3 Promospielen gewinnen oder?
> 
> So wie es aber bisher lief,hoffe ich,dass ich noch Gold knacke (sofern das machbar ist),den Monat frei hab ich ja noch.



In den Divisionen 1-5 kannst du direkt absteigen. Es hängt direkt von deinen LP ab, sondern von deinem "internen Rating". Das kann bedeuten, wenn du zB 10 Punkte hast und verlierst, dass du direkt absteigst. Es kann aber auch sein, dass du 10x in Serie bei 0 Punkten verlierst, aber dennoch zB in Silber II bleibst. Über dein internes Rating kannst du dir bei League of Legends Summoner Stats & Champion Build Guides - LolKing einen guten Einblick verschaffen.

Über Ligen hinweg kannst du - mit Ausnahme von Challenger (und ich glaub Master) - nur absteigen, wenn du inaktiv bist und nicht spielst.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Oktober 2015)

Danke dir 
Mal eine Frage zu den Runen, ich wollte mir 6xmal die CDR Flat Runen kaufen,das ergibt aber von der Rechnung her nicht genau 5% CDR (4,98).Wird das dann aufgerundet oder muss ich noch eine 7.te Flat CDR Rune kaufen?
Hab es nicht mehr so im Kopf mit Season 3 habe ich so langsam aufgehört mit LoL,ist also alles länger her.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Oktober 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ist das jemanden auch aufgefallen. Seit der Jungle gepatcht wurde, indem die Monster ein so gesagtes "Geduld System" bekommen haben das sie öfter buggen? Besonders der RazorBeaks  (die 4 Vögel da) sich einfach hoch heilen obwohl die "Geduld" auf 100 ist und sich nicht verändert. Sie heilten sich bei mir praktisch Permanent und ich musste Skills nutzen um sie zu Killen.  Sowas ist schon nervig und hält gerade Early nur auf...



Die sind nicht verbuggt  Es gibt nur einen Bug mit Master Yi, dass, wenn er seinen Q macht, bei jedem Camp die Geduld ein ganzes Stück verloren geht. Das hängt dann eher mit anderen Sachen bei dir zusammen, das mit der Geduld an sich ist nicht verbuggt.


----------



## Xcravier (13. Oktober 2015)

Wenn sie nicht verbuggt sind, dann sind sie auf jedenfall träger als davor.
Besonders stark merkt man dass, wenn man Shaco spielt und die Aggro eines Monsters zwischen der Box und einem selber hin- und herswitchen will. Dies funktioniert nun um einiges schlechter als vorher.

Ich muss zu der Sache mit dem internen Rating widersprechen.
Die Seite Lolking zeigt einem nur das "nichtinterne Rating", also in welcher Liga mit wie viel Lp man sich gerade befindet, an.
Von dem internen Rating gibt es höchstens Websites, wie z.B. op.gg, die einem einen ungefähren geschätzten Wert anzeigen, da der von Riot, für die Berechnung des internen Ratings, verwendete Algorithmus nicht öffentlich zugänglich ist.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (13. Oktober 2015)

ich hab komplett die Lust verloren an LoL.....könnte meinen 3 Jahre alten Account auch verkaufen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Oktober 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Die sind nicht verbuggt  Es gibt nur einen Bug mit Master Yi, dass, wenn er seinen Q macht, bei jedem Camp die Geduld ein ganzes Stück verloren geht. Das hängt dann eher mit anderen Sachen bei dir zusammen, das mit der Geduld an sich ist nicht verbuggt.




Geduld war auf 100 und ich hab den Q nicht benutzt, aber ich weiß was du meinst das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich hab einfach nur AA´s gemacht und das Teil healte sich trotzdem hoch obwohl die Geduld auf 100 war.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Oktober 2015)

Hab's jetzt auch mal wieder installeirt.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen jetzt,wie das aktuell mit den Runen ist - Also werden die auf/abgerundet oder nicht?^^
Muss das wissen,wegen den 6xFlat CDR Glyphen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Oktober 2015)

Ja, das wird aufgerundet , bzw. würde es in der Praxis überhaupte keinen unterschied machen, wenn dir 0,02 CDR fehlen würden.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar danke ^^
Ich wollte die CDR Glyphs in meine Jungle Runen packen,aktuell habe ich da Magicresistence drin,aber das bringt mir nichts im Jungle.


----------



## Xcravier (14. Oktober 2015)

Naja, es bringt dir etwas beim ganken


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Oktober 2015)

Kommt auf die Matchups und deinen Champ an usw. 
Ich würde MR vorziehen.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Oktober 2015)

Also ich möchte für jede Lane einigermaßen vorbereitet sein,werde mich aber auch auf 2 Lanes spezialisieren (mit je 2 Champs).Denke das sollte reichen.
Was ich im Jungle so spielen werde,weiß ich noch nicht genau.Habe früher sehr gerne Jungle WW oder Udyr gespielt.Kurz bevor ich pausierte kam auch KhaZix raus,den fand ich auch super und habe mit ihm vor paar Tagen angefangen in Normals zu üben.Ging schon gut  ab als Assassine.

PS: Und genau jetzt wird der Mecha KhaZix Skin reduziert - ein Zeichen?


----------



## hendrosch (14. Oktober 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> In den Divisionen 1-5 kannst du direkt absteigen. Es hängt direkt von deinen LP ab, sondern von deinem "internen Rating". Das kann bedeuten, wenn du zB 10 Punkte hast und verlierst, dass du direkt absteigst. Es kann aber auch sein, dass du 10x in Serie bei 0 Punkten verlierst, aber dennoch zB in Silber II bleibst. Über dein internes Rating kannst du dir bei League of Legends Summoner Stats & Champion Build Guides - LolKing einen guten Einblick verschaffen.
> 
> Über Ligen hinweg kannst du - mit Ausnahme von Challenger (und ich glaub Master) - nur absteigen, wenn du inaktiv bist und nicht spielst.



Das stimmt so auch nicht bin diese Season am Anfang S3 ein geranked worden. War dann vor vielleicht 3 Monaten S5. 
Hab dann wieder Rankeds angefangen mit dem momentan einzigen Mate der häufiger spielt. (Alleine fehlt mir die Lust und mit Unbekannten spiel ich nicht gern)
Bin dann nach paar Spielen (ging ja von 0LP aus), also 10-15 warens schon und so ca. die hälfte looses angestiegen auf Bronze 1 und jetzt sogar Bronze 2 war. Hab aber auch Pech erst mit 98LP an der Promo vorbei, dann mit einem Spiel wo niemanden interessiert hat wer wo hin wollte (last pick schreibt das er bot nicht kann ich pick noch supp er muss adc).
Dann ein Spiel mit Kindred und wahrscheinlich sein erstes.
Nicht nur das er nur durch Zufall markierte Gegner tötet denkt er er müsste andauernd meine Mitte 1gegen1 angreifen obwohl er klar unterlegen war.

Hat das irgendwann ein Ende oder soll ich mich schon mal mit Bronze 5 anfreunden?


----------



## Xcravier (17. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du lernst selber besser zu spielen wirst du dich nicht mit Bronze 5 anfreunden müssen. Guck nicht auf die Fehler deiner Teammates sondern lieber auf deine eigenen, sonst wirst du weiter absteigen.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir merkt man's einfach so extrem, dass ich in letzter Zeit nur CS gespielt habe. Ne Reaktionszeit wie ein Weltmeister, aber meistens auf dem falschen Skill.


----------



## jcw1 (18. Oktober 2015)

Heute das erste mal überhaupt LoL gespielt. Aktuell einfachster Champion für einen Anfänger eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## meik19081999 (18. Oktober 2015)

Master Yi


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Oktober 2015)

Garen,  Darius, Katarina.


----------



## Xcravier (18. Oktober 2015)

Garen, Annie, Sivir


----------



## GeneralGonzo (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke, zum üben sind am einfachsten Helden, die kein Mana benötigen, wie Garen/Mundo/Kat .... Aber man sollte wissen ob man lieber Nahkämpfer (Top Lane) oder Fernkämpfer (i.d.R. Botlane) bevorzugt vom Spielstil her!


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. Oktober 2015)

Caitlyn, Rek Sai und Olaf ;D


----------



## GeneralGonzo (19. Oktober 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Caitlyn, Rek Sai und Olaf ;D



Ich glaube kaum, dass Rek´Sai und Olaf einfache Anfänger Champs sind......dann eher Ashe und Yi noch dazu


----------



## Maschiach (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke Xin Zhao, Garen und mit Abstrichen evtl. auch Amumu sind Champs die recht leicht und schnell zu erlernen sind, gleichzeitig noch Verbesserungspotential mit sich bringen und auch mal Fehler verzeihen. 

Yi finde ich ebenfalls gleichzeitig stark und simpel, aber mit dem habe ich schon arg viele Leute ganz schlecht dastehen gesehen...


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. Oktober 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass Rek´Sai und Olaf einfache Anfänger Champs sind......dann eher Ashe und Yi noch dazu



Rek Sai ist einer der einfachsten jungler, da sie alles dabei hat, was man junglen braucht. Sie hat ein Kit, dass viele Fehler verzeihen lässt. Einfacher gehts nur noch mit Warwick.
Olaf ist auf der Toplane total op derzeit, der zerfickt jeden derzeit.


----------



## Booman90 (19. Oktober 2015)

Also Amumu und Warwick sind wirklich easy Jungler, beide haben eig. nur zwei Skills die man aktiv benutzen muss. Amumu: Q -> Ult -> und dann einfach E hämmern und dazwischen die W aktivieren. Warwick: Hat einfach mal n todes sustain, mit dem muss man nie ausn Jungle zur Base um zu heilen, lediglich um zu shoppen und auf der Toplane kann man auch ewig bleiben. Ashe als ADC is auch easy, sie hat n richtig guten poke und bekommt sie erstmal kills, gehts richtig ab. Klar hat sie kein disengage, aber dafür kann sie mega gut kiten. Und wenn man nich sterben will, einfach Allister fulltank spielen.


----------



## Kinguin (19. Oktober 2015)

Da fängt man vor paar Wochen wieder mit LoL an,spielt Kennen (war mein Main) und wird dafür geflamt,und seit einer Woche sehe ich den immer häufiger in Ranked/Normals.Davor habe ich genau 0 Kennens gesehen.


----------



## Booman90 (20. Oktober 2015)

Liegt halt daran, dass die Worlds immer bestimmen, was grad gespielt wird.


----------



## endorph1ne (21. Oktober 2015)

Und gerade das ist ziemlich schade, eine Community von Zombies, die einfach alles nachmachen was in den Worlds gemacht wird und keine Offenheit gegenüber weniger beliebten Champs oder Metas zeigen


----------



## Desrupt0r (21. Oktober 2015)

endorph1ne schrieb:


> Und gerade das ist ziemlich schade, eine Community von Zombies, die einfach alles nachmachen was in den Worlds gemacht wird und keine Offenheit gegenüber weniger beliebten Champs oder Metas zeigen



Ich schau mir die Worlds nicht mal an, ich spiele einfach weiterhin meine Kindred <3 
https://euw.op.gg/summoner/userName=Desruptor


----------



## GottesMissionar (21. Oktober 2015)

https://euw.op.gg/summoner/userName=GottesMissionar

Karthus ist der beste Champ. 

Falls jemand Lust auf ein paar DuoQs hat und auch im Dia5-Bereich herumschwirrt, einfach adden. Würde nach einer Pause gerne wieder etwas mehr spielen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (21. Oktober 2015)

Naja so gut scheint er ja nicht zu sein, wenn du im Durschnitt mehr Tode als Kills hast!   Aber solange er dir Spaß macht ist ja alles super


----------



## meik19081999 (21. Oktober 2015)

Seit dem ich niemanden zum LoL spielen hab, finde ich auch keinen Grund mehr zu spielen.
Macht einfach viel zu wenig Spaß ohne Mates.
Und nett sind auch nur noch wenige Mates.
Schlecht spiel ich mitlerweile auch


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Oktober 2015)

Mir fehlt in letzter Zeit auch die Lust am spielen. Bin aber mit meinem Rank zufrieden und demnächst kommt auch Anno 2205 raus, dann hätte ich eh kein LoL mehr gespielt


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Seit dem ich niemanden zum LoL spielen hab, finde ich auch keinen Grund mehr zu spielen.
> Macht einfach viel zu wenig Spaß ohne Mates.



Ja ohne Freunde macht das Spiel auch keinen Spaß.Habe vor paar Jahren zu Schulzeiten das Spiel noch gerne gespielt,aber danach wurde es schwierig sich abends zum Zocken zu verabreden.Dann habe ich auch Abstand genommen,weil LoL einfach eine nervige Community hat.Wenn man nicht grade regelmäßig in höhren Elobereichen spielt (Platin oder so),dann trifft man zu oft auf toxische Spieler.


----------



## GottesMissionar (21. Oktober 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Naja so gut scheint er ja nicht zu sein, wenn du im Durschnitt mehr Tode als Kills hast!   Aber solange er dir Spaß macht ist ja alles super



Bin leider nicht der beste Karthus-Spieler.  Der Champ ist trotz dem genial, vor allem weil er sich schön für Role-Play-Momente eignet.


----------



## Aegon (23. Oktober 2015)

endorph1ne schrieb:


> Und gerade das ist ziemlich schade, eine Community von Zombies, die einfach alles nachmachen was in den Worlds gemacht wird und keine Offenheit gegenüber weniger beliebten Champs oder Metas zeigen


Das finde ich auch schade, ich werde auch öfters mal deswegen geflamed, kann mir aber nicht wirklich erklären, warum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jcw1 (28. Oktober 2015)

Im Ernst mal Jungs, ihr könnt das doch nicht wirklich spielen - oder doch?  Bin jetzt echt erst seit ner Woche dabei und in mindestens 60% aller Spiele leaved zumindest einer. Dann haste noch immer einen dabei der nur beim Händler rumsteht und einen der sich vorsätzlich umnieten lässt - gerne auch mal von den Towers.. Hab oft das Gefühl ich hab quasi "Troll" Teammates..

Macht soweit echt wenig Spaß


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Oktober 2015)

jcw1 schrieb:


> Im Ernst mal Jungs, ihr könnt das doch nicht wirklich spielen - oder doch?  Bin jetzt echt erst seit ner Woche dabei und in mindestens 60% aller Spiele leaved zumindest einer. Dann haste noch immer einen dabei der nur beim Händler rumsteht und einen der sich vorsätzlich umnieten lässt - gerne auch mal von den Towers.. Hab oft das Gefühl ich hab quasi "Troll" Teammates..
> 
> Macht soweit echt wenig Spaß



Wenn du wirklich erst angefangen hast, ist das mit low-level Accounts leider normal.
Hinzu kommen noch die Smurfs, die dich dann easy wegklatschen, weil sie es toll finden, als Gold oder höher Playwer "noobs" zu bashen.

Welcome to LoL !


----------



## jcw1 (28. Oktober 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich erst angefangen hast, ist das mit low-level Accounts leider normal.
> Hinzu kommen noch die Smurfs, die dich dann easy wegklatschen, weil sie es toll finden, als Gold oder höher Playwer "noobs" zu bashen.
> 
> Welcome to LoL !



Joa wie gesagt, vor ner Woche das erste mal die Client runtergeladen..

Bis jetzt find ich es echt ziemlich daneben..

/Edit: Vor allem das Leaven ist krass nervig - wird aber bestraft, oder?
/Edit2: Grad nachgelesen, okay - wird bestraft. Scheint aber überhaupt nichts zu bringen, mittlerweile 6 Spiele in Folge jemanden gehabt der quasi sofort geleaved hat. Auch alle 6 verloren.


----------



## Aegon (28. Oktober 2015)

Du musst es so sehen: im anderen Team sind auch 5 Spieler, das heißt auch 5 potentielle Leaver


----------



## Xcravier (28. Oktober 2015)

Statistisch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar höher, dass ein Gegner leaved, da sie 5 potentielle Leaver haben, während dein Team nur 4 hat, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass du nicht leavst


----------



## Kinguin (28. Oktober 2015)

Erfolgreiche und bekannte Spiele wie LoL sind ziemlich bekannt für ihre nervige Community,Leaver/Afkler werden mit der Zeit allerdings weniger,so mein Eindruck.Toxische Spieler sind da eher ein Problem.^^
Versuch am besten mit Freunden zu spielen,macht viel mehr Spaß und wirst auch schneller besser.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja, leaver werden definitiv mit höhrem Level weniger, weil die Leute dann auch regelmäßig spielen! Lowlevel Spieler testen das Game ein paar Runden und lassen ihren Account dann liegen!

Gestern nach einigen Wochen auch mal wieder angefangen und in Bronze Liga mit Teemo (Toplane vs. Fiora) gleich mal eine 32/7/18 Runde gelegt  Langes Match, nach über 1 h den Sieg gehabt. Ernsthafter Gegner war nur Draven (mit 40/15/12), den ich im 1vs1 aber im Sack hatte (dank Q und blind).

Das hat Fun gemacht.......


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. Oktober 2015)

Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt iwann ein Ranked-System, wo die individuelle Leistung eher Gewicht hat als die Leistung der 5 Spieler zusammengenommen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (30. Oktober 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt iwann ein Ranked-System, wo die individuelle Leistung eher Gewicht hat als die Leistung der 5 Spieler zusammengenommen.



DAS wäre mal eine Errungenschaft. Eine gute Idee. Dazu müßte man ja nur die Stats des spielers auswerten und in Bezug noch auf seine gespielte Rolle bringen, da man ja z.B. als Supp keine entsprechenden Scores hat wie als ADC.
Die individuelle Bewertung der Champs (+A bis D Einstufung) geht ja schon in die Richtung!


----------



## Desrupt0r (30. Oktober 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> DAS wäre mal eine Errungenschaft. Eine gute Idee. Dazu müßte man ja nur die Stats des spielers auswerten und in Bezug noch auf seine gespielte Rolle bringen, da man ja z.B. als Supp keine entsprechenden Scores hat wie als ADC.
> Die individuelle Bewertung der Champs (+A bis D Einstufung) geht ja schon in die Richtung!



S+ bis D-  Naja die Stats muss man nicht mal groß auswerten, die KDA wird ja bereits automatisch ausgerechnet. Aber so wird das auch wieder nicht funktionieren, es ist und bleibt eben ein Teamspiel...


----------



## Xcravier (30. Oktober 2015)

Das wäre ehrlich gesagt einfach der größte Schwachsinn der jemeils versucht wurde, wenn man aufgrund von Stats bewerten würde.

Sieht man ja auch schon sehr gut an dem Mastery-System, dass so etwas nicht funktionieren würde. 
Ich habe es schon oft genug erlebt, dass ich ein Spiel gecarried habe, aber einen schlechten Score hatte, aber auch mindestens genauso oft, dass ich einfach schrecklich gespielt habe und 0 impact aufs Spiel hatte, aber noch einen relativ guten Score hatte.

Und nein, es liegt nicht an euren Teams, dass ihr keinen höheren Rang habt, sondern ihr seid dann halt einfach derzeit nicht gut genug. 
Und nein, es liegt auch nicht daran, dass ihr dauernd Trolls und Afk'ler bekommt, da statistisch gesehen ihr sogar von Trolls und Afk'lern profitiert, da sie öfter im gegnerischen Team vorkommen.
Wenn ihr trotzdem denkt, dass in euren Teams öfter Spieler Trollen oder Afk gehen, dann denkt eben darüber nach wie ihr euch im Spiel gegenüber euren Mitspielern verhaltet, und woran es liegt, dass sie gerade in euren Spielen Afk gehen oder trollen.
Dass ihr immer mehr schlechte Spieler habt ist übrigens auch Schwachsinn, da das gegnerischen Team immer einen schlechten Spieler mehr haben kann, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ihr immer besser als die anderen in eurem Spiel spielt, was nunmal die Voraussetzung fürs Aufsteigen ist.
Nur weil ihr eure Lane gewinnt, oder positiv steht, heißt es übrigens noch lange nicht, dass ihr gut gespielt habt. 
Wenn ihr trotz mehrerer Kills nicht in der Lage wart zu gewinnen bedeutet das meißtens nur, dass ein gegnerischer Spieler stärker gecarried hat, besser im Team gespielt hat, ein besseres Decision Making hatte, und den Sieg damit auch stärker verdient hat.
Dadurch, dass ihr die Schuld auf eure Teams schiebt werdet ihr ganz sicher nicht besser werden.


----------



## Kinguin (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Bewertung alleine über den Score (auch unter Berücksichtigung der einzelnen Positionen) wäre fatal.Damit würde es erst recht ein Kampf um Kills geben,und das "KS Geschreie" ist vorprogrammiert,und würde damit genau in die gegenteilige Richtung gehen die LoL als Teamspiel anstrebt.
Klar gibt es mal Spieler,die einem das Spiel versauen aber man kann schon gut aufsteigen,wenn man sich reinhängt (am besten mit Freunden).


----------



## Xcravier (30. Oktober 2015)

Den Punkt mit den "Kill-Steals" hatte ich sogar noch ganz vergessen ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (31. Oktober 2015)

Derzeit ist es einfach so: Umso mehr du spielst, desto eher kommst du dahin, wo du hingehörst. Das beanrpuchst allerdings unverhältnismäßig viel Zeit und schreit nur so vor ineffektivität der Bewertung von Riot.



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> S+ bis D-  Naja die Stats muss man nicht mal groß auswerten, die KDA wird ja bereits automatisch ausgerechnet. Aber so wird das auch wieder nicht funktionieren, es ist und bleibt eben ein Teamspiel...



Das Problem an der Mastery-Bewertung ist, dass man nur S bekommt bei einigen Supportern, wenn man so gut wie nicht stirbt und noch Kills mitnimmt, was nicht unbedingt das Wertvollste für den Teamsieg sein würde.

Das ganze ist schon deutlich komplexer als reine Stat-Auswertung.


----------



## Desrupt0r (31. Oktober 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Derzeit ist es einfach so: Umso mehr du spielst, desto eher kommst du dahin, wo du hingehörst. Das beanrpuchst allerdings unverhältnismäßig viel Zeit und schreit nur so vor ineffektivität der Bewertung von Riot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besser als das System kann es nur werden, wenn die Leute von Riot das Spiel danach analysieren, aber ne echt nicht, das wird niemals passieren!


----------



## -MIRROR- (31. Oktober 2015)

So wie LoL wächst und Riots Ambitionen derzeit sich entwickelt haben, sieht es schon gut aus für eine Ranked-Reform.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (3. November 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Derzeit ist es einfach so: Umso mehr du spielst, desto eher kommst du dahin, wo du hingehörst. Das beanrpuchst allerdings unverhältnismäßig viel Zeit und schreit nur so vor ineffektivität der Bewertung von Riot.



Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Wenn ich mal am Abend 3-4 ranked Matches schaffe, sind rund 4 Stunden hin !!! Hallo, ich habe Familie und noch andere Games auf der Festplatte.
Insgesamt würde ich mir eine Entschlackung des Süpielgeschehens wünschen. Alleine die Teamauswahl, laden und bis die ersten Monions kommen dauert ja schon bald 15 Minuten...... 

Der Flow müsste ein wenig Richtung Dota2 gehen, dann würde ich auch wieder mehr spielen.


----------



## Xcravier (3. November 2015)

Es gibt dann aber auch die Rankeds die nach 7min vorbei sind, weil die Gegner einen "Disco-Nunu" haben und einen mid pushen lassen 

Zu dem, dass man so viele Spiele braucht weiß ich halt nicht genau, was ihr als viele Spiele bezeichnet.
Ich habe jetzt ca. 150 Spiele bis Dia III gebraucht, aber empfinde das persönlich als nicht so viel, da ich als Schüler halt relativ viel Zeit habe


----------



## Mottekus (3. November 2015)

es gibt ein paar Dinge die ich mittlerweile in LoL vermisse. Heart of Gold, Force of Nature, Vorbereitung auf den EU-Server Split und damit einhergehend Warteschlangen beim einloggen von 2 Stunden und mehr  und selbstverständlich Evelynn´s Stun!!!

Toxische Spieler hast du überall. Einfach drüber lachen und höflich sein ist da meine Devise 

als ich das damals gespielt habe war Renekton gerade eben neu raus  bin weder gut, noch schlecht denke ich, habe aber auch keinen Anspruch wie manch einer bei diesem Spiel


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. November 2015)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Es gibt dann aber auch die Rankeds die nach 7min vorbei sind, weil die Gegner einen "Disco-Nunu" haben und einen mid pushen lassen



Ein spiel dauert immer mind. 20 Minuten, da vorher nicht aufgegeben werden kann. Das plus die ca. 10-15 Minuten Teamauswahl.....im Schnitt dauert ein Spiel immer 45 minuten Minimum! Im Grunde zu lang!


----------



## Xcravier (4. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Ein spiel dauert immer mind. 20 Minuten, da vorher nicht aufgegeben werden kann. Das plus die ca. 10-15 Minuten Teamauswahl.....im Schnitt dauert ein Spiel immer 45 minuten Minimum! Im Grunde zu lang!


Falsch, da man trotzdem in ca. 7 Minuten ein Spiel beenden kann, wenn man zu 5. Mid pusht.


----------



## Maschiach (4. November 2015)

Mal Hand auf's Herz, wie oft kommt das vor? Ich habe von dieser Theorie schon oft gelesen, es in der Praxis jedoch noch nie erlebt...


----------



## Kinguin (4. November 2015)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Zu dem, dass man so viele Spiele braucht weiß ich halt nicht genau, was ihr als viele Spiele bezeichnet.
> Ich habe jetzt ca. 150 Spiele bis Dia III gebraucht, aber empfinde das persönlich als nicht so viel, da ich als Schüler halt relativ viel Zeit habe



Als ich vor ein paar Jahren noch zur Schule ging,hatte man für solche Zocksessions genug Zeit,ab einem bestimmten Punkt wird das aber schwer.
Es stimmt schon,dass man mit wenig Zeit in solchen Spielen nur schwer vorankommt,aber generell in welchem Lebensbereich ist das nicht so? Was ich damit sagen will,man muss halt überall eine gewisse Zeit investieren,um nach vorne zu kommen.Ist halt leider so.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. November 2015)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Falsch, da man trotzdem in ca. 7 Minuten ein Spiel beenden kann, wenn man zu 5. Mid pusht.



Sorry, aber das ist doch Schm,arn. Ich zocke LoL jetzt 3 Jahre und habe bestimmt gut 800 Spiele - die meisten ranked - auf dem Buckel, aber was du da erzählst, ist mir noch nie (!!) passiert. Das früheste war mal ein Nexus defeat nach gut 15 minuten.

Wie willst du denn mit 5 Mann derart pushen mit max. lvl6 (nach 7 Minuten), dass du den Nexus zerstörst? Da müssen ja vom Gegner 3 afk sein, dann könnte es klappen....halte ich in rsanked games für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Xcravier (4. November 2015)

Ist bei mir erst vor ca. 10 Spielen passiert.
Die Gegner hatten einen Troll und haben uns deswegen einfach durchpushen lassen. (War ein Ranked game)
Nach ca. 7:30min war das Spiel vorbei.
Wenn du mir nicht glaubst kannst du ja gerne meine Match-History auf meinem Account XxcravierxX einsehen.


----------



## Kinguin (4. November 2015)

Also was man so bisher von den Änderungen in S6 hört,klingt echt krass.
Nicht nur die Masteries,sondern eben auch die Veränderung bei Graves oder Kog Maw.Beide klingen ziemlich OP,da wird sowieso noch dran geschraubt aber bin mal gespannt wie die sich inGame spielen werden und was sonst noch bei den Adcs so reinkommt. ^^


----------



## Mottekus (6. November 2015)

wo kann ich das nachlesen? ich finde die Ranked-Geschichte gut das man nimmer solo/duo machen muss oder nen volles 5er.


----------



## Kinguin (9. November 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> wo kann ich das nachlesen? ich finde die Ranked-Geschichte gut das man nimmer solo/duo machen muss oder nen volles 5er.



surrender@20 siehst du die Änderungen am PBE (also Testserver).
Da wird grade kräftig an den ADCs gedreht,aber auch zB an den neuen Masteries,die jetzt mehr Auswirkungen haben werden.


----------



## Octabus (12. November 2015)

Die Änderungen bei den Meisterschaften kann ich sehr begrüßen und sie sorgen auf jeden Fall für neue Abwechslung - bei den alten war es irgendwie langweilig, weil man hier ja im wettkampflichen Bereich relativ verankerte Wege hat gehen müssen. Jetzt sollte sich das ein wenig gemindert haben.

Das mit den Augen muss ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen, die Änderungen sind zum Teil natürlich nachvollziehbar, die Umsetzung der Idee, Sicht vom Goldvorteil abzukoppeln, hätte man vielleicht noch effizienter gestalten können. Andererseits wiederum sollte ja auch ein gewisser erspielbarer Vorsprung gewährleistet bleiben.


----------



## Kinguin (12. November 2015)

Paar Spiele mit dem neusten Patch hinter mir. 
Einige ADCs wie Graves tun echt weh ,aber auch AD Champs wie Yasuo oder Zed gehen gut ab.Aber gut muss man sich wohl erstmal umstellen,und Riot wird sowieso noch an vielen Punkten schrauben.


----------



## Deathmachine (16. November 2015)

Einen ähnlichen Effekt gab es ja auch nach dem Rework der AP-Items, da waren Mages auf einmal gefühlt OP. Wird sich schon einpendeln.
Mir persönlich gefallen die neuen Änderungen sehr gut, bei den Masteries lässt sich viel leichter entscheiden worauf man den Fokus legt, ADCs sind wieder unterschiedlicher und es gibt vor allem wieder unterschiedliche Bauwege für AD fokussierte Champs.


----------



## Deimos (16. November 2015)

Graves/Blitzcrank-Combo ist mir sehr oft begegnet seit dem Patch. 

Mir gefallen die Änderungen als ADC-Main natürlich sehr gut. Bin gespannt, wie sich das Spiel entwickeln wird. Hatte es nun doch schon mehr als einmal, dass ein Team aus 3 ADCs bestanden hat, Vayne oder Graves sind auf der Toplane anzutreffen, usw.

Spannend ist nun auch das Matchmaking in Normal Games: gestern wurden uns (3x unranked, 2 Silber II) jeweils Gegner mit 1xDia/2xGold bzw. 1xPlat/2xGold-Spieler zugeteilt.


----------



## Deathmachine (16. November 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Spannend ist nun auch das Matchmaking in Normal Games: gestern wurden uns (3x unranked, 2 Silber II) jeweils Gegner mit 1xDia/2xGold bzw. 1xPlat/2xGold-Spieler zugeteilt.



Am Ende jeder Season wird die MMR teilweise zurückgesetzt/angepasst, das ist da erstmal normal - wird sich aber relativ schnell wieder legen.


----------



## Deimos (16. November 2015)

Deathmachine schrieb:


> Am Ende jeder Season wird die MMR teilweise zurückgesetzt/angepasst, das ist da erstmal normal - wird sich aber relativ schnell wieder legen.


Mhm, das wirds sein. Ist ja mittlerweile meine zweite Pre-Season und daher nicht unbekannt, sondern eher ungrwohnt, da die meisten Matches ziemlich unausgeglichen verlaufen. Entweder verlieren wir grausam oder dominieren alle Lanes (lustigerweise auch bei den beiden obigen Matches so gewesen).
Ausgeglichene, umkämpfte Matches hatte ich die Tage wenige.


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. November 2015)

Habs in meiner ersten Season (Season 5) jetzt Platin V erreicht, ohne es durchweg darauf anzulegen, ich denke, das ist voll ok. Mir gefällt es sehr, wie Riot LoL ständig weiterentwickelt. Macht mir durchweg Spaß!


----------



## Kinguin (16. November 2015)

Die AD Assassins sind auch recht stark,ging mit KhaZix auch in der letzten Season,,trotz Juggernaut Meta, recht gut ab und jetzt geht es noch besser. 
Musste bisher auch schon gegen paar Platinspieler spielen,aber aktuell probieren viele aus,anders kann ich mir es nicht erklären,wie man mit 0/6 von der Lane als Platinspieler gehen kann.


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. November 2015)

Wieso? Platin ist doch Low Elo   Und ist halt PreSeason, da spielen sicher viele wenig seriös.


----------



## Kinguin (16. November 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wieso? Platin ist doch Low Elo



Wirklich ?Dachte ab hier geht es langsam los mit den vernünftigen Spielern,zumindest galt das in S3 so. 
Spiele erst seit einem Monat wieder,und hatte es am Ende der S5 noch auf Gold geschafft,aber auch hier gab es noch genug Deppen.


----------



## Deimos (16. November 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wieso? Platin ist doch Low Elo   Und ist halt PreSeason, da spielen sicher viele wenig seriös.


Low Elo 
Ich schätze mich irgendwo in den mittleren bis höheren Silberregionen ein; für mich ist ein Platin- oder sogar Diamant-Spieler ein LoL-Halbgott. 

Aber gebe Kinguin Recht. Die werden genauso Builds und Rollen testen, wie andere auch und entsprechend halt nicht auf dem gewohnten Niveau spielen. 

Noch zur Pre-Season generell: mir gefallen die Items und Masteries sehr gut. Scheint gerade bei ADCs deutlich mehr Diversität zu ermöglichen.
Dazu noch eine Frage an die Vielspieler. Mein Main ist Jinx, die letzten Spiele picke ich aber nur noch Kalista, um auf eine Alternative zurückgreifen zu können. Imo ein grandioser Champ mit unglaublich viel Potenzial, aber steiler Lernkurve. Sehe wenige Kalista-Spieler auf der Botlane auf meinem Niveau und erst recht keine guten (mich eingeschlossen).
Seit dem Patch ist es nun so, dass der Hurrican kritische Treffer erlaubt, aber der AS stark reduziert wurde. Ich habe nun einige Spiele hinter mir und finde, dass sich Kalista mit Hurricane / IE anstelle von Hurricane / BorK sehr angenehm spielt.

Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen aus?


----------



## Octabus (16. November 2015)

Doppelt gemoppelt.


----------



## Octabus (16. November 2015)

Ich empfand das Spielen in Platin schon als sehr angenehm, wirkliche Rager und Trolls sowie AFK-ler waren zumindest für mich eigentlich Ausnahmefälle, an die ich mich jetzt gar nicht einmal sonderlich erinnern könnte. Eher anstrengend war es sowieso nur in Silber, ab Mitte Gold wurde es, soweit ich mich erinnern konnte, dann angenehm und da wurde dann auch Support spielen lustig.

Bist du in der Platin-Liga, gehörst du zu den besten 10 Prozent der Spielerschaft. Ist auch schon etwas. Ab da wurde der Aufstieg für mich aber dann schon ziemlich hart und der Zeitaufwand, um zur Spitze vorzudringen, würde sowieso alles andere fressen.


----------



## Kinguin (16. November 2015)

Mit Platin gehört man zu den 10% besten? Hätte eher bei Diamant diese Zahl geschätzt.
Frage mich,ob man noch was zu den Championmeisterschaften bringt,von der Idee her finde ich die echt gut.Dadurch werden mehr Spieler mal motiviert,einen Champ mal ordentlich zu spielen und ich fühle mich auch sicherer,weil ich da einen mit einem Tier4 oder Tier5 Range sehe.Heißt ja im Umkehrschluss oft,dass er diesen Champ beherrscht und die Wahrscheinlichkeit sinkt,dass er es komplett verhaut.
Habe sowieso nie verstanden,wieso man nicht vorher für Rankeds 1-2 Champs vernünftig übt. 

PS: zu Kalista kann ich nichts sagen leider,spiele kaum ADC.


----------



## meik19081999 (16. November 2015)

Habe gerade mal nachgesucht, und dies stimmt wirklich, was mich aber auch überrascht 
http://www.lolsummoners.com/stats/euw


----------



## Octabus (16. November 2015)

Ja, beim ständigen Fokus auf die Besten der Besten verliert man schnell das Gefühl dafür, wie es um den Rest bestellt ist. Ein kompetitives Spiel ist da halt sehr kompromisslos, denn nur die Elite hat hier Relevanz. Ich denke, alleine um höheres Diamant zu halten, musst du schon so viel Zeit investieren, dass es ohne Aufmerksamkeit seitens Sponsoren und Community ungemütlich wird.

Der Punkt ist hier: Ein Diamant-2-Spieler ist vielleicht strategisch ähnlich gut wie ein Challenger, verpasst aber vielleicht genau in der dritten Welle den oder die jeweiligen Vasallen, die den Unterschied gemacht hätten - klingt banal, aber das ist eben die Nadelspitze. Hier geht es um Kleinigkeiten, nicht um die großen Entscheidungen - auch wenn man den Eindruck bekommen mag. Es sind so viele minimale Einflüsse, die letztlich das Gesamtbild prägen und die große Masse oben scheitern lässt.

Aber ich glaube, dass kann man sich gar nicht so vorstellen, was da oben so abgeht. Der Dunning-Kruger-Effekt lässt da grüßen. Ist jedenfalls ein steinhartes Brot da oben.


----------



## Deathmachine (17. November 2015)

Es reicht ja schon wenn man die verschiedenen Pro-Teams sich unterscheiden - und das ist (teilweise seit Jahren) deren Beruf.

Ranked Statistiken sagen übrigens nur wirklich was aus wenn man wirklich viel Ranked spielt, ansonsten ist der Zufallsfaktor einfach zu groß (vor allem bei den Placement matches).
Spiele hauptsächlich ARAMs (und werde da mit Gold-Diamond gematcht), bin aber dank 3-7 in den Placement Matches in Silber gelandet (Yay Main Support mit Deppen als ADC -.- )
Und da wieder rauszukrebsen hatte ich nun wirklich keine Lust drauf.


----------



## Octabus (17. November 2015)

Natürlich gilt hier ganz besonders das Gesetz der großen Zahlen und mit jedem getätigtem Spiel kommt man näher an den eigentlichen, repräsentativen Wert - liegt der eigentliche Wert aber um einiges höher als momentan gegeben, sollte es in der Regel ein leichtes Spiel sein. Ich kenne (zu) viele Spieler in den niedrigen Klassen, die meinen, dass ja eh nur das Team schuld daran wäre und sie nichts machen können. Die krebsen bis heute noch dort herum.

Ich behaupte, dass das System eigentlich extrem fair ist und halt gerne nur der Bewahrung des eigenen Egos wegen verunglimpft wird. Hier braucht es einfach mehr Weitsicht, die in der Regel ja auch belohnt wird. Wer ein höheres Ranking verdient, kriegt es in der Regel auch - sofern er sich mit dem Ranglistenspiel auseinandersetzt.


----------



## Deathmachine (18. November 2015)

Gestern nen Spiel (allerdings ARAM, daher geringere Aussagekraft) gegen ne Cait mit der Rapid Fire Hand Cannon (+Reichweite Proc) - Wie sich Riot da Counterplay vorstellt wüsste ich gern, da kommt nen Schuss mit 800! Reichweite rein, wenn du in ihre Richtung gehst kriegst nen Netz in die Fresse und dann noch nen automatischen Headshot hinterher...


----------



## Kinguin (21. November 2015)

Soraka geht einem aktuell richtig auf den Zeiger


----------



## Deathmachine (21. November 2015)

BANANAS!!!


----------



## Kinguin (22. November 2015)

Die Bananas gibt's leider bei dem neuen Modell der Soraka nicht mehr,aber dafür einen Skin dazu. ^^
Aber Soraka ist aktuell wirklich stark,durch die Healreduce Änderung sowie die neuen Masteries,da kann sich ein ADC echt freuen,wenn man Soraka als Supporter hat.


----------



## hendrosch (22. November 2015)

Ich muss auch sagen, wenn man wirklich zu niedrig ist vom Rang geht es doch, zumindest alleine, mit nem schlechteren (auch vom Rang) Kumpel ging es auch wegen LP Gewinn/Verlust sehr schlecht.
Jetzt aber fast nur SoloQ 7 ranked Wins in Folge und  bin jetzt meinem alten Rang eine Division dichter.

Aber die Gegner hatten in mindestens 2 oder 3 Matches keine Chance ganz egal wie gut ein einzelner gewesen ist. 
Hatte z.B. ein Nasus mitte der hatte in der 20min seinen ersten Stack gemacht und mich sehr gefeedet.
Bei einem anderen waren die ersten 10 min zwei Gegner Mitte und lassen meinen Mate (Nasus) alleine Top - sehr schlechte Idee.

Ich selbst hatte ziemlich Glück, hatte nur ein Game mit einem schlechten Adc der sehr aggressiv gespielt hatte und spätestens nach meinem Double (Adc stirbt offensiv, Gegner wollen mich, Blitzcrank, diven und haben es dann wohl bereut  ).
Nur noch flamte und auch kurz afk war, geleavt hatte er zum Glück doch nicht. Aber die anderen Lanes liefen sehr gut, da war das ein leichter Win.
(Lvl 13 Blitz 5/1/5, ging also echt schnell)


----------



## Deathmachine (22. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Die Bananas gibt's leider bei dem neuen Modell der Soraka nicht mehr,aber dafür einen Skin dazu. ^^



Soraka wird für IMMER Bananas haben, egal wie sehr die Skins geändert werden 

Zum healreduce kann ich wenig sagen, spiele hauptsächlich ARAMs (und da war heal schon immer OP), und IEM war noch auf dem pre-preseason patch.


----------



## Deimos (23. November 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Aber die Gegner hatten in mindestens 2 oder 3 Matches keine Chance ganz egal wie gut ein einzelner gewesen ist.
> Hatte z.B. ein Nasus mitte der hatte in der 20min seinen ersten Stack gemacht und mich sehr gefeedet.
> Bei einem anderen waren die ersten 10 min zwei Gegner Mitte und lassen meinen Mate (Nasus) alleine Top - sehr schlechte Idee.


Also ich wunder mich irgendwie schon. Weder haben wir bei unseren Spielen derartige Totalaussetzer (Duo-Mid, kein Stack nach 20 min) noch irgendwelche Flames.
Auch Flamer oder Leaver hatte ich die letzten 10-20 Spiele keine.  Im Gegenteil, oft waren die Gegnerteams sogar ausnehmend freundlich und es gab gegenseitiges Lob bzw. einen humorvollen Umgang. So dürfte es bleiben.


----------



## Grozz (23. November 2015)

Das was ihr gerade habt ist für mich nen unerfüllter Traum! xD
Ich habe jedes Game nur feeder und habe die gefühlten letzten 15 Games verloren. Klar man soll nicht immer die Fehler bei anderen suchen ich bin nicht grade gut. Aber wenn man nur verliert dann wird man auch schlechter weil die Motivation fehlt. Ich glaube ich bin einer der wenigen die in S5 abgestiegen sind. bin von s1 auf s5. Oftmals hab ich schlecht gespielt aber auch viele AFK's Trolls und Feeder.. 
Ich bin Rengar Main und wenn ich nen Botlane Gank mache dann sind meine Mates erst ~2sekunden später da und da ist man wenn da nen Graves und Blitzcrank ist sofort tod... Sowas hatte ich die letzten 20 Spiele..
Zur Zeit macht mir lol kein Spaß mehr.. Ich will mit Rengar besser werden aber zur Zeit reiß ich nix mit ihm.. Das War/ist der einzige Champ mit dem ich so gut klar kam. Die anderen sagen mir alle nicht so recht zu^^


----------



## Deathmachine (23. November 2015)

Solo-Queue ist wie eine Pralinenschachtel, man weiss nie was man bekommt... 

Ich persönlich spiele deswegen eigentlich gar keine normals/rankeds mehr. Bin für solche games mittlerweile zu HotS abgewandert weil ich dort genug Leute habe um nen 5er-Team vollzukriegen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. November 2015)

Tobe mich in B2 aus und spiele dann auch Champs, die mir gefallen und nicht unbedingt Konter in der Lane sind, z.B. Singed Top, Teemo Mid oder Voli als Supp. Funktioniert meist gut, wenn das Geflame des Teams aufhört unsd sie merken, dass man viele Champs auch unterschiedlich einsetzen kann. Aber das Flamen kostet oft nen Sieg, weil man ja na der Tastatur tippen muss statt sich aufs Match zu konzentrieren.


----------



## Deimos (24. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Das was ihr gerade habt ist für mich nen unerfüllter Traum! xD
> Ich habe jedes Game nur feeder und habe die gefühlten letzten 15 Games verloren. Klar man soll nicht immer die Fehler bei anderen suchen ich bin nicht grade gut. Aber wenn man nur verliert dann wird man auch schlechter weil die Motivation fehlt. Ich glaube ich bin einer der wenigen die in S5 abgestiegen sind. bin von s1 auf s5. Oftmals hab ich schlecht gespielt aber auch viele AFK's Trolls und Feeder..
> Ich bin Rengar Main und wenn ich nen Botlane Gank mache dann sind meine Mates erst ~2sekunden später da und da ist man wenn da nen Graves und Blitzcrank ist sofort tod... Sowas hatte ich die letzten 20 Spiele..
> Zur Zeit macht mir lol kein Spaß mehr.. Ich will mit Rengar besser werden aber zur Zeit reiß ich nix mit ihm.. Das War/ist der einzige Champ mit dem ich so gut klar kam. Die anderen sagen mir alle nicht so recht zu^^



Naja, wir sind auch in jedem Spiel mindestens 3 Premades. Da ists die Chance dann natürlich auch kleiner, einen Troll zu ziehen. Gibts aber auch im Gegnerteam nur selten, vermutlich liegts einfach wirklich an der SoloQ.
Nachteil sind die teilweise sehr hoch klassierten Gegner. Am SO hatten wir im Gegner-Team einen Diamond, zwei Platin, einen Gold und einen Silber-Spieler - als Team mit 2x Silver und 3x Unranked.  War allerdings nur auf dem Papier unausgeglichen; die Ligaklassierungen sind, je länger ich das beobachte, ziemlich nichtssagend. 

Zu Rengar kann ich dir leider nichts sagen; habe ihn nur sehr wenige Male gespielt. Aber das grundsätzliche Problem beim Ganking ist _natürlich _Timing, sowohl lane- als auch jungleseitig. Das kann leider ziemlich schnell in einem Tod für die Lane oder den Jungler enden.
Kannst ja mal Volibear auf der Toplane spielen. Nicht wahnsinnig komplex, tanky, hoher Schaden.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (24. November 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal Volibear auf der Toplane spielen. Nicht wahnsinnig komplex, tanky, hoher Schaden.



Voli ist einer meiner Mains. Völlig unterschätzter Champ, der gerade zum Endgame hin mit den richtigen Items einer der stärksten Tanks ist und ein wahrer TF Initiator mit seinem Q!
Man kann ihn auch gut als Supp spielen mit etwas Skill - zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Deimos (24. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Voli ist einer meiner Mains. Völlig unterschätzter Champ, der gerade zum Endgame hin mit den richtigen Items einer der stärksten Tanks ist und ein wahrer TF Initiator mit seinem Q!
> Man kann ihn auch gut als Supp spielen mit etwas Skill - zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung.


Hatte kürzlich einen Voli als Supp und wir haben die Lane völlig zerfetzt. Der Support-Spieler ist allerdings auch ziemlich skilled. 

Gerade Volis Q ist imo aber zu wenig für einen echten Initiator. Kein CC, kein Instant-Gapcloser.
Der Schadensoutput ist allerdings tatsächlich gewaltig.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (24. November 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Hatte kürzlich einen Voli als Supp und wir haben die Lane völlig zerfetzt. Der Support-Spieler ist allerdings auch ziemlich skilled.
> 
> Gerade Volis Q ist imo aber zu wenig für einen echten Initiator. Kein CC, kein Instant-Gapcloser.
> Der Schadensoutput ist allerdings tatsächlich gewaltig.



Naja, er "flippt" einen Gegner in die eigenen Reihen und kann mit W auch eine Gruppe slowen! Wenn man ihn ordentlich zum Tank aufwertet (viele Leben und Rüssi), kann er easy in der ersten Reihe Unmengen an Schaden einstecken! Und mit E auch austeilen..... Auch seine Ulti ist pro Teamfight, da die Blitze auf alle Gegner überspringen.....


----------



## Octabus (24. November 2015)

Das mit den toxischen Spielern liegt meist am Elo, viele sind nur deshalb unten, weil sie es nicht geschafft haben, sich sozial zu integrieren. Oben wird es viel besser.

Auch die Tages- und Wochenzeit entscheidet darüber, mit welchen Leuten man zusammengewürfelt wird. Am Wochenende und nach regulären Schulschlusszeiten stößt man eher auf destruktive Spieler.



Deimos schrieb:


> Nachteil sind die teilweise sehr hoch klassierten Gegner. Am SO hatten wir im Gegner-Team einen Diamond, zwei Platin, einen Gold und einen Silber-Spieler - als Team mit 2x Silver und 3x Unranked.  War allerdings nur auf dem Papier unausgeglichen; die Ligaklassierungen sind, je länger ich das beobachte, ziemlich nichtssagend.


Wer sich in den höheren Ligen bereits ordentlich abrackert, der probiert halt im normalen Modus viel lieber neue Taktiken oder irgendwelche unkonventionellen Methoden. Am Papier sieht vieles einfacher aus, als es ist. Vielleicht solltest du dir einen High-Elo-Account ausborgen und ein paar Ranglistenspiele starten.


----------



## Deimos (24. November 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Das mit den toxischen Spielern liegt meist am Elo, viele sind nur deshalb unten, weil sie es nicht geschafft haben, sich sozial zu integrieren. Oben wird es viel besser.
> 
> Auch die Tages- und Wochenzeit entscheidet darüber, mit welchen Leuten man zusammengewürfelt wird. Am Wochenende und nach regulären Schulschlusszeiten stößt man eher auf destruktive Spieler.


Kann sein. Wenngleich eine hohe Elo nicht bedeutet, dass ein Spieler nicht höllisch nerven kann. 



Octabus schrieb:


> Wer sich in den höheren Ligen bereits ordentlich abrackert, der probiert halt im normalen Modus viel lieber neue Taktiken oder irgendwelche unkonventionellen Methoden. Am Papier sieht vieles einfacher aus, als es ist. Vielleicht solltest du dir einen High-Elo-Account ausborgen und ein paar Ranglistenspiele starten.


Zweifellos. Das ist bei Dia/Plat-Spielern oft auch oft zu erkennen, dass sie einige Dinge grundsätzlich besser beherrschen.

Wir machen das halt oft durch Teamplay wett. Dank Skype stimmt das Timing von Ganks und das Decision-Making dadurch deutlich öfter als das des Gegners.
Zusätzlich sind zwei unserer Mitspieler auf dem Papier nur Silber, spielen aber nie Ranked. Beide wären mit einiger Sicherheit in Gold oder gar Platin klassiert.

High-Elo muss ich nicht spielen, um zu wissen, dass alle Spieler ab Gold (und vermutlich auch die meisten in den hohen Silberrängen) in ihren angestammten Rollen besser wären als ich.  Bin ja auch noch nicht so lange dabei und erst bei 170 Wins; selbst meine Perle steht schon bei 280.


----------



## Kinguin (24. November 2015)

Selbst auf dem Gold Elo laufen noch genug Leute rum,die nicht vernünftig lasthitten können und gerne ihre Teammates beschuldigen. 
Für Leute,die nicht viel Zeit haben oder eben nur mal spontan 2-3 Ründchen spielen wollen (also Premades nicht grad vorhanden),kann LoL schon anstrengend sein.


----------



## Octabus (24. November 2015)

Ja, anstrengend zu sein, liegt wohl in der Natur des Spiels. Wer grundsätzlich mehr Lust- wie Frustmomente sucht, ist mit einem anderen Spiel sicher besser bedient. Ohne dickes Fell können sich manche Phasen nämlich als ordentlich nervenaufreibend erweisen.

Folgende Kritikpunkte erkenne ich für mich persönlich bei "League of Legends":

1. Free2Play: Viel zu viel des umgesetzten Geldes wird in irgendeinen belanglosen Kosmetikschrott investiert, anstatt dem Spiel selbst auf konstruktive Weise zur Verfügung gestellt zu werden. Bis heute gibt es trotz dieser Popularität und Relevanz als E-Sport-Titel weder eine dann doch basale Replay-Funktion, die Balance der Champions lässt immer wieder zu wünschen übrig (Ausrutscher überstehen gerne Wochen), großartige Abwechslung oder Inhalte für die gesamte Community gibt es so gut wie keine. Wenn Geld hineinfließt, dann in Bereiche, von denen das Spiel an sich in puncto Qualität nicht profitiert - höchstens die Umsatzzahlen des Unternehmens.

2. MOBA: Dieses Genre hat besonders im kompetitiven Bereich eine für mich oft sehr frustrierende Hürde: Die doch ordentlich ausgeprägte Feedback-Inkonsistenz. Wenn ich Schach oder "Starcraft" spiele, dann weiß ich spätestens nach dem Spiel, wieso es so ausging wie es ausging. Ich kann meine Fehler effizient eruieren und der persönliche Verbesserungsprozess verläuft durchwegs progressiv und konstruktiv. In "League of Legends" hingegen spiele ich oftmals miserabel und gewinne, oder überdurchschnittlich gut und gehe trotzdem mit einer Niederlage nach Hause. Die eigenen Fehler ausfindig zu machen ist hier einfach eine weitere Schwierigkeit für sich, besonders wenn sich die Resultate gerne als trügerisch erweisen.


----------



## Kinguin (26. März 2016)

Spiele seit diese Woche wieder etwas LoL mit paar Freunden,und das neue Hextech System ist schon recht witzig.Finde auch nett von Riot,dass man sich die Keys für die Truhen erspielen kann.Hab dadurch schon paar nette Skins bekommen,Legendary Splitter zum Aufwerten oder so waren da aber noch nicht dabei. ^^


----------



## hendrosch (27. März 2016)

Hab 16 Kisten auf gemacht. (So etwa 18€, Durch die Gemstones waren es sogar mehr) 
Naja bin overall immer noch unter dem Voll preis Spiel Preis. Aber ist ja auch egal mir wars das Wert.

Gab 2 Legendary Skins mit genug Essenzen.
Dann durch rerollen noch zwei Champs Yorik und Rumble (der hat mir für den legendary gefehlt, also recht lucky) und hab jetzt noch zwei ganz ordentliche Skin shards die ich auch permanent aktivieren könnte, also ne ganz gute Ausbeute da ich eh auf Zufallsskins und Champs stehe.

Nur der Preis für Hextech Annie ist krass die kostet 10 Gemstones (die können je in ein Case+Key getauscht werden, also 195RP) macht also 1950RP das ist ein krasser Preis vor allem, wenn man bedenkt das der "Anschaffungswert" höher ist gibt ja nicht aus jeder Kiste nen Gemstone.

Zu dem Post davor. 
Ich finde das Riot das Geld ordentlich anlegt (also für ein Gewinn orientieres Unternehmen, so ist das halt) , es kommen gerade extrem viele Patches die die Balance angehen.
"OP" Champs werden angegangen und genurft andere versucht wieder in die Meta zu bringen mit der Zeit stellt sich da ein Gleichgewicht ein, aber immer wenn was neues kommt müssen sich die Auswirkungen erstmal zeigen. Außerdem im nicht professionellen Bereich kommt man mit jedem Champion an seinen verdienten Rang.
Zudem wird das Spiel Season für Season neu erfunden, zwar nicht Grundlegend, aber die Meta hat schon alles durch und auch die Map wurde schon sehr verändert, auch spielerisch.

Das Mobas und auch vor allem LoL schnell durch das Team verloren sind stimmt natürlich, das ist da durchs Spielprinzip bedingt und wenns dir nicht passt dann ist das Game halt nichts für dich, (ist ja auch ok) oder du holst dir Leute ran die du kennst.
Aber eins sei gesagt ein Teammate kann das Spiel genauso schnell gewinnen, wie auch verlieren.


----------



## Kinguin (27. März 2016)

Hatte noch einen kleinen Rest an RPs von damals übrig,hab mir damit die 4 Kisten für diesen Monat aufgemacht,wobei 1 Schlüssel konnte ich mir auch Ingame erarbeiten.Bin zufrieden 2 Free Skins im Wert von 1350 RP ^^
Was LoL betrifft,das ist der Knackpunkt,man braucht Mates,dann macht es erst richtig Spaß.Alleine hätte ich keine Lust auf LoL,wobei ich nicht mal ein Problem mit Leuten habe,die mal ihre Lane verhauen.Jeder kann mal ein schlechtes Spiel haben.Manchmal kann man sogar drüber lachen ^^ Aber Troller/Flamer nerven einfach und generell ist mir der Chat in LoL viel zu aggressiv.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. März 2016)

Ich würde kein Geld dafür ausgeben, das lohnt sich im nicht. Es macht mehr Sinn RP für Skins im Angebot auszugeben, als im Craften auf sein Glück zu hoffen. Und wenn man das so macht, hat man auch nichts zu verlieren, sondern gewinnt dadurch nur. Hab mit meinem erspielten Zeug mir einen random permanent skin gecraftet (Academy Ahri), damit kann ich gut leben, so for free.


----------



## hendrosch (28. März 2016)

In meinem Fall wars das wert.
Hab 2925RP für 10+1 + 5 Kisten (+ paar Gemstone Drops) mit Schlüsseln ausgegeben.
Daraus (+die Startkiste und eine erspielte) bekommen hab ich:

Champs:
Yorik, (880RP)
Rumble, (880RP)
Skins:
Super Galactic Rumble, (1820RP)
Championship Shyvana, (975RP)
Alien Invader Heimerdinger, (1820RP)
Reaper Soraka, (1350RP)

macht wenn ich nichts vergessen habe also Sachen im Wert von 7725RP für 2925, da bringt auch ein Sale nicht mehr

E.: Ah noch Project Leona (250RP) macht dann 7975RP.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. März 2016)

Kommt darau fan ob man die Champs überhaupt mag und spielt und sich die Skins auch so holen würde. Das schonmal vorab! Darüber hinaus, wer kauft sich bitte Champs für RP, die bekommt man für IP for free, die in RP zu rechnen ist ja mal Riot ganz recht 

Champs zu bekommen für RP, ohne genau die gerade zu wollen ist absolute Geldverschwendung. Nette Milchmädchenrechnung XD


----------



## Kinguin (28. März 2016)

Selbst wenn man die beiden Champs abzieht,hat er ja trotzdem noch ein gewisses Plus gemacht.Ich denke für einige ist das ein nettes Glücksspiel,in CS usw ist das auch recht beliebt.Bzw man sammelt eben gerne coole Skins,auch wenn man die Champs nicht spielt.Muss jeder für sich wissen. ^^

Ich persönlich würde auch nicht mein Geld in solche Glückssachen investieren,hab meistens eh nur Pech


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. März 2016)

Ich finds absolute Geldverschwendung Skins zu haben, die ich eh nicht unbedingt holen würde, wo mir die RP einfach nicht wert sind oder gar Champions für RP zu kaufen. Noch schlimmer Skins für Champions zu haben, die ich eh nicht spiele, einfach des Sammelns wegen. Das ist halt echt buchstäblich rausgeworfenes Geld. Jedem wie er will, macht Riot reich, aber behaupted nicht es würde sich lohnen, das ist Glücksspiel mit Random Loot.  

Random loot ohne was zu bezahlen hingegen ist wie ein kostenloses Los, wenn man dann was gewinnt gewinnt man zu 100%.


----------



## hendrosch (31. März 2016)

Ich steh aber auch auf Random Loot ich spiel dann erst recht die "neuen" Champs oder die für die ich Skins bekommen hab.
Hab kaum Champs die ich immer wieder spiele und so ist es leichter zu entscheiden wen man denn mal wieder spielen will.
Klar die die Chaps für RP sinds natürlich nicht wert (auch wenn ich gerne möglichst schnell alle Champs hätte), aber auch ohne die ein riesiger Unterschied.

Nur so als Beispiel wies bei mir läuft: Hab lange Zeit viel Mitte gespielt gerne mit Veigar oder Viktor hab mir den Bad Santa gekauft (im Sale), 
spiele aber jetzt kaum noch Mitte und hab den Skin heute glaub ich das erste mal im Aram benutzt.
Die anderen z.B. Championchip Shyvanna hab ich jetzt schon 3-4 mal die letzten Tage ausgepackt und hatte Spaß ich mein darum gehts ja.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (31. März 2016)

Ich sehe es wie Mirror.
Was nutzen mir Skins von Champs, die ich gar nicht spiele? Wofür Hextech Annie, wenn ich nie Annie spiele. Habe auch den schönen Gothic Skin von ihr, aber nutzt ja nix, da ich sie nie spiele!
Wenn es Kisten kostenlos gibt, nehme ich den Loot gerne mit, aber dafür Geld ausgeben - nee, dann leiber gezielt die Skins, die ich für meine Main Champs haben möchte.
Und da bin ich gut bedient bisher.....


----------



## -MIRROR- (31. März 2016)

Außerdem kann man über die Zeit auch mit dem Hextech Crafting nahezu gezielt Skins bekommen. Dazu brauchst du nur den entsprechenden Skin Shard und genügend Orangene Essenz. Was ja kein Problem ist, ein paar bescheurte Skins verwerten um einen Wunschskin zu kaufen. Dazu muss man sich halt nur ordentlich Kosten und Schlüssel erspielen. Und wenn man ganz viel Glück hat bekommt man mal in einer Kiste nen Random Skin Permanent raus, den nimmt man dann genauso gerne mit.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. März 2016)

Hi, 

ein paar Kumpels haben mich dazu überredet LoL zu zocken. Nun habe ich aber mit solchen Spielen nicht allzu viel Erfahrung da ich eher der CS-Typ bin. 

Mittlerweile habe ich mehrere Matches vs Bots und Menschen gespielt. Jetzt die Frage, gibt es gute Tutorials die mir dabei helfen besser zu werden ? Empfehlenswerte YT-Channel?


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein paar Kumpels haben mich dazu überredet LoL zu zocken. Nun habe ich aber mit solchen Spielen nicht allzu viel Erfahrung da ich eher der CS-Typ bin.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich mehrere Matches vs Bots und Menschen gespielt. Jetzt die Frage, gibt es gute Tutorials die mir dabei helfen besser zu werden ? Empfehlenswerte YT-Channel?



Gugg dir lieber livestreams durch. Gerade die bringen einem mehr bei als man denkt.
Extrem empfehlenswert ist da NB3, also Nightblue3: Twitch
Er und Trick2G sind absolut geniale Jungler, die aber verschiedene Strategien spielen. SirchEz - da kannste Toplane lernen.
Ansonsten musst du nach den "pros" guggen die deine jeweilige Rolle spielen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. April 2016)

Ja, Streams bringen dir was! Aber ich würde nicht gerade diese eher Unterhaltungs-Orientierte Streamer für den Anfang empfehlen.
LCS-Streams haben früher ganz gut geholfen, allerdings ist das kompetative Meta gerade in den frühen Spielphasen zu sehr von der SoloQ Meta abgedriftet um da wirklich lehrreich zu sein.
Auf Englisch findest du hier gutes Material:  Summoner School bzw  resources - summonerschool


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2016)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ja, Streams bringen dir was! Aber ich würde nicht gerade diese eher Unterhaltungs-Orientierte Streamer für den Anfang empfehlen.
> LCS-Streams haben früher ganz gut geholfen, allerdings ist das kompetative Meta gerade in den frühen Spielphasen zu sehr von der SoloQ Meta abgedriftet um da wirklich lehrreich zu sein.
> Auf Englisch findest du hier gutes Material:  Summoner School bzw  resources - summonerschool



Naja sowohl NB3 als auch Trick2G haben ihre Momente wo sie analytisch erzählen oder einfach ihre Spielweise erklären. Aber natürlich steht bei denen die Unterhaltung weit vorne, man muss also schon den halben Tag zuschauen um die interessanten Momente zu erwischen. Die Pro-Szene ist einfach zu weit entfernt von der aktuellen Meta, deswegen lohnt es sich da eher nicht - die Jungs sind zwar sehr gut, bringen aber kaum was bei uns das was man einfach sieht, bringts nicht so wenn man nicht bereits auf sehr hohem Level unterwegs ist.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (1. April 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein paar Kumpels haben mich dazu überredet LoL zu zocken. Nun habe ich aber mit solchen Spielen nicht allzu viel Erfahrung da ich eher der CS-Typ bin.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich mehrere Matches vs Bots und Menschen gespielt. Jetzt die Frage, gibt es gute Tutorials die mir dabei helfen besser zu werden ? Empfehlenswerte YT-Channel?



2-3 Champs aussuchen, die deiner Meinung nach zu dir passen und dann gegen Menschen üben üben üben!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. April 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> 2-3 Champs aussuchen, die deiner Meinung nach zu dir passen und dann gegen Menschen üben üben üben!


Welche Champs sind empfehlenswert ? Ein Kumpel hat mir dazu geraten Garen zu spielen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (1. April 2016)

Garen ist ein einfacher Einstieg, da er kein Mana benötigt.
Ich würde aber einen Mana Champ empfehlen, um eben das haushalten damit zu üben.
Also was du spielst, hängt von deiner Neigung ab! Eher Fernkampf? Dann zu Beginn Lucian, KogMaw oder Jinx - oder Supporter? Dann Leona, Braum oder Soraka.
Top Tanky champ? Garen, Olaf, Renekton, Cho´Gath, Malphite. 
Oder Damage Magier mid? Katarina, Yasuo, Akali, ....


----------



## Pladdaah (1. April 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein paar Kumpels haben mich dazu überredet LoL zu zocken. Nun habe ich aber mit solchen Spielen nicht allzu viel Erfahrung da ich eher der CS-Typ bin.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich mehrere Matches vs Bots und Menschen gespielt. Jetzt die Frage, gibt es gute Tutorials die mir dabei helfen besser zu werden ? Empfehlenswerte YT-Channel?


einer der bekanntesten Youtuber sollte MrmaikAp sein, ansonsten schau einfach zu und lerne 

Grüße, 
Plad


----------



## pain474 (1. Juni 2016)

Spielt jemand hier in Diamant und hätte Lust auf Duo-Q?


----------



## Fillmore (17. September 2016)

Hallo Leute 
Komme von Heroes of the Storm. Jemand ne Idee was Nova am nächstem kommt?
Bin schlechter als schlecht in dem Game bisher


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. September 2016)

Ich hab Heroes jetzt nicht gespielt, aber vom Skillset scheint sie eine Art stealthy ADC zu sein, was in Richtung Twitch geht. Für eine bessere Empfehlung müsste ich wissen, wann sie eher stärker ist und warum du sie pickst.


----------



## Fillmore (17. September 2016)

Nova ist eigentlich ein Finisher Char. Durch den Stealth kann sie Gegner prima verlangsamen und wenn angeschlagen den Rest geben. Also eher aus dem verstecktem Hinterhalt zum Rest geben


----------



## cryon1c (17. September 2016)

Nova ist halt n ranged burst-caster halt.  
Wenn du ADC spielen willst, empfehle ich dir Jhin, ist gerade recht stark und spielt sich wie n Sniper mit erweitertem Arsenal. 
Wenn es dir eher auf den Burst angeht, probier mal LB (le blanc). Midrange mage mit nem Klon (damit sollte man als Nova-main keine Probleme haben) und massiv burst und mobility, dafür ein schlechter pusher. Gerade auf low&mid ranks ist LB gut zu gebrauchen, wenn man höher kommt, spielen die Leute anders und es wird härter. Aber bis man dahin kommt, vergehen schon mal etliche hundert Stunden.

Und allgemein für alle "noobz" die dazukommen: lernt Annie @ midlane, Malphite @ top, Volibear oder Sejuani im Jungle und Karma @mid/support. Sie sind alle recht primitiv zu spielen und selbst unerfahrene Leute können mit denen nach 2-3 Spielen halbwegs umgehen. ADC - das einfachste ist da aktuell Caitlyn und Lucian. 
Und generell mal alle Champs durchprobieren, die jede Woche wechseln. Wenigstens 1 Match mit Bots. Warum? Man kriegt das Gefühl für ihre Skills, Cooldowns blah.


----------



## Fillmore (17. September 2016)

Cool, danke für den Ratschlag.
Ich werde die Camps mal ausprobieren und schauen mit welchem ich am besten zurecht komme.


----------



## cryon1c (17. September 2016)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Cool, danke für den Ratschlag.
> Ich werde die Camps mal ausprobieren und schauen mit welchem ich am besten zurecht komme.



Naja in LoL gibt es ne starke Meta, viele Champs sind da aktuell nicht "beliebt" und das hat Gründe. Generell sind neue Champs meist etwas OP, das ist bei Riot schon ne Tradition. Die Nerfkeule kommt dann in kurzer Zeit. 
Generell willste bis lvl30 erstmal so viel verschiedenes lernen wie du kannst und Spaß haben. Ab maxlevel (30) und einigen Champs (16 oder so) kannste erstmal ranked spielen, da geht es schon härter zu. Obwohl Bronze und Silber mit verbunden Augen und rotzbesoffen durchgezogen werden können, erst ab Gold kommt man langsam in die top 20% der Spieler wo man halt auch etwas mehr machen muss als mit dem Gesicht über die Tastatur zu rollen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. September 2016)

Naja, wobei man in letzter Zeit auch beobachten konnte, dass die Champs zu Release als nicht so OP angesehen werden und dann erst nach ein paar Monaten die Spieler die besten Wege heraus hatten und dann erst sie als OP angesehen wurden, wie bei Jhin oder Taliah. Kled hab ich kaum gesehen und Aurelion Sol ist auch nicht unbedingt der stärkste.


----------



## cryon1c (17. September 2016)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, wobei man in letzter Zeit auch beobachten konnte, dass die Champs zu Release als nicht so OP angesehen werden und dann erst nach ein paar Monaten die Spieler die besten Wege heraus hatten und dann erst sie als OP angesehen wurden, wie bei Jhin oder Taliah. Kled hab ich kaum gesehen und Aurelion Sol ist auch nicht unbedingt der stärkste.



Jhin und Talia - da hat es einfach etwas gedauert. Und was Kled angeht - mal sehen. Aurelion Sol ist gut so wie er ist, aber leicht zu kontern halt. Der Trend ist trotzdem da, reworks und neue Champs gerated etwas zu stark bei Riot, das ist nix neues. Sie versuchen das schon zu balancen, aber es geht auch ums Geld - das Ding muss sich verkaufen, samt Skins


----------



## Mitchpuken (16. Dezember 2016)

Womit kann man solo was reißen? Spiele seit 3 Tagen wieder und habe 2 dutzend Runden entweder hard gecarried bzw kein einziges mal schlecht gespielt und trotzdem win/lose von 1:3. Bin Silber 5 und war die letzten Jahre sonst immer Gold 1 oder 2.


PS: Warum schreibt hier seit 3 Monaten keiner


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. Dezember 2016)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Womit kann man solo was reißen? Spiele seit 3 Tagen wieder und habe 2 dutzend Runden entweder hard gecarried bzw kein einziges mal schlecht gespielt und trotzdem win/lose von 1:3. Bin Silber 5 und war die letzten Jahre sonst immer Gold 1 oder 2.
> 
> 
> PS: Warum schreibt hier seit 3 Monaten keiner


Top: Darius, Camille
Mid: LeBlanc, Ziggs
Jungle: Camille, Lee Sin, Shyvana, Vi
ADC: Vayne Twitch

War letzte Season Platin V und jetzt Silber III, sollte aber relativ schnell wieder nach oben kommen. Wenn du Games Solo gewinnen willst kann ich dir Twitch und Camille empfehlen, Twitch ist wenn man zu einem günstigem Zeitpunkt flankiert einfach unschlagbar vom Damage-Output, Camille hat einfach alles was man haben möchte. Absolut alles. GetCloser, Stun, Slow, Heal, OP-Ult, Schaden, Schild, natürliche Tankyness, starke Skalierungen. Außerdem macht ihr Kit sehr viel Spaß zu spielen, man kann einfach echt viel mit ihr anstellen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (16. Dezember 2016)

danke, mal vayne probieren, sonst spiele ich keinen der champs^^


----------



## insekt (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, in der Übersicht der Threads mit Postings von mir habe ich gesehen , dass ich vor 8 Jahren anscheinend diesen Sammelthread aufgemacht habe 

Da damals fast ein Jahr nichts darin geschrieben wurde und ich nur ein paar Monate während der Closed Beta gespielt habe, ist der Thread bei mir in Vergessenheit geraten und ich kann auch nicht mehr wirklich etwas dazu beitragen. Ich freue mich aber sehr, dass doch noch einiges an Beiträgen hier drin gelandet ist.

Hat eventuell jemand interesse, diesen Sammelthread zu übernehmen um mal den Startpost zu aktualisieren?


----------



## Fillmore (17. August 2017)

Ich bin am überlegen von HotS mal eine Zeit lang auf LoL zu wechseln.
Die YouTube Tutorials sind irgendwie alle nicht ganz so hilfreich, weil jeder ne andere Meinung hat.
Gibt es da keine Basic Anleitung?


----------



## cryon1c (17. August 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen von HotS mal eine Zeit lang auf LoL zu wechseln.
> Die YouTube Tutorials sind irgendwie alle nicht ganz so hilfreich, weil jeder ne andere Meinung hat.
> Gibt es da keine Basic Anleitung?



Einfach spielen. Erstmal - es gibt Bots, die kannste hauen bis du grün wirst. Dann haste noch verschiedene Sachen wie ARAM die dir genug Kampferfahrung geben weils praktisch 5v5 auf einer Linie ist. 
Ranked kannste erstmal nicht zocken und das ist auch gut so 
Mit Erfahrung in anderen MOBAs wie HotS sollte dir LoL relativ leicht fallen, musst dir dann nur Guides ansehen, die passenden Runen kaufen und bissl lernen - es gibt eine Meta die gespielt wird und es gibt einige Champions die nicht wirklich balanced sind - zu schwach oder zu stark, das kommt immer wieder vor und ändert sich, wirste merken


----------



## Fillmore (21. August 2017)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Einfach spielen. Erstmal - es gibt Bots, die kannste hauen bis du grün wirst. Dann haste noch verschiedene Sachen wie ARAM die dir genug Kampferfahrung geben weils praktisch 5v5 auf einer Linie ist.
> Ranked kannste erstmal nicht zocken und das ist auch gut so
> Mit Erfahrung in anderen MOBAs wie HotS sollte dir LoL relativ leicht fallen, musst dir dann nur Guides ansehen, die passenden Runen kaufen und bissl lernen - es gibt eine Meta die gespielt wird und es gibt einige Champions die nicht wirklich balanced sind - zu schwach oder zu stark, das kommt immer wieder vor und ändert sich, wirste merken



*seuftz*
Also heute doch nochmal runter laden und probieren.
Aber so QuickMatch wie in HotS mit anderen Spielern online und nicht gegen Bots geht auch ohne Erfahrung?


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> *seuftz*
> Also heute doch nochmal runter laden und probieren.
> Aber so QuickMatch wie in HotS mit anderen Spielern online und nicht gegen Bots geht auch ohne Erfahrung?



Ja geht


----------



## Fillmore (22. August 2017)

Bin damit gestern überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen 

Ganz anders als HotS. Mal sehen ob ich da jemals einen Anschluss finde.


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. September 2017)

Auf dem PBE: 

Option to hide all enemy summoner emotes added to interface options

RIP


----------

